# RCZ Angebote



## scylla (8. März 2021)

Auf Wunsch, gibt es hier nun einen eigenen Thread zu RCZ Schnäppchen und Angeboten.
Diese bitte NICHT MEHR im Schnäppchenjäger Sammelthread posten, sondern nur noch hier.

Hier darf auch über Konditionen oder Lieferzeiten diskutiert werden, oder sonstig themenbezogen gelabert werden.
Wer damit nicht klar kommt, abonniert diesen Thread einfach nicht.
Gelöscht wird nur Off-Topic.


----------



## carnibike (8. März 2021)

Klasse! Dann fang ich direkt Mal an:
Ich habe mich vor etlichen Wochen beim rcz Newsletter angemeldet. Bis jetzt hab ich da noch keine einzige Mail bekommen. Und in den Newsletter-Mails stecken die Angebotscodes, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. 
Kommt der Newsletter wirklich so selten oder hat da was nicht funktioniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillout_KA (8. März 2021)

carnibike schrieb:


> Klasse! Dann fang ich direkt Mal an:
> Ich habe mich vor etlichen Wochen beim rcz Newsletter angemeldet. Bis jetzt hab ich da noch keine einzige Mail bekommen. Und in den Newsletter-Mails stecken die Angebotscodes, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> Kommt der Newsletter wirklich so selten oder hat da was nicht funktioniert?



Schreib dem Support eine Mail das du die Newsletter nicht bekommst. War bei mir auch so .
Nach der Email an den Support kamen dann auch die Newsletter hier an (1-3 Pro Tag )


----------



## Hille2001 (8. März 2021)

ich will mich vom Newsletter wieder abmelden , aber bekomme nur eine Fehlermeldung  
krieg das Zeug nicht los ....


----------



## SilIy (8. März 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> ich will mich vom Newsletter wieder abmelden , aber bekomme nur eine Fehlermeldung
> krieg das Zeug nicht los ....



Dann kannst du es doch als Spam kennzeichnen und gut ist.


----------



## michael66 (8. März 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> ich will mich vom Newsletter wieder abmelden , aber bekomme nur eine Fehlermeldung
> krieg das Zeug nicht los ....


Schreib einfach den Support an,die melden dich ab.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. März 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Intense Primer Rahmen mit DPX2 bei RCZ für 1748€. Die in L sind schon weg. Es gibt nur noch blau in XL. Code RCZPRM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gehört doch jetzt hier her.


----------



## Brewmaster (9. März 2021)

Bitte mit Leben füllen, ich bekomme jetzt 1 Jahr schon keine Mail mehr, obwohl mehrfach mit denen geschrieben und alles passen sollte. 3 Mailadressen ausprobiert....


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. März 2021)

Hast nicht viel verpasst.
Es sei denn du suchst Klamotten oder Rückrufgabeln.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. März 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hast nicht viel verpasst.
> Es sei denn du suchst Klamotten oder Rückrufgabeln.


Und XTR/XX1 Kurbeln und DT Swiss Laufräder jetzt einzeln.


----------



## Flo7 (9. März 2021)

Schon jemand was von dem Newmen LRS gehört, die es Anfang September 2020 gab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (9. März 2021)

Die sollten eigtl. langsam mal kommen. Hab aber noch nix.


----------



## Flo7 (9. März 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die sollten eigtl. langsam mal kommen. Hab aber noch nix.



Hm, bei mir rennt am 12.3 der PayPal Käuferschutz aus, jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich warten soll...

Geld sollte es ja trotzdem zurückgeben, falls die Laufräder doch nicht kommen sollten oder?


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir rennt am 12.3 der PayPal Käuferschutz aus, jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich warten soll...
> 
> Geld sollte es ja trotzdem zurückgeben, falls die Laufräder doch nicht kommen sollten oder?


Bis jetzt keinen Probleme... Geld kam immer von selbst ohne Probleme nach Stornierung zurück


----------



## Triturbo (9. März 2021)

Habe auch immer gute Erfahrungen machen können und musste nie über Paypal an mein Geld kommen. Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## h0tte (10. März 2021)

ich habe ein Set XT-Bremsen bestellt und es lief alles problemlos, die Dinger waren 2 Wochen später da.
Man sollte beachten, dass es sich dabei um keinen Online-Lagershop handelt, sondernnur Restposten aufkaufen


----------



## fone (10. März 2021)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Habe auch immer gute Erfahrungen machen können und musste nie über Paypal an mein Geld kommen. Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.


Seh ich auch so. Hatte selber keine Probleme bei Rücksendung (kostet halt) oder ähnlichem. Geld gibt's zurück.


Schön, dass auch in diesem Thread Beiträge gelöscht werden. Naja, ist halt heutzutage so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (10. März 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Hatte selber keine Probleme bei Rücksendung (kostet halt) oder ähnlichem. Geld gibt's zurück.
> 
> 
> Schön, dass auch in diesem Thread Beiträge gelöscht werden. Naja, ist halt heutzutage so.


Wenn du es über PayPal bezahlst, kannst du 12 Rücksendungen pro Jahr erstatten lassen in Höhe von bis zu ~20 euro pro Sendung.

Funktioniert sehr gut.

RCZ retuniert kostenlos bei falscher Lieferung, allerdings schicken sie einem den ups Mann vorbei, ein Etikett zum ausdrucken habe ich trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage nicht erhalten.

Das steht aber alles in deren AGBs inkl. Der besonderen Lieferumstände


----------



## Ameise (11. März 2021)

KMC Chain X10 108L 10sp (C3405049-108) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>KMC Chain X10 108L 10sp (C3405049-108)</strong></p> <p>10sp<br />106 Links<br /><br /><strong>The power link delivery depend on the supply</strong></p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




10fachkette für 6€


----------



## Nd-60 (11. März 2021)

Ameise schrieb:


> KMC Chain X10 108L 10sp (C3405049-108) RCZ Bike Shop
> 
> 
> <p><strong>KMC Chain X10 108L 10sp (C3405049-108)</strong></p> <p>10sp<br />106 Links<br /><br /><strong>The power link delivery depend on the supply</strong></p>
> ...


Du hast die Versandkosten vergessen.
Und Shop Artikel sowie Rabattcode Artikel können nicht kombiniert werden.


----------



## Flo7 (12. März 2021)

FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Amortisseur DHX2 FACTORY 2Pos-Adj 230x65mm (350lbs) (961-87-091) *= 269.99e au lieu de 792.4e*


FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Amortisseur DHX2 FACTORY 2Pos-Adj 230x65mm (400lbs) (961-87-092) =* 269.99e au lieu de 792.4e*


FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Amortisseur DHX2 FACTORY 2Pos-Adj 230x65mm (450lbs) (961-87-093) *= 269.99e au lieu de 792.4e*


FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Amortisseur DHX2 FACTORY 2Pos-Adj 230x65mm (500lbs) (961-87-094) = *269.99e au lieu de 792.4e*



Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code*:RCZTY2 *correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.


----------



## Jones_D (12. März 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Amortisseur DHX2 FACTORY 2Pos-Adj 230x65mm (350lbs) (961-87-091) *= 269.99e au lieu de 792.4e*
> 
> 
> FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Amortisseur DHX2 FACTORY 2Pos-Adj 230x65mm (400lbs) (961-87-092) =* 269.99e au lieu de 792.4e*
> ...


Sind die 20er DHX2 auch im Travel durch Spacer reduzierbar, wie die 21er DHX2? Ich bräuchte 230x57.5.


----------



## Flo7 (12. März 2021)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Sind die 20er DHX2 auch im Travel durch Spacer reduzierbar, wie die 21er DHX2? Ich bräuchte 230x57.5.



Ja sind sie...


----------



## fone (12. März 2021)

Krasser Preis! 
 Warum nie nie nie in 216? 
Ja, ich weiß, ist veraltet. Schei*s*endreck.


----------



## Nd-60 (12. März 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Krasser Preis!
> Warum nie nie nie in 216?
> Ja, ich weiß, ist veraltet. Schei*s*endreck.


Weil die weder von canyon noch YT verbaut werden


----------



## Farinata (12. März 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Weil die weder von canyon noch YT verbaut werden


in dem Fall steht aber YETI SB165 bei der Artikelbeschreibung dabei


----------



## Flo7 (12. März 2021)

Farinata schrieb:


> in dem Fall steht aber YETI SB165 bei der Artikelbeschreibung dabei



Könnte es da vlt bald wieder YETI Rahmen geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farinata (16. März 2021)

Es tut sich was bei den DT Laufrädern: Ich habe eben eine Versandbenachrichtigung von DPD für mein DT Swiss Laufrad bekommen. Bestellt vor ca 6 Wochen. Falls jemand das EXC 1200 Vorderrad in 29'' doch nicht brauchen sollte, bitte melden  ich hab nur das Hinterrad bekommen.


----------



## ma1208 (16. März 2021)

Das EXC 1200 ist bei dir raus? Das habe ich auch bestellt. Dann kommt meines hoffentlich auch bald! Leider auch nur das HR.
EDIT: Laut RCZ-Account ist meines auch verschickt, eine Email habe ich aber noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## startcolna (19. März 2021)

Weiß jemand, wie ich zwei unterschiedliche Codes für zwei unterschiedliche Artikel im Warenkorb anwenden kann?


----------



## Flo7 (19. März 2021)

startcolna schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie ich zwei unterschiedliche Codes für zwei unterschiedliche Artikel im Warenkorb anwenden kann?


Das geht nicht!


----------



## startcolna (19. März 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das geht nicht!


ok. Dann also Einzelbestellungen...


----------



## startcolna (20. März 2021)

Noch eine Frage zum aktuellen Newsletter, wird bei euch der Code für die Ritchey Sachen angezeigt? Bei mir leider nicht...


----------



## prolink (20. März 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> RCZ retuniert kostenlos bei falscher Lieferung, allerdings schicken sie einem den ups Mann vorbei, ein Etikett zum ausdrucken habe ich trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage nicht erhalten.
> 
> Das steht aber alles in deren AGBs inkl. Der besonderen Lieferumstände


 das stimmt nicht. habe ein Rücksende Etikett von der Österreichischen Post bekommen. 
war vorrige Woche wegen Falsch Lieferung


----------



## Schibbl (20. März 2021)

startcolna schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zum aktuellen Newsletter, wird bei euch der Code für die Ritchey Sachen angezeigt? Bei mir leider nicht...


Aktueller Newsletter 🤔
Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass jemand der den Newsletter zuverlässig erhält, diesen hier postet? Trotz mehrer Mails an Nieves bekommen hier scheinbar einige dennoch keinen.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (20. März 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass jemand der den Newsletter zuverlässig erhält, diesen hier postet?


Kannst du das etwas präzisieren? 
Bekomme aktuell unter der Woche 3 bis 4 Stk. pro Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (20. März 2021)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Kannst du das etwas präzisieren?
> Bekomme aktuell unter der Woche 3 bis 4 Stk. pro Tag.


Echt jetzt? Habe schon mehrere Mails an RCZ geschrieben (in Englisch), dass ich gern den Newsletter beitreten möchte und bekomme gar nichts. Keine Antwort. Keinen Newsletter. Mich interessiert gerade die Mavic Kleidung. Bin aber auch für andere Schnäppchen offen. Auf MyDealz kommt auch nichts rein. Deshalb kann ich nur noch auf euch zählen. Ich vermute es geht einigen anderen hier im Forum ähnlich.


----------



## prolink (20. März 2021)

*Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 20 jours ouvrables après votre paiement
    Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*

FFWD Paire de roues OUTLAW XC 27.5" Carbon TBR Disc (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (AX634242532101) = *399.99e au lieu de 1982.48e*

FFWD Paire de roues OUTLAW XC 27.5" Carbon TBR Disc (15x100mm / 12x142mm) XD Black (AX634242432101) = *399.99e au lieu de 1982.48e*

FFWD Paire de roues OUTLAW AM 27.5" Carbon TBR Disc (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (AM834242532101) = *399.99e au lieu de 1982.48e*

FFWD Paire de roues OUTLAW AM 27.5" Carbon TBR Disc (15x100mm / 12x142mm) XD Black (AM834242432101) = *399.99e au lieu de 1982.48e*

    Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code: *RCZWD1 *correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.
*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 21 mars  2021 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*


Vente privée FFWD

*Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 20 jours ouvrables après votre paiement
    Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*

FFWD Paire de roues OUTLAW AM 27.5" AL TBR Disc (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (AM234352532101) =* 139.99e au lieu de 594.05e*

FFWD Paire de roues OUTLAW AM 27.5" AL TBR Disc (15x100mm / 12x142mm) XD Black (AM234352432101) = *139.99e au lieu de 594.05e*


    Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code: *RCZWD *correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.
*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 21 mars  2021 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*


Vente privée RACEFACE

*Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 20 jours ouvrables après votre paiement
    Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*

RACEFACE Roue AVANT NEXT R 31mm 27.5" Carbon Disc BOOST (15x110mm) Blac*k = 439.99e au lieu de 891.57e*

RACEFACE Roue AVANT NEXT R 31mm 29" Carbon Disc BOOST (15x110mm) Black = 439.99e au lieu de 891.57e

RACEFACE Paire de roues NEXT R 31mm 27.5" Carbon Disc BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black = *979.99e au lieu de 1784.13e*

RACEFACE Paire de roues NEXT R 31mm 27.5" Carbon Disc BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) XD Black = *979.99e au lieu de 1784.13e*

RACEFACE Paire de roues NEXT R 36mm 27.5" Carbon Disc BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) XD Black =* 979.99e au lieu de 1784.13e*

RACEFACE Paire de roues NEXT SL 29" Carbon Disc BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black =* 999.99e au lieu de 1883.31e*


    Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code: *RCZBIC1  *correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.
*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 21 mars  2021 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*


Vente privée RACEFACE

*Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 20 jours ouvrables après votre paiement
    Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*

RACEFACE Roue AVANT AEFFECT R 30mm  27.5" Disc BOOST (15x110mm) Black = *119.99e au lieu de 217.19e*

RACEFACE Roue AVANT TURBINE R 30mm 29" Disc BOOST (15x110mm) Black =* 279.99e au lieu de 494.88e*

RACEFACE Paire de roues TURBINE R 30mm 27.5" Disc BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) XD Black = *559.99e au lieu de 891.57e*

RACEFACE Paire de roues ATLAS DH 27.5" Disc BOOST (20x110mm / 12x150mm) Black =* 579.99e au lieu de 990.74e*


    Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code:*RCZBIC2 *orrespondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.
*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 21 mars  2021 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*


Vente privée EASTON

*Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 20 jours ouvrables après votre paiement
    Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*


EASTON Paire de roues EA70 SL 700C Disc (12x100mm / 12x142mm) XDR Black = *399.99e au lieu de 841.98e*

EASTON Paire de roues EA90 SL 700C (9x100mm / 10x135mm) Black =* 499.99e au lieu de 990.74e*

EASTON Paire de roues EA90 SL 700C Disc (12x100mm / 12x142mm) Black =* 569.99e au lieu de 1190.08e*

    Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code:* RCZBIC3 *correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.
*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 21 mars  2021 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*


Ventes privée MAVIC

*Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 20 jours ouvrables après votre paiement
    Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*
MAVIC Jersey Cloud Lady Red Size S (MS99649157)  = 14.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Cloud Lady Red Size L (MS99649161)  = 14.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Cloud Lady Red Size XL (MS99649165)  = 14.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Scape Lady White Size S (MS99638957)  = 17.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Scape Lady White Size L (MS99638961)  = 17.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Scape Lady White Size M (MS99638959)  = 17.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Scape Lady White Size XL (MS99638965)  = 17.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Rhythm Black Size M (MS99647156)  = 18.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Rhythm Black Size L (MS99647158)  = 18.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Rhythm Black Size XL (MS99647162)  = 18.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Rhythm Black Size XXL (MS99647166)  = 18.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Stratos Grey/Black Size XS (MS99647252)  = 18.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Stratos Grey/Black Size L (MS99647258)  = 18.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Stratos Grey/Black Size XL (MS99647262)  = 18.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Helio White Size S (MS99648557)  = 19.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Helio White Size M (MS99648559)  = 19.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Helio White Size L (MS99648561)  = 19.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jersey Plasma Black S (MS99631954)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jersey Plasma Black M (MS99631956)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jersey Plasma Black L (MS99631958)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jersey Plasma Black XXL (MS99631966)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jersey Apelmuur White/Black Size XS (MS99635752)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jersey Apelmuur White/Black Size S (MS99635754)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jersey Apelmuur White/Black Size M (MS99635756)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jersey Apelmuur White/Black Size L (MS99635758)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

    Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code: *RCZ6M1  * correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.
*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 21 mars  2021 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*


Ventes privée MAVIC

*Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 20 jours ouvrables après votre paiement
    Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Pa*ypal
MAVIC Jacket Echelon Bright Red size XS (MS10582252) = 14.99e au lieu de 68.43e

MAVIC Jacket Echelon Bright Red size M (MS10582256) = 14.99e au lieu de 68.43e

MAVIC Jacket Echelon Bright Red size L (MS10582258) = 14.99e au lieu de 68.43e

MAVIC Jacket Notch Komando size M (MS10543456)  = 18.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jacket Notch Komando size L (MS10543458)  = 18.99e au lieu de 78.35e

MAVIC Jacket Gennaio Flashy-X/Black Lady size XS (MS10588255)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Gennaio Flashy-X/Black Lady size M (MS10588257)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Gennaio Flashy-X/Black Lady size M (MS10588259)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Gennaio Flashy-X/Black Lady size L (MS10588261)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Gennaio Flashy-X/Black Lady size XL (MS10588265)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Signal Fluorescent Orange size XS (MS10639952)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Signal Fluorescent Orange size L (MS10639958)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Signal Fluorescent Orange size S (MS10639954)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Signal Fluorescent Orange size M (MS10639956)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Neptune (Infinity H2O) Black size XS (MS10545352) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Neptune (Infinity H2O) Black size S (MS10545354) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Neptune (Infinity H2O) Black size L (MS10545358) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Neptune (Infinity H2O) Black size M (MS10545356) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Echappée Bright Red size XS (MS10682052) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Echappée Bright Red size S (MS10682054) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

    Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code: *RCZ6M2  *correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.
*Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 21 mars  2021 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*


Ventes privée MAVIC

*Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Délais à prévoir : 20 jours ouvrables après votre paiement
    Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*
MAVIC Jacket Espoir Black size XL (MS12142462) = 14.99e au lieu de 68.43e

MAVIC Jacket Espoir BoltBlue size S (MS12142554) = 14.99e au lieu de 68.43e

MAVIC Jacket Espoir Black size XXL (MS12142466) = 14.99e au lieu de 68.43e

MAVIC Jacket Espoir BoltBlue size M (MS12142556) = 14.99e au lieu de 68.43e

MAVIC Jacket Espoir BoltBlue size L (MS12142558) = 14.99e au lieu de 68.43e

MAVIC  Jersey Sprint Relax Black/Folio Green size L (MS12816458)  = 20.99e au lieu de 88.26e

Mavic Jersey Helio White Lady size S (MS10685816) = 22.99e au lieu de 98.18e

MAVIC Jacket Helium White size M (MS12814156) = 23.99e au lieu de 98.18e

MAVIC Jacket Helium White size XL (MS12814162) = 23.99e au lieu de 98.18e

MAVIC Jacket Helium White size XXL (MS12814166) = 23.99e au lieu de 98.18e

MAVIC Jacket Sprint BoltBlue size S (MS11190754)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Sprint BoltBlue size M (MS11190756)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Sprint BoltBlue size L (MS11190758)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Bellissima White/Black Lady size M (MS11788459)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Bellissima White/Black Lady size L (MS11788459)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Bellissima White/Black Lady size XL (MS11788465)  = 29.99e au lieu de 127.93e

MAVIC Jacket Cyclone Black size M (MS11785356)  = 32.99e au lieu de 137.85e

MAVIC Jacket Cyclone Black size L (MS11785358)  = 32.99e au lieu de 137.85e

MAVIC Jersey Infinity Yellow Size XXL (MS10540669) = 35.99e au lieu de 157.68e

MAVIC Jacket Echappée Bright Red size M (MS10682056) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Echappée Bright Red size L (MS10682058) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Echappée Bright Red size M (MS10682056) = 143.58e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Infinity H2O Black size M (MS12141756) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Hydro H2O White size L (MS12143858) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Hydro H2O White size XL (MS12143862) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Hydro H2O White size XXL (MS12143866) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Hydro H2O Yellow size XS (MS12143952) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Hydro H2O Yellow size S (MS12143954) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Hydro H2O Yellow size M (MS12143956) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Hydro H2O Yellow size XXL (MS12143966) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jersey CXR Ultimate LS Black size XXL (MS36970066) = 41.99e au lieu de 167.6e

MAVIC Jacket Inferno BoltBlue size XS (MS11786352)  = 47.99e au lieu de 197.35e

MAVIC Jacket Inferno BoltBlue size M (MS11786356)  = 47.99e au lieu de 197.35e

MAVIC Jacket Inferno BoltBlue size S (MS11786354)  = 47.99e au lieu de 197.35e

MAVIC Jacket Inferno  Bright Red size S (MS11786454)  = 47.99e au lieu de 197.35e

MAVIC Jacket Inferno  Bright Red size M (MS11786456)  = 47.99e au lieu de 197.35e

    Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code: *RCZ6M3 *correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. März 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Habe schon mehrere Mails an RCZ geschrieben (in Englisch), dass ich gern den Newsletter beitreten möchte und bekomme gar nichts. Keine Antwort. Keinen Newsletter. Mich interessiert gerade die Mavic Kleidung. Bin aber auch für andere Schnäppchen offen. Auf MyDealz kommt auch nichts rein. Deshalb kann ich nur noch auf euch zählen. Ich vermute es geht einigen anderen hier im Forum ähnlich.


Aber Achtung... Das sind verschiedene Codes für den mavic Kram... Heißt für jede Gruppe ne eigene Bestellung und Versandkosten!


----------



## goldencore (20. März 2021)

Noch einer!


----------



## Splash (23. März 2021)

Falls jemand n 29" LRS von Nehmen benötigen sollte, Lieferzeit wohl 2 Wochen:

NEWMEN Paire de roues EVOLUTION 29" A.30 Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm/12x148mm) XD Black * = 439.99e au lieu de 792.4e*

Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le cod*e: RCZNEW* correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.

*Offres valables jusqu'au  mercredi 24 mars 2021 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*


----------



## Flo7 (23. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Falls jemand n 29" LRS von Nehmen benötigen sollte, Lieferzeit wohl 2 Wochen:
> 
> NEWMEN Paire de roues EVOLUTION 29" A.30 Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm/12x148mm) XD Black *= 439.99e au lieu de 792.4e*
> 
> ...



Wart jetzt schneller 

Ich warte schon seit Anfang September 2020 auf den LRS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (23. März 2021)

sind das die alten oder neuen Naben?


----------



## Daniel1893 (23. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Falls jemand n 29" LRS von Nehmen benötigen sollte, Lieferzeit wohl 2 Wochen:
> 
> NEWMEN Paire de roues EVOLUTION 29" A.30 Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm/12x148mm) XD Black *= 439.99e au lieu de 792.4e*
> 
> ...


scheinbar schon weg... weiß man welche Nabengeneration dort verbaut ist?


----------



## ma1208 (23. März 2021)

Das sind wahrscheinlich Gen 2. Die werden jetzt rausgekloppt. Fade sicher noch nicht. Älter als Gen 2 kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## mip86 (23. März 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> sind das die alten oder neuen Naben?





Daniel1893 schrieb:


> scheinbar schon weg... weiß man welche Nabengeneration dort verbaut ist?





ma1208 schrieb:


> Das sind wahrscheinlich Gen 2. Die werden jetzt rausgekloppt. Fade sicher noch nicht. Älter als Gen 2 kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.


ich habe meinen bereits letztes Jahr erhalten und es war der Fade


----------



## Flo7 (23. März 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> ich habe meinen bereits letztes Jahr erhalten und es war der Fade



Bist du sicher, dass du bei RCZ bestellt hast 

warten einige auf den Laufradsatz und hätte noch nicht gehört, dass er ausgeliefert worden wäre?!


----------



## Splash (23. März 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich warte schon seit Anfang September 2020 auf den LRS...


Same here ... dabei überlege ich gerade das FuelEx, für das ich den bestellt hatte, wegen chronischer Nichtnutzung zu verkaufen. Soll ja zumindest nicht mehr lange dauern, bis der LRS ausgeliefert wird ...


----------



## mip86 (23. März 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du bei RCZ bestellt hast
> 
> warten einige auf den Laufradsatz und hätte noch nicht gehört, dass er ausgeliefert worden wäre?!


auf der Rechnung steht RCZ, also denke ich doch...

Ich denke, da blickt man selbst nicht genau durch über erfolgte Lieferungen. Aber im Kundenkonto steht auch "abgeschlossen"...


----------



## ma1208 (23. März 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> ich habe meinen bereits letztes Jahr erhalten und es war der Fade


Hui, das wäre aber eine Überraschung. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich das gut finde. Gen 2 wäre mir lieber, ich habe eigentlich fest damit gerechnet.


----------



## Flo7 (23. März 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> auf der Rechnung steht RCZ, also denke ich doch...
> 
> Ich denke, da blickt man selbst nicht genau durch über erfolgte Lieferungen. Aber im Kundenkonto steht auch "abgeschlossen"...



Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen, vor allem weil er auch mit 22 Wochen angegeben war...


----------



## mip86 (23. März 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen, vor allem weil er auch mit 22 Wochen angegeben war...


Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt gleich. Ich habe keinen Anlass Unfug zu erzählen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (23. März 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt gleich. Ich habe keinen Anlass Unfug zu erzählen:Anhang anzeigen 1233910



Danke!

War der Laufradsatz on Stock oder auch mit 22 Wochen angegeben?


----------



## mip86 (23. März 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> War der Laufradsatz on Stock oder auch mit 22 Wochen angegeben?


22 Wochen. Ich war auch überrascht. Ich hatte mir schon einen LRS aufbauen lassen, da ich nicht vor April 2021 damit gerechnet hatte.


----------



## isartrails (23. März 2021)

prolink schrieb:


> *Stock limité
> **Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
> Délais à prévoir : 20 jours ouvrables après votre paiement
> Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*
> ...


Eigentlich reicht es vollkommen, die erste Zeile der Newsletter-Mail zu veröffentlichen:


> Can't view the content? Read the online version on your browser.


----------



## fone (23. März 2021)

Das gute Hinweis.


----------



## startcolna (23. März 2021)

Mich nervt der Newsletter in letzter Zeit immer wieder. Neben dem, dass man nie auf den angeklickten Artikel geleitet wird ist mir in letzter Zeit vermehrt aufgefallen, dass sie Artikel auflisten, die es garnicht gibt. Ist mir bei Dropper SaStü aufgefallen und jetzt wieder bei zwei DT Swiss LRS... ziemlich nervig finde ich.


----------



## prolink (23. März 2021)

das war schon immer so
wenn der Artikel ausverkauft ist ist er nicht mehr auf der Webseite


----------



## startcolna (23. März 2021)

prolink schrieb:


> das war schon immer so
> wenn der Artikel ausverkauft ist ist er nicht mehr auf der Webseite


Naja, normalerweise war ein ausverkaufter Artikel schon noch aufrufbar. Es stand halt "Ausverkauft" dran bzw. "Épuisé" und man konnte es nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## prolink (23. März 2021)

das war früher mal so bevor die Neue webseite entstanden ist
jetzt ist der Artikel weg


----------



## isartrails (23. März 2021)

prolink schrieb:


> das war schon immer so





prolink schrieb:


> das war früher mal so


🤣 Du legst es dir aber auch so zurecht, wie du es grad brauchst, mit deinen Argumenten. 
Fakt ist doch, wie @startcolna feststellte, dass das etwas nervig sein kann. Und da hilft dein Hinweis auf schon immer, früher oder wannauchimmer, wenig. Oder wirst du als advocatus diaboli von RCZ bezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (24. März 2021)

prolink schrieb:


> das war früher mal so bevor die Neue webseite entstanden ist
> jetzt ist der Artikel weg


der Newmen LRS war epuiseee

Aber ist auch total egal. Klar ist es enttäuschend, wenn ein schönes Angebot nicht mehr verfügbar ist, aber es ist hat einfach so.


----------



## Splash (24. März 2021)

Diesmal war der Nehmen LRS angegeben mit 2 Wochen Lieferzeit, als er noch verfügbar war (hatte kurz nach Eintreffen des Newsletters geschaut). War aber auch zu erwarten, dass da die Nachfrage groß sein wird. Evtl hat RCZ gegenüber der ursprünglichen Bestellung zusätzliche Mengen angeboten bekommen oder das sind die Stornos.


----------



## Flo7 (24. März 2021)

Ich hab gestern mal bei RCZ nachgefragt:



> We expect to receive the NEWMEN Wheelsets EVOLUTION within one or two weeks. We will confirm the sending of your order upon receipt of the goods and we will send you the tracking number. We are sorry for the delay. Thank you for your patience and your understanding.


----------



## goldencore (25. März 2021)

Fox 36er im Angebot:








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Splash (26. März 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mal bei RCZ nachgefragt:


Bei mir kam gerade die Versandbenachrichtigung ...


----------



## Flo7 (26. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Bei mir kam gerade die Versandbenachrichtigung ...



Bei mir wurde auch ein Paket angekündigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PraterRadler (26. März 2021)

Habe für Newmen LRS auch Versandbestätigung nach 6 Monaten erhalten - bin gespannt welche Nabe es wird...


----------



## rohood (28. März 2021)

FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Rear Shock DHX2 FACTORY 2Pos-Adj 230x60mm  (961-02-681) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Rear Shock DHX2 FACTORY 2Pos-Adj 230x60mm  (961-02-681)</strong></p> <p>X2 2-position Open/Firm, high and low speed compression and rebound</p> <p>Coating Ti-Nitride <br /><br />230x60mm</p> <p><span style="tex




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Fox DHX2 Factory 230x60 450lb für 340€
Code: RCZFP9


----------



## Flo7 (30. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Bei mir kam gerade die Versandbenachrichtigung ...




Auslieferung beginnt: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1490646-newman-29-evolution-sl-a-30-aluminium-fade-boost

Meine sind bis jetzt nur bei UPS angemeldet :/


----------



## Nd-60 (30. März 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Auslieferung beginnt: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1490646-newman-29-evolution-sl-a-30-aluminium-fade-boost
> 
> Meine sind bis jetzt nur bei UPS angemeldet :/


Was hatte RCZ dafür aufgerufen inkl. Versand?


----------



## Flo7 (30. März 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Was hatte RCZ dafür aufgerufen inkl. Versand?



399€ plus Versand...


----------



## Remux (31. März 2021)

sollte man direkt nach letzte preis fragen 

sofern jemand seinen laufradsatz loswerden will, ich suche evtl einen zweitsatz für mein hightower


----------



## ma1208 (31. März 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> sollte man direkt nach letzte preis fragen
> 
> sofern jemand seinen laufradsatz loswerden will, ich suche evtl einen zweitsatz für mein hightower


Was ist beste Preis?


----------



## Splash (31. März 2021)

Der Newmen LRS stand bei mir heute vor der Tür ... sind Fade-Naben und 6-Loch ... 

Dazu ein Storno der Crono Schuhbestellung :/


----------



## Flo7 (31. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Der Newmen LRS stand bei mir heute vor der Tür ... sind Fade-Naben und 6-Loch ...
> 
> Dazu ein Storno der Crono Schuhbestellung :/



und bei mir tut sich nichts


----------



## PraterRadler (1. April 2021)

Nach 7 Monaten - auch Fade - alles andere würde ich auch nicht mehr fahren, nachdem die Zahnscheiben meiner Gen1-Nabe nach 4000km aufgegeben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (1. April 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Der Newmen LRS stand bei mir heute vor der Tür ... sind Fade-Naben und 6-Loch ...


6-Loch stand sogar in der Artikelbeschreibung. Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf die Kurbel vom Januar, die mit 20 Tagen Lieferzeit angegeben war.


----------



## aah (1. April 2021)

Bekommt irgendjemand bessere Preise für die Trust Message angezeigt als 560€? Letztens hatte irgendjemand nen Code mit dem sie unter 500 war, obwohl sie bei meinem Newsletter bei 520 oder so angezeigt wurde...


----------



## TehNooby (1. April 2021)

Es ist immer davon Abhängig welches Land ausgewählt ist..


----------



## Flo7 (1. April 2021)

Ich bin gerade sprachlos...


> Dear Sir,
> 
> We’re sorry to inform you that the wheels arrived defective and we can’t send them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer4 (1. April 2021)

Schon schade als Stammkunde.


----------



## Flo7 (1. April 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Schon schade als Stammkunde.


Zwei Stunden davor kam die Mail...


> Dear Sir,
> Thank you for your mail. Your order is on preparation for shipping. We will give you the tracking number when we have it.
> Thank you for your patience.
> Best regards
> Nieves RCZ


----------



## Homer4 (1. April 2021)

Blöde, aber Fehler passieren.


----------



## isartrails (1. April 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade sprachlos...


Kopf hoch, du wirst es überleben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. April 2021)

Ich hätte ggf. noch ein neues HR, welches ich zu einem guten Kurs abgeben würde. Die Nabe (Fade, XD, 6loch Straight pull) habe ich schon da, eine passende Felge und Speichen würde ich noch besorgen und dann den Kram einspeichen. Bei interesse PN.

Ein passendes VR kann ich auch einspeichen aber da müsste man nach Angeboten schauen, sodass es billig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (1. April 2021)

aah schrieb:


> Bekommt irgendjemand bessere Preise für die Trust Message angezeigt als 560€? Letztens hatte irgendjemand nen Code mit dem sie unter 500 war, obwohl sie bei meinem Newsletter bei 520 oder so angezeigt wurde...


Der Preis unter 500 war glaube ich ein Versehen. Unter 529 war sie nie, wenn ich geschaut habe


----------



## Flo7 (1. April 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich hätte ggf. noch ein neues HR, welches ich zu einem guten Kurs abgeben würde. Die Nabe (Fade, XD, 6loch Straight pull) habe ich schon da, eine passende Felge und Speichen würde ich noch besorgen und dann den Kram einspeichen. Bei interesse PN.
> 
> Ein passendes VR kann ich auch einspeichen aber da müsste man nach Angeboten schauen, sodass es billig wird.



Wenn du das für 309€, das hätte der Newmen bei RCZ gekostet,  schaffst (vorne und hintenbin ich dabei 

das dürfte auch der Grund sein warum RCZ storniert hat...  Hat whs einfach jemand anderen den LRS für 439€ verkauft!

Edit: Danke für ein Angebot 👍🏻


----------



## delphi1507 (1. April 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wenn du das für 309€, das hätte der Newmen bei RCZ gekostet,  schaffst vorne und hinten bin ich dabei
> 
> das dürfte auch der Grund sein warum RCZ storniert hat...  Hat whs einfach jemand anderen den LRS für 439€ verkauft!


Glaub ich nicht. Andere Laufräder von denen da war der Karton auch nicht mehr Original zu, die kontrollieren schon ob alles ok ist...


----------



## Nd-60 (1. April 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wenn du das für 309€, das hätte der Newmen bei RCZ gekostet,  schaffst (vorne und hintenbin ich dabei
> 
> das dürfte auch der Grund sein warum RCZ storniert hat...  Hat whs einfach jemand anderen den LRS für 439€ verkauft!
> 
> Edit: Danke für ein Angebot 👍🏻


Die Zeit haben die gar nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. April 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wenn du das für 309€, das hätte der Newmen bei RCZ gekostet,  schaffst (vorne und hintenbin ich dabei
> 
> das dürfte auch der Grund sein warum RCZ storniert hat...  Hat whs einfach jemand anderen den LRS für 439€ verkauft!
> 
> Edit: Danke für ein Angebot 👍🏻


Nein. Auf diesen Preis komme ich nicht. Wird wohl für das HR hinkommen.


----------



## Splash (1. April 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade sprachlos...


Argh! So lange gewartet und dann das? Ich hatte seinerzeit einige Bonus-Punkte verballert und den Satz auch knapp über 300€ bekommen, sonst wäre ich wohl auch nicht so geduldig gewesen.

Was mich aber anfrisst - im Januar hatte ich noch einen Satz Crono CR2 Schuhe bestellt, die gestern storniert wurden. Heute finde ich genau das Modell wieder auf der RCZ-Seite bestellbar ... 🤬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weazelxy (1. April 2021)

Hallo, sagt mal ist auf den Laufradsätzen Zoll erhoben worden? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Splash (1. April 2021)

weazelxy schrieb:


> sagt mal ist auf den Laufradsätzen Zoll erhoben worden?


Nein, Luxembourg ist EU


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. April 2021)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die XTR Kurbel vom 21.01. ausgeliefert wird. Sie war ja neulich wieder im Newsletter.


----------



## piilu (2. April 2021)

Wie viele points kriegt man denn für 6 Monate warten?


----------



## Flo7 (2. April 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Wie viele points kriegt man denn für 6 Monate warten?



Gefühlt viel zu wenig 😭😭

Sind 10% von den knappen 400€...


----------



## isartrails (2. April 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Wie viele points kriegt man denn für 6 Monate warten?


Das mit den Points scheint ja auch ne Wissenschaft für sich zu sein. Habe bislang noch kein Angebot gefunden, bei dem ich die Points hätte einlösen dürfen. Erscheint immer der Hinweis, dass es beim ausgewählten Artikel nicht geht. Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?


----------



## piilu (2. April 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das mit den Points scheint ja auch ne Wissenschaft für sich zu sein. Habe bislang noch kein Angebot gefunden, bei dem ich die Points hätte einlösen dürfen. Erscheint immer der Hinweis, dass es beim ausgewählten Artikel nicht geht. Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?


Keine Ahunung musste gerade verwundert veststellen, dass ich 0 habe früher hat man mit jedem Einkauf welche bekommen und konnte die immer einlösen


----------



## ernmar (3. April 2021)

Bisher konnte ich meine Points auch immer einlösen. Nur gibt es seit paar Jahren kaum noch Punkte. Daher habe ich das auch schon lange nicht mehr testen können.


----------



## Flo7 (3. April 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das mit den Points scheint ja auch ne Wissenschaft für sich zu sein. Habe bislang noch kein Angebot gefunden, bei dem ich die Points hätte einlösen dürfen. Erscheint immer der Hinweis, dass es beim ausgewählten Artikel nicht geht.


Eigentlich kann man die Punkte bei jeden Artikel einlösen zumindest hab ich bis jetzt noch nie ein Problem gehabt?



piilu schrieb:


> Keine Ahunung musste gerade verwundert veststellen, dass ich 0 habe früher hat man mit jedem Einkauf welche bekommen und konnte die immer einlösen



Früher bekam man Punkte wenn man etwas gekauft hat. Ist aber nicht mehr so... Punkte bekommt man eigentlich nur noch durch den Support gutgeschrieben, als kleine Wiedergutmachung


----------



## isartrails (3. April 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> ... Punkte bekommt man eigentlich nur noch durch den Support gutgeschrieben, als kleine Wiedergutmachung


Exakt. Nachdem mehrere Bestellungen anbieterseits storniert wurden, sitze ich jetzt auf einem Guthabenkonto von Punkten. Sie lassen sich nur bei keiner weiteren Bestellung einlösen, weil es angeblich bei dem ausgewählten Artikel nicht geht. Natürlich sind es bei meiner Wahl immer Artikel aus den Newslettern unter Verwendung des Rabattcodes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (4. April 2021)

Also ich konnte bisher die Punkte auch bei Artikeln aus den Newslettern entsprechend einlösen.


----------



## Sahnie (4. April 2021)

Wenn man zu oft lästert, werden die Punkte gesperrt. Heißen ja loyalty points und das nicht ohne Grund. Und ich muss diese Woche noch routinemäßig Sachen bestellen, die ich vielleicht in 3 Jahren brauche, sonst fliege ich aus dem Newsletter-Verteiler.


----------



## seto2 (4. April 2021)

Wie ist das Verhältnis Punkte zu €?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. April 2021)

seto2 schrieb:


> Wie ist das Verhältnis Punkte zu €?


0.01€ = 1 Punkt. 1 Punkt = 0.01€


----------



## Trailhoibe (6. April 2021)

Servus miteinander,

hat jemand um den 26.3. die 180mm Lyrik Ultimate bestellt? Sie ist ja noch im Shop und es stehen 20 Working Days dran. Das die Lieferzeiten ein Würfelwurf sind, hab ich im Thread schon mitbekommen  aber vielleicht weiß ja wer was?

beste grüße


----------



## Ohhsaft (6. April 2021)

Was muß man eigentlich machen um den Newsletter zu erhalten?
Ich hab ihn bereits mehrmals abonniert, auch per Email bestätigt bekommen, jedoch noch keinen einzigen Newsletter zugesendet bekommen.


----------



## Trailhoibe (6. April 2021)

Ohhsaft schrieb:


> Was muß man eigentlich machen um den Newsletter zu erhalten?
> Ich hab ihn bereits mehrmals abonniert, auch per Email bestätigt bekommen, jedoch noch keinen einzigen Newsletter zugesendet bekommen.


Schreib dem Support, die melden dich an. Leite diese Nachricht an die nächsten 5 Leute weiter, die sich drei mal täglich Spam wünschen.


----------



## Ohhsaft (6. April 2021)

Schreib dem Support, die melden dich an. Leite diese Nachricht an die nächsten 5 Leute weiter, die sich drei mal täglich Spam wünschen. 
😂

Wenn ich mir manchmal das Nachrichtenaufkommen in meinem Messenger anseh kommt’s darauf auch nicht mehr an! 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. April 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die XTR Kurbel vom 21.01. ausgeliefert wird. Sie war ja neulich wieder im Newsletter.


Gerade einen Lieferschein bekommen. GLS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Gerade einen Lieferschein bekommen. GLS.


Sieht für mich nach komplettem Lieferumfang aus. In der Beschreibung stand ja, dass der Crank Fixing Bolt fehlen sollte.


----------



## Daniel1893 (9. April 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach komplettem Lieferumfang aus. In der Beschreibung stand ja, dass der Crank Fixing Bolt fehlen sollte.


dann ab in den Bikemarkt oder?


----------



## fone (9. April 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> dann ab in den Bikemarkt oder?


Direkt zu seinem umfangreichen Angebot an sonstigen RCZ-Produkten.

Ach, Moment...


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Direkt zu seinem umfangreichen Angebot an sonstigen RCZ-Produkten.
> 
> Ach, Moment...


Ich habe kein einziges Produkt von RCZ im Bikemarkt und auch noch nie gehabt.  Die Kurbel ist für mich, da ich damals nur die 175mm Version bekommen habe.

Einzig das 34er KB werde ich verkaufen.


----------



## boarderking (9. April 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe kein einziges Produkt von RCZ im Bikemarkt und auch noch nie gehabt.  Die Kurbel ist für mich, da ich damals nur die 175mm Version bekommen habe.
> 
> Einzig das 34er KB werde ich verkaufen.


es ist doch gar nicht schlimm, Sachen von RCZ in den Bikemarkt zu stellen


----------



## Splash (9. April 2021)

Eben, dann haben auch diejenigen eine Chance, die nicht bei RCZ in Vorleistung treten konnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (9. April 2021)

hat eigentlich jemand die im newsletter angesprochene 
DT SWISS Moyeu AVANT 240S 28H STRAIGHTPULL (15x110mm) PREDICTIVE (DT240MF28HDBISS) = 36.99e au lieu de 177.52e
auf der homepage gefunden?
ich nicht, daber wollte ich die doch bestellen


----------



## weazelxy (9. April 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Nein, Luxembourg ist EU


Danke. Irgendwie hab ich immer uk mit rcz verbunden....


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> hat eigentlich jemand die im newsletter angesprochene
> DT SWISS Moyeu AVANT 240S 28H STRAIGHTPULL (15x110mm) PREDICTIVE (DT240MF28HDBISS) = 36.99e au lieu de 177.52e
> auf der homepage gefunden?
> ich nicht, daber wollte ich die doch bestellen


Ich hatte sie gefunden aber wegen dem Predictive nicht gekauft.


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. April 2021)

> gibts einen Code für die LEZYNE PUMP DIGITAL PRESSURE DRIVE? Hab seit einem Monat keinen Newsletter mehr bekommen - vorher dafür in zwei Sprachen 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Schibbl (16. April 2021)

Ganz schön still hier. Gab es keine Newsletter in letzter Zeit?


----------



## Poldi78 (16. April 2021)

Gerade einen bekommen:

Newsletter


----------



## Nd-60 (16. April 2021)

Könnte Mal einer die Trust aufkaufen...
Langsam kribbeln meine Finger.


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. April 2021)

mir auch. Wobei es leider gegen mein Leichtbaukonzpet wäre. Ich hoffe ja noch drauf, dass die Shout mal ins Angebot kommt


----------



## startcolna (16. April 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Könnte Mal einer die Trust aufkaufen...
> Langsam kribbeln meine Finger.


dito.
Aber so viele Gelenke im dreckigen Bereich... und gibt es überhaupt Trust noch?


----------



## Trailhoibe (16. April 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Könnte Mal einer die Trust aufkaufen...
> Langsam kribbeln meine Finger.



Nein nein, 27,5" Lyriks braucht hier doch aktuell jeder!

e: sorry, dachte es geht darum dass die Bestände komplett verkauft und irgendwann mal versendet werden können! Meine Finger kribbeln auch, mangels adäquater Dämpfung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (16. April 2021)

Wenn es bei der Trust kribbelt, dann denkt immer daran wie traurig euer geliebtes Rad wäre, wenn ihr ihm dieses Metall gewordene Karposi-Sakrom drandengelt.


----------



## Schibbl (16. April 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wenn es bei der Trust kribbelt, dann denkt immer daran wie traurig euer geliebtes Rad wäre, wenn ihr ihm dieses Metall gewordene Karposi-Sakrom drandengelt.


Unsere Bikes haben keine Schwäche gegenüber Technologieunverständnis. Sie sind immun. Und traurig über den Vergleich mit schweren Erkrankungen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2021)

Der Vergleich mit einem Geschwür ist dennoch irgendwie berechtigt.


----------



## Poldi78 (16. April 2021)

Next one....

Newsletter


----------



## 7SidedCube (16. April 2021)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> mir auch. Wobei es leider gegen mein Leichtbaukonzpet wäre. Ich hoffe ja noch drauf, dass die Shout mal ins Angebot kommt


Bringe mich nicht in Versuchung... 

(Ja, das schreibe ich nur, um die Reaktionen der Leute zu lesen, die die Optik nicht ausstehen können.)


----------



## carnibike (16. April 2021)

Wenn ich auf die Links im Newsletter klicke komme ich nicht beim Artikel raus. Liegt das daran, dass der Artikel dann schon weg ist? Kann die ganzen Raceface NEXT Carbonlenker nicht finden. Da gibts momentan nur einen und auf den ist der Code nicht anwendbar...

PS: Vielen Dank fürs Teilen des Newsletters, den bekomme ich immer noch nicht. Trotz Bestätigungsmail...


----------



## Poldi78 (16. April 2021)

carnibike schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf die Links im Newsletter klicke komme ich nicht beim Artikel raus. Liegt das daran, dass der Artikel dann schon weg ist? Kann die ganzen Raceface NEXT Carbonlenker nicht finden. Da gibts momentan nur einen und auf den ist der Code nicht anwendbar...
> 
> PS: Vielen Dank fürs Teilen des Newsletters, den bekomme ich immer noch nicht. Trotz Bestätigungsmail...


Ja leider machen die das mittlerweile so, dass man nicht mehr direkt bei dem gesuchten Teil landet, sondern einfach nur beim jeweiligen Hersteller. Was dann nicht mehr zu finden ist, ist schon vergriffen...


----------



## Poldi78 (17. April 2021)

Weiter geht's....

Newsletter


----------



## piilu (17. April 2021)

DT SWISS WARRANTY MANUAL (WXWXXXXXXWRXXS) = 2.99e anstatt 3.93e
😂
Ist bei denen jetzt auch Kriesenstimmung?
Für die Schwaben unter euch so könnt ihr 3€ sparen https://www.dtswiss.com/de/support/bedienungsanleitungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (17. April 2021)

Ist ein Überraschungspaket: "+accessories"


----------



## Poldi78 (17. April 2021)

Ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht... 🤣

Newsletter


----------



## Shonzo (17. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht... 🤣
> 
> Newsletter


Doch, das Ende ist näher als uns lieb ist.


----------



## Poldi78 (18. April 2021)

Auf ein Neues....

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (18. April 2021)

Den hab ich unterschlagen...

Newsletter


----------



## Tobcinio7 (18. April 2021)

Ich kenne den Laden nicht, und frage mich ob es dort wirklich gute Angebote gibt? 
lohnt sich das?
Vielleicht kann mir das ja mal jemand beantworten…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (18. April 2021)

Nope lohnt sich nicht


----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Laden nicht, und frage mich ob es dort wirklich gute Angebote gibt?
> lohnt sich das?
> Vielleicht kann mir das ja mal jemand beantworten…


Wenn du Zeit hast und nix dringend brauchst ja...


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn du zuviel Zeit hast und nix  brauchst ja...


Korrigiert🤫


----------



## Tobcinio7 (18. April 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Korrigiert🤫


😂😂😂


----------



## Tobionassis (18. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Laden nicht, und frage mich ob es dort wirklich gute Angebote gibt?
> lohnt sich das?
> Vielleicht kann mir das ja mal jemand beantworten…


Also wenn ich woanders den dtswiss carbon LRS zum selben Preis gefunden hätte, hätte ich nicht bei rcz bestellt. Der nächst günstigere Preis ist und war aber 1000€ teurer. Von daher waren die 8 Wochen Lieferzeit gerade noch akzeptabel 😜


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. April 2021)

Tobionassis schrieb:


> Also wenn ich woanders den dtswiss carbon LRS zum selben Preis gefunden hätte, hätte ich nicht bei rcz bestellt. Der nächst günstigere Preis ist und war aber 1000€ teurer. Von daher waren die 8 Wochen Lieferzeit gerade noch akzeptabel 😜


Mein Gott. Ich habe drei Monate auf die XTR 12 Kassetten gewartet. Die waren das Stück 168,-  das war gerade am Anfang von Corona. Jetzt bekommst du die für 120,- mehr und bald gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Poldi78 (19. April 2021)

Newsletter

Newsletter


----------



## Frell (19. April 2021)

Wie sind denn diese MSC Laufradsätze? Über die findet man irgendwie kaum was.


----------



## Poldi78 (19. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Terentius (19. April 2021)

So ein Mist, die Revelation hätte ich gerne genommen und auch schon auf einen Gutschein gewartet.

Wann kommen die Newsletter üblicherweise ungefähr? Ich muss jetzt noch eine weitere E-Mail Adresse ausprobieren, bis jetzt ist nichts angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (19. April 2021)

Terentius schrieb:


> So ein Mist, die Revelation hätte ich gerne genommen und auch schon auf einen Gutschein gewartet.
> 
> Wann kommen die Newsletter üblicherweise ungefähr? Ich muss jetzt noch eine weitere E-Mail Adresse ausprobieren, bis jetzt ist nichts angekommen.


Also ich hab Nives von RCZ glaube 5mal angeschrieben, bis es wieder geklappt hat mit dem Newsletter...
Bekomme aktuell 3-4 mal täglich einen Newsletter.


----------



## Flo7 (19. April 2021)

Terentius schrieb:


> So ein Mist, die Revelation hätte ich gerne genommen und auch schon auf einen Gutschein gewartet.
> 
> *Wann kommen die Newsletter üblicherweise ungefähr? Ich muss jetzt noch eine weitere E-Mail Adresse ausprobieren, bis jetzt ist nichts angekommen.*



Unterschiedliche Länder, unterschiedliche Zeiten...

Es kommt aber meistens ein Newsletter am Vormittag und einer am Nachmittag.


----------



## AnAx (19. April 2021)

Frell schrieb:


> Wie sind denn diese MSC Laufradsätze? Über die findet man irgendwie kaum was.



Zumindest als nachhaltig zertifiziert


----------



## Poldi78 (20. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (20. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (21. April 2021)

Haben heute scheinbar ein wenig länger geschlafen...kam gerade erst an.

Newsletter


----------



## Frell (21. April 2021)

irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht auf die Mailinglist, danke fürs Teilen


----------



## TimSugar (21. April 2021)

Frell schrieb:


> irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht auf die Mailinglist, danke fürs Teilen


Geht mir genauso so. Hab auch schon E-Mail geschrieben aber kenne Reaktion...


----------



## Poldi78 (21. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (22. April 2021)

Aber nicht mir die Schuld geben, wenn sich jetzt jemand genötigt fühlt die Message zu kaufen....

Newsletter


----------



## fone (22. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Aber nicht mir die Schuld geben, wenn sich jetzt jemand genötigt fühlt die Message zu kaufen....
> 
> Newsletter


Ich hab zur Sicherheit gleich noch mal zwei, drei Testberichte gelesen. Hat geholfen. 

Für unter 300€ kaufe ich sie aber sicher.


----------



## Sahnie (22. April 2021)

In meinem Newsletter war sie einen Zehner billiger...


----------



## Poldi78 (22. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Tobcinio7 (22. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Newsletter


Ist es empfehlenswert dort Laufräder zu kaufen?😄
DT-Swiss…


----------



## Stetox (22. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Ist es empfehlenswert dort Laufräder zu kaufen?😄
> DT-Swiss…


Ich hab dort ein HR bestellt (M1700 30 boost)
Die Wartezeit war länger als 20 Werktage, aber der Preis war echt gut. Für das passende Vorderrad wäre der doppelte Versand fällig geworden, was ich schade fand. PS. 
Seit dieser Woche wird der Bikemarkt mit FOX DHX2 230x65 geflutet. Da haben wohl viele das Schnäppchen gekauft und wollten Gewinne machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy_rider (22. April 2021)

hier stand murks.....


----------



## Tobcinio7 (22. April 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Ich hab dort ein HR bestellt (M1700 30 boost)
> Die Wartezeit war länger als 20 Werktage, aber der Preis war echt gut. Für das passende Vorderrad wäre der doppelte Versand fällig geworden, was ich schade fand. PS.
> Seit dieser Woche wird der Bikemarkt mit FOX DHX2 230x65 geflutet. Da haben wohl viele das Schnäppchen gekauft und wollten Gewinne machen.


Versteh das nur nicht mit den Codes in den Newslettern… und weiß nicht wo ich die eintragen muss…


----------



## Daniel1893 (22. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Versteh das nur nicht mit den Codes in den Newslettern… und weiß nicht wo ich die eintragen muss…


im Warenkorb bei Rabattcode


----------



## Tobcinio7 (22. April 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> im Warenkorb bei Rabattcode


Ich bin immer direkt zur Kasse gegangen… das war der Fehler


----------



## Tobcinio7 (22. April 2021)

Sind das wirklich dort alles original Teile? 
das wäre ja krass mit den Preisunterschieden…


----------



## delphi1507 (22. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Sind das wirklich dort alles original Teile?
> das wäre ja krass mit den Preisunterschieden…


Ja Originalteile, zumindest was ich bis jetzt bekommen habe...


----------



## Tobcinio7 (22. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja Originalteile, zumindest was ich bis jetzt bekommen habe...


Primär bin ich auf der Suche nach DT-Swiss Laufrädern…


----------



## Poldi78 (22. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Primär bin ich auf der Suche nach DT-Swiss Laufrädern…


Da musst schnell sein. Zumindest wenn Du Boost benötigst. Und eventuell musst Du Kompromisse eingehen, was Felgenbreite etc angeht...


----------



## EVHD (22. April 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Ich hab dort ein HR bestellt (M1700 30 boost)
> Die Wartezeit war länger als 20 Werktage, aber der Preis war echt gut. Für das passende Vorderrad wäre der doppelte Versand fällig geworden, was ich schade fand. PS.
> Seit dieser Woche wird der Bikemarkt mit FOX DHX2 230x65 geflutet. Da haben wohl viele das Schnäppchen gekauft und wollten Gewinne machen.



Ich warte immer noch auf meinen 230x60 DHX2, die 62,5 Hub wurden auch wohl nicht ausgeliefert (hat ein Kollege bestellt)


----------



## Tobcinio7 (22. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Da musst schnell sein. Zumindest wenn Du Boost benötigst. Und eventuell musst Du Kompromisse eingehen, was Felgenbreite etc angeht...


Okay 👍🏾


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (22. April 2021)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf meinen 230x60 DHX2, die 62,5 Hub wurden auch wohl nicht ausgeliefert (hat ein Kollege bestellt)


War der On Stock?

Ich habe letzte Woche eine Stornierung meine Bestellung einer Alpinestars Jacke, die ich im Januar bestellt hatte, bekommen...
Manchmal klappt es halt auch nicht, dass die die Sachen dann wirklich bekommen.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (22. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> War der On Stock?
> 
> Ich habe letzte Woche eine Stornierung meine Bestellung einer Alpinestars Jacke, die ich im Januar bestellt hatte, bekommen...
> Manchmal klappt es halt auch nicht, dass die die Sachen dann wirklich bekommen.


Kann ich irgendwo den Newsletter abonnieren?


----------



## Jones_D (22. April 2021)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf meinen 230x60 DHX2, die 62,5 Hub wurden auch wohl nicht ausgeliefert (hat ein Kollege bestellt)


Die 65er sind aus Yeti sb165 Modellen, die 60er aus Propain Bikes, das werden andere Lieferungen sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Primär bin ich auf der Suche nach DT-Swiss Laufrädern…


Waren unter anderem dtswiss Laufräder... Mt5 usw...


----------



## EVHD (22. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> War der On Stock?
> 
> Ich habe letzte Woche eine Stornierung meine Bestellung einer Alpinestars Jacke, die ich im Januar bestellt hatte, bekommen...
> Manchmal klappt es halt auch nicht, dass die die Sachen dann wirklich bekommen.



Am 30.3 bestellt mit 20 Working days (kann man weiterhin ordern). Bis jetzt hatte ich von 4 Bestellung keine Stornierung dabei. Letztes Jahr ne Pike Ultimate 29“ nach 3 Tagen für 480€ geliefert bekommen.

Falls der Dämpfer storniert werden sollte wäre es auch nicht so schlimm  🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Poldi78 (22. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwo den Newsletter abonnieren?


Ich habe die mehrmals über den Info Adresse angeschrieben. Irgendwann hat es dann geklappt.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (22. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Waren unter anderem dtswiss Laufräder... Mt5 usw...


Wann?


----------



## Tobcinio7 (22. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Ich habe die mehrmals über den Info Adresse angeschrieben. Irgendwann hat es dann geklappt.


Hab mich mal angemeldet , Bestätigung kam prompt per Mail


----------



## Frell (22. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Hab mich mal angemeldet , Bestätigung kam prompt per Mail


Bestätigung habe ich auch immer erhalten, aber nie den newsletter 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (22. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja Originalteile, zumindest was ich bis jetzt bekommen habe...



War da nichtmal was mit Raceface Next Lenkern?!


----------



## delphi1507 (22. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Wann?


Ist schon was her... Genau weiß 7ch es nicht mehr


----------



## delphi1507 (22. April 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> War da nichtmal was mit Raceface Next Lenkern?!


Ja da war Mal was... War aber meines Wissens das einzige... Und wurde auch Recht offen selbst hier von Nives kommuniziert.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (22. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja da war Mal was... War aber meines Wissens das einzige... Und wurde auch Recht offen selbst hier von Nives kommuniziert.


Was denn?


----------



## Tobcinio7 (22. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist schon was her... Genau weiß 7ch es nicht mehr


Okay


----------



## k0p3 (22. April 2021)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf meinen 230x60 DHX2,



Da bin ich jetzt auch dabei. Aber erst vor drei Tagen bestellt.
Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (22. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Was denn?



Lies mal in diesem Thread ab diesem Zitat weiter: 



Onegear schrieb:


> Hat zufällig noch jemand den RF Next Lenker Anfang Juli bei RCZ gekauft und ihn schon mal auf die Waage gelegt? ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Lenker waren scheinbar viel zu leicht.

Wie das Ganze ausgegangen ist, weiß ich aber nicht! Soll jetzt nicht der Start einer Hexenjagd werden


----------



## k0p3 (22. April 2021)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Die 65er sind aus Yeti sb165 Modellen, die 60er aus Propain Bikes, das werden andere Lieferungen sein.



Konnten da etwa Fertigbikes wegen einer coronabedingt nicht lieferbaren Klingel nicht fertig montiert werden und die Böcke deshalb jetzt ausgeschlachtet und verramscht werden? 😅

Im Ernst...
Woher weißt Du das?


----------



## Jones_D (22. April 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Konnten da etwa Fertigbikes wegen einer coronabedingt nicht lieferbaren Klingel nicht fertig montiert werden, sodass sie deshalb die Böcke wieder ausschlachten und verramschen müssen? 😅
> 
> Im Ernst...
> Woher weißt Du das?


Steht, bzw. Stand in der Produktbeschreibung. Und der 4stellige Code bei Fox gibt bei OEM Dämpfer auch an, zu welchem Bike sie gehören.


----------



## goldencore (22. April 2021)

Ich habe ein EX1501 Vorderrad zu einem richtig guten Preis bekommen. Leider gab es bisher kein passendes Hinterrad. Alle zu schmal.


----------



## platt_ziege (23. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Primär bin ich auf der Suche nach DT-Swiss Laufrädern…


viel glück, davon wirst du definitiv viel von brauchen, denn nix anderes ist rcz: mtb shopping gambling   
nach damals etlichen monaten hatte ich es aufgegeben ein dt lrs zu ergattern und der verkackte nl landet seitdem im spam ordner wo er auch hingehört, da nicht ein einziger für mich interessanter artikel jemals lieferbar gewesen wäre.
das ist wohl eher was für kiddies die die zeit und lust haben, und dazu solch eine unseriöse scheissbude in ihrem treiben zu unterstützen.


----------



## imun (23. April 2021)

Ohne den NL zu abonnieren wäre ich primär auf ner Suche nach DT29“ Carbon LRS. Wird das hier kundgetan oder muss ich auch den NL abonnieren? Den hab ich in den letzten Jahren schon 4x deabonniert


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. April 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> viel glück, davon wirst du definitiv viel von brauchen, denn nix anderes ist rcz: mtb shopping gambling
> nach damals etlichen monaten hatte ich es aufgegeben ein dt lrs zu ergattern und der verkackte nl landet seitdem im spam ordner wo er auch hingehört, da nicht ein einziger für mich interessanter artikel jemals lieferbar gewesen wäre.
> das ist wohl eher was für kiddies die die zeit und lust haben, und dazu solch eine unseriöse scheissbude in ihrem treiben zu unterstützen.


Was ist bei denen unseriös? Soweit ich weiß, wurde hier noch niemand über den Tisch gezogen. Das liest sich eher nach Frust darüber, dass du immer zu spät kamst bei den richtig interessanten Angeboten.

Ich habe bei ihnen schon im Wert von ca. 3000,- bestellt und damit circa 2000,- im Vergleich zu den nächst besseren Angeboten gespart. Klar musste ich warten aber wenn man das kann, dann passt es.


----------



## Nd-60 (23. April 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> nach damals etlichen monaten hatte ich es aufgegeben ein dt lrs zu ergattern und der verkackte nl landet seitdem im spam ordner wo er auch hingehört, da nicht ein einziger für mich interessanter artikel jemals lieferbar gewesen wäre.
> das ist wohl eher was für kiddies die die zeit und lust haben, und dazu solch eine unseriöse scheissbude in ihrem treiben zu unterstützen.








						OUR PHILOSOPHY RCZ Bike Shop
					

RCZ Bike Shop




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




sagt alles,  das ist mMn transparent. Die Kommunikation ist in anbetracht der gebotenen Leistung (tiefstpreise), sogar außerordentlich gut. 
Da habe ich mit deutschen Shops schon schlechtere Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## Ximi (23. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> War der On Stock?
> 
> Ich habe letzte Woche eine Stornierung meine Bestellung einer Alpinestars Jacke, die ich im Januar bestellt hatte, bekommen...
> Manchmal klappt es halt auch nicht, dass die die Sachen dann wirklich bekommen.


Meine wurde auch storniert. 🤷‍♂️😖 Haben aber gleich rücküberwiesen, kann nicht klagen. Und wie schon unzählig angeführt: Man weiß ja, worauf man sich einlässt.


----------



## Poldi78 (23. April 2021)

Ximi schrieb:


> Meine wurde auch storniert. 🤷‍♂️😖 Haben aber gleich rücküberwiesen, kann nicht klagen. Und wie schon unzählig angeführt: Man weiß ja, worauf man sich einlässt.


Das stimmt. Ich hatte die Meldung von Paypal, dass ich das Geld zurückbekommen hab,noch vor der Mail von Nives....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. April 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> OUR PHILOSOPHY RCZ Bike Shop
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop
> ...


Hatte jetzt einen defekt, innerhalb weniger Tage abgewickelt.. schneller als manch deutscher schop...


----------



## Poldi78 (23. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (23. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Saltyballs84 (23. April 2021)

Jemand schon was von den Lyriks aus März gehört? Weiß noch jemand was da stand? Ich meine 20 working days oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Poldi78 (23. April 2021)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Jemand schon was von den Lyriks aus März gehört? Weiß noch jemand was da stand? Ich meine 20 working days oder irre ich mich?


Das steht immer da, wenn die etwas noch gar nicht da haben. Das ist nur ein Platzhalter...wie lange es wirklich dauert, wissen die selber auch nicht.


----------



## Saltyballs84 (23. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Das steht immer da, wenn die etwas noch gar nicht da haben. Das ist nur ein Platzhalter...wie lange es wirklich dauert, wissen die selber auch nicht.


Aber es steht doch auch öfter 60 days oder anderes?


----------



## Daniel1893 (23. April 2021)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Aber es steht doch auch öfter 60 days oder anderes?


Bei teuren LRS steht oftmals sowas wie 8 oder 12 Wochen dran und erfahrungsgemäß passt es hier ganz gut. 
Bei 20 Tagen ist es wie schon erwähnt Zufall. 
60 Tage hatte ich noch nicht


----------



## Saltyballs84 (23. April 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Bei teuren LRS steht oftmals sowas wie 8 oder 12 Wochen dran und erfahrungsgemäß passt es hier ganz gut.
> Bei 20 Tagen ist es wie schon erwähnt Zufall.
> 60 Tage hatte ich noch nicht


Na dnn hoffen wir mal dass es nicht all zu lange dauert bzw dass sie überhaupt kommt.
Die Transfer im letzten Jahr ging recht fix.


----------



## Schibbl (24. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Newsletter


Vielen Dank für das regelmäßige Teilen der Newsletter. Ich habe gerade bei der Mavic Kleidung - um die ich schon eine weile herum schleiche - schöne Schnäppchen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (24. April 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> 60 Tage hatte ich noch nicht


Ich hatte schon 6 Monate und was dann kam, war nicht das Bestellte.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. April 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon 6 Monate und was dann kam, war nicht das Bestellte.


Schade das du das dann in deinem Onlineshop nicht verkaufen konntest... 🤪


----------



## Remux (24. April 2021)

Gibt es eigentlich auch ab und an Mal 29er boost lrs? Gefühlt sind in den meisten Fällen nur 27.5er im Angebot. Hätte gerne einen zweiten Satz fürs hightower


----------



## Splash (24. April 2021)

Kürzlich wurden Nehmen 29" Boost LRS ausgeliefert ... waren mit ein wenig längerer Wartezeit ...


----------



## beat_junkie (24. April 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Kürzlich wurden Nehmen 29" Boost LRS ausgeliefert ... waren mit ein wenig längerer Wartezeit ...


Mag jemand seinen zufällig loswerden?


----------



## Stetox (24. April 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Mag jemand seinen zufällig loswerden?


Da sind bestimmt in der nächsten Zeit welche im Bikemarkt - mit 30% Aufschlag 😒


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (24. April 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Da sind bestimmt in der nächsten Zeit welche im Bikemarkt - mit 30% Aufschlag 😒


Was war denn der Preis bei rcz?


----------



## delphi1507 (24. April 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch ab und an Mal 29er boost lrs? Gefühlt sind in den meisten Fällen nur 27.5er im Angebot. Hätte gerne einen zweiten Satz fürs hightower


?? Gefühlt sind aktuell nur noch 29er drinn... Hab deswegen für nen  Aufbau anderweitig bestellt..


----------



## Poldi78 (24. April 2021)

Da Willingen in die Quere kam, heute etwas später...

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (24. April 2021)

Und noch einer...

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (24. April 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Da sind bestimmt in der nächsten Zeit welche im Bikemarkt - mit 30% Aufschlag 😒


Sieh es positiv - dafür musst du da auch nicht vorfinanzieren und dann n halbes Jahr warten ... 

Bei meinem LRS könnte es in der Tat passieren - ich überlege gerade das komplette FuelEx zu verkaufen, für den der bestimmt war. Hadere aktuell noch ...


----------



## Daniel1893 (24. April 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Sieh es positiv - dafür musst du da auch nicht vorfinanzieren und dann n halbes Jahr warten ...
> 
> Bei meinem LRS könnte es in der Tat passieren - ich überlege gerade das komplette FuelEx zu verkaufen, für den der bestimmt war. Hadere aktuell noch ...


"wegen Projektaufgabe zu verkaufen" der Klassiker


----------



## beat_junkie (24. April 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Sieh es positiv - dafür musst du da auch nicht vorfinanzieren und dann n halbes Jahr warten ...
> 
> Bei meinem LRS könnte es in der Tat passieren - ich überlege gerade das komplette FuelEx zu verkaufen, für den der bestimmt war. Hadere aktuell noch ...


Falls ja,  dann melde dich bei mir. 😉


----------



## Poldi78 (25. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (25. April 2021)

Hier der nächste Newsletter, Ladies ... 😉


----------



## michael66 (25. April 2021)

Hat jemand schon einen der fox dhx 2 Factory Dämpfer bekommen?oder weiß jemand was für eine Feder dabei ist,also eine SLS oder Standartfeder? vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (25. April 2021)

Warte auch.
Ist beim Factory nicht immer SLS dabei?
Nieves von RCZ hat mir geschrieben, dass sie die Federhärte nicht beeinflussen können und zwischen 400 und 500 liegt. (bei den 230x60 zumindest)

Edit
Soweit ich das auf Bildern im Propain Bikearchive gesehen habe, ist bei den 2020er Modellen mit DHX Coil immer die SLS Feder verbaut gewesen. Also die Hoffnung ist berechtigt.


----------



## Stetox (25. April 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon einen der fox dhx 2 Factory Dämpfer bekommen?oder weiß jemand was für eine Feder dabei ist,also eine SLS oder Standartfeder? vielen Dank.


230x65 kam schon bei einigen an - siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## michael66 (25. April 2021)

Normalerweise ist die SLS Feder drin aber bei dem Preis wäre das ja ein super Bonus.
Vielen Dank für eure Infos, dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## k0p3 (25. April 2021)

Die 230x65 aus dem Bikemarkt haben zumeist die schwarze Standardfeder und die könnten tatsächlich aus dem Yeti SB 165 stammen. Das Yeti hatte lt. Bildern auf deren Homepage die schwarze wohl aber auch serienmäßig verbaut. Selbst schuld, wer sich ein billiges Yeti kauft.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2021)

Wie viel hatte der Newmen LRS gekostet? Jetzt gibt es einen für 500,- im Bikemarkt.


----------



## RFID (26. April 2021)

Ist doch eigentlich egal was die mal im Angebot gekostet haben, denn das ist Geschichte! Wenn die aufgerufenen 500,- Euro im Bikemarkt verglichen zum sonstigen Marktpreis ein guter Preis sind, einfach kaufen oder sein lassen.


----------



## Nd-60 (26. April 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Wie viel hatte der Newmen LRS gekostet? Jetzt gibt es einen für 500,- im Bikemarkt.


am 23. Mrz.

NEWMEN Wheelset EVOLUTION 29" A.30 Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm/12x148mm) XD Black  = 447.99e anstatt 785.79e

IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES, please use the code: RCZNEW on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> am 23. Mrz.
> 
> NEWMEN Wheelset EVOLUTION 29" A.30 Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm/12x148mm) XD Black  = 447.99e anstatt 785.79e
> 
> IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES, please use the code: RCZNEW on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation


Na dann sind die 500,- doch richtig gut.


----------



## hardtails (26. April 2021)

wer in den letzten monaten die mattoc pro bestellt hat und sie nicht will darf mir gerne eine nachricht schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (26. April 2021)

Ximi schrieb:


> Haben aber gleich rücküberwiesen, kann nicht klagen.





Poldi78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Meldung von Paypal, dass ich das Geld zurückbekommen hab,noch vor der Mail von Nives....


Widerruft der Kunde gehts nicht ganz so schnell 

Hatte etwas bestellt und am Tag darauf widerrufen.
Nach mehreren Rückfragen hieß es nur, dass das Geld bei Widerrufen nach 1 bis 20 Werktagen zurückgebucht wird.
Das war jetzt vor 4 Wochen (oder 20 Werktagen) und bis jetzt hab ich noch kein Geld.

Aber man weiß ja worauf man sich einlässt...


----------



## isartrails (26. April 2021)

Es ist immer wieder so geil... 



> LEZYNE SMART KIT CLEAR (L1PKSMARTV16P) = 9.99e anstatt 4.92e
> 
> 
> LEZYNE  CLASSIC KIT CLEAR (L1PKCLKITV18P) = 9.99e anstatt 4.92e




Einmal kurz gegoogelt und die Konkurrenz ruft 2,99 Euro auf.
Ohne Wartezeit.


----------



## ma1208 (26. April 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Na dann sind die 500,- doch richtig gut.


Klar sind die gut  

Ich bin kein Reseller und kaufe bei RCZ nicht mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht. Allerdings, wenn ich mal was verkaufe, schlage ich mittlerweile doch etwas drauf. Denn die beiden Male, die ich die Sachen zum Selbstkostenpreis abgegeben habe, landeten die dann mit saftigem Zuschlag sofort im Bikemarkt. Da habe ich dann auch keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## Splash (26. April 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Einmal kurz gegoogelt und die Konkurrenz ruft 2,99 Euro auf.
> Ohne Wartezeit.


Im Isartrails-Shop? 😅


----------



## Poldi78 (26. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## jammerlappen (26. April 2021)

kauft euch ma alle ne 27er Lürre. Meine kommt nich inne Gang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (26. April 2021)

FOX RACING SHOX 2020 DHX2 FACTORY 2Pos 230 €330,- plus Porto.
Einmal kurz gegoogelt und einfach bei der Konkurrenz für nur €715,- bestellen. BÄM! 

Aber wer braucht so einen Schmarrn.


----------



## Splash (26. April 2021)

Neuer Newsletter ... etwas umfangreicher ... 🤙


----------



## Tobcinio7 (26. April 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Neuer Newsletter ... etwas umfangreicher ... 🤙


Gibts den auch auf englisch ?😄


----------



## Poldi78 (26. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Gibts den auch auf englisch ?😄


Jub...

Newsletter


----------



## Tobcinio7 (26. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Jub...
> 
> Newsletter


Danke ☺️


----------



## Flo7 (26. April 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Warte auch.
> Ist beim Factory nicht immer SLS dabei?
> Nieves von RCZ hat mir geschrieben, dass sie die Federhärte nicht beeinflussen können und zwischen 400 und 500 liegt. (bei den 230x60 zumindest)
> 
> ...




Sind normale Federn dabei, also keine SLS!  Hab am 12.3 bestellt und kamen letzte Woche an, stammen aus nem Yeti Sb165 (230x65)...

@Splash Falls du den Newmen LRS loswerden willst, würde ich mich über eine Pn freuen. Meiner wurde ja nach über acht Monaten warten storniert.



niconj schrieb:


> Na dann sind die 500,- doch richtig gut.



Den Newmen LRS gabs am Anfang für 399€...


----------



## k0p3 (26. April 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Sind normale Federn dabei, also keine SLS! Hab am 12.3 bestellt und kamen letzte Woche an, stammen aus nem Yeti Sb165...



Meinte ich ja. Die 230x65 stammen aus dem Yeti. 
Die 230x60 allerdings aus einem Propain und die hatten in Serie scheinbar die SLS. 
Die Hoffnung ist deshalb berechtigt.


----------



## Splash (27. April 2021)

Heute lautet das Motto ... Wheels, Wheels, Wheels ... und für diejenigen, die mit Produktnamen bei französischen Mails überfordert sind auch in Englisch:

-60 percent 35€ wheels dt : X1900,M1700,XR1501,XR331,PR1600,XRC1200. ..crazy prices


----------



## FunkyRay (27. April 2021)

Hat einer die XMC1200 gefunden?


----------



## fone (27. April 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Meinte ich ja. Die 230x65 stammen aus dem Yeti.
> Die 230x60 allerdings aus einem Propain und die hatten in Serie scheinbar die SLS.
> Die Hoffnung ist deshalb berechtigt.


Ui! Woher wisst ihr denn woher die Dämpfer stammen?

Rahmen wären auch mal wieder interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (27. April 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Heute lautet das Motto ... Wheels, Wheels, Wheels ... und für diejenigen, die mit Produktnamen bei französischen Mails überfordert sind auch in Englisch:
> 
> -60 percent 35€ wheels dt : X1900,M1700,XR1501,XR331,PR1600,XRC1200. ..crazy prices


Weiß hier noch jemand, wie man von der Artikelnummer auf die Felgenbreite kommt? Also bei den Felgen, wo es nicht in der Bezeichnung steht...


----------



## k0p3 (27. April 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ui! Woher wisst ihr denn woher die Dämpfer stammen?



Wenn man sich auch nur ein kleines bischen für MTB's interessiert, weiß man sowas einfach..  

Schmarrn... 
Stand bei RCZ in der Artikelbeschreibung.


----------



## fone (27. April 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich auch nur ein kleines bischen für MTB's interessiert, weiß man sowas einfach..


Wusst' ich natürlich eh, war nur ein Test.   😅


----------



## Tobcinio7 (27. April 2021)

Gibts jemand mit dem Newsletter am Abend ?🙆🏽‍♂️


----------



## Splash (27. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Gibts jemand mit dem Newsletter am Abend ?🙆🏽‍♂️


Bei mir kam der letzte Newsletter um 19:56 an ... inhaltlich aber auch nicht wirklich was Neues drin gewesen ...


----------



## Tobcinio7 (27. April 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Bei mir kam der letzte Newsletter um 19:56 an ... inhaltlich aber auch nicht wirklich was Neues drin gewesen ...


Oki 😄 ich hab ihn schon 5x abonniert , aber bis jetzt nie was bekommen


----------



## Poldi78 (27. April 2021)

Newsletter

Viel Neues ist nicht, aber vielleicht möchte jemand Suplest Schuhe...


----------



## Tobcinio7 (28. April 2021)

Gibts schon einen neuen?😄☺️


----------



## Splash (28. April 2021)

579€ roues shimano DURA ACE / 4€ soldes sixipcak : selle , tiges selle, moyeu.. / soldes easton EC90,suntour,leatt .. / -50 pourcent shimano : lunettes ,lubrifiants ... ...des prix fous


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (28. April 2021)

Das XMC1200 steht noch immer drin, auch in dem von gerade, aber ich kann es ums verrecken nicht finden. Hat da jemand den direkten Link?


----------



## Flo7 (28. April 2021)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Das XMC1200 steht noch immer drin, auch in dem von gerade, aber ich kann es ums verrecken nicht finden. Hat da jemand den direkten Link?




Wenn du sie nicht findest, dann dürften sie nicht mehr verfügbar sein. Das sie in mehreren Newslettern drinnen stehen, hat mit der Verfügbarkeit nichts zu tun.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (28. April 2021)

Gibts was neues?🤓


----------



## Poldi78 (28. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Tobcinio7 (29. April 2021)

Hab mich gefühlt schon 100x mal für den Newsletter angemeldet aber es passiert einfach nichts


----------



## Splash (29. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Hab mich gefühlt schon 100x mal für den Newsletter angemeldet aber es passiert einfach nichts


Evtl hättest du keine anzüglichen Fotos von dir mitsenden sollen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (29. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Hab mich gefühlt schon 100x mal für den Newsletter angemeldet aber es passiert einfach nichts


Schreib denen mal ne Mail über die info-Adresse, das hat bei mir dann letztendlich zum "Erfolg" geführt.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (29. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Schreib denen mal ne Mail über die info-Adresse, das hat bei mir dann letztendlich zum "Erfolg" geführt.


Kann man die ruhig auf deutsch schreiben?


----------



## Poldi78 (29. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Kann man die ruhig auf deutsch schreiben?


Versuch es mal. Ansonsten einfach google übersetzer und copy and paste.


----------



## Poldi78 (29. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Tobcinio7 (29. April 2021)

Ich suche ja nach einem Boost-Laufradsatz für ein Trail Bike … was würdet ihr da nehmen ?


----------



## Splash (29. April 2021)

Kommt vermutlich aufs Budget an - DT Swiss (M1700) sind ja aktuell am laufenden Band im Newsletter.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (29. April 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Kommt vermutlich aufs Budget an - DT Swiss (M1700) sind ja aktuell am laufenden Band im Newsletter.


Gibts ja leider nicht mit 30er innenweite…


----------



## Pilatus (29. April 2021)

und nicht in 29"


----------



## Tobcinio7 (29. April 2021)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und nicht in 29"


Brauch ja auch 27,5“


----------



## Remux (29. April 2021)

Das wären glaube ich eher die XM1700. Da suche ich auch schon seit ner Zeit nach 29er Boost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (29. April 2021)

wobei ich bis heute nicht ganz begriffen hab, was der Unterschied zwischen X, XM, M, E und "was es sonst noch gibt" ist.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (29. April 2021)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wobei ich bis heute nicht ganz begriffen hab, was der Unterschied zwischen X, XM, M, E und "was es sonst noch gibt" ist.


Dito 😂🙆🏽‍♂️


----------



## Don Stefano (29. April 2021)

Das ist doch gar nicht so schwer:
X (alleine) = *X*-Country
M = all *M*ountain
XM = e*X*treme *M*ountain
E = *E*nduro
R = *R*ace

1900 = Naben 370, Felgen gesteckt
1700 = Naben 350, Felgen gesteckt
1501 = Naben 240, Felgen geschweisst / Carbon
1200 = Naben 240, Felgen Carbon

Dann gibt es natürlich noch Varianten Boost/non Boost, Centerlock/6-Loch Befestigung, Felgenbreite und Baujahr.


----------



## goldencore (29. April 2021)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine XM 1501 für vorne dort gekauft. Die gefällt mir richtig gut. Warte seitdem auf eine XM1501 Boost, XD. Es gibt aber immer nur 25er Breite. Das ist mir am Enduro zu schmal. Gibt es die überhaupt breiter?


----------



## chris4711 (29. April 2021)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass es immerhin DT240 Naben sind, waren die XR/XM 1501 LRS vor nicht allzu langer Zeit richtig billig...


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine XM 1501 für vorne dort gekauft. Die gefällt mir richtig gut. Warte seitdem auf eine XM1501 Boost, XD. Es gibt aber immer nur 25er Breite. Das ist mir am Enduro zu schmal. Gibt es die überhaupt breiter?


Gibt es in 5er Schritten bis 40mm, aber die gefragten Größen sind schnell weg.


chris4711 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass es immerhin DT240 Naben sind, waren die XR/XM 1501 LRS vor nicht allzu langer Zeit richtig billig...


Ein kompletter XM1501er Satz mit zwei Freiläufen zum Preis einer 240er Hinterradnabe ist schon ganz geil.


----------



## goldencore (29. April 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gibt es in 5er Schritten bis 40mm, aber die gefragten Größen sind schnell weg.


In den letzten Monaten war meines Erachtens aber immer nur 25 Boost oder breiter non-Boost im Newsletter.


----------



## chris4711 (29. April 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ein kompletter XM1501er Satz mit zwei Freiläufen zum Preis einer 240er Hinterradnabe ist schon ganz geil.


Ok, dass ist wirklich super günstig. Dann hatte ich mich wohl verguckt.
Ich dachte, man läge derzeit bei ca. 500 bis 600 Euro für einen kompletten Satz '1501'.


----------



## goldencore (29. April 2021)

Mein Vorderrad hat 142€ gekostet. Die Hinterräder waren gerade wieder für 183€ drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (29. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. April 2021)

Danke fürs teilen des Newsletter...habe mir gerade den Leatt Neck Brace bestellt


----------



## mip86 (30. April 2021)

Hat jemand zufällig ein XR1501 (29“ 15x110 22,5) Vorderrad bestellt und ein XM1501 (27,5“ 15x110 30) erhalten?


----------



## Tobcinio7 (30. April 2021)

Gibts was neues ?😎


----------



## Poldi78 (30. April 2021)

Ganz frisch aus dem Ei gepellt...

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (30. April 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodos (30. April 2021)

Welche Daten sind bei RCZ korrekt? Die im Titel oder in den weiteren Infos?
Gab es die Ritchey Teile auch noch in anderen Größe in Weiß?


----------



## Poldi78 (30. April 2021)

dodos schrieb:


> Welche Daten sind bei RCZ korrekt? Die im Titel oder in den weiteren Infos?
> Gab es die Ritchey Teile auch noch in anderen Größe in Weiß?


Das beste ist immer, wenn Du auf die Artikel-Nr. achtest. Es sind nicht immer alle Artikel der entsprechenden Marke reduziert...


----------



## dodos (30. April 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Das beste ist immer, wenn Du auf die Artikel-Nr. achtest. Es sind nicht immer alle Artikel der entsprechenden Marke reduziert...


Es geht jetzt nicht bedingt um die Rabattaktion sondern um den Artikel. Der ist auch zum RCZ Normalpreis ok. 
Aber einmal wird 110mm und einmal 100 mm angegeben über die Nummer in Klammern kann ich leider nichts weiteres im Netz finden..


----------



## isartrails (30. April 2021)

dodos schrieb:


> Welche Daten sind bei RCZ korrekt? Die im Titel oder in den weiteren Infos?
> Gab es die Ritchey Teile auch noch in anderen Größe in Weiß?


Die wissen oft selber nicht, was sie verkaufen. Oder was geliefert wird. Manchmal ist es ein Fehler in der Beschreibung, manchmal who knows.
Sind auch widersprüchlich, was eigentlich gilt, Titel, Textbeschreibung, Fotos (wobei letztere so klein sind, dass man eh kaum was erkennen kann...).


----------



## Splash (1. Mai 2021)

Frischer Newsletter: 1399€ roues carbon enve / 17€ kits, composants enve/79€ zipp aero,shifter aero sram /-60 pourcent casques limar. des prix fous

Wer n Problem mit der Sprache hat, zieht sich ne Flasche Bordeaux oder nutzt den Übersetzer ...


----------



## Saltyballs84 (1. Mai 2021)

ENVE Vorbau für 61€ wäre geil gewesen, Code geht aber nur auf 154€
Edith: würde bei mir so angezeigt...


----------



## Nd-60 (1. Mai 2021)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> ENVE Vorbau für 61€ wäre geil gewesen, Code geht aber nur auf 154€
> Edith: würde bei mir so angezeigt...



Preisfehler gibt's häufiger.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die wissen oft selber nicht, was sie verkaufen. Oder was geliefert wird. Manchmal ist es ein Fehler in der Beschreibung, manchmal who knows.
> Sind auch widersprüchlich, was eigentlich gilt, Titel, Textbeschreibung, Fotos (wobei letztere so klein sind, dass man eh kaum was erkennen kann...).


Machen die absichtlich um dir dein Geschäft zu vermiesen 🤣


----------



## Flo7 (1. Mai 2021)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> ENVE Vorbau für 61€ wäre geil gewesen, Code geht aber nur auf 154€
> Edith: würde bei mir so angezeigt...



Bestellen und nachträglich reklamieren... Bis jetzt hab ich die Differenz in Punkten erstattet bekommen


----------



## Poldi78 (1. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (1. Mai 2021)

Wie fallen die Mavic Sachen größenmäßig aus?

Insbesondere die Hydro Jacket?

Bin 1,82 m groß und wiege ca. 80kg.
Schultern und Hüften breiter als Bauch 

Danke


----------



## Schibbl (2. Mai 2021)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wie fallen die Mavic Sachen größenmäßig aus?
> 
> Insbesondere die Hydro Jacket?
> 
> ...


bin 1,81m 68kg und ich habe das Gefühl dass Mavic bei Kleidung für die Größe "M" bei mir Maß genommen hat. Passt alles wie angegossen. Nur durch meine Klodeckelpfoten brauche ich Handschuhe in Größe L. Schuhe immer ne Nummer größer als du normal hast (wenn du auf betonten Sitz stehst, wenn's bequem sein soll 1,5 Nummern größer).


----------



## Poldi78 (2. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## jonalisa (2. Mai 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> bin 1,81m 68kg und ich habe das Gefühl dass Mavic bei Kleidung für die Größe "M" bei mir Maß genommen hat. Passt alles wie angegossen. Nur durch meine Klodeckelpfoten brauche ich Handschuhe in Größe L. Schuhe immer ne Nummer größer als du normal hast (wenn du auf betonten Sitz stehst, wenn's bequem sein soll 1,5 Nummern größer).



Danke für deine Antwort.
Tendiere trotzdem eher zu L, da ich fast 15kg schwerer bin, ziemlich breit gebaut bin und mein Oberkörper in Relation eher lang ist.
Laut Größentabelle bin ich auch genau bel L.

Sollte ich komplett daneben liegen, wird sich sicher ein Freund finden, der sich darüber freut.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anderes Erfahrungen dazu, der meiner Gewichtsklasse näher kommt.

Auf jeden Fall noch einmal danke.


----------



## Spessartrider (2. Mai 2021)

Im Warenkorb wird der angezeigte Rabattcode für die Mavic-Bekleidung nicht angenommen?
Benötige ich einen Mindesbestellwert?
Laufen die Codes schnell ab ?


----------



## scnc (2. Mai 2021)

Bei mir klappts auch nicht, auch nicht mit dem Code für Shimano/Pearl Izumi Artikel.


----------



## prolink (2. Mai 2021)

habs grad getestet bei Shimano Schuhen. da geht der Code


----------



## Schibbl (2. Mai 2021)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Tendiere trotzdem eher zu L, da ich fast 15kg schwerer bin, ziemlich breit gebaut bin und mein Oberkörper in Relation eher lang ist.
> Laut Größentabelle bin ich auch genau bel L.
> 
> ...


Ich hab eine Mavic Sprint H2O in L für kaltes Regenwetter wenn ich noch ein dickes Fleece darunter ziehe. Ich befürchte das könnte mit 15kg schwerer sehr knapp werden. Ich schnappe mir mal ein paar große Nutella-Gläser und werde berichten ob das dann noch passt.


----------



## jonalisa (2. Mai 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Mavic Sprint H2O in L für kaltes Regenwetter wenn ich noch ein dickes Fleece darunter ziehe. Ich befürchte das könnte mit 15kg schwerer sehr knapp werden. Ich schnappe mir mal ein paar große Nutella-Gläser und werde berichten ob das dann noch passt.



Ohne jetzt ins Detail zu gehen.

Für mich sprechen ein Körperfettanteil im einstelligen Bereich, der Umstand, dass ich Radjacken enganliegend bevorzuge und ich kann es mir in meiner Gegend leisten nur bei angenehmen Temperaturen und Wetter zu fahren.
Jacken dienen eher als backup nicht um aktiv zu kurbeln.

Es bleibt also spannend. Ich habe jetzt mal 2 Modelle in Größe L bestellt.

P.S. Der Code hat bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (2. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Schibbl (2. Mai 2021)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt ins Detail zu gehen.
> 
> Für mich sprechen ein Körperfettanteil im einstelligen Bereich, der Umstand, dass ich Radjacken enganliegend bevorzuge und ich kann es mir in meiner Gegend leisten nur bei angenehmen Temperaturen und Wetter zu fahren.
> Jacken dienen eher als backup nicht um aktiv zu kurbeln.
> ...


Ich wollte dir nicht mit der Bemerkung zum Nutellaglas zu nahe treten. Mir ist vollkommen bewusst dass Muskelmasse schwerer ist als Fett. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass dies etwas körperbetont werden wird.


Poldi78 schrieb:


> Newsletter


Vielen Dank für deine Ausdauer und dass du diesen Thread am Leben erhältst. Durch dich habe ich sehr gute Schnäppchen gemacht (Mavic Klamotten bis zum abwinken) und in den letzten Wochen hunderte Euro nach Luxemburg geschickt.


----------



## Poldi78 (2. Mai 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Ausdauer und dass du diesen Thread am Leben erhältst. Durch dich habe ich sehr gute Schnäppchen gemacht (Mavic Klamotten bis zum abwinken) und in den letzten Wochen hunderte Euro nach Luxemburg gegeschickt.


Nicht, dass ich dann mal Ärger mit Deiner besseren Hälfte bekomme, wenn Dein Geld jetzt dahin fließt...


----------



## Tobcinio7 (2. Mai 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich dann mal Ärger mit Deiner besseren Hälfte bekomme, wenn Dein Geld jetzt dahin fließt...


Wahrscheinlich bekommst du Provision dafür oder?😄😏


----------



## Poldi78 (2. Mai 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bekommst du Provision dafür oder?😄😏


Schön wäre es....
Habe bis jetzt sogar erst einmal selber etwas bestellt...und jetzt hab ich nen MT5-Set hier rumliegen...🤷‍♂️


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Schön wäre es....
> Habe bis jetzt sogar erst einmal selber etwas bestellt...und jetzt hab ich nen MT5-Set hier rumliegen...🤷‍♂️


Wenn du es nicht brauchst.... PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (2. Mai 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir nicht mit der Bemerkung zum Nutellaglas zu nahe treten. Mir ist vollkommen bewusst dass Muskelmasse schwerer ist als Fett. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass dies etwas körperbetont werden wird.



Überhaupt kein Thema. Ich bin diesbzgl. sehr dickhäutig, zudem esse ich liebend gerne... auch Nutella 

Ich danke dir noch einmal für deine Hilfe.

Wie lange hast du auf all deine Mavic Klamotten im Schnitt gewartet?


----------



## Schibbl (3. Mai 2021)

jonalisa schrieb:


> ...
> Wie lange hast du auf all deine Mavic Klamotten im Schnitt gewartet?


Die Handschuhe waren sofort lieferbar, also war alles nach 4 Tagen da. Auf die Trikots, Hosen und Jacken warte ich noch.


----------



## jonalisa (3. Mai 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Die Handschuhe waren sofort lieferbar, also war alles nach 4 Tagen da. Auf die Trikots, Hosen und Jacken warte ich noch.



Danke dir.
Ich werde mich auf eine längere Wartezeit für meine beiden Jacken einstellen, in der Hoffnung, dass die Teile überhaupt ankommen. Dringend benötigen tu ich sie ja nicht, und bis zum Herbst ist ja noch Zeit.


----------



## Splash (3. Mai 2021)

Newsletter: SPECIAL OFFER:-30 percent on all the website


----------



## Frell (3. Mai 2021)

Das wäre krass, wenn man das noch mit den Angeboten kombinieren kann 🙈


----------



## Tobcinio7 (3. Mai 2021)

Gibts schon einen neuen?☺️


----------



## Poldi78 (3. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Sahnie (3. Mai 2021)

Frell schrieb:


> Das wäre krass, wenn man das noch mit den Angeboten kombinieren kann 🙈


Falls es Angebote gibt, würden die um die 30% hoch gesetzt. Irgendwann ist auch bei RCZ Schluss.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (4. Mai 2021)

Gibts schon einen neuen?😎


----------



## eBike-Power (4. Mai 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Gibts schon einen neuen?😎


steht nicht drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (4. Mai 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Gibts schon einen neuen?😎


Bei mir is noch nix...


----------



## Tobcinio7 (4. Mai 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Bei mir is noch nix...


Oki 😄


----------



## Splash (4. Mai 2021)

Bei mir kommen aktuell 2x2 Newsletter am Tag an, also inhaltlich 2, je einmal französisch (typischerweise kommt der zuerst) und einmal in englisch. Den von heute morgen fand ich nicht so interessant ...


----------



## Remux (4. Mai 2021)

Ich habe es auch nach Nachfrage per Mail nicht geschafft auf den Verteiler zu kommen  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tobcinio7 (4. Mai 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch nach Nachfrage per Mail nicht geschafft auf den Verteiler zu kommen  🤷‍♂️


Dito


----------



## BigJohn (4. Mai 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen aktuell 2x2 Newsletter am Tag an, also inhaltlich 2, je einmal französisch (typischerweise kommt der zuerst) und einmal in englisch. Den von heute morgen fand ich nicht so interessant ...


Na immerhin, ich bekomme ihn 2x auf französisch


----------



## fexbru (4. Mai 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch nach Nachfrage per Mail nicht geschafft auf den Verteiler zu kommen  🤷‍♂️





Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Dito


Hartnäckig sein. Hat bei mir auch drei Anläufe gebraucht


----------



## Poldi78 (4. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## FunkyRay (4. Mai 2021)

Aufpassen, die englischen Teile kosten mehr als die französischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (4. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## carnibike (4. Mai 2021)

Danke Poldi für das fleißige Teilen des Newsletters.
Hab's immer noch nicht in den Verteiler geschafft...🤷

Ne andere Sache: wenn ich ein Produkt in den Warenkorb lege und den Code eingebe, dann wird der Rabatt abgezogen. Füge ich jetzt irgendein anderes Produkt hinzu, ohne Code, wird der Code des ersten Produkts ungültig.
Das heißt im Endeffekt wenn ich 1 Produkt mit Rabattcode bestelle, kann ich nichts anderes mitbestellen? Versandkosten fallen also mehrfach an?
Oder gibt's da nen Trick das zu umgehen?


----------



## Flo7 (4. Mai 2021)

carnibike schrieb:


> Danke Poldi für das fleißige Teilen des Newsletters.
> Hab's immer noch nicht in den Verteiler geschafft...🤷
> 
> Ne andere Sache: wenn ich ein Produkt in den Warenkorb lege und den Code eingebe, dann wird der Rabatt abgezogen. Füge ich jetzt irgendein anderes Produkt hinzu, ohne Code, wird der Code des ersten Produkts ungültig.
> ...



Nein, gibt leider keinen Trick...


----------



## Poldi78 (4. Mai 2021)

carnibike schrieb:


> Danke Poldi für das fleißige Teilen des Newsletters.
> Hab's immer noch nicht in den Verteiler geschafft...🤷
> 
> Ne andere Sache: wenn ich ein Produkt in den Warenkorb lege und den Code eingebe, dann wird der Rabatt abgezogen. Füge ich jetzt irgendein anderes Produkt hinzu, ohne Code, wird der Code des ersten Produkts ungültig.
> ...


Dat is leider so. Du kannst immer nur mehrere Produkte zusammen bestellen, die Alle mit dem gleichen Code rabattiert werden. Ist echt blöd, da die Versandkosten ja auch nicht zu verachten sind.


----------



## isartrails (4. Mai 2021)

carnibike schrieb:


> Das heißt im Endeffekt wenn ich 1 Produkt mit Rabattcode bestelle, kann ich nichts anderes mitbestellen?


In einer Bestellung dürfen nur Artikel mit demselben Rabattcode gelistet sein. 
Ansonsten wird der Code ungültig.
(Den Sinn dahinter hab ich noch nicht verstanden, außer dass der Versanddienstleister davon profitiert.)


----------



## piilu (4. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> (Den Sinn dahinter hab ich noch nicht verstanden, außer dass der Versanddienstleister davon profitiert.)


Wären zusätzliche Lagerkosten da die Artikel zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten geliefert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobcinio7 (5. Mai 2021)

Gibts schon einen neuen?😎


----------



## Poldi78 (5. Mai 2021)

Nope


----------



## isartrails (5. Mai 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Wären zusätzliche Lagerkosten da die Artikel zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten geliefert werden


Mag sein, aber auch nicht alle Artikel einer Rabattcode-Gruppe werden immer gleichzeitig geliefert. Kam bei mir schon vor, dass Bestellungen in mehreren Häppchen ankamen. 
Bist schonmal auf GoogleMaps mit der Drohne über Luxroutage geflogen? Lagerkosten halt ich da für ein vernachlässigbares Argument. Aber ok, man weiß es nicht... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Schibbl (5. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> ...
> Bist schonmal auf GoogleMaps mit der Drohne über Luxroutage geflogen? Lagerkosten halt ich da für ein vernachlässigbares Argument. Aber ok, man weiß es nicht... 🤷‍♂️


Ja, so denkt man wenn man keinen Einblick in Lagerlogistik hat. Lagerfläche kostet Geld, viel Geld und diese wird zeitlich betrachtet. Ungenutzte Lagerfläche ist ein Luxus den sich RCZ nicht leisten kann, denn diese Fläche wird beim Lagerlogistikdienstleister Luxoutage gemietet. Daher werden noch nicht verfügbare Waren bei RCZ auch so günstig im Vorverkauf angeboten. Diese durchlaufen nämlich nur Wareneingang, Kommissionierung, Pufferlager und Warenausgang und werden nach Verfügbarkeit versendet. Der günstigste Prozess den RCZ als Mieter/Dienstleistungsnehmer zahlen kann. Ware die im Lager liegt kostet RCZ richtig Geld. Je länger desto schlimmer.


----------



## Splash (5. Mai 2021)

Auch wenn's nervt, wenn am laufenden Band nach Melindas Neuem gefragt wird, hier der Newsletter:
999€ roues dt XRC 1501 carbon /-70 pourcent mavic /-60 pourcent en plus swiss eye, sixpack . ......des prix fous


----------



## Tobcinio7 (5. Mai 2021)

Ich muss wieder nerven, gibts was neues?😂


----------



## RFID (5. Mai 2021)

Wäre es nicht mal sinnvoll einen "RCZ Angebote Laberthread" aufzumachen?


----------



## Poldi78 (5. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## fexbru (5. Mai 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Ich muss wieder nerven, gibts was neues?😂


Bist du bei rcz auch so beharrlich, dass die dir nen Newsletter schicken? Falls ja müsstest du den bestimmt 10mal bekommen


----------



## Tobcinio7 (5. Mai 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Bist du bei rcz auch so beharrlich, dass die dir nen Newsletter schicken? Falls ja müsstest du den bestimmt 10mal bekommen


Leider bis jetzt nicht erfolgreich 🥺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaminski (5. Mai 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Leider bis jetzt nicht erfolgreich 🥺


Vermutlich haben sie dich bei rcz schon auf der ignore-liste...


----------



## Hille2001 (5. Mai 2021)

Kommt der französische NL früher/später als der englische?


----------



## Poldi78 (5. Mai 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Kommt der französische NL früher/später als der englische?


In der Regel kommt der Französische eher....
Den bekomme ich aber leider nicht.
Habe heute mal verglichen, der ist zum großen Teil wirklich minimal günstiger....


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Mai 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> In der Regel kommt der Französische eher....
> Den bekomme ich aber leider nicht.
> Habe heute mal verglichen, der ist zum großen Teil wirklich minimal günstiger....


Sobald du das Land auf Deutschland umstellt was du für den Versand eh machen musst ändern sich die Preise immer....


----------



## Poldi78 (5. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sobald du das Land auf Deutschland umstellt was du für den Versand eh machen musst ändern sich die Preise immer....


Da hab ich noch gar nicht drauf geachtet...🤣🤣


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Mai 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Da hab ich noch gar nicht drauf geachtet...🤣🤣


Stichwort Märchensteuer... Ähhhh Mehrwertsteuer


----------



## Poldi78 (5. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Stichwort Märchensteuer... Ähhhh Mehrwertsteuer


Dann wird es ja bald bestimmt nochmal teurer...🙈🙈


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Mai 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Dann wird es ja bald bestimmt nochmal teurer...🙈🙈


Na 20% lässt sich ja auch leichter rechnen 🤦


----------



## Poldi78 (6. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (6. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (7. Mai 2021)

39€ roues crankbrothers/ 279€ roues esaton :EA70,EA90 / -50 pourcent shimano: lunettes,sac,lufbrifiants, roues /9€ knog /-60 pourcent roues dt :1501,1700,XRC1200,FR440..des prix fous.


----------



## Poldi78 (7. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (8. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (8. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## BontragerTom (8. Mai 2021)

Da mich der RCZ Newsletter leider nicht mehr erreicht danke ich fürs Regelmässige updaten dieses Fadens..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (9. Mai 2021)

Newsletter : -50 pourcent shimano :chaines, dérailleurs,shifters,cassette..../1399€ roues enve carbone M50,M60,M90....des prix fous


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Mai 2021)

Schade. Die XTR Kassette gab es letztes Jahr um die Zeit für 165,-


----------



## Splash (9. Mai 2021)

Nachmittags kam noch mal ein Newsletter mit einigen neuen Teilen:

89€ rotor 3DF / 22€ ritchey selle wcs ./32€ topeak computer / 99€ rockshox deluxe,super deluxe ./ 329€ fox dhx2 factory / 529€ lyrik ulitmate debonair. / -60 pourcent :e13, deda, cinelli,matrix... des prix fous



niconj schrieb:


> Die XTR Kassette gab es letztes Jahr


Ich glaube, irgendwelche Regeln gibt es bei RCZ ehh nicht. Ich hoffe noch mal auf RED (oder Force) ETAP AXS Komponenten ...


----------



## Tobcinio7 (10. Mai 2021)

Gibts einen neuen?🙆🏽‍♂️


----------



## Poldi78 (10. Mai 2021)

Bei mir ist den ganzen Tag noch nix eingetrudelt....


----------



## Tobcinio7 (10. Mai 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist den ganzen Tag noch nix eingetrudelt....


Oh oki , schade ☺️


----------



## der-gute (10. Mai 2021)

Ich will auch mal Danke sagen!

irgendwie bekomme ich meine Emailadresse nicht mehr im den Newsletter.

daher vielen Dank an alle, die den Newsletter so bravurös teilen 👌🏿


----------



## Splash (10. Mai 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> daher vielen Dank an alle, die den Newsletter so bravurös teilen


Immer wieder gerne - gerade wenn mal ein freundliches Wort kommt oder auch 'nur' n Like gedrückt wird, macht man das ja gerne und weiss dann auch, dass es ankommt 😊 ...


----------



## Skydive93 (10. Mai 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Immer wieder gerne - gerade wenn mal ein freundliches Wort kommt oder auch 'nur' n Like gedrückt wird, macht man das ja gerne und weiss dann auch, dass es ankommt 😊 ...


herzlichen dank  bin jeden tag gespannt


----------



## prolink (11. Mai 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makko1083 (11. Mai 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Nachmittags kam noch mal ein Newsletter mit einigen neuen Teilen:
> 
> 89€ rotor 3DF / 22€ ritchey selle wcs ./32€ topeak computer / 99€ rockshox deluxe,super deluxe ./ 329€ fox dhx2 factory / 529€ lyrik ulitmate debonair. / -60 pourcent :e13, deda, cinelli,matrix... des prix fous
> 
> ...


Die Codes funktionieren heute nicht mehr. Sind die genrell nur am gleich Tag gültig? 
Der RS Super Deluxe Coil 230x62,5 hätte mir super in den Kram gepasst. 😒


----------



## Splash (11. Mai 2021)

makko1083 schrieb:


> Sind die genrell nur am gleich Tag gültig?


Wie lange die gültig sind (üblicherweise 2 Tage), steht jeweils drunter - in dem Fall bis gestern .


----------



## EVHD (11. Mai 2021)

Hat jemand in der letzten Zeit beim Support angefragt wie es mit den Fox DHX2 Dämpfern aus den Propain Rädern aussieht? Bestellt Ende März, der 230x60 ist weiterhin online verfügbar mit 20 Tagen Lieferzeit.


----------



## prolink (11. Mai 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Stetox (11. Mai 2021)

EVHD schrieb:


> Hat jemand in der letzten Zeit beim Support angefragt wie es mit den Fox DHX2 Dämpfern aus den Propain Rädern aussieht? Bestellt Ende März, der 230x60 ist weiterhin online verfügbar mit 20 Tagen Lieferzeit.


20 Tage Lieferzeit ist meiner Erfahrung nach ein Platzhalter für einige Wochen


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Mai 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> 20 Tage Lieferzeit ist meiner Erfahrung nach ein Platzhalter für einige Wochen


oder Monate.


----------



## piilu (11. Mai 2021)

Wurden jetzt etwa die DVO Paletten aufgelöst?


----------



## Splash (12. Mai 2021)

Newsletter: -50 pourcent en plus sur :.cebe , suplest,lazer, limar / -70 pourcent mavic : shirt , jacket, jersey, ...des prix fous


----------



## Hille2001 (12. Mai 2021)

also kommt der frz NL ne Stunde früher








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				



kam erst um 14:02


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (12. Mai 2021)

Mavic Klamotten sind unterwegs, schneller als angekündigt.


----------



## fone (12. Mai 2021)

Bitte im "Welcher Händler liefert schnell?"-Thread posten.


----------



## Flo7 (12. Mai 2021)

Der Moment wenn RCZ schneller liefert als BC, Bd und Co... 

Nicht, dass sich das rumspricht 🤫


----------



## hefra (12. Mai 2021)

Funktioniert bei euch der Code RCZBR4 für den Zipp Rennrad Lenker?


----------



## jonalisa (12. Mai 2021)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Mavic Klamotten sind unterwegs, schneller als angekündigt.



Auch meine Mavic-Kleidung ist heute viel schneller als gedacht auf den Weg gegangen.
Werde hier kurz berichten, auch bzgl. Kleidergrößen.


----------



## Splash (12. Mai 2021)

Der zweite Newsletter des Tages: 129€ amortisseurs rockshox monarch RL ,/159€ amortisseurs fox float DPS/54€ freins à dsic shimano XT 785, M8000...des prix fous



Flo7 schrieb:


> Der Moment wenn RCZ schneller liefert als BC, Bd und Co...


Meine älteste offene Bestellung ist in der Tat nicht bei RCZ, sondern bei einem der klassischen deutschen Shops ... liegt aber daran, dass 100% ein Ersatzglas seit August 2020 nicht liefern kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (13. Mai 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## der-gute (13. Mai 2021)

Hab mal die ch-hg700 geordert.
Mal guggn…


----------



## Stetox (13. Mai 2021)

Hier auf Englisch 








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Splash (13. Mai 2021)

Newsletter am Nachmittag ...
-40 pourcent en plus : suplest, syncros, yeti,100% , fox, pearl izumi,royal,exustar, answer ...des prix fous


----------



## noobsaibot (14. Mai 2021)

Büddeschön 🙂


----------



## Splash (14. Mai 2021)

Und der Nachmittags-Newsletter ... 1399€ roues DT 29 XRC /149€ paire de roues vittoria reaxcion / 99€ roues class 320xd, dipper,dt M502/-50 pourcent seven /-60 pourcent dt swiss : accessoires...des prix fous


----------



## Hille2001 (15. Mai 2021)

Moin, der frühe NL vom 15.05









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## fred-funkel (15. Mai 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Moin, der frühe NL vom 15.05
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke. Hab eine Frage die nur indirekt mit dem Angebot zu tun hat: meine Guide RS VR Bremse zickt gerade. 
Bevor ich mich da um Ersatzteile bemühe: meine Frage, ob eine angebotenen Magura oder Shimano bremsen nicht sogar  passen würden ohne dass ich den Rest (bremsscheibe, Adapter Bremskolben) umbauen müsste? Weiß das jemand hier spontan? Danke!


----------



## Ohhsaft (15. Mai 2021)

Shimano sollte passen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2021)

Ohhsaft schrieb:


> Shimano sollte passen.


Das ist Blödsinn, DOT und Öl sollte man nicht mischen. Andernfalls sind die Dichtungen ruckzuck hinüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-funkel (15. Mai 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn, DOT und Öl sollte man nicht mischen. Andernfalls sind die Dichtungen ruckzuck hinüber.


Das ist klar. Würde ja die gesamte VR Bremse tauschen inkl Kolben. Das war die Idee. Nur eben bremsscheibe und Adapter übernehmen. (Wenn die Shimano komplett um 66€ kostet, da zahle ich schon für den Guide rs Hebel mehr)


----------



## Stetox (15. Mai 2021)

Zum Glück gibt's den XM1501 nicht mit 35mm  sonst würde ich schwach werden 😁

40 erscheint mir zu viel


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2021)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Würde ja die gesamte VR Bremse tauschen inkl Kolben. Das war die Idee. Nur eben bremsscheibe und Adapter übernehmen. (Wenn die Shimano komplett um 66€ kostet, da zahle ich schon für den Guide rs Hebel mehr)


Ah OK, also komplette Bremse außer Scheiben und Adapter tauschen- das klappt natürlich.


----------



## Splash (15. Mai 2021)

Niuslättah 499€ trust fourche carbon./ 459€ der arr xtr Di2/ -50 pourcent shimano :chaine,shifter, cassette, etrier/ 89€ rotor 3DF/22€ ritchey wcs ./32€ topeak computer /-60 pourcent :e13, deda, cinelli,matrix... des prix fous 🇨🇵


----------



## Hille2001 (16. Mai 2021)

Wort zum Sonntag









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (16. Mai 2021)

Spätschicht

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (17. Mai 2021)

🎼 Guten Morgen, guten Morgen ... guten Morgen Sonnenschein ... 🎹

79€ roues mavic : cosmic; comette,ksyrium,xa,deemax../49€ roues visionteam 35,30.. / -60 pourcent shimano, sram,zipp,trp: pédalier, shifter,caliper........des prix fous


----------



## Poldi78 (17. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (18. Mai 2021)

Happy Tu-es-day  😁 

59€ mavic crossamx/ 79€ potence leonardi/ 529€ roues sram rise/ 479€ roues dt xrc950/ -60 pourcent shimano, mavic,vittoria, zipp / soldes mavic: pneus , lezyne ......des prix fous


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (18. Mai 2021)

Man! Jetzt habe ich schon gedacht die hätten ein YT Tues im Angebot  - Gier frisst Hirn


----------



## Montigomo (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 29 Hinterrad mit der Einbaubreite QR 135. Könnte jemand mir bitte sagen, welche Hinterräder die man im Angebot von RCZ finden, sich auch 135mm mit Adaptern umbauen lassen?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Pilatus (18. Mai 2021)

Alle ohne Boost, also mit 142er Einabubreite, wenn es denn Umbaukits gibt.
Die DT gehen auf jeden Fall schonmal


----------



## Splash (19. Mai 2021)

Der Mi-Mo-Neewsletter 

69€ suntour amortisseur epixon / 129€ roues vittoria reacxion/ 3€ accessoires dt swiss / -80 pourcent dvo ...des prix fous


----------



## Trailhoibe (19. Mai 2021)

Hat jemand was zur Lyrik Ultimate 27,5 180mm gehört? Im Onlineshop ist sie nicht mehr.
LG


----------



## Stetox (19. Mai 2021)

Super Ersatzteile für 8 Euro pro Stück. Ist sogar boost, obwohl das in der Anzeige nicht stand 😎
Edit: 16,99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (19. Mai 2021)

Meine beiden Mavic Hydro Jacken sind heute eingetroffen, alles bestens auch die Lieferzeit.

Bin 1,82m groß, ca. 80 kg schwer, athletische, sportliche Figur und Kleidergröße L passt wie angegossen.


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Super Ersatzteile für 8 Euro pro Stück. Ist sogar boost, obwohl das in der Anzeige nicht stand 😎
> Anhang anzeigen 1275319


Ist boost nur die tauchrohreinheit, oder is die standrohreinheit auch breiter?


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2021)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Meine beiden Mavic Hydro Jacken sind heute eingetroffen, alles bestens auch die Lieferzeit.
> 
> Bin 1,82m groß, ca. 80 kg schwer, athletische, sportliche Figur und Kleidergröße L passt wie angegossen.


Hab mich mit 1.96 und schlanker Statur für XXL entschieden...hoff des bassd


----------



## Stetox (19. Mai 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ist boost nur die tauchrohreinheit, oder is die standrohreinheit auch breiter?


Die Tauchrohreinheit für die Sapphire ist boost, obwohl da nix von boost stand. Also gut möglich, dass die Standrohreinheit auch boost ist. Gab's die auch im Angebot? Hab ich dann wohl leider übersehen 😒

Standrohreinheit hab ich nicht bestellt. 
Das ganz links ist eine komplette Gabel, die hab ich einen Tag vor den RCZ Angeboten gekauft..


----------



## der-gute (20. Mai 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Die Tauchrohreinheit für die Sapphire ist boost, obwohl da nix von boost stand. Also gut möglich, dass die Standrohreinheit auch boost ist. Gab's die auch im Angebot? Hab ich dann wohl leider übersehen 😒
> 
> Standrohreinheit hab ich nicht bestellt.
> Das ganz links ist eine komplette Gabel, die hab ich einen Tag vor den RCZ Angeboten gekauft..


Und darum geht es mir.
Ich habe eine Diamond non Boost und frage mich, ob die boost Tauchrohreinheit da passt…


----------



## goldencore (20. Mai 2021)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Meine beiden Mavic Hydro Jacken sind heute eingetroffen, alles bestens auch die Lieferzeit.
> 
> Bin 1,82m groß, ca. 80 kg schwer, athletische, sportliche Figur und Kleidergröße L passt wie angegossen.


Ich bin 183cm bei 78kg. Schlank, "normal" sportliche Figur und mir sitzt die L ganz schön tight. Die Armlänge passt aber gut und das Material stretcht auch etwas.


----------



## jonalisa (20. Mai 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich bin 183cm bei 78kg. Schlank, "normal" sportliche Figur und mir sitzt die L ganz schön tight. Die Armlänge passt aber gut und das Material stretcht auch etwas.


Wie bereits oben geschrieben, die Jacke sitzt wie angegossen. Hauteng, so wie es sich für eine Radjacke gehört. Nix flattert, nix stört.
Früher waren Radjacken mal für Sportler konzipiert, heutzutage muss man, auch dank "E", allen Bauchumfängen gerecht werden...


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Mai 2021)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wie bereits oben geschrieben, die Jacke sitzt wie angegossen. Hauteng, so wie es sich für eine Radjacke gehört. Nix flattert, nix stört.
> Früher waren Radjacken mal für Sportler konzipiert, heutzutage muss man, auch dank "E", allen Bauchumfängen gerecht werden...


Na ja e-irgendwass Fahrer müssen sich halt im Motorradbereich bedienen, Dann passen auch die Bauchumfänge wieder... 😜


----------



## Danimal (20. Mai 2021)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wie bereits oben geschrieben, die Jacke sitzt wie angegossen. Hauteng, so wie es sich für eine Radjacke gehört. Nix flattert, nix stört.
> Früher waren Radjacken mal für Sportler konzipiert, heutzutage muss man, auch dank "E", allen Bauchumfängen gerecht werden...


1,89m, 75kg Mavic Inferno in L passt perfekt. Kürzer dürfte sie an der Vorderseite aber nicht sein!


----------



## Poldi78 (20. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_scoop (20. Mai 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> 1,89m, 75kg Mavic Inferno in L passt perfekt. Kürzer dürfte sie an der Vorderseite aber nicht sein!


ich bin ähnlich gross, wiege 100kg und habe mich für XXL entschieden. Die Länge im Stehen ist wirklich knapp aber die H2O Jacke passt. Lieferung war bereits am Montag, ich bin selbst überrascht.

Für die Espoir Jacke, bestellt letzte Woche, kam gerade die Versandbestätigung... was ist denn da bei RCZ los


----------



## Nd-60 (20. Mai 2021)

]





big_scoop schrieb:


> ich bin ähnlich gross, wiege 100kg und habe mich für XXL entschieden. Die Länge im Stehen ist wirklich knapp aber die H2O Jacke passt. Lieferung war bereits am Montag, ich bin selbst überrascht.
> 
> Für die Espoir Jacke, bestellt letzte Woche, kam gerade die Versandbestätigung... was ist denn da bei RCZ los


In stock? 
Das geht immer schnell


----------



## big_scoop (20. Mai 2021)

nein, auch 20 Tage markiert aus dem Mavic Newsletter.

Edit... jetzt ist sie lagernd gekennzeichnet, deswegen ging es wohl so schnell.
Mavic Jacke

doppel edit... im Moment sind viele Mavic Klamotten lagernd


----------



## ma1208 (20. Mai 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und darum geht es mir.
> Ich habe eine Diamond non Boost und frage mich, ob die boost Tauchrohreinheit da passt…


Nein, die sind ja unterschiedlich breit.


----------



## Schn33fraese (20. Mai 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Nein, die sind ja unterschiedlich breit.


Interessante Frage. Werden die Gabeln insgesamt breiter gebaut oder verwendet man der Effizienz halber die selben Standrohreinheiten für boost und nonboost und hohlt die 5mm  10mm Unterschied an der Achsaufnahme raus?


----------



## ma1208 (20. Mai 2021)

Nein, die sind in der Tat schon an der Gabelkrone breiter. Ich kenne zumindest keine Gabel, bei der das nicht so wäre. Und die Diamond habe ich auch in Boost und non-boost. Da ist es definitiv so. 
Es wäre ja auch nicht nur die Achsaufnahme. Die Bremssattelaufnahme muss auch nach außen wandern. Insofern muss man eh ein komplett anderes Casting gießen.


----------



## Schn33fraese (20. Mai 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Die Bremssattelaufnahme muss auch nach außen wandern.


Die hatte ich glatt vergessen.


----------



## Hille2001 (20. Mai 2021)

RS SID Select Boost 100mm für 376€ ...









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Splash (21. Mai 2021)

179€ roues DT XM1501 spline boost /12€ cassette sram/ 59€ freins magura mt4,mt6/ 159€ fox float dps / 199€ tiges de selle reverb / 6€.-80 pourcent ixs ...des prix fous


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (21. Mai 2021)

abend Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (22. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Remux (22. Mai 2021)

Bei mir sagt er Code ungültig ? 🤨


----------



## Poldi78 (22. Mai 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Bei mir sagt er Code ungültig ? 🤨


Was wolltest Du denn kaufen? Hab es jetzt nur mal mit der MT5 ausprobiert, da klappt es...


----------



## Remux (22. Mai 2021)

Wollte es bei der Lyrik ultimate und dem SD ultimate testen


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Mai 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Wollte es bei der Lyrik ultimate und dem SD ultimate testen


Richtige Artikel Nummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. Mai 2021)

Bei der Lyrik Ultimate 29 funktioniert der Code bei mir auch nicht. Bei anderen Artikeln aus dem ersten Abschnitt scheints zu funktionieren.


----------



## Poldi78 (22. Mai 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Wollte es bei der Lyrik ultimate und dem SD ultimate testen





Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Bei der Lyrik Ultimate 29 funktioniert der Code bei mir auch nicht. Bei anderen Artikeln aus dem ersten Abschnitt scheints zu funktionieren.


Die Lyrik Ultimate aus dem Newsletter ist bei den Angeboten auch gar nicht mehr dabei. Die auf der Wrbseite haben alle andere Artikelnummern....🤷‍♂️


----------



## Remux (22. Mai 2021)

Jo hatte ich gerade gemerkt. Naja egal, beim Dämpfer lohnt es sich nicht wirklich 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Poldi78 (22. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## der-gute (22. Mai 2021)

Was soll das XTR Di2 Schaltwerk für ne UVP haben? 🤪🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Flo7 (23. Mai 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## ernmar (23. Mai 2021)

Falls sich jemand für die Fox 36 Gabeln interessiert bitte den Zusatz beachten:

*Axle version*: BOOST 15x110mm or Standard 15x100mm (depending the supply)

Performance or Performance Elite (depending the supply) 

Das ist quasi wieder eine Lotterie. 🤣


----------



## Flo7 (23. Mai 2021)

ernmar schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand für die Fox 36 Gabeln interessiert bitte den Zusatz beachten:
> 
> *Axle version*: BOOST 15x110mm or Standard 15x100mm (depending the supply)
> 
> ...



Bis wann gabs die 36er 29“ mit 15x100mm oder gibt’s so eine Version aktuell auch noch?
Bei der Pike select Plus oder auch der Lyrik select plus gestern, ist auch die Frage ob wirklich die PLUS Version kommt...

Bin mal gespannt was bei der RCZ Lotterie wirklich kommt!


----------



## FunkyRay (23. Mai 2021)

Scheint aber bei der Fox 36 dann auch „nur“ Fit4 zu sein und nicht Grip2, oder?
Wenn die Rücksendung nicht so komplex wäre.

@Flo7 versuchst du es trotzdem?


----------



## Flo7 (23. Mai 2021)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Scheint aber bei der Fox 36 dann auch „nur“ Fit4 zu sein und nicht Grip2, oder?
> Wenn die Rücksendung nicht so komplex wäre.
> 
> @Flo7 versuchst du es trotzdem?



Warum glaubst du nur Fit4? Meinst weil nur Rebound und Compression dabei steht...

Ja hab zugeschlagen (Lyrik Select plus, Pike Select Plus, Lyrik RC2 Ultimate und Fox 36 Factory), sind aber jetzt schon ausverkauft, zumindest in 29".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanSTR (23. Mai 2021)

Schade, jetzt kamen endlich mal wieder 29" Gabeln und wenn man nicht schnell genug ist, sind die natürlich sofort weg. Mich reizt die noch verbleibende FOX 36 Factory aber wenn man nicht weiß ob Boost/Non-boost dann ist das ja echt wie ne Lotterie..


----------



## prolink (23. Mai 2021)

QR15 ist immer nonBoost. also 15x100


----------



## Remux (23. Mai 2021)

Da pennt man am Sonntag länger und verpasst natürlich wieder was 😂 die 29er Factory scheint zumindest nicht die 2021er zu sein.


----------



## k0p3 (23. Mai 2021)

Leider war zu den Offsets nichts bei der Lyrik gestanden. Gabelschaftlänge wäre da auch noch so ein Thema. 
Oder ist das in der Regel originalverpackte Neuware?


----------



## prolink (23. Mai 2021)

meistens ist Originallänge beim Schaft. hatte aber schon leicht gekürzte auch. welche vom Hersteller schon zum einbau vorbereitet wurden


----------



## Flo7 (23. Mai 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Leider war zu den Offsets nichts bei der Lyrik gestanden. Gabelschaftlänge wäre da auch noch so ein Thema.
> Oder ist das in der Regel originalverpackte Neuware?



Neuware, daher ungekürzt! War zumindest bis jetzt immer so bei meinen bestellten Gabeln. Offset ist eigentlich egal bei dem Preis, wenns net passt, verkauft man die Gabel wieder  

@prolink: Wir werden sehen was kommt. Hoffe natürlich auf BOOST


----------



## k0p3 (23. Mai 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Neuware, daher ungekürzt! War zumindest bis jetzt immer so bei meinen bestellten Gabeln. Offset ist eigentlich egal bei dem Preis, wenns net passt, verkauft man die Gabel wieder


Na dann...
Mal sehen ob, und wann was kommt.  😊


----------



## isartrails (23. Mai 2021)

prolink schrieb:


> QR15 ist immer nonBoost. also 15x100


Wie kommst du drauf?
Wenn sie doch selber darauf hinweisen, dass sie nicht wissen, was kommt...
Bin auch am überlegen, aber es ist, wie andere schon schrieben, reine Lotterie.
Mich würde eher 27,5" interessieren. Kann jemand, der sich besser mit Fox Gabeln auskennt, eine ungefähre Einschätzung abgeben, wie die Chancen um Boost/Non-Boost stehen? Bin in der aktuellen Modellpalette nicht so wirklich drin.
Dachte eigentlich, dass bei 36er-Standrohren, der Non-Boost-Standard so gut wie nicht mehr präsent wäre.


----------



## big_scoop (23. Mai 2021)

Tendenziell ist das Angebot an Fox Gabeln ab 2017 eher Richtung Boost gegangen, non Boost ist rar.
Kann aber natürlich sein, dass non Boost schlecht nach gefragt war und deshalb nun die Lager geleert werden .
Das hilft dir sicher nicht wirklich   …

Wenn man unbedingt die Gabel will, nimmt man eben eine 100mm breite Nabe. In meinem Tallboy habe ich vorn auch eine non Boost Gabel. Ich empfinde es irgendwie sinnfrei, eine gute F34 Factory Fit 4 nur wegen des Nabenstandards 1:1 zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (23. Mai 2021)

weil das bis jetzt immer so war. was mich erinnern kann wurde das schon mal diskutiert.
es kann natürlich sein das es in diesen Fall anders ist wo sie es selbst nicht wissen
bei Boost steht eben immer "Boost" in der Artikel überschrift, sonst QR15


----------



## Poldi78 (23. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (23. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf?
> Wenn sie doch selber darauf hinweisen, dass sie nicht wissen, was kommt...
> Bin auch am überlegen, aber es ist, wie andere schon schrieben, reine Lotterie.
> Mich würde eher 27,5" interessieren. Kann jemand, der sich besser mit Fox Gabeln auskennt, eine ungefähre Einschätzung abgeben, wie die Chancen um Boost/Non-Boost stehen? Bin in der aktuellen Modellpalette nicht so wirklich drin.
> Dachte eigentlich, dass bei 36er-Standrohren, der Non-Boost-Standard so gut wie nicht mehr präsent wäre.



Im OEM Bereich gibts die Non Boost Gabeln schon länger nicht mehr und die bisherigen Gabeln waren alle OEM Gabel ohne OVP und Zubehör.

Im Idealfall kommt eine 2021 Grip2 44mm Offset BOOST 29" im schlechtesten Fall eine alte 2018 Mit Fit4/ RC2 51mm Offset und NON Boost.

Also einfach positiv denken


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Mai 2021)

Ach shit, so ne Boost Pike mit 130mm wär mir gut reingelaufen.


----------



## k0p3 (23. Mai 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ach shit, so ne Boost Pike mit 130mm wär mir gut reingelaufen.



Wo ist da jetzt das Problem? 
Gibt es doch noch.


----------



## Poldi78 (24. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stetox (24. Mai 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Mai 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?
> Gibt es doch noch.


Natürlich in 29"


----------



## Andreas_XXX (25. Mai 2021)

Hat schon wer was von den 230X60 DHX2 gehört?


----------



## k0p3 (25. Mai 2021)

Andreas_XXX schrieb:


> Hat schon wer was von den 230X60 DHX2 gehört?



Nope
Das schreit nach Projektaufgabe und Bikemarkt.  
Inzwischen brauche ich nämlich schon einen 230x62,5. 🙈


----------



## Andreas_XXX (25. Mai 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Nope
> Das schreit nach Projektaufgabe und Bikemarkt.
> Inzwischen brauche ich nämlich schon einen 230x62,5. 🙈



den kann man doch eh auf 62.5 umbauen, ist ja nur ein andere "Spacer" drinnen oder?


----------



## k0p3 (25. Mai 2021)

Ich hoffe, denn so war der Plan 😊


----------



## Nd-60 (25. Mai 2021)

230x60 bis 230x65 müsste immer die gleiche Hardware sein.


----------



## k0p3 (25. Mai 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Natürlich in 29"


Ah... 
Machst halt ein Mullet draus


----------



## Splash (25. Mai 2021)

Newsletter: 59€ roues mavic :aksium elite ,deemax, xa,cosmic../ 399€ dt xrc 950/ 359€ roues sram rise /soldes janten dt swiss / -80 pourcent , dvo ,bern,...des prix fous 🤗


----------



## Trailhoibe (25. Mai 2021)

Habe eine Versandbestätigung für meine 180mm Lyrik  bekommen - bestellt habe ich Ende März. Die Trackingnummer funktioniert jedenfalls noch nicht, vor allem kam die Versandmail drei Stunden nachdem man mir mitgeteilt hat, das die Gabeln immer noch nicht bei RCZ sind. Hm. Es bleibt spannend an der 27.5-Front.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas_XXX (25. Mai 2021)

Bei mir ist gerade eine Mail von UPS eingetrudelt, anscheinend sind die FOX DHX2 230x60 jetzt dann unterwegs.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Mai 2021)

Trailhoibe schrieb:


> Habe eine Versandbestätigung für meine 180mm Lyrik  bekommen - bestellt habe ich Ende März. Die Trackingnummer funktioniert jedenfalls noch nicht, vor allem kam die Versandmail drei Stunden nachdem man mir mitgeteilt hat, das die Gabeln immer noch nicht bei RCZ sind. Hm. Es bleibt spannend an der 27.5-Front.


Das der Link nicht funktioniert ist normal... Kurz anschreiben und du bekommst den richtigen...


----------



## k0p3 (25. Mai 2021)

@Andreas_XXX 

Glückwunsch . Da sind wir doch mal gespannt, welche Feder verbaut ist.
Hoffe die SLS 🤞


----------



## Schn33fraese (25. Mai 2021)

Andreas_XXX schrieb:


> Bei mir ist gerade eine Mail von UPS eingetrudelt, anscheinend sind die FOX DHX2 230x60 jetzt dann unterwegs.


Wann hattest du bestellt?


----------



## Andreas_XXX (25. Mai 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Wann hattest du bestellt?


26.04
Mail kam von UPS, von RCZ habe ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Schn33fraese (25. Mai 2021)

Na dann hoffe ich, dass ich auch bald Post bekomme. Hat zufällig jemand auch einen Superdeluxe um die Zeit bestellt und schon was bekommen?


----------



## EVHD (25. Mai 2021)

Andreas_XXX schrieb:


> Bei mir ist gerade eine Mail von UPS eingetrudelt, anscheinend sind die FOX DHX2 230x60 jetzt dann unterwegs.



Kollege hat auch die Bestätigung für den 230x62,5 Dämpfer erhalten. Hab den 230x60 am 29.3 bestellt, bis jetzt noch nichts erhalten.


----------



## Schn33fraese (25. Mai 2021)

Ich habe gerade den Lieferschein von RCZ erhalten, DHX2 230x60, ebenfalls bestellt am 26.4. 
Am 20.4. hatte ich einen SDL bestellt, der ist aber noch "en course".


----------



## k0p3 (25. Mai 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade den Lieferschein von RCZ erhalten, DHX2 230x60


+1
Bestellt am 18.04


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (25. Mai 2021)

SPECIAL OFFER:-30 percent on all the website./199€ rockshox sektor / 259€ deluxe ulimate /299€ rockshox yaric rc .....crazy prices


----------



## EVHD (25. Mai 2021)

Ok, wurde soeben versendet


----------



## Trailhoibe (25. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das der Link nicht funktioniert ist normal... Kurz anschreiben und du bekommst den richtigen...


Ah, dankesehr. Ich geb' denen mal einen Tag, nicht, das am Ende doch nix kommt  Wenn vom Spediteur eh noch was kommt kann's ja auch sein, dass die Message der eMail "Halt mal die Schnauze jetz" ist.


----------



## prolink (25. Mai 2021)

das dauert etwas bis der Link geht. das ist normal


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Mai 2021)

prolink schrieb:


> das dauert etwas bis der Link geht. das ist normal


Hatte bis jetzt keinen einzigen Link von rcz der funktioniert hatte.


----------



## xforce1 (25. Mai 2021)

Zu welchem Preis geht momentan eine Pike Select 29" bei RCZ über die Theke, wenn diese mal angeboten werden? Seitdem ich den Newletter nicht mehr bekomme bin ich da ein wenig orientierungslos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhoibe (25. Mai 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Zu welchem Preis geht momentan eine Pike Select 29" bei RCZ über die Theke, wenn diese mal angeboten werden? Seitdem ich den Newletter nicht mehr bekomme bin ich da ein wenig orientierungslos.


Gibt's ned. 29er Gabeln hast knapp verpasst, siehe thread.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hatte bis jetzt keinen einzigen Link von rcz der funktioniert hatte.


Na, konsistent sind sie wohl.


----------



## Flo7 (25. Mai 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Zu welchem Preis geht momentan eine Pike Select 29" bei RCZ über die Theke, wenn diese mal angeboten werden? Seitdem ich den Newletter nicht mehr bekomme bin ich da ein wenig orientierungslos.



Preis war 449€ für die Select Plus.


----------



## Splash (26. Mai 2021)

Und der Morgen-Newsletter in der Mitte der Woche ...

69€ amortisseur EPIXON /dernière heures :- 25 pourcent sur tout le site ...des prix fous


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Mai 2021)

Trailhoibe schrieb:


> Gibt's ned. 29er Gabeln hast knapp verpasst, siehe thread.


Jetzt erinner mich doch nicht schon wieder dran. Ich Ärger mich immer noch, das sie die Gabel auf die ich seit Monaten warte ausgerechnet dann rausholen mussten als ich zum Biken war. Man kann nicht alles haben im Leben.


----------



## fexbru (26. Mai 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Jetzt erinner mich doch nicht schon wieder dran. Ich Ärger mich immer noch, das sie die Gabel auf die ich seit Monaten warte ausgerechnet dann rausholen mussten als ich zum Biken war. Man kann nicht alles haben im Leben.


einfach nicht mehr Biken, sondern nur noch im Forum abhängen


----------



## Terentius (26. Mai 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Jetzt erinner mich doch nicht schon wieder dran. Ich Ärger mich immer noch, das sie die Gabel auf die ich seit Monaten warte ausgerechnet dann rausholen mussten als ich zum Biken war. Man kann nicht alles haben im Leben.


Das Problem kenne ich. Doch selbst wenn man schnell ist und versucht zu kaufen, habe ich bisher kein Glück gehabt, da entweder die Seite überlastet war oder nach kürzester Zeit alles ausverkauft war. Ärgern bringt hier überhaupt nichts.

Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass sich ein paar Reseller auf das Angebot spezialisiert haben und ziemlich schnell alles aufkaufen.


----------



## Remux (26. Mai 2021)

die sind auch hier im Forum/Bikemarkt unterwegs


----------



## Nd-60 (26. Mai 2021)

Terentius schrieb:


> Das Problem kenne ich. Doch selbst wenn man schnell ist und versucht zu kaufen, habe ich bisher kein Glück gehabt, da entweder die Seite überlastet war oder nach kürzester Zeit alles ausverkauft war. Ärgern bringt hier überhaupt nichts.
> 
> Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass sich ein paar Reseller auf das Angebot spezialisiert haben und ziemlich schnell alles aufkaufen.



Wenn du dich gewerblich bei RCZ registrierst bekommst du noch bessere Preise und vorallem den Newsletter noch früher 

Edit:
Zumind sparen sich die professionals die Tax. 

Ob der NL früher kommt, weiss ich nicht man könnte allerdings Used-Bike-parts fragen.


----------



## Poldi78 (26. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Stetox (26. Mai 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Hoppla zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobcinio7 (26. Mai 2021)

Oftmals sind hier ja Laufräder mit 35mm felgenbreite im Newsletter, würdet ihr die sonst kaufen anstatt mit 30er ? Überwiegend von DT-Swiss


----------



## Poldi78 (27. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Andreas_XXX (27. Mai 2021)

Fox DHX2 230X60 mit oranger 500er Feder gerade angekommen


----------



## Schn33fraese (27. Mai 2021)

Oh das wäre ja der Hammer. Jetzt nässe ich mich ja fast ein vor Aufregung


----------



## k0p3 (27. Mai 2021)

Das wird dann ein echter Schnapper. Hoffe auch auf eine 500er.
Ist evtl einer zum Tausch bereit, falls ich eine schwächere bekomme?


----------



## Andreas_XXX (27. Mai 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Das wird dann ein echter Schnapper. Hoffe auch auf eine 500er.
> Ist evtl einer Tausch ereilt, falls ich eine schwächere bekomme?


ich eventuell


----------



## Schn33fraese (27. Mai 2021)

Ja, an sich würde ich auch tauschen. Allerdings könnte eine 500er auch passen. Testen werde ich auf jeden Fall. Eventuell verkaufe ich die oder tausche gegen eine progressiv gewickelte Feder.


----------



## freetourer (27. Mai 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Das wird dann ein echter Schnapper. Hoffe auch auf eine 500er.
> Ist evtl einer zum Tausch bereit, falls ich eine schwächere bekomme?



Für wieviel wurde der Dämpfer denn bei rcz angeboten?


----------



## Andreas_XXX (27. Mai 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Für wieviel wurde der Dämpfer denn bei rcz angeboten?



343,99 mit Versand nach Ö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (27. Mai 2021)

In D um die 357€   346€ (Korrektur)
Wahrscheinlich die MwSt dann...


----------



## Trailhoibe (27. Mai 2021)

Meine Lyrik Ultimate 180mm kam an. Es ist die C3-Version. Knochentrocken, macht beim einfedern Geräusche... Madonna, bitte lass nicht direkt 'nen großen Service fällig sein...


----------



## prolink (27. Mai 2021)

meine Ultimate ist auch gekommen heute. sogar 37mm Offset 
Läuft normal. offen hatte ich sie noch nicht
wenn sie länger liegt geht sie halt nicht gleich Sahnig


----------



## Splash (27. Mai 2021)

179€ roues dt xm1501boost.. /199€ tiges reverb /59€ magura mt4/159€ suntour raidon/ -60 pourcent dt swiss:xm1501,x1700,xrc1200; shimano slx ,sram. ...des prix fous 🥳


----------



## Flo7 (27. Mai 2021)

Andreas_XXX schrieb:


> 343,99 mit Versand nach Ö.



Am Anfang sogar nur 270€ je Dämpfer


----------



## Tobcinio7 (27. Mai 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Oftmals sind hier ja Laufräder mit 35mm felgenbreite im Newsletter, würdet ihr die sonst kaufen anstatt mit 30er ? Überwiegend von DT-Swiss


Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (27. Mai 2021)

Kommt drauf an was du damit vor hast. Also gewünschte Reifenbreite und reifenfreiheit im Rahmen


----------



## Remux (27. Mai 2021)

Ein brauchbarer 29er lrs mit 30er Weite wäre mal wieder was neben den gefühlt 100 650b 😂


----------



## Tobcinio7 (27. Mai 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Ein brauchbarer 29er lrs mit 30er Weite wäre mal wieder was neben den gefühlt 100 650b 😂


Naja 27,5er waren jetzt auch nicht so viele dabei 🥺


----------



## der-gute (27. Mai 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Naja 27,5er waren jetzt auch nicht so viele dabei 🥺


Wut? 😳


----------



## Tobcinio7 (27. Mai 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wut? 😳


Ja mit 30er weite ?🙈


----------



## Splash (28. Mai 2021)

25€ magura mt2 next/159€ judy silver TK 29"/349e fox 34,36 float/259€ rear shox dps,super deluxe/. ...des prix fous


----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (28. Mai 2021)

Bei mir mag der Code bei der Suntour Raidon nicht funktionieren. Code wird als ungültig angezeigt.


----------



## prolink (28. Mai 2021)

Heute ist keine Raidon dabei
Code geht nur am gleichen Tag


----------



## Splash (28. Mai 2021)

prolink schrieb:


> Heute ist keine Raidon dabei


Das ist inkorrekt - heute ist eine im Newsletter. Code scheint aber nicht zu funzen ...


----------



## prolink (28. Mai 2021)

Ja stimmt habe ich übersehen 
Code geht wirklich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heino77 (28. Mai 2021)

DHX2 kam mit 500er SLS Feder.
Kumpel hat grad ein Bild geschickt. Verdammt war des ein geiler Deal.
Viel zu spät - hatte nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## k0p3 (28. Mai 2021)

Meiner ist auch gerade gekommen.
Es handelt sich ja sogar um den 2021er. Zumindest der beiliegenden Anleitung nach.

Laut RCZ Beschreibung sollten 400er, 450er oder 500er Federn verbaut sein.
Bei mir ist eine 650er drinnen...🙈

Da darf ich jetzt noch ein paar Klöße mehr essen, wenn ich auf den SAG kommen will😄

Nachtrag:
Die Kolbenstange ist verchrohmt und kein Kashima, also handelt es sich definitiv um den 21er. In Rechung/Lieferschein steht der 20er. Da will mich doch mal nicht bei RCZ beschweren.


----------



## Schn33fraese (28. Mai 2021)

Der dhx2 in 230x60 ist gerade eingetroffen. Orange Feder, aber mit 650lbs. Die wird sehr wahrscheinlich zu hart sein.

Edit: mit dem vierteiligen Produktcode findet man Infos hier. Ich habe einen 2020er für ein Propain Spindrift. Die 650er wird da serienmäßig als SLS in orange geliert.


----------



## Flo7 (28. Mai 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch gerade gekommen.
> Es handelt sich ja sogar um den 2021er. Zumindest der beiliegenden Anleitung nach.
> 
> Laut RCZ Beschreibung sollten 400er, 450er oder 500er Federn verbaut sein.
> ...



Da wartet man doch gerne etwas länger


----------



## k0p3 (28. Mai 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Da wartet man doch gerne etwas länger  welchen hast du bestellt?



Den 230x60er. am 18.04.

Für die obligatorische 20-Tage RCZ Lieferzeit ist das ja nicht wirklich lange, oder?
Für mich allerdings dann doch schon wieder zu lang, weil ich inzwischen einen neuen Rahmen habe und dort ein 230x62,5er gebraucht wird😂
Gut, dass sich der 21er super einfach traveln lässt und als Zuckerl passt sogar die mitgelieferte obere Dämpferbuchse. 


Heute läufts... ich geh jetzt biken.🙂


----------



## BigJohn (28. Mai 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Laut RCZ Beschreibung sollten 400er, 450er oder 500er Federn verbaut sein.
> Bei mir ist eine 650er drinnen...🙈


Wäre quasi meine Kragenweite. Da muss ich ja fast mal nach Restbeständen Ausschau halten.


----------



## Flo7 (28. Mai 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wäre quasi meine Kragenweite. Da muss ich ja fast mal nach Restbeständen Ausschau halten.


 Gelistet ist er noch!


----------



## k0p3 (28. Mai 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> . Ich habe einen 2020er für ein Propain Spindrift



Sicher?
Ich habe einen D7XH und das ist ein 21er.
Oder hast Du eine andere ID



BigJohn schrieb:


> Wäre quasi meine Kragenweite. Da muss ich ja fast mal nach Restbeständen Ausschau halten.



Ist halt bischen Lotterie. Aber selbst ohne Rabattcode noch günstig


----------



## Schn33fraese (28. Mai 2021)

Ja. DWYS ist bei mir die ID. Lotterie, aber bei den Preisen gewinnt eh jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (28. Mai 2021)

Hat jemand die Tage auch einen Rockshox Super Deluxe in 230er Einbaulänge bekommen? Wenn ich meinen schüttle, klappert es als wäre da eine Scheibe oder so an der Kolbenstange innen lose/beweglich. Kingt nach einer langsamen Bewegung. Habe die Anschlagsscheibe im Verdacht. Vielleicht muss der Dämpfer 1x durchfedern. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## EVHD (28. Mai 2021)

Hab den 230x60 bestellt und hab das 2021 Modell erhalten, Kollege hat den 230x62,5 bestellt und den 2020 erhalten….


----------



## Splash (28. Mai 2021)

999€ wheels kit enve / 39€ sales -60 percent wheels dt swiss :1900,1501,1100,1200,1800,1700,R24 .crazy prices


----------



## feedyourhead (28. Mai 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> 999€ wheels kit enve / 39€ sales -60 percent wheels dt swiss :1900,1501,1100,1200,1800,1700,R24 .crazy prices


Wo sind die 29 Zoll Boost Enves? 
Find ich nicht im Shop...


----------



## TehNooby (28. Mai 2021)

27,5 ist noch da, 29er war bestimmt weg bevor die Newsletter verschickt worden sind


----------



## Flo7 (28. Mai 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wo sind die 29 Zoll Boost Enves?
> Find ich nicht im Shop...



Die waren schon vor einer Stunde nicht mehr drinnen!

Mich nervt es, dass die Newsletter zu unterscheidlichen Zeiten kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (28. Mai 2021)

Jo….mein DHX2 kam auch mit einer 650er SLS Feder. Mag jemand gegen eine 525 oder 500 SLS Feder tauschen?


----------



## Flo7 (28. Mai 2021)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Jo….mein DHX2 kam auch mit einer 650er SLS Feder. Mag jemand gegen eine 525 oder 500 SLS Feder tauschen?



Auch 2021?


----------



## Remux (28. Mai 2021)

Wie schnell waren denn die xm1501 29 mit 30er weite Weg 🙄


----------



## Trailhoibe (28. Mai 2021)

Trailhoibe schrieb:


> Meine Lyrik Ultimate 180mm kam an. Es ist die C3-Version. Knochentrocken, macht beim einfedern Geräusche... Madonna, bitte lass nicht direkt 'nen großen Service fällig sein...



Bin gefahren, ist geil. Sorry, war meine erste Aftermarket-Gabel mit Federweg  Gelobt sei RCZ


----------



## Heino77 (28. Mai 2021)

Wär jetzt auch nicht schlimm wenn kein Öl drin ist für den Preis.
Abstreifer und Oringe braucht man ja nicht wechseln bei einer neuen Gabel direkt vom Werk.


----------



## Poldi78 (29. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Mai 2021)

Terentius schrieb:


> ... habe ich bisher kein Glück gehabt, da entweder die Seite überlastet war oder nach kürzester Zeit alles ausverkauft war. Ärgern bringt hier überhaupt nichts.


Ich hab jetzt mal das Gambling-Angebot zur Fox 34 Performance mit 130mm geordert. Wenn es keine Boost ist, geht sie halt in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (29. Mai 2021)

Keinen Abend-Newsletter? 😢


----------



## prolink (29. Mai 2021)

doch








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (29. Mai 2021)

prolink schrieb:


> doch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (30. Mai 2021)

kam heute früh









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## fexbru (30. Mai 2021)

Hab jetzt mal bei der f535 zugeschlagen. Sollte am Trail/Enduro hardtail gut funktionieren


----------



## Flo7 (30. Mai 2021)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Achtung es gibt wieder den 230x60 dhx2 der bei einigen ein 2021 Modell war!


----------



## k0p3 (30. Mai 2021)

Der ist allerdings jetzt über 50€ teurer


----------



## Flo7 (30. Mai 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Der ist allerdings jetzt über 50€ teurer



oder 130€... denn am Anfang haben sie 269€ gekostet.


----------



## suoixon (30. Mai 2021)

Wenn es der 21er ist, völlig ok.

Wobei man aktuell auch den X2 2021 aus Portugal für 600 bekommt


----------



## Alex_Zeller (30. Mai 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wenn es der 21er ist, völlig ok.
> 
> Wobei man aktuell auch den X2 2021 aus Portugal für 600 bekommt


Hi, in welcher Größe und wo genau gibt es den x2 für 600 ?
Tut mir leid, wenn es offensichtlich seien soll bin nicht so oft im Forum unterwegs


----------



## k0p3 (30. Mai 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wenn es der 21er ist, völlig


Für den 2020er auch. Ist ja eine SLS mit dabei. 



suoixon schrieb:


> Wobei man aktuell auch den X2 2021 aus Portugal für 600 bekommt



Da ist dann aber maximal eine Prise Meeresluft an Bord


----------



## suoixon (30. Mai 2021)

Alex_Zeller schrieb:


> Hi, in welcher Größe und wo genau gibt es den x2 für 600 ?
> Tut mir leid, wenn es offensichtlich seien soll bin nicht so oft im Forum unterwegs


205x60–65

guck mal bei pb buy&sell
überlege auch meinen Öhlins zu tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobcinio7 (30. Mai 2021)

Ich suche noch eine gute Trailgabel mit ungefähr 140mm Federweg mit Boost 27,5“ 
Würdet ihr da auch was kaufen ?


----------



## k0p3 (30. Mai 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr da auch was kaufen ?



Ja warum denn nicht?
Kennst das Spiel doch mittlerweile, oder? Kommt halt drauf an, wie eilig du es hast.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (30. Mai 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ja warum denn nicht?
> Kennst das Spiel doch mittlerweile, oder? Kommt halt drauf an, wie eilig du es hast.


Ja das stimmt , nur ob’s halt mit boost ankommt oder nicht 😄🙈


----------



## k0p3 (30. Mai 2021)

Dann warte halt auf ein Angebot mit Boost oder zocke.

Was willst hören?
Du kriegst ganz bestimmt eine Boost? 🤞


----------



## Alex_Zeller (30. Mai 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> 205x60–65
> 
> guck mal bei pb buy&sell
> überlege auch meinen Öhlins zu tauschen


Danke brauch aber einen in 210x55 schade, naja warten wir mal vlt. kommt ja noch was die nächsten Wochen.


----------



## nauker (31. Mai 2021)

Hat schon jemand etwas von den Trust Performance-Gabeln vom Mitte April gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (31. Mai 2021)

Alex_Zeller schrieb:


> Danke brauch aber einen in 210x55 schade, naja warten wir mal vlt. kommt ja noch was die nächsten Wochen.


Bei einem günstigen 210x55 coil wäre ich auch dabei 😁


----------



## Poldi78 (31. Mai 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (31. Mai 2021)

Der Abendnewsletter. Ganz frisch









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## der-gute (1. Juni 2021)

Heute morgen kein Newsletter?


----------



## xforce1 (1. Juni 2021)

kam vor ein paar Minuten erst rein









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Heino77 (1. Juni 2021)

XX1 Kurbel wär nochmal geil. War leider zu langsam


----------



## xforce1 (1. Juni 2021)

und weiter gehts:








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Skydive93 (1. Juni 2021)

suche ja aktuell eine 29 gabel für mein Hightower 😃 wenn man da in ebay rumschaut meint man ja förmlich man kauft im RCZ Shop ein nur mit 100% aufschlag.
grad jemanden entdeckt der hat die DVO, IXS und die 27 lyrik ultimate gelistet 🤣 wusste gar nicht das rcz so schnell liefert.
sollte zufällig wer was rumliegen haben pn 😇


----------



## Nd-60 (1. Juni 2021)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> suche ja aktuell eine 29 gabel für mein Hightower 😃 wenn man da in ebay rumschaut meint man ja förmlich man kauft im RCZ Shop ein nur mit 100% aufschlag.
> grad jemanden entdeckt der hat die DVO, IXS und die 27 lyrik ultimate gelistet 🤣 wusste gar nicht das rcz so schnell liefert


Bei den Castings sind es keine 100%

17+Porto ~30..35 
Er: 99EUR


----------



## Skydive93 (1. Juni 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Bei den Castings sind es keine 100%
> 
> 17+Porto ~30..35
> Er: 99EUR


war ja nur geschätzt 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (2. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## spümco (2. Juni 2021)

Andreas_XXX schrieb:


> ich eventuell





Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ja, an sich würde ich auch tauschen. Allerdings könnte eine 500er auch passen. Testen werde ich auf jeden Fall. Eventuell verkaufe ich die oder tausche gegen eine progressiv gewickelte Feder.


Ich habe eine 400er bekommen - mag die jemand gegen eine 500er tauschen?


----------



## Frell (2. Juni 2021)

nauker schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand etwas von den Trust Performance-Gabeln vom Mitte April gehört?


nope, bei mir nach wie vor en cours


----------



## Schn33fraese (2. Juni 2021)

spümco schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 400er bekommen - mag die jemand gegen eine 500er tauschen?


Ich suche eine 550er und könnte eine 650er anbieten.


----------



## xforce1 (2. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Splash (3. Juni 2021)

soldes roues dt swiss :1900,1850,1800,1400../ -40 pourcent en plus;dt swiss,raceface,ritchey,rockshox,answer.../soldes shimano : lunettes, lubrifiants / -50 pourcent : pro,sac shimano... ..des prix fous


----------



## xforce1 (3. Juni 2021)

kam vor einer Stunde rein, bin heute spät dran 









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Stetox (4. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (4. Juni 2021)

Der Abendnewsletter. Gestern kam keiner









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (4. Juni 2021)

sind ein paar DT Swiss 29 LR dabei. Diesmal sogar in Boost


----------



## Remux (4. Juni 2021)

So ne k**** , genau heute die 1700er nicht gesehen 😪


----------



## xforce1 (5. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## EnduroMic (5. Juni 2021)

Fox 34 für 349€. Direkt mal zugeschlagen 👍🏼
mein Winter-Hardtail-Projekt nimmt Gestalt an 😁


----------



## xforce1 (5. Juni 2021)

kam schon um halb vier  









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (6. Juni 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (6. Juni 2021)

Mist... 
Die 36er Factory war natürlich schon weg.


----------



## noobsaibot (6. Juni 2021)

Der Newsletter zum Abendbrot

https://go.mail-coach.com/t/ViewEma...EF23F30FEDED/D362C9FC76802A5F46778398EADC2510


----------



## suoixon (6. Juni 2021)

Herrlich, bei mir kam mal gar keiner.
sonst immer doppelt in französisch und englisch

witzig, war auch abgemeldet... also ich war’s nicht 🤔


----------



## Remux (7. Juni 2021)

über welche domain habt ihr euch eigentlich angemeldet? ich habs jetzt schon zig mal via gmx und gmail probiert aber ich bekomm den mailer einfach nicht. 
der info  mail hab ich auch schon mindestens 5 mal geschrieben...


----------



## fexbru (7. Juni 2021)

meine funktionierende ist eine web.de
Hab jetzt aber zu testzwecken noch outlook.de und mail.de versucht ging beides bislang nicht. Auch trotz mehrerer Mails an den Support
Edit:
Aber ich bleibe hartnäckig und schreibe inzwischen täglich an RZC


----------



## xforce1 (7. Juni 2021)

Ich habe heute noch nix erhalten


----------



## xforce1 (7. Juni 2021)

gerade reingekommen









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (7. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## wirme (8. Juni 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> über welche domain habt ihr euch eigentlich angemeldet? ich habs jetzt schon zig mal via gmx und gmail probiert aber ich bekomm den mailer einfach nicht.
> der info  mail hab ich auch schon mindestens 5 mal geschrieben...


Kontent funzt bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## Splash (8. Juni 2021)

499€ trust message / 99€ corratec allroad / 79€ acetone , morewood /69€ mavic crossroc,crossride. / -60 percent :cinelli,e13,itm,deda ... crazy prices 🤓


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (8. Juni 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## maui400 (9. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich ein Angebot anklicke, werde ich in der Regel auf die Übersichtsseite mit allen Teilen eines Herstellers geleitet und nicht auf den entsprechenden Artikel. Ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## ma1208 (9. Juni 2021)

Ja, ist leider so. Ist eine immer wiederkehrende Frage. RCZ spart selbst am Newsletter.


----------



## Splash (9. Juni 2021)

- 80 pourcent sram :xo,eagle,shimano : xt, slx xtr....des prix fous


----------



## big_scoop (9. Juni 2021)

Dann sucht  man den Artikel eben über die Suchfunktion … Schnäppchen wollen gefunden werden.


----------



## goldencore (9. Juni 2021)

Es scheinen sämtliche Laufräder von RCZ der letzten Wochen bei eBay Kleinanzeigen zu landen. Eigentlich etwas schade. Aber Menschen im Kapitalismus das Geld verdienen vorzuwerfen hätte natürlich auch etwas absurdes.


----------



## Remux (9. Juni 2021)

Mir würd weiterhin ein 29er LRS mit 30er Maulweite reichen 
Dazu müsste aber wohl der Newsletter irgendwann mal ankommen 🤣


----------



## Skydive93 (9. Juni 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Mir würd weiterhin ein 29er LRS mit 30er Maulweite reichen
> Dazu müsste aber wohl der Newsletter irgendwann mal ankommen 🤣


ich vesuch aktuel regulär einfach einen dt swiss 29 30 zu ergattern  ist das schon schwierig


----------



## aibeekey (9. Juni 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Es scheinen sämtliche Laufräder von RCZ der letzten Wochen bei eBay Kleinanzeigen zu landen. Eigentlich etwas schade. Aber Menschen im Kapitalismus das Geld verdienen vorzuwerfen hätte natürlich auch etwas absurdes.



Mein DT Swiss M1700 35 Hinterrad kam leider mit Centerlock und ich hatte auf 6-Lock gehofft... Falls hier jemand Bedarf hat, würde ich das zum Selbstkostenpreis (140€) + Versand weitergeben. Geht die Tage dann auch in den Bikemarkt.
Nabe ist für SRAM xD.
Tubeless Ventil ist auch dabei.
Edit: 27.5 und 142mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (9. Juni 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Mein DT Swiss M1700 35 Hinterrad kam leider mit Centerlock und ich hatte auf 6-Lock gehofft... Falls hier jemand Bedarf hat, würde ich das zum Selbstkostenpreis (140€) + Versand weitergeben. Geht die Tage dann auch in den Bikemarkt.
> Nabe ist für SRAM xD.
> Tubeless Ventil ist auch dabei.
> Edit: 27.5 und 142mm


Adapter fällt aus? 
Ja, das Wackeln von CL ist nervig.


----------



## aibeekey (9. Juni 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Adapter fällt aus?
> Ja, das Wackeln von CL ist nervig.



Wäre die Notlösung, falls niemand anderes Bedarf hat. Aber da ich das HR als Zweitlaufrad zum schnellen Wechsel mit meiner bestehenden 350er wollte, hab ich bedenken, dass CL vs. 6-Loch beim Wechseln mehr Probleme machen könnte, als 6-Loch und 6-Loch.


----------



## xforce1 (9. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Juni 2021)

online version on your browser.


----------



## Splash (10. Juni 2021)

Wieder n paar interessante Sachen für den ein oder anderen dabei (hab mir gerade n AXS Schaltwerk gezogen):

179€ rockshox amortisseurs deluxe / 4€ potences leader sixpack/ -50 pourcent sram : X01,xx1 nx ,eagle... stock limitée


----------



## Flo7 (10. Juni 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Wieder n paar interessante Sachen für den ein oder anderen dabei (hab mir gerade n AXS Schaltwerk gezogen):
> 
> 179€ rockshox amortisseurs deluxe / 4€ potences leader sixpack/ -50 pourcent sram : X01,xx1 nx ,eagle... stock limitée



Hast du es noch bekommen? Ich bin leer ausgegangen obwohl ich gleich geschaut habe wie der Newsletter gekommen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juni 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Wieder n paar interessante Sachen für den ein oder anderen dabei (hab mir gerade n AXS Schaltwerk gezogen):
> 
> 179€ rockshox amortisseurs deluxe / 4€ potences leader sixpack/ -50 pourcent sram : X01,xx1 nx ,eagle... stock limitée


Schade. Da war ich wohl zu spät und sie hatten nur eins da.


----------



## Remux (10. Juni 2021)

Da hätte ich wohl auch eines genommen... Hatte den X01 Trigger im Warenkorb und jetzt ist er ausverkauft


----------



## Splash (10. Juni 2021)

Ich sammle schon mal Teile für das nächste Gravel-Rad, wobei nicht drin stand, welche Kapazität ... 😁

Bei so was muss man wirklich schnell sein ... daher scrolle ich immer erst mal über den NL drüber, wenn er ankommt. Und auch wenn der NL unterschiedlich ankommt, ist der Französische immer früher dran.


----------



## Flo7 (10. Juni 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich sammle schon mal Teile für das nächste Gravel-Rad, wobei nicht drin stand, *welche Kapazität .*.. 😁
> 
> Bei so was muss man wirklich schnell sein ... daher scrolle ich immer erst mal über den NL drüber, wenn er ankommt. Und auch wenn der NL unterschiedlich ankommt, ist der Französische immer früher dran.



Wofür, jedes AXS Schaltwerk schaltet bis 52Z


----------



## xforce1 (10. Juni 2021)

Ja die guten SRAM Sachen waren sofort weg


----------



## fexbru (10. Juni 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Da hätte ich wohl auch eines genommen... Hatte den X01 Trigger im Warenkorb und jetzt ist er ausverkauft


den x01 e-mtb trigger gibts noch. Weiß aber nicht wie weit sich der vom normalen unterscheidet


----------



## AnAx (10. Juni 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> den x01 e-mtb trigger gibts noch. Weiß aber nicht wie weit sich der vom normalen unterscheidet


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, darin, dass der e-mtb trigger nur jeweils eine Stufe schaltet statt mehrere durchdrücken zu können in die leichteren Gänge.


----------



## k0p3 (10. Juni 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, darin, dass der e-mtb trigger nur jeweils eine Stufe schaltet statt mehrere durchdrücken zu können in die leichteren Gänge.



So ist es. Das sind die Single click Shifter.


----------



## Skydive93 (10. Juni 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> So ist es. Das sind die Single click Shifter.


🤣 billigster schalter mit x01 aufdruck  beim emtb kann man das auch noch als feature verkaufen damit die kunden nicht voll treten und schalten


----------



## Splash (10. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wofür, jedes AXS Schaltwerk schaltet bis 52Z


Jedes aktuelle Schaltwerk - ich meine vorige Modelle hatten u.U. eine geringere Kapazität. Aber fürs Gravel wird's reichen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (10. Juni 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Jedes aktuelle Schaltwerk - ich meine vorige Modelle hatten u.U. eine geringere Kapazität. Aber fürs Gravel wird's reichen ...


 Axs schaltwerke  hatten immer 52z Kapazität, die alten mechanischen bis 50Z.


----------



## Heino77 (10. Juni 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Wieder n paar interessante Sachen für den ein oder anderen dabei (hab mir gerade n AXS Schaltwerk gezogen):
> 
> 179€ rockshox amortisseurs deluxe / 4€ potences leader sixpack/ -50 pourcent sram : X01,xx1 nx ,eagle... stock limitée


Autsch. Da wär die XX1 Dub Kurbel gewesen. Mein NL kam 2h später.


----------



## Stetox (10. Juni 2021)

Hat jemand mal die Sendungsnummern von RCZ entschlüsselt? 
Da bekommt man diesen ewiglangen Code und einen Link, der zu DHL führt, obwohl mit GLS versandt wird. 🤔


----------



## Stetox (10. Juni 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Autsch. Da wär die XX1 Dub Kurbel gewesen. Mein NL kam 2h später.


Nächste Woche kannst du die Kurbel bestimmt gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis im Bikemarkt kaufen 😜


----------



## Heino77 (10. Juni 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kannst du die Kurbel bestimmt gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis im Bikemarkt kaufen 😜


So nötig hab ich die Gott sei Dank nicht .

Wäre sowieso mal an der Zeit die Resale Mafia hier im bikemarkt ein wenig einzudämmen. Gleich wie in anderen Foren. Das hier ist eine Community da hat Resale eigentlich nichts verloren. Für Beratungen und Hilfestellungen verlangt ja auch niemand was.


----------



## xforce1 (10. Juni 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Autsch. Da wär die XX1 Dub Kurbel gewesen. Mein NL kam 2h später.


Mein NL kam um 8:34. Habe dann so gegen 8:40 versucht zu bestellen mit dem Ergebnis ausverkauft. Das gleiche gilt für die X01 Trigger


----------



## FritzeF (10. Juni 2021)

Aktuell ist ja ein 26" fully Rahmen für 83€ im Newsletter. Ein bisschen zuckt da schon der Finger, da ich noch diverse 26er Sachen im Keller habe... Aber lohnt sich das? Konnte zum Poison acetone irgendwie nichts finden an geo und spec. Habt ihr da Daten bzw Erfahrungen? Zb achstandart, Dämpfer usw


----------



## Schibbl (10. Juni 2021)

Es ist 2021. Selbst 27,5 Zoll stirbt langsam aus. Ein Neuaufbau eines 26ers würde ich nur für Kinder in Betracht ziehen. Und ich fahre noch immer ausschließlich 26er (ich habe zu viele alte aber funktionierende Bikes).


----------



## Collateral (10. Juni 2021)

Hatte 140mm Federweg bei 190er EBL des Dämpfers und Schnellspanner-Ausfallenden.
Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern der Rahmen sich über die Jahre verändert hat, aber das hier sind Angaben aus 2012:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (10. Juni 2021)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Aktuell ist ja ein 26" fully Rahmen für 83€ im Newsletter. Ein bisschen zuckt da schon der Finger, da ich noch diverse 26er Sachen im Keller habe... Aber lohnt sich das? Konnte zum Poison acetone irgendwie nichts finden an geo und spec. Habt ihr da Daten bzw Erfahrungen? Zb achstandart, Dämpfer usw


Geo altbacken. Achsstandard non Boost 9x135, was für ein Resterad natürlich eher positiv ist. Selbst wenn man die Teile nicht hat, bekommt man sie hinterhergeworfen.





__





						POISON BIKES 2014 Frame Full Suspension 26" ACETONE Anodised Black + Monarch RT3 HV 190mm Size 16 RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>POISON BIKES 2014 Frame Full Suspension 26" Acetone Anodised Black + Monarch RT3 HV 190mm Size 16</strong></p> <p>MTB All Mountain frame<br />Material: Aluminium MU9 superlight, Hydroformed, Anodised finish<br /><br /></p> <p><strong>SPECS</s




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Collateral (10. Juni 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Geo altbacken. Achsstandard non Boost 9x135


Ist ja, glaube ich, einer dieser Standard-Viergelenker-Rahmen, die es damals von gefühlt hundertmillionen verschiedenen Anbietern gab, oder?


----------



## frittenullnull (10. Juni 2021)

habe mir den  SUPER DELUXE COIL RT REMOTE gegönnt. 
Weiß jemand ob man die Remonte Steuerung auf einen normalen Hebel umrüsten kann?


----------



## beat_junkie (10. Juni 2021)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> habe mir den  SUPER DELUXE COIL RT REMOTE gegönnt.
> Weiß jemand ob man die Remonte Steuerung auf einen normalen Hebel umrüsten kann?


Was kostet denn eine feder für den ca.? Kann ich den 1:1 tauschen? Habe derzeit einen superdeluxe Ultimate in einem 2019er mega von np.


----------



## frittenullnull (10. Juni 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Was kostet denn eine feder für den ca.? Kann ich den 1:1 tauschen? Habe derzeit einen superdeluxe Ultimate in einem 2019er mega von np.


feder ca. 30 €.
tauschen kannst du ihn wenn die einbaumaße etc passen.
allerdings kann man ihn wohl nur mit remote hebel sperren und ich bin mir unsicher ob ich das möchte…


----------



## Splash (10. Juni 2021)

Wer heute morgen leer ausgegangen ist, kann es beim Nachmittagsnewsletter noch mal versuchen ...  😁 

-80 pourcent couvres chaussuresMavic/ -50 pourcent Mavic gants.,casques stock limitée


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (10. Juni 2021)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> feder ca. 30 €.
> tauschen kannst du ihn wenn die einbaumaße etc passen.
> allerdings kann man ihn wohl nur mit remote hebel sperren und ich bin mir unsicher ob ich das möchte…


210x55 hat meiner, aber remote möchte ich auch nicht noch dran haben.


----------



## frittenullnull (10. Juni 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> 210x55 hat meiner, aber remote möchte ich auch nicht noch dran haben.


Ja entweder muss man den Dämpfer immer offen fahren oder einen häuslichen Hebel an Lenker bauen um die Lock Funktion nutzen zu können. Hm...


----------



## suoixon (10. Juni 2021)

Finds echt geil, seit 2.6. bekomme ich keine newsletter mehr. Reaktion auf Rückfrage gibts natürlich nicht


----------



## Stetox (11. Juni 2021)

Diese Reseller 🤢🤐

Für unter 420€ mit SLS Feder (laut RCZ Homepage) gekauft, und im Bikemarkt für 550€ ohne Feder. 😡





__





						Dämpfer: 804 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Dämpfer ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 804 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## xforce1 (11. Juni 2021)

Gibt etliche die den Einkauf bei RCZ als Geschäftsmodell haben. "Used Elite Bikes" im Bikemarkt verkauft auch extrem viele RCZ Artikel.


----------



## Splash (11. Juni 2021)




----------



## slowbeat (11. Juni 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Gibt etliche die den Einkauf bei RCZ als Geschäftsmodell haben. "Used Elite Bikes" im Bikemarkt verkauft auch extrem viele RCZ Artikel.


Nein, die kaufen nicht bei RCZ. Die kaufen aus der selben Quelle wie RCZ, verkaufen aber nur lagerhaltige Ware.


----------



## xforce1 (11. Juni 2021)

Erzähl mehr. Ich dachte bis dato, das RCZ bei verschiedensten Quellen kauft.


----------



## beat_junkie (11. Juni 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Nein, die kaufen nicht bei RCZ. Die kaufen aus der selben Quelle wie RCZ, verkaufen aber nur lagerhaltige Ware.


Woher hast du die Info?


----------



## Splash (11. Juni 2021)

So, ihr Konsumnutten .. weniger Palaver, mehr Angebote ... 😂

369 fox float X2 / 135 roues vision team / -50 pourcent vittoria elusion cane creek sram,rodi, wtb ,dt , mavic.. des prix fou

Für mich heute nix ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (12. Juni 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## seto2 (12. Juni 2021)

Bei bike-components gibt's 10% off für Levelnine-Teile:
10PL9​Edit: Sorry falscher Thread.


----------



## Stetox (12. Juni 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (13. Juni 2021)

Das Wort zum Sonntag: seid gesegnet und shopped in Luxembourg  😁 

139€ recon 27.5/179€ recon Rl 29" rockshox/289€ rockshox :yari ,sid, lyrik, pike .../ 149€ amortisseurs :deluxe, ultimate,dps ../ 35€ freins shimano deore M6000,magura mt5 /-70 pourcent mavic soft. des prix fous


----------



## Poldi78 (13. Juni 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (14. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Splash (14. Juni 2021)

299€ fx dhx2/ 39€ magura mt4 /79€ frames acetone /199€ frames jabula /45€ wheels mavic : crossride, ksyrium,crossmax,xa....... crazy prices


----------



## noobsaibot (14. Juni 2021)

Abendbrot


----------



## Splash (15. Juni 2021)

399€ amortisseurs fox DHX2 / 239€ amortisseurs super deluxe select,coil ...stock limitée


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (15. Juni 2021)

Hi,
hat zufällig jemand einen Scrennshot der Beschreibung des Fox DHX2 Factory 230x60mm (961-02-681) SKU: FOX-11767-PP6, welcher am 30.5.2021 angeboten wurde?!

Lg FLo


----------



## mailo23 (15. Juni 2021)

@Flo7





						FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Amortisseur DHX2 FACTORY 2Pos-Adj 230x60mm  (961-02-681) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Amortisseur DHX2 FACTORY 2Pos-Adj 230x60mm  (961-02-681)</strong></p> <p>X2 2-position Open/Firm, high and low speed compression and rebound</p> <p>Coating Ti-Nitride <br /><br />230x60mm</p> <p><span style="text-decorat




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Poldi78 (15. Juni 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (16. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (16. Juni 2021)

Und weiter gehts:









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## der-gute (17. Juni 2021)

Mir wurde gestern kommentarlos das Geld für die Mavic Regenjacke zurück gebucht.

komisch und schade, die Klamotten waren ja wirklich lange in vielen Newslettern…

Edith, kaum 3 Minuten nach diesen Zeilen:


Dear Sir,
We have a regret to inform you that we refunded your order because we could not send the MAVIC Jacket Cosmic Pro H20 Yellow 2XL (MS39335527) following stock problem. We are really sorry. Hereunder the proof of refund. We offer you 500 loyality points for the fail.
Best regards
Nieves RCZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (17. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Danimal (17. Juni 2021)

Die 11fach XX1-Kette liegt mit Versand bei 26€ und ist somit immer noch viel günstiger, als bei den üblichen Versendern (wenn die überhaupt welche haben).

Davon ab: hat hier jemand die Echappé Bib Tights von Mavic bekommen? Auf die warte ich jetzt bereits seit Monaten...


----------



## Schibbl (17. Juni 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Davon ab: hat hier jemand die Echappé Bib Tights von Mavic bekommen? Auf die warte ich jetzt bereits seit Monaten...


Wir haben aktuell Temperaturen wie im Sommer, da bin ich nicht traurig über die lange Lieferzeit von langen Hosen. Rechtzeitig zum Wintereinbruch in ein paar Monaten werden die Hosen schon geliefert oder das Geld rücküberwiesen. In der Zwischenzeit empfehle ich Shorts. Sind auch luftiger unten herum.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Juni 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mir wurde gestern kommentarlos das Geld für die Mavic Regenjacke zurück gebucht.
> 
> komisch und schade, die Klamotten waren ja wirklich lange in vielen Newslettern…
> 
> ...


Was für die popelige billige Jacke gibt es Punkte? Für meinen nicht gelieferten öhlins Dämpfer wo über Monate ordentlich Geld bei denen parkte gab es keinen einzigen!


----------



## ABBiker (17. Juni 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mir wurde gestern kommentarlos das Geld für die Mavic Regenjacke zurück gebucht.
> 
> komisch und schade, die Klamotten waren ja wirklich lange in vielen Newslettern…
> 
> ...


Mein DHX2 230mm wurde auch auf Nachfrage storniert Bestellung war Ende März. Danach waren noch einige DHX2 mit 230mm im Verkauf. Zwei Kollegen haben nach mir bestellt und hatten den Dämpfer (selbe Teilenummer) vor ca. drei Wochen bekommen. Irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.


----------



## AnAx (17. Juni 2021)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Mein DHX2 230mm wurde auch auf Nachfrage storniert Bestellung war Ende März. Danach waren noch einige DHX2 mit 230mm im Verkauf. Zwei Kollegen haben nach mir bestellt und hatten den Dämpfer (selbe Teilenummer) vor ca. drei Wochen bekommen. Irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.


Ging mir auch so, ebenfalls den Propain-DHX2 Ende März bestellt und storniert worden 😭


----------



## xforce1 (17. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Hille2001 (17. Juni 2021)

Hat jemand zufällig die X1700 im Shop gesehen?
Ich kann kaum glauben daß es die überhaupt gibt.


----------



## der-gute (17. Juni 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig die X1700 im Shop gesehen?
> Ich kann kaum glauben daß es die überhaupt gibt gab.


Habs mal korrigiert


----------



## Remux (17. Juni 2021)

Leider wieder nichts mit 30er maulweite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (18. Juni 2021)

699€ roues alchemist / -60 pourcent : rockshox: reba ,yari, recon revelation , shimano: SLX,ultegra, sram:xx1,rival ,suntour, mavic / soldes -70 pourcent bern ..des prix fous

der französische Newsletter zum Morgen - wer es gern englisch mag, kann später noch mal schauen, was noch da ist .... 🤪


----------



## JanSTR (18. Juni 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> 699€ roues alchemist / -60 pourcent : rockshox: reba ,yari, recon revelation , shimano: SLX,ultegra, sram:xx1,rival ,suntour, mavic / soldes -70 pourcent bern ..des prix fous
> 
> der französische Newsletter zum Morgen - wer es gern englisch mag, kann später noch mal schauen, was noch da ist .... 🤪



ja schade, die Revelation ist gleich schon wieder weg und die Yari für 410€ ist jetzt alles andere als ein Deal, für den sich die Ungewissheit mit RCZ lohnt.


----------



## Splash (18. Juni 2021)

First come, first serve .. wie das immer so ist - die guten Sachen sind immer flott weg. Ich denke aber auch, dass RCZ zu den Artikeln nicht die Mengen bekommt, wie noch vor einem oder zwei Jahren. Von meinen 7 Bestellungen dieses Jahr ist noch eine offen und eine wurde storniert.


----------



## xforce1 (18. Juni 2021)

Ich würde mal sagen das hängt stark vom Artikel ab. 29er Gabeln sind auch sonst nicht einfach zu bekommen. Der Trend zu Mullet verstärkt die Knappheit nochmals. 27,5 gibt es genug Angebote. Dämpfer auch.


----------



## noobsaibot (18. Juni 2021)

Abendausgabe


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Juni 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2021)

Mein liebstes Schnäppchen:





Sind das 3 Gabeln?


----------



## Epictetus (19. Juni 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mein liebstes Schnäppchen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1294528
> Sind das 3 Gabeln?


Ist bestimmt ne Yari Suez Blocker Limited Edition.


----------



## freetourer (19. Juni 2021)

Und wo gibt es aktuell eine 29er Yari merklich günstiger und in lieferbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (19. Juni 2021)

Du glaubst nicht wirklich dass das Teil zeitnah kommt oder ? 😂 bei bike24 gab es vor nicht allzu langer zeit eine Lyrik select 29 für 389€. Da hatte ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## freetourer (19. Juni 2021)

Keine Ahnung ob die zeitnah kommen würde ....

Ist aber auch total egal.

Ich finde es nur eben sehr müßig darüber zu sinnieren ob es in der Vergangenheit bessere Schnäppchen gab.

Angebot und Nachfrage regelt halt in dem Fall.


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob die zeitnah kommen würde ....
> 
> Ist aber auch total egal.
> 
> ...


So richtig verstanden hast du meine Aussage nicht, oder?

mir ging es um die UVP der Yari RC


----------



## Splash (19. Juni 2021)

Nichts reimt sich auf Uschi ... 
89€ hubs dt /16€ shifter shimano slx/499€ fork trust message / 79€ cadres morewood /69€ wheels mavic crossroc,crossride. / -60 % cinelli,e- 80 % sram :xo,eagle,shimano : xt, slx xtr.. crazy prices


----------



## freetourer (19. Juni 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> So richtig verstanden hast du meine Aussage nicht, oder?
> 
> mir ging es um die UVP der Yari RC


 Vielleicht habe ich Dich mißverstanden. - Kann sein.

UVP Yari RC 520.- , oder?


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich Dich mißverstanden. - Kann sein.
> 
> UVP Yari RC 520.- , oder?


Und was steht nochmal in der Anzeige?

1-4-7-5,8-6 Euro 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (19. Juni 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und was steht nochmal in der Anzeige?
> 
> 1-4-7-5,8-6 Euro 😍



Ach das meinst Du ...

Naja - die nehmen das U halt sehr wörtlich


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ach das meinst Du ...
> 
> Naja - die nehmen das U halt sehr wörtlich


Es gab niemals eine Yari mit ner UVP von fast 1500€
Vor allem keine RC 

hoffentlich is das einfach am casual friday gewesen, dann hatten sie schon einen sitzen und ham sich beim erstellen des Newsletters bepisst vor lachen 🤪


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Juni 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Es gab niemals eine Yari mit ner UVP von fast 1500€
> Vor allem keine RC
> 
> hoffentlich is das einfach am casual friday gewesen, dann hatten sie schon einen sitzen und ham sich beim erstellen des Newsletters bepisst vor lachen 🤪


Die UVPs von denen passen doch eigentlich nie...


----------



## xforce1 (20. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




mit diversen 29er Gabeln. Sogar von Fuchs


----------



## Flo7 (20. Juni 2021)

Könnt ihr euch einloggen?

Bekomm immer nur folgendes:



> The response parameter is invalid or malformed.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch einloggen?
> 
> Bekomm immer nur folgendes:


Hier auch 😔


----------



## xforce1 (20. Juni 2021)

RCZ gehackt oder Nieves hat sich mit den Vorkassen abgesetzt? Wahrscheinlich nur ein Server Fehler, Ich bin für Reboot.


----------



## MS_DA (20. Juni 2021)

Ich hab noch keinen Account, aber wenn ich ein Benutzerkonto anlegen will, kommt leider auch folgendes:
"The response parameter is invalid or malformed."

Und zwar seit mehreren Tagen..


----------



## Sahnie (20. Juni 2021)

Gehackt ist RCZ sicher nicht, wer will schon Adressen von professionellen Knickern haben, die 6 Monate auf ein Teil warten wenn es nur billig genug ist...


----------



## xforce1 (20. Juni 2021)

kam um 16:24 rein









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (20. Juni 2021)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.


Was ist bei dem Laden schon nachvollziehbar...?
Meine mittlerweile angehäuften Loyality-Points konnte ich noch bei keiner Neubestellung in Anrechnung bringen.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Juni 2021)

Meine nicht angehäuften Loyality-Points habe ich bisher immer direkt bei der nächsten Bestellung eingelöst


----------



## Schibbl (21. Juni 2021)

Sahnie schrieb:


> ... wer will schon Adressen von professionellen Knickern haben, die 6 Monate auf ein Teil warten wenn es nur billig genug ist...





isartrails schrieb:


> ...
> Meine mittlerweile angehäuften Loyality-Points konnte ich noch bei keiner Neubestellung in Anrechnung bringen.


q.e.d.


----------



## Splash (21. Juni 2021)

32€ freins shimano SLX / 169€ pédalier XX1 / 99€ roues mavic XA pro, lite, cosmickysrium , deeemax/ 119€ roues vittoria reaxcion/ soldes : pro,knog, shimano.....des prix fous


----------



## Stetox (21. Juni 2021)

Abendnewsletter


----------



## Splash (22. Juni 2021)

Der Morgennewsletter von Rudi´s Reste Rampe ...  🤪 

79€ shifter ultegra,Di2 / 69€ soldes rous dt :1800,1600,1501,1900.. /-40 pourcent en plus ritchey /-70 pourcent soldes : mavic,bluegrass,limar,bern....des prix fous


----------



## Stetox (22. Juni 2021)

Die aufgelisteten Dämpfer sind nicht mehr alle da.
Zumindest DXKS (DHX2 250*75) ist weg. 

1383€ fox float 40 29" factory 2022 / sales 203€ rear shock deluxe coil , debonair / 366€ fox float dx2 , dhx2


----------



## Splash (23. Juni 2021)

Und nun wieder der Morgennewsletter von Nieves Reste Rampe ...

1359€ fox float 40 29" factory 2022 /-60 pourcent rockshox, suntour,mavic,shimano,suntour. /999€ dt XRC1501 / 999€ roues enve M50M60/-70 pourcent mavic équipements.. ...des prix fous


----------



## k0p3 (23. Juni 2021)

Inzwischen gibt es auch schon Lieferzeiten von "30 Working days"

Auweee... Fließt dann mit in die Erbmasse😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (23. Juni 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibt es auch schon Lieferzeiten von "30 Working days"
> 
> Auweee... Fließt dann mit in die Erbmasse😄



Passen die Zeit an die Realität an...


----------



## xforce1 (23. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Flo7 (24. Juni 2021)

Hi, 

Hab am 30.5 einen 230x60 DHX2 Factory bestellt der am 14.6 bei UPS angemeldet wurde. Bis jetzt hat sich aber nichts getan daher hab ich heute nachgefragt.



> Dear Sir,
> Thank you for your mail. We have a regret to inform you that we will refund your order as soon as possible because we could not send the FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Rear Shock DHX2 FACTORY 2Pos-Adj 230x60mm (961-02-681) following stock problem. We are really sorry for the fail.
> Best regards
> Nieves RCZ


----------



## bushDoctor (24. Juni 2021)

Seltsam, in den letzten Newslettern war der 230er DHX2 doch auch fast immer wieder im Angebot. Tsss


----------



## Stetox (24. Juni 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Daniel1893 (24. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab am 30.5 einen 230x60 DHX2 Factory bestellt der am 14.6 bei UPS angemeldet wurde. Bis jetzt hat sich aber nichts getan daher hab ich heute nachgefragt.


Die gute Nieves scheint dich auf dem Kieker zu haben, was hast denn angestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (24. Juni 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Die gute Nieves scheint dich auf dem Kieker zu haben, was hast denn angestellt?



Haha, fällt mir auch schon auf...


----------



## Schibbl (24. Juni 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Die gute Nieves scheint dich auf dem Kieker zu haben, was hast denn angestellt?


Wahrscheinlich mehrere Bestellungen wöchentlich und dabei noch Loyality Points mit eingelöst. 😉


----------



## Remux (24. Juni 2021)

wen bestecht ihr eigentlich für den newsletter? ich habs jetzt mit drei domains probiert sowohl mit ner mail an die info adresse, als auch das anmeldeformular auf deren site...


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Juni 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> wen bestecht ihr eigentlich für den newsletter? ich habs jetzt mit drei domains probiert sowohl mit ner mail an die info adresse, als auch das anmeldeformular auf deren site...


Wenn ich Probleme habe,
Schreibe ich dem Pierre ne Mail


----------



## Remux (24. Juni 2021)

Und den Pierre erreicht man wie? gern per PN


----------



## Stetox (24. Juni 2021)

Mittagsnewsletter

71€ roxkshox XC30 ;recon,judy, sid ,revelation. / 142€ suntour aion / 284€ sram der arr red etap /91€ chainset X1. / -60 percent zipp


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Juni 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Und den Pierre erreicht man wie? gern per PN


Auch nur über die Info RCZ Mail. Die haben anscheinend Filter


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. Juni 2021)

Hat mal einer zufällig drauf geachtet ob dieser 800x35 Riser raceface Carbon Lenker in den Newslettern auftaucht - und wenn ja, für welchen preis!?






						RACEFACE Handlebar NEXT Carbon 35x800mm Black/Red RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>RACEFACE Handlebar NEXT Carbon 35x800mm Black/Red</strong></p> <p><strong>FEATURES</strong></p> <p><span>Material : Carbon<br />Dimensions : 35x800mm<br /></span> </p> <p>**The product is on the photo</p> <p> </p> <p> </p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Bekomme zwar immer die Newsletter, hab aber nicht darauf geachtet, jetzt würde ich ihn gerne haben - aber nicht für den regulären Preis ...


----------



## Hille2001 (25. Juni 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Hat mal einer zufällig drauf geachtet ob dieser 800x35 Riser raceface Carbon Lenker in den Newslettern auftaucht - und wenn ja, für welchen preis!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16.04.21 und 13.08.2020 war der im Angebot
RACEFACE Handlebar NEXT Carbon 35x800mm Black/Green = 40.99e anstatt 195.71e

RACEFACE Handlebar NEXT Carbon 35x800mm Black/Green = 40.99e anstatt 195.71e


----------



## Remux (25. Juni 2021)

waren das nicht die gefälschten bzw. viel zu leichten Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (25. Juni 2021)

wenn die 120g wiegen ja


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. Juni 2021)

danke für die Antwort, dann werde ich die mal im Auge behalte - ja 120g fände ich auch etwas zu leicht. wenn die 220g wiegen würden, dann denke ich geht das in Ordnung.


----------



## Collateral (25. Juni 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> waren das nicht die gefälschten bzw. viel zu leichten Lenker?



Gerade erstmal die alten Posts aus dem September rausgesucht in denen das diskutiert wurde. War mir gar nicht bekannt   Nachher erstmal Lenker wiegen und dann vielleicht Schnappatmung kriegen, weil ich mit dem Ding seit letztem Jahr durch die Gegend moshe


----------



## Poldi78 (25. Juni 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Epictetus (25. Juni 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> danke für die Antwort, dann werde ich die mal im Auge behalte - ja 120g fände ich auch etwas zu leicht. wenn die 220g wiegen würden, dann denke ich geht das in Ordnung.


Nein, waren die 760er


----------



## Collateral (25. Juni 2021)

Collateral schrieb:


> Gerade erstmal die alten Posts aus dem September rausgesucht in denen das diskutiert wurde. War mir gar nicht bekannt   Nachher erstmal Lenker wiegen und dann vielleicht Schnappatmung kriegen, weil ich mit dem Ding seit letztem Jahr durch die Gegend moshe



Zwischenstand:
Lenker abgebaut und gewogen. ✅
Schnappatmung gekriegt. ✅
RCZ geschrieben. ✅


----------



## Hille2001 (25. Juni 2021)

Was wiegt deiner denn?


----------



## Collateral (26. Juni 2021)

130g etwa laut ungenauer Küchenwaage (760er Breite).

Ich ärgere mich selbst, dass ichs beim Anbau nicht bemerkt habe, dass der viel zu leicht ist. War damals das letzte fehlende Teil beim Neuaufbau und ich war wohl etwas hektisch.


----------



## Schn33fraese (26. Juni 2021)

Wenigstens kam es nicht zu einem @Collateral -Schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Collateral (26. Juni 2021)

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass sich mein Verständnis dafür sehr in Grenzen hält, dass ein Händer, wenn er merkt, dass er auf einer Lieferung fauler Lenker sitzt, es für unnötig befindet, mal die Bestellhistorie der letzten Wochen durchzuschauen und an die Käufer von dem Schrott eine Benachrichtigung zu senden.

Geht immerhin um einen nicht vertrauenswürdigen Lenker und nicht um minderwertige Getränkehalter oder Tretlager.


----------



## michael66 (26. Juni 2021)

Collateral schrieb:


> Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass sich mein Verständnis dafür sehr in Grenzen hält, dass ein Händer, wenn er merkt, dass er auf einer Lieferung fauler Lenker sitzt, es für unnötig befindet, mal die Bestellhistorie der letzten Wochen durchzuschauen und an die Käufer von dem Schrott eine Benachrichtigung zu senden.
> 
> Geht immerhin um einen nicht vertrauenswürdigen Lenker und nicht um minderwertige Getränkehalter oder Tretlager.


Das sehe ich prinzipiell auch genau so,vor allem da es sich in dem Fall ja eindeutig um Fälschungen des Lenkers handelt.
Aber auf jegliche Art von Support oder  Service muss man wohl bei den Preisen komplett verzichten.


----------



## piilu (26. Juni 2021)

War doch garnicht sicher ob die wirklich gefälscht waren


----------



## Collateral (26. Juni 2021)

Sie haben ja immerhin hier im Forum (!) einen Rückruf veröffentlicht.
Das heißt, sie gingen selbst davon aus, dass was nicht stimmt. Was ja bei solchen Abweichungen im Gewicht auch sehr wahrscheinlich ist.
Aber einfach davon auszugehen, dass schon jeder das hier im Forum sieht, ist ziemlich fahrlässig, finde ich.


----------



## nauker (27. Juni 2021)

Weiß jemand etwas von den Trust Performance-Gabeln von Anfang/Mitte April?


----------



## bushDoctor (27. Juni 2021)

Gibt es hier keine Newsletter mehr? Das wäre sehr schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noobsaibot (27. Juni 2021)

Frühstückslektüre


----------



## noobsaibot (27. Juni 2021)

Weils so schön war machen wir gleich noch den Spätletter^^

Klick Mich


----------



## xforce1 (28. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (28. Juni 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Mit 29er Rockshox Gabeln!


----------



## xforce1 (29. Juni 2021)

und weiter gehts









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Danimal (29. Juni 2021)

Funktioniert bei irgendwem RCZSK ??


----------



## clmns (29. Juni 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei irgendwem RCZSK ??



Ja, aber nur bei geschätzt 50% der Artikel in der Liste.
Habe es mühsamst nach jedem In-den-Warenkorb-Legen neu probiert, und ggf wieder rausgelöscht.


----------



## xforce1 (29. Juni 2021)

Abendgrüße aus Luxemburg









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (30. Juni 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Flaminski (30. Juni 2021)

Hat eigentlich auch jemand Ende Mai eine Pike Ultimate 130mm bestellt und ggf. schon was gehört? Würde das Teil ja ganz gerne noch diese Saison fahren. 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (1. Juli 2021)

Ende Mai ist doch gerade mal einen Monat her. So schnell habe ich die übliche Aktionsware von rcz noch nie bekommen. Ich rechne meist mit 2 bis 3 Monaten.


----------



## Danimal (1. Juli 2021)

Die im März bestellte Trust Message eines Kumpels wurden soeben storniert, weil RCZ offenbar keine Ware erhalten hat. Komischerweise ist sie heute wieder im Newsletter - für 1324€ und damit teurer als regulär auf der RCZ-Website. Das muss natürlich ein Fehler sein. Was ein Glück, dass ich meine noch bekommen habe


----------



## xforce1 (1. Juli 2021)

Letzten Monat war die Trust auch ein paar mal im NL. Allerdings wundert mich bei dem Laden nix mehr. 
Es gibt Leute die gehen ins Casino und spielen Roulette, andere bestellen bei RCZ. Mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man.


----------



## Stetox (1. Juli 2021)

Wobei verlieren im Casino bedeutet, dass dein Geld den Besitzer wechselt. Bei RCZ parkst du dein Geld wo anders und bekommst es zurück, falls die Ware nicht mehr kommt. 

Solange man nur Geld 'investiert', welches man nicht dringend braucht, sehe ich kein Problem bei RCZ.


----------



## xforce1 (1. Juli 2021)

Hier ist der heutige NL









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Flaminski (1. Juli 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ende Mai ist doch gerade mal einen Monat her. So schnell habe ich die übliche Aktionsware von rcz noch nie bekommen. Ich rechne meist mit 2 bis 3 Monaten.


Das stimmt schon, allerdings kamen die Laufräder eines Kumpels vor kurzem innerhalb von drei Wochen. 
Wahrscheinlich bin ich nur deshalb so ungeduldig, weil im Oktober Kind Nummer 3 kommt und meine Saison dieses Jahr dementsprechend kürzer ausfallen wird. 😉


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Juli 2021)

Oktober? Na da hat RCZ ja kurze Lieferzeiten dagegen, was soll da das Gejammer?


----------



## Flaminski (1. Juli 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Oktober? Na da hat RCZ ja kurze Lieferzeiten dagegen, was soll da das Gejammer?


😄


----------



## Flo7 (1. Juli 2021)

RCz werden leider die Liefermengen gekürtzt, wurde mir letztens bei einer Stornierung mitgeteilt. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn es bei RCZ noch chaotischer wird.

Hab aktuell vier Gabeln von 22.5 offen... Vor Ende Juli rechne ich aber nicht mit den Gabeln, falls sie überhaupt kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (1. Juli 2021)

Abend NL








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Schibbl (1. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Letzten Monat war die Trust auch ein paar mal im NL. Allerdings wundert mich bei dem Laden nix mehr.
> Es gibt Leute die gehen ins Casino und spielen Roulette, andere bestellen bei RCZ. Mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man.


Also wenn ich ins Casino gehen, lautet das Resümee des Abends immer: "Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die Anderen" Deshalb bestelle ich lieber bei RCZ. Die haben ne Geld zurück Garantie.


----------



## Hille2001 (2. Juli 2021)

Heutiger NL



> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## xforce1 (2. Juli 2021)

Abend NL 








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (2. Juli 2021)

Schade, dass die aufgeführte Suntour Aion nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## xforce1 (3. Juli 2021)

Morgengrüße aus Luxemburg









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (3. Juli 2021)

Kam schon heute Nachmittag. Better late than never 









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (4. Juli 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## nauker (4. Juli 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Die im März bestellte Trust Message eines Kumpels wurden soeben storniert, weil RCZ offenbar keine Ware erhalten hat. Komischerweise ist sie heute wieder im Newsletter - für 1324€ und damit teurer als regulär auf der RCZ-Website. Das muss natürlich ein Fehler sein. Was ein Glück, dass ich meine noch bekommen habe


Meine vom 16.4 wurde noch nicht storniert- hoffe doch sehr, dass das nicht passiert;-) habe mir extra ein VR dafür gekauft...


----------



## xforce1 (4. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (4. Juli 2021)

Laut Webseite kommt die Trust sogar in Retail Verpackung mit Pumpe, siehe letzes Bild. Wenn sie denn kommt


----------



## xforce1 (5. Juli 2021)

Nieves hat heute verpennt









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Hille2001 (5. Juli 2021)

> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## xforce1 (6. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (6. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (7. Juli 2021)

Hatte am 16.6. bestellt und jetzt am Montag kam meine Bestellung von 11spd Shifter und Kette an, trotz Angabe von 30 Tagen Wartezeit. Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (7. Juli 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## AnAx (7. Juli 2021)

Schnell zuschlagen!


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Juli 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Schnell zuschlagen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1304126


Im französischen NL ist sie für 379.99 drin.


----------



## xforce1 (7. Juli 2021)

Die Yari gab es im Montagsabend NL sogar nochmals billiger.


----------



## AnAx (7. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Die Yari gab es im Montagsabend NL sogar nochmals billiger.



Sicher, dass die 160er da billiger war? Es ist auch noch ne Yari 29 mit 150mm drin für rd. 330€


----------



## JanSTR (7. Juli 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Sicher, dass die 160er da billiger war? Es ist auch noch ne Yari 29 mit 150mm drin für rd. 330€



Wenn man nicht gerade einer der ersten Empfänger des Newsletters ist, kommt man sowieso nur schwer an die richtigen Schnäppchen. 

PS: auch die obige 160mm  Yari reduziert sich auf 380 Euro im Warenkorb


----------



## xforce1 (7. Juli 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Sicher, dass die 160er da billiger war? Es ist auch noch ne Yari 29 mit 150mm drin für rd. 330€


kannn sein. Und was kostet ein Air shaft?


----------



## Schn33fraese (7. Juli 2021)

Ca. 30€


----------



## Poldi78 (7. Juli 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (7. Juli 2021)

Ich wär froh wenn das mit dem newsletter mal wieder klappen würde.
Neu eintragen auch andere Mail Adresse in unterschiedlicher Sprache hilft nix.
Seit Anfang Juni kommt plötzlich keiner mehr, Antwort gibts auf Nachfrage auch nicht.


----------



## xforce1 (8. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## wesone (8. Juli 2021)

Hi, hat einer die RS Yari 29 mit 150 mm Mal im Shop gesehen? Die Gabel ist seit Tagen immer wieder im Newsletter im Angebot, auf der Seite ist sie jedoch nirgends zu finden.


----------



## xforce1 (9. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## easy_rider (9. Juli 2021)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch so läuft, aber ich kriege quasi jedes Mal wenn ich einen der hier geposteten Rabattcodes eingebe die Meldung der Code sei ungültig :S


----------



## xforce1 (9. Juli 2021)

Ich habe es gerade mal eben probiert mit dem 1. Artikel (Fox Float 190x45mm) und es hat geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (9. Juli 2021)

easy_rider schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch so läuft, aber ich kriege quasi jedes Mal wenn ich einen der hier geposteten Rabattcodes eingebe die Meldung der Code sei ungültig :S


legst du verschiedene artikel in den warenkorb? ist die artikelnummer korrekt?


----------



## easy_rider (9. Juli 2021)

Ja, ich sammel da schon länger kleinere Dinge die ich mal mitbestellen will. Meinst du ich soll mal versuchen einfach nur den einzelnen Artikel in den Warenkorb zu legen?


----------



## Poldi78 (9. Juli 2021)

easy_rider schrieb:


> Ja, ich sammel da schon länger kleinere Dinge die ich mal mitbestellen will. Meinst du ich soll mal versuchen einfach nur den einzelnen Artikel in den Warenkorb zu legen?


Ja, das ist leider das Problem. Du kannst nur den rabattierten Artikel bestellen...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Juli 2021)

ich habe mir überlegt ich würde demnächst 1 Tages Online Seminare á 700€ anbieten:

*"wie nutze ich erfolgreich den RCZ End-Kunden-Onlineshop"*

folgende Themen werden behandelt

-  korrekte Umrechnung von der angegebene Lieferzeit in "Realtime"

- Das Phänomen "Gutscheincodes" - wie nutze ich welche Code mit welchen Artikeln, was ist möglich, was nicht !? (Intensiv Training - Dauer ca. 2h)

- Keine Newsletter mehr? Was tun um 2 x tgl. in den Newslettergenuss zu kommen (folgender Zusatzkurs ist optional Buchbar: "Newsletter in deiner Landesprache!"

- erfolgreiche Kommunikation mit nieves - was mag er, welches Sprache favorisiert er zur Kommunikation.

- Artikel Stornierung, Reklamation & Gutschriften - die goldene Paypalregel

- ein andere Artikel ist gekommen als bestellt? Einführungskurs: Ebay Plattform zum Artikelweiterverkauf

In Planung:

- Punkte Konto bei RCZ - was hat es damit auf sich? Wo kann man diese Punkte einlösen! ( in Klärung!)


----------



## culoduro (9. Juli 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ich habe mir überlegt ich würde demnächst 1 Tages Online Seminare á 700€ anbieten:
> 
> *"wie nutze ich erfolgreich den RCZ End-Kunden-Onlineshop"*
> 
> ...


€700 sind aber der Preis vor dem Discount. 
Der tagesaktuelle RCZ Code lässt sich dann auch bei Deinem Seminar für einen Rabatt von 50-70% einlösen...


----------



## xforce1 (9. Juli 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> - erfolgreiche Kommunikation mit nieves - was mag er, welches Sprache favorisiert er zur Kommunikation.



Und ich biete Dir ein Seminar für spanische Vornamen an inklusive Unterscheidung von weiblichen und männlichen Vornamen. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nieves


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Und ich biete Dir ein Seminar für spanische Vornamen an inklusive Unterscheidung von weiblichen und männlichen Vornamen. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nieves


Ich dachte immer das ist ein luxemburgischer Männername.


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ich habe mir überlegt ich würde demnächst 1 Tages Online Seminare á 700€ anbieten:
> 
> *"wie nutze ich erfolgreich den RCZ End-Kunden-Onlineshop"*
> 
> ...


Kannste eigentlich als "Internet, was ist das?" zusammenfassen.


----------



## xforce1 (9. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer das ist ein luxemburgischer Männername.


Naja ich habe ihr einen Heiratsantrag auf Spanisch gemacht und bekomme seit dem den NL auf Spanisch, LOL.


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Naja ich habe ihr einen Heiratsantrag auf Spanisch gemacht und bekomme seit dem den NL auf Spanisch, LOL.


Wie gut ist denn dein Spanisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (9. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Wie gut ist denn dein Spanisch?


Eigentlich hatte er versucht die Lieferzeit der Trust Gabel herauszufinden. Aber für den Newsletter hat es sich allemal gelohnt. Besonders da er ihn uns weiter gibt.


----------



## xforce1 (9. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Wie gut ist denn dein Spanisch?


Ungefähr so


----------



## isartrails (9. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Und ich biete Dir ein Seminar für spanische Vornamen an inklusive Unterscheidung von weiblichen und männlichen Vornamen. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nieves


Das hatten wir schon.
Kann im Spanischen beides sein. 
Oder auch divers...


----------



## xforce1 (10. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Stetox (10. Juli 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (11. Juli 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## suoixon (11. Juli 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ich habe mir überlegt ich würde demnächst 1 Tages Online Seminare á 700€ anbieten:
> 
> *"wie nutze ich erfolgreich den RCZ End-Kunden-Onlineshop"*
> 
> ...


Kein Witz, ich wär echt froh wenn das wieder klappen würde.
Habe Bestätigung in 3 Sprachen bekommen, aber nicht einen newsletter.


----------



## Poldi78 (11. Juli 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (12. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (12. Juli 2021)

> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## Stetox (13. Juli 2021)

EX1501  kamen heute an. 
Verpackung geht besser...


----------



## boarderking (13. Juli 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> EX1501  kamen heute an.
> Verpackung geht besser...
> Anhang anzeigen 1307132


ich würde ihn so übernehmen...


----------



## xforce1 (13. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## slowbeat (13. Juli 2021)

Geiler Mullet LRS:





						DT SWISS Wheelset H1900 27.5"/29" Disc BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Microspline Black RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DT SWISS Wheelset H1900 27.5"/29" Disc BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Microspline Black</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Rims:Aluminium<br />Hub : Aluminium<br />Hub<span style="font-variant-ligatures: normal; orphans: 2; widows: 2;"> </span>a




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Poldi78 (13. Juli 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Geiler Mullet LRS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die haben das halt wörtlich genommen....vorne "kurz", hinten "lang"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (13. Juli 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Geiler Mullet LRS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwo müssen die 'Reste' der für Mullet zerpflückten Laufradsätze ja hin 🤣


----------



## slowbeat (13. Juli 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Die haben das halt wörtlich genommen....vorne "kurz", hinten "lang"...


Nunja, Jeff Jones hatte ja schon vor etlichen Jahren vorn 26" Fät und hinten 29" verbaut.
Ich denk der Trend kommt langsam am Markt an  🤭


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Juli 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Die 11fach XX1-Kette liegt mit Versand bei 26€ und ist somit immer noch viel günstiger, als bei den üblichen Versendern (wenn die überhaupt welche haben).


Ist angekommen, beide ohne Kettenschloss


----------



## fone (13. Juli 2021)

Was sind denn diese DTSwiss H-Laufradsätze?


----------



## Stetox (13. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Was sind denn diese DTSwiss H-Laufradsätze?


LRS für die Motorisierten. H steht für Hybrid. 
Siehe Hier


----------



## ma1208 (13. Juli 2021)

Im Wesentlichen sind die Speichen/-flansche verstärkt. Ich als eher schwerer Fahrer weiß das auch ohne Motor zu schätzen. Ach ja, und die Hinterrad-Naben haben Stahlzahnscheiben mit eher wenigen Zähnen, sind aber im Zweifel schnell getauscht.
Ich kann die nur empfehlen, sind oft günstiger zu haben als die entsprechenden E-Gruppe, obwohl sie höchsten ein paar Gramm schwerer sind.


----------



## xforce1 (13. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
> ...


Selva R für 399. Ich hätte mir die hingelegt.


----------



## weazelxy (13. Juli 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Im Wesentlichen sind die Speichen/-flansche verstärkt. Ich als eher schwerer Fahrer weiß das auch ohne Motor zu schätzen. Ach ja, und die Hinterrad-Naben haben Stahlzahnscheiben mit eher wenigen Zähnen, sind aber im Zweifel schnell getauscht.
> Ich kann die nur empfehlen, sind oft günstiger zu haben als die entsprechenden E-Gruppe, obwohl sie höchsten ein paar Gramm schwerer sind.


Ich fahr die H1900 ebenfalls, da ich keine Gazelle bin. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und die halten echt was aus. Ich hab damals nur 289 Euro bei Rose bezahlt. Ein super Preis mMn.


----------



## bushDoctor (13. Juli 2021)

Eine Selva? Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2021)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Eine Selva? Wo?


War im letzten Newsletter. Ich hab ihn nicht gepostet, weil die Gabel eh schon weg war und dann nur noch die üblichen Gabeln drin waren.


----------



## Hille2001 (14. Juli 2021)

heute war Nives früh dran, Reba Solo ist leider schon aus


> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## fone (14. Juli 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> heute war Nives früh dran, Reba Solo ist leider schon aus


ach komm... 
Die wärs genau gewesen.


----------



## bushDoctor (14. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> War im letzten Newsletter. Ich hab ihn nicht gepostet, weil die Gabel eh schon weg war und dann nur noch die üblichen Gabeln drin waren.


Schade, auf die spekuliere ich gerade. 😞


----------



## Poldi78 (14. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> War im letzten Newsletter. Ich hab ihn nicht gepostet, weil die Gabel eh schon weg war und dann nur noch die üblichen Gabeln drin waren.


Welche Sprache vom NL bekommst Du? Ich hatte nie eine Selva drin....


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Welche Sprache vom NL bekommst Du? Ich hatte nie eine Selva drin....


FRZ.


----------



## Poldi78 (14. Juli 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (15. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Hille2001 (15. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
> ...



da wird die Reba immer noch beworben obwohl gar nicht im Shop auffindbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (15. Juli 2021)

*Endlich *nervt es mich auch mal, dass 2/3 der Sachen im Newsletter auf der Seite nicht auftauchen.  

Gabeln, Laufräder. Neu im Newsletter aber nicht auf der Seite. 16 Minuten nach dem FRZ Newsletter.


----------



## ma1208 (15. Juli 2021)

16 Minuten? Ich glaube die wirklich guten Sachen sind mittlerweile in 16 Sekunden ausverkauft.


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2021)

Das M1900 HR is auch seit gestern nicht mehr erhältlich. Stört doch den Newsletter nicht…


----------



## Flo7 (15. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> *Endlich *nervt es mich auch mal, dass 2/3 der Sachen im Newsletter auf der Seite nicht auftauchen.
> 
> Gabeln, Laufräder. Neu im Newsletter aber nicht auf der Seite. 16 Minuten nach dem FRZ Newsletter.



Hauptproblem sind die unterschiedliche Zeiten wann die Newsletter ankommen! Ich schaffe es eigentlich immer innerhalb von 1min nach erhalt vom newsletter und da sind schon die guten Sachen lange weg...

Teilweise kommt ja schon der FR Newsletter Stunden vorm Deutschen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hauptproblem sind die unterschiedliche Zeiten wann die Newsletter ankommen! Ich schaffe es eigentlich immer innerhalb von 1min nach erhalt vom newsletter und da sind schon die guten Sachen lange weg...
> 
> Teilweise kommt ja schon der FR Newsletter Stunden vorm Deutschen.



hättest du meinen Kurs besucht, wüsstest du --> auch wenn Artikel in der Newsletter auftauchen heisst es nicht unbedingt, das diese auch tatsächlich vorrätig waren mit Versand der ersten Newsletter dieses Tages  

Vielleicht waren die Artikel schon bei der Newsletter von vor Wochen/Monaten mit drin und dann verkauft


----------



## xforce1 (15. Juli 2021)

Wer keine Geduld und Toleranz mitbringt, ist bei RCZ sowieso falsch aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (15. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das M1900 HR is auch seit gestern nicht mehr erhältlich. Stört doch den Newsletter nicht…


Aber immerhin war es mal erhältlich bzw. gab es den Artikel tatsächlich auf der RCZ-Seite. 
Blöd finde ich nur, wenn den Artikel nie jemand zu Gesicht bekommen hat und man gar nicht weiß, ob der überhaupt jemals angeboten wurde.

Aber gut -  der China-Rahmen ist noch nicht mal abgeschickt, hab noch Zeit zu gucken.
Wenn ich nix kriege und das Zeug dann wirklich brauche, muss ich halt woanders kaufen.


----------



## Poldi78 (15. Juli 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Hille2001 (16. Juli 2021)

> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...



Moin Jungs, NL incomming


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das M1900 HR is auch seit gestern nicht mehr erhältlich. Stört doch den Newsletter nicht…





fone schrieb:


> Aber immerhin war es mal erhältlich bzw. gab es den Artikel tatsächlich auf der RCZ-Seite.
> Blöd finde ich nur, wenn den Artikel nie jemand zu Gesicht bekommen hat und man gar nicht weiß, ob der überhaupt jemals angeboten wurde.
> 
> Aber gut -  der China-Rahmen ist noch nicht mal abgeschickt, hab noch Zeit zu gucken.
> Wenn ich nix kriege und das Zeug dann wirklich brauche, muss ich halt woanders kaufen.



so langsam nervt mich RCZ
Das seit Tagen nicht mehr vorhandene HR wird weiterhin beworben.

der Newsletter is einfach nur Müll


----------



## Schibbl (16. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> so langsam nervt mich RCZ
> Das seit Tagen nicht mehr vorhandene HR wird weiterhin beworben.
> 
> der Newsletter is einfach nur Müll


Luxusproblem. Lässt sich durch Einsatz von mehr Geld bei anderem Lieferanten lösen.


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Luxusproblem. Lässt sich durch Einsatz von mehr Geld bei anderem Lieferanten lösen.


Möglich, aber nicht sinnvoll.

ein M1900 HR mit günstiger 370er Nabe und günstiger Felge is mMn eigentlich nicht  > 100 € wert. Es kostet mehr,  aber wert is es das nicht


----------



## aibeekey (16. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Möglich, aber nicht sinnvoll.
> 
> ein M1900 HR mit günstiger 370er Nabe und günstiger Felge is mMn eigentlich nicht  > 100 € wert. Es kostet mehr,  aber wert is es das nicht



Dafür hast du es dann eben in 3 Tagen und musst dich nicht über den Newsletter ärgern.
Bist du der Doppelaccount von Isartrails?


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Dafür hast du es dann eben in 3 Tagen


Wer bei RCZ kauft, hat keinen Bedarf, sondern will…



aibeekey schrieb:


> Bist du der Doppelaccount von Isartrails?


Bist du Deppert? Ernst gemeinte Frage von einem Freund…


----------



## Poldi78 (17. Juli 2021)

Der frühe Vogel und so...

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (17. Juli 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (18. Juli 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (18. Juli 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Juli 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## un..inc (19. Juli 2021)

Die Raidon kann man für den Preis mal mitnehmen...


----------



## der-gute (19. Juli 2021)

Am 16.6. habe ich meine Bestellung über  5 Ketten im Gesamtwert von 112€ storniert.

vor zwei Tagen wars mir dann zu dumm, weiter auf das Geld zu warten, ich hab Nieves ne Mail geschickt.
Die Antwort war standardisiert und bat  Geduld, da der Prozess laufen würde…

heute gabs dann die Erstattung.

ob da wirklich alles unter Kontrolle is, wenn man nicht nachhakt…?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. Juli 2021)

mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel für

- der Artikel aus dem Newsletter existierte gar nicht

- der Artikel aus dem Newsletter  ist schnell weg

Ich beobachte den oberen Lenker schon seit Wochen (RACEFACE Cintre NEXT Carbon 35x800mm Black/Red ).... Newsletter kam bei mir um 18:50 ... um 19:30 habe ich nachgesehen und er war weg, die anderen 35er Raceface Lenker waren zu 99% gar nicht Shop, zumidenst gestern gab es die noch nicht.




RACEFACE Cintre NEXT Carbon 35x800mm Black/Red = 39.99e au lieu de 197.35e
RACEFACE Cintre NEXT Carbon 35x810mm Black/Green = 39.99e au lieu de 197.35e
RACEFACE Cintre NEXT Carbon 35x800mm Black/Green = 39.99e au lieu de 197.35e
RACEFACE Cintre NEXT Carbon 35x780mm Black/Green = 39.99e au lieu de 197.35e


----------



## Nd-60 (19. Juli 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel für
> 
> - der Artikel aus dem Newsletter existierte gar nicht
> 
> ...


Bei RF Lenkern wäre ich inzwischen sehr vorsichtig bei RCZ.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. Juli 2021)

ja, hätte ich ihn für ~50 € bekommen hätte ich es riskiert, waren wohl nur die 760er betroffen. 
Und ich hätte ihn gewogen und bei 120g sofort in den Bikem ... ähmm, bei nieves schnellsten reklamiert


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Juli 2021)

👹

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2021)

Ich werde zwei meiner drei bestellten XTR12 Kassetten die Tage einschicken, weil die Nieten vom 18/21er Ritzel sich gelockert haben. Die Kommunikation mit RCZ war sehr schnell und sie sagten, dass ich sie einschicken soll. Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht. Sie schicken sie zu Shimano und dort sagte man mir, dass das auf keinen Fall unter Verschleiß läuft.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme die Kassetten neu und nicht mein Geld.


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Juli 2021)

Ich habe da wenig Hoffnung für dich, dass du eine neue Kassette erhältst. Bei meiner Shimano-Brille hat sich die Tönungsfolie abgelöst und sie wollten mir lediglich den Kaufpreis erstatten. Dann fahre ich sie lieber noch etwas mit der abgelösten Folie.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich habe da wenig Hoffnung für dich, dass du eine neue Kassette erhältst. Bei meiner Shimano-Brille hat sich die Tönungsfolie abgelöst und sie wollten mir lediglich den Kaufpreis erstatten. Dann fahre ich sie lieber noch etwas mit der abgelösten Folie.


Mit sagten sie, dass das von Shimano entschieden wird.


----------



## Poldi78 (20. Juli 2021)

💂‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Mit sagten sie, dass das von Shimano entschieden wird.



Kurz nochmal OT, ist vielleicht für einige interessant.
Shimano scheint da momentan massive Qualitätsprobleme durch die Bank zu haben.
Bei meinem Specialized war die mitgelieferte Kassette teils verzogen (einzelne Ritzel am fixen Teil der microspline Kassette).
Mein Händler hat daraufhin heute Morgen 2 weitere, die er direkt von Shimano bekommen hat probiert und beide hatten auch Probleme, erst eine weitere, in dem Fall XT war einwandfrei.
Die sollten also vorgewarnt sein.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Juli 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 💂‍♂️
> 
> Newsletter


Schade, dass die codes nich gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (20. Juli 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Schade, dass die codes nich gehen...


Hmm...ich hatte gerade einfach mal den von der weißen Procraft Sattelstütze probiert und der ging bei mir...🤷‍♂️


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Juli 2021)

Mein Fehler - hatte die falsche Artikelnummer im Korb.


----------



## Karup (21. Juli 2021)

Woher bekommst du immer die Newsletter?
Habe mich vor kurzem (wieder) angemeldt, bisher aber keinen bekommen.


----------



## Poldi78 (21. Juli 2021)

👨‍🍳

Newsletter

Hab mich irgendwann mal eingetragen und seitdem bekomm ich den NL...🤷‍♂️


----------



## Poldi78 (21. Juli 2021)

🧑‍🚀

Newsletter


----------



## suoixon (21. Juli 2021)

Karup schrieb:


> Woher bekommst du immer die Newsletter?
> Habe mich vor kurzem (wieder) angemeldt, bisher aber keinen bekommen.


Willkommen im Club


----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (22. Juli 2021)

un..inc schrieb:


> Die Raidon kann man für den Preis mal mitnehmen...


Ich habe die einfach mal mitgenommen: Sonntag bestellt und seit heute Mittag schon da!


----------



## Poldi78 (22. Juli 2021)

🧞‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Mit sagten sie, dass das von Shimano entschieden wird.


Tatsache, ich habe die Seite: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/de/kundendienst-warenruecksendung noch einmal gelesen. Da steht unter 3.:


> *Ich möchte ein oder mehrere Produkte unter Garantie zurücksenden. Was tun ?*
> 
> Bitte senden Sie uns eine E-Mail (oder füllen Sie das Kontaktformular aus) mit folgenden Angaben :
> 
> ...


----------



## un..inc (22. Juli 2021)

ThurgoodJenkins schrieb:


> Ich habe die einfach mal mitgenommen: Sonntag bestellt und seit heute Mittag schon da!


Same Same...
Leider ohne ovp, aber schnell...
Die günstige mt4 war auch mit dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (22. Juli 2021)

🦫

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (23. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (23. Juli 2021)

und weiter gehts


----------



## Hille2001 (24. Juli 2021)

Moin NL



> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## xforce1 (25. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (25. Juli 2021)

👑

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (26. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (26. Juli 2021)

🤖

Newsletter


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Juli 2021)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> habe mir den  SUPER DELUXE COIL RT REMOTE gegönnt.
> Weiß jemand ob man die Remonte Steuerung auf einen normalen Hebel umrüsten kann?



Hast du da was rausgefunden?

EDIT:
Die Amis haben nachgefragt, geht nicht





						Rockshox Super Deluxe RT Remote - Removal - Pinkbike Forum
					

Rockshox Super Deluxe RT Remote - Removal in Mechanics' Lounge




					www.pinkbike.com
				






			
				Pinkbike schrieb:
			
		

> Sram tech support says its integrated into the main assembly of the shock and cannot be deleted. Basically we have to get a new shock. I hate the bar clutter and I’m going to figure out a bottle cage mounted remote to relocate the control of the rear shock. Gonna be a while but when I figure it out I’ll share it here


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (27. Juli 2021)

🐉

Newsletter


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Juli 2021)

Der Countdown geht los. Meine zwei XTR Kassetten sind bei RCZ eingegangen. Mal sehen was Shimano Benelux dazu sagt.


----------



## xforce1 (28. Juli 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (28. Juli 2021)

🕺

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (29. Juli 2021)

🕴️

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (29. Juli 2021)

65€ roues gtr / 109€ roues mavic crossmax. /35€ cintre itm,deda /39€ pédalier LG1 race /29€ computer topeak / 2€ tiges de selle itm , ritchey, specialized. . .des prix fous)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TearZz (29. Juli 2021)

Bei "not in Stock" kann man sich bestimmt auf mehrere Monate Lieferzeit einstellen oder?^^


----------



## isartrails (29. Juli 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> Bei "not in Stock" kann man sich bestimmt auf mehrere Monate Lieferzeit einstellen oder?^^


Bin schon mal auf die Antworten hier gespannt...


----------



## Splash (29. Juli 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> Bei "not in Stock" kann man sich bestimmt auf mehrere Monate Lieferzeit einstellen oder?^^


Oder alternativ im isartrails-Bikeshop bestellen - sofort lieferbar und besserer Service 😂


----------



## suoixon (30. Juli 2021)

So bin mal weiter auf die Suche nach den Newsletter Problemen, seit 2.6. kommt nämlich plötzlich keiner mehr, gegangen und habe folgendes versucht was nicht zielführend war.
1. Neu angemeldet in mehreren Sprachen, Bestätigung zur Anmeldung kommt, Newsletter nicht, das ganze dann nochmal mit anderen Browsern, an & abgemeldet
2. neuen E-Mail account bei anderem Anbieter erstellt und wie 1., kein Erfolg
3. Nieves über die info bzw. gmail kontaktiert, keine Rückmeldung
4. Unterschiedliche Browser getestet um die Newsletter Einstellungen bei angemeldeten Account zu editieren, hier sind immer die Haken wieder raus.





soooo, @sauerlaender75 du scheinst ja der Experte zu sein; Kiste Bier steht bereit


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. Juli 2021)

Eure Emailprobleme könnten auch gut und gerne an euren Spamfiltern/EMailanbietern liegen. Statt am Eintragen bei RCZ selbst.

Ist ja ein Versender der täglich mehrere komisch aussehende Emails an viele Empfänger versendet.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (30. Juli 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> So bin mal weiter auf die Suche nach den Newsletter Problemen, seit 2.6. kommt nämlich plötzlich keiner mehr, gegangen und habe folgendes versucht was nicht zielführend war.
> 1. Neu angemeldet in mehreren Sprachen, Bestätigung zur Anmeldung kommt, Newsletter nicht, das ganze dann nochmal mit anderen Browsern, an & abgemeldet
> 2. neuen E-Mail account bei anderem Anbieter erstellt und wie 1., kein Erfolg
> 3. Nieves über die info bzw. gmail kontaktiert, keine Rückmeldung
> ...


welche Sorte ?

Die Newsletter kommt generell, vielleicht noch eine andere Emailadresse probieren.

man kann die Newsletter ja auch ohne Account empfangen

Oder Kontakt direkt auf nehmen - wenn du in französisch die Email schreibst, hast du direkt nen Stein im Brett   ich empfehle dafür www.deepl.com

direkte email adressen:  sophie oder Info      +  @rczbikeshop.com


----------



## suoixon (30. Juli 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> welche Sorte ?
> 
> Die Newsletter kommt generell, vielleicht noch eine andere Emailadresse probieren.
> 
> ...


Email Adressen bin ich irritiert warum halt von einen auf den anderen Tag nix kommt.
Info hatte ich auch versucht, die Sophie kannte ich noch nicht.
Deepl ist mir bekannt, bisher hat es mit englisch gut geklappt. Aber wie erwähnt seit 2 Monaten ist Funkstille außer der Bestätigung das ich angemeldet bin kommt nix mehr nach, egal ob gmail, iCloud, Web.de


----------



## noobsaibot (30. Juli 2021)

sharing is caring 😁


----------



## Flo7 (30. Juli 2021)

Grad die Versandbenachrichtigung von der Fox 36, Lyrik Ultimate und Pike  von Ende Mai erhalten.

Bin gespannt welche Fox kommt, da war ja alles offen.


----------



## k0p3 (30. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Grad die Versandbenachrichtigung von der Fox 36, Lyrik Ultimate und Pike  von Ende Mai erhalten.
> 
> Bin gespannt welche Fox kommt, da war ja alles offen.



Ich auch für die Lyrik.
Mal gespannt, was welche Farbe und Offset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (30. Juli 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich auch für die Lyrik.
> Mal gespannt, was welche Farbe und Offset.


Ich hab meine schwarze mit kurzem Offset schon ein paar Wochen


----------



## Flo7 (30. Juli 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich auch für die Lyrik.
> Mal gespannt, was welche Farbe und Offset.


Als Farbe war doch Black angegeben.


jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab meine schwarze mit kurzem Offset schon ein paar Wochen



Lyrik Ultimate oder Lyrik Select+? Wann hattest du bestellt?


----------



## k0p3 (30. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Als Farbe war doch Black angegeben.



Bin mir (ziemlich ☺️) sicher, dass bei mir "unknown" als Farbe stand.


----------



## Brewmaster (31. Juli 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Eure Emailprobleme könnten auch gut und gerne an euren Spamfiltern/EMailanbietern liegen. Statt am Eintragen bei RCZ selbst.
> 
> Ist ja ein Versender der täglich mehrere komisch aussehende Emails an viele Empfänger versendet.


Welcher Filter solls denn sein, wenn man mehrere Mailkonten probiert? Freenet, Gmail, Web etc. nirgends, selbst auf die Adresse von meiner Arbeit ausprobiert, nirgends kommt er durch aber die Mail zur aufnahme für den Newsletter geht überall durch.


----------



## Hille2001 (31. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen NL


> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## Hille2001 (31. Juli 2021)

Nachmittags NL


> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## nauker (1. August 2021)

Meine Trust-Gabel von Mitte April ist immer noch auf en cours- muss ich da mal langsam tätig werden? 
Eigentlich wollt´ich die schon gern haben;-)


----------



## Poldi78 (1. August 2021)

🏃‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## delphi1507 (1. August 2021)

nauker schrieb:


> Meine Trust-Gabel von Mitte April ist immer noch auf en cours- muss ich da mal langsam tätig werden?
> Eigentlich wollt´ich die schon gern haben;-)


Mehr als warten bleibt dir dann nicht übrig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (1. August 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🏃‍♂️
> 
> Newsletter


Schade, daß XM1501 Hinterrad in 27,5" ist leider schon weg....


----------



## fexbru (1. August 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Schade, daß XM1501 Hinterrad in 27,5" ist leider schon weg....


Hab das schon länger auf dem Schirm und wollte heute bei 99€ zuschlagen. Im Korb wurde dann aber weniger abgezogen und es kostete 199€ +Versand. Für den Preis war es mir zu teuer 😅
Glaub im Newsletter war das heute auch ein Fehler, da das vr für 130€ drin war und das HR (sind eigentlich immer teurer) für 99€


----------



## boarderking (1. August 2021)

eh zu breit


----------



## xforce1 (2. August 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## fexbru (2. August 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Schade, daß XM1501 Hinterrad in 27,5" ist leider schon weg....


Ist wieder drin. Zumindest das mit 40er breite


----------



## fone (2. August 2021)

Geht bei euch der Code *RCZSLD60?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (2. August 2021)

Jupp, da hätte man blind zuschlage


fexbru schrieb:


> Ist wieder drin. Zumindest das mit 40er breite


In 27,5" kann ich da leider nichts finden.


----------



## Alex_Zeller (2. August 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Geht bei euch der Code *RCZSLD60?*


Leider nicht, nein


----------



## Poldi78 (2. August 2021)

🥶

Newsletter


----------



## fexbru (2. August 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Jupp, da hätte man blind zuschlage
> 
> In 27,5" kann ich da leider nichts finden.






Ganz unten im Newsletter. Nimm du es sonst muss ich irgendwann noch zuschlagen 😅


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2021)

Das Hinterrad gibt es nur immer wieder im Newsletter

auf der Homepage findet man es nie (nicht mehr)


----------



## youdontknow (2. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad gibt es nur immer wieder im Newsletter
> 
> auf der Homepage findet man es nie (nicht mehr)


That‘s it….


----------



## slowbeat (2. August 2021)

Zum Glück, sonst hätt ichs noch kaufen müssen.


----------



## michael66 (2. August 2021)

Kostete aber über 200€ nicht 99€.


----------



## slowbeat (2. August 2021)

Nujorr, zu Angebotszeiten war der 1501 LRS mit 40mm Maulweite für deutlich unter 400€ zu haben. Das gibt's nicht als Standard und beim Freundlichen biste ja schnell über dem Doppelten.


----------



## michael66 (2. August 2021)

Für um die 350€ für den Satz kann man nicht meckern wenn man die 40 er Felgen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (3. August 2021)

Ich hab ~ letztes Jahr 280 für den Satz gezahlt


----------



## boarderking (3. August 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich hab ~ letztes Jahr 280 für den Satz gezahlt


das ist ja Toll


----------



## slowbeat (3. August 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich hab ~ letztes Jahr 280 für den Satz gezahlt


1501 mit 40er Felgen?


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> 1501 mit 40er Felgen?


Alle DT LRS gingen um 2-300€ über den Tisch


----------



## slowbeat (3. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Alle DT LRS gingen um 2-300€ über den Tisch


Käse. Die 1501 waren stets teurer als die 1700er und die als die 1900er.
Daneben sind die 40mm 1501 halt auch eher ne Sondervariante, die es regulär kaum geben dürfte.
In 29" wär ich da super schwach geworden.


----------



## jammerlappen (3. August 2021)

Wobei die 1900er deutlich unter 200 waren


----------



## AnAx (3. August 2021)

Ich hab gerade nochmal geschaut, habe letztes Jahr im August bei RCZ die XM 1501 mit 40mm Felgen für knappe 280€ für den Satz gekauft.


----------



## slowbeat (3. August 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wobei die 1900er deutlich unter 200 waren


Ja, die Dinger mit 22mm Felgen, die keiner haben wollte.


----------



## jammerlappen (3. August 2021)

Nö, die 30er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (3. August 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> 1501 mit 40er Felgen?


Si, wie @AnAx auch schreibt. Da waren die aber noch ganz frisch mit 20 Wochen Lieferzeit. Lieferumfang absolut deluxe, da geht dann auch der Centerlock-Käse in Ordnung


----------



## AnAx (3. August 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Si, wie @AnAx auch schreibt. Da waren die aber noch ganz frisch mit 20 Wochen Lieferzeit. Lieferumfang absolut deluxe, da geht dann auch der Centerlock-Käse in Ordnung



Stimmt, das war der einzige Satz, wo alles dabei war, XD-Freilauf, CL-Adapter und Ventile 🥳


----------



## slowbeat (3. August 2021)

Tscha, so isse, die RCZ Lotterie.
BTW: suche nachm Urlaub n 27.5er Hinterrad, 12x142, gern 1900er o.ä., 30mm Felge, Freilauf egal.
Vielleicht hat wer was über.


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Käse


Aha…

q.e.d., siehe oben.


----------



## Hille2001 (3. August 2021)

Neuer NL
Der LD60 geht wieder nicht,weiß der Nieves wahrscheinlich selber nicht was er da tut?!



> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## suoixon (3. August 2021)

Kann mir mal einer nen gefallen tuen und sich mit irgendeiner Mail Adresse bei RCZ anmelden und prüfen ob er was bekommt? Also mehr als die Bestätigung.

ich  bekomme auf keine Mail eine Rückmeldung, egal welche Sprache oder Adresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (3. August 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer nen gefallen tuen und sich mit irgendeiner Mail Adresse bei RCZ anmelden und prüfen ob er was bekommt? Also mehr als die Bestätigung.
> 
> ich  bekomme auf keine Mail eine Rückmeldung, egal welche Sprache oder Adresse.



Willkommen im Klub.


----------



## Flo7 (3. August 2021)

Schon wer die 36er 29“ erhalten? Falls j, welches Modell ist gekommen?


----------



## Poldi78 (3. August 2021)

🐘

Newsletter


----------



## fexbru (3. August 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer nen gefallen tuen und sich mit irgendeiner Mail Adresse bei RCZ anmelden und prüfen ob er was bekommt? Also mehr als die Bestätigung.
> 
> ich  bekomme auf keine Mail eine Rückmeldung, egal welche Sprache oder Adresse.


Schon mehrfach mit anderen Adressen versucht, klappt nicht mehr auch per Mail täglich an den Support kein Newsletter. 
Wollte mit ner neuen Adresse und Weiterleitung einen Verteiler für die Leute hier bauen. Mit meiner richtigen ist das leider nicht drin...


----------



## Hille2001 (4. August 2021)

NL


> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## -Robert- (4. August 2021)

War einer bei den Kind Shock Stützen erfolgreich? Die scheinen plötzlich ALLE (Größen/Verstellwege) weg zu sein?


----------



## Poldi78 (4. August 2021)

🦅

Newsletter


----------



## Hille2001 (5. August 2021)

Neuer Tag neues Glück



> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## Hille2001 (5. August 2021)

Kaffee NL ☕



> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## Poldi78 (6. August 2021)

🏀

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (6. August 2021)

nauker schrieb:


> Meine Trust-Gabel von Mitte April ist immer noch auf en cours- muss ich da mal langsam tätig werden?
> Eigentlich wollt´ich die schon gern haben;-)


War heute wieder dabei. Allerdings 10 Euro teurer und Lieferzeit 5 Tage. Ob das ein gutes Omen ist?


----------



## Flo7 (6. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Schon wer die 36er 29“ erhalten? Falls j, welches Modell ist gekommen?



Die überraschungs Fox 36er Factory ist angekommen...






Angekommen ist dann diese:





Komisch, dass sie keine VVC Einheit hat aber für 649€ kann man sich nicht wirklich beschweren.

Die anderen Gabeln sind auch alle, wie beschrieben, angekommen. Dabei war auch eine schwarze Lyrik Ultimate mit 42mm Offset, die ja überall ausverkauft ist.


----------



## Remux (6. August 2021)

Da rcz nicht gut zu mir ist, musste ich bei Bike components zuschlagen 




Läuft top im hightower



Test des dpx2 factory für 299 steht noch aus


----------



## Flo7 (6. August 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Da rcz nicht gut zu mir ist, musste ich bei Bike components zuschlagen
> Anhang anzeigen 1318627
> 
> Läuft top im hightower


Ja nach der BC Aktion wirken sogar die Preise von RCZ teuer 😅
Hab mir deshalb 15 Gabeln bei BC gekauft😂 Man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Poldi78 (6. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja nach der BC Aktion wirken sogar die Preise von RCZ teuer 😅
> Hab mir deshalb 15 Gabeln bei BC gekauft😂 Man weiß ja nie...


Wtf? 😱
Was macht man mit sovielen Gabeln?


----------



## Remux (6. August 2021)

Resellen, was sonst 💶💶💶💶💶


----------



## Hille2001 (6. August 2021)

Abend NL



> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## Poldi78 (7. August 2021)

🤖 

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (7. August 2021)

🌵

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (7. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die überraschungs Fox 36er Factory ist angekommen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1318622
> 
> ...


Falls du die nicht benötigst, ich suche gerade eine 🤗

Hab's leider damals verpasst und mir dann eine ZEB bestellt. 🧐


----------



## Poldi78 (8. August 2021)

☕

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (9. August 2021)

MorgenNL


----------



## Poldi78 (9. August 2021)

🪱

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (10. August 2021)

Vormittagsgrüße aus Luxemburg


----------



## Frell (10. August 2021)

Sind bei wem eigentlich schon die Trust Message Gabeln angekommen. Meine ist noch immer _en cours._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (10. August 2021)

👑

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (11. August 2021)

Noch jemand im Rennen um die Dede Alanera Lenker-Vorbau-Kombinationen?

Ansonsten:
1099€ roues carbon santa cruz / 59€ freins à disc sram / 49€ shimano rear derrailleur SLX....des prix fous


----------



## davez (11. August 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Noch jemand im Rennen um die Dede Alanera Lenker-Vorbau-Kombinationen?
> 
> Ansonsten:
> 1099€ roues carbon santa cruz / 59€ freins à disc sram / 49€ shimano rear derrailleur SLX....des prix fous


Die Laufräder sind ein Traum


----------



## HCAC (11. August 2021)

Hast du die etwa ergattern können? Ich gucke seit gestern Abend gefühlt jede Stunde auf die blöde Homepage und die sind nicht da, jetzt beim französischen Link sind sie auf einmal da und ausverkauft🙄


----------



## Flaminski (11. August 2021)

Ich hatte heute Mittag mal aus reinem Interesse wegen der Reserve geschaut und da hätte ich bestellen können. Bin allerdings auf 27,5 unterwegs und auch schon versorgt.


----------



## davez (11. August 2021)

HCAC schrieb:


> Hast du die etwa ergattern können? Ich gucke seit gestern Abend gefühlt jede Stunde auf die blöde Homepage und die sind nicht da, jetzt beim französischen Link sind sie auf einmal da und ausverkauft🙄


Angeblich ja... Zum zweiten Mal, dass ich einen mega Schnapper bei RCZ gemacht habe (damals LRS von DT Swiss). Der erste wurde nach 6 Monaten storniert   Insofern bin ich gespannt, ob er wirklich kommt.  Es scheint der letzte LRS gewesen zu sein, denn als ich direkt danach noch einmal auf die Seite gegangen bin, war er nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Splash (11. August 2021)

HCAC schrieb:


> Hast du die etwa ergattern können? Ich gucke seit gestern Abend gefühlt jede Stunde auf die blöde Homepage und die sind nicht da, jetzt beim französischen Link sind sie auf einmal da und ausverkauft🙄


Als ich den NL gepostet hatte, waren die auf jeden Fall verfügbar - da ist mein Auge auch direkt drauf gesprungen ...


----------



## HCAC (11. August 2021)

Sehr mysteriös, den letzten NL habe ich 11:33 Uhr erhalten und direkt den Link gedrückt…funktionierte nicht. Genau so wie der NL von gestern Abend. Auf der Seite waren sie auch nicht zu finden.
Lustige Truppe bei RCZ…immer schön heiß machen und dann funktioniert nix


----------



## Danimal (11. August 2021)

Im aktuellen Newsletter ist folgender Peugeot Hardtail-Carbonrahmen:






						PEUGEOT Cadre M01 29" Carbon Blue Taille 51 (C1385010-510-01) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>PEUGEOT Cadre M01 29" Carbon Blue Taille 51 (C1385010-510-01)</strong></p> <p>29"<br />Modele :M01 Hardtail<br />Frame:  Carbon </p> <p>Travel:100mm<br />Seatpost diameter: 27.2mm<br />Headtube: Tapered<br />BB compatible: PF30<br />For Disc




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Abgebildet ist ein Rahmen, der offenbar frisch aus der Lackierung kommt und ansonsten nach einem 0815-Chinarahmen aussieht. Natürlich wird Peugeot, wie die meisten anderen auch, in China produzieren. Aber das Bild sieht trotzdem erstmal nach Plagiat aus…. oder???


----------



## Poldi78 (11. August 2021)

🌍

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (11. August 2021)

HCAC schrieb:


> Sehr mysteriös, den letzten NL habe ich 11:33 Uhr erhalten und direkt den Link gedrückt…funktionierte nicht. Genau so wie der NL von gestern Abend. Auf der Seite waren sie auch nicht zu finden.
> Lustige Truppe bei RCZ…immer schön heiß machen und dann funktioniert nix


Per Link ist der LRS bei mir nicht aufgetaucht, auch nicht über die Suchfunktion.
Aber ich habe ihn über die Suche über Marken gefunden. Ich glaube das sind echte IT Profis


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Der Countdown geht los. Meine zwei XTR Kassetten sind bei RCZ eingegangen. Mal sehen was Shimano Benelux dazu sagt.


Gestern kam diese Mail:

"Dear sir,
Please note that we have received your item and it has been sent for manufacturer's warranty.
We remind you that the final decision is to the manufacturer. The warranty processing times depend entirely on the manufacturer (and usually last 4 to 8 weeks). We will notify you by email when we receive the item. It will be sent directly to you upon receipt. We thank you for your confidence,
Best Regards,
Nieves RCZ"


----------



## Daniel1893 (12. August 2021)

"
Dear Sir,
Thank you for your fidelity. We just subscribe you as VIP customer. We 
invite you to let us a message on Trustpilot 4 or 5* and we'll offer you 
2000 loyalty points in your costumer account as a comercial gift (= 20 
euros).
https://www.trustpilot.com/
To receive the points, you have to let a message of 4 or 5 lines
minimum.
Please let us know when you published it so that we could add the
points."

hat jemand schon so eine Mail hier erhalten und evtl. umgesetzt?


----------



## Poldi78 (12. August 2021)

📽️

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (12. August 2021)

Sorry, hab die ganze Zeit am Rad geschraubt...kam schon ein wenig früher...

Newsletter


----------



## Ghost1779 (12. August 2021)

Was heißt hier sorry?
Vielen lieben  Dank, das Du hier immer so fleißig postest!!
Hoffentlich hast erfolgreich geschraubt…


----------



## isartrails (13. August 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon so eine Mail hier erhalten und evtl. umgesetzt?


Habe ich noch nicht bekommen, würde ich aber auch nicht machen. Mein Prinzip: Gute Bewertung gegen guten Job.
Finde sowas generell unseriös, gute Bewertungen gegen "Belohnung" einzukaufen.
Mein Zahnarzt versucht's auch die ganze Zeit: 10 Prozent Rabatt für die nächste Zahnreinigung bei Hinterlassen einer guten Bewertung auf Jameda. Habe ich ihm auch direkt so ins Gesicht gesagt.


----------



## Daniel1893 (13. August 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nicht bekommen, würde ich aber auch nicht machen. Mein Prinzip: Gute Bewertung gegen guten Job.
> Finde sowas generell unseriös, gute Bewertungen gegen "Belohnung" einzukaufen.
> Mein Zahnarzt versucht's auch die ganze Zeit: 10 Prozent Rabatt für die nächste Zahnreinigung bei Hinterlassen einer guten Bewertung auf Jameda. Habe ich ihm auch direkt so ins Gesicht gesagt.


sehe ich ähnlich wie du. Wollte nur wissen ob ich wirklich VIP bin oder ob die Mail jeder bekommt  

Scheinen die Leute schon gezielt auszuwählen, ich hatte zum Beispiel noch keine schlechte Erfahrung mit denen...


----------



## davez (13. August 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nicht bekommen, würde ich aber auch nicht machen. Mein Prinzip: Gute Bewertung gegen guten Job.
> Finde sowas generell unseriös, gute Bewertungen gegen "Belohnung" einzukaufen.
> Mein Zahnarzt versucht's auch die ganze Zeit: 10 Prozent Rabatt für die nächste Zahnreinigung bei Hinterlassen einer guten Bewertung auf Jameda. Habe ich ihm auch direkt so ins Gesicht gesagt.


Und Du wunderst Dich, dass die Behandlungen jetzt mehr schmerzen als früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (13. August 2021)

Ich sehe nur noch Socken und Überschuhe...


----------



## Poldi78 (13. August 2021)

👷‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## Hille2001 (14. August 2021)

Good morning in the morning



> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


----------



## nauker (14. August 2021)

Frell schrieb:


> Sind bei wem eigentlich schon die Trust Message Gabeln angekommen. Meine ist noch immer _en cours._


Ich warte auch noch seit Mitte April...;-)


----------



## Don Stefano (14. August 2021)

nauker schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch seit Mitte April...;-)


Stand da auch 20 Tage Lieferzeit?


----------



## nauker (14. August 2021)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (14. August 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (15. August 2021)

🕘

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (15. August 2021)

Niusledda


----------



## Splash (16. August 2021)

Heute viel Tinnef ....


----------



## Poldi78 (16. August 2021)

🍻

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (17. August 2021)

Im heutigen NL gibt es wieder Laufräder vom heiligen Kreuz lieferbar.


----------



## bushDoctor (17. August 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Im heutigen NL gibt es wieder Laufräder vom heiligen Kreuz lieferbar.


Hmm, Code für das DTswiss Carbon 1200 Hinterrad ist leider mal wieder nicht "valide". Ein Artikel im Warenkorb.


----------



## mip86 (17. August 2021)

Santa Cruz Reserve hat funktioniert. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Flo7 (17. August 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Reserve hat funktioniert. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt



Ich bin da immer zu spät


----------



## xforce1 (17. August 2021)

Heute waren die SC Reserve Räder 100 teurer als vor ein paar Tagen.

Ob die Käufer zu 1100€ bedient werden oder gibt man die Ware an die Besteller zu 1200,-? Letzteres würde ich denen zutrauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (17. August 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Heute waren die SC Reserve Räder 100 teurer als vor ein paar Tagen.
> 
> Ob die Käufer zu 1100€ bedient werden oder gibt man die Ware an die Besteller zu 1200,-? Letzteres würde ich denen zutrauen.



hab’s letzte Woche verpasst, beim DHX2 hatte ich schon Glück mit dem 2021 Modell. Bin gespannt wann die geliefert werden.


----------



## Splash (17. August 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Reserve hat funktioniert. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


Gerne!


----------



## mip86 (17. August 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Gerne!


Ja danke dir fürs posten aber bekomm ihn selbst in 3 Sprachen und war zufällig gerade am Mail Schreiben. Sonst hätte ich es wohl verpasst


----------



## damage0099 (17. August 2021)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Hmm, Code für das DTswiss Carbon 1200 Hinterrad ist leider mal wieder nicht "valide". Ein Artikel im Warenkorb.


dasselbe mit dem xm1501 HR


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2021)

Wie läuft das dann eigentlich mit chrash replacement usw. bei den Reserve Laufrädern?

macht SC da einfach mit?


----------



## xforce1 (17. August 2021)

Läuft normalerweise über den Händler. Also in dem Fall über RCZ  Es gibt aber auch direkte Wege





						SantaCruz Crash Replacement
					

Hallo zusammen,  habt ihr bereits Erfahrungen mit dem Crash Replacement von SC gemacht? Bei mir ist es gerade so weit: Mein 2017er Bronson hat in Nauders einen Steinkontakt gehabt, den ich so noch nie erlebt habe. Dass dabei das Unterrohr über dem Tretlager gerissen ist ist kein Wunder.  Ich...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## davez (17. August 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Heute waren die SC Reserve Räder 100 teurer als vor ein paar Tagen.
> 
> Ob die Käufer zu 1100€ bedient werden oder gibt man die Ware an die Besteller zu 1200,-? Letzteres würde ich denen zutrauen.


Oder gar nicht - ging mir so bei einem DT Swiss LRS. Wird eine Überraschung


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie läuft das dann eigentlich mit chrash replacement usw. bei den Reserve Laufrädern?
> 
> macht SC da einfach mit?





xforce1 schrieb:


> Läuft normalerweise über den Händler. Also in dem Fall über RCZ  Es gibt aber auch direkte Wege
> 
> 
> 
> ...



irgendwie hätte ich bei trotzdem noch teuren carbonfelgen ein schlechtes Gefühl, das SC vielleicht doch das CR ablehnen könnte.
Bei nem DT LRS für 2-300€ wäre das egal…


----------



## BigJohn (17. August 2021)

Für Santa spielt es doch keine Rolle, zu welchem Preis die Laufräder beim Einzelhändler verkauft wurden. Die haben ihren Schnitt schon wesentlich früher in der Wertschöpfungskette gemacht. Problematisch wäre es allenfalls, wenn das OEM-Laufräder sind und deren Garantieversprechen an einen Kauf im Komplettrad oder an bestimmte Händler gebunden ist. Das lässt sich aber vorab klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (17. August 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Läuft normalerweise über den Händler. Also in dem Fall über RCZ



läuft völlig problemlos
hinschicken und die schicken es weiter zum hersteller

ist nur ein bisschen doof wenn der in d sitzt
du schickst das paket ins ausland, der schickt es wieder nach d


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Problematisch wäre es allenfalls, wenn das OEM-Laufräder sind und deren Garantieversprechen an einen Kauf im Komplettrad oder an bestimmte Händler gebunden ist. Das lässt sich aber vorab klären.


Wie willst du das vor dem Kauf mit RCZ klären? Als ob die ordentlich Auskunft geben 🤪


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich bin da immer zu spät


Dein Keller ist voll.
Laß die anderen auch mal ran😉


----------



## davez (17. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie willst du das vor dem Kauf mit RCZ klären? Als ob die ordentlich Auskunft geben 🤪


Bis er das email geschrieben und auf senden gedrückt hat, sind die Laufrädsätze ausverkauft


----------



## Elipirelli (17. August 2021)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Hmm, Code für das DTswiss Carbon 1200 Hinterrad ist leider mal wieder nicht "valide". Ein Artikel im Warenkorb.


Bei mir hat's eben funktioniert


----------



## bushDoctor (17. August 2021)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> Bei mir hat's eben funktioniert


Okay, dann haben sie wohl tatsächlich den Fehler bemerkt und behoben - ungewöhnlich (so schnell) 
Aber dann offenbar auch schnell weg…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (18. August 2021)

🌍 

Newsletter


----------



## freetourer (18. August 2021)

*RCZBB3

funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht für die Magura MT5*


----------



## Hille2001 (18. August 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> *RCZBB3
> 
> funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht für die Magura MT5*


wie auch wenn die 111217265 gar nicht gelistet ist im Shop


----------



## Poldi78 (18. August 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> *RCZBB3
> 
> funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht für die Magura MT5*





Hille2001 schrieb:


> wie auch wenn die 111217265 gar nicht gelistet ist im Shop


Stimmt leider...die im Shop haben die Endnummer 266. Die im Newsletter die 265...


----------



## Schn33fraese (18. August 2021)

Ich habe letzte Woche vor Ort für die MT5 70€ pro Bremse bezahlt. Pro Tag weniger Lieferzeit also 1€. Ich brauchte aber auch dringend eine Bremse...


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. August 2021)

Hat funktioniert für die MT 5 mit PM 203👍


----------



## Schn33fraese (18. August 2021)

Dann ist die wohl ausverkauft? Ich finde die MT5 pm203 nicht im Online Shop


----------



## Hille2001 (18. August 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (19. August 2021)

🪨

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (19. August 2021)

💼

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (19. August 2021)

Hat schon irgendwer die Cleats oder Pedale von Mavic entdeckt, die seit zwei Tagen durch die diversen Newsletter geistern...?


----------



## toastet (19. August 2021)

Vermutlich wie die günstige lieferbare MT5, Scheinartikel bzw. die 3 Stücke schon lange weg


----------



## weazelxy (19. August 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Dann ist die wohl ausverkauft? Ich finde die MT5 pm203 nicht im Online Shop


Ja sieht so aus. Ich wollte die auch.


----------



## Schn33fraese (20. August 2021)

Oh ich habe für einen Freund geschaut (jaja, ist aber wirklich war  ). Mir ist die Bremse letzten Freitag hops gegangen, da konnte ich nicht 20 Tage drauf warten


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2021)

toastet schrieb:


> Vermutlich wie die günstige lieferbare MT5, Scheinartikel bzw. die 3 Stücke schon lange weg


Hatte ich vor 2 Monaten bestellt und vor 2 Wochen auch erhalten. 1 Stk.


----------



## Poldi78 (20. August 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hatte ich vor 2 Monaten bestellt und vor 2 Wochen auch erhalten. 1 Stk.


Ja, die sind ja immer Mal drin. Aber aus den letzten 3 oder 4  Newslettern waren welche mit 2 verschiedenen Artikelnummern enthalten, die die man im Shop gefunden hat, hatten aber ne andere Nummer. Daher gab es scheinbar keine oder nur sehr wenige von den Rabattierten...


----------



## Hille2001 (20. August 2021)

👀









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## isartrails (20. August 2021)

toastet schrieb:


> Vermutlich wie die günstige lieferbare MT5, Scheinartikel bzw. die 3 Stücke schon lange weg


Die Theorie des knappen Bestands hält sich hartnäckig. Einer der stärksten Vertreter davon ist wohl Nieves. 
Schau doch mal genauer hin: kein einziger, der oben genannten Artikel ist im Shop zu finden. Und bei den aufgerufenen Preisen sind die wahrlich keine Schnäppchen, bei denen man in Sekundenbruchteilen zuschlagen müsste.
Scheinartikel? Den Sinn dahinter muss man mir mal erklären...


----------



## Poldi78 (20. August 2021)

Die MT5 aus dem letzten NL ist wirklich im Shop... allerdings wirklich kein Schnäppchen bei 67,50 € + 11€ Versand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. August 2021)

Ich kann nur von meiner letzten Erfahrung sprechen - einem raceface Carbon Lenker, hab den Wochenlang im shop beobachtet. Dann kam die Newsletter, ich wollte 1h später zuschlagen und weg war er komplett aus dem shop.


----------



## xforce1 (20. August 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (21. August 2021)

MorgenNL


----------



## xforce1 (21. August 2021)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## afru (21. August 2021)

Gibt es hier nen allgemeinen Gutschein?


----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2021)

afru schrieb:


> Gibt es hier nen allgemeinen Gutschein?


Ja hin und wieder Höhe umsatzabhängig steht dann aber auch im Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (22. August 2021)

afru schrieb:


> Gibt es hier nen allgemeinen Gutschein?





delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja hin und wieder Höhe umsatzabhängig steht dann aber auch im Newsletter


Korrekt, diese machen in den wenigsten Fällen Sinn, da die Gutscheine auf Produkte bzw. Produktgruppen den Preis erheblich attraktiver machen.


----------



## Stetox (22. August 2021)

508€ -50 percent fox 36 float 2021.. .limited stock 
Fox 36 160mm, 27.5 , 2021, factory / Performance
Lieferzeit 20 Tage, also für ein Winterprojekt 😁


----------



## youdontknow (22. August 2021)

Wie steht es eigentlich um die lieferbare Performance Elite für 559.99€? Ist das eher ein normaler Angebotspreis statt einem Schnäppchen?


----------



## Schn33fraese (22. August 2021)

Schade, die Fox 36 Grip2 im Angebot ist das E-Bike Modell.


----------



## Stetox (22. August 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Wie steht es eigentlich um die lieferbare Performance Elite für 559.99€? Ist das eher ein normaler Angebotspreis statt einem Schnäppchen?


Da weiß man halt nicht sicher, ob man 15*100 oder 15*110 bekommt.


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2021)

Eine 36 29“ mit 15x100 würde ich nehmen!


----------



## youdontknow (22. August 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Da weiß man halt nicht sicher, ob man 15*100 oder 15*110 bekommt.


Schade, ich bräuchte eh 15x110 und auf Lotto spielen hab ich keine Lust (ebenso wenig wie auf irgendwelche Adapterlösungen).


----------



## fx:flow (22. August 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Da weiß man halt nicht sicher, ob man 15*100 oder 15*110 bekommt.


2021er Gabel, 15x100?


----------



## piilu (22. August 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> 2021er Gabel, 15x100?


An sich is OEM alles möglich, kommt halt drauf an ob die runde Brücke jemals mit 100mm angeboten wurde


----------



## culoduro (22. August 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> 2021er Gabel, 15x100?


Wo siehst Du eine 2021? Nach den Decals dürfte das eine 2020er sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (22. August 2021)

Ahh. Sorry. Hatte nur den Blick für die 21er 36 aus dem Newsletter, nicht die in der Übersicht sichtbare 36. Habt recht, kann bis 2020 ja alles sein.


----------



## Poldi78 (22. August 2021)

🐄

Newsletter


----------



## Stetox (22. August 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> 2021er Gabel, 15x100?


Bei der Performance Elite steht kein Baujahr dabei. 
Dafür:
*Axle version*: BOOST 15x110mm or Standard 15x100mm (depending the supply)


----------



## carnibike (22. August 2021)

Also ich hatte im Mai eine Fox 36 Factory bestellt. Abgebildet war eine Fox mit Decals, Angabe zu 110 oder 100mm Breite war unklar.

Ist Anfang August angekommen.
Ist das 2021er E-Bike Modell, ohne Decals, 15x110mm, E-Bike "tuned"  (nicht die schwerere "optimized" Version).
Fox ID D45G

War jetzt 4 Tage im Dauereinsatz in den Alpen. Fazit: Kann man Mal machen den Deal. So günstig kommste sonst nicht an ne nagelneue Factory.


----------



## md82 (22. August 2021)

Wenn es eine 29er Factory gewesen wäre, hätte ich sie auch bedenklos bestellt. 27,5er kann ich leider nicht mehr gebrauchen 😥

Warte sehnsüchtig auf ein 29er Angebot. 👍🏻


----------



## k0p3 (22. August 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Warte sehnsüchtig auf ein 29er Angebot. 👍🏻



So schnell kannst wahrscheinlich gar nicht klicken, wie die weg ist.  😅


----------



## Don Stefano (22. August 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Warte sehnsüchtig auf ein 29er Angebot. 👍🏻


Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf meine am 27.05.2021 bestellte 34 Performance in 29er. 🙄


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. August 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Wenn es eine 29er Factory gewesen wäre, hätte ich sie auch bedenklos bestellt. 27,5er kann ich leider nicht mehr gebrauchen 😥
> 
> Warte sehnsüchtig auf ein 29er Angebot. 👍🏻




Du bist wahrscheinlich der einzige


----------



## Flo7 (22. August 2021)

Preise sind naja... 
BC hat die 2021 Performance Elite 36er 27,5“ um unglaubliche 449€ raus geworfen.

27,5“ ist einfach nicht mehr gefragt und das merkt man auch an den Preisen. Probikeshop hat auch sehr gute Preis für 27,5“ Gabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (22. August 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf meine am 27.05.2021 bestellte 34 Performance in 29er. 🙄


Ich hab auf den DHX2 auch nur 6 Wochen gewartet 🤔 Generell ging das alles bei rcz sehr fix 🤣 Einfach bestellen und dann kommt das irgendwann schon.... Set it and forget it 🤘🏻


----------



## Schn33fraese (22. August 2021)

Ich habe meine Bestellungen bisher immer im Zeitraum wie angegeben erhalten. Es kam mir aber jedes mal länger vor... 🤣


----------



## Don Stefano (22. August 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Ich hab auf den DHX2 auch nur 6 Wochen gewartet 🤔


Mal auf den Kalender geschaut? Ich warte seit 12 Wochen.🤐


----------



## md82 (23. August 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Mal auf den Kalender geschaut? Ich warte seit 12 Wochen.🤐


Das sind halt französische Werktage... 😜

Ich habe gerade mal geguckt. Es waren sogar nur 5 Wochen nach Bestellung. 🤔


----------



## Catsoft (23. August 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf meine am 27.05.2021 bestellte 34 Performance in 29er. 🙄


Geht mir genauso


----------



## pommodore (23. August 2021)

meine 34er float 29", auch bestellt am 27.05.2021, habe ich vor gut 2 Wochen zugestellt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noobsaibot (23. August 2021)

Start in eine neue Woche

zum Konsumwahn


----------



## Deleted 301905 (23. August 2021)

Was meint ihr wie die Chancen auf ne 29" Fox Kashima DPX2 210x50mm Dämpfer und ne 34er Float Factory 140mm stehen? Ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Flo7 (23. August 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wie die Chancen auf Fox Kashima DPX2 210x50mm Dämpfer und ne 34er Float Factory 140mm stehen? Ist das überhaupt möglich?


Gab’s erst bei BC im Sale um 750€ im Set.


----------



## Deleted 301905 (23. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gab’s erst bei BC im Sale um 750€ im Set.


Nicht dein Ernst - FUCK 
Aber in 29" ?


----------



## Flo7 (23. August 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst - FUCK
> Aber in 29" ?



ja 29“


----------



## Jones_D (23. August 2021)

Newsletter 
Die Reserve Laufräder sind wieder kaufbar, wer Interesse hat.


----------



## Flo7 (23. August 2021)

Jetzt hab ich auch endlich welche erwischt... Zwar 1300€ aber vergleichsweise noch immer günstig vor allem mit I9 Naben. Die Hydra Naben werden es ja whs nicht sein bzw welche gabs davor?


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch endlich welche erwischt... Zwar 1300€ aber vergleichsweise noch immer günstig vor allem mit I9 Naben. Die Hydra Naben werden es ja whs nicht sein bzw welche gabs davor?


Ist immer noch zu haben und ich würde ja auf kaufen klicken aber irgendwie brauch ich dann doch keinen vierten LRS. Vor den Hydra gab es die Torch. Immer noch ein super Preis.


----------



## Heino77 (24. August 2021)

Bei den Reserve mit i9 von Bike24 waren bei mir Hydra Naben drin. Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass es die nur mit Hydra gibt.


----------



## fx:flow (24. August 2021)

carnibike schrieb:


> Also ich hatte im Mai eine Fox 36 Factory bestellt. Abgebildet war eine Fox mit Decals, Angabe zu 110 oder 100mm Breite war unklar.
> 
> Ist Anfang August angekommen.
> Ist das 2021er E-Bike Modell, ohne Decals, 15x110mm, E-Bike "tuned"  (nicht die schwerere "optimized" Version).
> ...


Wie viel hat sie denn gewogen?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (24. August 2021)

🦾









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## carnibike (24. August 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Wie viel hat sie denn gewogen


Hab sie nicht auf die Waage gestellt. Der Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift "E-Bike tuned" war aber drauf. Und das scheint was anderes zu sein als das E-Bike optimized.


----------



## davez (24. August 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Reserve hat funktioniert. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


Gerade habe ich ein email bekommen, dass die Laufräder versendet worden sind  

Vielleicht sollte ich mit dem Feiern warten, bis ich sie ausgepackt habe


----------



## sbgrollon (24. August 2021)

Das ging ja schnell. Ich hab gestern auch welche ergattert. Etwas teurer wie in den Newslettern davor. Jedoch noch immer ein guter Preis. Vil kannst du bei Erhalt berichten welche Naben verbaut sind.....


----------



## Hille2001 (24. August 2021)

🤑









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Frell (25. August 2021)

Meine Trust Message Fork, welche ich im April bestellt habe, wurde übrigens gerade verschickt, vielleicht wartet ja noch jemand von euch.


----------



## Don Stefano (25. August 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf meine am 27.05.2021 bestellte 34 Performance 29er. 🙄


Gestern hat mir Nieves geantwortet, dass sie in den nächsten Tagen versendet wird. Mal sehen.


----------



## Hille2001 (25. August 2021)

🚴‍♂️









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Hille2001 (25. August 2021)

So habt ihr noch Kohle?
Super dann geht's hier weiter 🤌









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (26. August 2021)

🌭
Newsletter


----------



## Teuflor (26. August 2021)

I9 Hinterrad, woher gibt's dann das VR?


----------



## Poldi78 (26. August 2021)

🥤
Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (26. August 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich ein email bekommen, dass die Laufräder versendet worden sind
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich mit dem Feiern warten, bis ich sie ausgepackt habe



Schon angekommen?


----------



## davez (26. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Schon angekommen?


Laut Tracking morgen


----------



## Flo7 (26. August 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Laut Tracking morgen



Nur damit das klar ist, wir wollen Fotos sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (26. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Nur damit das klar ist, wir wollen Fotos sehen


Ich habe schon Befürchtungen das wird ein Warehouse Deal  Zu schön um wahr zu sein… schauen wir mal


----------



## k0p3 (26. August 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Befürchtungen das wird ein Warehouse Deal  Zu schön um wahr zu sein… schauen wir mal



Don't panic... 
Das wird schon.


----------



## Flo7 (26. August 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Befürchtungen das wird ein Warehouse Deal  Zu schön um wahr zu sein… schauen wir mal



So enttäuscht wurde ich bei RCZ noch nie...


----------



## xforce1 (26. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> So enttäuscht wurde ich bei RCZ noch nie...


Dann warst  Du nicht bei den gefälschten Race Face Lenkern dabei. Wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe das díe SC Reserve gefälscht sind. Ist auch eine ganz andere Nummer nen LRS oder einen Lenker zu faken


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. August 2021)

Vielleicht sind es sie mit den 370er Naben.


----------



## Splash (27. August 2021)

Habe aus einer anderen Bestellung kurz nach der Versandbenachrichtigung durch RCZ auch eine Mail von GLS mit Trackinginformationen erhalten. Ich meine das bei RCZ noch nicht gehabt zu haben, kann mich so aber auf die Lieferung einstellen.


----------



## ernmar (27. August 2021)

Das ist ein neues Feature von RCZ. Hatte ich die letzten beiden Bestellungen auch schon. Dafür kostet der Versand jetzt gleich mal 11€ und nicht mehr 9€ irgendwas 😄


----------



## slowbeat (27. August 2021)

Ich hab nur auf Nachfrage n GLS tracking Code bekommen. Standard war ne unbekannte DHL Nummer.


----------



## md82 (27. August 2021)

Muss man halt abwägen. Bei einem 50€ Artikel steht es in keinem Verhältnis. Bei einem 500€ Artikel wäre es mir schon egal. 

Der DHX2 kam um 300€...da war das auch egal, weil man so viel spart.

Beim LRS rufen sie wohl auch knappe 20€ an Versand auf.


----------



## Schn33fraese (27. August 2021)

Naja. In den Preisen von rcz kann man kaum noch einen Teil der Versand- und Verpackungskosten verstecken. Die versenden ja mindestend Europaweit. Und wenn ich sehe, welche Preise die Logistiker für Geschäftskunden aufrufen wenn du nicht gerade ein Riese im ECommerce bist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (27. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Nur damit das klar ist, wir wollen Fotos sehen


Der LRS ist angekommen. Zunächst war ich extrem nervös, da der Karton ziemlich zerdrückt war. Das passiert - wenn es passiert - meistens, wie auch heute, bei GLS. Aber es war auch leider kein Aufkleber drauf, dass es sich um empfindliche Ware handelt.






Einseitig war der LRS gut durch Polsterung geschützt, aber leider nicht von beiden Seiten



Anhand des Abdrucks im Karton konnte man auch sehen, dass der LRS Druck ausgesetzt war. Aufgrund der Abdrucktiefe nehme ich an, dass er nicht allzu groß war.




Mit I9 Naben 



Der LRS hat die Aufkleber für die Registrierungen jeweils auf den Felgen. Auf beiden Felgen finden sich viele ölige Flecken & Fingerabdrücke, die sich aber leicht entfernen lassen. Mein Eindruck ist, dass der LRS neu ist, aber schon einmal in irgendeiner Werkstatt ausgepackt worden ist.


Nach Fehlkäufen wegen eigener Dummheit  und Stornierungen durch RCZ, heute mein erstes mega Schnäppchen. Ich freue mich riesig, da es mein Traumbike komplettiert (Ibis Ripley V4). Ja, es ist Luxus und eigentlich überflüssig  Für mich trotzdem ein Traum


----------



## Flo7 (27. August 2021)

Hinternabe ist eine Hydra?


----------



## davez (27. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hinternabe ist eine Hydra?


----------



## Flo7 (27. August 2021)

Ja mit hydra ist der LRS wirklich ein Schnapper!
Aber wenn man RCZ kennt, weis man auch, dass der nächste LRS schon wieder anders sein kann.
So war’s zb beim DHX2 manche bekamen den 2020 und andere sogar den 2021.
p.s.: Hoffe meine kommen auch bald...


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja mit hydra ist der LRS wirklich ein Schnapper!


Ich konnte mich dieses Mal tatsächlich zurückhalten bzw. musste es. PI-Rope Advanced, PI-Rope AL und Onyx Vesper C33i LRS im Schuppen. Da würde der SC auch nur rumstehen.


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Der LRS hat die Aufkleber für die Registrierungen jeweils auf den Felgen. Auf beiden Felgen finden sich viele ölige Flecken & Fingerabdrücke, die sich aber leicht entfernen lassen. Mein Eindruck ist, dass der LRS neu ist, aber schon einmal in irgendeiner Werkstatt ausgepackt worden ist.


Könnte auch sein, dass er mit Leinöl eingespeicht und danach nicht sauber gemacht wurde. Ist das Öl noch flüssig oder verharzt?


----------



## maed0711 (27. August 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Der LRS ist angekommen. Zunächst war ich extrem nervös, da der Karton ziemlich zerdrückt war. Das passiert - wenn es passiert - meistens, wie auch heute, bei GLS. Aber es war auch leider kein Aufkleber drauf, dass es sich um empfindliche Ware handelt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1329412
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch und danke für das Statusupdate. 

Konnte ebenfalls bereits im ersten Anlauf einen LRS ergattern, noch gibt's aber keine Versandbestätigung. Aber das macht bereits Hoffnung. Schön auch, dass es bereits die Hydra ist.


----------



## Teuflor (27. August 2021)

was hat der LRS damals gekostet?

Neuer Newsletter

Mit Fox 38 E


----------



## md82 (27. August 2021)

Das E bedeutet bei der 38er aber nichts, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Bei der 36er hingegen schon, oder?

_Die *38* ist die einzige Gabel in der Modellreihe von *Fox*, die vom Chassis her keine *Unterschiede* zwischen regulärer und *E*-*Bike*-Variante macht. Nur die Dämpfung zeigt einen leichten *Unterschied* im Setup, allerdings hauptsächlich beim Bergauffahren._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (27. August 2021)

Schau aber mal in die Beschreibung. Da steht was von Grip Dämpfung mit 3 Position. Daher kann es auch eine einfache Performance Gabel sein und die haben nur ein Factory Bild eingefügt.


----------



## md82 (27. August 2021)

ernmar schrieb:


> Schau aber mal in die Beschreibung. Da steht was von Grip Dämpfung mit 3 Position. Daher kann es auch eine einfache Performance Gabel sein und die haben nur ein Factory Bild eingefügt.


SAME FORKS BUT WITH GREY Stickers

Was immer auch das heissen soll 🤔


----------



## Flo7 (27. August 2021)

ernmar schrieb:


> Schau aber mal in die Beschreibung. Da steht was von Grip Dämpfung mit 3 Position. Daher kann es auch eine einfache Performance Gabel sein und die haben nur ein Factory Bild eingefügt.



Guter Einwand! Ich hab mal nachgefragt welches Modell es jetzt wirklich ist...


----------



## md82 (27. August 2021)

Hast du einen direkten Draht zu denen? 

Ist jetzt eh nicht mehr bestellbar. Es ist und bleibt wie immer ein Überraschungsei.


----------



## Flo7 (27. August 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Hast du einen direkten Draht zu denen?
> 
> Ist jetzt eh nicht mehr bestellbar. Es ist und bleibt wie immer ein Überraschungsei.


Ich hab bestellt und eine Performance um 800€ brauch ich nicht 
Bekomm eigentlich immer innerhalb von 24std eine Antwort.


----------



## md82 (27. August 2021)

Dann sag doch mal Bescheid bitte 😉👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. August 2021)

Schade das es keine günstigen 29'' Boost LRS  wie die m/e/x1700 für unter 200€ mehr gibt ....


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Schade das es keine günstigen 29'' Boost LRS  wie die m/e/x1700 für unter 200€ mehr gibt ....


da bräuchte ich auch einen...


----------



## wartool (27. August 2021)

zwo!


----------



## Don Stefano (27. August 2021)

Ich nicht! Hab erst beim Loamer 2.0 für 299 zugeschlagen.


----------



## Teuflor (27. August 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich nicht! Hab erst beim Loamer 2.0 für 299 zugeschlagen.


dammit, wann war das denn??? beim BC Sale? Total überlesen


----------



## Don Stefano (27. August 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> dammit, wann war das denn??? beim BC Sale? Total überlesen


War so'n Einführungsangebot für den 2.0er. Hab's auch eher zufällig entdeckt.


----------



## Flo7 (27. August 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> dammit, wann war das denn??? beim BC Sale? Total überlesen



Anfang Juli, war sicher ein/zwei Wochen in Aktion...


----------



## Poldi78 (27. August 2021)

Haben die doch immer  mal wieder hier und da...leider Centerlock...😞


----------



## Poldi78 (28. August 2021)

🌧️

Newsletter


----------



## nauker (28. August 2021)

Frell schrieb:


> Sind bei wem eigentlich schon die Trust Message Gabeln angekommen. Meine ist noch immer _en cours._


Exakt nach 4 Monaten kam meine Trust Gabel- OVP mit allem Zubehör-bin begeistert;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (29. August 2021)

🏆

Newsletter


----------



## Arazi (29. August 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🌧️
> 
> Newsletter



Was ist das eigentlich für ein lustiger Verein? Wollte mir gestern ein paar Mavic-Socken aus dem Newsletter bestellen: "Höchstbestellmenge 1". Soll das ein Witz sein...?


----------



## Teuflor (29. August 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Nd-60 (29. August 2021)

Arazi schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für ein lustiger Verein? Wollte mir gestern ein paar Mavic-Socken aus dem Newsletter bestellen: "Höchstbestellmenge 1". Soll das ein Witz sein...?


Das hat man vor vll. 1 Jahr eingeführt um Hamsterkäufe zu verhindern.


----------



## Sahnie (29. August 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Das hat man vor vll. 1 Jahr eingeführt um Hamsterkäufe zu verhindern.


kann bei Reifen aber nerven wenn man nur einen bekommt pro Bestellung.


----------



## Nd-60 (29. August 2021)

Sahnie schrieb:


> kann bei Reifen aber nerven wenn man nur einen bekommt pro Bestellung.


Ja das stimmt :l

Letztes Jahr war das noch anders.


----------



## Nd-60 (29. August 2021)

Sahnie schrieb:


> kann bei Reifen aber nerven wenn man nur einen bekommt pro Bestellung.


Bei reifen ist die max Menge 2


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Gestern kam diese Mail:
> 
> "Dear sir,
> Please note that we have received your item and it has been sent for manufacturer's warranty.
> ...


Eben gerade diese Mail erhalten. Ich glaube kaum, dass Shimano die Kassetten repariert hat oder kann man lose Nieten wieder fixen? Ich hoffe ja, dass ich zwei neue bekomme.



> Dear Sir,
> Please note that we receive the 2 SHIMANO Cassettes XTR after repair from the supplier (order N° ... and ...). We send them to you by GLS with the following tracking number: ...
> Please do not hesitate to confirm to us when you will have received your parcel.


----------



## md82 (30. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich hab bestellt und eine Performance um 800€ brauch ich nicht
> Bekomm eigentlich immer innerhalb von 24std eine Antwort.


Gerade folgende Mail von Nieves erhalten:





Ist tatsächlich eine Factory Grip2. 

Für 800€ kann ich damit leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (30. August 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Gerade folgende Mail von Nieves erhalten:
> Anhang anzeigen 1331110
> 
> Ist tatsächlich eine Factory Grip2.
> ...



Wollt ich auch gerade posten


----------



## Nd-60 (30. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Eben gerade diese Mail erhalten. Ich glaube kaum, dass Shimano die Kassetten repariert hat oder kann man lose Nieten wieder fixen? Ich hoffe ja, dass ich zwei neue bekomme.


Ich kann mie kaum Vorstellen, dass sich der Aufwand des neu vernietens rechnet. 
Es bleibt spannend, halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden.


----------



## suoixon (30. August 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Gerade folgende Mail von Nieves erhalten:
> Anhang anzeigen 1331110
> 
> Ist tatsächlich eine Factory Grip2.
> ...


War das die 27,5er?


----------



## md82 (30. August 2021)

Nein, 29er mit 170mm


----------



## suoixon (30. August 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Nein, 29er mit 170mmAnhang anzeigen 1331179


Die hätt ich auch genommen 
Aber gehöre ja nicht mehr zum erlauchten Kreis der NL Empfänger und sowas ist zügig weg


----------



## md82 (30. August 2021)

Der NL wird hier aber immer sehr fleissig gepostet. So ziemlich jeden Tag mehrfach und meist nur mit ein paar Minuten Zeitversatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (30. August 2021)

Morgen (Mittags) NL


----------



## afru (30. August 2021)

Bei Felgen auch Max 1 Stück, macht das ganze irgendwie Sinnlos.

Was taugt den der Rahmen?




__





						PRICE Frame PREMIUM 27.5" Carbon Monocoque Size 53 (GPHMTB48UDT53BM) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>PRICE Frame PREMIUM 27.5" Carbon Monocoque Size 53 (GPHMTB48UDT53BM)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Frame: carbon Monocoque<br />Seatpost: 31.6mm<br />bottom bracket: Press Fit <br />headtube : Tapered 1.5 "- 1 1/8"<br />Rear Axle 12x142m




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Poldi78 (30. August 2021)

🥢

Newsletter


----------



## Felger (31. August 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Nein, 29er mit 170mmAnhang anzeigen 1331179



was war da gleich wieder anders bei der Ebike Ausführung?


----------



## md82 (31. August 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> was war da gleich wieder anders bei der Ebike Ausführung?


Bei der 38er überhaupt nichts. Nur bei der 36er. Die 36er hat dann dickere Standrohre.


----------



## Flo7 (31. August 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> was war da gleich wieder anders bei der Ebike Ausführung?



Dämpfung ist etwas schwächer, daher für leichten Fahrer eigentlich sogar besser.


----------



## Caese (31. August 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Die hätt ich auch genommen
> Aber gehöre ja nicht mehr zum erlauchten Kreis der NL Empfänger und sowas ist zügig weg


Ich hatte den irgendwann mal abbestellt - ich habe den vor kurzem mehrmals versucht wieder zu aktivieren - aber die Homepage scheint das nicht mehr zu speichern. Hat sich da irgendwas verändert, dass den nicht mehr jeder bekommen kann?


----------



## delphi1507 (31. August 2021)

Caese schrieb:


> Ich hatte den irgendwann mal abbestellt - ich habe den vor kurzem mehrmals versucht wieder zu aktivieren - aber die Homepage scheint das nicht mehr zu speichern. Hat sich da irgendwas verändert, dass den nicht mehr jeder bekommen kann?


Die merken sich sowas und machen Gewichtskontrolle bevor sie jemanden rein lassen 🤣🤣


----------



## Caese (31. August 2021)

also ist nur die Homepage -wie immer- Schrott; wirkte anders


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf meine am 27.05.2021 bestellte 34 Performance in 29er. 🙄


Meine ist gerade storniert worden  Aber der passende Rahmen kommt ja auch nicht rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (31. August 2021)

🪵

Newsletter


----------



## isartrails (31. August 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendwer die Cleats oder Pedale von Mavic entdeckt, die seit zwei Tagen durch die diversen Newsletter geistern...?
> Anhang anzeigen 1325647


Kaum wartet man zwei Wochen, dann tauchen die ständig in Newsletter beworbenen Mavic-Cleats und Pedale endlich mal im Shop auf. 




__





						MAVIC Pedal MTB Atac Cleats  (M37854101) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>MAVIC Pedal MTB Atac Cleats  (M37854101)</strong></p> <p><strong> </strong></p> <p>MAVIC MTB Atac Easy cleats for MTB pedals provide quicker and easier kick-off at 10°/17°, instead of 13°/17° for standard cleats.<br




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				



Maximale Bestellmenge für die Cleats sind 2 Paar. Mit nix Gscheitem kombinierbar, plus Porto, sind sie am Ende teurer, als wenn man sie normal im Handel kaufen würde.
Ich finde, sauerländer sollte denen mal einen Kurs anbieten, wie man Shop, Newsletter und Marketing sinnvoll miteinander verknüpft.


----------



## Teuflor (31. August 2021)

So klein Geraffel bestellt man ja auch nur MIT wenn man mal wieder irgend son Fox gelumpe kaufen muss


----------



## isartrails (31. August 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> So klein Geraffel bestellt man ja auch nur MIT wenn man mal wieder irgend son Fox gelumpe kaufen muss


Ich glaub, du hast das RCZ-Prinzip noch nicht ganz verstanden. MIT-Bestellen geht schon mal gar nicht, wenn man Codes nicht kombinieren kann. Und ohne Code-Rabatt ist dort wenig preiswert.


----------



## Poldi78 (31. August 2021)

☢️

Newsletter


----------



## sauerlaender75 (31. August 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> .....
> Ich finde, sauerländer sollte denen mal einen Kurs anbieten, wie man Shop, Newsletter und Marketing sinnvoll miteinander verknüpft.



Tut mir leid, da habe ich gar keinen Plan von ... ich denke da wärst du der bessere Referent. Vor allem weil Du ja in der Richtung aktiv werden willst


----------



## Don Stefano (31. August 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Meine ist gerade storniert worden  Aber der passende Rahmen kommt ja auch nicht rüber


Meine auch.😩 Da trösten die 1000 Treuepunkte auch nur bedingt.


----------



## Hille2001 (1. September 2021)

🚴‍♂️









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## null-2wo (1. September 2021)

m7st, die raidon lo-r wär was gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (1. September 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> m7st, die raidon lo-r wär was gewesen...


sowas kommt immer mal wieder. für ähnliches Geld.


----------



## Poldi78 (1. September 2021)

🚚

Newsletter


----------



## EVHD (2. September 2021)

Meine Reserve Laufräder wurde heute versendet, bestellt am 17.8 
Bin gespannt, der Tracking-Code ist leider wie beim DHX2 nicht brauchbar


----------



## xforce1 (2. September 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

„Reparierte“ XTR Kassetten sind heute angekommen.


----------



## md82 (2. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> „Reparierte“ XTR Kassetten sind heute angekommen.


Wie sieht's von innen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Wie sieht's von innen aus?


Neu. Sogar die 9101er.


----------



## md82 (2. September 2021)

Ja, ist doch Klasse dann.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Ja, ist doch Klasse dann.


Vor allem weil ich sie schon etwas gefahren bin. Leider glaube ich, dass das wieder auftreten wird. Es waren ja gleich beide betroffen.


----------



## Flo7 (2. September 2021)

EVHD schrieb:


> Meine Reserve Laufräder wurde heute versendet, bestellt am 17.8
> Bin gespannt, der Tracking-Code ist leider wie beim DHX2 nicht brauchbar



Meine sind auch unterwegs, bestellt hab ich am 23.8.


----------



## md82 (2. September 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Vor allem weil ich sie schon etwas gefahren bin. Leider glaube ich, dass das wieder auftreten wird. Es waren ja gleich beide betroffen.


Ich habe sowohl eine SLX als auch XT im Einsatz und keinerlei Probleme bisher gehabt. 🧐

Vielleicht zu viel Drehmoment in den Waden? 😜



Flo7 schrieb:


> Meine sind auch unterwegs, bestellt hab ich am 23.8.


Ich hoffe das die Fox 38er nicht tatsächlich erst nach 8 Wochen geliefert werden. Die Reserve waren, wie üblich, mit 21 Tagen angegeben?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Ich habe sowohl eine SLX als auch XT im Einsatz und keinerlei Probleme bisher gehabt. 🧐
> 
> Vielleicht zu viel Drehmoment in den Waden? 😜


Das nicht aber vielleicht fahre ich die beiden Gänge mehr als die anderen. Kann sein. Bei den SLX und XT ist das anders gelöst als bei der XTR. Ich bin auch nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem. Bei MTBR gibt es auch welche.


----------



## xforce1 (2. September 2021)

Abend NL


----------



## Hille2001 (2. September 2021)

Moment Mal
Nicht ins Bett gehen , hier gibt es noch was zu später Stunde...









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (3. September 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## null-2wo (3. September 2021)

mist, jetz kostet die suntour 140


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (3. September 2021)

Anscheinend hat die subscription für einen meiner neuen Accounts nach 4 Wochen doch mal geklappt. (Englischer Newsletter)
Wer die Mails weitergeleitet haben möchte sendet bitte eine Mail an [email protected] 
Ich füge euch dann zeitnah zur Weiterleitung hinzu


----------



## Remux (3. September 2021)

ich bin total entsetzt , ich hab einen rcz NL bekommen 😳😂


----------



## k0p3 (3. September 2021)

Ich auch. Nach knappen 9 Monaten... Läuft
Bin erst ganz erschrocken, weil ich
 an eine Rechnung geglaubt hatte😅


----------



## fexbru (3. September 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> ich bin total entsetzt , ich hab einen rcz NL bekommen 😳😂





k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich auch. Nach knappen 3 Monaten... Läuft
> Bin erst ganz erschrocken, weil ich
> an eine Rechnung geglaubt hatte😅


Ah okay dann ist der Bann hoffentlich für alle gebrochen 😄


----------



## suoixon (3. September 2021)

Da bin ich ja gespannt, bisher nix.
Ansonsten wird’s das Angebot von fexbru


----------



## null-2wo (3. September 2021)

sogar ich hab einen bekommen!


----------



## Nd-60 (3. September 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> mist, jetz kostet die suntour 140


Ist eine andere 

Hab mir bereits gedacht, dass sie nicht dem Wunschbudget entspricht


----------



## null-2wo (3. September 2021)

raidon 34 boost 27,5 Lo-R @140 mm 
(GSFRAIDBLOR00014) das is schon die, hab zu oft drauf geklickt..  naja mal warten, irgendwann geht sie runter oder es kommt ne andere.


----------



## Schibbl (3. September 2021)

Nach Jahren auf dem Trockenen und dem heimlichen Konsumieren der hier geteilten RCZ-Newsletter, habe ich endlich wieder einen in mein Postfach bekommen 
Interessant ist gerade die See and Buy Abteilung mit -40% auf einen Haufen DVO Ersatzteile.

für guten günstigen Stoff klick hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobcinio7 (3. September 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich auch. Nach knappen 9 Monaten... Läuft
> Bin erst ganz erschrocken, weil ich
> an eine Rechnung geglaubt hatte😅


Dito 😂


----------



## isartrails (3. September 2021)

Da hat endlich mal einer das E-Mail-Postfach gelesen...


----------



## Brewmaster (4. September 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Ah okay dann ist der Bann hoffentlich für alle gebrochen 😄



nein, alle 3 hinterlegten Mailadressen haben nichts bekommen 😭


----------



## suoixon (4. September 2021)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> nein, alle 3 hinterlegten Mailadressen haben nichts bekommen 😭


Same same.


----------



## Poldi78 (4. September 2021)

💾

Newsletter


----------



## fexbru (4. September 2021)

Der Verteiler hat heute den morgen Newsletter bekommen und sollte an die ersten beiden Interessenten weitergeleitet haben. Falls noch jemand möchte einfach ne Mail an [email protected] 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (4. September 2021)

Danke. Das klappt super mit dem Verteiler.


----------



## xforce1 (4. September 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Der Verteiler hat heute den morgen Newsletter bekommen und sollte an die ersten beiden Interessenten weitergeleitet haben. Falls noch jemand möchte einfach ne Mail an [email protected] 😄


Super Idee das mit dem Verteiler. Wenn das klappt brauchen wir den NL hier nicht mehr zu posten und verweisen auf dich


----------



## k0p3 (4. September 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Der Verteiler hat heute den morgen Newsletter bekommen und sollte an die ersten beiden Interessenten weitergeleitet haben. Falls noch jemand möchte einfach ne Mail an [email protected] 😄



Vielleicht hängt sich Nieves da auch noch mit an. 😆


----------



## Damenfahrrad (4. September 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Der Verteiler hat heute den morgen Newsletter bekommen und sollte an die ersten beiden Interessenten weitergeleitet haben. Falls noch jemand möchte einfach ne Mail an [email protected] 😄


Weiterleitung hat funktioniert. Danke.


----------



## fexbru (4. September 2021)

So die nächste Runde ist eingetragen. Hoffe es klappt bei jedem und, dass ich niemanden vergessen habe 😅
Falls es bei jemanden mal nicht klappen sollte und ihr ein paar Tage nix bekommt schreibt mir einfach ne PN dann ist der/diejenige dann evtl im Posteingang untergegangen.

Edit:
Das war nach dem Abend-NL ab morgen früh sollten alle, die mir bislang geschrieben haben dabei sein


----------



## hardtails (4. September 2021)

Hat jemand raus bekommen wo die Unterschiede bei den yari s liegen?
Federweg ausgenommen






						Search results for: 'Yari' RCZ Bike Shop
					

RCZ Bike Shop




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Poldi78 (5. September 2021)

🕶️

Newsletter


----------



## Jefe (5. September 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> sogar ich hab einen bekommen!


…ich immer noch nicht…grmmpf


----------



## Poldi78 (5. September 2021)

👽

Newsletter


----------



## Hille2001 (6. September 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




brandnew 
Nieves hat zuviel gerraucht, im NL diesmal keine Preise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (6. September 2021)

Top verpackt, optisch komplett neu und ungewöhnliche schnelle Lieferzeit 👌🏻


----------



## youdontknow (6. September 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


Was meinen die Experten zur Yari RC für 305 Flocken plus Versand?
Die Gabel scheint recht unkompliziert und fast auf Pike Niveau zu sein.
Ein lohnendes Upgrade zur 2016er Pike?


----------



## michael66 (6. September 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Was meinen die Experten zur Yari RC für 305 Flocken plus Versand?
> Die Gabel scheint recht unkompliziert und fast auf Pike Niveau zu sein.
> Ein lohnendes Upgrade zur 2016er Pike?


Bekommst du auch für um die 399€ in anderen Shops, ansonsten Motion Control Dämpfung finde ich nicht so dolle.
Da würde ich eher auf die Charger Dämpfung gehen,zum Vergleich zur 16 er Pike kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Teuflor (6. September 2021)

Also Charger v1 mit MC zu vergleichen ist auch nicht wirklich das gelbe vom Ei. MC gibts seit fast 10 Jahren. Yari ist einfach ne Lyrik nur mit alter Dämpfung.

Kannst dir dann für gut 200€ die MST Kartusche kaufen und hast ne bessere gabel als ne Lyrik Ultimate für 500€


----------



## fone (6. September 2021)

Die ist bestimmt total viel besser als die 2016er Pike und du wirst viel schneller fahren.


----------



## michael66 (6. September 2021)

Ich habe gelesen das diese Yari RC die Motion Control Dämpfung hat,andere Modelle haben explizit die Chargerdämpfung.
Das die Motion Control überarbeitet ist ist klar,wenn dieses Modell die älterer Chargerdämpfung hat dann wäre das prima.


----------



## Flo7 (6. September 2021)

EVHD schrieb:


> Top verpackt, optisch komplett neu und ungewöhnliche schnelle Lieferzeit 👌🏻



Meine sind auch angekommen! War ein Top Deal würde ich sagen


----------



## mip86 (6. September 2021)

EVHD schrieb:


> Top verpackt, optisch komplett neu und ungewöhnliche schnelle Lieferzeit 👌🏻


Bei mir ebenso


----------



## Teuflor (7. September 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen das diese Yari RC die Motion Control Dämpfung hat,andere Modelle haben explizit die Chargerdämpfung.
> Das die Motion Control überarbeitet ist ist klar,wenn dieses Modell die älterer Chargerdämpfung hat dann wäre das prima.


Also ganz ganz einfach ohne viel "hab ich mal gelesen"









						Yari RC - FS-YARI-RC-B3 - RockShox
					

Yari RC, FS-YARI-RC-B3, RockShox. Die Yari kommt in den Genuss des steifen Lyrik-Chassis in Kombination mit der verbesserten DebonAir-Luftfederung und bewährter Motion-Control-Dämpfung...




					www.sram.com
				




da steht als Dämpfung immer MC! Nix Charger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (7. September 2021)

Obacht!
Bei der XT- Vorderradbremse 160mm (KM8100KLFPRX075) gibts 2 verschiedene Rabattcodes mit 6€ Differenz. Der bessere ist  *RCZVF*  (nicht RCZFR)

Wenn es ne passende Hinterradbremse gibt, bitte markieren, danke. 


achso. hier der Newsletter


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Also ganz ganz einfach ohne viel "hab ich mal gelesen"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yari mit Charger gibt es nur als OEM-Version. Die findest du nicht bei den regulären Modellen


----------



## michael66 (7. September 2021)

Und genau die Yari mit Chargerdämpfung ist wesentlich besser als die Motion Control,hab beide Modelle.


----------



## Deleted 301905 (7. September 2021)

Neuer Newsletter, zumindest vor 1min in Englisch bekommen








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## hardtails (7. September 2021)

Die mt5 aus dem Newsletter geht nicht.
Oder von ich zu doof


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> Die mt5 aus dem Newsletter geht nicht.
> Oder von ich zu doof


Is halt ne andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (7. September 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is halt ne andere


Darfst sie gerne zeigen ich finde die nicht.
Die Nummer gibt es im Shop gar nicht, genauso die Leitungslänge


----------



## fone (7. September 2021)

Ja, das kommt relativ oft vor.


----------



## Poldi78 (7. September 2021)

🔞

Newsletter


----------



## Deleted 301905 (8. September 2021)

Und der Neue!








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Deleted 301905 (9. September 2021)

Täglich grüßt das RCZ Tier!








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (9. September 2021)

🏆

Newsletter


----------



## Ahija (9. September 2021)

Und da tauchen auch schon die ersten SC Laufräder einzeln im Bikemarkt zum Setpreis auf. 






						Laufräder: 742 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Laufräder ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 742 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## md82 (9. September 2021)

Ahija schrieb:


> Und da tauchen auch schon die ersten SC Laufräder einzeln im Bikemarkt zum Setpreis auf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Laufrad ist neu und noch nicht bei Santa Cruz zwecks Lifetime Warranty registriert._

Und Santa schreibt auf seiner Seite das dazu:

Lebenslange Garantie auf Reserve-Carbon-Laufräder
Santa Cruz Bicycles repariert oder ersetzt nach eigenem Ermessen jegliche von Santa Cruz Bicycles hergestellte Reservefelge, die durch das Fahren beschädigt oder zerstört wurden. *Die Garantie gilt für die Lebensdauer der Felge und steht ausschließlich dem Erstbesitzer zur Verfügung.*

Er erstellt sicherlich auch eine Rechnung darüber. 😉🤗


----------



## Deleted 301905 (9. September 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Und der nächste!


----------



## Deleted 301905 (10. September 2021)

Weiter gehts! 








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (10. September 2021)

obwohl ich jetzt den NL bekomme sind die ganzen interessanten Sachen nach wenigen Minuten weg  🤣 so schnell ruft outlook bei mir die mails nicht ab...


----------



## afru (10. September 2021)

Ja die XT Bremse hinten war sofort weg alle Typen


----------



## Deleted 301905 (10. September 2021)

Weiter gehts!








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (11. September 2021)

🦷

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (11. September 2021)

🦉

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (12. September 2021)

🌍

Newsletter


----------



## AnAx (12. September 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (12. September 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Newsletter


Danke, hab mir mal den SD Ultimate RCT geschnappt (wenn's dabei bleibt  ).


----------



## Poldi78 (12. September 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Danke, hab mir mal den SD Ultimate RCT geschnappt (wenn's dabei bleibt  ).


Den bekommst aktuell bei Chainreaction noch günstiger...250 €


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (12. September 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Danke, hab mir mal den SD Ultimate RCT geschnappt (wenn's dabei bleibt  ).


Der kam bei mir mit Santa Cruz Aufnahme und ging zurück


----------



## Flo7 (12. September 2021)

Hans schrieb:


> Der kam bei mir mit Santa Cruz Aufnahme und ging zurück



Erkennt man aber auch bei CRC und RCZ am Foto


----------



## Hans (12. September 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Erkennt man aber auch bei CRC und RCZ am Foto


Dann haben sie es geändert. Bei mir war ein Bild mit normaler Aufnahme drinn, habs für Niven kopiert


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (13. September 2021)

Hans schrieb:


> Der kam bei mir mit Santa Cruz Aufnahme und ging zurück


Guter Hinweis, hatte schon ne Mail geschrieben diesbezüglich, weil auf die Bilder nicht immer Verlass ist - mal schauen ob die Antwort oder der Dämpfer früher da ist. 

Danke auch für den CRC-Tipp!


----------



## Poldi78 (13. September 2021)

makko1083 schrieb:


> RS Super Deluxe Ultimate 210x55 230x60 230x57,5 250€ mit Code CLEAR2021





nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Danke auch für den CRC-Tipp!


Hier gebührt der Dank aber @makko1083


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (13. September 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Hier gebührt der Dank aber @makko1083


Likes sind verteilt und alle sind glücklich. 

Zum SC-spezifischen Dämpferauge: bei BC ist das gleiche Bild für die Stumpy-Version des Dämpfers drin (was definitiv nicht passt), auf die Produktbilder ist also auch bei anderen Shops so halb Verlass. 
Hat jemand das Ding bei CRC geordert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kackboon91 (13. September 2021)

Ich kann berichten sobald er da ist.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. September 2021)

ebenfalls


----------



## Poldi78 (13. September 2021)

🚛

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (13. September 2021)

🐢

Newsletter


----------



## fexbru (14. September 2021)

Funktioniert die Weiterleitung an euch noch? 
In dem Mail Konto funktioniert eine der Regeln nicht richtig. Deswegen wollte ich mal nachfragen ob der NL noch ankommt. Hab derzeit alle Leute eingetragen, die ne Mail an die Adresse geschickt haben.


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (14. September 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Weiterleitung an euch noch?
> In dem Mail Konto funktioniert eine der Regeln nicht richtig. Deswegen wollte ich mal nachfragen ob der NL noch ankommt. Hab derzeit alle Leute eingetragen, die ne Mail an die Adresse geschickt haben.


Nope, die letzten Tage kam bei mir zumindest leider nichts mehr an. Danke der Nachfrage!


----------



## fexbru (14. September 2021)

Mr_Gilsch schrieb:


> Nope, die letzten Tage kam bei mir zumindest leider nichts mehr an. Danke der Nachfrage!


dann schau ich mir das nochmal an. Kann dran liegen, dass für die erste Regel die Maximalgröße erreicht ist (22 Leute) und ich das einfach kopiert habe. Eventuell muss ich da was ändern.


----------



## Poldi78 (14. September 2021)

🐳

Newsletter


----------



## freetourer (14. September 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Weiterleitung an euch noch?
> In dem Mail Konto funktioniert eine der Regeln nicht richtig. Deswegen wollte ich mal nachfragen ob der NL noch ankommt. Hab derzeit alle Leute eingetragen, die ne Mail an die Adresse geschickt haben.



Bekomme nix leider ....


----------



## fexbru (14. September 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Bekomme nix leider ....


Ungünstig. Ich schau was sich machen lässt. Bin aber noch bis 22. im Urlaub und weiß nicht ob ich Währenddessen die Zeit/Möglichkeit hab das zu fixen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (14. September 2021)

🦥

Newsletter


----------



## AnAx (15. September 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## AnAx (15. September 2021)

Abendnewsletter


----------



## Stetox (16. September 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## makko1083 (16. September 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Likes sind verteilt und alle sind glücklich.
> 
> Zum SC-spezifischen Dämpferauge: bei BC ist das gleiche Bild für die Stumpy-Version des Dämpfers drin (was definitiv nicht passt), auf die Produktbilder ist also auch bei anderen Shops so halb Verlass.
> Hat jemand das Ding bei CRC geordert?


Ja ich. Dämpfer ist heute angekommen.
Habe ihn nur kurz ausgepackt um mir die Augen anzusehen.
Es sind die normalen Dämpferaugen - also nicht wie auf dem Foto abgebildet einseitig mit Kugellagern.
Der Dämpfer kommt auch mit eigepressten Buchsen. Messe heute Abend mal genau nach und gebe die ID durch.

Edit: Tune 0LL380
Dämpferbuchsen 30x8mm & 20x8mm


----------



## AnAx (16. September 2021)

Abendnewsletter


----------



## kackboon91 (18. September 2021)

makko1083 schrieb:


> Tune 0LL380


Ich muss meinen noch abholen gehen, aber der Tune wird ja sicherlich der selbe sein.

Aktuell habe ich einen HL380 verbaut.

Ich denke das steht für „high“ und „low“, eines für die Zug-, das andere für die Druckstufe. Nur in welcher Reihenfolge?

Danke!


----------



## Sahnie (19. September 2021)

Gute Reifen von Michelin, gerade für das Rennrad, aber Maximalmenge "1" ist jetzt nicht so pralle...


----------



## Poldi78 (20. September 2021)

🍆

Rettelswen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. September 2021)

ich krieg seit ein paar Tagen keine Newsletter mehr ... einfach so ... ob man mir übel genommen hat, das ich Kurse zum RCZ Shop anbiete ...


----------



## culoduro (20. September 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ich krieg seit ein paar Tagen keine Newsletter mehr ... einfach so ... ob man mir übel genommen hat, das ich Kurse zum RCZ Shop anbiete ...


Nieves hat sich gedacht: "get a life!"


----------



## isartrails (20. September 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ich krieg seit ein paar Tagen keine Newsletter mehr ... einfach so ... ob man mir übel genommen hat, das ich Kurse zum RCZ Shop anbiete ...


Stoff für Verschwörungstheorien.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (20. September 2021)

makko1083 schrieb:


> Ja ich. Dämpfer ist heute angekommen.
> Habe ihn nur kurz ausgepackt um mir die Augen anzusehen.
> Es sind die normalen Dämpferaugen - also nicht wie auf dem Foto abgebildet einseitig mit Kugellagern.
> Der Dämpfer kommt auch mit eigepressten Buchsen. Messe heute Abend mal genau nach und gebe die ID durch.
> ...


Danke für die Info!
Ich hab einen mit Kugellager erwischt, obwohl mir auf Nachfrage noch das Gegenteil zugesichert wurde.
Das war wohl das vielzitierte Überraschungsei.


----------



## xforce1 (20. September 2021)

🚲
Newsletter


----------



## Brewmaster (21. September 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Stoff für Verschwörungstheorien.



Das bietet nur Ihr Shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (21. September 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ich krieg seit ein paar Tagen keine Newsletter mehr ... einfach so ... ob man mir übel genommen hat, das ich Kurse zum RCZ Shop anbiete ...


Bei mir war auch von Sonntag früh bis Montag Abend Funktstille. Lag aber wohl an denen. Keine Ahnung was da läuft, aber anscheinend ist das System nicht zuverlässig.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das die es übel nehmen, wenn man kostenlos Werbung für die macht.


----------



## NoobOnTour (21. September 2021)

ich habe trotz Anmeldung und extra email 3 Monate keinen einzigen Newsletter bekommen. 
Seid ca. 2 Wochen funktioniert es auf einmal


----------



## suoixon (21. September 2021)

NoobOnTour schrieb:


> ich habe trotz Anmeldung und extra email 3 Monate keinen einzigen Newsletter bekommen.
> Seid ca. 2 Wochen funktioniert es auf einmal


Bei mir kommt sporadisch wieder was rein, allerdings ordentlich Versatz und vom [email protected] statt wie sonst von der Info


----------



## xforce1 (21. September 2021)

Irgendwie sollten wir da mal einen IT Profi einschleusen.

Der dann auch dafür sorgt, das wir den NL mit einer Stunde Vorsprung bekommen


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. September 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sollten wir da mal einen IT Profi einschleusen.
> 
> Der dann auch dafür sorgt, das wir den NL mit einer Stunde Vorsprung bekommen


Eine Stunde Vorsprung vor wem?
Das bringt nur was, wenn Vorsprung vor @Flo7  oder used-elitebikes


----------



## Poldi78 (21. September 2021)

🦥 

Newsletter


----------



## Steefan (21. September 2021)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Gute Reifen von Michelin, gerade für das Rennrad, aber Maximalmenge "1" ist jetzt nicht so pralle...




Heute 2 erlaubt, aber nur die 20er.

MICHELIN Tyre PRO4 700x20c Black (C4900169)​




__





						MICHELIN Tyre PRO4 700x20c Black (C4900169) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>MICHELIN Tyre PRO4 700x20c Black (C4900169)</strong></p> <p><strong> </strong></p> <p><br />700x20c</p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Code: *RCZPML  *


----------



## Sahnie (21. September 2021)

Steefan schrieb:


> Heute 2 erlaubt, aber nur die 20er Breite.
> 
> MICHELIN Tyre PRO4 700x20c Black (C4900169)​
> 
> ...


Ja, habe es gestern mit einem Paar Krylion Endurance geschafft. Aber das ist schon ein Prozedere momentan, mit überlasteter Webseite, versteckten Angeboten und unterschiedlichen Höchstmengen.


----------



## Steefan (21. September 2021)

... irreführende Fotos nicht zu vergessen... aber als (mittlerweile) erfahrene RCZ-Customer haben wir das selbstredend alles immer im Blick


----------



## Arazi (21. September 2021)

Taugen die dort angebotenen Reifen etwas? Ich bräuchte für den Herbst/Winter noch 27,5"-Reifen, die sich auch für nasse Böden und niedrigere Temperaturen eignen. Fahre ansonsten Minion DHF/Rekon in 2.6.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (21. September 2021)

Arazi schrieb:


> Taugen die dort angebotenen Reifen etwas? Ich bräuchte für den Herbst/Winter noch 27,5"-Reifen, die sich auch für nasse Böden und niedrigere Temperaturen eignen. Fahre ansonsten Minion DHF/Rekon in 2.6.


Welchen Herbst? 2022?


----------



## Arazi (21. September 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Welchen Herbst? 2022?


Nö, ab morgen...


----------



## AnAx (21. September 2021)

Abendnewsletter


----------



## NuriB (21. September 2021)

Lohnen sich die Novatec M30 Carbonlaufräder?


----------



## maui400 (22. September 2021)

NuriB schrieb:


> Lohnen sich die Novatec M30 Carbonlaufräder?


Mit Sicherheit! Ich fahre viele Naben von Navatec und die Felgen sind halt China. Aber das sind eh die meisten. Mir haben selbst die Finger gekribbelt. Aber ich brauch leider keinen im Moment...


----------



## AnAx (22. September 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Don Stefano (22. September 2021)

NuriB schrieb:


> Lohnen sich die Novatec M30 Carbonlaufräder?


Erscheint mir für Carbon zu schwer. Für das Geld lieber nen Newmen Alu LRS.


----------



## Stetox (22. September 2021)

Was ist bei RCZ los? Die FOX 36 'EBIKE' kommt tatsächlich nach 20 Werktagen und dazu gibt es eine funktionierende Sendungsverfolgung 🧐

Abendnewsletter


----------



## md82 (22. September 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Was ist bei RCZ los? Die FOX 36 'EBIKE' kommt tatsächlich nach 20 Werktagen und dazu gibt es eine funktionierende Sendungsverfolgung 🧐
> 
> Abendnewsletter


Hab noch nix bekommen. War bei mir aber auch mit 8 Wochen angegeben. 😳🤔

€dit sagt: ich meinte die 38er  🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (22. September 2021)

Funktioniert bei jemandem der Rabattcode *RCZMD3*? Hatte mich schon fast über die 27.5er DT Swiss Spline gefreut 🥺.


----------



## mailo23 (22. September 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei jemandem der Rabattcode *RCZMD3*? Hatte mich schon fast über die 27.5er DT Swiss Spline gefreut 🥺.


Geht, VR + HR ~408€


----------



## Flo7 (22. September 2021)

mailo23 schrieb:


> Geht, VR + HR ~408€
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1343630



Hast du eh gesehen, dass hinten kein Boost ist?


----------



## youdontknow (22. September 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hast du eh gesehen, dass hinten kein Boost ist?


Irgendwas ist immer


----------



## Schibbl (22. September 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hast du eh gesehen, dass hinten kein Boost ist?


Das sind die Reste von den Leuten die YT Bikes gekauft haben als Boost aufkam


----------



## Splash (23. September 2021)

Heute fand ich mal die Novatec LRS im Newsletter interessant, gleich mal zugegriffen fürs Winterrad ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (24. September 2021)

MorgenNL


----------



## fexbru (24. September 2021)

Hab die Weiterleitung nochmal gecheckt. Sollte ab heute abend wieder klappen.


----------



## wesone (24. September 2021)

Kann jemand etwas zu den Novatec Carbon Laufrädern sagen, irgendwie findet man nicht wirklich etwas dazu.


----------



## Poldi78 (24. September 2021)

🚣‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## fexbru (24. September 2021)

*RCZ-Verteiler*

Nochmal ein Update zwecks der Newsletterweiterleitung:
Für einige müsste es derzeit problemlos laufen, da ich im Verteiler aber nur 20 Leute eintragen kann (sonst klappt es nicht) hab ich versucht die restlichen Leute über eine Zwischenadresse zu erreichen. 
Das hat heute Mittag auch schon funktioniert, nur sieht man bei der Adresse die Adressen aller andern Mitempfänger (Gefällt mir gar nicht und ich hab es deswegen auch wieder deaktiviert.)

Für alle, die sich bei mir gemeldet haben und  bei denen es derzeit nicht funktioniert werd ich mich mal schlau machen was der beste kostenlose Mailanbieter für Weiterleitungen ist. 
Neue Leute kann ich deswegen derzeit auch nicht hinzufügen, das wird aber dann ASAP nachgeholt.

Das wird aber noch ein bisschen dauern.
 Sorry.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. September 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> *RCZ-Verteiler*
> 
> Nochmal ein Update zwecks der Newsletterweiterleitung:
> Für einige müsste es derzeit problemlos laufen, da ich im Verteiler aber nur 20 Leute eintragen kann (sonst klappt es nicht) hab ich versucht die restlichen Leute über eine Zwischenadresse zu erreichen.
> ...


Hast du die Adressen als CC oder BCC eingetragen? Bei BCC dürften keine Adressen sichtbar sein, bei CC schon!


----------



## fexbru (24. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hast du die Adressen als CC oder BCC eingetragen? Bei BCC dürften keine Adressen sichtbar sein, bei CC schon!


läuft als Regel im Posteingang, wenn ein Newslette rein kommt wird er automatisch weitergeleitet. Beim einen Anbieter tauchen die Adressen dann auf beim Anderen nicht. Da gab es auch keine Möglichkeit das abzuwählen 🤷‍♂️


----------



## delphi1507 (24. September 2021)

Bei welchem Anbieter klappt es nicht? Dann schau ich Mal ob ich was finde?


----------



## fexbru (24. September 2021)

Geklappt hat es bei mail.de mit maximal 20 Leute sonst funktionieren die Regeln nicht mehr.
Bei outlook.de zeigt es immer die anderen Empfänger mit an


----------



## toastet (24. September 2021)

Noch nie eine Mail bekommen aus dem Verteiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (25. September 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Geklappt hat es bei mail.de mit maximal 20 Leute sonst funktionieren die Regeln nicht mehr.
> Bei outlook.de zeigt es immer die anderen Empfänger mit an


Vermutlich das Feld BCC deaktiviert die Support Artikel :




__





						Suchergebnisse für 'bcc hinzufügen' - Microsoft-Support
					






					support.microsoft.com


----------



## xforce1 (25. September 2021)

Nachmittags NL

der Vollständigkeit halber hier der MorgenNL


----------



## BigJohn (25. September 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> *RCZ-Verteiler*
> 
> Nochmal ein Update zwecks der Newsletterweiterleitung:
> Für einige müsste es derzeit problemlos laufen, da ich im Verteiler aber nur 20 Leute eintragen kann (sonst klappt es nicht) hab ich versucht die restlichen Leute über eine Zwischenadresse zu erreichen.
> ...


Warum machst du nicht einfach mehrere Weiterleitungen à 20 Leute?


----------



## fexbru (25. September 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Warum machst du nicht einfach mehrere Weiterleitungen à 20 Leute?


Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Leider funktioniert die selbe Regel aber nicht mehrmals bzw auf die gleiche Mail bei dem Anbieter oder mehrere Regeln auf die gleiche Mail oder ich hab was verkackt 😔


----------



## Poldi78 (26. September 2021)

☃️

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (26. September 2021)

🔞 

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (27. September 2021)

Novatec Newsletter


----------



## isartrails (27. September 2021)

*SHIMANO* REAR Disc Brake *LEVEL* 160mm PM w/o Disc (L.1700mm)  Black (111.21123) = 26.99e anstatt 77.69e


----------



## Poldi78 (27. September 2021)

😾

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (27. September 2021)

Hab mich nochmal dran gemacht.
Die Newsletter (englisch und französisch) sollten jetzt beide über 
[email protected] 
kommen. Die Mailadressen der Mitempfänger sieht man jetzt auch nicht mehr. 
Hoffentlich bleibt der Mailanbieter jetzt stabiler 😅
Bin gespannt wie es die nächsten Tage läuft


----------



## Poldi78 (28. September 2021)

⛑️

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (29. September 2021)

MorgenNL


----------



## xforce1 (29. September 2021)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## fexbru (29. September 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Hab mich nochmal dran gemacht.
> Die Newsletter (englisch und französisch) sollten jetzt beide über
> [email protected]
> kommen. Die Mailadressen der Mitempfänger sieht man jetzt auch nicht mehr.
> ...


Hab mich mal wieder getäuscht, es sind anscheinend auch für Outlook zu viele Leute... 
Ich leg das Projekt jetzt vorerst auf Eis, da ich derzeit mit Arbeit, Studium und Umzug sehr eingespannt bin. 
Eventuell mach ich mich irgendwann nochmal dran.
Falls es jemand anderes versuchen möchte kann ich die Newsletter gerne an die Person weiterleiten. Eine Einzelweiterleitung funktioniert zuverlässig.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. September 2021)

ich tippe mal RCZ benutzt dasselbe System


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (30. September 2021)

🐦

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (1. Oktober 2021)

MorgenNL

jede Menge Spank LRS


----------



## fone (1. Oktober 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> MorgenNL
> 
> jede Menge Spank LRS


Zumindest im Newsletter (Ich les immer Niederlande bei NL...).
Auf der Seite blieb nicht mehr viel übrig.
Aber wer will schon Spank Laufräder.


----------



## Arazi (1. Oktober 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Zumindest im Newsletter (Ich les immer Niederlande bei NL...).
> *Auf der Seite blieb nicht mehr viel übrig.
> Aber wer will schon Spank Laufräder.*


Widerspricht sich etwas, oder...? 
Mal im Ernst: Taugen die was?


----------



## Triturbo (1. Oktober 2021)

Für 230€ müssen die nicht viel können außer 3 Jahre halbwegs gut überstehen.


----------



## Bildbrecher (1. Oktober 2021)

Kann bitte jemand  einen Code für die Spank Laufreder geben?


----------



## Arazi (1. Oktober 2021)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Für 230€ müssen die nicht viel können außer 3 Jahre halbwegs gut überstehen.



Ich frag jetzt mal so blöd: Sind die Spanks besser als z.B. diese WTBs?
https://www.bike24.de/p1305411.html
p.s. Sehe gerade, dass die 27,5er-Spanks mit HG-Freilauf (die ich benötige) auch schon weg sind...


----------



## Arazi (1. Oktober 2021)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Kann bitte jemand  einen Code für die Spank Laufreder geben?


Die (unterschiedlichen) Codes stehen doch im morgendlichen Newsletter...


----------



## Bildbrecher (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich kriege keins. Kommt einfach nicht.


----------



## Arazi (1. Oktober 2021)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Ich kriege keins. Kommt einfach nicht.


*RCZSK1 - RCZSK12*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (1. Oktober 2021)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Kann bitte jemand  einen Code für die Spank Laufreder geben?


#1319 Link öffnen, Code lesen.


----------



## Stetox (1. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter 
Die Cura 4 gibt's leider nicht mehr 😥


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. Oktober 2021)

schade ... fast richtig abgezogen ....


----------



## 0gez (2. Oktober 2021)

Samstag


----------



## Poldi78 (2. Oktober 2021)

🕶️

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (3. Oktober 2021)

Sunday Morning NL


----------



## Poldi78 (3. Oktober 2021)

🥜


Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (4. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Hille2001 (4. Oktober 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




ich habe meinen 12:02 bekommen und inaltlich ist da was anderes als bei xforce1 enthalten
verstehe wer will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bushDoctor (4. Oktober 2021)

Wundere mich auch. Hab meinen (auch) englischen NL um 12:01 Uhr bekommen und keine Spur von einer 36er Fox oder DT Swiss 1501/1700 Laufrädern…
Gibt es nochmal unterschiedliche Prios oder hat xforce den geschäftlichen erwischt?


----------



## xforce1 (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich pers. würde da nicht viel reininterpretieren. Gewerblich habe ich mich da nicht angemeldet. Ich würde mich auch nicht als guten Kunden bezeichnen.
Letztendlich versuche ich nur, wie viele andere hier auch und allem voran Poldi, den anderen Usern den NL zugänglich zu machen.


----------



## Steefan (4. Oktober 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Ich pers. würde da nicht viel reininterpretieren. Gewerblich habe ich mich da nicht angemeldet. Ich würde mich auch nicht als guten Kunden bezeichnen.
> Letztendlich versuche ich nur, wie viele andere hier auch und allem voran Poldi, den anderen Usern den NL zugänglich zu machen.



Ich bin da tatsächlich ein "guter" Kunde mit "VIP"-Status... und habe meinen Newsletter auch erst 12:02h bekommen. Da was hinein zu interpretieren, hat bei dem Shop wohl keinen Sinn. 

An dieser Stelle besten Dank an die Leute, die den Newsletter früher bekommen & vor allen Dingen auch früher hier veröffentlichen. Ich schau da gern rein... je nach Lust und (Kauf-) Laune.


----------



## xforce1 (4. Oktober 2021)

und weiter gehts, kam vor ner Stunde raus

Newsletter


----------



## fone (5. Oktober 2021)

Oh je, jetzt ist RCZ auch down


----------



## Schibbl (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich vermute eher sie haben ein Update in den Webshop eingespielt, um etwas Klarheit in die vielen Kaufoptionen zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (5. Oktober 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (5. Oktober 2021)

Hier die Version die ich bekommen habe um 18:10

Der NL mit den SRAM Guide/Level kam bei mir um 12:42 an


----------



## isartrails (5. Oktober 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher sie haben ein Update in den Webshop eingespielt, um etwas Klarheit in die vielen Kaufoptionen zu bringen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1350086


Klick doch mal auf MORE INFORMATIONS


----------



## suoixon (5. Oktober 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Klick doch mal auf MORE INFORMATIONS


Auf der Startseite geht schon fast kein Link


----------



## isartrails (5. Oktober 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Auf der Startseite geht schon fast kein Link


MORE INFORMATIONS geht schon.
Aber das Ergebnis ist wenig zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Steefan (6. Oktober 2021)

Ich sehe da jetzt keine weitere großartige Einschränkung, welche man mit den Codes (wie sie zurzeit gehandhabt werden) nicht auch bewerkstelligen kann.


----------



## xforce1 (6. Oktober 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Oktober 2021)

Wie ich sehe: neuer Webshop - alte Trix. Shimanokette HG-900 mit anderer Bezeichnung auf Seite 17 im Kleingedruckten...


----------



## xforce1 (6. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Hille2001 (7. Oktober 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




X01 12x Kette für 37€ aber wenn der Versand für 11€ nicht wäre,ein Schnapper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (7. Oktober 2021)

Naja wie so oft, es sei denn man findet aus der gleichen Rabattgruppe noch etwas, damit es sich lohnt. Teilweise steht sich RCZ mit dem System selber im Wege. Zumal viele Artikel wie Reifen oder die angesprochene Kette auf 1 Stück begrenzt ist.
Ich kaufe da nur teurere Sachen wie Gabeln, LR etc.


----------



## isartrails (7. Oktober 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> ...Teilweise steht sich RCZ mit dem System selber im Wege...


Ach...?
Das "Teilweise" kannst du streichen.


----------



## xforce1 (7. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## isartrails (7. Oktober 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Newsletter


Das soll der aktuelle Newsletter sein?
Da sind zum Teil Codes drin, die schon gestern abgelaufen sind...


----------



## PST (7. Oktober 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das soll der aktuelle Newsletter sein?
> Da sind zum Teil Codes drin, die schon gestern abgelaufen sind...


Da sind zum Teil Produkte drin, die schon seit *Jahren* abgelaufen sind…


----------



## xforce1 (7. Oktober 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das soll der aktuelle Newsletter sein?
> Da sind zum Teil Codes drin, die schon gestern abgelaufen sind...


Ja. Kam so bei mir um 18:35 an


----------



## isartrails (7. Oktober 2021)

PST schrieb:


> ... zum Teil Produkte drin, die schon seit *Jahren* abgelaufen sind…


Die würden dann ja gut zu mir passen. 
Bloß die Codes dazu funzen nicht...


----------



## 7SidedCube (8. Oktober 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das soll der aktuelle Newsletter sein?
> Da sind zum Teil Codes drin, die schon gestern abgelaufen sind...


Passiert wohl häufiger, hatte mich dadurch auch umsonst über das Evoc-Rucksack-Angebit gefreut und dann frustriert gemerkt, dass der Code schon zum Empfangszeitpunkt abgelaufen war 😢


----------



## Hille2001 (8. Oktober 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (8. Oktober 2021)

Ich hätte den NL auch schon früher posten können, wollte aber abwarten, was die Kollegen reinbekommen. Meiner ist identisch, hat aber weiter unten wieder abgelaufene Angebote.
RCZ ist nun einmal spieziell. In jeglicher Hinsicht


----------



## isartrails (8. Oktober 2021)

Hab’s gemeldet, aber Nieves Antwort verriet, dass er/sie dir Problemstellung gar nicht verstanden hat. 
Fragte mich nach einem Screenshot, dabei müsste man nur den Newsletter lesen… 😯


----------



## suoixon (8. Oktober 2021)

Seit wann antwortet er wieder auf Newsletter Probleme?


----------



## Steefan (8. Oktober 2021)

Falls jemand grad 5000,-- (minus 50%) auf den Kopf hauen möchte:

*****50% more discount on 






						SEE AND BUY - SALES RCZ Bike Shop
					

RCZ Bike Shop




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				



*

_*for all orders with minimum amount 5000€  net without VAT*_


    Discount Code: *RCZ350*


----------



## AnAx (9. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen mit dem Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (9. Oktober 2021)

🪖

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (10. Oktober 2021)

Good morning in the morning








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## fexbru (10. Oktober 2021)

An die Leute, die sich für die Weiterleitung angemeldet hatten,
Kommt bei euch inzwischen was an?


----------



## topsel (10. Oktober 2021)

Ja, funktioniert 👍
Danke dir!


----------



## fexbru (10. Oktober 2021)

topsel schrieb:


> Ja, funktioniert 👍
> Danke dir!


Perfekt!
Der Dank geht raus an @alstolten .
Da kam die richtige Idee wie das mit der Weiterleitung funktioniert! 🙌


----------



## Poldi78 (10. Oktober 2021)

💫

Newsletter


----------



## dec4ever (10. Oktober 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Perfekt!
> Der Dank geht raus an @alstolten .
> Da kam die richtige Idee wie das mit der Weiterleitung funktioniert! 🙌


Kann man sich noch zum Newsletter-Weiterleiten anmelden??


----------



## fexbru (10. Oktober 2021)

dec4ever schrieb:


> Kann man sich noch zum Newsletter-Weiterleiten anmelden??


Einfach eine Mail an [email protected] dann Pack ich dich mit rein. Eventuell gibt es mit dem neuen System auch ne Möglichkeit, dass jeder sich selbst anmelden kann. Aber solange jetzt kein Riesenandrang kommt mach ich das einfach 2-3 Mal die Woche


----------



## Remux (11. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt sind sie schon besoffen:
508€ fox float 36" /508€ dt 1700,1501/ 407€ wheels novatec carbon / -50 % grips, selle royal /-85 percent :shock therapy,bern,limar, bluegrass,mavic .crazy prices)
steht in der Headline aber weder die Fox, noch die dt 1700er Laufräder sind tatsächlich im NL.


----------



## un..inc (11. Oktober 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Jetzt sind sie schon besoffen:
> 508€ fox float 36" /508€ dt 1700,1501/ 407€ wheels novatec carbon / -50 % grips, selle royal /-85 percent :shock therapy,bern,limar, bluegrass,mavic .crazy prices)
> steht in der Headline aber weder die Fox, noch die dt 1700er Laufräder sind tatsächlich im NL.


Das ist doch schon die Regel in der letzten Zeit...
Man liest die Überschrift, freut sich schnitzelartig und dann --> am Sack...


----------



## Sahnie (11. Oktober 2021)

Dafür haben sie meinen Superschnapper Deda Alanera Supercarbonlenker von 500 Euro auf 50 reduziert...innerhalb von ein paar Stunden los geschickt. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt...komme aus ärmlichen Verhältnissen und fahre jetzt so ein Superteil. Da werden aber alle staunen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (11. Oktober 2021)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Dafür haben sie meinen Superschnapper Deda Alanera Supercarbonlenker von 500 Euro auf 50 reduziert...innerhalb von ein paar Stunden los geschickt. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt...komme aus ärmlichen Verhältnissen und fahre jetzt so ein Superteil. Da werden aber alle staunen!


Wenn es denn kein Fake ist. Die Farben findest bei Deda nämlich nicht


----------



## Steefan (11. Oktober 2021)

Und wenn sie dann auch noch deutlich unter Herstellerangabe wiegen... wäre ich seeehr vorsichtig... gab da mal was mit Race Face Lenkern 

Edit: Und ich hatte mich so für Dich mitgefreut, Sahnie... drücke weiter die Daumen, dass alles gut wird


----------



## flix123 (11. Oktober 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wenn es denn kein Fake ist. Die Farben findest bei Deda nämlich nicht


Sollte der aus 2016 sein und damit hfftl. kein Fake.


----------



## Sahnie (11. Oktober 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wenn es denn kein Fake ist. Die Farben findest bei Deda nämlich nicht


Meiner hat keine Farbe, ist UD Faser und die findet man sonst im Internet auch. Aber klar, die Preise lassen einen immer misstrauisch werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Oktober 2021)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Meiner hat keine Farbe, ist UD Faser und die findet man sonst im Internet auch. Aber klar, die Preise lassen einen immer misstrauisch werden.


Grundsätzlich eigentlich nicht, aber RCZ und Carbon  Lenker hat eine Vergangenheit ... Der in einem Rückruf geendet hat .. da würde RCZ wohl Mal über den Tisch gezogen.... Üblicher Weise sind deren Produkte aus überproduktionen bzw nicht abgerufenen Aufträgen der Industrie...


----------



## xforce1 (12. Oktober 2021)

Gab es ausser dem Race Face Next R in 760mm auch andere Fälle von Fälschung?


----------



## xforce1 (13. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (13. Oktober 2021)

🦨

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (14. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter

mit viel Shimanski


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (14. Oktober 2021)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Meiner hat keine Farbe, ist UD Faser und die findet man sonst im Internet auch. Aber klar, die Preise lassen einen immer misstrauisch werden.


...ist vielleicht nicht so interessant im MTB Forum, ich erzähle es aber trotzdem. Mächtiges Teil, der Deda, schön verarbeitet und wohl auch nicht so leicht zu fälschen wie eine MTB Lenkstange. Wird wohl orijinool sein.


----------



## xforce1 (14. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter

kam um 18:40 bei mir an


----------



## xforce1 (15. Oktober 2021)

ich weiss gar nicht ob das posten des NL noch Sinn macht, jetzt wo der Verteiler funktioniert 

Newsletter


----------



## youdontknow (15. Oktober 2021)

Wie kann man sich in den Verteiler aufnehmen lassen?


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Oktober 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Gab es ausser dem Race Face Next R in 760mm auch andere Fälle von Fälschung?


Mir nicht bekannt


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (15. Oktober 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nicht ob das posten des NL noch Sinn macht, jetzt wo der Verteiler funktioniert
> 
> Newsletter


Es kommt nicht jeder NL, von dem her gerne auch weiterhin posten - vielen Dank euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (15. Oktober 2021)

Mr_Gilsch schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht jeder NL, von dem her gerne auch weiterhin posten - vielen Dank euch!


ja es kommt zur Zeit nur der deutsche NL. Auf einer anderen Mail hatte ich mal den deutschen und französischen aber da kam vom einen Tag auf den anderen nix mehr...
Bin derzeit wieder dran rcz jeden Tag ne Mail zu schreiben, dass sie die Mail wieder aufnehmen.



youdontknow schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich in den Verteiler aufnehmen lassen?


Mail an [email protected] 
am besten deine Mail in den Text, dann bin ich schneller mit dem kopieren.


----------



## flix123 (15. Oktober 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nicht ob das posten des NL noch Sinn macht, jetzt wo der Verteiler funktioniert
> 
> Newsletter


Macht auch weiterhin Sinn. Danke!✌️


----------



## xforce1 (16. Oktober 2021)

MorgenNL

Nieves hat Frühschicht. Kam schon um 7:45


----------



## Poldi78 (16. Oktober 2021)

⛔

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (17. Oktober 2021)

MorgenNL


----------



## EVHD (17. Oktober 2021)

Evoc Travel Bag Pro ist gesichert


----------



## suoixon (17. Oktober 2021)

EVHD schrieb:


> Evoc Travel Bag Pro ist gesichert


Wo lag der am Ende? Der Preis aus dem NL passt ja gern nicht und dann 11€ Versand.


----------



## Jrich (17. Oktober 2021)

Kann mich bitte ein RCV Experte kurz aufklären? 

Ich habe verstanden, dass die beworbenen Artikel mit Wartezeit versendet werden. 

Nun habe ich an mancher Stelle gelesen, dass die angegebene Lieferzeit von 6 Wochen (Novatec R5 LRS) durchaus realistisch ist, während die Angabe von "20 Werktagen" auf eine Wartezeit von vielen Monaten hindeutet. 

Bei Mydealz habe ich gesehen, dass der LRS auch im September schon angeboten wurde - vermutlich auch mit 6 Wochen Frist. Ich verstehe es nun so, dass RVC nur eine Bestellung beim Lieferanten macht, sobald Ihre Mindeststückzahl erreicht ist. Ab dem Zeitpunkt dann ungefähr sechs Wochen. 
Und das ist vermutlich nicht der Fall, solange der Artikel noch beworben wird. Korrekt? 

Könnt ihr da bitte eure Erfahrungen kurz teilen?


----------



## Flo7 (17. Oktober 2021)

Jrich schrieb:


> Kann mich bitte ein RCV Experte kurz aufklären?
> 
> Ich habe verstanden, dass die beworbenen Artikel mit Wartezeit versendet werden.
> 
> ...



Das ist schwierig zu sagen… System dahinter gibt es glaub ich nicht wirklich!
Kommt, wann er kommt 😅


----------



## prolink (17. Oktober 2021)

habe vorrige woche eine Gabel bestellt mit 20 Werktagen Lieferzeit
ist diese woche schon gekommen

die Wissen das glaube ich selbst nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (17. Oktober 2021)

Kann jemand was zu den Novatec Carbon Carbon Laufrädern sagen? 400€ ist ja geschenkt...


----------



## null-2wo (17. Oktober 2021)

un..inc schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu den Novatec Carbon Carbon Laufrädern sagen? 400€ ist ja geschenkt...


die sind von 2013-2016 und mit 1900 g eher schwer für carbon, deswegen liegen die auch wie blei. die alu lrs von heute sind glaube okay, maulweiten von 18mm (1550g) bis 30 mm (2040g). eindäfach mal die Bezeichnungen googlen, die sind fast alle mit allen details bei nem australischen ebay-händler gelistet.


----------



## un..inc (17. Oktober 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> die sind von 2013-2016 und mit 1900 g eher schwer für carbon, deswegen liegen die auch wie blei. die alu lrs von heute sind glaube okay, maulweiten von 18mm (1550g) bis 30 mm (2040g). eindäfach mal die Bezeichnungen googlen, die sind fast alle mit allen details bei nem australischen ebay-händler gelistet.


Ja, die meisten günstigen Alu LRS im Angebot sind leider nicht boost...
Aber gut, dann sind die 41x€ wohl doch noch zu viel...


----------



## Jrich (17. Oktober 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> die sind von 2013-2016 und mit 1900 g eher schwer für carbon, deswegen liegen die auch wie blei. die alu lrs von heute sind glaube okay, maulweiten von 18mm (1550g) bis 30 mm (2040g). eindäfach mal die Bezeichnungen googlen, die sind fast alle mit allen details bei nem australischen ebay-händler gelistet.


Woher die Info zum Baujahr der Räder? Das abgebildete Rad ist ja ein aktuelles und ich glaube (!), dass es 2013 die Räder nicht mit Steckachse gab, oder? Alle Tests von 2014 und den Folgejahren sind mit quick release.






						R5 Clincher Disc (U2.1) Discontinued – Novatec 2022
					






					www.novatecusa.net
				




Die Abbildung bei RCZ zeigt das aktuelle Baujahr (das laut Novatec wohl nicht fortgesetzt wird - daher der Deal?).

1.700 Gramm für 50mm Höhe ist m.M.n. OK - nicht toll, aber auch nicht mies.


----------



## null-2wo (17. Oktober 2021)

hoppla, ich rede von den factor mtb-LRS 327 und 729 die schon ne woche drin sind. da gibts produktvorstellungen aus der zeit.


----------



## fx:flow (17. Oktober 2021)

Ob der M30 29 LRS SRAM XD o Shimano hat wird keiner sagen und wissen können, richtig?


----------



## Jrich (17. Oktober 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> hoppla, ich rede von den factor mtb-LRS 327 und 729 die schon ne woche drin sind. da gibts produktvorstellungen aus der zeit.


Ah, sorry - hab nur auf die Rennrad Räder geschaut.
Aber ist ja auch ein MTB Forum hier also nehm ich das natürlich voll auf mich 😎


----------



## flix123 (17. Oktober 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Ob der M30 29 LRS SRAM XD o Shimano hat wird keiner sagen und wissen können, richtig?




HUB FINISHING: BLACK ANO. POLISHED

AXLE F/R: AL15X110mm, AL 12×148mm

For SHIMANO 10-11sp / SRAM 10sp


----------



## EVHD (17. Oktober 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wo lag der am Ende? Der Preis aus dem NL passt ja gern nicht und dann 11€ Versand.



370€ für den schwarzen Pro, musste aber wieder über die französische Seite bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (18. Oktober 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Ob der M30 29 LRS SRAM XD o Shimano hat wird keiner sagen und wissen können, richtig?


Ein Wechsel ist bei Novatec aber kein Problem und  üblicherweise auch recht günstig


----------



## fresh_ozelot (19. Oktober 2021)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Nd-60 (19. Oktober 2021)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Newsletter ist eine MT6 mit 2500mm Leitung für 80€. Kann mir jemand was zur Bremse sagen? Was sind z.B. die Unterschiede zur MT5? Bei den Maguras gibt es keinen rechten oder linken Hebel, oder? D.h. die Bremse sollte sowohl für vorne als auch hinten funktionieren?!


Mt6 hat 2 Kolben Sättel und die mt5 4 Kolben

Geber ist beidseitig verwendbar und ist bei beiden bremsen wahrscheinlich exakt gleich.


----------



## xforce1 (19. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter

die Novatec Angebote am Ende des NL sind schon abgelaufen. Das nur als Hinweis


----------



## Montigomo (19. Oktober 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> die Novatec Angebote am Ende des NL sind schon abgelaufen. Das nur als Hinweis


Erst um 15:05 Uhr NL erhalten. Auf French. Da sind aber keine Novetec drin.


----------



## fone (19. Oktober 2021)

stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (19. Oktober 2021)

Hier der englische mit Novatec, die waren laut meinem NL nur bis 12.10 gültig...
Kam 14:48









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## fone (20. Oktober 2021)

Zur Zeit kommen weniger Newsletter, korrekt?


----------



## un..inc (20. Oktober 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Zur Zeit kommen weniger Newsletter, korrekt?


Seit dem Wochenende gefühlt deutlich weniger.
Bisher immer 2/Sprache/Tag...


----------



## xforce1 (20. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter

kam um 12:44


----------



## Poldi78 (20. Oktober 2021)

💨

Newsletter


----------



## k0p3 (20. Oktober 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Zur Zeit kommen weniger Newsletter, korrekt?


Ja, die letzten Tage schon. 
Dafür habe ich dann heute innerhalb von 5 min drei Stück gekriegt.  😄


----------



## xforce1 (21. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## EVHD (21. Oktober 2021)

Jrich schrieb:


> Kann mich bitte ein RCV Experte kurz aufklären?
> 
> Ich habe verstanden, dass die beworbenen Artikel mit Wartezeit versendet werden.
> 
> ...


Feedback zu meinem Evoc Travel Bag Pro welchen ich am Sonntag bestellt hab, wurde heute versendet trotz 20 Werkstagen.


----------



## fexbru (21. Oktober 2021)

Es gibt grad 38er factory und Reserve lr. Kann den Link aber grad nicht kopieren
Edit:








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## suoixon (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab eben eine bestellt, 785 inkl. Versand. Ist zwar angegeben mit QR15, gibts bei der 38 aber nicht.

Der Newsletter ist mal endlich wieder RICHTIG gut. Viele Reserve auch wieder dabei.
Reserve30 mit i9 für 1300€ ist ebenso top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (21. Oktober 2021)

Hatte auch überlegt, aber ich brauche sie echt nicht und soviel Geld, dass ich mir sowas auf Halde lege ist auch nicht da. Weiterverkauf hab ich auch keinen Bock bzw find ich das moralisch nicht so geil. 
Also soll sich jemand anderes daran freuen 😁


----------



## suoixon (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich tausch sie gegen meine Zeb 

Ja, ich würd gern auch noch richtig zuschlagen, aber da siegt dann auch die Vernunft. Ansonsten würds noch n Satz Enve fürs Rennrad geben


----------



## md82 (21. Oktober 2021)

Die 38er sind schon wieder "nicht mehr verfügbar".

Bin mal gespannt, wann meine kommt. Habe vor knapp 8 Wochen bestellt. Lieferzeit: 8 Wochen


----------



## Remux (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab kurz bei den Reserve überlegt, da hätte ich aber dann doch lieber einen 1700er dt oder newmen Satz für unter 500


----------



## Osti (21. Oktober 2021)

Bei den Reserve LRS sollte man überlegen, dass sie mit Foto der Rechnung zu registrieren sind und die Garantie zumindest in D über den Händler erfolgt. Bin mir sicher, dass das mit RCZ spaßig wird im Fall der Fälle... ansonsten ist das Angebot sicher gut


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2021)

Osti schrieb:


> Bei den Reserve LRS sollte man überlegen, dass sie mit Foto der Rechnung zu registrieren sind und die Garantie zumindest in D über den Händler erfolgt. Bin mir sicher, dass das mit RCZ spaßig wird im Fall der Fälle... ansonsten ist das Angebot sicher gut


Bei meinen Shimano Kassetten ging das anstandslos und hat nur wegen Shimano etwas länger gedauert.


----------



## xforce1 (22. Oktober 2021)

Ist mir auch ganz recht wenn es Leute gibt die zögern und Bedenken haben. Die guten Sachen sind auch so schnell ausverkauft. Speziell in der letzten Zeit wo die guten Schnapper echt rar sind.


----------



## Flo7 (22. Oktober 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




ganz guter preis:
SANTA CRUZ Roue AVANT RESERVE 30 Carbon 29" Disc DT 350 (15x110mm) (101220047) =* 459.99e au lieu de 1089.92e*


SANTA CRUZ Roue ARRIERE RESERVE 30 Carbon 29" Disc DT 350 (12x148mm) XD (102219069) = *599.99e au lieu de 1486.61e*

Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code: *RCZSR5  *correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande


----------



## fx:flow (22. Oktober 2021)

Fehlt nur noch der i9 XD ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (22. Oktober 2021)

Hatt jemand schon versucht die Reserve 30 LR mit den 370er Naben zu kaufen. Hinterrad funktioniert, aber Vorderrad gibt es unter der Nummer auf der HP nicht. Gibt zwar das gleiche VR auf der HP wie im Newsletter, allerdings mit anderer Nummer und da funktioniert der Code nicht.🙈


----------



## xforce1 (22. Oktober 2021)

Vorne ist DT ja auch OK. Der I9 Front Hub ist mit 165g nicht gerade leicht. DT 240 oder 180 wäre mir vorne am liebsten.


----------



## Poldi78 (23. Oktober 2021)

🚛

Newsletter


----------



## davez (23. Oktober 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch der i9 XD ...


Den gab es vor einigen Wochen


----------



## Flo7 (23. Oktober 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Den gab es vor einigen Wochen



Er meinte das Hinterrad, welches noch verfügbar war…

29“ I9 TC Front und rear I9 XD waren heute in Minuten ausverkauft!

Edit: frag mich nur was ich mit 3 Sätzen Reverse 30 mache


----------



## fx:flow (23. Oktober 2021)

Yup, echt extrem schnell mal wieder. Bei den i9-Freilauf-Preisen fahre ich also DT 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (23. Oktober 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Yup, echt extrem schnell mal wieder. Bei den i9-Freilauf-Preisen fahre ich also DT 🤷‍♂️


Ja, das toppt nur noch Chris King


----------



## Poldi78 (23. Oktober 2021)

🍔

Newsletter 1

Newsletter 2


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Oktober 2021)

So, EVOC Bike Travel Bag geordert.
Dank Gutschrift von 1500 Loyalty-Points aufgrund einer Reklamation (die übrigens im Großen und Ganzen extrem kulant ablief, nachdem ein Missverständnis geklärt werden konnte) kostet das gute Stück nun 107,50 € inklusive Versand. 🥳

Ich freue mich gerade krass - hoffentlich nicht zu früh...aber bisher habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit RCZ gemacht. Man weiß ja auch, worauf man sich einlässt. 🤞😌


----------



## flix123 (23. Oktober 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🍔
> 
> Newsletter 1
> 
> Newsletter 2


Bekommt jemand die Codes für die Fox Gabeln zum laufen?
Edit: Jetzt klappt's.


----------



## JanSTR (24. Oktober 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Es gibt ne 29er Pike Select+ aber ein richtiger Schnapper ist das auch nicht


----------



## Flo7 (24. Oktober 2021)

JanSTR schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike
> ...



Eigentlich viel zu teuer…


----------



## youdontknow (24. Oktober 2021)

Sind von den Novatec welche empfehlenswert? Ich blick die Beschreibung nicht ganz, nur die XL haben Boost? Und welcher Freilauf passt auf die angebotenen LRS?


----------



## Rick7 (24. Oktober 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Sind von den Novatec welche empfehlenswert? Ich blick die Beschreibung nicht ganz, nur die XL haben Boost? Und welcher Freilauf passt auf die angebotenen LRS?


Richtig soweit ich das gesehen habe sind nur die 29er carbon m30 und die Diablo xl boost. Welcher Freilauf de facto drauf is hab ich auch nix gesehen. So als Ersatz Lrs wären die diablo fürs Park enduro schon cool. Die M30 sind m. E. zu schwer. Auch wenn sie dann "nur" 500 kosten.

Edit: grad noch gesehen bei den diablo xl ist folgender Freilauf verbaut:  SHIMANO 9-10-11sp / SRAM 9-10sp- also shimano HG.

Edit²: so ich hab mich mal getraut und hab die Diablo XL bestellt. Kostenpunkt für Deutschland waren dann 
brutto 218,- € inkl. Versand. Angekündigt in 8 Wochen...na dann schau ma mal, werde mal berichten wies läuft und was die Räder so für nen Eindruck machen. 

Cheers


----------



## Poldi78 (24. Oktober 2021)

☎️


Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (25. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ehrles8 (25. Oktober 2021)

Der Poison Rahmen wurde jetzt nach 4 Monaten geliefert. Ich habe nicht mehr damit gerechnet  ...








Collateral schrieb:


> Hatte 140mm Federweg bei 190er EBL des Dämpfers und Schnellspanner-Ausfallenden.
> Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern der Rahmen sich über die Jahre verändert hat, aber das hier sind Angaben aus 2012:
> Anhang anzeigen 1289582Anhang anzeigen 1289583


----------



## michael66 (25. Oktober 2021)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Der Poison Rahmen wurde jetzt nach 4 Monaten geliefert. Ich habe nicht mehr damit gerechnet  ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1361321


Sieht ja wirklich prima aus,die Verarbeitung ist auch echt ordentlich, für den Preis geschenkt


----------



## Collateral (25. Oktober 2021)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Der Poison Rahmen wurde jetzt nach 4 Monaten geliefert. Ich habe nicht mehr damit gerechnet  ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1361321



Yeah, für den Kurs ein tolles Schnäppchen, finde ich. Mein Moorewood Jabula aus derselben Rahmen-Verramschung kam auch gerade heute hier reingeflattert


----------



## xforce1 (25. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Oktober 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Newsletter


Hmmm. Ich hab es endlich geschafft den Newsletter zu bekommen, anch x Anmeldungen und persönlich nachfragen. Aber dieser ist erst wieder nicht eingetrudelt. Hat wer Tips?


----------



## tunix82 (25. Oktober 2021)

Im aktuellen Newsletter gibt's nen ganzen Schwung MT5 Bremsen. Hätte noch Bedarf an nem einzelnen Sattel für hinten zum Upgrade der Trail Sport. Ist der bei allen angebotenen Varianten gleich?


----------



## chbike (25. Oktober 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hmmm. Ich hab es endlich geschafft den Newsletter zu bekommen, anch x Anmeldungen und persönlich nachfragen. Aber dieser ist erst wieder nicht eingetrudelt. Hat wer Tips?


Kannst du mal den link veröffentlichen. Bekomme den newsletter nicht. Danke


----------



## Poldi78 (25. Oktober 2021)

tunix82 schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Newsletter gibt's nen ganzen Schwung MT5 Bremsen. Hätte noch Bedarf an nem einzelnen Sattel für hinten zum Upgrade der Trail Sport. Ist der bei allen angebotenen Varianten gleich?


Sättel sind immer gleich....die Geber auch.


chbike schrieb:


> Kannst du mal den link veröffentlichen. Bekomme den newsletter nicht. Danke


Siehe 4 Posts weiter oben von @xforce1 ...


----------



## chbike (25. Oktober 2021)

Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (25. Oktober 2021)

hier stand nix wichtiges


----------



## xforce1 (26. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter

mit 29er Fuchs 🦊


----------



## un..inc (26. Oktober 2021)

Schade, dass die RaceFace Affect Dropper komplett unspezifiziert sind...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. Oktober 2021)

Ab 2300g :x





__





						SUNTOUR  Fourche XCR34 AIR LO-R 29" Disc 120mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SUNTOUR  Fourche XCR34 AIR LO-R 29" Disc 120mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black</strong><br /><br /></p> <div class="row"> <div class="row"> <div class="row">Wheel size: 29"</div> <div class="row">Travel: 120mm</div> <div class="row">Spring: A




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				









						Details - SR SUNTOUR Cycling
					






					www.srsuntour.com


----------



## suoixon (26. Oktober 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ab 2300g :x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel besser ist eine Vergleichbare Fox Rhythm 34 auch nicht: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...ke-29-120-grip-sweep-adj-tapered-boost-957261


----------



## xforce1 (26. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter

kam gerade rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (26. Oktober 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> So, EVOC Bike Travel Bag geordert.
> Dank Gutschrift von 1500 Loyalty-Points aufgrund einer Reklamation (die übrigens im Großen und Ganzen extrem kulant ablief, nachdem ein Missverständnis geklärt werden konnte) kostet das gute Stück nun 107,50 € inklusive Versand. 🥳
> 
> Ich freue mich gerade krass - hoffentlich nicht zu früh...aber bisher habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit RCZ gemacht. Man weiß ja auch, worauf man sich einlässt. 🤞😌



Ist schon unterwegs und soll laut Tracking am Donnerstag ankommen. 😮


----------



## xforce1 (27. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter  🦊


----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Newsletter 🦊



Die Preise von den RS Gabeln war auch schon mal besser 😅


----------



## JanSTR (27. Oktober 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die Preise von den RS Gabeln war auch schon mal besser 😅



Ich suche ja auch perspektivisch ne RS Yari aber bei diesen Preisen macht es keinen Sinn mehr bei RCZ z zu kaufen. Aber wahrscheinlich haben die auch gelernt, dass man in der aktuellen Situation die Preise einfach mal hochsetzt und irgendwer wird es schon kaufen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Oktober 2021)

mah! die 38er 29er hätte ich genommen, aber war schon beim Anklicken nicht mehr da.. hmmm


----------



## xforce1 (27. Oktober 2021)

Ja, war schon immer so. Man muss sich auskennen und wissen was ein Schnapper ist. In dem Falle zb die 38er Fuchs


----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> mah! die 38er 29er hätte ich genommen, aber war schon beim Anklicken nicht mehr da.. hmmm



Die von Willhaben wolltest du nicht? War vorgestern eine um 620€ Performance Elite 170mm 29" zu haben...


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Oktober 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die von Willhaben wolltest du nicht? War vorgestern eine um 620€ Performance Elite 170mm 29" zu haben...


Ich will eigtl eine Lyrik oder 36er. 38er is mir eh zu steif....


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## freetourer (28. Oktober 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> mah! die 38er 29er hätte ich genommen, aber war schon beim Anklicken nicht mehr da.. hmmm





GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich will eigtl eine Lyrik oder 36er. 38er is mir eh zu steif....



Ein wenig sprunghaft der Herr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (28. Oktober 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ein wenig sprunghaft der Herr.


Nicht jeder kauft alles, was ihm vor die Flinte kommt…ausser Dir.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Oktober 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ein wenig sprunghaft der Herr.


hihi - ich hab immer geasgt ich will keine Zeb oder 38er. Aber bei dem Preis wär ich halt wirklich schwach geworden, und hätt dann jemanden gesucht der gg 36er oder Lyrik ultimate tauscht.  Da freuen sich dann beide.


----------



## Stetox (28. Oktober 2021)

Newsletter 

Die FOX 38 war gestern schon ausverkauft, trotzdem werden sie heute wieder beworben 🤨


----------



## freetourer (28. Oktober 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kauft alles, was ihm vor die Flinte kommt…ausser Dir.


Ich glaube Du verwechselst mich .... (vermutlich mit @Flo7 ) .


----------



## der-gute (28. Oktober 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du verwechselst mich .... (vermutlich mit @Flo7 ) .


Korrekte Annahme.

mea culpa
mea culpa
mea maxima culpa

vong Aspekt her, wusste aber jeder, um wen es geht 🤪


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2021)

Weis gar nicht was ihr alle habt 😂


----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2021)

Der Preis war aber doch für eine performance elite jetzt auch nicht der Brüller oder? Ich hoff da eher auf Werkstattverpackungen bei BC 

Bin echt froh die Lyrik Ultimate für 449 gekauft zu haben


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Oktober 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Der Preis war aber doch für eine performance elite jetzt auch nicht der Brüller oder? Ich hoff da eher auf Werkstattverpackungen bei BC
> 
> Bin echt froh die Lyrik Ultimate für 449 gekauft zu haben


Genau sowas such ich


----------



## suoixon (28. Oktober 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Der Preis war aber doch für eine performance elite jetzt auch nicht der Brüller oder? Ich hoff da eher auf Werkstattverpackungen bei BC
> 
> Bin echt froh die Lyrik Ultimate für 449 gekauft zu haben


Das geht dann zukünftig an die Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (29. Oktober 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## youdontknow (29. Oktober 2021)

Hmm, sind von den beiden DT LRS welche für Trail/Enduro geeignet  (ich frag für nen Freund)?


----------



## freetourer (29. Oktober 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Hmm, sind von den beiden DT LRS welche für Trail/Enduro geeignet  (ich frag für nen Freund)?


Am besten mal auf der DT Swiss Seite schauen


----------



## goldencore (29. Oktober 2021)

Sind halt die E-Bike Versionen und ziemlich schwer.


----------



## Flo7 (29. Oktober 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## michael66 (29. Oktober 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Hmm, sind von den beiden DT LRS welche für Trail/Enduro geeignet  (ich frag für nen Freund)?


Wiegen 2,1 kg ,das ist schon ein wenig viel also fürs E-mtb besser geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (29. Oktober 2021)

Meine gmail-Suche ist Mist und ich bekomme unzählige Treffer, daher: hatte RCZ eigentlich schon einmal 21er 29er Fox 36 Factory mit GRIP2 im Angebot?


----------



## Poldi78 (30. Oktober 2021)

🐣

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (30. Oktober 2021)

🎂

Newsletter


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Oktober 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ist schon unterwegs und soll laut Tracking am Donnerstag ankommen. 😮



Kam gestern an. 👌


----------



## Poldi78 (31. Oktober 2021)

🏂

Newsletter


----------



## Hille2001 (31. Oktober 2021)

Verdammt alle Focus Rahmen schon wech


----------



## freetourer (31. Oktober 2021)

Kann man dann doch eh bald im Bikemarkt kaufen


----------



## flix123 (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich Depp hab mir wegen der Farbe den schwarzen gekauft. Der Rist natürlich ohne Gabel. Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine passende Gabel?


----------



## Schibbl (31. Oktober 2021)

Und ich beiße mir gerade in den Ar$$$ weil ich seit einem Jahr nach einem bezahlbaren Rennradrahmen mit Disc suche und heute einfach mal mein E-Mail Postfach ignoriert habe. Da würde ich ne fehlende Gabel noch hinnehmen.


----------



## Xiffer (31. Oktober 2021)

flix123 schrieb:


> Ich Depp hab mir wegen der Farbe den schwarzen gekauft. Der Rist natürlich ohne Gabel. Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine passende Gabel?


Shit, same und hatte mich noch gefreut -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (1. November 2021)

Irgendwie waren die Rahmen mit Gabel gestern in den ersten 10 Minuten schon vergriffen...


----------



## Frankenracer (1. November 2021)

sollte wer einen 52 Focus Raven Rahmen ergattert haben und ihn nicht braucht würde ich diesen gerne abkaufen wenn der Preis einigermaßen vertretbar ist bitte PN


----------



## Poldi78 (1. November 2021)

🤖

Newsletter


----------



## mip86 (1. November 2021)

Frankenracer schrieb:


> sollte wer einen 52 Focus Raven Rahmen ergattert haben und ihn nicht braucht würde ich diesen gerne abkaufen wenn der Preis einigermaßen vertretbar ist bitte PN


gab es nicht nur 50 und 54?


----------



## Lomkijo (1. November 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> gab es nicht nur 50 und 54?


Ja, habe einen 50 ergattern können


----------



## Lomkijo (1. November 2021)

Doppelpost


----------



## Frankenracer (1. November 2021)

Lomkijo schrieb:


> Ja, habe einen 50 ergattern können


----------



## hobbes58 (1. November 2021)

flix123 schrieb:


> Ich Depp hab mir wegen der Farbe den schwarzen gekauft. Der Rist natürlich ohne Gabel. Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine passende Gabel?


Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Poldi78 (1. November 2021)

🏁

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (1. November 2021)

Weiß jemand zufällig mehr über die angebotenen fox 36 Performance160 mm 27,5 Gabeln?die Preise sind jeweils unterschiedlich aber beide haben die gleiche Nummer bei RCZ.
Eine ist mit Decals abgebildet und die mich interessiert hat Decals auf dem Bild aber laut Beschreibung ohne Decals.
Handelt es sich um dieselben Gabeln mit unterschiedlichen Fotos? vielen Dank.


----------



## Flo7 (1. November 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig mehr über die angebotenen fox 36 Performance160 mm 27,5 Gabeln?die Preise sind jeweils unterschiedlich aber beide haben die gleiche Nummer bei RCZ.
> Eine ist mit Decals abgebildet und die mich interessiert hat Decals auf dem Bild aber laut Beschreibung ohne Decals.
> Handelt es sich um dieselben Gabeln mit unterschiedlichen Fotos? vielen Dank.



Das wird whs nichtmal RCZ wissen! Lt. Beschreibung müssen es eigentlich die gleichen Gabel sein...

Das es E bike Gabeln sind, hast du gesehen?


----------



## michael66 (1. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das wird whs nichtmal RCZ wissen! Lt. Beschreibung müssen es eigentlich die gleichen Gabel sein...
> 
> Das es E bike Gabeln sind, hast du gesehen?


Das es die e Bike Version ist hab ich gesehen,das die aber zweimal dieselbe Gabel mit anderen Fotos und Preisen verkaufen ist merkwürdig.
Ich denke auch mal das die das selbst nicht wissen,da die Gabel nicht für mich sein soll werde ich woanders schauen.
Vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## Flo7 (3. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Hille2001 (3. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Flo7 (4. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (4. November 2021)

Hab gerade mal versucht, ein paar der Dinge aus dem Newsletter anzuklicken. Entweder landet man in einer komplett anderen Kategorie (z.B. Elektromotoren statt Laufräder) oder die Sachen sind nicht zu finden. Mache ich irgendwas falsch?


----------



## Trailst4R (4. November 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal versucht, ein paar der Dinge aus dem Newsletter anzuklicken. Entweder landet man in einer komplett anderen Kategorie (z.B. Elektromotoren statt Laufräder) oder die Sachen sind nicht zu finden. Mache ich irgendwas falsch?


Ist glaube ich normal, zumindest gehts mir auch oft so. Ich denke vieles ist nie verfügbar und manches schnell vergriffen, sodass man auch viel Glück haben muss 😅


----------



## Rick7 (4. November 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal versucht, ein paar der Dinge aus dem Newsletter anzuklicken. Entweder landet man in einer komplett anderen Kategorie (z.B. Elektromotoren statt Laufräder) oder die Sachen sind nicht zu finden. Mache ich irgendwas falsch?



scheint normal zu sein und passt zum RCZ "System"  
Wenigstens sind se konsequent gr**


----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. November 2021)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich normal, zumindest gehts mir auch oft so. Ich denke vieles ist nie verfügbar und manches schnell vergriffen, sodass man auch viel Glück haben muss 😅


 
So ist es --> mittlerweile wird es auch verdammt selten mal einen gescheiten Snapper zu machen. Vor 2 Jahren gab es noch regelmässig gescheite DTSwiss LRS ... heutzutage eBike Trigger & Sackschwere Carbon LRS


----------



## Rick7 (4. November 2021)

Also wenn der Diablo XL boost LRS für 200 öcken ankommt, find ich das schon nen Schnapper. 
Schau ma mal....Schlechter als der E13 wird der sicher nicht sein


----------



## fone (4. November 2021)

Ich hab mir vorhin mal die Reverse Laufräder in den Warenkorb gepackt. 29", Boost, XD, 27 bzw. 25, eigentlich perfekt. 
Rund 50% vom Preis der sonstigen Onlineshops aber halt immer noch >900Euro und dabei gut über 1750g.
So schlimm waren die Novatec für ~400Euro mit 1900g also gar nicht.

Aber wozu?

Ans low budget China-Carbon-Hardtail passen die irgendwie nicht.
Schöner Scheiß!

Achso! Ein Schnäppchen sind sie aber schon durchaus!


----------



## BigJohn (4. November 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vorhin mal die Reverse Laufräder in den Warenkorb gepackt. 29", Boost, XD, 27 bzw. 25, eigentlich perfekt.


Was für Naben stecken denn da drin? Waren das die mit i9 Hydras?


----------



## Flo7 (4. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was für Naben stecken denn da drin? Waren das die mit i9 Hydras?



Ich schätze 370er... Selbst die 350er waren schon über 1000€ und die I9 kosteten noch mehr.


----------



## fx:flow (4. November 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal versucht, ein paar der Dinge aus dem Newsletter anzuklicken. Entweder landet man in einer komplett anderen Kategorie (z.B. Elektromotoren statt Laufräder) oder die Sachen sind nicht zu finden. Mache ich irgendwas falsch?


Die Newsletter werden in verschiedenen Sprachen versandt, und das nicht gleichzeitig sondern teilweise mit mehreren Stunden Versatz. Ist etwas ausverkauft, verschwindet es aus dem Shop.

Wenn du etwas nicht findest, bist du zu spät.


----------



## BigJohn (4. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich schätze 370er... Selbst die 350er waren schon über 1000€ und die I9 kosteten noch mehr.


Hm, dann finde ich das Angebot selbst bei ~50% Ersparnis noch äußerst mäßig. Für nen knappen 1000er gebe ich mich doch nicht mit 350ern oder gar 370ern zufrieden. Mit dem Budget kann man selbst beim Laufradbauer in die Vollen gehen und bekommt dort auch nach dem Kauf unkomplizierte Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbgrollon (4. November 2021)

Mit Reserve Felgen wirds da aber eher schwierig werden.....


----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. November 2021)

Nagut, lasst es mich umformiulieren ....  ich finde keine Schnapper mehr  🤪


----------



## BigJohn (4. November 2021)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Mit Reserve Felgen wirds da aber eher schwierig werden.....


Was will ich beim Laufradbauer auch mit einer schweren OEM-Felge?


----------



## fone (4. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was für Naben stecken denn da drin? Waren das die mit i9 Hydras?


Nein, die I9 kosten >1400, steht oben im NL.
DT 350 und 370 waren das.

Achso: Wenn man keine Carbonfelgen will,  sind Carbonfelgen übrigens nie Schnäppchen.


----------



## fone (4. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was will ich beim Laufradbauer auch mit einer schweren OEM-Felge?


Du lässt dir für deine Felgen immer erst Custom-Formen fertigen? Nice!
Das nenn ich mal einen auf dicke Hose machen, paar 10.000 Euro für ein Paar Felgen, Hut ab!


----------



## BigJohn (4. November 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Du lässt dir für deine Felgen immer erst Custom-Formen fertigen? Nice!
> Das nenn ich mal einen auf dicke Hose machen, paar 10.000 Euro für ein Paar Felgen, Hut ab!


Joa, wir reden aneinander vorbei ne? Jegliche weitere Kommentierung erübrigt sich


----------



## Nd-60 (4. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was will ich beim Laufradbauer auch mit einer schweren OEM-Felge?


Dir hat es noch keiner gesagt.

Reverse 1. Besitzer... Lebenslange Garantie  ohne Ausnahme.


----------



## fone (4. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Jegliche weitere Kommentierung erübrigt sich


Mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Hille2001 (4. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (4. November 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...



Da bin ich aus Gründen der Neugier doch am überlegen, was die Novatec M30 angeht. 330€ für nen LRS mit Carbonfelgen könnte man mal ausprobieren 🤔


----------



## goldencore (4. November 2021)

Kann man denn den Freilauf einfach auf XD wechseln?
Weiß man was zu den Naben.


----------



## Rick7 (5. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Kann man denn den Freilauf einfach auf XD wechseln?
> Weiß man was zu den Naben.


Jo das sollte gehn.Hab beim diablo xl nachgesehen, da geht es.


----------



## Rick7 (5. November 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Da bin ich aus Gründen der Neugier doch am überlegen, was die Novatec M30 angeht. 330€ für nen LRS mit Carbonfelgen könnte man mal ausprobieren 🤔


Jo darüber haben wir 4 Seiten vorher diskutiert, mit dem Ergebnis dass der eigentlich für nen carbon Lrs zu schwer is. Aber da sollte er dann auch noch 500 € kosten. Bei 330 € hätte ich es glaube ich auch mal gewagt.


----------



## xforce1 (5. November 2021)

Newsletter

wieder mit LR vom heiligen Kreuz


----------



## Schibbl (5. November 2021)

ganz frisch ENVE Road Disc und SC Reserve Road Disc Angebote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (5. November 2021)

Schade, dass von dem ENVE SES AR nur das VR drin war - hoffentlich kommt das HR auch bald ...


----------



## fone (5. November 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Jo darüber haben wir 4 Seiten vorher diskutiert, mit dem Ergebnis dass der eigentlich für nen carbon Lrs zu schwer is. Aber da sollte er dann auch noch 500 € kosten. Bei 330 € hätte ich es glaube ich auch mal gewagt.


Wenn man den dann mit den Reserve Laufrädern vergleicht, ist der gar nicht mehr so schwer. Zumal die Felgen sogar leichter sind bzw, ähnlich viel wiegen (hab's jetzt nicht genau im Kopf - 440g? 450g? 460g?). Die Naben scheinen sehr schwer zu sein.

Ich sag natürlich nicht, dass die Qualität der Felgen vergleichbar ist - keine Ahnung. Aber der Preis ist auch nicht vergleichbar.

Reserve in 27,5 nonboost XD hätte ich aber für den Preis geholt für mein Nomad.

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei Reserve mit  Freilauftausch aus?


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei Reserve mit Freilauftausch aus?


Wenn es DT Naben sind, ist es absolut unkritisch


----------



## einfachfabian (5. November 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Dir hat es noch keiner gesagt.
> 
> Reverse 1. Besitzer... Lebenslange Garantie  ohne Ausnahme.


Aber wahrscheinlich nur dann, wenn bei einem autorisierten Händler gekauft wird. Wird RCZ wohl eher nicht sein…

habs jetzt aber nicht weiter recherchiert, bei Santa Cruz wird es aber so gehandhabt


----------



## xforce1 (5. November 2021)

SC schränkt die Garantie nicht auf autorisierte Händler ein. Oder habe ich da etwas verpasst? Vor allem wie soll ich als Verbraucher wissen, wer autorisiert ist oder nicht?


----------



## smiddel (5. November 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> SC schränkt die Garantie nicht auf autorisierte Händler ein. Oder habe ich da etwas verpasst? Vor allem wie soll ich als Verbraucher wissen, wer autorisiert ist oder nicht?


Meines Wissens nach schränkt SC die Garantie nicht auf Händler ein, aber die Abwicklung selbst muss bei den Laufrädern wohl mittlerweile über den Händler laufen. War dann auch der Grund, warum ich meinen bestellten Reserve LRS bei RCZ wieder storniert habe... Auf den möglicherweise komplizierten Ablauf und den Versand nach Frankreich habe ich keine Lust.

Zitat aus dem Reserve Thread im Santa Cruz-Unterforum "Direkter Austausch mit dem Kunden (so wie man es online "beantragen" kann) geht nicht, 24h schon drei mal nicht. Neue Felge ist zwischenzeitlich beim Händler, da geht auch mein defektes Hinterrad hin und wird dort dann umgespeichert. Hallelujah!"


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Dir hat es noch keiner gesagt.
> 
> Reverse 1. Besitzer... Lebenslange Garantie  ohne Ausnahme.





smiddel schrieb:


> "Direkter Austausch mit dem Kunden (so wie man es online "beantragen" kann) geht nicht, 24h schon drei mal nicht. Neue Felge ist zwischenzeitlich beim Händler, da geht auch mein defektes Hinterrad hin und wird dort dann umgespeichert. Hallelujah!"





BigJohn schrieb:


> Mit dem Budget kann man selbst beim Laufradbauer in die Vollen gehen und bekommt dort auch nach dem Kauf unkomplizierte Hilfe.


----------



## k0p3 (5. November 2021)

smiddel schrieb:


> War dann auch der Grund, warum ich meinen bestellten Reserve LRS bei RCZ wieder storniert habe...





smiddel schrieb:


> Neue Felge ist zwischenzeitlich beim Händler, da geht auch mein defektes Hinterrad hin und wird dort dann umgespeichert. Hallelujah!"



Du hättest wohl Bedenken, dass Nieves das dann nicht macht?


----------



## fx:flow (5. November 2021)

einfachfabian schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich nur dann, wenn bei einem autorisierten Händler gekauft wird. Wird RCZ wohl eher nicht sein…
> 
> habs jetzt aber nicht weiter recherchiert, bei Santa Cruz wird es aber so gehandhabt


Ein Händler. Nicht der Händler.

Wäre ja auch doof, wenn es deinen Händler nicht mehr gäbe.

Ist bei SRAM und vielen Herstellern auch nicht anders, dass Garantiefälle über einen Händler gehen müssen.

Habe mit RCZ selbst gute Erfahrungen in einem solchen Fall gemacht (ausgeschlagene next-Kurbel), andere auch absolut problemlos.
Aber hab nichts dagegen, dass ihr wegen "wahrscheinlich" von RCZ Abstand nehmt, ohne selbst Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben.


----------



## xforce1 (5. November 2021)

Bis dato war SC aber sehr kulant was die Garantieabwicklung angeht. Der direkte Kontakt ist hier möglich. Nicht immer und bestimmt auch nicht gewollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einfachfabian (5. November 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Ein Händler. Nicht der Händler.
> 
> Wäre ja auch doof, wenn es deinen Händler nicht mehr gäbe.
> 
> ...


Ich habe selbst ein Santa Cruz von einem nicht autorisierten Händler. Man meinte im nachgang zu mir dass die Lebenslange Garantie von SA dann nicht greift. Umso besser, wenn das nicht so ist. Ich hab mich damals nämlich nachträglich geärgert…


----------



## smiddel (5. November 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Ein Händler. Nicht der Händler.
> 
> Wäre ja auch doof, wenn es deinen Händler nicht mehr gäbe.





fx:flow schrieb:


> Ist bei SRAM und vielen Herstellern auch nicht anders, dass Garantiefälle über einen Händler gehen müssen.


Richtig. Ich meine aber das kein anderer Händler "verpflichtet" ist dann auch zu helfen. So rein von Gesetz wegen. Man hat ja schließlich keinen "Anspruch" gegenüber dem anderen Händler...und wenn er dann noch Felgen Umspeichen soll, ohne je einen Cent von mir gesehen zu haben, dann stößt das sicherlich nicht auf viel Gegenliebe 

Denke man muss hier dann auch unterscheiden, ob der Händler auch selbst "Dienstleistungen" erbingen soll bzw. muss (umspeichen...) oder ob es nur 1:1 über den Hersteller getauscht wird.



xforce1 schrieb:


> Bis dato war SC aber sehr kulant was die Garantieabwicklung angeht. Der direkte Kontakt ist hier möglich. Nicht immer und bestimmt auch nicht gewollt.


Ich hatte mal Probleme mit den Toleranzen eines nagelneuen SC-Rahmens, was den Sitz der Steuersatzlager anging (Integrierter Steuersatz...). Aufgrund eines anderen Themas hatte ich noch eine Durchwahl zu einem Mitarbeiter aus der Garantie-Abteilung von Derby Cycles (deutscher SC-Vertrieb) und habe dort dann einfach mal angerufen.. Der war dann auch wenig begeistert, dass ich da direkt angerufen habe und meinte es müsse über den Händler gehen. Bei einem Rahmenbruch oder dem Anfordern eines Satz neuen Lagers ist der direkte Kontakt aber sehr wohl möglich... Kommt also wohl immer auf den speziellen Fall an.



k0p3 schrieb:


> Du hättest wohl Bedenken, dass Nieves das dann nicht macht?


Das zum einen, ja. Ich weiß aber auch nicht inwiefern RCZ/Nieves reiner "Verkäufer" ist oder ob da auch ne Werkstatt mit entsprechendem Knowhow hintendran ist. Und wenn er es macht, hätte ich auch leichte Bedenken wegen der reinen "Bearbeitungsdauer" vor Ort und ggf. längeren Paketlaufzeiten von und nach Frankreich.

Generell stört mich aber auch diese Abwicklung über den Händler. Ich hätte die Felgen direkt ausgespeicht und mit anderen Naben aufgebaut. Wenn ich dann mal einen Garantiefall habe, möchte ich schnell und möglich unkompliziert an eine neue Felge kommen und das Laufrad dann umspeichen. Sind schlussendlich Newmen Carbon Felgen geworden, an die ich günstig dran gekommen bin. Wenn dann doch mal was sein sollte, gibt's schlimmstenfalls direktes Crash Replacement über Newmen. Das geht dann auch ganz flott, hatte ich erst aufgrund eines gebrochenen Lenkers.


----------



## xforce1 (5. November 2021)

smiddel schrieb:


> Das zum einen, ja. Ich weiß aber auch nicht inwiefern RCZ/Nieves reiner "Verkäufer" ist oder ob da auch ne Werkstatt mit entsprechendem Knowhow hintendran ist. Und wenn er es macht, hätte ich auch leichte Bedenken wegen der reinen "Bearbeitungsdauer" vor Ort und ggf. längeren Paketlaufzeiten von und nach Frankreich.


Deine Bedenken was die Werkstatt bei RCZ angeht teile ich nicht. Ohne vor Ort gewesen zu sein, würde ich sagen da ist nix mit Reparatur. Null nada niente. Das ist nen Office mit externem Lager und ner Ecke um die Fotos für den Webshop zu machen.


----------



## fx:flow (5. November 2021)

smiddel schrieb:


> Richtig. Ich meine aber das kein anderer Händler "verpflichtet" ist dann auch zu helfen. So rein von Gesetz wegen. Man hat ja schließlich keinen "Anspruch" gegenüber dem anderen Händler...und wenn er dann noch Felgen Umspeichen soll, ohne je einen Cent von mir gesehen zu haben, dann stößt das sicherlich nicht auf viel Gegenliebe
> 
> Denke man muss hier dann auch unterscheiden, ob der Händler auch selbst "Dienstleistungen" erbingen soll bzw. muss (umspeichen...) oder ob es nur 1:1 über den Hersteller getauscht wird.
> 
> ...


Reden wir von Reserve-Systemlaufrädern oder von einzeln gekauften Felgen (kA, ob es die überhaupt einzeln gibt)?
Dass man die Felgen nicht einfach selbst in die Hand gedrückt bekommt, um sie selbst einzuspeichen, könnte eine nachvollziehbare Vorgabe sein. Die Felgen sollen vom (vermeintlich) fachkundigen Händler eingespeicht werden, damit der Kunde da nicht mit defekten Speichen, Nippeln oder zu wenig/viel Spannung direkt die nächste Felge kaputt macht und sich im Netz der Ruf schlechter Qualität breit macht. Dass es genug Kunden gibt, die besser einspeichen als ihr Händler, dürfte klar sein.


----------



## davez (5. November 2021)

smiddel schrieb:


> Richtig. Ich meine aber das kein anderer Händler "verpflichtet" ist dann auch zu helfen. So rein von Gesetz wegen. Man hat ja schließlich keinen "Anspruch" gegenüber dem anderen Händler...und wenn er dann noch Felgen Umspeichen soll, ohne je einen Cent von mir gesehen zu haben, dann stößt das sicherlich nicht auf viel Gegenliebe
> 
> Denke man muss hier dann auch unterscheiden, ob der Händler auch selbst "Dienstleistungen" erbingen soll bzw. muss (umspeichen...) oder ob es nur 1:1 über den Hersteller getauscht wird.
> 
> ...


Wie oft habt Ihr eigentlich zertörte Carbon Felgen? Wenn man die Posts hier liest, könnte man glatt meinen, Carbonfelgen wären Verbrauchsmaterial


----------



## smiddel (5. November 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Wie oft habt Ihr eigentlich zertörte Carbon Felgen? Wenn man die Posts hier liest, könnte man glatt meinen, Carbonfelgen wären Verbrauchsmaterial


Naja, soll ab und zu mal vorkommen und ohne Garantie wirds dann meist teuer. Beim Reserve LRS bzw. den Felgen wäre für mich die lebenslange Garantie auch das entscheidende Argument für den Kauf und dafür, etwas mehr Geld auf den Tisch zu legen (im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern). Dann will ich auch sichergehen, dass da im Fall der Fälle alles reibungslos funktioniert und es keine „bösen Überraschungen“ gibt


----------



## davez (5. November 2021)

smiddel schrieb:


> Naja, soll ab und zu mal vorkommen und ohne Garantie wirds dann meist teuer. Beim Reserve LRS bzw. den Felgen wäre für mich die lebenslange Garantie auch das entscheidende Argument für den Kauf und dafür, etwas mehr Geld auf den Tisch zu legen (im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern). Dann will ich auch sichergehen, dass da im Fall der Fälle alles reibungslos funktioniert und es keine „bösen Überraschungen“ gibt


Bei den RCZ Preisen bist Du doch auf dem Niveau von China Carbon LRS für die Reserve LRS, bei denen es kein Cash Replacement gibt. Da ist das Crash Replace quasi das "Zückerchen" und wäre die positive Überraschung  Du gibst doch gar nicht mehr aus für die Reserve als für andere Carbon LRS mit vergleichbaren Naben. Carbon Felgen mit I9 Hydra für 1.100 EUR finde ich schon verdammt günstig


----------



## Hille2001 (5. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## smiddel (5. November 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Bei den RCZ Preisen bist Du doch auf dem Niveau von China Carbon LRS für die Reserve LRS, bei denen es kein Cash Replacement gibt. Da ist das Crash Replace quasi das "Zückerchen" und wäre die positive Überraschung  Du gibst doch gar nicht mehr aus für die Reserve als für andere Carbon LRS mit vergleichbaren Naben. Carbon Felgen mit I9 Hydra für 1.100 EUR finde ich schon verdammt günstig


Reserve LRS mit i9 für 1100€ ist definitiv gut und da kann man auch definitiv zuschlagen. Allein die Naben kosten ja normalerweise fast 3/4 des Kaufpreises  Man sollte eben nur bedenken, dass die "Garantieabwicklung" unter Umständen komplizierter sein kann. 

Als ich meinen LRS bei RCZ bestellt habe, waren die mit i9 aber auch schon weg und die waren (sofern mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt) auch noch mal n Ticken teurer. Mehr so in Richtung 1350€ inkl. Versand. Ich hatte dann einen LRS mit DT-Swiss 350 oder 370 Naben bestellt, für ca. 1000€.

Nur als Beispiel, was für 1000€ und anderen Parts möglich ist, wenn man die einzelnen Teile günstig schießt: 
Newmen SL A30 Carbon Felgen, Hope 4 Pro Naben und CX-Ray Speichen (den LRS bau ich mir jetzt auf  )
Aber kommt dann eben ohne "lebenslange Garantie"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy_rider (5. November 2021)

Falls demnächst aus Berlin oder Umgebung jemand was bei RCZ bestellen möchte: Ich habe seit Monaten dort günstiges Lenkerband im Warenkorb und zwar nur das Lenkerband, scheue mich aber wegen der 11 € Versandkosten zu bestellen.

Sollte also zufällig jemand planen dort was zu bestellen, würde ich mich gerne an den Versandkosten beteiligen und dafür drei paar Lenkerband mitbestellen und abholen.

Beste Grüße

Bronko


----------



## Flo7 (6. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Hab jetzt auch beim M30 für 309€ zugeschlagen…


----------



## goldencore (6. November 2021)

Mich reizt das auch, aber mir ist nicht klar, welchen Freilauf man bräuchte, um auf SRAM XD zu gehen. Ein paar gibt es ja zum Beispiel bei BC.


----------



## Flo7 (6. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Mich reizt das auch, aber mir ist nicht klar, welchen Freilauf man bräuchte, um auf SRAM XD zu gehen. Ein paar gibt es ja zum Beispiel bei BC.



Nabe dürfte eine D902SB-B12 sein.









						Freehub body H type, Sram XD, alloy 4-pawls
					

Freehub body H type (E440), Sram XD Alloy, 4-pawls, w/washer 190883, w/water seal 272922, w/oil seal 271842, 3xNBK bearings for hub D902SB, OEM




					www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu
				








__





						Cassette bodies
					

Cassette Bodies




					www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu


----------



## goldencore (6. November 2021)

Woher weiß mann, dass das H-Type und nicht B2 ist?


----------



## michael66 (6. November 2021)

https://www.novatecusa.net/product/m30-27-5-u-1-0-2/
		

Sollte laut Beschreibung alle gängigen Freiläufe dafür geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (6. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Woher weiß mann, dass das H-Type und nicht B2 ist?



weil das so bei der Nabe dabei steht! Ich hab aber auch direkt bei Novatec angefragt, Antwort kann gerne hier teilen…


----------



## goldencore (6. November 2021)

Sehr gerne!


----------



## Poldi78 (6. November 2021)

🍰

Newsletter


----------



## AnAx (7. November 2021)

Guten Morgen mit dem Newsletter


----------



## chbike (7. November 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Guten Morgen mit dem Newsletter


Immer wieder danke für posten…


----------



## null-2wo (7. November 2021)

is bei mir irgendwas kaputt, oder hat der NL massive formatierungsfehler?


----------



## Nd-60 (7. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> is bei mir irgendwas kaputt, oder hat der NL massive formatierungsfehler?


Probier den


----------



## null-2wo (7. November 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Probier den


😘


----------



## silent2608 (7. November 2021)

jemand ne Ahnung was die Pike Select+ wohl für einen Fork Offset hat? 
Schade das so wichtige Infos bei RCZ immer fehlen


----------



## fertigt (7. November 2021)

silent2608 schrieb:


> jemand ne Ahnung was die Pike Select+ wohl für einen Fork Offset hat?
> Schade das so wichtige Infos bei RCZ immer fehlen


Also bei 27,5“ würde ich tippen der Offset ist entweder 37 oder 46mm. Bei 29“ würde ich auf 42 oder 51mm tippen 😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (7. November 2021)

silent2608 schrieb:


> jemand ne Ahnung was die Pike Select+ wohl für einen Fork Offset hat?
> Schade das so wichtige Infos bei RCZ immer fehlen


Die letzte kam mit 42mm. Ich find sie aber zu teuer…


----------



## xforce1 (8. November 2021)

MorgenNL


----------



## Hille2001 (8. November 2021)

Für die Geringverdiener wieder was aktuelles 









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Schibbl (8. November 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Für die Geringverdiener wieder was aktuelles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist durch den 11€ Rennrad Nabensatz sogar etwas für Aufstocker wie mich dabei! 😁


----------



## null-2wo (8. November 2021)

scheiße  so ne 24er suntour xcr wär nochmal nice gewesen  aber die kommen wohhl nicht noch mal.


----------



## Hille2001 (9. November 2021)

Die Faaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrt geht weiter,wer will noch und hat noch nicht?









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## suoixon (9. November 2021)

Heute kam Post.
Komplett ohne decals und als einziges Zubehör die Leitungsklemmung. Kann man bei 785€ inkl nicht meckern


----------



## fexbru (9. November 2021)

38 oder 36?


----------



## Hille2001 (9. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (9. November 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> 38 oder 36?


Sicherlich die 36.

Die 38er waren ein wenig teurer und mit Decals.

Nieves hatte mir extra Bilder gesendet, weil ich nachgefragt habe, welche Version es genau ist, weil in der Beschreibung eben stand 3-Position Lever, aber die Gabel als Factory angelegt war.


----------



## Flo7 (9. November 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> *Sicherlich die 36.*
> 
> Die 38er waren ein wenig teurer und mit Decals.
> 
> ...




Für eine 36er wären die 785€ aber zu teuer, denn die gabs nur als 27,5" version...

Ich hab für die 38er auch nicht mehr bezahlt...


----------



## md82 (9. November 2021)

Mit Versand hat meine 816€ gekostet. Da war sie das erste mal im Newsletter, am 27.08. war das.

29er 36er gab es auch mal, die waren aber günstiger, ja. Hast vielleicht recht. Warten wir mal ab. Bei mir ist auf jeden Fall nach wie vor "en cours" 🤔


----------



## Flo7 (9. November 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Mit Versand hat meine 816€ gekostet. Da war sie das erste mal im Newsletter, am 27.08. war das.
> 
> 29er 36er gab es auch mal, die waren aber günstiger, ja. Hast vielleicht recht. Warten wir mal ab. Bei mir ist auf jeden Fall nach wie vor "en cours" 🤔



36er 2021 29" Factory gabs noch keine...

Hab auch die 38er am 27.8 bestell, 806€ inkl Versand und bei mir tut sich auch nix...


----------



## md82 (9. November 2021)

21er nicht, das ist richtig. 20er oder 19er waren das mal, Anfang des Jahres ca...länger her, auf jeden Fall.

Hätte ich auch noch genommen, als Reserve, war aber leider zu spät.


----------



## Flo7 (9. November 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> 21er nicht, das ist richtig. 20er oder 19er waren das mal, Anfang des Jahres ca...länger her, auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Hätte ich auch noch genommen, als Reserve, war aber leider zu spät.



Stimmt, waren 2020er...  Da hab ich nämlich paar Gabeln gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (9. November 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> 38 oder 36?


38, 29er
keine ebike  Version laut id


----------



## Flo7 (9. November 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> 38, 29er



Wann bestellt?


----------



## suoixon (9. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wann bestellt?


21.10.


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Komplett ohne decals und als einziges Zubehör die Leitungsklemmung.


Bei meiner 36er (ist länger her) war noch nicht mal die Klemmung dabei, aber für den Preis wars trotzdem ok.


----------



## Flo7 (10. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Hille2001 (11. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## jammerlappen (11. November 2021)

Hab ich was übersehen, oder geht der Code für die NX Kurbel mit 165mm nich?


----------



## OmarLittle (11. November 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hab ich was übersehen, oder geht der Code für die NX Kurbel mit 165mm nich?



Schau mal ins Kleingedruckte: 

*Offer available until wednesday  10th november 2021 at midnight (CET)*

Ging mir gestern ähnlich. Nach 10 Minuten hab ich dann den Hinweis auf das Datum entdeckt...


----------



## Montigomo (11. November 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hab ich was übersehen, oder geht der Code für die NX Kurbel mit 165mm nich?


geht auch nicht


----------



## jammerlappen (11. November 2021)

OmarLittle schrieb:


> Schau mal ins Kleingedruckte:
> 
> *Offer available until wednesday  10th november 2021 at midnight (CET)*
> 
> Ging mir gestern ähnlich. Nach 10 Minuten hab ich dann den Hinweis auf das Datum entdeckt...


Wie doof sind RCZ und ich denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (11. November 2021)

Mal wieder einen Hauptgewinn bei RCZ gezogen: Die Fox 34 Performance Elite 130 für 600,-- aus dem NL letzte Woche ist doch tatsächlich

2021 Performance Elite Series 34 FLOAT 29 130​Part number: 910-30-272
Short ID: D47M
Description: 2021, 34, A, FLOAT, 29in, P-SE, 130, Grip 2, HSC, LSC, HSR, LSR, Matte Blk, No Logo, 15QRx110, 1.5 T, 44mm Rake, N/M OE

Schwein muss man haben.

Robert


----------



## xforce1 (11. November 2021)

Vieles ist natürlich Lotterie. Meiner Erfahung nach überwiegen bei RCZ die positiven Überraschungen.


----------



## md82 (11. November 2021)

Wäre schön, wenn sie mal langsam die am 27.08. bestellten 38er ausliefern würden. Bisher haben sie ja immer ihre angegebenen Lieferzeiten (in dem Fall 8 Wochen) eingehalten bzw. unterboten. Nun sind sie drüber. Macht mich bei ü800€ schon ein wenig nervös.


----------



## isartrails (11. November 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> ... Macht mich ... schon ein wenig nervös.


Ist wie beim Pokerspielen. Wenn du da nervös wirst, hast du schon verloren.


----------



## toastet (11. November 2021)

Absolut normal, nicht ins Höschen machen. War bisher reine Glückssache. Bei den 8 Wochen und selbst 20+ Tage war es noch nie schneller als 3-4 Monate bei mir. Gekommen ist alles.


----------



## md82 (11. November 2021)

Hatte zuvor ja keinerlei Sorge gehabt. Egal was es bisher war. Wundert mich nur, das jemand Ende Oktober bestellt und innerhalb von zwei Wochen beliefert wird.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. November 2021)

toastet schrieb:


> Absolut normal, nicht ins Höschen machen. War bisher reine Glückssache. Bei den 8 Wochen und selbst 20+ Tage war es noch nie schneller als 3-4 Monate bei mir. Gekommen ist alles.


Leider nicht.. aber dann kam das Geld zurück


----------



## isartrails (11. November 2021)

Naja, man muss schon auch vorbereitet sein, mal nen Griff ins Klo zu machen. Habe aktuell diese Situation: aus einer Bestellung zweier relativ günstiger Shimano-Bremsen (M506, so im 30 Euro-Breich jeweils) wurde mir nur eine geliefert. Ich hake nach, ob die andere beim Packen "vergessen" worden sei und bekomme zur Antwort, die sei noch nicht vom Lieferanten geliefert worden...
Das glaube ich schonmal nicht, denn es wäre das allererste mal, dass sie eine "Teilelieferung" gemacht hätten. Hatte früher schonmal den Fall, dass was "vergessen" wurde, da wurde mir dann der Kaufbetrag zurückerstattet.
Diesmal aber solle ich mich in Geduld üben, die zweite Bremse würde zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt geliefert werden.
Mein Vorschlag, die fehlende Bremse doch einfach mit einer anderen "on stock" zu ersetzen, ging angeblich nicht, da diese schon wieder vergriffen sei. Ich checke diese Aussage im Shop und finde die gewünschte Ersatzadresse bis heute immer noch "on stock". Ginge also doch, macht aber offenbar Arbeit...
Im schlechtesten Fall kommt die gewünschte Bremse nie und ich bekomme die Kosten zurück. Auf den Versandkosten bleibe ich natürlich sitzen (denn eine Bremse wurde mir ja geliefert). 
Und dann stelle ich am Ende fest, war's nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen. Die Bremse hätte ich bei CNC zu einem vergleichbaren Preis bekommen und zwar sofort.


----------



## Catsoft (11. November 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Hatte zuvor ja keinerlei Sorge gehabt. Egal was es bisher war. Wundert mich nur, das jemand Ende Oktober bestellt und innerhalb von zwei Wochen beliefert wird.


War aber auch als lagernd ausgewiesen. Bei meinem ersten Versucht habe ich nach 6 Monaten mein Geld zurück bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. November 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Naja, man muss schon auch vorbereitet sein, mal nen Griff ins Klo zu machen. Habe aktuell diese Situation: aus einer Bestellung zweier relativ günstiger Shimano-Bremsen (M506, so im 30 Euro-Breich jeweils) wurde mir nur eine geliefert. Ich hake nach, ob die andere beim Packen "vergessen" worden sei und bekomme zur Antwort, die sei noch nicht vom Lieferanten geliefert worden...
> Das glaube ich schonmal nicht, denn es wäre das allererste mal, dass sie eine "Teilelieferung" gemacht hätten. Hatte früher schonmal den Fall, dass was "vergessen" wurde, da wurde mir dann der Kaufbetrag zurückerstattet.
> Diesmal aber solle ich mich in Geduld üben, die zweite Bremse würde zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt geliefert werden.
> Mein Vorschlag, die fehlende Bremse doch einfach mit einer anderen "on stock" zu ersetzen, ging angeblich nicht, da diese schon wieder vergriffen sei. Ich checke diese Aussage im Shop und finde die gewünschte Ersatzadresse bis heute immer noch "on stock". Ginge also doch, macht aber offenbar Arbeit...
> ...


Ja, aber ohne den Nervenkitzel und ohne die Beschäftigung & Auseinandersetzung mit Nieves &  RCZ.
Ich tippe viele kaufen nur deswegen dort - eine Art "Erlebniss-Online-Shoping"


----------



## fexbru (11. November 2021)

Hat jemand schon mal versucht sich einen Code für Artikel aus deren Shop geben zu lassen? Also wenn was nicht im NL ist aber auf der Website 🤔

Edit:
Das Teil war auch schon mal im NL (und in meinem Warenkorb ) und ich wüsste den damaligen Preis noch.


----------



## fone (11. November 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Naja, man muss schon auch vorbereitet sein, mal nen Griff ins Klo zu machen. Habe aktuell diese Situation: aus einer Bestellung zweier relativ günstiger Shimano-Bremsen (M506, so im 30 Euro-Breich jeweils) wurde mir nur eine geliefert. Ich hake nach, ob die andere beim Packen "vergessen" worden sei und bekomme zur Antwort, die sei noch nicht vom Lieferanten geliefert worden...
> Das glaube ich schonmal nicht, denn es wäre das allererste mal, dass sie eine "Teilelieferung" gemacht hätten. Hatte früher schonmal den Fall, dass was "vergessen" wurde, da wurde mir dann der Kaufbetrag zurückerstattet.
> Diesmal aber solle ich mich in Geduld üben, die zweite Bremse würde zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt geliefert werden.
> Mein Vorschlag, die fehlende Bremse doch einfach mit einer anderen "on stock" zu ersetzen, ging angeblich nicht, da diese schon wieder vergriffen sei. Ich checke diese Aussage im Shop und finde die gewünschte Ersatzadresse bis heute immer noch "on stock". Ginge also doch, macht aber offenbar Arbeit...
> ...


Bei so günstigen Sachen wird es zunehmend schwieriger wegen der hohen Portokosten.



fexbru schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal versucht sich einen Code für Artikel aus deren Shop geben zu lassen? Also wenn was nicht im NL ist aber auf der Website 🤔
> 
> Edit:
> Das Teil war auch schon mal im NL (und in meinem Warenkorb ) und ich wüsste den damaligen Preis noch.


Das wäre spannend, kann mir aber nicht im Traum vorstellen, dass sich da einer die Mühe machen würde. Passt vermutlich auch nicht zum Konzept ihrer Rabatt-Aktionen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. November 2021)

SUNRINGLE Paire de roues BLACK FLAG Comp 29" Disc 6-Bolts BOOST (15x110mm / 12x142mm) 

BLACK FLAG Comp ? Finde ich gar nichts zu ....
Boost nur vorne? 

ah ..... bestelle ich jetzt und bin mit dabei beim Erlebniss-Online-Shoping  🤪


----------



## Daniel1893 (11. November 2021)

Der 54er Focus Rahmen ist von mir. Hab ihn storniert weil ich das mit der Gabel auch erst hinterher gecheckt hab  

Mahlzeit


----------



## Hille2001 (12. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (12. November 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal versucht sich einen Code für Artikel aus deren Shop geben zu lassen? Also wenn was nicht im NL ist aber auf der Website 🤔
> 
> Edit:
> Das Teil war auch schon mal im NL (und in meinem Warenkorb ) und ich wüsste den damaligen Preis noch.


Ich war mal so frei und hab es über Mail versucht. Antwort kam heute auch sofort.
Der Nieves kann da leider nix machen.


----------



## Hille2001 (12. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (13. November 2021)

🐓

Newsletter


----------



## Hille2001 (13. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## DarkOver (13. November 2021)

Wie komme ich denn in den CC Verteiler? Ich bekomme keine Newsletter nach der Anmeldung...


----------



## Poldi78 (14. November 2021)

🦀

Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (14. November 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🦀
> 
> Newsletter


Link geht leider nicht…


----------



## AnAx (14. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Link geht leider nicht…


Nimm den


----------



## Catsoft (14. November 2021)

Die Fox ist gerade wieder im NL:
FOX RACING SHOX Fourche 34 FLOAT 29" PERFORMANCE ELITE 130mm QR15mm Black  = 569.99e au lieu de 1288.26e

Code: *RCZOX2*

Bei mir kam eine mit Grip2 Dämpfer...


----------



## Steefan (14. November 2021)

Boost oder Non Boost?

(Depending on the supply)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (14. November 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mal wieder einen Hauptgewinn bei RCZ gezogen: Die Fox 34 Performance Elite 130 für 600,-- aus dem NL letzte Woche ist doch tatsächlich
> 
> 2021 Performance Elite Series 34 FLOAT 29 130​Part number: 910-30-272
> Short ID: D47M
> ...


Bin mal so frei…

Bin auch am überlegen aber ich hab noch ne Pike  und Lyrik Ultimate daheim liegen. Glaub die Pike ist besser als die alte 34er oder?


----------



## EVHD (14. November 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die Fox ist gerade wieder im NL:
> FOX RACING SHOX Fourche 34 FLOAT 29" PERFORMANCE ELITE 130mm QR15mm Black  = 569.99e au lieu de 1288.26e
> 
> Code: *RCZOX2*
> ...



Modelljahr und Boost oder Non boost?


----------



## Flo7 (14. November 2021)

EVHD schrieb:


> Modelljahr?


2021 Performance Elite Series 34 FLOAT 29 130​Part number: 910-30-272
Short ID: D47M
Description: 2021, 34, A, FLOAT, 29in, P-SE, 130, Grip 2, HSC, LSC, HSR, LSR, Matte Blk, No Logo, 15QRx110, 1.5 T, 44mm Rake, N/M OE

Die ist beim User @Catsoft angekommen!


----------



## Steefan (14. November 2021)

Na gut, überzeugt... mal bestellt... hoffe es kommt dann wirklich ne Grip2-Boost-Gabel aus 2021.


----------



## xforce1 (15. November 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## md82 (15. November 2021)

Hatte mal jemand von den Leuten, die Ende August eine 38er bestellt haben, bei RCZ nachgefragt wann die wohl kommen könnten? 🤫


----------



## fone (15. November 2021)

Den Novatec 27,5er non-boost LRS hätten se auch grad noch mit in den NL aufnehmen können.


----------



## flix123 (15. November 2021)

Gerade meine Spank Bestellung storniert bekommen. Schade um den Bearclaw Vorbau. Sonst noch jemand betroffen?


----------



## Flo7 (15. November 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Hatte mal jemand von den Leuten, die Ende August eine 38er bestellt haben, bei RCZ nachgefragt wann die wohl kommen könnten? 🤫



Ja, ich... -> noch keine Antwort! Finds ja interessant, dass Oktober Bestellungen früher bedient werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (15. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja, ich... -> noch keine Antwort! Finds ja interessant, dass Oktober Bestellungen früher bedient werden...


Okay. Halt mich doch mal bitte auf dem laufenden wenn du eine Antwort bekommen hast. Sonst hätte ich Nieves heute mal geschrieben, wenn das keiner gemacht haben sollte.


----------



## Poldi78 (15. November 2021)

🌧️

Newsletter


----------



## Schmalte (15. November 2021)

Was sind das für Laufräder von Mondraker? Hab dazu wenig bis nichts gefunden :/
Für 31€ kann man ja eigentlich nichts falsch machen?!


----------



## Flo7 (16. November 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Okay. Halt mich doch mal bitte auf dem laufenden wenn du eine Antwort bekommen hast. Sonst hätte ich Nieves heute mal geschrieben, wenn das keiner gemacht haben sollte.




Hier die Antwort:



> Dear Sir,
> Thank you for your mail. The FOX RACING SHOX 2021 Forks 38 FLOAT will arrive at the end of December / beginning of January. We will confirm you the sending of your order upon it left our storehouse and we will send you the tracking number. If the delay seems too long, we can cancel your order for a refund. We are sorry as this is a private sale.
> We thank you for your understanding and patience.
> Best regards,


----------



## suoixon (16. November 2021)

Da hatte ich ja mega Glück!

Ihr hattet die ebike Version bestellt?


----------



## Flo7 (16. November 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Da hatte ich ja mega Glück!
> 
> Ihr hattet die ebike Version bestellt?



Ja war als E Bike Version angegeben, wobei das bei der 38 nur ne andere Dämpferabstimmung ist…

Ich hab übrigens storniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (16. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja war als E Bike Version angegeben, wobei das bei der 38 nur ne andere Dämpferabstimmung ist…
> 
> Ich hab übrigens storniert!


Mein neuer Rahmen kommt eh erst frühestens im März. Ich warte noch bis Mitte Januar, wenn dann nichts geliefert wird, gibts von mir auch ein Storno.


----------



## xforce1 (17. November 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## OmarLittle (17. November 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Newsletter


Danke dafür, aber keins der Angebote ist noch gültig (alle bis maximal 16.11. Mitternacht).


----------



## Hille2001 (17. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (17. November 2021)

🚀

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (17. November 2021)

OmarLittle schrieb:


> Danke dafür, aber keins der Angebote ist noch gültig (alle bis maximal 16.11. Mitternacht).


Das RCZ Erlebnis Shopping fängt schon mit dem NL an   

Das haben die dann irgenwann selber gemerkt und um 11:30 den NL geschickt den @Hille2001 dann gepostet hat.


----------



## Poldi78 (18. November 2021)

🍔

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (19. November 2021)

🚣‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## davez (19. November 2021)

Bei mir funktionieren die Website Discount Codes nicht 

SPECIAL OFFER: 25% OFF on the website

    Please note : Payment by credit card OR Paypal
    We offer you
    *****25% more discount on the whole website*
_*for all orders with minimum amount 800€  net without VAT*_
    Discount Code: *RCZG25*
*****20% more discount*
_*for all orders with minimum amount 350€  net without VAT*_
    Discount Cod*e: RCZG20*
***15% more discount*
_*for all orders with minimum amount 120€  net without VAT*_
    Discount Code: *RCZG15*
***10% more discount*
    Discount Code: *RCZG10*
    IN ORDER TO GET THIS DISCOUNT, please use the code on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
*Offer available until friday 19th november 2021 at midnight (CET)*


----------



## DarkOver (19. November 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Bei mir funktionieren die Website Discount Codes nicht
> 
> SPECIAL OFFER: 25% OFF on the website
> 
> ...


Welchen Code bei welcher Warenkorbsumme hast du denn verwendet? Oder funktioniert Keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (19. November 2021)

DarkOver schrieb:


> Welchen Code bei welcher Warenkorbsumme hast du denn verwendet? Oder funktioniert Keiner?


Es funktionierte keiner


----------



## DarkOver (19. November 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Es funktionierte keiner


Ich habe gerade Mal getestet und die Codes funktionieren bei mir.


----------



## Hille2001 (19. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Flo7 (19. November 2021)

DarkOver schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Mal getestet und die Codes funktionieren bei mir.



Ja, habs ihnen geschrieben, dass sie nicht funktionieren-> Haben sie gerichtet. Konnte mir einen Fox DHX2 2021 (on Stock) zum guten Kurs sichern


----------



## Hille2001 (20. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## wesone (20. November 2021)

Wollte mir gerade den E13 Race Carbon LRS mit 31 mm holen. Laut Newsletter komplett bei 415 Euro. Im Warenkorb komme ich mit Gutschein immer nur auf 590 Euro? Geht das noch jemanden so.


----------



## Hille2001 (20. November 2021)

wesone schrieb:


> Wollte mir gerade den E13 Race Carbon LRS mit 31 mm holen. Laut Newsletter komplett bei 415 Euro. Im Warenkorb komme ich mit Gutschein immer nur auf 590 Euro? Geht das noch jemanden so.


29" Kosten je 336 und 255 € wie kommst du auf 415?

Meinst du die 27,5?


----------



## md82 (20. November 2021)

Kommt doch hin, laut Newsletter


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. November 2021)

Hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (20. November 2021)

Er meint die 27,5er mit Code *RCZE10*
Bei mir auch 590€ ich denke das Front Wheel haben die sich vertan mit dem Preis


----------



## wesone (20. November 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> 29" Kosten je 336 und 255 € wie kommst du auf 415?
> 
> Meinst du die 27,5?


ja


----------



## wesone (20. November 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Er meint die 27,5er mit Code *RCZE10*
> Bei mir auch 590€ ich denke das Front Wheel haben die sich vertan mit dem Preis


genau

@Hille2001 , das befürchte ich auch, wäre so sonst sensationell für den Preis. Wobei auch die knapp 600 Euro mit Versand noch sehr sehr gut sind.


----------



## Flo7 (20. November 2021)

wesone schrieb:


> genau
> 
> @Hille2001 , das befürchte ich auch, wäre so sonst sensationell für den Preis. Wobei auch die knapp 600 Euro mit Versand noch sehr sehr gut sind.




Kaufen und dann reklamieren! Klappte bis jetzt immer ohne Probleme, bekommst die Differenz in Punkten gutgeschrieben…


----------



## fx:flow (20. November 2021)

Meine aufgegebene Bestellung wird unter Bestellungen als vollständig angezeigt, obwohl sie neu ist und ordentlich bezahlt wurde.
Eigentlich steht doch dort immer en cours.

Kennt das wer?

Habe den o.g. 27.5 31mm LRS bestellt. Der Preis ist nur in dem hier verlinkten Newsletter anders/falsch, in dem mir zugesandten war der Preis der, der am Ende im Shop rauskam.


----------



## Hille2001 (20. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (20. November 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Meine aufgegebene Bestellung wird unter Bestellungen als vollständig angezeigt, obwohl sie neu ist und ordentlich bezahlt wurde.
> Eigentlich steht doch dort immer en cours.
> 
> Kennt das wer?
> ...


Das hatte ich auch Mal. Paar Tage später hat es an der Tür geklingelt und die Lieferung war da.


----------



## Hille2001 (21. November 2021)

Vor dem Frühstück noch schnell shoppen









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Hille2001 (21. November 2021)

So irre gleich zwei









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				












						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (22. November 2021)

🐿️

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (22. November 2021)

🥜

Newsletter


----------



## Nd-60 (22. November 2021)

Ist das mit der xtr kette ein Druckfehler oder liegen dann 4 Stück im Karton?


----------



## Hille2001 (23. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## flix123 (23. November 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Naja, man muss schon auch vorbereitet sein, mal nen Griff ins Klo zu machen. Habe aktuell diese Situation: aus einer Bestellung zweier relativ günstiger Shimano-Bremsen (M506, so im 30 Euro-Breich jeweils) wurde mir nur eine geliefert. Ich hake nach, ob die andere beim Packen "vergessen" worden sei und bekomme zur Antwort, die sei noch nicht vom Lieferanten geliefert worden...
> Das glaube ich schonmal nicht, denn es wäre das allererste mal, dass sie eine "Teilelieferung" gemacht hätten. Hatte früher schonmal den Fall, dass was "vergessen" wurde, da wurde mir dann der Kaufbetrag zurückerstattet.
> Diesmal aber solle ich mich in Geduld üben, die zweite Bremse würde zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt geliefert werden.
> Mein Vorschlag, die fehlende Bremse doch einfach mit einer anderen "on stock" zu ersetzen, ging angeblich nicht, da diese schon wieder vergriffen sei. Ich checke diese Aussage im Shop und finde die gewünschte Ersatzadresse bis heute immer noch "on stock". Ginge also doch, macht aber offenbar Arbeit...
> ...


Hat sich der Spaß aufgelöst? Habe heute zwei Lieferungen bekommen und in beiden fehlen die bestellten Reifen, obwohl sie auf dem Lieferschein gelistet sind. Es wird spannend 🧐


----------



## Hille2001 (23. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## isartrails (24. November 2021)

flix123 schrieb:


> Hat sich der Spaß aufgelöst?


Nein, da muss ich von Zeit zu Zeit "nachhaken". Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Bremse noch nachgeliefert wird. Die haben ihr Kontingent wahrscheinlich längst bekommen. Entweder wurde die gar nicht geliefert, oder sie haben sie beim Verpacken vergessen, ist meine Theorie.
Ist übrigens nicht das erstemal bei mir, dass ein auf dem Lieferschein vermerkter Artikel nicht geliefert wurde. Beim letztenmal musste ich eine schriftliche Erklärung abgeben, dass ich den Artikel tatsächlich nicht erhalten habe, danach haben sie mir den Betrag zurückerstattet. Auf den Versandkosten bleibt man trotzdem sitzen, weil ja mindestens ein anderer Artikel geliefert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix123 (24. November 2021)

Xiffer schrieb:


> Shit, same und hatte mich noch gefreut -.-







__





						FOCUS Fork IZALCO MAX 8.8 Carbon Disc Tapered Black RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOCUS Fork IZALCO MAX 8.8 Carbon Disc Black</strong></p> <p>Full Carbon<br />Disc Brake Mount<br />RAT : Rapid Axle Technology<br /><br /></p> <p><span style="text-decoration: underline;"><strong>Fit for FOCUS Frame IZALCO MAX 8.8 Carbon Disc




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Da ist das Ding! 125€, kein Schnapper, aber ok...! RCZ09 istdderCCode


----------



## Xiffer (24. November 2021)

flix123 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx, zugeschlagen!!! Hab den Newsletter erst um 19:30 bekommen, aber hat noch gereicht


----------



## DarkOver (24. November 2021)

Xiffer schrieb:


> Thx, zugeschlagen!!! Hab den Newsletter erst um 19:30 bekommen, aber hat noch gereicht


Muss man irgendwas spezielles tun, um den NL überhaupt zu bekommen?


----------



## isartrails (25. November 2021)

DarkOver schrieb:


> Muss man irgendwas spezielles tun, um den NL überhaupt zu bekommen?


Diskreter Briefumschlag, postalisch...


----------



## DarkOver (25. November 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Diskreter Briefumschlag, postalisch...


Ich habe mich jetzt schon mehrmals angemeldet und bekomme keinen NL.


----------



## cosmos (25. November 2021)

DarkOver schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt schon mehrmals angemeldet und bekomme keinen NL.


Ging mir genau so. Hab’s irgendwann aufgegeben. Scheint auch Teil des Einkaufserlebnisses zu sein 🤣.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. November 2021)

Vielleicht ist der Bestätigungslink im Spam gelandet?


----------



## philsNN (25. November 2021)

DarkOver schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt schon mehrmals angemeldet und bekomme keinen NL.


schreib RCZ ne mail, die können dich händisch in den NL eintragen. Anders gings bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2021)

Seid froh wenn ihr nicht dabei seid, spart ihr Geld, Zeit und nerven 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (25. November 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Bestätigungslink im Spam gelandet?


Gibt es keinen.


philsNN schrieb:


> schreib RCZ ne mail, die können dich händisch in den NL eintragen. Anders gings bei mir auch nicht.


Auch das hat bei mir nicht geklappt


----------



## Poldi78 (25. November 2021)

👑

Newsletter


----------



## k0p3 (25. November 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Gibt es keinen.
> 
> Auch das hat bei mir nicht geklappt



Ich hatte Nieves deswegen auch mal angeschrieben.
Und schwups... vier Monate später ist dann auch schon der erste NL bei mir eingetrudelt.  😅


----------



## suoixon (25. November 2021)

Ich bekomm inzwischen zufällig mal einen, der dann meist eintrifft wenn die codes abgelaufen sind.

Nachvollziehbar ist es aber nicht wieso man nach 3 Jahren von einem auf den anderen Tag rausfliegt und es unmöglich ist wieder auf den Verteiler zu kommen. Bei anderen lief es dann problemlos durch


----------



## null-2wo (25. November 2021)

ich bin auch einfach so aus dem verteiler geflogen  nach etwa vier monaten kam der NL auf einmal wieder.


----------



## Poldi78 (25. November 2021)

🐊

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbes58 (25. November 2021)

flix123 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und jetzt warten wir alle noch brav auf die Sattelstütze…
Das ist so ein bisschen wie Briefmarken sammeln.


----------



## Xiffer (25. November 2021)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Und jetzt warten wir alle noch brav auf die Sattelstütze…
> Das ist so ein bisschen wie Briefmarken sammeln.


Und auf ne 11 Fach Ultegra disc Di2😌 aber da gibt es vermutlich wenig Restbestände...


----------



## flix123 (25. November 2021)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Und jetzt warten wir alle noch brav auf die Sattelstütze…
> Das ist so ein bisschen wie Briefmarken sammeln.


Puh, langsam nervt es 😂😂 Wenn du was siehst, sag gerne Bescheid!


----------



## hobbes58 (25. November 2021)

Vielleicht ist es sinnvoll einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen: Izalco-Aufbau für MTBler. Dieses Rad scheint einige Eigenheiten zu haben, die ich so nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Aber man wächst ja mit seinen Aufgaben.


----------



## Poldi78 (26. November 2021)

👀

Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (27. November 2021)

🐔

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (27. November 2021)

🚋

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (28. November 2021)

🎂

Newsletter


----------



## DarkOver (28. November 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🎂
> 
> Newsletter


Jedes Mal wenn ich etwas kaufen will, ist es nicht mehr da  
MAVIC Wheelset CROSSMAX XL 29" Disc (15x110mm / 12x148mm) XD Black (MP1623100) 
Ist das vergriffen oder stelle ich mich zu blöd an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (28. November 2021)

DarkOver schrieb:


> Jedes Mal wenn ich etwas kaufen will, ist es nicht mehr da
> MAVIC Wheelset CROSSMAX XL 29" Disc (15x110mm / 12x148mm) XD Black (MP1623100)
> Ist das vergriffen oder stelle ich mich zu blöd an?


Dann ist es bereits ausverkauft.


----------



## pommodore (28. November 2021)

Dieser Newsletter kam bei mir heute Vormittag schon rein, da waren kurzzeitig auch noch alle Lapierre-Rahmen verfügbar.


----------



## Poldi78 (28. November 2021)

pommodore schrieb:


> Dieser Newsletter kam bei mir heute Vormittag schon rein, da waren kurzzeitig auch noch alle Lapierre-Rahmen verfügbar.


Ist auch der von heute Morgen, aber ich  bin  nicht eher dazu gekommen.


----------



## Poldi78 (29. November 2021)

🩲

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (29. November 2021)

💰

Newsletter


----------



## OmarLittle (30. November 2021)

Preise im Newsletter stimmen zum Teil nicht. Habe mir ein Hinterrad bestellt, laut Newsletter ca 255, nach Eingabe des Codes dann 315. Laut Nieves lässt sich der Preis auch nicht anpassen, muss den höheren zahlen, da im NL ein Fehler war. Just FYI.


----------



## fx:flow (30. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Kaufen und dann reklamieren! Klappte bis jetzt immer ohne Probleme, bekommst die Differenz in Punkten gutgeschrieben…


Trotz passabler Bestellhistorie, ordentlicher Darlegung des Problems und freundlicher Anfrage ist die einzige Option das Stornieren.

Werde ihn aber trotzdem nehmen, auch wenn er glaube ich mittlerweile "discontinued" ist und ich widersprüchliche Angaben zum Gewicht gefunden habe.


----------



## Poldi78 (30. November 2021)

🌭

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (30. November 2021)

🍞

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkOver (30. November 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🍞
> 
> Newsletter


Für 40€ hätte ich den Thudbuster ja sehr gerne Mal getestet. Ist der NL auch älter?


----------



## Poldi78 (30. November 2021)

DarkOver schrieb:


> Für 40€ hätte ich den Thudbuster ja sehr gerne Mal getestet. Ist der NL auch älter?


Den hab ich um 19:34 bekommen.


----------



## davez (1. Dezember 2021)

10 Minuten nach dem Newsletter waren die Gabeln schon weg  Wahnsinn


----------



## Poldi78 (1. Dezember 2021)

🍾

Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (1. Dezember 2021)

davez schrieb:


> 10 Minuten nach dem Newsletter waren die Gabeln schon weg  Wahnsinn



Die 34er war eh ne E bike Version und das alte 2021 Modell.



Hat jemand heute bei RCZ bestellt und keine Bestellbestätigung bekommen und sie ist auch im Kundenkonto nicht sichtbar?


----------



## fx:flow (1. Dezember 2021)

Ja, ich.


Flo7 schrieb:


> Die 34er war eh ne E bike Version und das alte 2021 Modell.
> 
> 
> 
> Hat jemand heute bei RCZ bestellt und keine Bestellbestätigung bekommen und sie ist auch im Kundenkonto nicht sichtbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (2. Dezember 2021)

Vlt für einige Interessant, die gestern bestellt haben!



> Dear Sir,
> Thank you for your mail. We have received your payment but we are currently having a technical problem. We will validate your order as soon as it is resolved. The products have been correctly reserved for you.
> Our apologies for the inconvenience.
> Best regards,
> Nieves RCZ


----------



## Poldi78 (2. Dezember 2021)

🥁

Newsletter


----------



## wesone (2. Dezember 2021)

Für nen 100er kann man die Carbonkurbel mal mitnehmen 😅. Mal schauen ob die letztlich wirklich kommt.


----------



## Schibbl (2. Dezember 2021)

Weiß jemand ob das Vision Team 35 Disc Vorderrad mit etwas Bearbeitung der Caps (mit der Drehbank) statt der 12 mm Achse auch eine 15mm Achse durchlässt? Also ob der Innendurchmesser der Lager >= 15mm ist? Wäre ein sehr günstiger Ersatz-LRS für den Crosser.


----------



## Poldi78 (3. Dezember 2021)

❄️

Newsletter


----------



## md82 (3. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja war als E Bike Version angegeben, wobei das bei der 38 nur ne andere Dämpferabstimmung ist…
> 
> Ich hab übrigens storniert!


Wie lange hat die Rückzahlung bei einem Storno gedauert? Konnte zwischenzeitlich woanders einen Schnapper machen und habe dementsprechend storniert.

Gezahlt hatte ich per Paypal und Geld soll ich zurück per Überweisung bekommen. Laut dem Beleg sollte die Überweisung am 01.12. raus gehen. Mit SEPA aber eigentlich unwahrscheinlich, das es mehr als 24 Stunden dauert. Bisher ist das Geld nicht auf meinem Konto eingegangen.🤔


----------



## Nd-60 (3. Dezember 2021)

4 Wochen ist bei rcz nichts ungewöhnliches


md82 schrieb:


> Wie lange hat die Rückzahlung bei einem Storno gedauert? Konnte zwischenzeitlich woanders einen Schnapper machen und habe dementsprechend storniert.
> 
> Gezahlt hatte ich per Paypal und Geld soll ich zurück per Überweisung bekommen. Laut dem Beleg sollte die Überweisung am 01.12. raus gehen. Mit SEPA aber eigentlich unwahrscheinlich, das es mehr als 24 Stunden dauert. Bisher ist das Geld nicht auf meinem Konto eingegangen.🤔


----------



## Flo7 (3. Dezember 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Wie lange hat die Rückzahlung bei einem Storno gedauert? Konnte zwischenzeitlich woanders einen Schnapper machen und habe dementsprechend storniert.
> 
> *Gezahlt hatte ich per Paypal und Geld soll ich zurück per Überweisung bekommen. Laut dem Beleg sollte die Überweisung am 01.12. raus gehen. Mit SEPA aber eigentlich unwahrscheinlich, das es mehr als 24 Stunden dauert. Bisher ist das Geld nicht auf meinem Konto eingegangen.🤔*



Hi, bei mir wurde am 30.11 mit SEPA zurückgezahlt aber Geld hab ich auch noch keines, daher hab ich heute mal eine Mail hingeschickt!


----------



## Flo7 (3. Dezember 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> 4 Wochen ist bei rcz nichts ungewöhnliches


Nicht, wenn man einen Beleg der Überweisung bekommen hat.

Grundsätzlich sagen sie, für eine Rücküberweisung 1-20 Workingdays... Dann bekommt man irgendwann eine Mail, dass der Refund stattgefunden hat samt Überweisungsbestätigung!


----------



## md82 (3. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn man einen Beleg der Überweisung bekommen hat.
> 
> Grundsätzlich sagen sie, für eine Rücküberweisung 1-20 Workingdays... Dann bekommt man irgendwann eine Mail, dass der Refund stattgefunden hat samt Überweisungsbestätigung!


Diese Email mit Beleg habe ich am 01.12. um 8:50 Uhr erhalten. Selbst großzügige 48 Stunden sind vorbei, was bei einer SEPA Überweisung, im EU Raum, eben nur maximal 24 Stunden dauern darf. 

Das mit den 20 Workingdays hatte ich in einer vorherigen Mail auch mitgeteilt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. Dezember 2021)

ich hätte jetzt gerne die Kenda XC Reifen ausprobiert für 8€ - aber dann kann man max. 1 bestellen, da lohnt es sich schon nicht mehr ...


----------



## Poldi78 (3. Dezember 2021)

🐩

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (4. Dezember 2021)

🎅

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (4. Dezember 2021)

🦥

Newsletter


----------



## goldencore (4. Dezember 2021)

Hat mal jemand die Diabolo XL gewogen?

Edit: Ok, selber gefunden. Über 2kg!


----------



## 7SidedCube (4. Dezember 2021)

Weiß jemand, ob bei den CXD alle Endkappen dabei sind, die wohl normalerweise mitgeliefert werden? Sieht ganz interessant als Zweit-LRS für den CX aus, aber da bräuchte ich vorne eine 12x100-Aufnahme...


----------



## Rick7 (4. Dezember 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand die Diabolo XL gewogen?
> 
> Edit: Ok, selber gefunden. Über 2kg!


Ich warte aktuell noch drauf. Na sind ja erst 6 Wochen...^^ Gewicht ist doch für den angedachten Einsatz Zweck eher normal... Würde dafür nur keine 600 Euro zahlen.


----------



## Schibbl (4. Dezember 2021)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob bei den CXD alle Endkappen dabei sind, die wohl normalerweise mitgeliefert werden? Sieht ganz interessant als Zweit-LRS für den CX aus, aber da bräuchte ich vorne eine 12x100-Aufnahme...


Die CXD waren doch schon heute Mittag weg.


----------



## goldencore (4. Dezember 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ich warte aktuell noch drauf. Na sind ja erst 6 Wochen...^^ Gewicht ist doch für den angedachten Einsatz Zweck eher normal... Würde dafür nur keine 600 Euro zahlen.


Joa! Wenn ich auch einen Newmen oder DTSwiss mit 300g weniger haben kann, dann komme ich ins Grübeln. Zudem bräuchte ich noch einen anderen Freilauf und dann wird der Preis schon wieder schlechter.
Man weiß ja auch nicht welche Naben man bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (5. Dezember 2021)

Schnell sein-> Met Parachute MCR 106€ und Roam Mips um 55€









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## suoixon (5. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Schnell sein-> Met Parachute MCR 106€ und Roam Mips um 55€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Met Trenta 3k für 106€ ist auch ein Schnapper, sonst überall 199


----------



## kgoran79 (5. Dezember 2021)

Eine Frage an die RCZ Profis: habe vor 4 Wochen den Novatec M30 27,5“ Laufradsatz bestellt mit damals 8 Wochen Lieferzeit. Jetzt taucht der Laufradsatz wieder in den Newslettern mit weiterhin 8 Wochen Lieferzeit auf. Worauf kann ich mich einstellen, wann wird der ca. geliefert? In etwa 4 oder 8 Wochen?


----------



## herbstl78 (5. Dezember 2021)

wäre interessat wie der
MET Helmet MTB ROAM Size L Blue/Matt (3HM112CE00MGR2)​MET Helmet MTB ROAM Size L Blue/Matt (3HM112CE00LGR2)​dann aussieht, lt. Artikelnr. dürfte es eher der Graue sein u. nicht der türkis blaue 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Steefan (5. Dezember 2021)

.


----------



## Steefan (5. Dezember 2021)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die RCZ Profis: habe vor 4 Wochen den Novatec M30 27,5“ Laufradsatz bestellt mit damals 8 Wochen Lieferzeit. Jetzt taucht der Laufradsatz wieder in den Newslettern mit weiterhin 8 Wochen Lieferzeit auf. Worauf kann ich mich einstellen, wann wird der ca. geliefert? In etwa 4 oder 8 Wochen?



Da ist m.E. keine Prognose möglich. 

Manchmal erhalten die zwischenzeitlich bereits eine Lieferung und verschicken die entsprechend.

Oder: Sie müssen ihr Kontigent weiter auffüllen um an die bestellte Menge zu kommen. Dann verzögert sich die Auslieferung an Dich natürlich.

Es gab (vor ca. 2 Jahren)  DT-Swiss-Laufradsätze deren Lieferzeit um unzählige Wochen überschritten wurde.

Tipp am Rande: Sollten die Novatec-LRS seit Deiner Bestellung im Preis gefallen sein, kannst Du auch diesen neuen Preis erhalten, wenn Du fragst - hat bei bei immer geklappt. Differenz erhält man dann in Punkten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kgoran79 (5. Dezember 2021)

Steefan schrieb:


> .


Danke für deine Antwort!
Werde nach Ablauf der 8 Wochen mal nachfragen. 
Der Preis war zwischenzeitlich etwas höher wie vor 4 Wochen, in den letzten Newslettern ist er wieder um die 309€, wie damals.


----------



## wesone (5. Dezember 2021)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die RCZ Profis: habe vor 4 Wochen den Novatec M30 27,5“ Laufradsatz bestellt mit damals 8 Wochen Lieferzeit. Jetzt taucht der Laufradsatz wieder in den Newslettern mit weiterhin 8 Wochen Lieferzeit auf. Worauf kann ich mich einstellen, wann wird der ca. geliefert? In etwa 4 oder 8 Wochen?


zwischen 4 Wochen und 6 Monaten ist alles möglich. Es kann auch vorkommen , dass du nach ein paar Wochen/Montaten ohne Kommentar einfach dein Geld zurück bekommst. Alles schon gehabt.


----------



## Flo7 (5. Dezember 2021)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!
> Werde nach Ablauf der 8 Wochen mal nachfragen.
> Der Preis war zwischenzeitlich etwas höher wie vor 4 Wochen, in den letzten Newslettern ist er wieder um die 309€, wie damals.


Die M30 in 27,5 gibt’s heute für 299€


----------



## wesone (5. Dezember 2021)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> wäre interessat wie der
> MET Helmet MTB ROAM Size L Blue/Matt (3HM112CE00MGR2)​MET Helmet MTB ROAM Size L Blue/Matt (3HM112CE00LGR2)​dann aussieht, lt. Artikelnr. dürfte es eher der Graue sein u. nicht der türkis blaue 🤷‍♂️


bestellen, abwarten, überraschen lassen und zur Not ab damit in den Bikemarkt, wie sonst auch bei RCZ Bestellungen.


----------



## kgoran79 (5. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die M30 in 27,5 gibt’s heute für 299€


In meinem NL von heute Morgen kostet er 309,99


----------



## Montigomo (5. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die M30 in 27,5 gibt’s heute für 299€


Zeig mal?


----------



## Flo7 (5. Dezember 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Zeig mal?


----------



## Montigomo (5. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1382857


Egal was da steht, nach Deutschland geliefert kommst Du unter 320 EUR nicht


----------



## Flo7 (5. Dezember 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Egal was da steht, nach Deutschland geliefert kommst Du unter 320 EUR nicht
> Anhang anzeigen 1382876



Mir wird 300€ angezeigt für den Laufradsatz wenn ich den Code eingebe…


Also günstiger als die bisherigen 309€ ohne Versand ist es schon


----------



## Montigomo (5. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Mir wird 300€ angezeigt für den Laufradsatz wenn ich den Code eingebe…
> 
> 
> Also günstiger als die bisherigen 309€ ohne Versand ist es schon Anhang anzeigen 1382878


Das hatte ich auch. Aber ohne Lieferkosten. Und wenn weiter gehst,  anmelden und Lieferkosten nach Deutschlan, dann wie gesagt 320 EUR raus kommt. Ist jetzt Dir klar? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (5. Dezember 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch. Aber ohne Lieferkosten. Und wenn weiter gehst,  anmelden und Lieferkosten nach Deutschlan, dann wie gesagt 320 EUR raus kommt. Ist jetzt Dir klar? ;-)



Ist trotzdem günstiger als die bisherigen 309€, um die der Laufradsatz bis jetzt angeboten wurde! Ist jetzt dir klar 

Die meisten haben 309€ plus Versandkosten gezahlt, also um die 325-330€ und jetzt ist er um 320€ inkl Versand kosten zu haben.  Daher ist er günstiger als bisher..


----------



## Poldi78 (5. Dezember 2021)

🍕

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (6. Dezember 2021)

Steefan schrieb:


> Tipp am Rande: Sollten die Novatec-LRS seit Deiner Bestellung im Preis gefallen sein, kannst Du auch diesen neuen Preis erhalten, wenn Du fragst - hat bei bei immer geklappt. Differenz erhält man dann in Punkten.


War bei mir bisher auch so - mittlerweile habe ich weitere Erfahrungen gemacht. In einem Beispiel hat es sich mit dem Versand überschnitten (okay, da gab es nichts), in einem anderen Fall wurde heute storniert und dann genau an dem Tag, an dem der Code abgelaufen war. Manchmal verliert man, manchmal gewinnen dann andere ...

Seit wann versucht RCZ über PayPal bezahlte Bestellungen über IBAN zu erstatten? Ist das nicht ein Risiko für RCZ, weil man anschliessend einen Konflikt öffnen könnte und RCZ per se auf den PP-gebühren sitzen bleibt?


----------



## kgoran79 (6. Dezember 2021)

Habe heute wegen dem Novatec LRS bei RCZ nachgefragt, bekam auch schnell eine Antwort:
Hello,
Thank you for your mail. The NOVATEC Wheels will arrive in January 2022 with us due to the end of the year holidays. We will confirm you the sending of your order upon it left our storehouse and we will send you the tracking number.
Thank you for your patience and your understanding.
Best regards,
Pierre
RCZ Team


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> War bei mir bisher auch so - mittlerweile habe ich weitere Erfahrungen gemacht. In einem Beispiel hat es sich mit dem Versand überschnitten (okay, da gab es nichts), in einem anderen Fall wurde heute storniert und dann genau an dem Tag, an dem der Code abgelaufen war. Manchmal verliert man, manchmal gewinnen dann andere ...
> 
> *Seit wann versucht RCZ über PayPal bezahlte Bestellungen über IBAN zu erstatten? Ist das nicht ein Risiko für RCZ, weil man anschliessend einen Konflikt öffnen könnte und RCZ per se auf den PP-gebühren sitzen bleibt?*


Das ist schon länger so, hat bis jetzt auch tadellos funktioniert!

Bei der letzten Überweisung von letzter Woche gab’s aber ein Problem, so wie’s aussieht! Geld ist nämlich heute auch noch nicht am Konto!


----------



## Poldi78 (6. Dezember 2021)

🍔

Newsletter


----------



## md82 (6. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das ist schon länger so, hat bis jetzt auch tadellos funktioniert!
> 
> Bei der letzten Überweisung von letzter Woche gab’s aber ein Problem, so wie’s aussieht! Geld ist nämlich heute auch noch nicht am Konto!


Ich habe jetzt auch mal eine Mail geschickt. Finde es halt seltsam, das dort eine IBAN Überweisung länger als 24 Stunden dauert. Egal wo ich bisher hin überwiesen habe, ob Niederlande, Belgien, Tschechien oder Österreich; jedes mal war das Geld am anderen Werktag dort eingegangen.


----------



## fx:flow (6. Dezember 2021)

Steefan schrieb:


> Da ist m.E. keine Prognose möglich.
> 
> Manchmal erhalten die zwischenzeitlich bereits eine Lieferung und verschicken die entsprechend.
> 
> ...


Die Zeiten dürften vorbei sein.

Falscher Preis im Newsletter, bestellt und darauf verwiesen und nett und vorsichtig nachgefragt: sorry. Keine Preisanpassung. Kein Entgegenkommen durch Punktegutschrift. Stornier halt.

Bestellt, in späterem Newsletter identischer Artikel günstiger. Auf freundliche Nachfrage, ob man einem da in Punkten entgegenkommt:
 Sir,
thank you for your mail. Prices depend in real time to the supplier.
Thank you for your understanding
best regards
Nieves RCZ s

Stornieren und neu bestellen geht zwar teilweise, ist aber mitunter aufgrund verschiedener Codes und damit getrennter Bestellungen und Versandkosten auch nicht mehr attraktiv.


----------



## md82 (6. Dezember 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mal eine Mail geschickt. Finde es halt seltsam, das dort eine IBAN Überweisung länger als 24 Stunden dauert. Egal wo ich bisher hin überwiesen habe, ob Niederlande, Belgien, Tschechien oder Österreich; jedes mal war das Geld am anderen Werktag dort eingegangen.


Hello and good day,
did anything go wrong with the transfer last week? So far the money has not been received. An IBAN transfer must not take longer than 24 hours. Now it is already 3 days, so 72 hours. Can you please check this. Thank you in advance.
Best regards
Martin

Antwort von RCZ kam gerade folgende:
Dear Sir
thank you for your mail
we check with the back and will let you know
best regards
Nieves RCZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (6. Dezember 2021)

Gute alte Zeit, mit den aus dem Support gesammelten Punkten konnte man aus Superschnappern Hyperschnapper machen.


----------



## Poldi78 (6. Dezember 2021)

📮

Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Hello and good day,
> did anything go wrong with the transfer last week? So far the money has not been received. An IBAN transfer must not take longer than 24 hours. Now it is already 3 days, so 72 hours. Can you please check this. Thank you in advance.
> Best regards
> Martin
> ...



Ich bekam folgendes:


> Dear Sir
> thank you for your mail and your patience. As it is international bank transfer, it may take some delay
> best regards
> Nieves RCZ



Ich hab ihnen darauf geschrieben, dass eine Sepa Überweisung in der Eu 24 bis 48Std dauert aber ganz sicher nicht eine Woche und sie sollen es bitte mit der Buchhaltung abklären, mal sehen was kommt...


----------



## md82 (6. Dezember 2021)

Haben die Ihren Firmensitz spontan verlegt von Luxemburg in die Staaten oder warum schreibt er von International???? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## suoixon (6. Dezember 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Haben die Ihren Firmensitz spontan verlegt von Luxemburg in die Staaten oder warum schreibt er von International???? 🤣🤣🤣


Weil du nicht in Luxemburg wohnst, international heißt nicht automatisch über den teich


----------



## md82 (6. Dezember 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Weil du nicht in Luxemburg wohnst, international heißt nicht automatisch über den teich


Schon klar...entschuldige bitte das ich meinen Post sogar noch mit Smileys versehen habe.🤔🤷

Geht hier halt nicht im 50€ sondern um über 800€. Da kann ich erwarten, das mein Geld, was ich vor mittlerweile mehr als 3 Monaten überwiesen habe, innerhalb von spätestens 48 Stunden, nach Belegzusendung seitens RCZ, auch auf meinem Konto habe.

Innerhalb der EU gibt es halt Gesetze die das sehr gut regeln. Und die Regel besagt, das innerhalb des EU Raumes eine Überweisung binnen 24 Stunden erledigt sein muss. Da komme ich mir ein wenig verarscht vor, wenn man mit schreibt "ist erledigt" und dann mindestens 3 Werktage dazwischen sind und nichts auf meinem Konto ist. So toll die Angebote auch sind und ich in den letzten Jahren noch nie Probleme hatte, habe ich keine Lust belogen zu werden. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 😉💪🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (6. Dezember 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> ...habe ich keine Lust belogen zu werden. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 😉💪🏻


Bin ganz bei dir. Doch das passiert jeden Tag auf allen Seiten. Gibt genügend Online-Händler, die Produkte als "lagernd" vermerken und sie doch nicht vorrätig haben. Irgendwer will dich immer irgendwas glauben machen.
Bei RCZ lügen sie halt schlecht noch dazu. 💪🏻 😉


----------



## Schibbl (7. Dezember 2021)

Newsletter
Diesmal Reserve Rennrad Disc Laufräder


----------



## fone (7. Dezember 2021)

AHHHHH! Hatte schon die e13-Carbon Laufräder im Warenkorb. Wenn der nicht so lange und mehrere Versuche gebraucht hätte um den Checkout zu laden hätte ich die gekauft... grübel... Wozu eigentlich Carbon Laufräder?
So habe ich meine Kaufsucht mit ein paar Aktien befriedigt.


----------



## freetourer (7. Dezember 2021)

fone schrieb:


> So habe ich meine Kaufsucht mit ein paar Aktien befriedigt.



Welche empfiehlst Du so?


----------



## Schibbl (7. Dezember 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Welche empfiehlst Du so?


Luxroutage und so ein anderes Luxemburgisches Radsportunternehmen.


----------



## Steefan (7. Dezember 2021)

fone schrieb:


> So habe ich meine Kaufsucht mit ein paar Aktien befriedigt.



Oha... ich war heute mit *Ver*käufen sehr zufrieden... das befriedigt natürlich nicht meine Kaufsucht... aber mal schaun wie sich das in den nächsten Tagen weiter entwickelt. Cash ist jetzt wieder reichlich vorhanden


----------



## Poldi78 (8. Dezember 2021)

🥦

Newsletter


----------



## fone (8. Dezember 2021)

Steefan schrieb:


> Oha... ich war heute mit *Ver*käufen sehr zufrieden... das befriedigt natürlich nicht meine Kaufsucht... aber mal schaun wie sich das in den nächsten Tagen weiter entwickelt. Cash ist jetzt wieder reichlich vorhanden


Ich hab letzte Woche ein paar Nvidia verkauft und nach dem kleinen Crash musste das Geld wieder wohin.


freetourer schrieb:


> Welche empfiehlst Du so?


Kann ich nicht. 
Ich hab Anfang des Jahres so viel Schrott (Biopharma und Wasserstoff) gekauft, 2/3 meiner Positionen sind im Minus. Gott sei Dank hauptsächlich die kleineren und die Wirecard sind jetzt endlich weg. 
Meine besten Positionen sind (neben Amazon und Microsoft) Enphase (Energiespeicher), Intellia (ich weiß nicht genau was die machen Gentechnik/Pharma aber die haben sich gut entwickelt) und Nvidia. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie viel Luft da noch ist. 
Ich hoffe immer noch auf die Wasserstoff-Geschichte.


----------



## Poldi78 (8. Dezember 2021)

🎪

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (9. Dezember 2021)

👑

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (9. Dezember 2021)

🚣‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (10. Dezember 2021)

🚀

Newsletter


----------



## Hans (10. Dezember 2021)

Hallo 
Hat den Novatec R5 Laufradsatz schon jemand erhalten und kann was zum wirklichen Gewicht und der Innenweite sagen ?

Danke


----------



## DarkOver (10. Dezember 2021)

Mal eine Frage: Spricht etwas gegen das *NOVATEC Wheelset M30 29" *für ein MTB/Gravel Bike. Ich sammel gerade Teilen für einen Eigenbau zusammen. Als Rahmen dient der 2022 Highball-Klon von Airwolf und dazugehöriger Carbonstarrgabel. Mir fehlen noch Bremsen, Laufräder und Antrieb. Ich möchte das Rad hauptsächlich zum sportlich auf Waldwegen fahren nutzen. Könnte man die Naben unter Umständen auf 1 x 12 umrüsten sowohl für sram als auch shimano? Dies ist mein erstes Projekt.


----------



## Flo7 (10. Dezember 2021)

DarkOver schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Spricht etwas gegen das *NOVATEC Wheelset M30 29" *für ein MTB/Gravel Bike. Ich sammel gerade Teilen für einen Eigenbau zusammen. Als Rahmen dient der 2022 Highball-Klon von Airwolf und dazugehöriger Carbonstarrgabel. Mir fehlen noch Bremsen, Laufräder und Antrieb. Ich möchte das Rad hauptsächlich zum sportlich auf Waldwegen fahren nutzen. Könnte man die Naben unter Umständen auf 1 x 12 umrüsten sowohl für sram als auch shimano? Dies ist mein erstes Projekt.




Ja 2kg Laufrädergewicht sprechen dagegen!


----------



## DarkOver (10. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja 2kg Laufrädergewicht sprechen dagegen!


Ich hatte mich schon gefragt, warum die immer wieder im NL auftauchen. Gibt es da in der Preisklasse um 500€ eine bessere Alternative bei RCZ nach der ich Ausschau halten soll? Brauche aber ein zulässiges Systemgewicht von mindestens 110 besser 120Kg. Also der Vorteil wäre hier nur die hohe Steifigkeit und dass es keine Achter mehr gibt bei gleichem Gewicht von Alu?


----------



## Feloni (10. Dezember 2021)

Sind keine Leichtgewichte - korrekt. Aber auch im Bereich der Carbon-LRS gibt es ähnlich schwere Vertreter (Reserve 30 etc…). Wenn das Gewicht net die Hauptsache ist, würde ich sie nehmen. Stabilität gewinnt man dadurch sicher.


----------



## flix123 (10. Dezember 2021)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat den Novatec R5 Laufradsatz schon jemand erhalten und kann was zum wirklichen Gewicht und der Innenweite sagen ?
> 
> Danke


Nein, noch nicht, habe aber gerade storniert und neu bestellt. Preis heute 391 statt 432 im November... Hoffe das Geld wird flott erstattet 😬😅


----------



## ehrles8 (10. Dezember 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🚀
> 
> Newsletter


Die Novatec R5 Disc sind mit knapp unter 400€ inkl. Versand auf den ersten Blick so günstig, dass ich fast bestellt hätte. 

Müssten die 2.1 sein mit 1735 Gramm, 18.3mm Innenmaulweite und kein tubeless. Dann lieber weiter sparen .... 





						R5 Clincher Disc (U2.1) Discontinued – Novatec 2022
					






					www.novatecusa.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrich (10. Dezember 2021)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat den Novatec R5 Laufradsatz schon jemand erhalten und kann was zum wirklichen Gewicht und der Innenweite sagen ?
> 
> Danke


Würde mich auch interessieren. Viel mehr aber noch der Liefertermin 😂
Auf Nachfrage hieß es "bis Weihnachten" - bin gespannt!


----------



## aka (10. Dezember 2021)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Die Novatec R5 Disc sind mit knapp unter 400€ inkl. Versand auf den ersten Blick so günstig, dass ich fast bestellt hätte.
> 
> Müssten die 2.1 sein mit 1735 Gramm, 18.3mm Innenmaulweite und kein tubeless. Dann lieber weiter sparen ....
> 
> ...


Ich spekuliere, dass es eher das Modell ist das Focus und Cervelo verbaut hatten - schaut so aus:





						Rennrad-Laufräder: 121 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Rennrad-Laufräder ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 121 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				



Sollten bis auf die 50mm Hoehe in etwa wie die R3 sein, die BC letztes Jahr fuer 333 Euro rausgehauen hat (und mit denen bin ich SEHR zufrieden).  Die sind Tubeless, knappe 20mm breit und haben Centerlock.


----------



## ehrles8 (10. Dezember 2021)

aka schrieb:


> Ich spekuliere, dass es eher das Modell ist, dass Focus und Cervelo verbaut hatte


Das wäre top! Ich drücke die Daumen .


----------



## aka (10. Dezember 2021)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Das wäre top! Ich drücke die Daumen .


Wenn es die Version waere die Focus Verbaut - 20mm: Novatec R5, carbon, 20-622,...


----------



## Poldi78 (10. Dezember 2021)

🥃

Newsletter


----------



## Schibbl (11. Dezember 2021)

Newsletter von 15:36 Uhr

Newsletter von 15:50 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (12. Dezember 2021)

🪗

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (12. Dezember 2021)

🚢

Newsletter


----------



## Crnk (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich wollte eine Bestellung stornieren, da schreibt mit Nieves, dass Refund über Paypal nicht geht, sondern er eine IBAN von mir braucht. 

Ist das so korrekt? Refund über Paypal ist doch eigentlich das einfachste überhaupt (und für rcz dämlich, da sie auf den Gebühren sitzen bleiben und sie sich völlig anfällig für Betrug über den Käuferschutz machen). Käme euch das komisch vor?


----------



## Feloni (13. Dezember 2021)

Crnk schrieb:


> Ich wollte eine Bestellung stornieren, da schreibt mit Nieves, dass Refund über Paypal nicht geht, sondern er eine IBAN von mir braucht.
> 
> Ist das so korrekt? Refund über Paypal ist doch eigentlich das einfachste überhaupt (und für rcz dämlich, da sie auf den Gebühren sitzen bleiben und sie sich völlig anfällig für Betrug über den Käuferschutz machen). Käme euch das komisch vor?


Das ist hier schon häufiger passiert und lässt sich entsprechend im Thread nachlesen.


----------



## Poldi78 (13. Dezember 2021)

🎍

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (13. Dezember 2021)

Crnk schrieb:


> Ich wollte eine Bestellung stornieren, da schreibt mit Nieves, dass Refund über Paypal nicht geht, sondern er eine IBAN von mir braucht.
> 
> Ist das so korrekt? Refund über Paypal ist doch eigentlich das einfachste überhaupt (und für rcz dämlich, da sie auf den Gebühren sitzen bleiben und sie sich völlig anfällig für Betrug über den Käuferschutz machen). Käme euch das komisch vor?


Siehe auch #1.755 ... 

In meinem Fall habe ich den Refund dann direkt über PP initiiert. Ging auch problemlos. Verstehen kann ich den Ansatz von RCZ aber auch nicht.


----------



## Poldi78 (13. Dezember 2021)

🌏

Newsletter


----------



## franksprissler (13. Dezember 2021)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat den Novatec R5 Laufradsatz schon jemand erhalten und kann was zum wirklichen Gewicht und der Innenweite sagen ?
> 
> Danke


Ich habe am 22.9. NOVATEC Wheelset R3 Carbon Clincher 700C Black 
bestellt und wurde bisher nur vertröstet. Der Laden ist irgendwie komisch. Da ist ja Aliexpress schneller.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2021)

franksprissler schrieb:


> Ich habe am 22.9. NOVATEC Wheelset R3 Carbon Clincher 700C Black
> bestellt und wurde bisher nur vertröstet. Der Laden ist irgendwie komisch. Da ist ja Aliexpress schneller.


Das ist aber nix neues... Dauer manchmal und ja eilig darf man es nicht haben


----------



## Splash (13. Dezember 2021)

franksprissler schrieb:


> Ich habe am 22.9. NOVATEC Wheelset R3 Carbon Clincher 700C Black
> bestellt und wurde bisher nur vertröstet. Der Laden ist irgendwie komisch. Da ist ja Aliexpress schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (13. Dezember 2021)

franksprissler schrieb:


> Ich habe am 22.9. NOVATEC Wheelset R3 Carbon Clincher 700C Black
> bestellt und wurde bisher nur vertröstet. Der Laden ist irgendwie komisch. Da ist ja Aliexpress schneller.



Deshalb kauf man dort auch nur Sachen, die man *irgendwann* mal brauchen könnte


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Deshalb kauf man dort auch nur Sachen, die man *irgendwann* mal brauchen könnte


Du schreibst wirklich "brauchen" in den Satz?


----------



## 7SidedCube (14. Dezember 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Du schreibst wirklich "brauchen" in den Satz?


"könnte" relatidingst das doch selbst für mein Verständnis genug ☝️


----------



## Hille2001 (14. Dezember 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Hille2001 (14. Dezember 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Crnk (15. Dezember 2021)

Die FSA Powerbox Kurbeln für den Preis (das sind ja Power2max NGeco) sind ja mal heftig gut. Oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## Schibbl (15. Dezember 2021)

Crnk schrieb:


> Die FSA Powerbox Kurbeln für den Preis (das sind ja Power2max NGeco) sind ja mal heftig gut. Oder übersehe ich da was?


Psssssst! Sonst schnappen noch die ungeduldigen RCZ Neulinge alle Kurbeln weg und stornieren sie nach nem Monat wieder weil sie das Prinzip nicht verstehen wollen. Billiger werden die dann nicht mehr, da dann für RCZ noch Lagerkosten hinzukommen.


----------



## Flo7 (15. Dezember 2021)

Crnk schrieb:


> Die FSA Powerbox Kurbeln für den Preis (das sind ja Power2max NGeco) sind ja mal heftig gut. Oder übersehe ich da was?



Was bedeutet das ABS?? Für welchen tretlagerstandard sind die?


----------



## Crnk (15. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das ABS?? Für welchen tretlagerstandard sind die?


ABS heißt in dem Fall asymmetric bolt spacing, also dass der Lochkreis (4*100) nicht symmetrisch rund, sondern versetzt ist (wie bei Shimano, denke ich). 

Die Kurbel ist BB386 Standard, bekommst du glaube ich mit dem passenden Tretlager und / oder Adaptern in alles rein (außer Trek, glaube die haben noch nen eigenen Standard, wo es nicht so easy passt - ohne Gewähr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (15. Dezember 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## fone (15. Dezember 2021)

Und unten tauchen wieder die E13 Laufräder auf, mit Code bis 07.12.


----------



## Poldi78 (15. Dezember 2021)

🆙

Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (15. Dezember 2021)

ganz okay oder:


----------



## fx:flow (15. Dezember 2021)

Als mullet-LRS ja.


----------



## Cuthepro (15. Dezember 2021)

Crnk schrieb:


> Die FSA Powerbox Kurbeln für den Preis (das sind ja Power2max NGeco) sind ja mal heftig gut. Oder übersehe ich da was?


Genau mein Gedanke - und dann gestern direkt bestellt. Ich hab zwar noch kein Rad an dem ich die Kurbel verbauen könnte, aber das kommt bestimmt 😜... Die asymmetrischen Kettenblätter kann ich verschmerzen, zur Not Bohr ich später irgendwann vier Löcher für Shimano nach 😂...
Met Trenta 3k war auch ein gutes Angebot, hoffe die werden auch geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (16. Dezember 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich wollte eigentlich einen kompletten Reserve 30 LRS bei RCZ kaufen, habe aber nur ein Hinterrad mit einer I9 Nabe bekommen.

Hat jemand zufällig ein passendes Vorderrad abzugeben oder Interesse an einer Reserve 30 Felge (28l, 29")?


----------



## isartrails (16. Dezember 2021)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich einen kompletten Reserve 30 LRS bei RCZ kaufen, habe aber nur ein Hinterrad mit einer I9 Nabe bekommen.


Das ist der "Klassiker" bei RCZ. 
Wahlweise auch bei "Bremsenset" zu haben.


----------



## Poldi78 (17. Dezember 2021)

⛪

Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (17. Dezember 2021)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich einen kompletten Reserve 30 LRS bei RCZ kaufen, habe aber nur ein Hinterrad mit einer I9 Nabe bekommen.
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig ein passendes Vorderrad abzugeben oder Interesse an einer Reserve 30 Felge (28l, 29")?



Du hast ein kompletten Satz bestellt und nur ein Hinterrad bekommen?


----------



## Poldi78 (18. Dezember 2021)

⏰


Newsletter


----------



## mip86 (18. Dezember 2021)

Hat jemand zufällig ein DT240 Reserve 25 Hinterrad erhalten? Falls ja bitte um PM.


----------



## Flo7 (18. Dezember 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig ein DT240 Reserve 25 Hinterrad erhalten? Falls ja bitte um PM.



Hast du was falsches bekommen?


----------



## DarkOver (18. Dezember 2021)

Könnte jemand Mal testen ob der Code RCZVT bei dem Wheelset funktioniert? 




__





						NOVATEC Wheelset M30 29" Carbon Disc Black  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>NOVATEC Wheelset M30 29" Carbon Disc Black </strong></p> <p><span style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; font-style: normal; font-variant-ligatures: normal; font-variant-caps: normal; f




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Bei mir seit den letzten NL ungültig.


----------



## ehrles8 (18. Dezember 2021)

DarkOver schrieb:


> Bei mir seit den letzten NL ungültig.


Gerade getestet, leider auch ungültig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkOver (18. Dezember 2021)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Gerade getestet, leider auch ungültig.


Ich danke Dir!


----------



## Cuthepro (18. Dezember 2021)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Gerade getestet, leider auch ungültig.


Ist doch öfters so, erst verlockend niedrigen Preis abzgl. im Newsletter versprechen -> Code geht nicht. Ein paar Tage später dann im nächsten Newsletter höherer Preis abzgl. Code und Code ist plötzlich einlösbar.
Als Antwort kam von Nieves mal "Artikel ist nicht Teil der Aktion, falscher Code, blablba...." - dabei wars genau die Artikelnummer die auch im Newsletter steht


----------



## Poldi78 (18. Dezember 2021)

💒

Newsletter


----------



## fx:flow (18. Dezember 2021)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Ist doch öfters so, erst verlockend niedrigen Preis abzgl. im Newsletter versprechen -> Code geht nicht. Ein paar Tage später dann im nächsten Newsletter höherer Preis abzgl. Code und Code ist plötzlich einlösbar.
> Als Antwort kam von Nieves mal "Artikel ist nicht Teil der Aktion, falscher Code, blablba...." - dabei wars genau die Artikelnummer die auch im Newsletter steht


Dass da mal was daneben geht passiert bei der Masse an Artikeln, Codes und Newslettern in verschiedenen Sprachen.


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Dezember 2021)

🧗‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## DarkOver (19. Dezember 2021)

Mal ne dumme Fragen. Könnte ich SRAM CHAINSET RED D1 AXS 12SP 46T DUB mit einer GX eagle Kassette und Schaltwerk an einem Boost Rahmen betreiben? (evtl. mit kleinerem Kettenblatt?)


----------



## maed0711 (19. Dezember 2021)

DarkOver schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Fragen. Könnte ich SRAM CHAINSET RED D1 AXS 12SP 46T DUB mit einer GX eagle Kassette und Schaltwerk an einem Boost Rahmen betreiben? (evtl. mit kleinerem Kettenblatt?)


Funktioniert alles, Problem wird lediglich das Kettenblatt, da diese an der Red Kurbel anders befestigt werden wie an den MTB Kurbeln. Auch regelt sram die Kettenlinie und somit boost/nonboost über das offset der Kettenblätter. Welche Kettenlinie du mit dem red Kettenblatt erhältst, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Für die meisten MTB Rahmen ist alles über 36 Zähne platztechnisch zu groß.


----------



## DarkOver (19. Dezember 2021)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Funktioniert alles, Problem wird lediglich das Kettenblatt, da diese an der Red Kurbel anders befestigt werden wie an den MTB Kurbeln. Auch regelt sram die Kettenlinie und somit boost/nonboost über das offset der Kettenblätter. Welche Kettenlinie du mit dem red Kettenblatt erhältst, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Für die meisten MTB Rahmen ist alles über 36 Zähne platztechnisch zu groß.


Vielen Dank für deine sehr hilfreiche Antwort. Ich habe mir den Highball Klon von Airwolf geholt und bin aktuell ein wenig überfordert mit der Auswahl der richtigen Schaltgruppe, insbesondere der Kurbel und Lager.


----------



## suoixon (19. Dezember 2021)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Funktioniert alles, Problem wird lediglich das Kettenblatt, da diese an der Red Kurbel anders befestigt werden wie an den MTB Kurbeln. Auch regelt sram die Kettenlinie und somit boost/nonboost über das offset der Kettenblätter. Welche Kettenlinie du mit dem red Kettenblatt erhältst, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Für die meisten MTB Rahmen ist alles über 36 Zähne platztechnisch zu groß.


Das gilt nur noch bedingt.
Superboost (157 mm) hat inzwischen eine andere Achse. Es gab mal die 0mm Offset Kettenblätter, die gibt es seit xsync2 nicht mehr. Bekommt man aber auch gelöst mit Drittanbieter.
Hier muss man aber schauen, da Sram Road anders befestigt wird als Sram MTB. 
Und aufgepasst, bei Sram Road und BSA ist bei 73 mm Tretlagerbreite Schluss. Findest du hier. Weiterhin ist der Q-Factor der Rennradkurbeln schmaler und du stößt mit dem Kurbelarm sehr wahrscheinlich an der Kettenstrebe an. 
Sind also ganz schön viele wenns und obs.

Das sprengt das gehört separat behandelt. Aus meiner

Hat einer eigentlich mal die Look Pedale bestellt? Für die 100€ erstmal recht verlockend mit Titanachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkOver (19. Dezember 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Das gilt nur noch bedingt.
> Superboost (157 mm) hat inzwischen eine andere Achse. Es gab mal die 0mm Offset Kettenblätter, die gibt es seit xsync2 nicht mehr. Bekommt man aber auch gelöst mit Drittanbieter.
> Hier muss man aber schauen, da Sram Road anders befestigt wird als Sram MTB.
> Und aufgepasst, bei Sram Road und BSA ist bei 73 mm Tretlagerbreite Schluss. Findest du hier. Weiterhin ist der Q-Factor der Rennradkurbeln schmaler und du stößt mit dem Kurbelarm sehr wahrscheinlich an der Kettenstrebe an.
> ...


Hätte ich nur gewusst auf was ich mich einlasse bevor ich beschlossen habe, ein Rad selbst zu bauen.


----------



## Auweh (19. Dezember 2021)

RockShox Dämpfer mit 50 bzw 52,5 mm Hub sind ja getravelte 55er. 
Wie siehts mit den zZ angebotenen Dämpfern mit 47,5 mm Hub aus? Ich find auf die Schnelle nix, hat da wer eine Ahnung?


----------



## Martina H. (19. Dezember 2021)

DarkOver schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Fragen. Könnte ich SRAM CHAINSET RED D1 AXS 12SP 46T DUB mit einer GX eagle Kassette und Schaltwerk an einem Boost Rahmen betreiben? (evtl. mit kleinerem Kettenblatt?)


Ich denke, eher nicht.

Road Rahmen haben andere Innenlagermaße als MTB Rahmen. Dazu kommt der schmalere Q-Faktor (glaube bei der Red ist der 145) - da kommst Du mit den Kurbeln nicht an den Kettenstreben  vorbei.

Das bekommt evtl. jemand mit Bastelerfahrung hingebastelt, auf Grund Deiner Äusserung oben


DarkOver schrieb:


> Hätte ich nur gewusst auf was ich mich einlasse bevor ich beschlossen habe, ein Rad selbst zu bauen.



denke ich nicht, dass Du dieser jemand bist (ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen).

Der Airwolf ist ein MTB - Rahmen - bleib bei MTB Komponenten (vermeidet Komplikationen  )

Du brauchst ein PF30 Innenlager für 73er Innenlagerbreite mit entsprechender Kurbel


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Dezember 2021)

🐷

Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (19. Dezember 2021)

Auweh schrieb:


> RockShox Dämpfer mit 50 bzw 52,5 mm Hub sind ja getravelte 55er.
> Wie siehts mit den zZ angebotenen Dämpfern mit 47,5 mm Hub aus? Ich find auf die Schnelle nix, hat da wer eine Ahnung?



Ja sollte so sein, dass die durch einen 7,5mm spacer reduziert sind… Kolben ist gleich 47,5-55mm.


----------



## AnAx (20. Dezember 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (20. Dezember 2021)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Hat irgendwer noch nen Novatech Diablo XL oder die M30 LRS bestellt?
Meine Bestellung ist nun 8 Wochen her und bisher is noch nix da.
Hat jemand seine schon bekommen? Ab wann bzw. nach welcher Wartezeit storniert ihr i.d.R.  so?

Danke Cheers


----------



## kgoran79 (20. Dezember 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Hat irgendwer noch nen Novatech Diablo XL oder die M30 LRS bestellt?
> Meine Bestellung ist nun 8 Wochen her und bisher is noch nix da.
> Hat jemand seine schon bekommen? Ab wann bzw. nach welcher Wartezeit storniert ihr i.d.R.  so?
> 
> Danke Cheers


Habe die M30 bestellt und Anfang Dezember nachgefragt wann die zu erwarten sind:

Hello,
Thank you for your mail. The NOVATEC Wheels will arrive in January 2022
with us due to the end of the year holidays. We will confirm you the
sending of your order upon it left our storehouse and we will send you
the tracking number.
Thank you for your patience and your understanding.
Best regards,
Pierre
RCZ Team


----------



## Rick7 (20. Dezember 2021)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Habe die M30 bestellt und Anfang Dezember nachgefragt wann die zu erwarten sind:
> 
> Hello,
> Thank you for your mail. The NOVATEC Wheels will arrive in January 2022
> ...



stimmt das hattest du schonmal gepostet gell, hatte ich sogar gelesen. Danke.
Na dann warten wa halt nochmals etwas... Wann wirst du stornieren?


----------



## kgoran79 (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich werde nicht stornieren, habe es nicht so eilig.


----------



## toastet (20. Dezember 2021)

Bei RCZ niemals stornieren, es kann ja immer ein Goldschatz im Karton sein. Oder, wenn sie mal stornieren, gibt es reichlich Punkte für die nächste Lottorunde


----------



## Rick7 (20. Dezember 2021)

Na eilig hab ich s auch nicht. Aber irgendwann würde ich ja schon gerne was sehen für mein Kohle 
Goldschatz fänd ich gut


----------



## Blaubarschbub (20. Dezember 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Na eilig hab ich s auch nicht. Aber irgendwann würde ich ja schon gerne was sehen für mein Kohle
> Goldschatz fänd ich gut



Hier werden Sie geholfen (und sofort lieferbar )


----------



## AnAx (21. Dezember 2021)

Der Newsletter zur Wintersonnwende ☀️


----------



## Flo7 (21. Dezember 2021)

Man merkt wiedermal, dass man nie weiss was von RCZ kommt 

Bestellt:
Reserve 30 Wheelset mit 350er Naben-> geworden ist es ein VR mit 350 Torque Caps und hinten ein Hydra I9 Laufrad.

Bestellt ein Reserve 30 I9 VR gekommen ist es mit Centerlock und Torque caps.

Bin gespannt welche Versionen die nächsten Tage noch so eintrudeln...


----------



## Nd-60 (21. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Man merkt wiedermal, dass man nie weiss was von RCZ kommt
> 
> Bestellt:
> Reserve 30 Wheelset mit 350er Naben-> geworden ist es ein VR mit 350 Torque Caps und hinten ein Hydra I9 Laufrad.
> ...


War das eine Auswahlbestellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feloni (21. Dezember 2021)

Das mit dem Hydra LR tut mir leid für dich 😁


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. Dezember 2021)

Hier auch. Torch mit Shimano Freilauf war angegeben und es kam ne Hydra mit XD. Bei RCZ waren die Irrtümer eigentlich immer zu meinen Gunsten. 

Falls jemand ne Reserve 30 29" abzugeben hat oder braucht, einfach melden. Mit einer Felge kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Flo7 (21. Dezember 2021)

Hoffentlich kommt der bestellte 370er Satz auch mit Hydra Naben 😅


----------



## mip86 (21. Dezember 2021)

mir fehlt ein Vorderrad Reserve 30 29...


----------



## Flo7 (21. Dezember 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> mir fehlt ein Vorderrad Reserve 30 29...



bestellt hattest du einen Satz?


----------



## mip86 (21. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt der bestellte 370er Satz auch mit Hydra Naben


ja.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. Dezember 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> mir fehlt ein Vorderrad Reserve 30 29...


Mir würde eine Felge reichen. Würde ich dann vorne mit einer Hope Pro 4 aufbauen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Dezember 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> War das eine Auswahlbestellung?


Eher für den Bikemarkt, damit alle was davon haben oder so denke ich.


----------



## goldencore (21. Dezember 2021)

Aber für "letzte Preis" mindestens mal 1.5!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (21. Dezember 2021)

Lagerräumung....









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## mip86 (22. Dezember 2021)

ich tausche ein dt240 Reserve25 VR gegen ein Reserve27 (Nabe egal), falls Interesse dann PM


----------



## Poldi78 (22. Dezember 2021)

🚴‍♂️


Newsletter


----------



## Hille2001 (22. Dezember 2021)

heutegibt es viel zu suchen









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## hobbes58 (22. Dezember 2021)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Und jetzt warten wir alle noch brav auf die Sattelstütze…
> Das ist so ein bisschen wie Briefmarken sammeln.


Mal so eine Off-topic-Frage: Hat eigentlich jemand von den Izalco-Käufern schon eine Sattelstütze besorgen können? Ich kann nirgends eine finden und Focus vertröstet auf KW36 in 2022!🤔


----------



## flix123 (22. Dezember 2021)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Mal so eine Off-topic-Frage: Hat eigentlich jemand von den Izalco-Käufern schon eine Sattelstütze besorgen können? Ich kann nirgends eine finden und Focus vertröstet auf KW36 in 2022!🤔


Leider nein. Hoffe noch auf RCZ, nachdem ja gestern noch ne Gabel fürs 8.9 kam. Welchen Preis ruft Focus denn auf für die Stütze? Hast du da eine Info?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbes58 (22. Dezember 2021)

flix123 schrieb:


> Leider nein. Hoffe noch auf RCZ, nachdem ja gestern noch ne Gabel fürs 8.9 kam. Welchen Preis ruft Focus denn auf für die Stütze? Hast du da eine Info?


200€


----------



## Flo7 (23. Dezember 2021)

Falls jemand einen 29“ Santa Cruz Laufradsatz zum Selbstkostenpreis haben will, bitte ich um eine Pn.
Naben sind Industry Nine Hydra

Vorne 30mm 29“ Boost centerlock Torque caps
Hinten 27mm 29“ Boost 6 Loch XD Freilauf

Torque caps sind spezielle Endkappen für Rock Shox Gabeln! Können im Außendurchmesser abgedreht werden oder passende gekauft werden, dann passen sie in alle Gabeln.


----------



## momijishohin (23. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

suche ein Reserve 30mm I9 Vorderrad 6-Loch in 29", falls jemand etwas zum abgeben hat.

Besten Dank!


----------



## BigJohn (23. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Selbstkostenpreis


Der da wäre?


----------



## Flo7 (23. Dezember 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der da wäre?


1350 plus Versandkosten


----------



## suoixon (23. Dezember 2021)

hier stand Mist


----------



## piilu (23. Dezember 2021)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Mal so eine Off-topic-Frage: Hat eigentlich jemand von den Izalco-Käufern schon eine Sattelstütze besorgen können? Ich kann nirgends eine finden und Focus vertröstet auf KW36 in 2022!🤔


Aus reiner neugier warum passt da keine normale Stütze rein?


----------



## BigJohn (23. Dezember 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Aus reiner neugier warum passt da keine normale Stütze rein?


Da kommt so eine proprietäre Aero-Stütze mit D-Profil rein.


----------



## Cuthepro (23. Dezember 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da kommt so eine proprietäre Aero-Stütze mit D-Profil rein.


Gibt's keine von Darimo? Wird zwar nicht billig, dafür aber leicht


----------



## Schibbl (23. Dezember 2021)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Gibt's keine von Darimo? Wird zwar nicht billig, dafür aber leicht


Das ist Rennradkram. Da passt immer nur das vom Hersteller. Und der nimmt gern ne Niere für so einfachen Kram wie Sattelstützen. Durch den Trend mit der Vollintegration der Leitungen wird das noch schlimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (23. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Man merkt wiedermal, dass man nie weiss was von RCZ kommt
> 
> Bestellt:
> Reserve 30 Wheelset mit 350er Naben-> geworden ist es ein VR mit 350 Torque Caps und hinten ein Hydra I9 Laufrad.
> ...


Bei mir ist gekommen wie bestellt. Aber ich kaufe auch nicht so viel wie du.


----------



## davez (23. Dezember 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist gekommen wie bestellt. Aber ich kaufe auch nicht so viel wie du.


Bei mir kam heute das Paket - Laufräder sind genau wie bestellt 👍


----------



## Poldi78 (23. Dezember 2021)

🏤

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (23. Dezember 2021)

🕯️

Newsletter


----------



## Hille2001 (24. Dezember 2021)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (24. Dezember 2021)

Webseiten Rabatte:

*25% *_*ab 500€  ohne MwSt *_*RCZG25

20% ab*_* 200€ ohne MwSt*_ *RCZG20*

_*15% *_*RCZG10*

ob letzteres nen Fehler ist und es eigentlich RCZG15 heissen sollte weiss ich nicht. Kann ja jeder selbst probieren


----------



## Poldi78 (25. Dezember 2021)

👑

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (26. Dezember 2021)

🦧

Newsletter


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Dezember 2021)

Die 379,- für das XX1 AXS Upgrade wären toll gewesen. Leider brachte der Code nur 570,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (26. Dezember 2021)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Die 379,- für das XX1 AXS Upgrade wären toll gewesen. Leider brachte der Code nur 570,-


Die 570 sind aber schon ein ziemlich guter Preis


----------



## Flo7 (26. Dezember 2021)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Die 379,- für das XX1 AXS Upgrade wären toll gewesen. Leider brachte der Code nur 570,-




Im englischen Newsletter steht 570€.


----------



## Flo7 (26. Dezember 2021)

Auf Mydealz kommt wer auf 460€ für das XX1 AXs Set?!





__





						MTB SRAM Kit Upgrade XX1 Eagle AXS 12sp | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de


----------



## Sid211985 (26. Dezember 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🦧
> 
> Newsletter


Schade, Pike Select in 27.5 gibt es nicht


----------



## davez (26. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Auf Mydealz kommt wer auf 460€ für das XX1 AXs Set?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funktioniert - zumindest bei mir - nicht


----------



## flix123 (26. Dezember 2021)

Gestern war das Kit noch für irgendwas um die 770€ regulär drinnen gestanden. Also abzüglich des 25% auf die ganze Seite für 570€ inklusive Versand. Schade, hatte gehofft, dass das Angebot ein besseres wird. Evtl. kaufen es zu wenige, dass sie den Preis nochmal anpassen (wie bei der FSA-Powerbox).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuthepro (26. Dezember 2021)

flix123 schrieb:


> Gestern war das Kit noch für irgendwas um die 770€ regulär drinnen gestanden. Also abzüglich des 25% auf die ganze Seite für 570€ inklusive Versand. Schade, hatte gehofft, dass das Angebot ein besseres wird. Evtl. kaufen es zu wenige, dass sie den Preis nochmal anpassen (wie bei der FSA-Powerbox).


Bei der Powerbox war der Preis aber unverändert...


----------



## flix123 (26. Dezember 2021)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Bei der Powerbox war der Preis aber unverändert...


----------



## Colori (26. Dezember 2021)

Verständnisfrage an die RCZ Profis: bin ich immer zu langsam oder gibt es einige Angebote aus dem Newsletter grundsätzlich nicht?
Aktuelle Beispiele X01 AXS Upgrade Kit im frz. Newsletter 
Verschiedene ZEB Ultimate Gabeln um 406€ im frz und int. Newsletter,...

Gruß,
Colori


----------



## 7SidedCube (26. Dezember 2021)

Vermutlich ersteres, aber das passiert gerade bei den beliebten Angeboten sehr schnell. Also etwa bei der AXS oder bestimmten LRS muss man echt schnell sein und Glück haben...


----------



## imun (26. Dezember 2021)

Hab meine AXS wegen heute unerwartetem Bikemodellwechsel wieder storniert


----------



## fx:flow (26. Dezember 2021)

Da die Newsletter in verschiedenen Sprachen zeitversetzt versandt werden, aber alle auf den selben Shop linken, findest du Sachen teilweise nicht, obwohl du sofort schaust.
Du musst die richtigen Sprachen haben und sofort schauen und bestellen.


----------



## Colori (26. Dezember 2021)

Die Links im Newsletter funktionieren beim mir praktisch nie, egal welch Sprache im Shop gerade eingestellt ist. Das mache ich dann über die Suche. Die liefert aber eigentlich unabhängig von der Sprache die gleichen Ergebnisse mit unterschiedlichen Preisen abhängig von der Länder/Versandeinstellung. 

Wie gesagt X01 AXS finde ich über die Suche nicht, hat im Newsletter aber auch die selbe Nummer wie die XX1 - ich nehme mal an das war ein Fehler.

XX1 DUB Kurbel finde ich auch nicht, nur die X01 - für die funktioniert aber der Code nicht,... 233€ wäre schon cool gewesen.

Also nehme ich mal einen Mix aus beidem an, zu langsam und teilweise Fehler im Newsletter.


----------



## imun (26. Dezember 2021)

Colori schrieb:


> Die Links im Newsletter funktionieren beim mir praktisch nie, egal welch Sprache im Shop gerade eingestellt ist. Das mache ich dann über die Suche. Die liefert aber eigentlich unabhängig von der Sprache die gleichen Ergebnisse mit unterschiedlichen Preisen abhängig von der Länder/Versandeinstellung.
> 
> Wie gesagt X01 AXS finde ich über die Suche nicht, hat im Newsletter aber auch die selbe Nummer wie die XX1 - ich nehme mal an das war ein Fehler.
> 
> ...


Genauso bei mir


----------



## isartrails (26. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Auf Mydealz kommt wer auf 460€ für das XX1 AXs Set?


Sehr gut gefällt mir der Kommentar: „Bei Arthrose ganz sinnvoll...“ 🤣


----------



## piilu (26. Dezember 2021)

Die links funktionieren seit Jahren nicht mehr führen einen nur zum richtigen Hersteller. Die Atrikel im NL werden nicht aktualiesiert spricht sind schon oft ausveerkauf. Die Suche hat auch nie richtig funtioniert wobei man da auch manchmal interessante Sachen findet die gar nicht im shop geliset sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkOver (28. Dezember 2021)

Keine NL seit über 48 Stunden :O ich bekomme langsam Entzugserscheinung.


----------



## Poldi78 (28. Dezember 2021)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (28. Dezember 2021)

🐖

Newsletter


----------



## rosso80 (29. Dezember 2021)

News


----------



## Feloni (29. Dezember 2021)

rosso80 schrieb:


> News


Danke für das PDF. 😂


----------



## silent2608 (29. Dezember 2021)

rosso80 schrieb:


> News











						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (29. Dezember 2021)

🐣

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (30. Dezember 2021)

🎲

Newsletter


----------



## DarkOver (30. Dezember 2021)

Falls jemand das M30 Novatec WS kaufen wollte. Der Code lautet RCZTV. Der wird einfach schon seit Wochen falsch herumgeschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (1. Januar 2022)

🚀

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (1. Januar 2022)

🍄

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (2. Januar 2022)

🌪️

Newsletter


----------



## goldencore (2. Januar 2022)

RCZ behauptet, dass die Bluegrass Legit FF Helme MIPS hätten, aber die Bluegrass Seite weiß davon nichts.


----------



## feluetti (2. Januar 2022)

Ging bei jemandem der Leatt RCZTB1 Code?
Kann auf meinen gewählten Artikel nicht angewendet werden 😟


----------



## Auweh (2. Januar 2022)

Nö...die Codes fürs Leatt Zeugs funktionieren heute nicht.

Die Bluegrass Legit Helme kommen in der "Carbon-Version" mit MIPS.

Zu den WTB Verdict in 2,25 find ich keine Infos, dachte die gibts nur in 2,5er Breite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terentius (2. Januar 2022)

Auweh schrieb:


> Die Bluegrass Legit Helme kommen in der "Carbon-Version" mit MIPS.


Bei Größe M steht nicht, dass es Carbon ist. Gleichzeitig sind die Herstellernummern bei allen Größen gleich. Vergleicht man mit dem Standardmodell von Bike Components sind es die Nummern der Version ohne Carbon und ohne MIPS. Die blaue Farbe konnte ich ebenfalls nicht bei der Carbonversion finden.


----------



## goldencore (2. Januar 2022)

Ich vermute auch mal, dass rcz das durcheinander gewürfelt hat.


----------



## Flo7 (2. Januar 2022)

Den Carbon legit gabs letzte Woche um 119€


----------



## aka (3. Januar 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Die Novatec R5 Disc sind mit knapp unter 400€ inkl. Versand auf den ersten Blick so günstig, dass ich fast bestellt hätte.
> 
> Müssten die 2.1 sein mit 1735 Gramm, 18.3mm Innenmaulweite und kein tubeless. Dann lieber weiter sparen ....
> 
> ...


Falls jemand die Novatec R5 geliefert bekommen hat wuerde ich mich ueber diese Info freuen


----------



## Poldi78 (3. Januar 2022)

🍳

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (3. Januar 2022)

🪂


Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (4. Januar 2022)

🍁

Newsletter


----------



## md82 (5. Januar 2022)

Falls jemand bei den e13 TRS Race Carbon (31mm) 15x110 29" zugeschlagen hat und das Laufrad doch nicht benötigt, gerne bei mir melden. Alternativ auch das Race SL Carbon (28mm).

Ich hab's leider verbockt und mir nur ein Hinterrad zugelegt. :-(


----------



## Cuthepro (5. Januar 2022)

Met Trenta 3k wurden heute verschickt - sogar in weniger als die angegeben 20 Tagen (wenn man die Feiertage abzieht)


----------



## Poldi78 (5. Januar 2022)

⚾

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimbo1986 (5. Januar 2022)

Mein MET Parachute MCR wurde auch heute versendet 💪👍


----------



## fone (5. Januar 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> ⚾
> 
> Newsletter


Findet jemand die Novatec Factor 735?


----------



## Jrich (5. Januar 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Met Trenta 3k wurden heute verschickt - sogar in weniger als die angegeben 20 Tagen (wenn man die Feiertage abzieht)


Dito! 
Hoffe, sie haben jetzt eine Lauf und die Novatec R5 sowie Fsa Powermeter kommen direkt hinterher 🙃


----------



## flix123 (5. Januar 2022)

Kimbo1986 schrieb:


> Mein MET Parachute MCR wurde auch heute versendet 💪👍


Skandal, meiner nicht!🙆😂 Welche Farbe?


----------



## Feloni (5. Januar 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Findet jemand die Novatec Factor 735?


Finde sie auch nicht. Wohl schon weg.


----------



## Cuthepro (5. Januar 2022)

Jrich schrieb:


> Dito!
> Hoffe, sie haben jetzt eine Lauf und die Novatec R5 sowie Fsa Powermeter kommen direkt hinterher 🙃


Hab mir nur noch die Powerbox dazu gegönnt


----------



## Kimbo1986 (5. Januar 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Skandal, meiner nicht!🙆😂 Welche Farbe?


Orange


----------



## DarkOver (5. Januar 2022)

M30 Wheelset Code ist *RCZTV *nicht *RCZVT.*


----------



## Poldi78 (5. Januar 2022)

🚁

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (6. Januar 2022)

Beim novatec r5 Laufradsatz steht, es sei ein clincher LRS. Kann man diesen auch mit tubeless Reifen fahren?


----------



## md82 (6. Januar 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Falls jemand bei den e13 TRS Race Carbon (31mm) 15x110 29" zugeschlagen hat und das Laufrad doch nicht benötigt, gerne bei mir melden. Alternativ auch das Race SL Carbon (28mm).
> 
> Ich hab's leider verbockt und mir nur ein Hinterrad zugelegt. :-(


Keiner dabei? In einer der letzten Newsletter war das Vorderrad zwar wieder gelistet, aber eben nicht mehr auf der Seite gelistet. 🤮🤷


----------



## Colori (6. Januar 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Beim novatec r5 Laufradsatz steht, es sei ein clincher LRS. Kann man diesen auch mit tubeless Reifen fahren?


Clincher ist ne Hakenfelge, also ja. Die aktuelle Version wird als Tubeless Ready verkauft, das dürfte sich wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich darin auszeichnen, dass ab Werk Tubeless Felgenband drauf ist.









						NOVATEC R5 U3.0 Laufradsatz | Messingschlager GmbH & Co. KG
					

NOVATEC R5 U3.0 Laufradsatz - ✓ Jetzt bei Messingschlager online bestellen!




					www.messingschlager.com


----------



## Cuthepro (7. Januar 2022)

Das war's wert


----------



## suoixon (7. Januar 2022)

Mein Roam und Trenta sind für 10.1. angekündigt


----------



## OmarLittle (7. Januar 2022)

Mein Hinterrad ist scheinbar von GLS geschluckt worden... da tut sich seit vier Tagen nichts mehr am Status ("unterwegs").


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrich (7. Januar 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Das war's wert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1398831


Meiner ist heute auch angekommen - leider in M etwas zu klein für meine Rübe.

Falls jemand L bestellt hat und tauschen möchte, meldet euch gerne 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, hab den Helm weitergegeben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Mein Roam und Trenta sind für 10.1. angekündigt


...2023.


----------



## fone (7. Januar 2022)

Seit 4 Tagen? Verbrecher.


----------



## Poldi78 (7. Januar 2022)

🌂

Newsletter


----------



## suoixon (7. Januar 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...2023.


Tatsächlich war GLS unfähig zu liefern... "weitere Angaben sind notwendig" 
Vermutlich hat ers nicht gefunden weil hier mehrere Mehrfamilienhäuser sind


----------



## fx:flow (7. Januar 2022)

Bei GLS anrufen und korrigieren lassen, was auch immer fehlt.
Teilweise schafft RCZ es nicht, die Hausnummer auf das Paketlabel zu bringen. Hatte ich jetzt mehrfach, obwohl die Lieferadresse stets die selbe war.


----------



## aka (7. Januar 2022)

Colori schrieb:


> ... Die aktuelle Version wird als Tubeless Ready verkauft, das dürfte sich wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich darin auszeichnen, dass ab Werk Tubeless Felgenband drauf ist.


Bei dem letzten Novatec TL Ready Laufradsatz den ich gekauft hab waren normale Felgenbaender drauf, man musste also erst ein Tubelessband kleben. Aber man weiss eh' nie was RCZ liefert.
Z.B. Neulich die Force Hydro Bremsen: Flat mout or Postmount, depending on availability


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Januar 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Bei GLS anrufen und korrigieren lassen, was auch immer fehlt.
> Teilweise schafft RCZ es nicht, die Hausnummer auf das Paketlabel zu bringen. Hatte ich jetzt mehrfach, obwohl die Lieferadresse stets die selbe war.


Wenn man seine Nummer angegeben hat ruft GLS von sich aus an, hatte ich vor Jahren Mal, seit dem nie wieder...


----------



## Poldi78 (7. Januar 2022)

⛽

Newsletter


----------



## wesone (7. Januar 2022)

Tausche einen MET Roam in Gr. M ( leider zu groß) gegen einen in Größe S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (8. Januar 2022)

🏪


Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (8. Januar 2022)

🚎

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (9. Januar 2022)

🍨

Newsletter


----------



## Hades1337 (9. Januar 2022)

Rabatt code für fizik ist ungülig...


----------



## Jrich (9. Januar 2022)

Hades1337 schrieb:


> Rabatt code für fizik ist ungülig...


Hat bei mir für den Infinito R1 Schuh funktioniert.


----------



## Hades1337 (9. Januar 2022)

Funktionieren die Codes nicht wenn "Out of stick" oder gibts ein trick, den Schuh den du bestellt hast hätte ich auch gern.


----------



## Jrich (9. Januar 2022)

Hades1337 schrieb:


> Funktionieren die Codes nicht wenn "Out of stick" oder gibts ein trick, den Schuh den du bestellt hast hätte ich auch gern.


Doch, sollte unabhängig davon klappen, "out of stock" ist die Standardanzeige.
Ist der Schuh tatsächlich ausverkauft, wird er nicht mehr im Shop angezeigt.

Du bist sicher, dass du keinen Buchstabendreher drin hast? RCZFZ4


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Januar 2022)

Gerade Mal getestet ging rein 🤷🏻‍♂️. 116,xx war der Endpreis


----------



## Hades1337 (9. Januar 2022)

Ja, diesen Code. Hab es jetzt auf dem handy und rechner im Chrome und Edge immer die meldung "RCZFZ4 is not valid".
Soll wohl nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrich (9. Januar 2022)

Hades1337 schrieb:


> Ja, diesen Code. Hab es jetzt auf dem handy und rechner im Chrome und Edge immer die meldung "RCZFZ4 is not valid".
> Soll wohl nicht sein


Hast du evtl. mehrere Artikel im Warenkorb? 
Meine mich zu erinnern, dass Codes nur einzeln funktionieren...


----------



## prolink (9. Januar 2022)

sind diese Schuhe im Newsletter von heute?
ich kann sie nicht finden


----------



## Jrich (9. Januar 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> sind diese Schuhe im Newsletter von heute?
> ich kann sie nicht finden


Des Rätsels Lösung 🙃


----------



## Hades1337 (9. Januar 2022)

Ja von heute, sehen tu ich sie in den Verschiedenen Browsern weiterhin 
kann sie in den Warenkorb legen usw...


----------



## Jrich (9. Januar 2022)

Hades1337 schrieb:


> Ja von heute, sehen tu ich sie in den Verschiedenen Browsern weiterhin
> kann sie in den Warenkorb legen usw...


Ne, du hast den X1 im Warenkorb, der ist nicht im Newsletter. 
Das war der R1.


----------



## Hades1337 (9. Januar 2022)

oh man 





danke für eure Geduld 😇


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix123 (9. Januar 2022)

Für alle, die die Spannung nicht aushalten, was als nächstes ins Angebot kommt und dann in der Hektik keinen Überblick haben, ob es ein guter Preis ist. 




__





						Sitemap RCZ Bike Shop
					

RCZ Bike Shop




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				



Hier sieht man die von RCZ neu eingestellten Artikel, die nach meinen Beobachtungen dann meist zeitnah im Newsletter erscheinen. Über die Links zu den Produkten kann man dann auch sehen, ob es das gewünschte Produkt noch da oder schon "Out of Stock" ist. Hoffe es hilft dem ein oder anderen. Für die, die auf die Spannung stehen, nicht anklicken


----------



## Duc851 (9. Januar 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Tausche einen MET Roam in Gr. M ( leider zu groß) gegen einen in Größe S.


Ich kann nur einen Bell Super in S anbieten, da zu klein 🙈


----------



## Poldi78 (9. Januar 2022)

🚌

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (10. Januar 2022)

🪅

Newsletter


----------



## Cuthepro (10. Januar 2022)

Was ist mit RCZ los??!! FSA Powerbox auch verschickt wie angegeben


----------



## Jones_D (10. Januar 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Keiner dabei? In einer der letzten Newsletter war das Vorderrad zwar wieder gelistet, aber eben nicht mehr auf der Seite gelistet. 🤮🤷


Falls du das Hinterrad los werden möchtest, kannst du gerne Bescheid geben, ich könnte es gebrauchen


----------



## Jrich (10. Januar 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Was ist mit RCZ los??!! FSA Powerbox auch verschickt wie angegeben


Stark 👌, dann hoffe ich, dass ich auch bald Info bekomme!

Edit: Bestätigung via email grad bekommen 🙂


----------



## md82 (10. Januar 2022)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Falls du das Hinterrad los werden möchtest, kannst du gerne Bescheid geben, ich könnte es gebrauchen


Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Ich habe mir jetzt ein NonBoost Vorderrad gekauft. Boostadapter habe ich noch liegen gehabt, hatte ich gesehen.


----------



## Jones_D (10. Januar 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Ich habe mir jetzt ein NonBoost Vorderrad gekauft. Boostadapter habe ich noch liegen gehabt, hatte ich gesehen.


Schade, aber das hätte ich an deiner Stelle wohl auch getan


----------



## Poldi78 (11. Januar 2022)

✈️

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (11. Januar 2022)

💒

Newsletter


----------



## Kimbo1986 (11. Januar 2022)

kurze frage an jemanden der sich auskennt 🙈
passt 222X70MM aus dem rcz angebot auch bei einbaumaß 230x65 bei meinem focus sam?


----------



## 7SidedCube (11. Januar 2022)

Unwahrscheinlich. Macht komplett eingefedert einen Unterschied von 13mm Länge, bewegt dein Hinterrad dann also dahin, wo es aktuell bei 20% mehr Federweg wäre. Wahrscheinlich kollidiert da das Hinterrad mit dem Sitzrohr, von der Geometrieänderung ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Kimbo1986 (11. Januar 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich. Macht komplett eingefedert einen Unterschied von 13mm Länge, bewegt dein Hinterrad dann also dahin, wo es aktuell bei 20% mehr Federweg wäre. Wahrscheinlich kollidiert da das Hinterrad mit dem Sitzrohr, von der Geometrieänderung ganz zu schweigen...


ok vielen dank dann warte ich auf ein passendes angebot 👍


----------



## Hindruin (12. Januar 2022)

Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen:
FOX RACING SHOX Rear Shock FLOAT X2 FACTORY 2Pos-Adj SBC Enduro 215.9x63.5mm (60X97363089)  =436.99e anstatt 884.14e

FOX RACING SHOX 2021 REAR Shock FLOAT X2 FACTORY 2-Pos Adj 216x63mm (979-01-035) = 549.99e anstatt 1080.83e

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## ma1208 (12. Januar 2022)

Der SBC müsste für auf einer Seite die spezielle Aufnahme für die Specialized-Struts haben. Also kein normales Auge. Passt also nur für diese Räder.
Dann wäre das Bild bei RCZ falsch. Das ist aber nix neues.

Hier sieht man ein korrektes Foto (untere Aufnahme).


----------



## Cuthepro (12. Januar 2022)

Leider kam meine Powerbox mit komplett schwarzen Kettenblättern und nicht wie abgebildet mit schwarz/silbernen...
Aber egal, schwarz matt ist eh geiler


----------



## Poldi78 (12. Januar 2022)

🍔

Newsletter


----------



## arghlol (12. Januar 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Leider kam meine Powerbox mit komplett schwarzen Kettenblättern und nicht wie abgebildet mit schwarz/silbernen...
> Aber egal, schwarz matt ist eh geiler


Stimmt, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Als ich die Nachricht gelesen habe, dachte ich noch, meine wären silber/schwarz, aber siehe da, das war nur der Schriftzug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (12. Januar 2022)

Heute statt 2 nur einen Helm geliefert bekommen 🤨
Bestellt 2, am Lieferschein 2


----------



## Montigomo (12. Januar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Heute statt 2 nur einen Helm geliefert bekommen 🤨
> Bestellt 2, am Lieferschein 2


Schau mal die Verpackung genauerer an. Vielleicht hat sie irgendo ein Loch?


----------



## suoixon (12. Januar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Heute statt 2 nur einen Helm geliefert bekommen 🤨
> Bestellt 2, am Lieferschein 2


Meine (oder doch nur einer) liegen weiterhin bei GLS im Depot... seit vergangenen Freitag


----------



## Poldi78 (12. Januar 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Meine (oder doch nur einer) liegen weiterhin bei GLS im Depot... seit vergangenen Freitag


Meiner ist noch nichtmal verschickt....🤷‍♂️


----------



## Sahnie (12. Januar 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Schau mal die Verpackung genauerer an. Vielleicht hat sie irgendo ein Loch?


Das Loch wäre einem bestimmt aufgefallen


----------



## Hans (12. Januar 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Schau mal die Verpackung genauerer an. Vielleicht hat sie irgendo ein Loch?


In dem Karton hat nur eine Helmschachtel Platz 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuthepro (12. Januar 2022)

arghlol schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Als ich die Nachricht gelesen habe, dachte ich noch, meine wären silber/schwarz, aber siehe da, das war nur der Schriftzug.



Kann man nichts machen, 100% korrekt ist das von RCZ nicht, aber der Preis ist trotzdem gut  Beschweren brauchst dich deswegen nicht.


----------



## Cuthepro (12. Januar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Heute statt 2 nur einen Helm geliefert bekommen 🤨
> Bestellt 2, am Lieferschein 2


Schreib ne Mail, sollte sich schnell regeln lassen.


Poldi78 schrieb:


> Meiner ist noch nichtmal verschickt....🤷‍♂️


MET Helme sollen nochmals Ende der Woche verschickt werden, meinte Nieves.


----------



## Poldi78 (12. Januar 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> MET Helme sollen nochmals Ende der Woche verschickt werden, meinte Nieves.


👍


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Schau mal die Verpackung genauerer an. Vielleicht hat sie irgendo ein Loch?


Gleich anmailen! Hatte ich mit ketten .


----------



## Nd-60 (12. Januar 2022)

Bei mir wäre die.falsche Größe. Jetzt geht er zurück ohne Aussicht auf Ersatz .wieder mal nix


----------



## hansurf (12. Januar 2022)

Newsletter, weiß leider nicht wie ihr die sonst hier reinstellt. Der RS Superdeluxe RCT ultimate mit 230x65 ist übrigens Coil.
Oder Foto ist falsch, wohl beides möglich.

Lg


----------



## ma1208 (12. Januar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> In dem Karton hat nur eine Helmschachtel Platz 😎


Na wie sollen sie dir denn zwei schicken, wenn in den Karton nur einer passt? Ist doch logisch!


----------



## Poldi78 (12. Januar 2022)

🌲

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (12. Januar 2022)

hansurf schrieb:


> Newsletter, weiß leider nicht wie ihr die sonst hier reinstellt. Der RS Superdeluxe RCT ultimate mit 230x65 ist übrigens Coil.
> Oder Foto ist falsch, wohl beides möglich.
> 
> Lg


Du hast im Newsletter einen Link (Foto 1), um den Newsletter im Browser zu öffnen. Diesen Link kannst Du dann mit dem eingekreisten Icon auf Foto 2 hier einfügen....


----------



## Poldi78 (13. Januar 2022)

🍻

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feloni (13. Januar 2022)

Beim Super Deluxe Ultimate passt das Bild mal wieder gar nicht. Bin gespannt was ankommt 😬.


----------



## soso79 (13. Januar 2022)

Hatte bei dem Formula Mod gepennt. Wenn einer abgeben möchte, wäre ich dankbar. Zahle auch (kleinen) Aufpreis.

Lg


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (13. Januar 2022)

Feloni schrieb:


> Beim Super Deluxe Ultimate passt das Bild mal wieder gar nicht. Bin gespannt was ankommt 😬.




Ich hoffe ja auf den Coil, in der Beschreibung steht auch was von 350LB (sollte auf eine Stahlfeder hinweisen).


----------



## goldencore (13. Januar 2022)

"Pictures are not contractual" wurde mir mal auf eine Beschwerde geantwortet.


----------



## toastet (13. Januar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> "Pictures are not contractual" wurde mir mal auf eine Beschwerde geantwortet.


Ist halt nicht ebay


----------



## flix123 (13. Januar 2022)

soso79 schrieb:


> Hatte bei dem Formula Mod gepennt. Wenn einer abgeben möchte, wäre ich dankbar. Zahle auch (kleinen) Aufpreis.
> 
> Lg


Dem trauere ich auch nach 🥴


----------



## Poldi78 (13. Januar 2022)

🏹

Newsletter


----------



## Cuthepro (14. Januar 2022)

Einige MET Helme werden wohl aufgrund fehlendem Bestand gecancelt, hab gerade ne Mail bekommen....


----------



## suoixon (14. Januar 2022)

Meine sind nun gekommen, waren sogar 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (14. Januar 2022)

🥜

Newsletter


----------



## ma1208 (14. Januar 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🥜
> 
> Newsletter


----------



## prolink (15. Januar 2022)

Feloni schrieb:


> Beim Super Deluxe Ultimate passt das Bild mal wieder gar nicht. Bin gespannt was ankommt 😬.


was soll da nicht passen? . sogar die Federhärte stimmt


----------



## wesone (15. Januar 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Einige MET Helme werden wohl aufgrund fehlendem Bestand gecancelt, hab gerade ne Mail bekommen....


Hätte noch einen MET Roam mit Mips in Gr. M abzugeben (Farbe weiß).


----------



## Poldi78 (15. Januar 2022)

🐘

Newsletter


----------



## wesone (15. Januar 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen was die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden 27,5 Maxis Minion DHR II, aus dem aktuellen Newsletter, sind ( außer dem Preis😉)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (15. Januar 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden 27,5 Maxis Minion DHR II, aus dem aktuellen Newsletter, sind ( außer dem Preis😉)?


Der eine ist 3C, der andere nicht


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2022)

Hab mal zwei der Jubiläums-Minions bestellt.
Wollte ich sowieso kaufen, jetzt halt deutlich billiger 👌🏽


----------



## goldencore (15. Januar 2022)

Die sind aber "nur" Exo, oder?


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Die sind aber "nur" Exo, oder?


Ja, gibts „nur“ so:





__





						MINION DHF EDITION 20 YRS | MAXXIS Fahrradreifen
					

MINION DHF EDITION 20 YRS, MAXXIS Fahrradreifen - von Trekking und Tour über Rennrad bis zu Downhill, Cross Country, Freeride oder BMX




					maxxistires.de
				




Machst zur Not n Insert rein 😉

Wobei einer bei mir an die Wand kommt 🥰


----------



## Poldi78 (15. Januar 2022)

🧑‍🚒

Newsletter


----------



## flix123 (15. Januar 2022)

Hat jemand die Fox 38 ergattert?


----------



## -Robert- (16. Januar 2022)

EVOC BIKE TRAVEL BAG PRO für knapp 270€ mit "RCZLEE" - weiß einer ob mehrere Bestellungen mit dem gleichem Account mit "Stückzahl 1" durchgehen?


----------



## Poldi78 (16. Januar 2022)

🐧

Newsletter


----------



## Ghoste (16. Januar 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> EVOC BIKE TRAVEL BAG PRO für knapp 270€ mit "RCZLEE" - weiß einer ob mehrere Bestellungen mit dem gleichem Account mit "Stückzahl 1" durchgehen?


Sollte normal funktionieren, aber scheint „ausverkauft“ - zumindest finde ich den Artikel nicht.


----------



## suoixon (16. Januar 2022)

Ja das war n richtiger Knaller. Vermutlich 1 Stück insgesamt da.

Der Road Pro fürs gleiche Geld ist allerdings auch top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuthepro (16. Januar 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> EVOC BIKE TRAVEL BAG PRO für knapp 270€ mit "RCZLEE" - weiß einer ob mehrere Bestellungen mit dem gleichem Account mit "Stückzahl 1" durchgehen?


Code geht gar nicht...


----------



## prolink (16. Januar 2022)

Wie kann der Code gehen wenn der Artikel schon lange ausverkauft ist?


----------



## -Robert- (16. Januar 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Code geht gar nicht...


Wenn man erst um 1 Uhr aufwacht... Wie im von @Poldi78 verlinkten Newsletter gilt der für die aufgelisteten Evoc Produkte. Der Road Bag den @suoixon erwähnt geht leider nicht - steht aber auch nicht im Newsletter...


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Januar 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> EVOC BIKE TRAVEL BAG PRO für knapp 270€ mit "RCZLEE" - weiß einer ob mehrere Bestellungen mit dem gleichem Account mit "Stückzahl 1" durchgehen?



Probier's aus. 
Wenn's nicht möglich ist, kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass max. ein Stück geordert werden kann, sobald du die Artikel in den Warenkorb legst.


----------



## Cuthepro (16. Januar 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Wenn man erst um 1 Uhr aufwacht... Wie im von @Poldi78 verlinkten Newsletter gilt der für die aufgelisteten Evoc Produkte. Der Road Bag den @suoixon erwähnt geht leider nicht - steht aber auch nicht im Newsletter...


Gut zu wissen, dass du weißt wann ich aufstehe.


----------



## -Robert- (16. Januar 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Probier's aus.
> Wenn's nicht möglich ist, kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass max. ein Stück geordert werden kann, sobald du die Artikel in den Warenkorb legst.


Lies bitte meine Frage noch mal.


----------



## suoixon (16. Januar 2022)

ja, da bin ich drauf rein gefallen


----------



## -Robert- (16. Januar 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Im Newsletter steht der schon, ist ja nur kein Garant dafür das der Code geht


Das ist aber doch der von mir genannte! Nicht der von dir erwähnte "Road Pro".


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Januar 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Lies bitte meine Frage noch mal.



Mea culpa! Hatte dich vorhin falsch verstanden - so 'ne Art Autokorrektur im Kopf, weil mir das erst letztens mal passiert ist mit der Begrenzung auf ein Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (16. Januar 2022)

Hier stand Käse...


----------



## Cuthepro (16. Januar 2022)

ulli! schrieb:


> Hier stand Käse...


Oben rechts die Ländereinstellung auf Deutschland ändern, dafür brauchts aber keine Schwarmintelligenz.


----------



## Poldi78 (16. Januar 2022)

🍒

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (17. Januar 2022)

🎂

Newsletter


----------



## hansurf (17. Januar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Teuflor (18. Januar 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				



Mit Fox 38 29" Performance für ~615€


Das ist meine erste Fox, kann man die irgendwie ordentlich Tunen? Fahre seit jahren yari / lyric mit MST Kartusche. Auch gerne PM da hier offtopic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones_D (18. Januar 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Fox 38 ergattert?


Im neuen Newsletter ist sie wieder drin, leider etwas teurer als letztes Mal.


----------



## ratz90 (18. Januar 2022)

Achtung, die Fox 38 ist lt. Beschreibung die E-bike Version.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2022)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Achtung, die Fox 38 ist lt. Beschreibung die E-bike Version.


Dann hat sie eine etwas softere Abstimmung.


----------



## ratz90 (18. Januar 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dann hat sie eine etwas softere Abstimmung.


Ist das der einzige Unterschied? Hab jetzt auf die schnelle nichts Offizielles dazu gefunden, aber zumindest die 36er E-Version soll doch angeblich die Innereien der 34er haben?


----------



## Flo7 (18. Januar 2022)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Ist das der einzige Unterschied? Hab jetzt auf die schnelle nichts Offizielles dazu gefunden, aber zumindest die 36er E-Version soll doch angeblich die Innereien der 34er haben?


Ja ist der einzige Unterschied!


----------



## suoixon (18. Januar 2022)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Ist das der einzige Unterschied? Hab jetzt auf die schnelle nichts Offizielles dazu gefunden, aber zumindest die 36er E-Version soll doch angeblich die Innereien der 34er haben?


für die 36 ist das so, 38 ist identisch Bis auch die Abstimmung


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Januar 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> für die 36 ist das so, 38 ist identisch Bis auch die Abstimmung


Sicher?
Ich dächte bei der aktuellen 36 ist je nachdem ob E-Tuned (nur andere Abstimmung) oder E-Optimized (verstärkte Krone) der Standrohrinnendurchmesser aber gleich und nicht mehr geringer wie bei den älteren Modellen.


----------



## fx:flow (18. Januar 2022)

36 2021: e-tuned hat softeren Rebound, sonst identisch.
E-optimized ist verstärkt, teilweisen 34er Innenleben.
38: identisch bis auf softeren Rebound.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2022)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Ist das der einzige Unterschied? Hab jetzt auf die schnelle nichts Offizielles dazu gefunden, aber zumindest die 36er E-Version soll doch angeblich die Innereien der 34er haben?


Bei der 38er mW nicht.


----------



## ernmar (18. Januar 2022)

Teuflor schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
> ...


Das kannst du auch bei MSt machen lassen. Habe jetzt erst eine Fox 36 Grip bei MST gehabt. Konnte aber noch nicht damit fahren und Eindrücke sammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (18. Januar 2022)

💫

Newsletter


----------



## Pintie (18. Januar 2022)

kann ich bestätigen hab 38 e und nicht e. Unterschied ist nur eine anderer Dämpfungstune und die Aufkleber.

bei der 36 (zumindest bj20) waren es völlig unterschiedliche Gabeln. und die e hatte wegen der dickeren Standrohre das innenleben von der 34


----------



## Flo7 (19. Januar 2022)

Meine XX1 AXS wurde gerade seitens RCZ storniert!


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Januar 2022)

🪗

Newsletter


----------



## davez (19. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meine XX1 AXS wurde gerade seitens RCZ storniert!


Meine auch...


----------



## maed0711 (19. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meine XX1 AXS wurde gerade seitens RCZ storniert!


 Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie es mit dem X01 AXS Upgradekit ausschaut.


----------



## Flo7 (19. Januar 2022)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie es mit dem X01 AXS Upgradekit ausschaut.



Hab ich nachgefragt…

Dürfte whs kommen, denn sonst hätten sie die auch gleich storniert. War eine Bestellung XX1 und x01 Axs.


----------



## ernmar (19. Januar 2022)

Mir wollen sie jetzt die Fox38 Factory aus dem September 2021 stornieren bzw. mir im Austausch die billige Fox 38 Performance anbieten. Toll nach 4 Monaten Wartezeit


----------



## Flo7 (19. Januar 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Mir wollen sie jetzt die Fox38 Factory aus dem September 2021 stornieren bzw. mir im Austausch die billige Fox 38 Performance anbieten. Toll nach 4 Monaten Wartezeit



Geil, die Fox 38 Factory 170mm wird sogar als ON STOCK angezeigt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (19. Januar 2022)

Habe ich auch gerade gesehen


----------



## chbike (19. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Geil, die Fox 38 Factory 170mm wird sogar als ON STOCK angezeigt!!


Gibt hier einen Code ? Hab ich, wenn ja übersehen. Danke vorab


----------



## ma1208 (19. Januar 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Mir wollen sie jetzt die Fox38 Factory aus dem September 2021 stornieren bzw. mir im Austausch die billige Fox 38 Performance anbieten. Toll nach 4 Monaten Wartezeit


Die Mail habe ich auch gerade bekommen.


----------



## Flo7 (19. Januar 2022)

chbike schrieb:


> Gibt hier einen Code ? Hab ich, wenn ja übersehen. Danke vorab



Bis jetzt nicht, hast also noch nichts verpasst!


----------



## ernmar (19. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Geil, die Fox 38 Factory 170mm wird sogar als ON STOCK angezeigt!!


Ich habe Nieves mal geschrieben, dass ich gerne die Fox 38 Factory nehme die on Stock ist aber keine billige Performance. Mal schauen =)

Btw. kam bei euch eigentlich das Geld per IBAN dann noch zurück? Es gab doch im Dezember mal einige Fälle bei denen das mehrere Wochen gedauert hat. Verstehe immer noch nicht warum die das nicht per Paypal zurückzahlen wollen.


----------



## Flo7 (19. Januar 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich habe Nieves mal geschrieben, dass ich gerne die Fox 38 Factory nehme die on Stock ist aber keine billige Performance. Mal schauen =)
> 
> Btw. kam bei euch eigentlich das Geld per IBAN dann noch zurück? Es gab doch im Dezember mal einige Fälle bei denen das mehrere Wochen gedauert hat. Verstehe immer noch nicht warum die das nicht per Paypal zurückzahlen wollen.



Ja funktionierte! Letztens haben sie einen Helm zu wenig geschickt, da kam das Geld bis Paypal retour.

Für die heute stornierte Axs wollten sie wieder nen IBAN haben, weil Paypal nicht möglich ist!

Keine Ahnung warum einmal so und das nächste Mal wieder anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (19. Januar 2022)

🏤

Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (20. Januar 2022)

Achtung, Santa Wheels um 399€













						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## suoixon (20. Januar 2022)

alles schon weg bis auf 1 Hinterrad


----------



## Colori (20. Januar 2022)

Irgendwie ist das der Stand der letzten Wochen, 27er Hinterrad 25er Vorderrad, nur dass es aktuell einen Code dafür gibt. Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck der Newsletter ist copy and paste, ohne dass das mit dem Bestand abgeglichen wird.

...übrigens hätte ich eben noch zwei Hinterräder bestellen können. Ist Billiger als die Felge einzeln und umspeichen ist ja kein Problem. Habs dann doch gelassen, eigentlich hätte ich lieber eine 30er.


----------



## fone (20. Januar 2022)

Es waren in letzter Zeit ja auch öfter Angebote reinkopiert, bei denen das Ablaufdatum des Codes schon 2 Wochen in der Vergangenheit lag.

Für mich kommt nichts passendes. Interessante Angebote entweder 29" ohne Boost oder 27" mit Boost. Der macht das absichtlich!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Januar 2022)

Ja, hab immer gehofft einen dt swiss 1700er 29er Boost LRS Satz zu ergattern wie vor 3 Jahren, das gibt es scheinbar nicht mehr ....  das habe ich aber mittlerweile aufgegeben


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Der


Ist wahrscheinlich was dran. Deswegen auch der fein ausgearbeitete Newsletter


----------



## -Robert- (20. Januar 2022)

Wie ist das aktuell mit bestellten "On Stock" Artikeln? Meine Bestellungen sind "En cours" - weiß man immer noch erst dass der Kram unterwegs ist wenn der GLS Mann klingelt?


----------



## md82 (20. Januar 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Wie ist das aktuell mit bestellten "On Stock" Artikeln? Meine Bestellungen sind "En cours" - weiß man immer noch erst dass der Kram unterwegs ist wenn der GLS Mann klingelt?


Ich hatte bei den e13 Rädern mit OnStock ein oder zwei Tage danach eine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Allerdings konnte man die RCZ Sendungsnummer in die Tonne kloppen.
GLS hatte mir dann eine Mail zukommen lassen (weil ich dort einen Account habe, vermutlich?!)


----------



## Cuthepro (20. Januar 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei den e13 Rädern mit OnStock ein oder zwei Tage danach eine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Allerdings konnte man die RCZ Sendungsnummer in die Tonne kloppen.
> GLS hatte mir dann eine Mail zukommen lassen (weil ich dort einen Account habe, vermutlich?!)


Die Mail von GLS bekommt man immer, egal ob Account oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Januar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Ja, hab immer gehofft einen dt swiss 1700er 29er Boost LRS Satz zu ergattern wie vor 3 Jahren, das gibt es scheinbar nicht mehr ....  das habe ich aber mittlerweile aufgegeben


Mir würde schon ein M oder X1900 in 29" reichen.  Vielleicht gibts mal wieder ne schöne lange DT Swiss Phase, aber vermutlich erst nach Corona und den Lieferengpässen.


----------



## Poldi78 (20. Januar 2022)

🧩

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (21. Januar 2022)

☢️

Newsletter


----------



## DarkOver (21. Januar 2022)

Gab es eigentlich schonmal Race Face Next SL/R Kurbeln bei RCZ? Und wenn ja, was haben die denn gekostet?


----------



## suoixon (21. Januar 2022)

DarkOver schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich schonmal Race Face Next SL/R Kurbeln bei RCZ? Und wenn ja, was haben die denn gekostet?


Die kommen mehrmals im Jahr. 
Next R auf die schnelle 330 ohne KB im September


----------



## Poldi78 (22. Januar 2022)

🍲


Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (22. Januar 2022)

🚠

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (23. Januar 2022)

💆‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (23. Januar 2022)

⛽

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. Januar 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hab mal zwei der Jubiläums-Minions bestellt.
> Wollte ich sowieso kaufen, jetzt halt deutlich billiger 👌🏽


Meine Minions kommen wohl morgen 🥰


----------



## Blue Rabbit (24. Januar 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Die kommen mehrmals im Jahr.
> Next R auf die schnelle 330 ohne KB im September


Meistens aber nur als 175er.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Meine Minions kommen wohl morgen 🥰


----------



## chbike (24. Januar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## der-gute (25. Januar 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Meine Minions kommen wohl morgen 🥰


Wie erwartet kam jetzt ne Mail, das es 1-3 Tage Verzögerung gibt. Auf GLS is einfach verlass… 🙄


----------



## BigJohn (25. Januar 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie erwartet kam jetzt ne Mail, das es 1-3 Tage Verzögerung gibt. Auf GLS is einfach verlass… 🙄


Sorry 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (25. Januar 2022)

🩲

Mittagsnewsletter

Abendnewsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (26. Januar 2022)

☔

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (26. Januar 2022)

🚣‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## mtbpfeiffe (26. Januar 2022)

Falls jemand den MOD Dämpfer ergattern konnte, ich habe Interesse... natürlich zum vernünftigen Kurs


----------



## Nd-60 (26. Januar 2022)

mtbpfeiffe schrieb:


> Falls jemand den MOD Dämpfer ergattern konnte, ich habe Interesse... natürlich zum vernünftigen Kurs


Den gab's letztens für 100, bei Kleinanzeigen sind die schon drin  und ganz wichtig zu wissen, diese Version ist ohne Lockout.


----------



## Teuflor (27. Januar 2022)

same here... aber ich hab da wenig Hoffnung


----------



## kgoran79 (27. Januar 2022)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Habe die M30 bestellt und Anfang Dezember nachgefragt wann die zu erwarten sind:
> 
> Hello,
> Thank you for your mail. The NOVATEC Wheels will arrive in January 2022
> ...


Da sie mich im Dezember mit Januar für die Novatec Laufräder vertröstet haben und bis jetzt nichts versendet wurde, habe ich wieder nachgefragt:
_"Dear Sir,
Thank you for your mail. Unfortunately, we do not have the exact
schedule yet because we are still awaiting the delivery from the
supplier. We still ask for your patience. We will confirm the sending of
your order upon receipt of the goods and we will send you the tracking
number. If the delay seems too long, we can cancel your order for a
refund. We are sorry for the delay because it is a private sale.
Thank you for your understanding.
Best regards,
Pierre
RCZ Team"_
Stornieren werde ich natürlich nicht, glaube aber nicht, dass die jemals ankommen werden...

Gerade den NL bekommen.


----------



## maed0711 (27. Januar 2022)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Da sie mich im Dezember mit Januar für die Novatec Laufräder vertröstet haben und bis jetzt nichts versendet wurde, habe ich wieder nachgefragt:
> _"Dear Sir,
> Thank you for your mail. Unfortunately, we do not have the exact
> schedule yet because we are still awaiting the delivery from the
> ...



Samesame...auch ich habe da meine Zweifel.
Natürlich muss man damit bei RCZ jederzeit rechnen, von den vergangenen Bestellungen wurden mir jedoch leider einige storniert. Leider gerade jene, die ich als guten Schnapper ausgemacht hatte...GRC1400, Fox 29 Gabel,... Nun auch die M30 (und evtl noch das X01 AXS hinterher)?


----------



## Flo7 (27. Januar 2022)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Samesame...auch ich habe da meine Zweifel.
> Natürlich muss man damit bei RCZ jederzeit rechnen, von den vergangenen Bestellungen wurden mir jedoch leider einige storniert. Leider gerade jene, die ich als guten Schnapper ausgemacht hatte...GRC1400, Fox 29 Gabel,... Nun auch die M30 (und evtl noch das X01 AXS hinterher)?



Meine XO1 AXS haben sie nach der XX1 auch storniert…

Bestellung ist aber noch offen. 

Warte auch noch auf eine Rückzahlung von 29.12, funktioniert aktuell net wirklich.


----------



## der-gute (27. Januar 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie erwartet kam jetzt ne Mail, das es 1-3 Tage Verzögerung gibt. Auf GLS is einfach verlass… 🙄





BigJohn schrieb:


> Sorry 🤣
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1408771



Reifen sind da 🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mondkartoffel (27. Januar 2022)

Ich habe den newsletter abonniert bekomme aber nie etwas zugeschickt. Weiß jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## Flaminski (27. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meine XO1 AXS haben sie nach der XX1 auch storniert…
> 
> Bestellung ist aber noch offen.
> 
> Warte auch noch auf eine Rückzahlung von 29.12, funktioniert aktuell net wirklich.


Meine X01 AXS wurde bislang noch nicht storniert... 🤷


----------



## mip86 (27. Januar 2022)

falls jemand ein 29“ Reserve 30 Hinterrad mit DT350 XD Nabe möchte, kann er sich gerne melden (Selbstkosten plus Versand).


----------



## Rick7 (27. Januar 2022)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Da sie mich im Dezember mit Januar für die Novatec Laufräder vertröstet haben und bis jetzt nichts versendet wurde, habe ich wieder nachgefragt:
> _"Dear Sir,
> Thank you for your mail. Unfortunately, we do not have the exact
> schedule yet because we are still awaiting the delivery from the
> ...





maed0711 schrieb:


> Samesame...auch ich habe da meine Zweifel.
> Natürlich muss man damit bei RCZ jederzeit rechnen, von den vergangenen Bestellungen wurden mir jedoch leider einige storniert. Leider gerade jene, die ich als guten Schnapper ausgemacht hatte...GRC1400, Fox 29 Gabel,... Nun auch die M30 (und evtl noch das X01 AXS hinterher)?



Jo warte auch noch auf die Novatec Diablo. Ich glaube auch nicht mehr dran...


----------



## Terentius (27. Januar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Jo warte auch noch auf die Novatec Diablo. Ich glaube auch nicht mehr dran...



Ich habe die am 19.01 bestellt, da war wieder einiges von Novatec im Newsletter. Mal schauen...


----------



## aka (27. Januar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Jo warte auch noch auf die Novatec Diablo. Ich glaube auch nicht mehr dran...


Ja ich warte auch auf meinen Novatec LRS .... befuerchte auch, dass storniert wird.


----------



## Triturbo (27. Januar 2022)

Mein Novatec LRS wurde mir mit DPD vor einer Stunde angekündigt. Es scheint wohl nun loszugehen. Bestelldatum war der 22.09.21.


----------



## hansurf (27. Januar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## youdontknow (28. Januar 2022)

Würde gern mein Glück mit den Novatec Diablo XL aus dem aktuellen Newsletter probieren. Der passende XD Freilauf müsste doch dieser hier sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. Januar 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Würde gern mein Glück mit den Novatec Diablo XL aus dem aktuellen Newsletter probieren. Der passende XD Freilauf müsste doch dieser hier sein oder?


Nein, laut Novatec dieser: https://www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu/...pe-sram-xd-alloy-black-6-pawls/p-879980.xhtml

Die Nukeproof Horizon ist wohl eine gelabelte Novatec. Bei CRC ist der Freilauf wesentlich günstiger: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-horizon-freilaufkorper-sram-xd-/rp-prod162003


----------



## kgoran79 (28. Januar 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Mein Novatec LRS wurde mir mit DPD vor einer Stunde angekündigt. Es scheint wohl nun loszugehen. Bestelldatum war der 22.09.21.


Welchen LRS hast du dir bestellt?


----------



## Poldi78 (28. Januar 2022)

🔥

Newsletter


----------



## maed0711 (28. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meine XO1 AXS haben sie nach der XX1 auch storniert…
> 
> Bestellung ist aber noch offen.
> 
> Warte auch noch auf eine Rückzahlung von 29.12, funktioniert aktuell net wirklich.


Auf deinen Post hin musste ich dann doch ganz gezielt bei RCZ nachfragen. 
Auch konfrontiert mit der Tatsache, dass sie die AXS bereits teilweise storniert haben, ist die Aussage, dass geliefert wird.


----------



## Triturbo (28. Januar 2022)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Welchen LRS hast du dir bestellt?


NOVATEC Wheelset R3 Carbon Clincher 700C Black ​


----------



## Flo7 (28. Januar 2022)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Auf deinen Post hin musste ich dann doch ganz gezielt bei RCZ nachfragen.
> Auch konfrontiert mit der Tatsache, dass sie die AXS bereits teilweise storniert haben, ist die Aussage, dass geliefert wird.



Sie liefern die Axs XO1 aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (28. Januar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nein, laut Novatec dieser: https://www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu/...pe-sram-xd-alloy-black-6-pawls/p-879980.xhtml


Wie hast du das rausgefunden? Ist halt fraglich, welche Diablos das überhaupt sind bei RCZ.


----------



## mr.fish (28. Januar 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> NOVATEC Wheelset R3 Carbon Clincher 700C Black ​


Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob man von den 3 Novatec R5 die inklusive mir in meinem Umfeld bestellt wurden auch bald was hört.


----------



## AnAx (28. Januar 2022)

Mir wurden gerade die Magura MDR-C Bremsscheiben storniert und pronto erstattet.
Schade, aber so ists halt bei RCZ 😁🤷‍♂️


----------



## Colori (28. Januar 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Wie hast du das rausgefunden? Ist halt fraglich, welche Diablos das überhaupt sind bei RCZ.


Ist tricky die Freiläufe für Novatec zu finden. novatecwheels.eu hat nicht alle. Bei Novatecusa gibt es eine ziemlich gute übersicht, welche Nabe in welchem Laufrad verbaut ist und welcher Freilauf dazu passt.
Hat mich ne halbe Stunde gekostet, den xd Freilauf für den M30 LRS zu finden und den gab es dann auch nur noch in Tschechien in einem Onlineshop.


----------



## aka (28. Januar 2022)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob man von den 3 Novatec R5 die inklusive mir in meinem Umfeld bestellt wurden auch bald was hört.


Auf den warte ich auch, im aktuellen Newsletter standen als Lieferzeit nur noch 2 Wochen


----------



## BigJohn (28. Januar 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Wie hast du das rausgefunden? Ist halt fraglich, welche Diablos das überhaupt sind bei RCZ.


Laufradsatz gegoogelt und bei Novatec USA den Nabentyp rausgesucht


----------



## maed0711 (28. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Sie liefern die Axs XO1 aus?


Haut "Pierre" ja. 
Ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Flo7 (28. Januar 2022)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Haut "Pierre" ja.
> Ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden.



Gut, meine Bestellung ist auch noch offen. Dann hoffen wir mal...


----------



## fone (28. Januar 2022)

Schade, nichts passt oder ist lieferbar/auffindbar 

Gibt's eigentlich 11-fach Kassetten die auf Micro-Spline Freiläufe passen?


----------



## youdontknow (28. Januar 2022)

Heute die erste RCZ Bestellung aufgegeben, freu mich in der Lotterie mitzuspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (28. Januar 2022)

🐌

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (28. Januar 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> NOVATEC Wheelset R3 Carbon Clincher 700C Black ​


Berichte mal, wenn er da ist - ich hatte zwischenzeitlich storniert und neu bestellt, aber bisher keine Anzeichen einer Auslieferung ...


----------



## Poldi78 (29. Januar 2022)

🧢

Newsletter


----------



## Triturbo (29. Januar 2022)

Splash schrieb:


> Berichte mal, wenn er da ist - ich hatte zwischenzeitlich storniert und neu bestellt, aber bisher keine Anzeichen einer Auslieferung ...



Gewicht VR 685g, HR 872g. (1557g)
Fühlt sich alles sehr wertig an.







 

 

 



Mit im Lieferumfang waren Carbonbremsbeläge und Schnellspanner.


----------



## silent2608 (29. Januar 2022)

newsletter


----------



## CrEeK99 (29. Januar 2022)

Gab es in den letzten Tagen mal einen Code für die XX1 oder X01 12-fach Kette?


----------



## Poldi78 (30. Januar 2022)

🥜

Newsletter


----------



## chbike (30. Januar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (30. Januar 2022)

chbike schrieb:


> Newsletter


Jemand Erfahrung mit den Deemax Elite? Hab überlegt so als Nobrainer-Wechsel-LRS für den Bikepark....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7SidedCube (30. Januar 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit den Deemax Elite? Hab überlegt so als Nobrainer-Wechsel-LRS für den Bikepark....


Wäre auch neugierig. Habe beispielsweise das hier gefunden: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/mavic-deemax-elite-laufradsatz-im-test/ 
Kurz zusammengefasst: schwer, gute Fahreigenschaften und haltbar. Könnte also für den Park passen.


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2022)

Is doch sowieso nicht mehr bestellbar…


----------



## sauerlaender75 (30. Januar 2022)

und? Sind eh nicht bestellbar! Zumindest jetzt nicht und auch nicht vor 4h als ich den Newsletter erhalten habe ....


----------



## franksprissler (30. Januar 2022)

Splash schrieb:


> Berichte mal, wenn er da ist - ich hatte zwischenzeitlich storniert und neu bestellt, aber bisher keine Anzeichen einer Auslieferung ...


ich hatte am 22.9.2021 bestellt und am 29.1.2022 dann geliefert. Sehen gut aus. Aber die Wartezeit war echt komisch.,


----------



## Flo7 (31. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meine XO1 AXS haben sie nach der XX1 auch storniert…
> 
> Bestellung ist aber noch offen.
> 
> Warte auch noch auf eine Rückzahlung von 29.12, funktioniert aktuell net wirklich.



Jetzt haben sie mir das Geld für die AXS xx1 und X01  Bestellung zurück überwiesen. Auf das Geld von drei stornierten Bestellungen von 29.12 warte ich immer noch!!


----------



## fone (31. Januar 2022)

franksprissler schrieb:


> ich hatte am 22.9.2021 bestellt und am 29.1.2022 dann geliefert. Sehen gut aus. Aber die Wartezeit war echt komisch.,


Das mit der Wartezeit ist normal bei dem Laden. Oder dass mal was komisch ist. 
Wenn ich am Ende dann aber zb. nen E1700er LRS für 190€ bekomme, darf es schon ne Zeit lang komisch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noobsaibot (31. Januar 2022)

Morgen Newsletter 🙂


----------



## Flo7 (31. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Jetzt haben sie mir das Geld für die AXS xx1 und X01  Bestellung zurück überwiesen. Auf das Geld von drei stornierten Bestellungen von 29.12 warte ich immer noch!!



Meint ihr soll ich einen Paypal Dispute machen, geht ja fast um 2k…


----------



## prolink (31. Januar 2022)

Ich warte auch auf Rückzahlung. Er sagte das kann bis Ende jänner dauern


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meint ihr soll ich einen Paypal Dispute machen, geht ja fast um 2k…


mail hilft meistens dauert aber auch danach noch oft ein paar Tage....


----------



## Flo7 (31. Januar 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> mail hilft meistens dauert aber auch danach noch oft ein paar Tage....


 Ich hab schon gefühlt 10 Mails  geschickt mit der Antwort es dauert 1-20 Arbeitstage und wir machen so schnell wie möglich!

Nur sind die Bestellungen am 29.12 storniert worden und seitdem warte ich aufs Geld!


----------



## der-gute (31. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht hilft es, das eigene Konsumverhalten zu überdenken?

Nur so als Tip


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon gefühlt 10 Mails  geschickt mit der Antwort es dauert 1-20 Arbeitstage und wir machen so schnell wie möglich!
> 
> Nur sind die Bestellungen am 29.12 storniert worden und seitdem warte ich aufs Geld!


bis jetzt habe ich immer mein Geld bekommen egal ob ich oder die Storniert haben.


----------



## ernmar (31. Januar 2022)

ich warte auf meine Rückzahlung zur Fox 36 auch noch. In meinem Account steht da auch noch En Cours obwohl sie vor 3 Wochen per Email storniert wurde.


----------



## maed0711 (31. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meint ihr soll ich einen Paypal Dispute machen, geht ja fast um 2k…


Die Erfahrung zeigt ja, dass das Geld immer erstattet wird - nur eben mit viel zeitlichem Versatz. 

Persönlich halte ich es bei RCZ so, dass ich nach einer Storno 14 Tage zur Rückzahlung gewähren (schriftliche Frist setzen), im Anschluss einen Fall bei Paypal eröffne. Musste so erst einmal sein, dann gings dafür ganz rasch. 

Irgendwann möchte ich mein kostenloses Darlehen dann doch wieder ganz gerne zurück


----------



## isartrails (31. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meint ihr soll ich einen Paypal Dispute machen, geht ja fast um 2k…


So viel wie du bestellst, sollten das für dich doch Peanuts sein. 🥇


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chbike (31. Januar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Hindruin (31. Januar 2022)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung zeigt ja, dass das Geld immer erstattet wird - nur eben mit viel zeitlichem Versatz.
> 
> Persönlich halte ich es bei RCZ so, dass ich nach einer Storno 14 Tage zur Rückzahlung gewähren (schriftliche Frist setzen), im Anschluss einen Fall bei Paypal eröffne. Musste so erst einmal sein, dann gings dafür ganz rasch.
> 
> Irgendwann möchte ich mein kostenloses Darlehen dann doch wieder ganz gerne zurück


Ciao Maed, 
hat RCZ storniert oder du selbst? 
Allgemein:
wie lange würdet ihr warten bis ihr mal bei RCZ anklopft? Geht um die Fox X2 Dämpfer.


----------



## Rick7 (31. Januar 2022)

Hindruin schrieb:


> Ciao Maed,
> hat RCZ storniert oder du selbst?
> Allgemein:
> wie lange würdet ihr warten bis ihr mal bei RCZ anklopft? Geht um die Fox X2 Dämpfer.


Die Frage is eher wie lange man wartet bis man storniert. Wenn mal ne Mail schreibt kommt ja immer der gleiche Standard Sülz... Die RCZ pros sagen halt man storniert nicht, sonder lässt stornieren. Aber ich hab da glaub ich auch nicht die Geduld für. Warte aktuell auch schon fast 3 monate.


----------



## maed0711 (31. Januar 2022)

Hindruin schrieb:


> Ciao Maed,
> hat RCZ storniert oder du selbst?
> Allgemein:
> wie lange würdet ihr warten bis ihr mal bei RCZ anklopft? Geht um die Fox X2 Dämpfer.


Die Storno kam stets seitens RCZ.


----------



## mr.fish (1. Februar 2022)

Der Satz Novatec R5 meiner Freundin, bestellt im Oktober, soll heute geliefert werden. Von meinem, bestellt im Januar hab ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## fone (1. Februar 2022)

Hindruin schrieb:


> Ciao Maed,
> hat RCZ storniert oder du selbst?
> Allgemein:
> wie lange würdet ihr warten bis ihr mal bei RCZ anklopft? Geht um die Fox X2 Dämpfer.


Mei, nach 2 Wochen kann man doch mal nachfragen?


----------



## rms69 (1. Februar 2022)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Der Satz Novatec R5 meiner Freundin, bestellt im Oktober, soll heute geliefert werden. Von meinem, bestellt im Januar hab ich noch nichts gehört.


Ich habe meinen R5 Satz im September bestellt, ist nun vorige Woche angekommen, also passt das schon.

Wahrscheinlich befinden sich deine auch schon bei RCZ und müssen nun die *Mindestwartedauer* abliegen


----------



## aka (1. Februar 2022)

rms69 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen R5 Satz im September bestellt, ist nun vorige Woche angekommen, also passt das schon.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich befinden sich deine auch schon bei RCZ und müssen nun die *Mindestwartedauer* abliegen


Oh spannend! Wie ist denn nun die Innenweite der Felgen und sind die komplett schwarz, da bestand ja etwas unklarheit


----------



## rms69 (1. Februar 2022)

Ups! Schon montiert!

Sind auf jeden Fall schwarz mit schwarzen R5 Aufkleben - defakto nicht sichtbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (1. Februar 2022)

Hier noch ein Bild vor der Montage:
Zu erkennen: Felgenrand mit Haken und das Felgenband mit Aufschrift „Tape wide 700c 24mm“


----------



## aka (1. Februar 2022)

rms69 schrieb:


> Ups! Schon montiert!
> 
> Sind auf jeden Fall schwarz mit schwarzen R5 Aufkleben - defakto nicht sichtbar


_Freu_ 
Danke, auch fuers Gewicht 
Zum vergleich, ein R3 Disc Hinterrad (38mm) ist ca. 10g leichter.


----------



## mr.fish (1. Februar 2022)

rms69 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild vor der Montage:
> Zu erkennen: Felgenrand mit Haken und das Felgenband mit Aufschrift „Tape wide 700c 24mm“


Das sieht ja versionstechnisch sehr vielversprechend aus, das sind die (halbwegs-)aktuellen Felgen oder?


----------



## Poldi78 (1. Februar 2022)

🎋

Newsletter


----------



## einfachfabian (1. Februar 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🎋
> 
> Newsletter


Puh. Bei der Reserve 32 kann man ja fast schon überlegen 2x Hinterrad zu kaufen & dann eines umzuspeichen.


----------



## Poldi78 (1. Februar 2022)

🐲

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craysor (2. Februar 2022)

einfachfabian schrieb:


> Puh. Bei der Reserve 32 kann man ja fast schon überlegen 2x Hinterrad zu kaufen & dann eines umzuspeichen.


Weiss jemand was das HR wiegt?


----------



## mip86 (2. Februar 2022)

craysor schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was das HR wiegt?


der LRS wiegt mit DT350 Naben laut SC 1563g (https://www.santacruzbikes.co.uk/rsv/gravel/32). Dürfte dann bei den DT370 ein paar Gramm mehr sein und damit das HR bei 850g. Für 24mm Maulweite und Carbon keine Spitzenleistung. Für die UVP kann Zipp mit dem 303 Firecrest (2021) das besser... Aber ja, für den Preis kann man sich das überlegen.


----------



## Poldi78 (2. Februar 2022)

🛩️

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (2. Februar 2022)

📣

Newsletter


----------



## noobsaibot (3. Februar 2022)

Ding Dong


----------



## NuriB (3. Februar 2022)

Habe mir jetzt auch die Novatec R5 bestellt. Falls ich die Variante mit den Kirmesbuden-Decals erhalten sollte, sind das abziehbare Decals oder sind die wie bei DT Swiss nicht ohne weiteres entfernbar?


----------



## aka (3. Februar 2022)

NuriB schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt auch die Novatec R5 bestellt. Falls ich die Variante mit den Kirmesbuden-Decals erhalten sollte, sind das abziehbare Decals oder sind die wie bei DT Swiss nicht ohne weiteres entfernbar?


Macht es eventuell Sinn einen eigenen Thread ueber die Novatec Laufraeder aufzumachen, hier gehts ja eher um RCZ Angebote allgemein.
Bzw. die Diskussion koennte man auch dahin verlagern, da gings urspruenglich zwar um die R3 Laufraeder aber die R5 sind ja fast gleich  - https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/novatec-r3-stealth.932201/


----------



## mr.fish (3. Februar 2022)

aka schrieb:


> Macht es eventuell Sinn einen eigenen Thread ueber die Novatec Laufraeder aufzumachen, hier gehts ja eher um RCZ Angebote allgemein.
> Bzw. die Diskussion koennte man auch dahin verlagern, da gings urspruenglich zwar um die R3 Laufraeder aber die R5 sind ja fast gleich  - https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/novatec-r3-stealth.932201/


Hier geht es ja auch vorallem darum um welche Version es sich bei den von RCZ verkauften Novatec LFR handelt. Macht meiner Meinung nach schon Sinn das hier zu diskutieren. Alles weitere kann man ja dann in einem anderen Thread diskutieren. Mich persönlich interessiert aber eigentlich nur wann/ob und welche Version bei mir auftaucht und das hat nur RCZ in der Hand.


----------



## hansurf (3. Februar 2022)

Lg


----------



## goldencore (3. Februar 2022)

Der Newsletter ist ja mal ein feuchter Reseller-Traum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backinblack76 (3. Februar 2022)

wenn was geliefert wird 
die Preise gibts teilweise auch in normalen Shops


----------



## prolink (4. Februar 2022)

stimmt. Fox ist günstig. alles andere nicht


----------



## suoixon (4. Februar 2022)

Wohl wahr, konnte noch einen dhx2 ergattern


----------



## Poldi78 (4. Februar 2022)

🍢

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (4. Februar 2022)

😱

Newsletter


----------



## Blue Rabbit (4. Februar 2022)

Wie macht man das am besten wenn man etwas bestimmtes sucht? Man könnte sich ein Script schreiben, das mit regulären Ausdrücken die Newsletter parsed. Gibt es sowas schon?

Die Informationen sind auch manchmal sehr mager - wo findet man hier z.B. die Anzahl der Speichen:





						DT SWISS FRONT Hub 240S STRAIGHTPULL Predictive Steering (15x110mm) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DT SWISS FRONT Hub 240S STRAIGHTPULL Predictive Steering (15x110mm)</strong></p> <p>15x110mm<br /><span style="font-family: Verdana;">Spoke type: Straightpull</span><br />Disc<br /><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Predictive Steering<




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## prolink (4. Februar 2022)

DT Swiss Straightpull hat immer 28 Speichen


----------



## ma1208 (5. Februar 2022)

So allgemein stimmt das nicht. Zumindest Road Naben gibt es von dt auch mit weniger, zB 24, Loch straightpull. Das nur zur Ergänzung. MTB kenne Ich aber auch nur 28 Loch.


----------



## prolink (5. Februar 2022)

ja das stimm schon. hier im Forum bin ich mal von MTB Laufräder ausgegangen.
32 gibt es mal überhaupt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (5. Februar 2022)

🐸
Newsletter


----------



## Schibbl (5. Februar 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> So allgemein stimmt das nicht. Zumindest Road Naben gibt es von dt auch mit weniger, zB 24, Loch straightpull. Das nur zur Ergänzung. MTB kenne Ich aber auch nur 28 Loch.


Da steht "Predictive Steering" dran und ein Bilck auf dtswiss.com ist auch kein Hexenwerk. Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie viel Service Kunden erwarten trotz dass der Preis schon dies nicht mehr rechtfertigt. Die Leute bei RCZ verdienen ihr Geld durch günstigen Einkauf älterer Ware und schnellen und großvolumigen Umschlag bei geringer Marge. Da bleibt kein Spielraum für umfangreichen Service oder 100%ige Detaillierung bei der Artikelbeschreibung. Im Besonderen, wenn diese bei Aufkauf durch RCZ nicht vom Verkäufer bekannt gegeben werden. Worauf will ich hinaus? Die Rants über RCZ und den fehlenden Service nerven mächtig. Wer den Service braucht, weil er diesen wünscht, sich nicht in der Materie auskennt oder sich nicht beim Hersteller die fehlenden Informationen besorgen möchte, sollte besser beim lokalen Händler kaufen. Hier geht es um den günstigsten Preis und etwas älteres Material. Da braucht man Erfahrung mit dem Material, Wissen über technischen Kram und beim Geschäftsmodell von RCZ vor allem Geduld.Ich habe nichts gegen Nachfragen oder Erfahrungsaustausch zur Lieferung oder Stornierung. Das macht diesen Thread so viel besser als den Schnäppchenjäger-Schnäppchenlink-oder-aufs-Maul-Thread. Aber dieses Mimimi über das Geschäftsmodell von RCZ, weil man selbst keine Ahnung von den Teilen hat, ist überflüssig.

Edit:
Und vielen Dank an diejenigen, die regelmäßig Newsletter hier teilen. Ihr seid die Helden dieses Threads.


----------



## piilu (5. Februar 2022)

Ist bei der Fox Dämpferpumpe der bleedport irgendwas anderes als ein Luftablass wie bei jeder anderen Dämpferpumpe?


----------



## aibeekey (5. Februar 2022)

Ich hab eine 32er DT Swiss 350 HR SP 6-Loch Nabe mit 142mm  Aber die ist glaub uralt generell. Gekauft in einem deutschen online Shop letzten Sommer. Also nicht unmöglich, das sowas auch bei RCZ aufschlagen könnte.


prolink schrieb:


> das stimm schon. hier im Forum bin ich mal von MTB Laufräder ausgegangen.
> 32 gibt es mal überhaupt nicht


----------



## chbike (5. Februar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## prolink (6. Februar 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratz90 (6. Februar 2022)

Komischer Zufall, jetzt gibt's genau die limited Edition von den Eebrakes, von der gerade auch Fälschungen im Umlauf sind.


----------



## chbike (6. Februar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (7. Februar 2022)

🍀

Newsletter


----------



## prolink (7. Februar 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## noobsaibot (8. Februar 2022)

MorgenNews

SpätNews


----------



## Saltyballs84 (8. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand schon die Rückbuchung von der 38er Fox Gabel? Nieves schreibt nicht zurück und die Deadline für den PayPal Dispute ist irgendwann um den 20.02


----------



## ma1208 (9. Februar 2022)

Ich habe noch keine Rückbuchung.Bei meiner letzten Storno hat es aber auch 4 oder 5 Wochen gedauert. Soweit leider normal.


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2022)

Es ist übrigens nicht so, dass Nieves nach dem Ende des Paypal Disputes das Geld einfach behalten darf. 
Muss man wissen.


----------



## Poldi78 (9. Februar 2022)

🔕

Newsletter


----------



## Terentius (9. Februar 2022)

Gibt es irgendwelche Infos zum NOVATEC FACTOR 329 Lrs? Ich habe nichts dazu gefunden... Eigentlich hoffe ich noch auf einen R5, aber der 329 soll lieferbar sein und würde notfalls auch fürs Gravel gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saltyballs84 (9. Februar 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens nicht so, dass Nieves nach dem Ende des Paypal Disputes das Geld einfach behalten darf.
> Muss man wissen.


Schon klar, aber einfacher ist der Weg über PayPal bestimmt, um an sein Geld zu kommen. Da sind wir uns doch sicher einig, oder?
Bin auch nicht unbedingt scharf auf den PayPal Weg. Habe aber noch keine Erfahrung mit RCZ hinsichtlich Rückbuchungen.


----------



## bushDoctor (9. Februar 2022)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die Rückbuchung von der 38er Fox Gabel? Nieves schreibt nicht zurück und die Deadline für den PayPal Dispute ist irgendwann um den 20.02



Wird die Gabel als nicht lieferbar kommuniziert? Hatte auch bestellt, allerdings nichts dergleichen gehört…


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2022)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber einfacher ist der Weg über PayPal bestimmt, um an sein Geld zu kommen. Da sind wir uns doch sicher einig, oder?
> Bin auch nicht unbedingt scharf auf den PayPal Weg. Habe aber noch keine Erfahrung mit RCZ hinsichtlich Rückbuchungen.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass jeder bisher sein Geld zurück bekommen hat. Ich hab zwei Stornierungen und ein paar Retouren (blöd weil teuer) und immer mein Geld bekommen. Wie alles bei dem Laden kann es auch mal etwas dauern.
Aber klar, ich finde es auch durchaus legitim, wenn man das über Paypal regelt, vor Ablauf der Frist. 
Keine Ahnung wie Nieves das findet.


----------



## Saltyballs84 (9. Februar 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass jeder bisher sein Geld zurück bekommen hat. Ich hab zwei Stornierungen und ein paar Retouren (blöd weil teuer) und immer mein Geld bekommen. Wie alles bei dem Laden kann es auch mal etwas dauern.
> Aber klar, ich finde es auch durchaus legitim, wenn man das über Paypal regelt, vor Ablauf der Frist.
> Keine Ahnung wie Nieves das findet.


Der könnt ja einfach mal kurz auf die Mail antworten, dass es etwas dauert. Er konnte mir ja auch per Mail anbieten die Performance als Ersatz zu schicken…


----------



## davez (9. Februar 2022)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Der könnt ja einfach mal kurz auf die Mail antworten, dass es etwas dauert. Er konnte mir ja auch per Mail anbieten die Performance als Ersatz zu schicken…


"....we have a customer service, but it is less performant and slower than in other online shops."

Wenn man bei RCZ bestellt, sollte man wissen, worauf man sich einläßt. Ich verstehe Deinen Ärger, aber die Preise können sie nur darstellen, in dem sie an allem sparen. Das ist (leider) Teil des Geschäftsmodells.

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit auch Stornierungen und habe dann wochenlang auf mein Geld gewartet. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch schon tolle Schnäppchen gemacht.


----------



## fx:flow (9. Februar 2022)

Er meint ziemlich genau, dass RCZ sonst innerhalb eines Tages antwortet. Dass Erstattungen ewig dauern ist auch ok. Nachdem die 38 Factory aber nicht lieferbar sei wurde eine 38 Performance angeboten, die nun dritte Mailanfrage innerhalb von Wochen, wie es mit der Erstattung des Differenzbetrages aussieht, blieb unbeantwortet.


----------



## md82 (9. Februar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## prolink (9. Februar 2022)

warte auch auf Rückzahlung. angekündigt bis ende Jänner.
verstehe auch nicht warum sie das aufs Bankkonto zahlen. da fallen sie ja um die Paypal kosten herum. die werden ja verrechnet
bei Rückzahlung würden keine kosten entstehen


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Februar 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> warte auch auf Rückzahlung. angekündigt bis ende Jänner.
> verstehe auch nicht warum sie das aufs Bankkonto zahlen. da fallen sie ja um die Paypal kosten herum. die werden ja verrechnet
> bei Rückzahlung würden keine kosten entstehen


Sicher, dass dies für gewerbliche Verkäufer auch gilt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (9. Februar 2022)

das weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Februar 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass jeder bisher sein Geld zurück bekommen hat. Ich hab zwei Stornierungen und ein paar Retouren (blöd weil teuer) und immer mein Geld bekommen. Wie alles bei dem Laden kann es auch mal etwas dauern.
> Aber klar, ich finde es auch durchaus legitim, wenn man das über Paypal regelt, vor Ablauf der Frist.
> Keine Ahnung wie Nieves das findet.



Ich musste noch nicht retournieren und mir wurde bisher auch noch nichts storniert, aber:
Einen Reklamationsfall wegen eines Defekts hatte ich und der wurde, nachdem ein Missverständnis aus dem Weg geräumt war, ausgesprochen kulant behandelt - ich bekam insgesamt 180 € in Loyalty-Points gutgeschrieben, obwohl nicht RCZ, sondern deren Zulieferer für die Verzögerung im Ablauf verantwortlich war.

Wie so oft macht auch hier der Ton die Musik, denke ich. Nieves hat vermutlich öfter mal mit frustrierten Kunden zu tun, die das, was der Shop offen bzgl. seiner Geschäftspraxis kommuniziert, geflissentlich ignorieren. Ja, es dauert meist alles etwas länger, aber letzten Endes kümmert man sich um die Kundschaft.
Da ist für mich klar, dass Nieves eine richtig nette Dankes-Mail von mir bekommt, wenn er sich nach Kräften bemüht.


----------



## µ_d (9. Februar 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> warte auch auf Rückzahlung. angekündigt bis ende Jänner.
> verstehe auch nicht warum sie das aufs Bankkonto zahlen. da fallen sie ja um die Paypal kosten herum. die werden ja verrechnet
> bei Rückzahlung würden keine kosten entstehen


Machen die das selber? Ich meine PayPal schmeißt Rückzahlungen direkt zurück aufs Konto von dem das Geld ursprünglich kam?


----------



## prolink (9. Februar 2022)

ich wurde nach dem IBAN gefragt obwohl mit Paypal bezahlt


----------



## ernmar (9. Februar 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich musste noch nicht retournieren und mir wurde bisher auch noch nichts storniert, aber:
> Einen Reklamationsfall wegen eines Defekts hatte ich und der wurde, nachdem ein Missverständnis aus dem Weg geräumt war, ausgesprochen kulant behandelt - ich bekam insgesamt 180 € in Loyalty-Points gutgeschrieben, obwohl nicht RCZ, sondern deren Zulieferer für die Verzögerung im Ablauf verantwortlich war.
> 
> Wie so oft macht auch hier der Ton die Musik, denke ich. Nieves hat vermutlich öfter mal mit frustrierten Kunden zu tun, die das, was der Shop offen bzgl. seiner Geschäftspraxis kommuniziert, geflissentlich ignorieren. Ja, es dauert meist alles etwas länger, aber letzten Endes kümmert man sich um die Kundschaft.
> Da ist für mich klar, dass Nieves eine richtig nette Dankes-Mail von mir bekommt, wenn er sich nach Kräften bemüht.


Und wann war das? Die Zeiten der guten Loyalty Points sind irgendwie auch vorbei. Vor 3-4 Jahren hat man bei jeder Stornierung und Falschlieferung Loyalty Points bekommen und das Geld war am gleichen Tag auf dem Paypalkonto erstattet. Mittlerweile gibt es nur noch sehr selten Punkte und auf das Geld wartet man über einen Monat. Und dann seit letztem Jahr noch diese IBAN Geschichte. Auf die Nachfrage warum IBAN und nicht PayPal kam noch nie eine Antwort. Das wird einfach ignoriert.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Februar 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Und wann war das? Die Zeiten der guten Loyalty Points sind irgendwie auch vorbei. Vor 3-4 Jahren hat man bei jeder Stornierung und Falschlieferung Loyalty Points bekommen und das Geld war am gleichen Tag auf dem Paypalkonto erstattet. Mittlerweile gibt es nur noch sehr selten Punkte und auf das Geld wartet man über einen Monat. Und dann seit letztem Jahr noch diese IBAN Geschichte. Auf die Nachfrage warum IBAN und nicht PayPal kam noch nie eine Antwort. Das wird einfach ignoriert.



Im  März-April 2021 gab es 15000 Punkte für das Missverständnis und im Oktober dann nochmal 3000 wegen der langen Wartezeit. Das Ersatzteil kam dann kurz vor Weihnachten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (9. Februar 2022)

Ich habe auch letztes Jahr kulanterweise Loyaltypunkte bekommen. Ich kann bis dato nichts negatives über den Laden sagen. Ich möchte den Job der Leute vom RCZ Support nicht haben wollen.
Natürlich gibt es die üblichen Dinge, wie lange Lieferzeit etc. Aber das weiss ja jeder vorher, der hier mitliest. Wenn ich was dringend brauche oder haben will, dann bestelle ich nicht bei RCZ.


----------



## md82 (10. Februar 2022)

Morgenletter

👋🏻


----------



## chbike (10. Februar 2022)

25% Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (11. Februar 2022)

🐵

Newsletter


----------



## suoixon (11. Februar 2022)

chbike schrieb:


> 25% Newsletter


Falls noch wer ein Reserve 27 mit 370er HR braucht, wäre so um 550€ zu haben


----------



## beat_junkie (11. Februar 2022)

Meine Helm works wurde heute storniert.


----------



## isartrails (11. Februar 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Meine Helm works wurde heute storniert.


Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht…? 🤣








						Truck Driver Gassed & 10,000 Bikes Worth of Shimano Kit Stolen in Germany - Pinkbike
					

The parts were stolen from the largest Czech bicycle producer, Bike Fun International.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## Poldi78 (12. Februar 2022)

👨‍🦯

Newsletter


----------



## beat_junkie (12. Februar 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Meine Helm works wurde heute storniert.


Heute wieder im Newsletter gewesen,  ca 100 billiger. 🤔


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Februar 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Heute wieder im Newsletter gewesen,  ca 100 billiger. 🤔


Die war aber sofort weg. Bis man hier über den Thread reinschaut ist sowas schon ausverkauft. Wohl dem , der den Newsletter direkt kriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (12. Februar 2022)

Abend Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## beat_junkie (12. Februar 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die war aber sofort weg. Bis man hier über den Thread reinschaut ist sowas schon ausverkauft. Wohl dem , der den Newsletter direkt kriegt.


Ich hab nochmal eine erwischt,  mal sehen ob die auch wieder storniert wird.


----------



## Poldi78 (13. Februar 2022)

🏓

Newsletter


----------



## md82 (13. Februar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## md82 (14. Februar 2022)

Morgen News

🤗


----------



## md82 (14. Februar 2022)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand bei den ZEB Ultimate zugeschlagen?

Bestellung ging raus am 26.12. und, wie immer, 20 Tage angegeben. Tut sich aber nichts. 🤷


----------



## ma1208 (14. Februar 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand bei den ZEB Ultimate zugeschlagen?
> 
> Bestellung ging raus am 26.12. und, wie immer, 20 Tage angegeben. Tut sich aber nichts. 🤷


Und wie immer: Es dauert deutlich länger, als angegeben. Ich habe sicher keine 5 % der Bestellungen bei RCZ innerhalb der angegebenen Lieferzeit erhalten. Mal ist es nur wenig mehr, mal reißen Sie es um das Dreifache. Ist halt so.


----------



## md82 (14. Februar 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Und wie immer: Es dauert deutlich länger, als angegeben. Ich habe sicher keine 5 % der Bestellungen bei RCZ innerhalb der angegebenen Lieferzeit erhalten. Mal ist es nur wenig mehr, mal reißen Sie es um das Dreifache. Ist halt so.


Die Erfahrung Teile ich eben nicht. Egal was ich sonst dort bestellt habe, war meist nach etwas mehr als 30 WERKTAGEN dann im Versand bzw schon angekommen.

Ich hatte sogar die e13 Laufräder nach 3 Tagen hier gehabt, obwohl nicht OnStock. Oder damals die SC Reserve, gingen auch recht schnell in den Versand, obwohl mit 20 Tage angegeben. 🤔

Das einzige, was bisher Schwierigkeiten gemacht hat, war die bestellte Fox38, die auch nach 3 Monaten noch nicht versendet wurde und die es wohl auch nie geben wird.


----------



## ma1208 (14. Februar 2022)

Danke, ich weiß sehr wohl, dass ich in Werktagen rechnen soll, und ich weiß auch was Werktage sind. 
Jedenfalls habe ich mit den Newsletter-Bestellugen weit weniger Glück als du. Ich rechne nie damit, dass es pünktlich ist. Von Stornos, wie die FOX 38, gar nicht zu sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (14. Februar 2022)

Von pünktlich gehe ich auch nie aus. Sollte auch nicht doof rüber kommen. Es war lediglich eine Frage allgemein, ob schon jemand was hat.


----------



## Rick7 (14. Februar 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Von pünktlich gehe ich auch nie aus. Sollte auch nicht doof rüber kommen. Es war lediglich eine Frage allgemein, ob schon jemand was hat.


deine posts kommen nicht doof rüber. Denn DU hast dich hier nicht im Ton vergriffen  
Scheinst wohl aber echt eher die Ausnahme zu sein mit "deinen" Lieferzeiten. 

Gruß


----------



## ma1208 (14. Februar 2022)

Sorry, wenn mein Post harsch rüber kam. Ich hatte mich auch nicht angegriffen gefühlt und wollte auch niemanden angreifen. War nur sachlich gemeint, dass der allgemeine Tenor ist, dass RCZ meist nicht sonderlich pünktlich ist. Das deckt sich eben leider mit meinen Erfahrungen. Erst gemeinter Glückwusch an alle, bei denen es anders ist.


----------



## rush_dc (14. Februar 2022)

Hab jetzt auch das erste mal bestellt.
Falls mal etwas nicht geliefert werden kann, kommt das Geld dann irgendwann von ihnen zurück oder muss man da immer aktiv nachgehen?


----------



## ernmar (14. Februar 2022)

Das kommt zurück aber bringe viel Geduld mit. Nach der Stornierung seitens RCZ, welche auch gerne mal 5-6 Monate nach Bestellung sein kann, wartest du dann nochmal 1-2 Monate auf das Geld.


----------



## ma1208 (14. Februar 2022)

Wie oben schon geschrieben, bei RCZ kann es alles etwas dauern, aber bisher habe ich darüber hinaus keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Irgendwann kam entweder die bestellte Ware oder das Geld zurück. Wenn man die Zeitschiene ignorieren kann, habe ich darüber hinaus keine Gründe von einem unseriösen Laden zu sprechen. Ist halt anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (14. Februar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## toastet (14. Februar 2022)

Die neuere Politik Kleinteile wie z.B. Reifen nur noch einzeln abzugeben, hält mich davon ab da sowas noch zu bestellen. Kleinkram wie Reifen, Ketten, etc. hab ich sonst auch mal ab der Überschnapper bestellt. Du kannst jetzt ja nichtmal 2 verschiedene Reifen kombinieren um dann 2 mal 2 Reifen zu ordern mit zweimal Versandkosten. Nein, da soll man dann 4 mal Versandkosten zahlen. Und jetzt irgendwas aus dem selben Lager wie Kette, Kurbel, Schoner, Shirt, etc. dazu geht auch nicht, dann wird der Code entfernt und ist nicht mehr anwendbar  

Halte ich halt an meinen eigenen Rat, wem die Bedingungen nicht passen, einfach nicht dort bestellen


----------



## Steefan (14. Februar 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> wem die Bedingungen nicht passen, einfach nicht dort bestellen



ja, hatte ich mir auch fest vorgenommen... und dann doch die Zipp-3Zero-Laufräder VR und HR als jeweils getrennte Bestellungen aufgegeben. Sind zwar nicht grad Kleinteile... aber auch iwie doof, wenn ein Teil storniert wird und man mit dem anderen Teil dann dasitzt. Für den Fall kündige ich schonmal an, das ich den Thread als Tauschbörse missbrauchen werde.


----------



## beat_junkie (14. Februar 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> ja, hatte ich mir auch fest vorgenommen... und dann doch die Zipp-3Zero-Laufräder VR und HR als jeweils getrennte Bestellungen aufgegeben. Sind zwar nicht grad Kleinteile... aber auch iwie doof, wenn ein Teil storniert wird und man mit dem anderen Teil dann dasitzt. Für den Fall kündige ich schonmal an, das ich den Thread als Tauschbörse missbrauchen werde.


So gings mir mit e13 laufrädern. Das Hintere war nicht lieferbar. Habe das Vordere dann gleich storniert.


----------



## Steefan (14. Februar 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Habe das Vordere dann gleich storniert.



Schön, dass Du dazu noch die Gelegenheit hattest.


----------



## Sahnie (15. Februar 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Die neuere Politik Kleinteile wie z.B. Reifen nur noch einzeln abzugeben, hält mich davon ab da sowas noch zu bestellen. Kleinkram wie Reifen, Ketten, etc. hab ich sonst auch mal ab der Überschnapper bestellt. Du kannst jetzt ja nichtmal 2 verschiedene Reifen kombinieren um dann 2 mal 2 Reifen zu ordern mit zweimal Versandkosten. Nein, da soll man dann 4 mal Versandkosten zahlen. Und jetzt irgendwas aus dem selben Lager wie Kette, Kurbel, Schoner, Shirt, etc. dazu geht auch nicht, dann wird der Code entfernt und ist nicht mehr anwendbar
> 
> Halte ich halt an meinen eigenen Rat, wem die Bedingungen nicht passen, einfach nicht dort bestellen


wollte mir auch ein paar cremefarbene für das Stadtrad bestellen. Irgendwie wollen die ihren Krams nicht mehr los werden.


----------



## franksprissler (15. Februar 2022)

Hat von euch jemand die ALCHEMIST Wheelset RH38 Carbon 700C Clincher Shimano 11Sp Black bestellt? Ich hab die am 7.11.21 bestellt... Natürlich sind die 20 Tage Lieferzeit noch nicht ganz rum aber ich will auch keinen Stress verbreiten.  Irgendwie kommt langsam die Vorfreude und der Sommer steht ja praktisch vor der Tür.


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (15. Februar 2022)

Wurde noch jemandem die XX1 11fach Kette storniert?


----------



## fabeltierkater (15. Februar 2022)

Mr_Gilsch schrieb:


> Wurde noch jemandem die XX1 11fach Kette storniert?


Ja, mir wurden meine leider auch gerade storniert.


----------



## prolink (15. Februar 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand bei den ZEB Ultimate zugeschlagen?
> 
> Bestellung ging raus am 26.12. und, wie immer, 20 Tage angegeben. Tut sich aber nichts. 🤷


habe meine Storniert. auf die Rückzahlung warte ich seit ende Dezember
Laut Nieves ist das auf Paypal nicht möglich. deswegen IBAN
da muss was vorgefallen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (15. Februar 2022)

Servus 
Hat eigentlich schon Novatec R5 Carbon erhalten?
Hab am 10. Dezember bestellt, wird langsam Zeit 😡


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht kommt man bei PayPal nicht gut an wenn man dauernd rückbuchen muss und dauernd Fälle offen hat?


----------



## chbike (15. Februar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## ernmar (15. Februar 2022)

Aber im Grunde geht denen bei jeder Transaktion mit Rückzahlung über IBAN doch die Gebühr flöten, oder? Im Falle der Fox38 waren das bei mir 928€. Davon behält PayPal knapp 23€. Aber RCZ zahlt mir die 928€ über die IBAN zurück Plus 1000 Punkte. Das bedeutet, dass sie alleine bei mir knapp 33€ Minus gemacht haben. Wenn man ihrer Website glauben kann, sind ihre Margen ja gering. Was bei so manchen Preisen auch nicht wundert. Das summiert sich doch bei den ganzen Stornierungen die man hier ließt.
Hoffentlich wissen die was sie tun, nicht dass hier unser Schnäppchenshop Nr.1 bald Pleite geht 🤣


----------



## mr.fish (15. Februar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Servus
> Hat eigentlich schon Novatec R5 Carbon erhalten?
> Hab am 10. Dezember bestellt, wird langsam Zeit 😡


Meine Freundin hat ihren vor einer Woche bekommen. Sie hat im Oktober bestellt. Ich habe Ende Dezember bestellt und warte noch. Denke das dauert auch noch etwas.


----------



## BigJohn (16. Februar 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Aber im Grunde geht denen bei jeder Transaktion mit Rückzahlung über IBAN doch die Gebühr flöten, oder? Im Falle der Fox38 waren das bei mir 928€. Davon behält PayPal knapp 23€. Aber RCZ zahlt mir die 928€ über die IBAN zurück Plus 1000 Punkte. Das bedeutet, dass sie alleine bei mir knapp 33€ Minus gemacht haben. Wenn man ihrer Website glauben kann, sind ihre Margen ja gering. Was bei so manchen Preisen auch nicht wundert. Das summiert sich doch bei den ganzen Stornierungen die man hier ließt.
> Hoffentlich wissen die was sie tun, nicht dass hier unser Schnäppchenshop Nr.1 bald Pleite geht 🤣


Die Zahlen sicher nicht den selben Tarif, wie wir als niedere Endkunden


----------



## md82 (16. Februar 2022)

Newsletter FR

🙌🏻


----------



## Nd-60 (16. Februar 2022)

Ich habe von RCZ nach einer Fehllieferung mein Geld per PayPal erstattet bekommen 🤔


----------



## prolink (16. Februar 2022)

Wann war das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (16. Februar 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Wann war das ?


Heute und 500pkte gab's in top. Bestellwert rund 67 euro


----------



## ratz90 (16. Februar 2022)

Bei mir genauso, xx1 Ketten wurden gestern storniert und das Geld ist auch schon wieder am paypal Konto.
Da kann man sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## prolink (16. Februar 2022)

Sehr komisch. Ich warte auf 3 Rückzahlungen


----------



## Flaminski (16. Februar 2022)

Wie sieht's denn bei euch mit den X01 AXS aus? Manche haben ja was von Stornierung geschrieben, ich hab bislang noch nix bezüglich Stornierung bekommen. Bestellung vor nicht ganz zwei Monaten ist ja jetzt auch noch nicht allzu lange her in RCZ-Dimensionen...


----------



## shurikn (16. Februar 2022)

Könnte mir noch vorstellen dass das Paypal Konto eingefroren war und deswegen alles vorerst über Banküberweisung läuft weil er keinen Zugriff auf Paypal hat.


----------



## md82 (16. Februar 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand bei den ZEB Ultimate zugeschlagen?
> 
> Bestellung ging raus am 26.12. und, wie immer, 20 Tage angegeben. Tut sich aber nichts. 🤷


Ich zitiere mich mal kurz selbst.

Ich habe Nieves mal eine Email geschrieben ob er mir ungefähr sagen könnte wann ca. vielleicht dieses Jahrzehnt und so, ob die ZEBs noch ausgeliefert werden.  

Alternativ wird eben storniert und das Geld vielleicht mal nicht ausgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (16. Februar 2022)

Warte jetzt seit 5 Wochen auf über 400 Euro für einen stornierten Laudradsatz, mir reicht es schön langsam mit dem Saftladen. Werde jetzt einen Fall bei Paypal eröffnen, wobei da muss man jetzt auch tausende Angaben machen 😡
Und dann storniere ich ach noch einen Fulcrum Laufradsatz, auch knapp 400 😳
Komischerweise haben die vor 3 Wochen statt 2 nur einen Helm bekommen, da war nach 3 Tagen das Geld per Paypal da


----------



## mr.fish (16. Februar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Warte jetzt seit 5 Wochen auf über 400 Euro für einen stornierten Laudradsatz, mir reicht es schön langsam mit dem Saftladen. Werde jetzt einen Fall bei Paypal eröffnen, wobei da muss man jetzt auch tausende Angaben machen 😡
> Und dann storniere ich ach noch einen Fulcrum Laufradsatz, auch knapp 400 😳
> Komischerweise haben die vor 3 Wochen statt 2 nur einen Helm bekommen, da war nach 3 Tagen das Geld per Paypal da


Ich glaube du bist da mit einer völlig falschen Erwartungshaltung rangegangen. Das ist der "Preis" den man für die sehr billigen Angebote zahlt. Wenn man sich darauf nicht einlässt, sollte man gar nicht erst bei RCZ bestellen. Bis jetzt ist alles was von mir und in meinem Umfeld bestellt wurde irgendwann angekommen. Man weiß halt nie wie lange es dauert und sollte da auch keinerlei Erwartungen haben.


----------



## Hans (16. Februar 2022)

Bestelle schon lange dort und kenn den Laden gut, hat meist auch geklappt. Lange Lieferzeiten, manchmal was falsch geliefert, manchmal was storniert, ok , das muss man akzeptieren. 
Aber 5 Wochen oder länger brauchen, um Geld zurückzuführen, statt Paypal nur Banküberweisung, das ist eine Frechheit 💁‍♂️


----------



## prolink (16. Februar 2022)

einfach abwarten. hatte noch nie probleme mit RCZ
Defekte dauern noch mal länger. aber mit dem Rechnet man e


----------



## Poldi78 (16. Februar 2022)

🦧

Newsletter


----------



## md82 (17. Februar 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal kurz selbst.
> 
> Ich habe Nieves mal eine Email geschrieben ob er mir ungefähr sagen könnte wann ca. vielleicht dieses Jahrzehnt und so, ob die ZEBs noch ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> Alternativ wird eben storniert und das Geld vielleicht mal nicht ausgegeben


Standard-Antwort von Nieves:


> Dear Sir,
> Thank you for your mail. Unfortunately, we do not have the exact
> schedule yet because we are still awaiting the delivery of these
> ROCKSHOX Forks ZEB ULTIMATE RC2 from the supplier. We do our best to
> ...



Newsletter On Top


----------



## GoldenerGott (17. Februar 2022)

Meine XX1 Ketten wurden ebenfalls letzte Woche storniert. Geld kam vor 2 Tagen aufs Paypalkonto zurück.
Ich hadere damit, ob ich je nochmal was dort bestellen soll. Das war der zweite Versuch und wieder wurde die Bestellung von RCZ storniert. Ich habe den Eindruck, das hat System, denn sie sparen sich für ihre Zwischenfinanzierung den Bankkredit. Einfach irgendwas superbillig anbieten, dass genügend Leute das bestellen und schon hat man für 2 Monate einen Kredit, der nur die Rücküberweisung und vielleicht 1% Paypal Gebühr kostet. So billig geht das bei der Bank nicht, wenn man 1000€ braucht.


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (17. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine XX1 11fach Kette bestellt und bekommen... Also es gab sie zumindest schon mal "in echt". Dieses Mal leider die Storno


----------



## kordesh (17. Februar 2022)

Das ihr alle noch so genau wisst, was ihr bestellt habt. 
Kein Plan, ob ich mal ne XX1 Kette oder n Laufrad bestellt habe.
Kommt einfach irgendwann an und ich freue mich über die Überraschung


----------



## isartrails (17. Februar 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Das ihr alle noch so genau wisst, was ihr bestellt habt.
> Kein Plan, ob ich mal ne XX1 Kette oder n Laufrad bestellt habe.


Das nennt man Bestellhistorie. Hat sogar RCZ, zu unser aller Erstaunen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (17. Februar 2022)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Meine XX1 Ketten wurden ebenfalls letzte Woche storniert. Geld kam vor 2 Tagen aufs Paypalkonto zurück.
> Ich hadere damit, ob ich je nochmal was dort bestellen soll. Das war der zweite Versuch und wieder wurde die Bestellung von RCZ storniert. Ich habe den Eindruck, das hat System, denn sie sparen sich für ihre Zwischenfinanzierung den Bankkredit. Einfach irgendwas superbillig anbieten, dass genügend Leute das bestellen und schon hat man für 2 Monate einen Kredit, der nur die Rücküberweisung und vielleicht 1% Paypal Gebühr kostet. So billig geht das bei der Bank nicht, wenn man 1000€ braucht.


Ja. Das macht vor allem bei solchen hochpreisigen Waren wie einer Kette schon Sinn. 

...

Bis auf das XX1 AXS-Set haben die bisher alles geliefert, selbst ein Komplettrad für 4300 Euro.


----------



## dinopfugs (18. Februar 2022)

Morgen!

Die Novatec sind öfters im Angebot oder? Wäre nicht unspannend die mal zu testen...


----------



## Rick7 (18. Februar 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Die Novatec sind öfters im Angebot oder? Wäre nicht unspannend die mal zu testen...


Da simma wieder beim mimimi.... Wenn sie denn kämen, die Novatecs 🥺
Warte seit 4 Monaten auf die diablos...
Na wenigstens gab's die Dinger jetzt für 140 € bzw Punkte für die Differenz.

Btw. Was passiert mit den Punkten wenn man das Produkt storniert oder storniert wird? Die bleiben oder?


----------



## md82 (18. Februar 2022)

Ich habe tatsächlich noch nie Punkte bekommen. Was mache ich falsch? Wie bekommt man denn welche?


----------



## sbgrollon (18. Februar 2022)

Mimimi...


----------



## Rick7 (18. Februar 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich noch nie Punkte bekommen. Was mache ich falsch? Wie bekommt man denn welche?


Du musst nach Frankreich zu RCZ fahren und Nieves anschmachten. 

Spaß beiseite... Sich beschweren, anschreiben, nett sein


----------



## Felger (18. Februar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Da simma wieder beim mimimi.... Wenn sie denn kämen, die Novatecs 🥺
> Warte seit 4 Monaten auf die diablos...
> Na wenigstens gab's die Dinger jetzt für 140 € bzw Punkte für die Differenz.
> 
> Btw. Was passiert mit den Punkten wenn man das Produkt storniert oder storniert wird? Die bleiben oder?


ich hab mal nach 7-8 Monaten M1900 Laufräder bekommen. Hatte ich total vergessen   
Normal storniere ich aber vor Ablauf der Paypalfrist. Das Druckmittel will ich eigentlich schon haben. 
Aber ansonsten funktioniert doch alles sehr zuverlässig bei RCZ? Stornieren. Reklamieren. Wartezeiten sollte man aber wissen sprich es ist nichts für Leute die die Sachen akut brauchen

PS: gestern ist die 38er angekommen


----------



## md82 (18. Februar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Du musst nach Frankreich zu RCZ fahren und Nieves anschmachten.
> 
> Spaß beiseite... Sich beschweren, anschreiben, nett sein


Hab mich noch nie beschwert, daran wird's wohl liegen... 😞😖 Immer nett und freundlich gefragt und auch immer wieder die Standard antworten erhalten...


----------



## bushDoctor (18. Februar 2022)

Bei mir funktioniert der Code für die Formulas nicht ( *RCZCS5*). Jmd eine Lösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (18. Februar 2022)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert der Code für die Formulas nicht ( *RCZCS5*). Jmd eine Lösung?


Wann waren die denn im NL?


----------



## T_N_T (18. Februar 2022)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert der Code für die Formulas nicht ( *RCZCS5*). Jmd eine Lösung?


Ich denke, das ist ein Fehler im Newsletter vom 18.2. Dort steht nämlich, dass sich der Code RCZCS5 auf ein Angebot bezieht, das nur bis zum 13.2. gilt.
Kam zuletzt häufiger vor.


----------



## GoldenerGott (18. Februar 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Ja. Das macht vor allem bei solchen hochpreisigen Waren wie einer Kette schon Sinn.
> 
> ...
> 
> Bis auf das XX1 AXS-Set haben die bisher alles geliefert, selbst ein Komplettrad für 4300 Euro.


So ne Kette kann jeder brauchen, der einen 10-Fach oder 11-fach Antrieb hat. Wegen den Versandkosten bestellt man mindestens zwei, macht knapp 50€. Da müssen nur 20 Leute zuschlagen und schon hat man 1000€ zusammen. Das sind ja schon fast 20, die hier geschriebenen haben, dass sie bestellt haben. Da rechne ich eher mit über 100. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Gerade in Zeiten, wo Ketten schwierig zu bekommen und teuer sind. Da sind 18,50€ für eine XX1 Kette zu schön, um wahr zu sein.


----------



## ma1208 (18. Februar 2022)

Ich habe vor einem Jahr zwei 12-fach XX1 Ketten bestellt und auch bekommen. Ich glaube nicht, dass da eine Masche ist. Aber leider weichen anscheinend die Mengen, die sie bekommen, derzeit stärker von dem ab, was sie zu bekommen glauben.


----------



## bushDoctor (18. Februar 2022)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist ein Fehler im Newsletter vom 18.2. Dort steht nämlich, dass sich der Code RCZCS5 auf ein Angebot bezieht, das nur bis zum 13.2. gilt.
> Kam zuletzt häufiger vor.


Das mag es erklären. Danke.
Schade, hatte mich jetzt durchgerungen zur pörbel-Gabel - soll wohl doch nicht so sein.🙄


----------



## Poldi78 (18. Februar 2022)

🚨

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (18. Februar 2022)

Schade nur das es für viele (alle?) Artikel die Bestellmenge auf 1 begrenzt ist (gerade bei Teilen mit geringem Wert). Hätte mir sonst die Alpinestars Short wohl 2x bestellt. So kostet der Versand soviel wie die Short selbst  😄 (Preis ist aber trotzdem ok)


----------



## fx:flow (18. Februar 2022)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> So ne Kette kann jeder brauchen, der einen 10-Fach oder 11-fach Antrieb hat. Wegen den Versandkosten bestellt man mindestens zwei, macht knapp 50€. Da müssen nur 20 Leute zuschlagen und schon hat man 1000€ zusammen. Das sind ja schon fast 20, die hier geschriebenen haben, dass sie bestellt haben. Da rechne ich eher mit über 100. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Gerade in Zeiten, wo Ketten schwierig zu bekommen und teuer sind. Da sind 18,50€ für eine XX1 Kette zu schön, um wahr zu sein.


Danke.
Und warum sollte man sich diesen Billigkram dafür aussuchen, bei dem man dann unzählige Rückzahlungen auslösen muss, wenn man für die selbe Summe EINEN Käufer für eine Gabel bräuchte?


----------



## Peter88 (19. Februar 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Schade nur das es für viele (alle?) Artikel die Bestellmenge auf 1 begrenzt ist (gerade bei Teilen mit geringem Wert). Hätte mir sonst die Alpinestars Short wohl 2x bestellt. So kostet der Versand soviel wie die Short selbst  😄 (Preis ist aber trotzdem ok)


Warum machen die das?

Bei normalen Onlineshops würde ich das verstehen. Da lockt mich auch manchmal ein Schnapper und zusätzlich bestelle ich noch ein paar Verschleißteile die ich grad brauch zu üblichen preisen.
Bei RCZ ist das Angebot zu lückenhaft um das zu machen.

Wäre für RCZ doch weniger Aufwand  🤔


----------



## md82 (19. Februar 2022)

Morgendlicher Newsletter


----------



## GoldenerGott (19. Februar 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Danke.
> Und warum sollte man sich diesen Billigkram dafür aussuchen, bei dem man dann unzählige Rückzahlungen auslösen muss, wenn man für die selbe Summe EINEN Käufer für eine Gabel bräuchte?


Ich glaube man muss ab und zu auch mal mit anderen Produkten die Leute locken, sonst fällt es irgendwann auf. Ich wette aber, dass die erste Gabel, die ich dort bestelle, auch wieder nicht lieferbar sein wird. Hätte ich gerade Geld übrig, müsste ich es eigentlich mal testen, nur zum Sehen.


----------



## wesone (19. Februar 2022)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich glaube man muss ab und zu auch mal mit anderen Produkten die Leute locken, sonst fällt es irgendwann auf. Ich wette aber, dass die erste Gabel, die ich dort bestelle, auch wieder nicht lieferbar sein wird. Hätte ich gerade Geld übrig, müsste ich es eigentlich mal testen, nur zum Sehen.


Was für ein Blödsinn. Ich habe bisher immer alles erhalten was ich bestellt habe, bei Fehllieferung etc. hat sich RCZ zudem bei mir immer unglaublich kulant gezeigt. Wer mit den Konditionen von RCZ nicht einverstanden der kann doch einfach woanders einkaufen, kann dieses Mimimi langsam nicht mehr hören.


----------



## culoduro (19. Februar 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn. Ich habe bisher immer alles erhalten was ich bestellt habe, bei Fehllieferung etc. hat sich RCZ zudem bei mir immer unglaublich kulant gezeigt. Wer mit den Konditionen von RCZ nicht einverstanden der kann doch einfach woanders einkaufen, kann dieses Mimimi langsam nicht mehr hören.


Kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung nur bestätigen.


----------



## cosmos (19. Februar 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Wer mit den Konditionen von RCZ nicht einverstanden der kann doch einfach woanders einkaufen


Das ist wohl war. Gibt ja genug Berichte darüber, was einen erwartet. Überrascht dürfte niemand sein. Dass Leute hier ihren Frust ablassen und/oder auch schreiben, dass sie dort niemals bestellen würden oder wie unglaublich chaotisch es in dem Laden abgeht, ist aber irgendwie auch normal. Ist ja ein öffentliches Forum, in dem es nunmal zu genau diesem Laden einen Austauschthread gibt. Allein das führt ja schon dazu, dass sich jeder ein realistisches Bild machen kann. Das Mimimi hat also durchaus eine berechtigte Funktion.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (19. Februar 2022)

Doppelt


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (19. Februar 2022)

NL









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1ackAdd3r (19. Februar 2022)

Und noch der von heute morgen:










						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## md82 (20. Februar 2022)

Newsletter Early Sunday

💪🏻😀


----------



## isartrails (20. Februar 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> ... Wer mit den Konditionen von RCZ nicht einverstanden der kann doch einfach woanders einkaufen, kann dieses Mimimi langsam nicht mehr hören.


Das Argument ist auch schon etwas überstrapaziert und bestimmt gibt es hier welche, die es nicht mehr hören können. 
Vor allem aber trägt es absolut nichts zur Problemlösung bei. Es ist die typische Haltung des Ich-will-darüber-nicht-reden-müssen. 
Du wirst dieses Mimimi, wie du es nennst, vermutlich noch sehr lange hören müssen, ob du kannst oder nicht, denn die vorgebrachten Einwände werden aus besagten Gründen immer wieder kommen.


----------



## Schibbl (20. Februar 2022)

Wann geht noch mal genau dieser Isartrails-Shop mit RCZ Preisen und BC Service online? Frage für einen Freund.


----------



## flix123 (20. Februar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Servus
> Hat eigentlich schon Novatec R5 Carbon erhalten?
> Hab am 10. Dezember bestellt, wird langsam Zeit 😡


Meine sind laut meiner Bestellhistorie im Versand (noch kein Lieferschein von RCZ per Mail - was beim grünen Lager aber normal ist). Bestelldatum ebenfalls 10.12


----------



## Pornokarl (20. Februar 2022)

Uiuiui, konnte mich eben nicht mehr zurückhalten und hab ne lülla Selva geordert. Schau ma Mal wann die kommt...


----------



## isartrails (20. Februar 2022)

Schibbl schrieb:


> ... für einen Freund.


Kommt der auch aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen?


----------



## Schibbl (20. Februar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Kommt der auch aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen?


Natürlich. Aber gehört nicht zu den hier ansässigen Knetbirnen. Und bei dir so? Wie läuft die Isar?


----------



## freetourer (20. Februar 2022)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Wann geht noch mal genau dieser Isartrails-Shop mit RCZ Preisen und BC Service online? Frage für einen Freund.



Das fragen sich hier sicher viele User.

Unzählige User - Awards ( Bester-Kundenservice, Bester - Preis, .... ) gingen daher dieses Jahr erneut total ungerechtfertigt an jene Shops, deren zahlreiche Defizite von @isartrails hier im Forum ja hinreichend offengelegt wurden.

Ich selbst kaufe daher schon monatelang keine Fahrradteile und spare und spare (und das bei der aktuellen Inflation) - nur um dann endlich alles im besten Online-Shop aka Isartrails - Shop auszugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (20. Februar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das Argument ist auch schon etwas überstrapaziert und bestimmt gibt es hier welche, die es nicht mehr hören können.


Ja, tatsächlich ich - fehlt nur noch ein Zweiter, dann sind wir "welche"



isartrails schrieb:


> Du wirst dieses Mimimi, wie du es nennst, vermutlich noch sehr lange hören müssen, ob du kannst oder nicht, denn die vorgebrachten Einwände werden aus besagten Gründen immer wieder kommen.


Korrekt.



Schibbl schrieb:


> Wann geht noch mal genau dieser Isartrails-Shop mit RCZ Preisen und BC Service online? Frage für einen Freund.



Der Joke ist jetzt aber so dermaßen ausgelutscht... dann echt lieber das Mimimi über den schlechten Service von RCZ.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (20. Februar 2022)

Der 2. von heute:









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (21. Februar 2022)

Monday Funday









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (21. Februar 2022)

Ich habe gerade diesen Newsletter erhalten:

Newsletter


----------



## flix123 (21. Februar 2022)

Xiffer schrieb:


> Und auf ne 11 Fach Ultegra disc Di2😌 aber da gibt es vermutlich wenig Restbestände...







__





						SHIMANO REAR Disc Brake ULTEGRA Di2 ST-R8070 / BR-R8070 (L.1700mm) w/o Disc Flat Mount RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SHIMANO REAR Disc Brake ULTEGRA Di2 ST-R8070 / BR-R8070 (L.1700mm) w/o Disc Flat Mount</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>J-KIT</p> <p>Hose lenght: 1700mm</p> <p>Flat Mount</p> <p>Disc not including</p> <p> </p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Dein Wunsch könnte heute oder morgen in Erfüllung gehen, falls du es noch brauchst🧐


----------



## Cuthepro (21. Februar 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt das Set zusammen  1x Front vor 4 Wochen bestellt und heute 1x Rear.

Kommt hoffentlich auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix123 (21. Februar 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt das Set zusammen  1x Front vor 4 Wochen bestellt und heute 1x Rear.
> 
> Kommt hoffentlich auch so


Hab mir analoge geholt. Waren heute in der Post 🎉 Sattelstütze hab ich leider trotzdem noch nicht 💩


----------



## chbike (21. Februar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (22. Februar 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## md82 (22. Februar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## canelon (23. Februar 2022)

Hat hier jemand eigentlich die silbernen pikes rc2 aus der Zeit über Weihnachten schon bekommen oder eine Stornierung? Suchfunktion hat nichts ergeben, falls es schon hier war, mea culpa


----------



## Hans (23. Februar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Servus
> Hat eigentlich schon Novatec R5 Carbon erhalten?
> Hab am 10. Dezember bestellt, wird langsam Zeit 😡


Heute endlich angekommen 🥰


----------



## freetourer (23. Februar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Heute endlich angekommen 🥰


Ein paar mehr Infos bitte.

Maulweite, Gewicht, Bilder ....


----------



## Hans (23. Februar 2022)

Innen 21 mm
Gewicht mit Felgenbändern 1640 Gramm


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (23. Februar 2022)

Neue Version









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## friederjohannes (23. Februar 2022)

Falls jemand daran Interesse hat: ich habe die Force 22 Hebel für vorn und hinten bestellt. Kamen heute, die Sättel sind Postmount.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (23. Februar 2022)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Falls jemand daran Interesse hat: ich habe die Force 22 Hebel für vorn und hinten bestellt. Kamen heute, die Sättel sind Postmount.


Die waren aber zuletzt nicht mehr wirklich günstig, oder?
Ich fahr noch 2x10 am Crosser und Graveller, geht ganz gut. Die 2x11 hätte ich trotzdem genommen…


----------



## friederjohannes (23. Februar 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Die waren aber zuletzt nicht mehr wirklich günstig, oder?
> Ich fahr noch 2x10 am Crosser und Graveller, geht ganz gut. Die 2x11 hätte ich trotzdem genommen…


So einen Hunderter weniger als bei der Konkurrenz für das Set. Ob das dann schon günstig ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Rick7 (23. Februar 2022)

So wies aussieht sind meine Novatec diablo xl nun auch unterwegs  na dann schau ma mal.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (23. Februar 2022)

News


----------



## md82 (23. Februar 2022)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> News


Wollte ich gerade auch posten 🤗💪🏻


----------



## md82 (24. Februar 2022)

Guten Morgen Herr Newsletter


----------



## youdontknow (24. Februar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> So wies aussieht sind meine Novatec diablo xl nun auch unterwegs  na dann schau ma mal.


Wann hasdn du bestellt?


----------



## Rick7 (24. Februar 2022)

Also die Räder kamen heute tatsächlich an. Alles sehr vorbildlich verpackt, sogar mit Ersatzspeichen. 
100 Punkte. Für 140 Euro kann man da nicht klagen  Ich habe am 24.10.21 bestellt und somit exakt 
4 Monate warten müssen. Schon lange, aber so ist das halt da. Wenn man jetzt mal selbst die Erfahrung gemacht hat, dass das Zeugs tatsächlich ankommt und alles gut läuft, wird mein Geduldsfaden plötzlich wieder etwas länger


----------



## aka (24. Februar 2022)

Meine Novatec R5 sind heute eingetrudelt, bestellt Anfang Dezember.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montigomo (24. Februar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Also die Räder kamen heute tatsächlich an. Alles sehr vorbildlich verpackt, sogar mit Ersatzspeichen.
> 100 Punkte. Für 140 Euro kann man da nicht klagen  Ich habe am 24.10.21 bestellt und somit exakt
> 4 Monate warten müssen. Schon lange, aber so ist das halt da. Wenn man jetzt mal selbst die Erfahrung gemacht hat, dass das Zeugs tatsächlich ankommt und alles gut läuft, wird mein Geduldsfaden plötzlich wieder etwas länger


DPD oder GLS?


----------



## Rick7 (24. Februar 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> DPD oder GLS?



DPD


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Februar 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> DPD oder GLS?


Pest oder Cholera?


Rick7 schrieb:


> DPD


Pest 😆


----------



## GoldenerGott (24. Februar 2022)

Ich wollte gerade mal mein Glück versuchen mit den Maxxis Reifen. Aber der Gutscheincode wird nicht angenommen. Gibt es irgendeinen Trick?


----------



## md82 (24. Februar 2022)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade mal mein Glück versuchen mit den Maxxis Reifen. Aber der Gutscheincode wird nicht angenommen. Gibt es irgendeinen Trick?



Vergleiche mal die genauen Artikelnummern auf der Webseite mit denen im Newsletter. Wenn die nicht identisch sind, geht es nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Februar 2022)

Und welches Datum unten steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (24. Februar 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Vergleiche mal die genauen Artikelnummern auf der Webseite mit denen im Newsletter. Wenn die nicht identisch sind, geht es nicht.


Nein, daran liegt es nicht. Die Nummer stimmt überein.


----------



## GoldenerGott (24. Februar 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und welches Datum unten steht...


Angebot gilt bis 25.02.22 Mitternacht. Was haben wir heute?
Kam gerade erst rein. Gilt der Code erst morgen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Februar 2022)

Um welchen Reifen geht's?


----------



## GoldenerGott (24. Februar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Um welchen Reifen geht's?







__





						MAXXIS Tyre MINION DHR II 27.5x2.4 Wire Black (TB91051600) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>MAXXIS Tyre MINION DHR II 27.5x2.4 Wire Black (TB91051600)</strong></p> <p><strong> </strong></p> <p>Dimensions :27.5x2.4</p> <p>Wire</p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Gibt es laut Angebot für 28,99€


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Februar 2022)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geht bei mir auch nicht.
Beide Codes getestet.🤷
Wobei ich jetzt persönlich 29 für n Drahtreifen nicht so toll finde, selbst wenn es funktionieren sollte, kommt da nochmal 11 Versand dazu.


----------



## GoldenerGott (24. Februar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Geht bei mir auch nicht.
> Beide Codes getestet.🤷
> Wobei ich jetzt persönlich 29 für n Drahtreifen nicht so toll finde, selbst wenn es funktionieren sollte, kommt da nochmal 11 Versand dazu.


Ich weiß. Der Preis passt überhaupt nur, wenn man zwei Reifen nimmt. Blöd ist aber, dass RCZ typisch null Info dabei steht, was es genau für ein Reifen ist. Aber als Drahtreifen gibt es wohl nur die DH Version und genau die will ich.

immerhin wäre das mal ein Artikel gewesen, der sogar auf Lager ist. Bein 20-Arbeitstagen-Angeboten habe ich noch nie was bekommen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Februar 2022)

Ah ok, wenn du natürlich explizit die dh suchst, verstehe ich das🙂
Allerdings ist die Gummimischung nicht angegeben, da hast du natürlich Recht 😒


----------



## seto2 (24. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand den MET Trenta 3K weiß in L und will den abgeben?


----------



## GoldenerGott (24. Februar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ah ok, wenn du natürlich explizit die dh suchst, verstehe ich das🙂
> Allerdings ist die Gummimischung nicht angegeben, da hast du natürlich Recht 😒


Wäre mir auch noch egal. Von mir aus darf das auch die günstige Dual Mischung sein. Der MaxxGrip wäre am Hinterrad sowieso schnell runter. Aber der Preis wäre schon ganz gut. Die alte Super Tacky Variante gibt es nicht unter 40€ +Versand


----------



## wartool (25. Februar 2022)

Sollte jemand von Euch letztes Jahr die EX Canyon Commuter Laufräder ergattert haben und doch nicht brauchen würde ich mich sehr über eine PN freuen.. 
Egal, ob Nabendynamo, oder nicht bzw Nexus, oder nicht.

Daaanke und sorry für OT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (25. Februar 2022)

Newsletter

😎


----------



## igi1 (25. Februar 2022)

Juhu, Novatec R5 bestellt! Ich hoffe die taugen was 😎


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Februar 2022)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Der Preis passt überhaupt nur, wenn man zwei Reifen nimmt. Blöd ist aber, dass RCZ typisch null Info dabei steht, was es genau für ein Reifen ist. Aber als Drahtreifen gibt es wohl nur die DH Version und genau die will ich.
> 
> immerhin wäre das mal ein Artikel gewesen, der sogar auf Lager ist. Bein 20-Arbeitstagen-Angeboten habe ich noch nie was bekommen.


Ich hatte die bestellt, als die noch nicht "wire" waren und Nieves hat durchblicken lassen, dass das tendenziell ne Billo-Variante is...


----------



## GoldenerGott (25. Februar 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hatte die bestellt, als die noch nicht "wire" waren und Nieves hat durchblicken lassen, dass das tendenziell ne Billo-Variante is...


Kann halt auch OEM Müll sein. Deshalb hab ich jetzt einen Super Tacky für 40€ bei Hibike bestellt. Ihr könnt alle sagen, was ihr wollt. RCZ ist immer Glückssache.


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Februar 2022)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Kann halt auch OEM Müll sein. Deshalb hab ich jetzt einen Super Tacky für 40€ bei Hibike bestellt. Ihr könnt alle sagen, was ihr wollt. RCZ ist immer Glückssache.


Es gibt natürlich Artikel, die unzureichend beschrieben sind( Gabeln ohne offset, Reifen ohne Angabe der Gummimischung,Dämpfer ohne Angabe der Druck/Zugstufenabstimmung)

Es gibt da eigentlich nur 2 Optionen:
Kauf auf Risiko , entweder es passt, oder Artikel weiterverkaufen

Oooder: erst gar nicht bestellen(somach ich das dann immer) 🙂

Bei allen anderen Artikeln, die ausreichend beschrieben waren, und die ich persönlich  bestellt habe, gab es keine Probleme, und angekommen ist auch alles(irgendwann)

Und selbst wenn irgendwann mal was storniert werden sollte: solange ich mein Geld wieder zurück bekomme, kann ich damit leben.

Meistens stellt sich nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit bei mir eh oft raus, daß ich die Sachen im Prinzip gar nicht mehr brauche😂


----------



## Flaminski (25. Februar 2022)

Meine X01 AXS wurde soeben storniert und das Geld per Paypal erstattet.


----------



## Muehi (25. Februar 2022)

Frage zu den Novatec R5, sind die tubeless-fähig und gibts nen XDR-Freilauf dafür? 
Mir ist nicht so klar, welche R5 das jetzt genau sind, da gibts wohl Tubeless und nicht-Tubeless Varianten... Oder ist das Glücksspiel?


----------



## backinblack76 (25. Februar 2022)

Äh Hallo RCZ


----------



## Muehi (25. Februar 2022)

Schon klar. Aber es wurden ja schon welche ausgeliefert - da hätte ich auf erste Erfahrungen gehofft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (26. Februar 2022)

Muehi schrieb:


> Frage zu den Novatec R5, sind die tubeless-fähig und gibts nen XDR-Freilauf dafür?
> Mir ist nicht so klar, welche R5 das jetzt genau sind, da gibts wohl Tubeless und nicht-Tubeless Varianten... Oder ist das Glücksspiel?


Bisher wohl ausschließlich schwarze Decals, Centerlock und Shimano. Tubeless ja. XD(R) keine Ahnung.


----------



## aka (26. Februar 2022)

Muehi schrieb:


> Frage zu den Novatec R5, sind die tubeless-fähig und gibts nen XDR-Freilauf dafür?
> Mir ist nicht so klar, welche R5 das jetzt genau sind, da gibts wohl Tubeless und nicht-Tubeless Varianten... Oder ist das Glücksspiel?


Die Naben sind bei meinem d792sb-cl Naben, also center lock.
Vom freilauf her müsste der der 6 Loch Version passen den findest du überall im Internet.
Was die Umrüstung auf andere Achsen angeht muss man schon eher suchen da die der 6 Loch da nicht passen .
Man bekommt sie aber aktuell bei Bike components, deren r3 Schnäppchen vor ca. 1.5 Jahren hatte die gleichen Naben.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (26. Februar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Hans (26. Februar 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Bisher wohl ausschließlich schwarze Decals, Centerlock und Shimano. Tubeless ja. XD(R) keine Ahnung.


Ist das ein tubelessband 🤔


----------



## beat_junkie (26. Februar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Ist das ein tubelessband 🤔
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1427660


Lt dem letzten Schrauber Kurs von bc, nein.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (26. Februar 2022)

die Newsletter und zugehörigen Rabattcodes werden aber auch immer schlechter. Kaum noch zuzuordnen und lauter falsche Preise. Macht echt keinen Spaß mehr :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbgrollon (26. Februar 2022)

Mimimi..... Zwingt dich ja keiner dort zu ordern


----------



## md82 (26. Februar 2022)

....und die Lieferzeiten erstmal...stimmt auch vorne und hinten nicht 😁😜


----------



## Muehi (26. Februar 2022)

Danke bezüglich der Novatec-Antworten, ich habe es jetzt mal gewagt...


----------



## 7SidedCube (26. Februar 2022)

Frisch eingetroffen


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Februar 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Lt dem letzten Schrauber Kurs von bc, nein.


Klar die wollen ihr tape verkaufen.. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## aka (26. Februar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Ist das ein tubelessband 🤔
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1427660


Nein.... Probier einfach ob es klebt wie Tesa.


----------



## fx:flow (26. Februar 2022)

Hab mich geirrt. Ist normales Felgenband. Wenn man das ersetzt, kannst du aber problemlos TL fahren.


----------



## Hans (26. Februar 2022)

Hab mich entschieden,  ich verkauf die Novatec R5 Laufräder wieder, hab jetzt fast 3 Monate gewartet, bau aber jetzt ein Hardtail auf 😎


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Februar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Hab mich entschieden,  ich verkauf die Novatec R5 Laufräder wieder, hab jetzt fast 3 Monate gewartet





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Meistens stellt sich nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit bei mir eh oft raus, daß ich die Sachen im Prinzip gar nicht mehr brauche😂


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (27. Februar 2022)

News


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (28. Februar 2022)

hat wer den Code zur Yari vom Wochende parat? ich habe nur noch den screenshot aber dei email nicht mehr


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Februar 2022)

RCZRG2


----------



## Felger (28. Februar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> RCZRG2


funktioniert - Danke!


----------



## Poldi78 (28. Februar 2022)

⛑️

Newsletter


----------



## chbike (28. Februar 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## scnc (1. März 2022)

Habe letztens Laufräder von Stans erhalten. Dabei wurde in der Zolldeklaration anstelle des rabattierten Preises von 400 Euro der volle Warenwert von 1000 Euro angegeben. Habe nun natürlich Verzollungsgebühren 3% und MwSt. 7.7% (Lieferung in die Schweiz) für 1000 Euro bezahlt. Hatte jemand schon mal dasselbe Problem und habt ihr von RCZ eine korrekte Zolldeklaration im Nachgang erhalten?


----------



## Nd-60 (1. März 2022)

scnc schrieb:


> Habe letztens Laufräder von Stans erhalten. Dabei wurde in der Zolldeklaration anstelle des rabattierten Preises von 400 Euro der volle Warenwert von 1000 Euro angegeben. Habe nun natürlich Verzollungsgebühren 3% und MwSt. 7.7% (Lieferung in die Schweiz) für 1000 Euro bezahlt. Hatte jemand schon mal dasselbe Problem und habt ihr von RCZ eine korrekte Zolldeklaration im Nachgang erhalten?


Ich habe Mal nach D eine Nextie Felge bekommen. Und der Zöllner meinte, selbst bei einem Crash replacement mit geringeren Warenkosten müsste ich die zum Vollpreis verzollen.


----------



## scnc (1. März 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Ich habe Mal nach D eine Nextie Felge bekommen. Und der Zöllner meinte, selbst bei einem Crash replacement mit geringeren Warenkosten müsste ich die zum Vollpreis verzollen.


Der muss ja auch schauen dass sein Lohn gesichert wird Gemäss diesem Artikel ist aber der effektive bezahlte Betrag massgebend: Link.


----------



## dinopfugs (1. März 2022)

scnc schrieb:


> Habe letztens Laufräder von Stans erhalten. Dabei wurde in der Zolldeklaration anstelle des rabattierten Preises von 400 Euro der volle Warenwert von 1000 Euro angegeben. Habe nun natürlich Verzollungsgebühren 3% und MwSt. 7.7% (Lieferung in die Schweiz) für 1000 Euro bezahlt. Hatte jemand schon mal dasselbe Problem und habt ihr von RCZ eine korrekte Zolldeklaration im Nachgang erhalten?


Normalerweise hätte das über den Zahlungsbeleg berechnet werden sollen. So war es zumindest bei mir immer (daher hab ich immer Rechung, Bestellbestätigung etc dabei). Das hat bei mir immer den Fake Warenwert auf dem Label "ausgehebelt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornokarl (1. März 2022)

Verrückt, am 21.2 eine Selva bestellt und heute mit Tracking-ID versandt!


----------



## Felger (1. März 2022)

ich hatte schon zwei solche Fälle (nicht bei RCZ) und habe den Zollbescheid beanstandet bzw die realen Beträge einvach anhand Kontoauszügen und meiner Rechnung nachgewiesen. Wurde dann immer korrigiert


----------



## beat_junkie (1. März 2022)

Vorhin habe ich das erste mal gesehen, dass man jetzt auch an eine pickup Station liefern kann. 
Hat das schon mal wer probiert? Bei mir kam eine Fehlermeldung, als ich eine auswählen wollte.


----------



## Poldi78 (1. März 2022)

🩲

Newsletter


----------



## isartrails (1. März 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Vorhin habe ich das erste mal gesehen, dass man jetzt auch an eine pickup Station liefern kann.
> Hat das schon mal wer probiert? Bei mir kam eine Fehlermeldung, als ich eine auswählen wollte.


Typisch RCZ. Neues Feature, keine Sau hat's vorher gecheckt.
Ist mir auch heute aufgefallen.
Mondial Relay ist halt ein Dienstleister in Frankreich. Über deren Shop-Suchsystem findest du keine Adressen in D. Hab's mal spaßeshalber versucht und bekam die GoogleMaps-Karte im Pazifischen Ozean angezeigt...


----------



## md82 (2. März 2022)

Gerade die Versandbestätigung für die ZEB Ultimate aus Dezember bekommen. 😁😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terentius (2. März 2022)

Am 26.02 den Novatec R5 Lrs bestellt, heute in den Account geschaut: Order Complete. Trackingnummer ist auch schon da. Gerechnet habe ich damit im Sommer. Wie lange dauert es denn ca. wenn bereits eine Trackingnummer vergeben wurde? 

Die Diablo XL sind immer noch En Cours, bestellt Mitte Januar.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (2. März 2022)

Terentius schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es denn ca. wenn bereits eine Trackingnummer vergeben wurde?


Hab am 23.02. bestellt, am 25.02. gab's die Übergabe an DPD (dafür sah das Paket erstaunlich gut aus), am 28.02 wären die Laufräder da gewesen, wenn ich sie nicht auf heute verlegt hätte.
Für ne internationale Sendung mit Wochenende dazwischen find ich das ziemlich fix...


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (2. März 2022)

News


----------



## AnAx (3. März 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## BigJohn (3. März 2022)

Einfach mal die Whiskey-Felgen rausgelassen 🤗 Die waren allerdings so billig, dass ich selbst bei RCZ mit einem Preisfehler-Storno rechne


----------



## dinopfugs (3. März 2022)

Nächster

wielang warte ich auf die R5?


----------



## Pornokarl (3. März 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Whiskey-Felgen rausgelassen 🤗 Die waren allerdings so billig, dass ich selbst bei RCZ mit einem Preisfehler-Storno rechne


Ha, jetzt sind sie noch billiger 😂


----------



## Jrich (3. März 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Nächster
> 
> wielang warte ich auf die R5?


Eigene Erfahrung:
Erster Satz bestellt Anfang Oktober, Lieferung Ende Januar. 
Zweiter Satz bestellt 12.02., geliefert 24.02..

Also vernutlich irgendwas zwischen 14 Tagen und fünf Monaten 😎


----------



## dinopfugs (3. März 2022)

Ich werde stark sein, ich brauch sie nicht.  Nichtmal 1 bisschen. Wobei....auf dem Grizl wär noch Platz


----------



## Cuthepro (3. März 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ich werde stark sein, ich brauch sie nicht.  Nichtmal 1 bisschen. Wobei....auf dem Grizl wär noch Platz


Dachte ich bis vor 30 Minuten auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.fish (3. März 2022)

Mein R5 den ich Anfang Januar bestellt habe ist letzte Woche angekommen, der von einem Kumpel auch.


----------



## Muehi (3. März 2022)

Hab letzte Woche die R5 bestellt, heut kam die Ankündigung von DPD. Aktuell gehts wohl schnell, müssen wohl raus ausm Lager


----------



## Terentius (4. März 2022)

Mein am 26.02 bestellter NOVATEC R5 Lrs ist heute angekommen. Geht derzeit ziemlich schnell.


----------



## AnAx (4. März 2022)

Guten Morgen vom Newsletter


----------



## igi1 (4. März 2022)

Kann mir jemand gute 160er Bremsscheibrn für die R5 empfehlen?


----------



## mr.fish (4. März 2022)

igi1 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand gute 160er Bremsscheibrn für die R5 empfehlen?


Ich würde sagen das ist ziemlich Offtopic, habe mich aber für SRAM Paceline entschieden.


----------



## Muehi (4. März 2022)

So, meine Novatec R5 sind auch angekommen. Damit hab ich ja nun gar nicht gerechnet und hab natürlich für den Einbau noch nichts parat... Jetzt konnte ich das Paket nicht schnell genug verstecken - meine Frau hat zwar verwundert geschaut, wieso ich für ein Rad drei Laufradsätze brauche, Detailfragen gabs zum Glück keine 

Ansonsten kann ich die bisherigen Feststellungen bestätigen: schwarze Aufkleber, Naben D791SB-CL bzw. D792SB-CL, die Felgen haben den "Tubeless-Hump", aber kein Tubeless-Felgenband. 
Die XD- bzw- XDR-Umrüstung sollte mit diesem Freilaufkörper klappen. Da warte ich aber noch, bis es bei RCZ nen AXS bzw. eTap XPLR Schaltwerk gibt...


----------



## chbike (4. März 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Splash (4. März 2022)

Hatte hier auch jemand die Novatec R3 bestellt? Da scheint sich gerade nicht so viel zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (4. März 2022)

Geduld. Ich warte auch noch auf den Novatec Thirty LRS.


----------



## Poldi78 (5. März 2022)

🧞‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## Stetox (5. März 2022)

Die ZEB 190 ultimate ist wohl schon weg, obwohl der Newsletter erst vor zehn Minuten kam








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## franksprissler (5. März 2022)

Splash schrieb:


> Hatte hier auch jemand die Novatec R3 bestellt? Da scheint sich gerade nicht so viel zu tun?


Hi , ich hab die Ende September bestellt und die kamen dann Ende Januar. Sehen aber ganz gut aus. Der Laden ist schon speziell, man braucht einfach Geduld und vertrauen.


----------



## Poldi78 (6. März 2022)

🚎

Newsletter


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (6. März 2022)

Nl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (7. März 2022)

🏕️

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (7. März 2022)

🥘

Newsletter


----------



## ilfer (8. März 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Hab mich entschieden,  ich verkauf die Novatec R5 Laufräder wieder, hab jetzt fast 3 Monate gewartet, bau aber jetzt ein Hardtail auf 😎


Ich hab Interesse an so einem Novatec R5 Radsatz. Also wenn jemand von Euch den bei RCZ gekauft und schon erhalten hat und nun doch nicht will: Bitte melden!


----------



## Poldi78 (8. März 2022)

🫖

Mitteilungsblatt


----------



## chbike (8. März 2022)

📰 News


----------



## Poldi78 (9. März 2022)

🥃

Newsletter


----------



## fx:flow (9. März 2022)

Stark off topic, aber hat schon jemand den Freilauf am Novatec R5 abgezogen? Wollte ihn mal etwas fetten und leiser machen.


----------



## seto2 (9. März 2022)

An baugleichen Novatec Naben habe ich das schon gemacht und auch die Lager gewechselt.


----------



## pAn1c (10. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, weiß jemand, ob dich die r5 Laufräder auf Schnellspanner umbauen lassen? Und wie breit ist die Innenweite der Felge?

Gruß


----------



## franksprissler (10. März 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> An baugleichen Novatec Naben habe ich das schon gemacht und auch die Lager gewechselt.


Oh - Super. Dann gleich die Frage, ob du weisst, welche Lager da drin sind 6902RS ? Oder was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seto2 (10. März 2022)

franksprissler schrieb:


> Oh - Super. Dann gleich die Frage, ob du weisst, welche Lager da drin sind 6902RS ? Oder was anderes?


Genau


----------



## Stetox (10. März 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> allo zusammen, weiß jemand, ob dich die r5 Laufräder auf Schnellspanner umbauen lassen?


ja








						Side cap FRONT QR, AL-BLK, L/R, for D411SB, D411CB, XD831SB, XD831CB, (Press in)
					

Side cap FRONT QR, alloy, black, LEFT/RIGHT, for D411SB, D411CB, XD831SB, XD831CB, (PRESS IN)




					www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu
				











						Axle MULTI-QR 10x135x145
					

Axle MULTI-QR, alloy, 15/10x135x145, w/side cap-black, D792SB, XD612SB, D772SB, (D882SB), XD312CB, 4IN1, OEM (AXLE: 240378 / SC: 270983)




					www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu


----------



## aka (10. März 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die verlinkten fuers VR sind glaub ich nicht die richtigen....









						Side cap FRONT QR, AL-BLK, LEFT, MULTI for D791SB-CL
					

Side cap FRONT QR, alloy, black, LEFT for 791SB-CL, ASSEMBLED (INCL.PARTS+WASHERS+O-RINGS)




					www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu
				











						Side cap FRONT QR, AL-BLK, RIGHT, MULTI for D791SB-CL
					

Side cap FRONT QR, alloy, black, RIGHT, for 791SB-CL, ASSEMBLED (INCL.PARTS+WASHERS+O-RINGS)




					www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2022)

aka schrieb:


> Die verlinkten fuers VR sind glaub ich nicht die richtigen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Nabentyp wird jedenfalls in der Beschreibung genannt


----------



## aka (10. März 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Nabentyp wird jedenfalls in der Beschreibung genannt


Sorry ich blicks nicht, wo steht da was von D791SB_-CL_ ?


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2022)

aka schrieb:


> Sorry ich blicks nicht, wo steht da was von D791SB_-CL_ ?


Laut Novatec sind XD831CB und XD312CB verbaut





						R5 Clincher Disc (U2.1) Discontinued – Novatec 2022
					






					www.novatecusa.net


----------



## aka (10. März 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Laut Novatec sind XD831CB und XD312CB verbaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Infos auf der Seite stimmen vorne und hinten nicht bzw. passen nicht zu dem gelieferten LRS.
Der Laufradsatz wird mit den D791/792SB-CL Naben geliefert, also Centerlock.
Und mit breiteren Felgen, 21mm.


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2022)

aka schrieb:


> Die Infos auf der Seite stimmen vorne und hinten nicht bzw. passen nicht zu dem gelieferten LRS.
> Der Laufradsatz wird mit den D791/792SB-CL Naben geliefert, also Centerlock.
> Und mit breiteren Felgen, 21mm.


Das mit den Infos ist erst mal doof, NovatecUSA ist oft die einzige Quelle für Informationen zu deren Laufradsätzen. Aber für den für den Laufradsatz in meinen Augen ausschließlich positiv. Die D791/792 sind absolut bewährte Naben (ok CL meh), Endkappen müsste es sogar bei CNC-Bike geben und ne breitere Felge schadet äußerst selten 👌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (10. März 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das mit den Infos ist erst mal doof, NovatecUSA ist oft die einzige Quelle für Informationen zu deren Laufradsätzen. Aber für den für den Laufradsatz in meinen Augen ausschließlich positiv. Die D791/792 sind absolut bewährte Naben (ok CL meh), Endkappen müsste es sogar bei CNC-Bike geben und ne breitere Felge schadet äußerst selten 👌


Vorsicht, die 791er/792er *CL* Naben brauchen andere Endkappen als die 'normalen'... ☝️


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (10. März 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (11. März 2022)

🎻

Newsletter


----------



## goldencore (12. März 2022)

Habe jetzt zwei Lieferungen von RCZ innerhalb weniger Tage nach Bestellung bekommen. Die sind on fire! 😀


----------



## Poldi78 (12. März 2022)

🏟️

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (12. März 2022)

🌻

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (13. März 2022)

Der kam heute Nacht um 01 Uhr.

Hat jemand schon Fizik Schuhe bestellt?! hab mir jetzt mal 2 Paar kommen lassen (da ich meine Größe kenne). Lieferzeit eher 3Monate oder eher 3 Wochen?


----------



## sbgrollon (13. März 2022)

Dann kam er bei dir etwas verspätet. Ich erhielt ihn gestern um 1630. 
Wenn der Newsletter erst so spät kommt, würde ich mal eher von 3 Monate ausgehen


----------



## delphi1507 (13. März 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Der kam heute Nacht um 01 Uhr.
> 
> Hat jemand schon Fizik Schuhe bestellt?! hab mir jetzt mal 2 Paar kommen lassen (da ich meine Größe kenne). Lieferzeit eher 3Monate oder eher 3 Wochen?


Hab meine bestimmt schon vor 3 Wochen bestellt und wie erwartet noch nicht da.


----------



## Flo7 (13. März 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Schnell sein, xx1 Boost Kettenblätter um 14€!!


----------



## Hille2001 (13. März 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike
> ...


Du hast doch eh schon alles weg gekauft!
NL kam bei mir genau 8:30 an da waren kaum noch XX1 KB da


----------



## suoixon (13. März 2022)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Du hast doch eh schon alles weg gekauft!
> NL kam bei mir genau 8:30 an da waren kaum noch XX1 KB da


Witzig, bei mir 17Uhr


----------



## Poldi78 (14. März 2022)

🎩

Newsletter


----------



## toastet (14. März 2022)

Der Newsletterverteiler hier aus dem Forum ist leider faul, die Mails kommen halt leider erst viele Stunden später an. Daher in jedem Fall ein dickes Danke weiter an alle flinken Linkposter!


----------



## isartrails (14. März 2022)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man die Colissimo-Trackingnummer bei einem deutschen Versanddienstleister nutzen kann?
Im Kundenkonto gilt die Bestellung als abgeschlossen, aber die Trackingnummer kann nur für die frankophone Herkunft des Pakets Sendungsinformationen bereitstellen. Sobald die Sendung in Deutschland ist, weiß Colissimo nicht weiter und RCZ sowieso nicht.
Hatte schon nachgefragt, aber mehr als die Colissimo-Nummer haben sie nicht...


----------



## Flo7 (14. März 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man die Colissimo-Trackingnummer bei einem deutschen Versanddienstleister nutzen kann?
> Im Kundenkonto gilt die Bestellung als abgeschlossen, aber die Trackingnummer kann nur für die frankophone Herkunft des Pakets Sendungsinformationen bereitstellen. Sobald die Sendung in Deutschland ist, weiß Colissimo nicht weiter und RCZ sowieso nicht.
> Hatte schon nachgefragt, aber mehr als die Colissimo-Nummer haben sie nicht...



Normal steht noch ne weitere Nummer im Sendungsverlauf bei Colissimo und die funktioniert bei DPD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (14. März 2022)

Meine Novatec von letzter Woche sind "En Course" heißt das was?


----------



## prolink (14. März 2022)

bei mir wird immer mit UPS geliefert. Tracking funktioniert einwandfei


----------



## ernmar (14. März 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Meine Novatec von letzter Woche sind "En Course" heißt das was?


Das heißt warten 😀

Das ist der Status den jede Bestellung bei rcz erstmal hat bis zum Versand.


----------



## flix123 (14. März 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man die Colissimo-Trackingnummer bei einem deutschen Versanddienstleister nutzen kann?
> Im Kundenkonto gilt die Bestellung als abgeschlossen, aber die Trackingnummer kann nur für die frankophone Herkunft des Pakets Sendungsinformationen bereitstellen. Sobald die Sendung in Deutschland ist, weiß Colissimo nicht weiter und RCZ sowieso nicht.
> Hatte schon nachgefragt, aber mehr als die Colissimo-Nummer haben sie nicht...


Colissimo-Trackingnummer bei https://parcelsapp.com/en eingeben. 
Sobald DPD es hat, steht unten: Next Tracking Number. Die kannste in die DPD Sendungsverfolgung packen (manchmal ging auch direkt die Colissimo Nummer bei DPD).


----------



## isartrails (14. März 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Sobald DPD es hat, steht unten: Next Tracking Number.


Da steht DHL. Gibt man die Nummer dort ein, kommt erstmal nix. Muss wohl noch Geduld aufbringen...


----------



## Poldi78 (14. März 2022)

👑

Newsletter


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (15. März 2022)

News


----------



## FritzeF (15. März 2022)

Der Code RCZLOK funktioniert nicht, wollte mich mit Ketten eindecken, aber es kommt nur "der Code ist ungültig". Gibts da einen Trick?

Tante Edit sagt, der Code funktioniert schon aber die verfügbaren Ketten im Shop sind nicht 100%ig identisch mit dennen aus dem Newsletter. Klassiker :/


----------



## franksprissler (15. März 2022)

Heute kamen meine "NOVATEC WHEELSET R5 CARBON DISC CLINCHER 700C BLACK" Bestellt am 3.3.2022 und heute mit DPD geliefert. Manchmal geht es auch schnell. Sehen ganz ordentlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1ackAdd3r (15. März 2022)

News


----------



## dinopfugs (15. März 2022)

Weiß jemand ob die Fizik Infinito Carbon 2 (Knit oder Normal wäre egal) schonmal im Angebot waren?


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (16. März 2022)

News


----------



## rms69 (16. März 2022)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> News


die R5 Carbon Maschine muss irgendwo in China wieder ausgegraben worden sein und nun auf Hochtouren laufen


----------



## Triturbo (16. März 2022)

Leider nur für Disc


----------



## Cuthepro (16. März 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Leider nur für Disc


Heute morgen gab's die R3 für Felge 😋


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (16. März 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Heute morgen gab's die R3 für Felge 😋



Hatte ich gesehen und auch sofort versucht - aber leider direkt ausverkauft.


----------



## Cuthepro (16. März 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Hatte ich gesehen und auch sofort versucht - aber leider direkt ausverkauft.







__





						NOVATEC Wheelset R3 Carbon Clincher 700C Black  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>NOVATEC Wheelset R3 Carbon Clincher 700C Black </strong></p> <p><span style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; font-style: normal; font-variant-ligatures: normal; font-variant-caps: norma




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				



Aktuell wieder als verfügbar gelistet, nur der Code geht nicht. Also noch ein paar Tage warten


----------



## beat_junkie (16. März 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Maße haben die?


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (16. März 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## franksprissler (17. März 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Welche Maße haben die?


Was willst du genau wissen? 
Hier https://www.messingschlager.com/de/produkte/laufraeder_t68/novatec-r3-u3.0-laufradsatz_a384133 und 
hier  https://www.messingschlager.com/content/prospekte/de/novatec.pdf steht ein bisschen was. 
Ich hab die aber auch in der Garage stehen... 
Grüße


----------



## franksprissler (17. März 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Hatte ich gesehen und auch sofort versucht - aber leider direkt ausverkauft.


Sind im aktuellen Newsletter drin - allerdings kosten sie etwas mehr als sonst: 
NOVATEC Wheelset R3 Carbon Clincher 700C Black  = 508.99e anstatt 1474.22e

IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES, please use the code: *RCZXX  *on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.


----------



## Cuthepro (17. März 2022)

nett


----------



## beat_junkie (17. März 2022)

Wieviel muss man da bestellen 😄


----------



## Cuthepro (17. März 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Wieviel muss man da bestellen 😄


Hab grob 1500€ dieses Jahr ausgegeben... Also fast nix 😄


----------



## aka (17. März 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Welche Maße haben die?






franksprissler schrieb:


> Was willst du genau wissen?
> Hier https://www.messingschlager.com/de/produkte/laufraeder_t68/novatec-r3-u3.0-laufradsatz_a384133 und
> hier  https://www.messingschlager.com/content/prospekte/de/novatec.pdf steht ein bisschen was.
> Ich hab die aber auch in der Garage stehen...
> Grüße



Mich wuerde es schwer wundern wenn der von RCZ gelieferte Laufradsatz der vom Katalog waere 
Ich denke eher es ist so einer wie aktuell im Bikemarkt:




__





						Rennrad-Laufräder: 121 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Rennrad-Laufräder ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 121 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (17. März 2022)

🔥

Newsletter


----------



## Triturbo (17. März 2022)

aka schrieb:


> Mich wuerde es schwer wundern wenn der von RCZ gelieferte Laufradsatz der vom Katalog waere
> Ich denke eher es ist so einer wie aktuell im Bikemarkt:
> 
> 
> ...



Kann dem armen Jungen mal bitte einer diesen Laufradsatz abkaufen, damit er sich Socken ohne Löcher leisten kann


----------



## Stetox (17. März 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1439244nett


Hab ich etwa zur gleichen Zeit bekommen 😁


----------



## isartrails (18. März 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> ...damit er sich Socken ohne Löcher leisten kann


Gäbe es gerade günstig bei RCZ.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (18. März 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Cuthepro (18. März 2022)

Mal abwarten wie die preislich liegen ..


----------



## Sahnie (18. März 2022)

Chris King hatten sie schon mal, spottbillig, leider passte die Beschreibung nicht immer. So habe ich noch einen rosa Steuersatz in 1 1/4 rumliegen. Der sollte tapered sein.


----------



## suoixon (18. März 2022)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Chris King hatten sie schon mal, spottbillig, leider passte die Beschreibung nicht immer. So habe ich noch einen rosa Steuersatz in 1 1/4 rumliegen. Der sollte tapered sein.


Ich hab noch n Innenlager da, 24 mm Shimano... brauch halt 30 mm


----------



## Poldi78 (19. März 2022)

👑

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stetox (19. März 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (20. März 2022)

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Stetox (20. März 2022)

Sonntag-Nachmittag


----------



## rosso80 (20. März 2022)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag


Hat wer die Rohloff ergattert?


----------



## dinopfugs (20. März 2022)

Hat hier jemand mal vielleicht ein Gewicht von Novatec R5?
Welchen Freilauf bräuchte ich um auf XDR zu wechseln?

Ist es der?








						Novatec Freilaufkörper B
					

Novatec Freilaufkörper B – 11- bis 12-fach kompatibel Auf den Novatec Freilaufkörper B passen 12-fach Kassetten von SRAM, außerdem verfügt dieser über 4 Sperrklinken. Mit dem beiliegenden Spacer kann der SRAM XDR Freilauf für 11- und 12-fach MTB-Kass




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## franksprissler (20. März 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand mal vielleicht ein Gewicht von Novatec R5?
> Welchen Freilauf bräuchte ich um auf XDR zu wechseln?
> 
> Ist es der?
> ...


Zufällig für den Freund vorhin gewogen . Vorne 740 + Hinten 890 gr . Mit Felgenband und den Schutzkappen für die Aufnahme der Bremsscheiben. Leider sind die Bilder mies geworden. Freilauf - hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuthepro (20. März 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand mal vielleicht ein Gewicht von Novatec R5?
> Welchen Freilauf bräuchte ich um auf XDR zu wechseln?
> 
> Ist es der?
> ...


Ja der passt


----------



## flix123 (20. März 2022)

rosso80 schrieb:


> Hat wer die Rohloff ergattert?


Ja


----------



## BigJohn (21. März 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Ich hab noch n Innenlager da, 24 mm Shimano... brauch halt 30 mm


In Rosa?


----------



## fone (21. März 2022)

Gabs eigentlich die Yeti-Sachen von vor ein paar Tagen irgendwann? Bei mir war Marke: Yeti immer komplett leer.


----------



## Poldi78 (21. März 2022)

😽

Newsletter


----------



## suoixon (21. März 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> In Rosa?


Türkis


----------



## wesone (21. März 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Gabs eigentlich die Yeti-Sachen von vor ein paar Tagen irgendwann? Bei mir war Marke: Yeti immer komplett leer.


Ja, gab es, war aber alles altes Gelumpe.


----------



## BigJohn (21. März 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Türkis


Und das willst du sicherlich billig verramschen? 😍


----------



## Poldi78 (21. März 2022)

🚁

Newsletter


----------



## Stetox (21. März 2022)

Schade, die X01 Eagle Kette hätte ich gerne gekauft 😥


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_scoop (22. März 2022)

bei Chainreaktion gibts die Kette für 51€ mit Versand, dass sind 4€ mehr als bei RCZ ( 36+11Versand ). Da würde ich jetzt nicht 😢 zumal sie bei CRC sicher schneller beim Empfänger landet.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (22. März 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## dinopfugs (23. März 2022)

Meine Fizik Schuhe wurden innerhalb von 11 Tagen versendet. Meiner erste RCZ Bestellung 
AFR0057DE 8922500051739250544999 Was ist das denn bitte für ne Trackingnr? (Hab die letzten 3 Ziffern verändert)


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (23. März 2022)

Schau mal hier:









						Colissimo Sendungsverfolgung - AfterShip
					

Geben Sie die Trackingnummer ein, um Sendungen von Colissimo zu verfolgen und den Lieferstatus online abzurufen. Kontaktieren Sie Colissimo und erhalten Sie REST-API-Dokumente.




					www.aftership.com
				




oder bei GLS


----------



## Cuthepro (23. März 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Meine Fizik Schuhe wurden innerhalb von 11 Tagen versendet. Meiner erste RCZ Bestellung
> AFR0057DE 8922500051739250544999 Was ist das denn bitte für ne Trackingnr? (Hab die letzten 3 Ziffern verändert)


Oder warte bis eine Mail von GLS kommt, kommt meist abends.


----------



## slowbeat (23. März 2022)

Wenn das Tracking nicht funktioniert, direkt eine Mail an RCZ schicken mit der Bitte um eine gültige Trackingnummer.
So und nicht anders hats bei mir bislang funktioniert. Auf GLS würde ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## dinopfugs (23. März 2022)

Habe jetzt per Webseite-Kontakt innerhalb von 1h ne Antwort bekommen und die richtige GLS Tracking Nr....
GLS ist hier echt ein Krampf, ohne Zustellversuch direkt an einen Paketshop. Keine Nachricht, nur Infos im Tracking. Da rennt man gerne hinterher


----------



## isartrails (23. März 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Habe jetzt per Webseite-Kontakt innerhalb von 1h ne Antwort bekommen und die richtige GLS Tracking Nr....
> GLS ist hier echt ein Krampf, ohne Zustellversuch direkt an einen Paketshop. Keine Nachricht, nur Infos im Tracking. Da rennt man gerne hinterher


Ist bei mir genauso. Wenn man nicht weiß, dass was im Anmarsch ist, erfährt man es weder von GLS noch von RCZ, wo das Paket gerade ist und ab wann man es wo abholen kann.


----------



## pAn1c (23. März 2022)

Und wo bleibt mein R5 Laufradsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush_dc (24. März 2022)

Hab gestern mein bestelltes e1900 Laufrad bekommen. Für 100€ inkl Versand tiptop als Ersatz für biketrips. Ordentlich verpackt und mit tubelessventil obwohl in der Beschreibung stand es kommt ohne. 
Jetzt warte ich noch auf das j unit zeug fürs bike von meinem Sohn. Bin gespannt, Anfang Februar bestellt.


----------



## dinopfugs (24. März 2022)

Wie sieht's bei RCZ eigentlich mit schönen Rennrad-Rahmen aus? Bisher hab ich nichts dahingehend gesehen und ich würde gern was neues aufbauen. Gern auch Aero Renner aus dem oberen Regal


----------



## Poldi78 (24. März 2022)

🐦

Newsletter


----------



## backinblack76 (24. März 2022)

Da im Regelfall Ladenhüter verkauft werden ist schön ziemlich viel verlangt.
Meist sind die Rahmen von in D völlig Unbekannten Marken


----------



## Jrich (24. März 2022)

Kürzlich gab es einige Focus Izalco - da muss man dann schnell sein


----------



## Cuthepro (24. März 2022)

Oder den 3T Rahmen


Jrich schrieb:


> Kürzlich gab es einige Focus Izalco - da muss man dann schnell sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (24. März 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Oder den 3T Rahmen


Welcher war das genau?


----------



## Cuthepro (24. März 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Welcher war das genau?


Strada Team glaube ich, Argon 18 gab's aber doch auch schon öfters


----------



## pommodore (24. März 2022)

ja, der hier wars


----------



## dinopfugs (24. März 2022)

pommodore schrieb:


> ja, der hier wars


Sieht ja sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Kann sich jemand noch an den Preis erinnern?


----------



## Nd-60 (24. März 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Sieht ja sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Kann sich jemand noch an den Preis erinnern?


Size L 399









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## seto2 (24. März 2022)

Es gab 3T Strada in  schwarz mit schwarz und rot mit weiß. Ich glaube Preise gingen bei 629€ bis 849€. Je nach Größe, Farbe, Zeitpunkt und Quelle.


----------



## dinopfugs (24. März 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Size L 399
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Zu groß aber wow!


----------



## Sahnie (24. März 2022)

AX-Lightness hatten sie auch mal, waren wohl auch gute Schnapper.


----------



## Flo7 (24. März 2022)

Sahnie schrieb:


> AX-Lightness hatten sie auch mal, waren wohl auch gute Schnapper.


Du meinst lightweight oder


----------



## Poldi78 (24. März 2022)

♟️

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (24. März 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Du meinst lightweight oder


So richtig sicher bin ich nicht, meine aber die Kisten hier waren es. https://www.ebay.de/itm/29474195675...MI99jv_K_f9gIVYoxoCR0VUgX3EAYYASABEgIdGPD_BwE


----------



## Cuthepro (24. März 2022)

Sahnie schrieb:


> So richtig sicher bin ich nicht, meine aber die Kisten hier waren es. https://www.ebay.de/itm/29474195675...MI99jv_K_f9gIVYoxoCR0VUgX3EAYYASABEgIdGPD_BwE


Waren doch Lightweight Urgestalthttps://www.rczbikeshop.com/de/lightweight-2018-frameset-urgestalt-carbon-700c-black-black-fork-size-58-43589.html
Von Ax Lightness gab's nur Mal Lenker


----------



## sjaeger (25. März 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Wow! Zu groß aber wow!


Fahr das Rad seit kurzem, dieser Preis war extremst gut aber aufpassen war ohne Gabel. Nicht so leicht zu bekommen unter Umständen...


----------



## dinopfugs (25. März 2022)

Und da sind die guten Stücke! Zusammen 130€ (90€ für die Infinito und 40€ für die Powerstrap) inkl. Versand bei genau 8 Tagen Lieferzeit. Wir sind super Happy (auch wenn diese Kunststoffversiegelung auf dem Infinito in echt nicht so toll aussieht).







Kam alles Top verpackt an und die Schuhe waren definitiv noch nie getragen. Sehr zufrieden.
Radschuhe für 40€


----------



## chbike (27. März 2022)

Schönen Sonntag Euch!
📰


----------



## Stetox (27. März 2022)

Sonntag-Nachmittag 
Cane Creek Double Barrel, Reverse, XTR,..


----------



## Stetox (28. März 2022)

Wochenstart 
Das X01 Eagle Schaltwerk ist natürlich schon weg


----------



## Poldi78 (28. März 2022)

🍔

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (29. März 2022)

🪙

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montigomo (29. März 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🪙
> 
> Newsletter


funzt nicht...


----------



## chbike (29. März 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🪙
> 
> Newsletter


Danke dir wie immer für den Link. Bitte poste ihn nochmals, da er nicht funktioniert. Danke


----------



## FritzeF (29. März 2022)

funktioniert dieser Link ?


----------



## chbike (29. März 2022)

FritzeF schrieb:


> funktioniert dieser Link ?


Passt - danke


----------



## chbike (29. März 2022)

Newsletter 📰


----------



## Cuthepro (30. März 2022)

Hat jemand das reale Gewicht der Novatec M30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FritzeF (30. März 2022)

News


----------



## FritzeF (31. März 2022)

Und wieder ein Neuer


----------



## chbike (31. März 2022)

News


----------



## Stetox (1. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## big_scoop (1. April 2022)

schade das der Rabattcode *RCZCY4* für die F34 Performance Elite nicht funktioniert


----------



## chbike (1. April 2022)

big_scoop schrieb:


> schade das der Rabattcode *RCZCY4* für die F34 Performance Elite nicht funktioniert


Hat jemand einen Code der funktioniert? Danke


----------



## big_scoop (1. April 2022)

bei der RS Revelaltion funktioniert er, scheint also leider ein faules Ei seitens RCZ  zu sein.


----------



## Daniel1893 (1. April 2022)

big_scoop schrieb:


> schade das der Rabattcode *RCZCY4* für die F34 Performance Elite nicht funktioniert



Es gab zwei gleiche Artikel im RCZ-Shop. Einer davon ist jetzt nicht mehr gelistet und war bei mir auch schon direkt nach Newslettererhalt ausverkauft.


----------



## mip86 (1. April 2022)

big_scoop schrieb:


> schade das der Rabattcode *RCZCY4* für die F34 Performance Elite nicht funktioniert





chbike schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Code der funktioniert? Danke





big_scoop schrieb:


> bei der RS Revelaltion funktioniert er, scheint also leider ein faules Ei seitens RCZ  zu sein.


die Gabel war 2x gelistet mit identischer Nr. Ist ausverkauft wo der Code funktionierte...


----------



## big_scoop (1. April 2022)

danke für den Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (1. April 2022)

Ich mach mich nass, die Whiskey-Felgen wurden verschickt 😱


----------



## pAn1c (1. April 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich mach mich nass, die Whiskey-Felgen wurden verschickt 😱


Ja und wo bleibt jetzt mein R5 Laufradsatz?


----------



## BigJohn (1. April 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Ja und wo bleibt jetzt mein R5 Laufradsatz?


Du solltest sie mal dran erinnern, dass die 20 Werktage bereits um sind. Dann lösen die das Problem bestimmt in Windeseile  🤓


----------



## Cuthepro (1. April 2022)

Rennradfahrer seid gespannt


----------



## Poldi78 (1. April 2022)

🥥
Newsletter


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. April 2022)

big_scoop schrieb:


> schade das der Rabattcode *RCZCY4* für die F34 Performance Elite nicht funktioniert


Ist eh ne Pedelec-Variante gewesen, oder? 

Was auch immer das bei dem Modell bedeutet. War mal so, dass dann das Innenleben der eins kleineren Gabel drin ist, weil die Standrohre dickere Wandstärken haben. Also von der 32er in dem Fall?


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (2. April 2022)

Morgen Newsletter 
Enthält die Formula Nero C und der Code funktioniert.


----------



## Stetox (2. April 2022)

Newsletter 
Unter anderem 
Lyrik Ultimate 29"
 newmen EG35 29" Felge


----------



## chbike (2. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoDingens (2. April 2022)

Gabs/gibts für den

ROCKSHOX REAR SHOCK SUPER DELUXE ULTIMATE COIL RCT 205X57.5MM TRUNNION (00.4118.282.007) 

nen Code? Hab in den Newslettern keinen gefunden. Sagt bitte nein 🙈


----------



## rush_dc (2. April 2022)

Stetox schrieb:


> Newsletter
> Unter anderem
> Lyrik Ultimate 29"
> newmen EG35 29" Felge


Da würde ich mir vorher z.B.: bei r2 eine um 700€ holen, lagernd  und wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme falls Garantie benötigt wird, als um 660 bei rcz mit ungewisser Wartezeit.


----------



## Flo7 (2. April 2022)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir vorher z.B.: bei r2 eine um 700€ holen, lagernd  und wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme falls Garantie benötigt wird, als um 660 bei rcz mit ungewisser Wartezeit.



Ich würde aktuell abwarten und mir die neuen Modelle holen.


----------



## Poldi78 (3. April 2022)

🫑

Newsletter


----------



## chbike (3. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Deleted 604991 (3. April 2022)

MoDingens schrieb:


> Gabs/gibts für den
> 
> ROCKSHOX REAR SHOCK SUPER DELUXE ULTIMATE COIL RCT 205X57.5MM TRUNNION (00.4118.282.007)
> 
> nen Code? Hab in den Newslettern keinen gefunden. Sagt bitte nein 🙈


RCZBOB3- 356,29 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (4. April 2022)

👅

Newsletter


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (4. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Schmalte (4. April 2022)

Super Deluxe für 300€ ist ja nicht schlecht...


----------



## Flo7 (4. April 2022)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Super Deluxe für 300€ ist ja nicht schlecht...



Aber kein besonders guter Preis...


----------



## sjaeger (5. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Und da sind die guten Stücke! Zusammen 130€ (90€ für die Infinito und 40€ für die Powerstrap) inkl. Versand bei genau 8 Tagen Lieferzeit. Wir sind super Happy (auch wenn diese Kunststoffversiegelung auf dem Infinito in echt nicht so toll aussieht).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1444468
> 
> ...



Also FIZIK wird doch verschickt...
Ich habe FIZIK Shoes Infinito X1 am 11.12.21 bestellt, aber so langsam glaube ich nicht mehr dran..bin eigentlich geduldiger RCZ Käufer.


----------



## Deleted 604991 (5. April 2022)

Habe die FIZIK Shoes Infinito X1 in 42 am 29.3 bestellt, am 31.3 wurden sie versendet. Hoffe deine Kommen noch an.


----------



## Poldi78 (5. April 2022)

🧛‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## sjaeger (5. April 2022)

max7373 schrieb:


> Habe die FIZIK Shoes Infinito X1 in 42 am 29.3 bestellt, am 31.3 wurden sie versendet. Hoffe deine Kommen noch an.


Das ist genau das was mich langsam stutzig macht, habe ja schon im Dezember bestellt...da waren die Schuhe aber auch nochmal günstiger...


----------



## fone (5. April 2022)

Mal ne blöde Frage zu diesen E-Bike-Rahmen, kriegt man passende Motoren und Akkus irgendwo leicht zu kaufen? Ist da schon irgendwas genormt oder weiß man, was da ran gehört?
Frage für meine Frau.


----------



## isartrails (5. April 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage
> (...)
> Frage für meine Frau.


Lass sie das nicht sehen, sonst war es längstens deine Frau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colori (6. April 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage zu diesen E-Bike-Rahmen, kriegt man passende Motoren und Akkus irgendwo leicht zu kaufen? Ist da schon irgendwas genormt oder weiß man, was da ran gehört?
> Frage für meine Frau.


Vergiss es! Jeder Motor hat eine eigene Aufnahme, d.h. Du müsstest erstmal wissen was da rein gehört, Bosch, Shimano,... Wenn Du das weißt bist Du noch immer nicht weiter, meines Wissens nach verkauft keiner der europäischen Hersteller bzw. Shimano die Antriebssysteme an Endkunden.
Bei RCZ gibt es von Zeit zu Zeit ja Bosch 45km/h Motoren, dann fehlt Dir aber noch immer Display und Akku dazu passend.
Bestenfalls findest Du was bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen - dann kannst Du aber auch gleich ein gebrauchtes Pedelec kaufen und kommst unterm Strich deutlich billiger weg.


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (6. April 2022)

Colori schrieb:


> Vergiss es! Jeder Motor hat eine eigene Aufnahme, d.h. Du müsstest erstmal wissen was da rein gehört, Bosch, Shimano,... Wenn Du das weißt bist Du noch immer nicht weiter, meines Wissens nach verkauft keiner der europäischen Hersteller bzw. Shimano die Antriebssysteme an Endkunden.
> Bei RCZ gibt es von Zeit zu Zeit ja Bosch 45km/h Motoren, dann fehlt Dir aber noch immer Display und Akku dazu passend.
> Bestenfalls findest Du was bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen - dann kannst Du aber auch gleich ein gebrauchtes Pedelec kaufen und kommst unterm Strich deutlich billiger weg.


Das mit den Motoren stimmt nicht so ganz, die Freunde von Schliersee-Bikeparts haben einige auf Lager, die sie für einen fairen Kurs verkaufen 
Rest stimmt leider voll und ganz, allein bei Bosch gibt es zwischen Gen 1 bis Gen 4 insgesamt 4 verschiedene Motoraufnahmen die untereinander nur sehr begrenzt oder teilweise gar nicht miteinander kompatibel sind..
Aber Displays und Akkus sind grundsätzlich leicht zu bekommen und mit Plug and Play zu verbinden. 
Da sieht es ganz anders mit den Motoren und Rahmen aus, denn jeder Motor muss an das System (Kettenlänge, Übersetzung, Riemen/Kette) mittels Computer angepasst werden. Das können aber keine Bikeshops, die passenden Containerdateien für die jeweilige Motor/Ketten Kombination hat einzig und allein Bosch (theoretisch zumindest ).


----------



## greifswald (7. April 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage zu diesen E-Bike-Rahmen, kriegt man passende Motoren und Akkus irgendwo leicht zu kaufen? Ist da schon irgendwas genormt oder weiß man, was da ran gehört?
> Frage für meine Frau.


Eine Option wäre zumindest Adapterplatten basteln und einen Nachrüstmotor (Bafang, tongsheng) anbauen. Haben einige bereits gemacht und man ist nicht auf teure inkompatible Systeme (Wkku+Controller+Motor) der Marktführer angewiesen


----------



## Colori (7. April 2022)

Aber unterm Strich bringt es dir keinen Vorteil so einen Rahmen als Basis zu nehmen für einen Eigenbau. Das wird mehr gebastel und sieht nachher wilder aus als jede Eigenbau Umrüstung eines konventionellen Rades mit Nabenmotor oder Tongsheng etc. Mittelmotoren.
Ich hab schon einiges auf Nabenmotorbasis umgebaut mit eigenbau Trinkflaschenakku und hab schon ein paar mal in dem Wunsch nach noch besserer Integration, also cleanerem Look nach Ebikerahmen mit Rahmenakku geschaut. Die passenden Komponenten zu finden ist aber immer schwer und teuer.


----------



## Colori (7. April 2022)

Mal ne Frage zum Novatec M30 Laufradsatz. Den gibt es ja gerade für um 300€ angeblich in 5 Werktagen - hat irgendjemand schonmal einen bekommen? Ein Freund von mir wartet seit November...


----------



## Poldi78 (7. April 2022)

👨‍🍳

Newsletter


----------



## fone (7. April 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Lass sie das nicht sehen, sonst war es längstens deine Frau...


Ne, die würde ganz gerne E-Bike fahren. Aber ich lass sie noch ein paar Jahre warten. 

Dachte mir schon, dass es ein ziemliches Gebastel würde, mit so einem einzelnen Rahmen. Danke. Es gibt halt zur Zeit bei RCZ auch sonst nix was mich irgendwie interessieren würde.


----------



## isartrails (7. April 2022)

Colori schrieb:


>


Was für einen Achsnabenstandard hat das Santa?
Wenn du dich schon so gut auskennst: gibt’s für 142mm-Steckachsenstandard eine Lösung?


----------



## Sahnie (8. April 2022)

Habe seit mehreren Wochen nix bestellt und jetzt aus Panik was ausgesucht um nicht aus dem Verteiler zu fliegen. Zum Glück gab es meine cremefarbenen Kendas für das Stadtrad (2,99 statt 340,49) jetzt im Doppelpack statt nur einzeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stetox (8. April 2022)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Habe seit mehreren Wochen nix bestellt und jetzt aus Panik was ausgesucht um nicht aus dem Verteiler zu fliegen. Zum Glück gab es meine cremefarbenen Kendas für das Stadtrad (2,99 statt 340,49) jetzt im Doppelpack statt nur einzeln.


Den Gedanken, dass inaktive Kunden aus dem Verteiler fliegen hatte ich noch gar nicht. Das kommt hoffentlich nicht vor, weil ich jetzt erstmal eine Konsumpause machen will.


----------



## Schibbl (8. April 2022)

Der Idee kann ich widersprechen. Gerade hatte ich den Newsletter wieder bekommen und drei Bestellungen getätigt, so war es 4 Wochen später schon wieder vorbei. Ich bin weiterhin auf eure Gunst angewiesen.


----------



## Colori (8. April 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Was für einen Achsnabenstandard hat das Santa?
> Wenn du dich schon so gut auskennst: gibt’s für 142mm-Steckachsenstandard eine Lösung?


Das ist ein Tallboy1 mit 135mm Schnellspannachse - das war der Grund, das umzubauen. Eine Echte Steckachsenlösung gibt es meines Wissens nach nur bei den Direktläufern, also z.B. Go Swiss Drive (wird nicht mehr gebaut) oder Alber/Neodrives. Go Swiss Drive findet man noch Reste neu, Alber verkaufen einige Händler auf Anfrage - offiziell verkauft Alber die nicht für Nachrüstungen. ...und ich hab mal Preise für um 2000€ für die Nachrüstung gefunden.

Leider sind die Direktläufer immer riesig.

Die Getriebemotoren sind ja Innenläufer, da ist kein Platz für eine durchgängige Steckachse. Bei Aliexpress finden sich auch wenige Direktläufer, die haben aber auch eine Gewindeachse.

Ich hab hier noch ein Langzeitprojekt liegen, an dem ich immer mal wieder baue - ein AKM Q75 Vorderradnabenmotor umgebaut auf Hinterradmotor mit DT Ratchet EXP Freilauf und halben steckachsen von rechts und links eingeschraubt. Für die nächste Woche steht das Fräsen des Gewindes in das Gehäuse  für den DT Freilauf an.


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. April 2022)

Stetox schrieb:


> Den Gedanken, dass inaktive Kunden aus dem Verteiler fliegen hatte ich noch gar nicht. Das kommt hoffentlich nicht vor.


Ist zumindest bei mir nicht so gewesen.
Bestimmt ein Jahr nix bestellt, NL kam trotzdem immer weiter.


----------



## Nd-60 (8. April 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ist zumindest bei mir nicht so gewesen.
> Bestimmt ein Jahr nix bestellt, NL kam trotzdem immer weiter.


Same here


----------



## nox_ (8. April 2022)

Vor zwei Jahren mal bestellt aber nie einen Newsletter bekommen. 😢 Daher vielen Dank an alle die ihn hier reinstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FritzeF (9. April 2022)

Morgenlektüre


----------



## chbike (9. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (10. April 2022)

🦩

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (10. April 2022)

🏰

Newsletter


----------



## Stetox (10. April 2022)

Die Fox landet sicher wieder zu unverschämten Preisen im Bikemarkt


----------



## ernmar (10. April 2022)

Die 38er Performance gibt es seit Januar bei RCZ immer mal wieder. Scheint keiner so richtig zu wollen. Die macht nicht blingbling


----------



## Teuflor (10. April 2022)

Musst Sternderl Aufkleber drauf machen, dann bling 

ne Domain gibts ja andauernd um die 400€, also wieso dann ne 38er performance?


----------



## herbstl78 (11. April 2022)

blöde Frage:

was versteht RCZ bei Lieferung zu:     to a pick up point
hat das schon wer ausprobiert, nach Österreich?


----------



## BigJohn (11. April 2022)

Funktioniert zumindest in Deutschland (noch) nicht ordentlich. Es gibt bei mondial relay direkt zwar Abholpunkte in meiner Nähe, ich kann sie aber über rcz nicht anwählen.


----------



## isartrails (11. April 2022)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> Lieferung zu:     to a pick up point


Da würde ich die Finger von lassen.
Wie der Vorredner schon geschrieben hat, lassen sich nur aktuell nur Points in Frankreich auswählen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (11. April 2022)

Würde von Mondial Relay wenn möglich generell die Finger lassen. Hatte jetzt schon ein paar Mal was bei eBay in Frankreich gekauft und der Verkäufer hat mit Mondial Relay verschickt... das hat jeweils immer fast einen Monat gedauert, eh der Kram hier war - Partner von denen hier drüben ist dann Hermes.
Das Zeug lag immer erst noch wochenlang in einem Umschlagzentrum irgendwo in Frankreich rum, eh sich mal was tat.


----------



## englbert (11. April 2022)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> blöde Frage:
> 
> was versteht RCZ bei Lieferung zu:     to a pick up point
> hat das schon wer ausprobiert, nach Österreich?


Dieser Lieferservice Mondial Relay hat auch Kooperationspartner außerhalb. In folgender Suchmaske lässt sich Deutschland auswählen und es werden Hermes Pickup Stationen angezeigt.
https://www.mondialrelay.fr/trouver-le-point-relais-le-plus-proche-de-chez-moi/

Österreich ist leider nicht dabei. 
Ich hab es aber noch nicht hinbekommen an unseren Edeka/Hermes Pickup zu bestellen.
Bei der Abschätzung der VK wird zwar Mondial angezeigt, jedoch bei der tatsächlichen Bestellung klappts nicht. Laut RCZ sind dann die Artikel nicht per Mondial lieferbar. Ich vermute deren System erkennt einfach die Abholstation nicht.


----------



## Poldi78 (11. April 2022)

🦬

Newsletter


----------



## Stetox (11. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## baconcookie (11. April 2022)

Hier stand Müll


----------



## Poldi78 (12. April 2022)

🦉

Newsletter


----------



## Stetox (12. April 2022)

Special HX1501 29", 30mm
Boost, xD


----------



## Stetox (12. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Zaskarpeter (13. April 2022)

Colori schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Novatec M30 Laufradsatz. Den gibt es ja gerade für um 300€ angeblich in 5 Werktagen - hat irgendjemand schonmal einen bekommen? Ein Freund von mir wartet seit November...


gerade eingetroffen, 1877g mit Band und Ventilen (27,5)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastel763 (13. April 2022)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> gerade eingetroffen, 1877g mit Band und Ventilen (27,5)


Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Sahnie (13. April 2022)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Habe seit mehreren Wochen nix bestellt und jetzt aus Panik was ausgesucht um nicht aus dem Verteiler zu fliegen. Zum Glück gab es meine cremefarbenen Kendas für das Stadtrad (2,99 statt 340,49) jetzt im Doppelpack statt nur einzeln.


Gab noch einen Doppelpack Schläuche dazu, haben wohl meinen Post gelesen.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (13. April 2022)

Bastel763 schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt?


31.03.2022


----------



## Bastel763 (13. April 2022)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> 31.03.2022


Hab am 6.04. bestellt! Dann bin ich mal guter Dinge dass sich im April noch was tut…


----------



## chbike (13. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (14. April 2022)

🐚

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (14. April 2022)

Witzig, aus heiterem Himmel habe ich heute die Lieferankündigung von DPD erhalten, das in 1-2 Werktagen meine am 28.01. bestellten Novatec Diablo kommen sollen 🤞🏼.


----------



## Stetox (14. April 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Witzig, aus heiterem Himmel habe ich heute die Lieferankündigung von DPD erhalten, das in 1-2 Werktagen meine am 28.01. bestellten Novatec Diablo kommen sollen 🤞🏼.


War das deine erste Bestellung bei RCZ? 🤭😁


----------



## youdontknow (14. April 2022)

Stetox schrieb:


> War das deine erste Bestellung bei RCZ? 🤭😁


Ja und ich wusste auch auf was ich mich einlasse. War nur überrascht, weil von RCZ keine Info kam.


----------



## Stetox (14. April 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ja und ich wusste auch auf was ich mich einlasse. War nur überrascht, weil von RCZ keine Info kam.


Das ist normal, aber dafür hat man manchmal super Schnäppchen 


Newsletter


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. April 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> War nur überrascht, weil von RCZ keine Info kam.


Kannst froh sein wenn sie dir überhaupt Bescheid geben


----------



## Poldi78 (15. April 2022)

🫖

Newsletter


----------



## Stetox (15. April 2022)

Wer braucht 29 Zoll Laufräder von DT Swiss? 

Dann klicke hier


----------



## Poldi78 (16. April 2022)

🦥

Newsletter


----------



## rush_dc (16. April 2022)

Schade,  gerade die Rückzahlung für die SDG Slater Jr Sachen bekommen. Das wäre ein richtiges Schnäppchen gewesen.


----------



## Hille2001 (16. April 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stetox (17. April 2022)

Frohe Ostern 
DT Swiss 27,5/29 auch Carbon
DVO Kleinteile


----------



## Stetox (17. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## JohnnyRider (17. April 2022)

Was machen die E-Bike Versionen der Fox Gabeln anders? Im Netz findet man dazu nicht viel, sind ja nicht für den Aftermarket


----------



## Stetox (17. April 2022)

Da gibt es erstmal den Unterschied Ebike tuned und Ebike optimised. Bei einem sind glaub ich nur Gabelkrone und Co verstärkt und das Innenleben ist gleich. Bei der anderen ist die ganze Gabel verstärkt und für das Innenleben weniger Platz.

Bei der Fox 36 hatte man bei der billigen Version scheinbar das Innenleben einer Fox 34.

Was tuned und optimized bedeutet, findest du sicher über die Suchfunktion. Hier in dem Thread wurde das mal diskutiert.

Die Fox 36, welche damals angeboten wurden, waren die bessere/normale Variante.


----------



## JohnnyRider (18. April 2022)

Danke. Bei der 38er aus dem aktuellen Newsletter steht nur E-Bike+ sonst nichts...


----------



## ma1208 (18. April 2022)

Bei der 38 ist nur die Grundabstimmung der Dämpfung etwas softer. Hardware ist ansonsten gleich.


----------



## Hille2001 (18. April 2022)

Heute kamen schon 2 NL an

https://go.mail-coach.com/t/ViewEma...AA6168FA7F290B8E8FDC6A0?alternativeLink=False









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Poldi78 (18. April 2022)

🥒

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (19. April 2022)

🥌

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (19. April 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Witzig, aus heiterem Himmel habe ich heute die Lieferankündigung von DPD erhalten, das in 1-2 Werktagen meine am 28.01. bestellten Novatec Diablo kommen sollen 🤞🏼.


Heute geliefert und bereits tubeless aufgebaut, stark. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der xD Freilauf.


----------



## Terentius (19. April 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Heute geliefert und bereits tubeless aufgebaut, stark. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der xD Freilauf.


Sind das die Diablo XL in 27,5"?

Meine hängen seit dem 11. (laut Sendungsnummer) bei RCZ fest. Vermutlich keine korrekte Sendungsnummer angegeben, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## youdontknow (19. April 2022)

Terentius schrieb:


> Sind das die Diablo XL in 27,5"?
> 
> Meine hängen seit dem 11. (laut Sendungsnummer) bei RCZ fest. Vermutlich keine korrekte Sendungsnummer angegeben, ich bin gespannt.


Korrekt, das sind diese. Sendungsnummer gab es bei mir nicht, habe letzte Woche von DPD ne Info über die Zustellung bekommen.


----------



## Cuthepro (19. April 2022)

Hat schon jemand die SRAM XX1/X01/NX Kettenblätter bekommen die es Mal gab? Und hat jemand den Fulcrum R3 Laufradsatz auch heute storniert bekommen? Der Campa Scirocco wurde davor storniert, daraufhin dachte ich bestelle ich den R3 vlt klappt es mit dem R3... 😭


----------



## Rick7 (19. April 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Heute geliefert und bereits tubeless aufgebaut, stark. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der xD Freilauf.


Wo bestellst du den? Wäre cool wenn du kurz Rückmeldung geben könntest wenn er passt. Danke ✌️


----------



## youdontknow (19. April 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Wo bestellst du den? Wäre cool wenn du kurz Rückmeldung geben könntest wenn er passt. Danke ✌️


Den werde ich hier bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (20. April 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Den werde ich hier bestellen.


Ach die Option nukeproof  hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm. Gute Idee.
Ist dann quasi der hier als nukeproof gelabelt. Wie gesagt, wäre cool wenn du kurz Rückmeldung geben könntet wenn der passt. Danke Gruß Rick


----------



## youdontknow (20. April 2022)

An die Besitzer der Diablo XL:
Wofür ist der silberne Ring auf dem Freilauf (gesichert mit einem Gummi)?
Kann der weg oder ist das Kunst?

edit: Ich habe ihn jetzt dran gelassen und meine NX Kassette einfach drauf gepackt, passt. Ohne diesen Ring fühlte es sich alles etwas wackelig an.


----------



## mr.fish (20. April 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> An die Besitzer der Diablo XL:
> Wofür ist der silberne Ring auf dem Freilauf (gesichert mit einem Gummi)?
> Kann der weg oder ist das Kunst?


Soweit ich weiß bleibt der für MTB Kassetten (8- bis 11-fach) drauf. Für Shimano 11-fach Roadkassetten kommt der runter. Novatec packt den vermutlich auf alle LFRs drauf, unabhängig ob Road oder MTB.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (20. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## fone (21. April 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Den werde ich hier bestellen.


Ah, höchst interessant, Nuke Proof Freilauf ist Novatec?
Wie funktioniert denn der Freilaufwechsel bei Novatec?

Ich bin irgendwie so DTSwiss fixiert, weil ich da den Freilaufwechsel beherrsche.


----------



## xforce1 (21. April 2022)

NukeProof wird wahrscheinlich keine eigenen Naben entwickelt haben. Aber ich kenne mich auch nicht wirklich aus bei Novatec.
Aber erstmal muss RCZ liefern, dann kümmere ich mich um den Freilauf. Keine Lust mir jetzt nen Freilauf ans Bein zu binden ohne den passenden LRS.


----------



## BigJohn (21. April 2022)

Nukeproof labelt Novatec-Naben oder lässt sie dort fertigen und übernimmt gleich die Freiläufe. Der Freilaufwechsel an sich funktioniert immer gleich (->einfach Abziehen), zumindest konnte ich zwischen Hope/Novatec/DT keinen großen Unterschiede feststellen. Meine Novatec-Naben hatten alle geschraubte Endkappen, aber die haben an aktuellen Modellen sicher auch gesteckte.


----------



## dinopfugs (21. April 2022)

Es gibt jetzt schon Wochen die Novatec R5 - haben die so viele davon? Will die Keiner?
In jedem Fall sollen die endlich mal liefern


----------



## pAn1c (21. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt schon Wochen die Novatec R5 - haben die so viele davon? Will die Keiner?
> In jedem Fall sollen die endlich mal liefern


Ich frage mich auch, wann die endlich ankommen


----------



## youdontknow (22. April 2022)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß bleibt der für MTB Kassetten (8- bis 11-fach) drauf. Für Shimano 11-fach Roadkassetten kommt der runter. Novatec packt den vermutlich auf alle LFRs drauf, unabhängig ob Road oder MTB.


Jepp, habe nochmal bei Novatec nachgefragt, weil ich es einfach wissen wollte.




Räder rollen übrigens gut und der Nabensound gefällt mir auch (ist nicht so laut).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noobsaibot (23. April 2022)

Morgen Newsletter


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (23. April 2022)

Nachmittagsversion


----------



## Stetox (24. April 2022)

Sonntag 8:05

Sonntag 8:15

Sieht auf den ersten Blick gleich aus


----------



## bushDoctor (24. April 2022)

Kann der Fazua Motor am Isaac Saros E-Xplore etwas?

Tante Edit:
Bei mir kommt nach Abzug (Isaac Saros E-Xplore) XL wieder der Originalpreis raus… 
- dann soll er wohl nicht bestellt werden🥲


----------



## isartrails (24. April 2022)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Kann der Fazua Motor am Isaac Saros E-Xplore etwas?


Wenn einer drin ist, vielleicht.
Bei RCZ wäre ich mir nichtmal sicher, ob du nicht eine leere Rahmenröhre ohne Motor erwirbst...


----------



## Stetox (24. April 2022)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Kann der Fazua Motor am Isaac Saros E-Xplore etwas?
> 
> Tante Edit:
> Bei mir kommt nach Abzug (Isaac Saros E-Xplore) XL wieder der Originalpreis raus…
> - dann soll er wohl nicht bestellt werden🥲


hast du beide Links getestet? Innerhalb von zehn Minuten kamen zwei Newsletter, vielleicht war einer fehlerhaft.


----------



## bushDoctor (24. April 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wenn einer drin ist, vielleicht.
> Bei RCZ wäre ich mir nichtmal sicher, ob du nicht eine leere Rahmenröhre ohne Motor erwirbst...


Steht bei RCZ tatsächlich relativ genau drin, was dabei ist. Also mit Motor und Technik…


Stetox schrieb:


> hast du beide Links getestet? Innerhalb von zehn Minuten kamen zwei Newsletter, vielleicht war einer fehlerhaft.


Ah, der frühere funktioniert seltsamerweise.  Guter Hinweis. 👍
Warum dann der spätere fehlerhafte, frag ich mich. Ist auch noch leider teurer als im späteren NL. 😢


----------



## michael66 (24. April 2022)

Sollte natürlich bis zum 25.4 heißen 🤪


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. April 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Offer available until monday 25th April  2022 at midnight (CET)
> Steht immer darunter *bis* wann der Code gilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (25. April 2022)

🦴

Newsletter


----------



## Tom197 (25. April 2022)

igi1 schrieb:


> Juhu, Novatec R5 bestellt! Ich hoffe die taugen was 😎


kannst Du mir sagen ob diese was sind, wollte auch bestellen


----------



## Tom197 (25. April 2022)

kann mir jemand was sagen bezüglich der Novatec R5 Disk, suche zurzeit einen Carbon-Laufradsatz...


----------



## mr.fish (25. April 2022)

Tom197 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand was sagen bezüglich der Novatec R5 Disk, suche zurzeit einen Carbon-Laufradsatz...


Was möchtest du denn wissen? Ist auf jeden Fall die günstigste Möglichkeit an Hochprofil Carbon Laufräder zu kommen und Novatec ist solide Massenware.


----------



## Flo7 (25. April 2022)

Meine XX1 Kettenblätter wurde heute leider storniert.


----------



## Tom197 (25. April 2022)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Was möchtest du denn wissen? Ist auf jeden Fall die günstigste Möglichkeit an Hochprofil Carbon Laufräder zu kommen und Novatec ist solide Massenware.


ich habe bis jetzt die Mavic Cosmic Carbon SL 45 gefahren...waren ok, wollte nicht mehr soviel für einen Laufradsatz ausgeben, wenn es günstiger geht...es sollte natürlich auch halten....
deswegen die Frage nach Erfahrungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (25. April 2022)

Tom197 schrieb:


> kannst Du mir sagen ob diese was sind, wollte auch bestellen


Novatec R5 Carbon ist sowas wie der Lidl Montageständer nur von RCZ


----------



## Jrich (25. April 2022)

rms69 schrieb:


> Novatec R5 Carbon ist sowas wie der Lidl Montageständer nur von RCZ


... Und viiiiel schneller 👍

Aber ganz im Ernst:
Hatte sie die Tage in der Hand - machen einen hochwertigen Eindruck. 
Decals kannst du bei Bedarf easy entfernen. 
Freilaufgeräusch etwas leiser als bei meinen Rose Rc Fifty (die allerdings auch echt laut sind). Würde mal sagen die Novatec sind mittellaut. 

Gewicht mit ~1.650g auch in Ordnung. 

Kannste zu dem Kurs eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen. Im Zweifel kaufen, testen und zur Not zum Selbstkostenpreis + 5€ wieder verkaufen!


----------



## Tom197 (25. April 2022)

rms69 schrieb:


> Novatec R5 Carbon ist sowas wie der Lidl Montageständer nur von RCZ


es gibt Kommentare die braucht kein Mensch


----------



## Jandy (25. April 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🦴
> 
> Newsletter


Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie das mit dem newsletter funktioniert?
Habe mich dafür angemeldet aber bekomme keine Nachrichten..


----------



## Flaminski (25. April 2022)

Jandy schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie das mit dem newsletter funktioniert?
> Habe mich dafür angemeldet aber bekomme keine Nachrichten..


Das kann dir tatsächlich keiner wirklich erklären.  Das ist ein reines Glücksspiel da, trotz Anmeldung, den Newsletter zu bekommen.


----------



## zerocolder (25. April 2022)

Jandy schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie das mit dem newsletter funktioniert?
> Habe mich dafür angemeldet aber bekomme keine Nachrichten..


Ich glaube da sitzt ein Praktikant und verwaltet die Newsletter Datenbank. Meld dich einfach mehr mals an bis du den Praktikant nerven würdest. Ich hab auch früher so gemacht. Mit etwas Glück und voila! Willkommen im Klub... 🤣


----------



## OmarLittle (25. April 2022)

Oder man fragt freundlich per Mail oder direkt bei der Bestellung.


----------



## rms69 (25. April 2022)

Tom197 schrieb:


> es gibt Kommentare die braucht kein Mensch


QED


----------



## Poldi78 (26. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Jrich (26. April 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Newsletter


Hinweis für alle Novatec R5 Liebäugler:

Habe ein Set am 5.4. bestellt, damals als "Lieferung in 5 Tagen" beschrieben. 
Gestern mal bei Nieves nachgefragt, weil die Räder seit ein paar Tagen in den NL als "in Stock" gelistet werden. 

Sind laut Nieves nicht auf Lager, sondern noch im Zulauf. 

Kann also durchaus noch dauern 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastel763 (26. April 2022)

Jrich schrieb:


> Hinweis für alle Novatec R5 Liebäugler:
> 
> Habe ein Set am 5.4. bestellt, damals als "Lieferung in 5 Tagen" beschrieben.
> Gestern mal bei Nieves nachgefragt, weil die Räder seit ein paar Tagen in den NL als "in Stock" gelistet werden.
> ...


Hab auch wegen den M30 gefragt! Selbes Bestelldatum, selbe Antwort😅


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (26. April 2022)

Verteiler


----------



## bushDoctor (26. April 2022)

Was ist denn das für eine Selva? Genauere Bezeichnung fehlt leider. Decals sehen nach älterer Version aus...


----------



## maed0711 (26. April 2022)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Selva? Genauere Bezeichnung fehlt leider. Decals sehen nach älterer Version aus...


Bis auf kleine optische Änderungen (Decals, Lockouthebel) hat sich da nichts geändert in den Jahren. Spannender ist die Frage, ob da nun eine S, R oder Coil geliefert wird. 
Für unter 500 Euro jedoch ein sehr guter Preis - egal was kommt.


----------



## bushDoctor (26. April 2022)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht - war wegen der Abbildung doch leicht irritiert. R-Version wäre ja wirklich fein.


----------



## Phi-Me (26. April 2022)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Selva? Genauere Bezeichnung fehlt leider. Decals sehen nach älterer Version aus...


Hab noch nie gesehen, dass die Decals kamen, welche abgebildet sind😂

Hab mal eine für mein nächstes Hardtail bestellt.  Egal was kommt, das passt für den Preis...


----------



## englbert (26. April 2022)

Phi-Me schrieb:


> Hab noch nie gesehen, dass die Decals kamen, welche abgebildet sind😂
> 
> Hab mal eine für mein nächstes Hardtail bestellt.  Egal was kommt, das passt für den Preis...


Dito, ne alte ohne S bzw. R sollte sich ja auf eine R upgraden lassen.


----------



## maed0711 (26. April 2022)

englbert schrieb:


> Dito, ne alte ohne S bzw. R sollte sich ja auf eine R upgraden lassen.


Ist die "alte" nicht eine S ohne den expliziten Namenszusatz? Das kam doch nur in Abgrenzung zur neueren R. 
Umbau auf R geht daher auf jeden Fall. Bin gespannt, was kommt.


----------



## englbert (27. April 2022)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Ist die "alte" nicht eine S ohne den expliziten Namenszusatz? Das kam doch nur in Abgrenzung zur neueren R.
> Umbau auf R geht daher auf jeden Fall. Bin gespannt, was kommt.


Exactamente, das wollte ich ausdrücken. Falls jemand genau weiß mit welchen Teilen (bestenfalls verfügbar) sich der Umbau machen lässt -> bitte teilen. Ich find keine Explosionszeichnung/spare parts list der R und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es das ganze Upgradekit braucht. Wenn das nämlich aus ner Coil ne Luftgabel zaubert, hab ich vermutlich danach was doppelt😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mailo23 (27. April 2022)

englbert schrieb:


> Wenn das nämlich aus ner Coil ne Luftgabel zaubert, hab ich vermutlich danach was doppelt



Umbau von Coil auf Luft geht nicht, da die Feder die Luftkammer zerkratzt. Die ist dann nicht mehr dicht. 
Wenn es also ein Upgradekit auf "R" gibt wird es das Richtige Kit sein für das Upgrade "S" auf "R".


----------



## englbert (27. April 2022)

mailo23 schrieb:


> Umbau von Coil auf Luft geht nicht, da die Feder die Luftkammer zerkratzt. Die ist dann nicht mehr dicht.
> Wenn es also ein Upgradekit auf "R" gibt wird es das Richtige Kit sein für das Upgrade "S" auf "R".


Guter Input mit den Kratzern, aber dieses Problem lässt sich wohl durch vertauschen der Seiten von Feder und Dämpfung beheben. Der Werbesprech mag einen ja auch glauben machen, alles marktbefindlichen Selvas ließen sich beliebig hin- und her bauen. Ich hab mir des Upgradekit mal auf Bildern näher angeguckt und die Topcap mit Ventil da tatsächlich nicht entdeckt🧐. Jedoch ein silberner Schraubdeckel, den man dann gegen den schwarzen tauschen kann, also nix doppelt😉


----------



## MK83 (27. April 2022)

Ganz genau - jede Selva lässt sich in jede andere verwandeln. Wenn jedoch auf einer Seite mal die Stahlfedervariante verbaut war dann muss ein Wechsel zu Luft auf der anderen Seite erfolgen. Die Dämpfung wandert dann auf die "zerkratzte" Seite.

Von der Selva S zur R braucht es wirklich nicht das ganze Upgradekit, aber das ist auch hier beschrieben: Umbau zu Selva R
Ansonsten gibt es hier noch allerhand interessantes über die Gabel:
Erfahrungen


----------



## chbike (27. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## David3531 (28. April 2022)

Newsletter für euch 😋


----------



## Sub-Zero (28. April 2022)

Die Maxxis Reifen wären schon nen Schnäppchen...(aber hab schon genug im Keller)...

Gerade eine Mail von Nieves bekommen mit der Nachfrage ob ich auf den bestellten Artikel (Jan 2022,  RS SD Coil)  warten oder stornieren möchte da die Teile noch in Taiwan sind mit possible delay 1-2 month.

Schon mal gut wenn nicht von Seiten RCZ storniert wurde...Teil müsste dann ja irgenwann kommen. Da kann ich glaub noch warten. 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (28. April 2022)

doppel post


----------



## Flo7 (28. April 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Die Maxxis Reifen wären schon nen Schnäppchen...(aber hab schon genug im Keller)...
> 
> Gerade eine Mail von Nieves bekommen mit der Nachfrage ob ich auf den bestellten Artikel (Jan 2022,  RS SD Coil)  warten oder stornieren möchte da die Teile noch in Taiwan sind mit possible delay 1-2 month.
> 
> Schon mal gut wenn nicht von Seiten RCZ storniert wurde...Teil müsste dann ja irgenwann kommen. Da kann ich glaub noch warten. 🤔




Da kommt halt in absehbarer Zeit das neue Lineup 2023 von Rock Shox.


----------



## youdontknow (28. April 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Die Maxxis Reifen wären schon nen Schnäppchen...(aber hab schon genug im Keller)...



Wollte mir beim letztem Mal auch schon einen kleinen Vorrat anlegen aber man kann ja nur einen bestellen oder gibt´s da nen Trick?


----------



## Sub-Zero (28. April 2022)

leider nicht, aber hätte fast zum DHF+ 2 Varianten vom Shorty gegriffen


----------



## David3531 (28. April 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Sahnie (28. April 2022)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Habe seit mehreren Wochen nix bestellt und jetzt aus Panik was ausgesucht um nicht aus dem Verteiler zu fliegen. Zum Glück gab es meine cremefarbenen Kendas für das Stadtrad (2,99 statt 340,49) jetzt im Doppelpack statt nur einzeln.


Die Kendas rollen gut an meiner Stadtkiste, da habe ich heute gleich nachgelegt, Conti Travel für einen Fünfer ohne Mengenbegrenzung. Jetzt habe habe ich ein gut gefülltes Reifenlager an Michelin Rennreifen und Stadtreifen.


----------



## Cuthepro (28. April 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Wollte mir beim letztem Mal auch schon einen kleinen Vorrat anlegen aber man kann ja nur einen bestellen oder gibt´s da nen Trick?


Ikon kann man 4 bestellen. Aber am VR fahren die sich so langsam ab 😂


----------



## Schibbl (29. April 2022)

Gibt es noch keinen neuen Newsletter? Es sind Jagwire Elite Link Sets in der Sitemap aufgetaucht und meine Bestellung von Anfang April diesbezüglich wurde storniert. Ich hoffte durch Bestellung einer anderen Farbe doch noch ein Set zum günstigen Preis zu bekommen.


----------



## Poldi78 (29. April 2022)

🧛‍♂️

War wegen Kindergeburtstag verhindert....


----------



## goldencore (29. April 2022)

Als ob du noch so jung wärst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (29. April 2022)

🐌

Newsletter


----------



## chbike (29. April 2022)

Guten Abend Newsletter


----------



## coquin (29. April 2022)

Hallo,
hat jemand anfangs des Jahres den Laufradsatz Alchemist RH38 Shimano bestellt? Bei mir ist heute nur das Vorderrad angekommen. Vor ein paar Tagen hieß es noch, ich soll mich noch gedulden, die Bestellung kann noch etwas dauern...


----------



## franksprissler (29. April 2022)

coquin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand anfangs des Jahres den Laufradsatz Alchemist RH38 Shimano bestellt? Bei mir ist heute nur das Vorderrad angekommen. Vor ein paar Tagen hieß es noch, ich soll mich noch gedulden, die Bestellung kann noch etwas dauern...


Hab ich auch bestellt - irgendwann im November oder so und bis jetzt hab ich nichts gehört. Aber nur Vorderrad für über 700 Euro ist nicht lustig.


----------



## David3531 (30. April 2022)

Newsletter
mit KS Tele-Stüzen


----------



## FritzeF (30. April 2022)

Hab Mal eine ks Vario Stütze in 27,2 für den Nachwuchs geordert. Ist zwar nicht günstiger als die Brand x von CRC, hab aber was von einstellbaren Luftdruck gelesen und remote Hebel inkl.... Hoffe es war kein Fehlkauf 😁


----------



## dinopfugs (30. April 2022)

Gab es schonmal die XG-1299 SRAM Kasetten oder XX1 / X01 Krubeln?


----------



## Kelevra2011 (30. April 2022)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Hab Mal eine ks Vario Stütze in 27,2 für den Nachwuchs geordert. Ist zwar nicht günstiger als die Brand x von CRC, hab aber was von einstellbaren Luftdruck gelesen und remote Hebel inkl.... Hoffe es war kein Fehlkauf 😁


Hab die lev integra 27.2 in meinem chisel, die tut seit nem Jahr ihren Dienst. Und ja Luftdruck kannst einstellen, von Opa kommt nicht mehr ausem Stuhl bis hin zu katapultstart aufem Flugzeugträger 👍


----------



## ma1208 (1. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Gab es schonmal die XG-1299 SRAM Kasetten oder XX1 / X01 Krubeln?


X01 Kurbel gab es immer mal in letzter Zeit, aber nur für BB30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (1. Mai 2022)

🥥


Newsletter


----------



## Stetox (1. Mai 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Stetox (2. Mai 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Stetox (2. Mai 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Mai 2022)

Stetox schrieb:


> Newsletter


Den duroc 35 Laufradsatz haben die wohl versteckt 🧐


----------



## prolink (2. Mai 2022)

der ist schon verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (3. Mai 2022)

🐭

Newsletter


----------



## Cuthepro (3. Mai 2022)

Novatec R5:

Dear Sir,
Thank you for your mail. We have a Novatec wheelsets arrival this week
and another in two weeks. We will send your order as soon as we receive
your model.
Thank you for your patience and understanding.
Best regards,
Nieves RCZ


----------



## Flo7 (3. Mai 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Novatec R5:
> 
> Dear Sir,
> Thank you for your mail. We have a Novatec wheelsets arrival this week
> ...



Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Cuthepro (3. Mai 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt?


2x Anfang März, einer kam nach einer Woche auf den anderen warte ich noch..


----------



## Poldi78 (3. Mai 2022)

👭

Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (3. Mai 2022)

Wer nicht auf die RCZ R5 warten will, kann hier zuschlagen:


			https://www.bike24.at/p1597681.html


----------



## Poldi78 (4. Mai 2022)

🌧️

Newsletter


----------



## aka (4. Mai 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wer nicht auf die RCZ R5 warten will, kann hier zuschlagen:
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.at/p1597681.html


Off Topic - DXC kannte ich bisher nur als IT Dienstleister (ehem. CSC...)


----------



## dinopfugs (5. Mai 2022)

Kannst du dir nicht ausdenken ...
Will meine Novatec R5 vom 04.03. stornieren weil ich mir nen MTB gekauft hab und denke die R5 werden kacke zu verkaufen sein.
Kriege gerade Antwort: Geht nicht, gerade versendet


----------



## Bastel763 (5. Mai 2022)

Hat jemand zufällig den Novatec M30 LRS 27,5“ im April bestellt und schon erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (5. Mai 2022)

Hatte nen M30 in 29" bestellt und letzte Woche erhalten

Gewicht gewogen: 878g vorne, 1077g hinten. Beide mit Ventil und TL Band


----------



## Bastel763 (5. Mai 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Hatte nen M30 in 29" bestellt und letzte Woche erhalten
> 
> Gewicht gewogen: 878g vorne, 1077g hinten. Beide mit Ventil und TL Band


Hattest du voran eine Versandbestätigung oder Paketankündigung bekommen?


----------



## xforce1 (5. Mai 2022)

Ja, aber ich wohne nicht in Deutschland. Von daher hilft dir meine Aussage wahrscheinlich wenig. Teilweise kommen die Sachen mit UPS.
Der LRS kam aber mit einem anderen Transportunternehmen. Von denen bekomme ich wie bei UPS immer vorher eine Nachricht. Eine Vorankündigung von RCZ kam in diesem Falle nicht. Wenn was mit UPS verschickt wird bekomme ich in der Regel auch von RCZ ne Nachricht.


----------



## Poldi78 (5. Mai 2022)

🤖

Newsletter


----------



## Bastel763 (5. Mai 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich wohne nicht in Deutschland. Von daher hilft dir meine Aussage wahrscheinlich wenig. Teilweise kommen die Sachen mit UPS.
> Der LRS kam aber mit einem anderen Transportunternehmen. Von denen bekomme ich wie bei UPS immer vorher eine Nachricht. Eine Vorankündigung von RCZ kam in diesem Falle nicht. Wenn was mit UPS verschickt wird bekomme ich in der Regel auch von RCZ ne Nachricht.


Ok, habe am 6.4 bestellt und bisher noch nichts bekommen! Auf Nachfrage bekomme ich nur die Antwort dass es noch dauert! Ist dann wohl das bekannte „Gambling“ mit der Lieferzeit und Lieferbarkeit bei RCZ! Dann warte ich mal weiter ab…


----------



## herbstl78 (5. Mai 2022)

bin auch schon neugierig ob die einmal kommen
NOVATEC Wheelset DIABLO 27.5" Disc (15x100mm / 12x148mm) XD Black


----------



## youdontknow (5. Mai 2022)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> bin auch schon neugierig ob die einmal kommen
> NOVATEC Wheelset DIABLO 27.5" Disc (15x100mm / 12x148mm) XD Black


Hat bei mir nur 2einhalb Monate gedauert   .


----------



## herbstl78 (5. Mai 2022)

ich hab eh Zeit, nur hoffentlich kommen sie auch in 15x100mm / 12x148mm


----------



## Poldi78 (5. Mai 2022)

💥

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelevra2011 (5. Mai 2022)

Vertu ich mich da grade oder ist die gx Gruppe recht teuer?


----------



## herbstl78 (5. Mai 2022)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Vertu ich mich da grade oder ist die gx Gruppe recht teuer?


ist schon teuer, findet man um 500€ auch


----------



## Flo7 (5. Mai 2022)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Vertu ich mich da grade oder ist die gx Gruppe recht teuer?



Sind halt bremsen dabei…


----------



## suoixon (6. Mai 2022)

Natürlich ist auch die 38 für 1370€ ein schnapper …


----------



## backinblack76 (6. Mai 2022)

Ihr denkt falsch. Bis das geliefert wird ist der Preisvdurch die Inflation schon wider Ok😉


----------



## Flo7 (6. Mai 2022)

Meine RCZ R5 sind gerade angekommen und werden schon genau überprüft 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetbo0815 (6. Mai 2022)

Wann hattest du die R5 bestellt?


----------



## Flo7 (6. Mai 2022)

Wetbo0815 schrieb:


> Wann hattest du die R5 bestellt?



17.3


----------



## dinopfugs (6. Mai 2022)

Meine sind auch gekommen, bestellt am04.03.
Das Novatec Paket war noch in einem Überpaket eingepackt - DPD hat mir den Scheiss wie immer ohne alles vor die Tür in den strömenden Regen gegestellt.

Gewichte: VR 755g // HR 891g - ich finde 1646g für nen 50er Satz gar nicht so verkehrt.

Leider hab ich aktuell keine Verwendung für die Laufräder


----------



## coquin (6. Mai 2022)

Und ich warte weiterhin auf das fehlende Hinterrad... Allerdings von Alchemist. Mal schauen wie sich das bei RCZ entwickelt. Das Paket kam ebenfalls unangekündigt an.


----------



## dinopfugs (6. Mai 2022)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## mailo23 (6. Mai 2022)

Die R5 gibt's gerade als Centerlock für ~370€ en stock


----------



## Flo7 (6. Mai 2022)

mailo23 schrieb:


> Die R5 gibt's gerade für ~370€ en stock



Was ist denn der unterschied zwischen 2019er und 2021 Version??






						NOVATEC 2019 Paire de roues R5 Carbon Disc Centerlock Clincher 700C Black  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>NOVATEC 2019 Paire de roues R5 Carbon Disc Centerlock Clincher 700C Black </strong></p> <p><span style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; font-style: normal; font-variant-ligatures: normal; fo




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				









						NOVATEC 2021 Wheelset R5 Carbon Disc Clincher 700C Black  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>NOVATEC 2021 Wheelset R5 Carbon Disc Clincher 700C Black </strong></p> <p><span style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; font-style: normal; font-variant-ligatures: normal; font-variant-c




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Cuthepro (6. Mai 2022)

2019 wird vermutlich so aussehen wie auf dem Bild, 2021 sind dann vermutlich die die man bisher immer bekommen hat, entsprachen ja nie der Abbildung im Angebot 


Flo7 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der unterschied zwischen 2019er und 2021 Version??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wetbo0815 (6. Mai 2022)

Von der Beschreibung her das Centerlock


----------



## Cuthepro (6. Mai 2022)

Wetbo0815 schrieb:


> Von der Beschreibung her das Centerlock


Sind beide Centerlock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chbike (6. Mai 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## seto2 (6. Mai 2022)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Innenmaulweite wird bei den 19ern kleiner sein als bei den 21ern.


----------



## englbert (7. Mai 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Innenmaulweite wird bei den 19ern kleiner sein als bei den 21ern.


Mit 18.3mm inner width wirst du vermutlich recht haben, wie der folgende link zeigt.
https://www.theproscloset.com/products/novatec-r5-disc-carbon-clincher-700c-wheelset
Würde mir gut passen.
@Flo7 und @dinopfugs könnten es ja bestätigen, denn ihre sehen denen ziemlich ähnlich.


Flo7 schrieb:


> Meine RCZ R5 sind gerade angekommen und werden schon genau überprüft 😅
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1472573





dinopfugs schrieb:


> Meine sind auch gekommen, bestellt am04.03.
> Das Novatec Paket war noch in einem Überpaket eingepackt - DPD hat mir den Scheiss wie immer ohne alles vor die Tür in den strömenden Regen gegestellt.
> 
> Gewichte: VR 755g // HR 891g - ich finde 1646g für nen 50er Satz gar nicht so verkehrt.
> ...


----------



## Poldi78 (7. Mai 2022)

🥣

Newsletter


----------



## Tobi262 (7. Mai 2022)

Gab es in den letzten Monaten DtSwiss Xmc Laufräder? Oder ist das eher selten?


----------



## dinopfugs (7. Mai 2022)

Weis jemand das Systemgewicht für die Novatec? Finde mal so mal so im Netz...


----------



## Poldi78 (7. Mai 2022)

🦷

Newsletter


----------



## suoixon (7. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Meine sind auch gekommen, bestellt am04.03.
> Das Novatec Paket war noch in einem Überpaket eingepackt - DPD hat mir den Scheiss wie immer ohne alles vor die Tür in den strömenden Regen gegestellt.
> 
> Gewichte: VR 755g // HR 891g - ich finde 1646g für nen 50er Satz gar nicht so verkehrt.
> ...


Für einen 50er zu dem Preis.
für 1300€ bekommst die Zipp 404 mit 1450g und 58 mm
Oder für lächerliche 2500 die 353nsw mit 45 mm und 1260g


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (8. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.fish (8. Mai 2022)

Kann mir wer sagen welcher XD-Freilauf auf die R5s passt? Hab den Überblick verloren😅

EDIT: Meine Vermutung ist 326293, stimmt das?


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (8. Mai 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## decay (8. Mai 2022)

RF Stash Jersey für 6,99, habe das Ding immer noch gern für längere Touren oder immer auch gern bei Rennen getragen.


----------



## dinopfugs (8. Mai 2022)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen welcher XD-Freilauf auf die R5s passt? Hab den Überblick verloren😅
> 
> EDIT: Meine Vermutung ist 326293, stimmt das?


Hatte ich vor einiger Zeit mal gefragt, genau der ist es!


----------



## jaberwocky (8. Mai 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Innenmaulweite wird bei den 19ern kleiner sein als bei den 21ern.


Mag sein, aber meine aktuell gelieferten ( 4 März bestellt) haben trotzdem 21mm Innenmaulweite und sehen so aus wie bei den letzten beiden Posts mit Bildern.

Laut dem Begleitschein halt OEM-Modelle von Novatec, deswegen nicht 1:1 vergleichbar mit den offiziellen Specs/Bildern

Ciao


----------



## dinopfugs (10. Mai 2022)

Kann jemand was zum Freilaufgeräusch der Novatec sagen? Ich will den LRS meiner Freundin vermachen und sie mag es nicht so wenn es unfassbar laut ist  je leiser desto besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (10. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zum Freilaufgeräusch der Novatec sagen? Ich will den LRS meiner Freundin vermachen und sie mag es nicht so wenn es unfassbar laut ist  je leiser desto besser...



Würde sagen lauter als ein DT Swiss mit 36Z aber leiser als I9 Hydra oder Nonplus.


----------



## Muehi (10. Mai 2022)

Zum weiteren Vergleich: meine Fulcrum 5DB und 6DB sind leiser. 
Ich finds jetzt nicht störend, aber der Freilauf ist schon deutlich vernehmbar.


----------



## seto2 (10. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zum Freilaufgeräusch der Novatec sagen? Ich will den LRS meiner Freundin vermachen und sie mag es nicht so wenn es unfassbar laut ist  je leiser desto besser...


Wenn du die Freilauf Klinken fettest, ist er still. Je mehr Fett desto leiser und umgekehrt.


----------



## Poldi78 (10. Mai 2022)

⏰

Newsletter


----------



## Rick7 (11. Mai 2022)

weil so oft nach den Novatec Laufrädern gefragt wird... hier Infos zum Freilauf Tausch bei den Diablo XL 27,5 mit der Nabe XD642SB-B12. 

Obs bei den M30 die selbe Nabe ist, habe ich nicht gekuckt, sollte aber recht ähnlich funktionieren. 

link zum Thema

Cheers


----------



## coquin (11. Mai 2022)

coquin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand anfangs des Jahres den Laufradsatz Alchemist RH38 Shimano bestellt? Bei mir ist heute nur das Vorderrad angekommen. Vor ein paar Tagen hieß es noch, ich soll mich noch gedulden, die Bestellung kann noch etwas dauern...


RCZ hat recht zügig und unkompliziert das Hinterrad nachgereicht 
Die Laufräder machen einen guten Eindruck. Tubelessventile und Felgenband werden nicht mitgeliefert.


----------



## Poldi78 (11. Mai 2022)

🚴‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## Sub-Zero (11. Mai 2022)

Die RockShox Gabeln sind auch nicht mehr so das mega Schnäppchen oder täuscht das in der aktuellen Lage (Teileknappheit)?


----------



## Hans (11. Mai 2022)

gestern sind meine Novatec R5 gekommen 

falls es jemanden intressiert
Gewicht inclusiv den originalen Felgenbändern 1630 Gramm, ohne 1581 Gramm
jetzt tubelessband montiert, Gewicht jetzt 1599 Gramm


----------



## pAn1c (11. Mai 2022)

Meine R5 sind jetzt auch endlich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cockrock (11. Mai 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> gestern sind meine Novatec R5 gekommen
> 
> falls es jemanden intressiert
> Gewicht inclusiv den originalen Felgenbändern 1630 Gramm, ohne 1581 Gramm
> jetzt tubelessband montiert, Gewicht jetzt 1599 Gramm



Gehts um die NOVATEC 2019 WHEELSET R5 CARBON DISC CENTERLOCK CLINCHER 700C BLACK?
Kann man die Labels entfernen?
Paar Fotos würden mich freuen


----------



## Hans (11. Mai 2022)

Nein, nicht die 2019
Aufkleber kann man problemlos abziehen, Fotos kann ich morgen machen


----------



## Poldi78 (11. Mai 2022)

🌽

Newsletter


----------



## coquin (12. Mai 2022)

Sind die Novatec R5 mit Zubehör (Tubeless Ventile und Band) versendet worden?


----------



## Bastel763 (12. Mai 2022)

Es geht voran…


----------



## Cuthepro (12. Mai 2022)

coquin schrieb:


> Sind die Novatec R5 mit Zubehör (Tubeless Ventile und Band) versendet worden?


Nur mit Felgenband


----------



## Hans (12. Mai 2022)




----------



## B1ackAdd3r (12. Mai 2022)

news


----------



## Poldi78 (12. Mai 2022)

🐧

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastel763 (12. Mai 2022)

Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit den M30 im Trail/Enduroeinsatz?


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (12. Mai 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## dinopfugs (13. Mai 2022)

Hart jemand sich mal eine der Lyriks gegönnt? Ich hätte noch ein Fully das Fox 34 140mm Performance hat und ich würde gern auf 150mm + leichtes Upgrade gehen.


----------



## Bastel763 (13. Mai 2022)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Newsletter


Schade dass es für den Ultimate Coil 210x55 keinen Rabatt gibt! Der RCZOCD funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## sjaeger (13. Mai 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> gestern sind meine Novatec R5 gekommen
> 
> falls es jemanden intressiert
> Gewicht inclusiv den originalen Felgenbändern 1630 Gramm, ohne 1581 Gramm
> jetzt tubelessband montiert, Gewicht jetzt 1599 Gramm


Welche Maulweite haben die Felgen denn, finde da gerade nichts im Web.

Hier wirds auch diskutiert aber unklar welche Variante RCZ da genau verkauft:
https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/rcz-novatec-r5-laufradsatz.180026/


----------



## Cuthepro (13. Mai 2022)

sjaeger schrieb:


> Welche Maulweite haben die Felgen denn, finde da gerade nichts im Web bzw. bin nicht sicher um welche Variante es sich handelt?


20,8 gemessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sjaeger (13. Mai 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> 20,8 gemessen


gar nicht so schlecht 🤔


----------



## der-gute (13. Mai 2022)

Bastel763 schrieb:


> Schade dass es für den Ultimate Coil 210x55 keinen Rabatt gibt! Der RCZOCD funktioniert leider nicht


Steht ja auch nicht im newsletter.


----------



## Bastel763 (13. Mai 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Steht ja auch nicht im newsletter.


Das meinte ich auch damit


----------



## Flo7 (13. Mai 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> 20,8 gemessen



Konntest du trotz Haken messen, ich bin daran leider gescheitert.  Verbaut ist ein 24mm Rim Tape, falls das noch interessant ist.


----------



## pAn1c (13. Mai 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Konntest du trotz Haken messen, ich bin daran leider gescheitert.  Verbaut ist ein 24mm Rim Tape, falls das noch interessant ist.


Die 20,8 sind von Haken zu Haken. Das ist ja auch die dünnste Stelle


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (14. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (15. Mai 2022)

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (15. Mai 2022)

Klappe die 2.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Mai 2022)

War ich zu langsam. Einen oder zwei dieser Santa Cruz Rahmen hätte ich genommen.


----------



## Bastel763 (15. Mai 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> War ich zu langsam. Einen oder zwei dieser Santa Cruz Rahmen hätte ich genommen.


Die waren direkt mit Veröffentlichung des Newsletters weg hatte ich das Gefühl 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1ackAdd3r (15. Mai 2022)

der 3. im Bunde


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (16. Mai 2022)

direkt 2

2.


----------



## Bastel763 (16. Mai 2022)

Mit welchem Dienstleister versendet RCZ nach Deutschland? DPD oder DHL?


----------



## Cuthepro (16. Mai 2022)

Bastel763 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Dienstleister versendet RCZ nach Deutschland? DPD oder DHL?


DPD oder GLS


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (16. Mai 2022)

Verteiler


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (17. Mai 2022)

Moin


----------



## chbike (17. Mai 2022)

Newsletter
Schönen Abend Euch!


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (18. Mai 2022)

Moinsen, Newsletter


----------



## Sub-Zero (18. Mai 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Gerade eine Mail von Nieves bekommen mit der Nachfrage ob ich auf den bestellten Artikel (Jan 2022,  RS SD Coil)  warten oder stornieren möchte da die Teile noch in Taiwan sind mit possible delay 1-2 month.
> 
> Schon mal gut wenn nicht von Seiten RCZ storniert wurde...Teil müsste dann ja irgenwann kommen. Da kann ich glaub noch warten. 🤔


Schade, Bestellung wurde heute von RCZ storniert...aber immerhin auch gleich die Rückzahlung per PayPal bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastel763 (19. Mai 2022)

Meine M30 sind heute nach sechs Wochen warten angekommen! Erster Eindruck ist schonmal mega! 🙌


----------



## Rick7 (19. Mai 2022)

Bastel763 schrieb:


> Meine M30 sind heute nach sechs Wochen warten angekommen! Erster Eindruck ist schonmal mega! 🙌Anhang anzeigen 1480909


Cool. Kannst du sie mal auf die Waage legen?


----------



## freerideandi (19. Mai 2022)

sind die Novatec R5 die ihr bekommen habt eigentlich die 2021...




__





						NOVATEC 2021 Wheelset R5 Carbon Disc Clincher 700C Black  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>NOVATEC 2021 Wheelset R5 Carbon Disc Clincher 700C Black </strong></p> <p><span style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; font-style: normal; font-variant-ligatures: normal; font-variant-c




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




würde mich wegen dem Gewicht interessieren...


----------



## Flo7 (19. Mai 2022)

freerideandi schrieb:


> sind die Novatec R5 die ihr bekommen habt eigentlich die 2021...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja


----------



## freerideandi (19. Mai 2022)

also knapp 1600gr. und nicht wie angegeben 1800gr.


----------



## rakoth (19. Mai 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Cool. Kannst du sie mal auf die Waage legen?


Meine kamen auch gerade. HR 1070g, VR 844g laut Küchenwaage.
Nicht sonderlich leicht, machen aber erstmal einen guten Eindruck. Wenn die Naben einfach nur schwer sind, dann passt es ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastel763 (19. Mai 2022)

rakoth schrieb:


> Meine kamen auch gerade. HR 1070g, VR 844g laut Küchenwaage.
> Nicht sonderlich leicht, machen aber erstmal einen guten Eindruck. Wenn die Naben einfach nur schwer sind, dann passt es ja...


Bei Novatec kann man auch das einzelgewicht der felge nachlesen.

Meine M30 haben VR-837g,  HR-1045g.
Sagt jedenfall meine alte TCM Küchenwaage…


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. Mai 2022)

Die M30 wurden damals mit HG_Freilauf angeboten oder?


----------



## rakoth (19. Mai 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Die M30 wurden damals mit HG_Freilauf angeboten oder?


Ja. 
Ist auch gar nicht so einfach nen passenden XD Body zu finden…


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. Mai 2022)

Alles klar danke!


----------



## Rick7 (19. Mai 2022)

rakoth schrieb:


> Ja.
> Ist auch gar nicht so einfach nen passenden XD Body zu finden…



Haben die die selben Naben wie die Diablo XL? Dann ist das der Typ X4. Hab mich eignehend damit beschäftigen müssen und hab dazu ne Seite vorher nen Beitrag verlinkt. VG



Rick7 schrieb:


> weil so oft nach den Novatec Laufrädern gefragt wird... hier Infos zum Freilauf Tausch bei den Diablo XL 27,5 mit der Nabe XD642SB-B12.
> 
> Obs bei den M30 die selbe Nabe ist, habe ich nicht gekuckt, sollte aber recht ähnlich funktionieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## rakoth (19. Mai 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Haben die die selben Naben wie die Diablo XL? Dann ist das der Typ X4. Hab mich eignehend damit beschäftigen müssen und hab dazu ne Seite vorher nen Beitrag verlinkt. VG


Danke! Laut Novatec USA sinds die selben Naben - also wird das schon passen...
Korrektur, sind nicht die selben Naben. Die M30 haben D902SB-B12


----------



## rakoth (19. Mai 2022)

So, der richtige XD Body für die M30 ist:

D902SB-B12 have H type of freehub body, we have last 1 piece on stock.

: https://www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu/...pe-sram-xd-steel-4-pawls-e-mtb/p-528804.xhtml

Der Novatec Support ist echt auf zack.... !


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Mai 2022)

🌈

Newsletter


----------



## fabeltierkater (19. Mai 2022)

Newsletter

Wow, Lyrik Ultimate RC2 für 390 €, also wenn ich 650b fahren würde, würde ich mir die sofort holen...


----------



## youdontknow (19. Mai 2022)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> Wow, Lyrik Ultimate RC2 für 390 €, also wenn ich 650b fahren würde, würde ich mir die sofort holen...


Ja, wenn auch nur einer der Codes gehen würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terentius (19. Mai 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ja, wenn auch nur einer der Codes gehen würde....


... wären die vermutlich schon ausverkauft.


----------



## flix123 (19. Mai 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ja, wenn auch nur einer der Codes gehen würde....








						ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DeBonAir 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Red (00.4020.567.005) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DeBonAir 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Red (00.4020.567.005)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: 170mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 27.5"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.1 RC2</p> <p>Adjustments: E




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




RCZDF14 funktioniert bei dieser tadellos.


----------



## mailo23 (19. Mai 2022)

Oder hier RCZDF15






						ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DeBonAir 160mm BOOST 15x110mm Red (00.4020.567.006) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DeBonAir 160mm BOOST 15x110mm Red (00.4020.567.006)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: 160mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 27.5"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.1 RC2</p> <p>Adjustments: E




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## herbstl78 (20. Mai 2022)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> bin auch schon neugierig ob die einmal kommen
> NOVATEC Wheelset DIABLO 27.5" Disc (15x100mm / 12x148mm) XD Black



...gestern geliefert bekommen


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (20. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Bastel763 (20. Mai 2022)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Guten Morgen


Rabattcode RCZOCD funktioniert beim 210x55 Ultimate RCT  nicht 🥺


----------



## Nd-60 (20. Mai 2022)

Bastel763 schrieb:


> Rabattcode RCZOCD funktioniert beim 210x55 Ultimate RCT  nicht 🥺
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1481565


Der Code funktioniert, nur scheint der Preis im NL falsch zu sein.


----------



## xforce1 (20. Mai 2022)

In meinem NL steht der 00.4118.306.004 mit 279,99 drin

Aber die 29er Pike RC2 bei der der Code gestern nicht funktionierte steht nun 100€ teurer drin
​


----------



## mailo23 (20. Mai 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> In meinem NL steht der 00.4118.306.004 mit 279,99 drin
> 
> Aber die 29er Pike RC2 bei der der Code gestern nicht funktionierte steht nun 100€ teurer drin
> ​



Der Code hat Gesterrn einwandfrei funktioniert.
Das waren mal wieder zwei unterschiedliche Artikel bei RCZ. Auch wenn es sich um exakt die gleiche Gabel gehandelt hat.






						ROCKSHOX Fork PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 130mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Silver (00.4020.565.020)  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 130mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Silver (00.4020.565.020) </strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: 130mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 29"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.1 RC2</p> <p>Ad




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				









						ROCKSHOX Fork PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 130mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Silver (00.4020.565.020)  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 130mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Silver (00.4020.565.020) </strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: 130mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 29"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.1 RC2</p> <p>Ad




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franksprissler (20. Mai 2022)

Heute kamen meine ALCHEMIST WHEELSET RH38 CARBON 700C CLINCHER SHIMANO 11SP BLACK - bestellt am 7.11.2021 . Sehen gut aus und haben 561 + 776 Gramm. Vermutlich werde ich noch die orangen Aufkleber weg machen. Achsen, Ventile oder Felgenband sind nicht dabei. Aber bei dem Preis ... freue mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz.


----------



## Poldi78 (21. Mai 2022)

👯‍♂️

Newsletter


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. Mai 2022)

GX AXS upgrade kit 311€ mit Versand...


----------



## youdontknow (21. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> GX AXS upgrade kit 311€ mit Versand...


Da ist doch alles dabei oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## jaberwocky (21. Mai 2022)

freerideandi schrieb:


> also knapp 1600gr. und nicht wie angegeben 1800gr.


Heute meine R5 aus der März Bestellung gewogen (die URL zeigt heute auf die 2021, damals noch ohne Jahresangabe) - 897 g HR, 751 g VR, mit dem vormontiertem Felgenband (je 24g!) ,was ich wegen Tubeless-Einsatz aber wechsle
Also knapp 18g mehr als @Hans gewogen hat - ist halt etwas Streuung.
Apropos, hast du 23mm oder 25mm breites Tubelessband genommen?


----------



## xrage2 (21. Mai 2022)

Ausverkauft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (21. Mai 2022)

xrage2 schrieb:


> Ausverkauft....


Hab noch eine bestellen können. Theoretisch sollt alles dabei sein


----------



## Hans (21. Mai 2022)

jaberwocky schrieb:


> Heute meine R5 aus der März Bestellung gewogen (die URL zeigt heute auf die 2021, damals noch ohne Jahresangabe) - 897 g HR, 751 g VR, mit dem vormontiertem Felgenband (was ich wegen Tubeless-Einsatz wohl wechsle).
> Also knapp 18g mehr als @Hans gewogen hat - ist halt etwas Streuung.
> Apropos, hast du 23mm oder 25mm breites Tubelessband genommen?



Ich hab 25 mm genommen und hat gut gepasst


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. Mai 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Hab noch eine bestellen können. Theoretisch sollt alles dabei sein


Laut Beschreibung ist Schaltwerk, Shifter, Akku und Ladegerät dabei. Fehlt nur nur das Schaltseil


----------



## Kelevra2011 (21. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Laut Beschreibung ist Schaltwerk, Shifter, Akku und Ladegerät dabei. Fehlt nur nur das Schaltseil


Hab noch 3 WLAN schaltzüge zuhause in der Kiste liegen ich Verkauf die für 50 Euro plus Versand 👍


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Mai 2022)




----------



## prolink (22. Mai 2022)

das ist aber kein Newsletter Link?








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Mai 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> das ist aber kein Newsletter Link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da war der falsche im Zwischenspeicher


----------



## Poldi78 (22. Mai 2022)

🧦

Newsletter


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Mai 2022)

2. Versuch


----------



## coquin (22. Mai 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich hab 25 mm genommen und hat gut gepasst


Was spricht gegen das vormontierte Felgenband? Das Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (22. Mai 2022)

Wenn man mit Schlauch fährt spricht nix dagegen. Außer minus 31 Gramm für fast geschenkt 😎


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Mai 2022)

NL


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Mai 2022)

#3


----------



## maggg92 (24. Mai 2022)

Moin,
Irgendwie krieg ich das mit dem Newsletter bestellen nicht geschissen. Hab es jetzt schon mit 2 verschiedenen Emailadressen probiert.
Oder ist "Private Sale" noch mal ne andere geschicht?


----------



## big_scoop (24. Mai 2022)

was denkst du, warum fleissige User ihre Newsletter hier mit uns teilen ? Die Anmeldung scheint reine Glückssache.


----------



## md82 (24. Mai 2022)

maggg92 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Irgendwie krieg ich das mit dem Newsletter bestellen nicht geschissen. Hab es jetzt schon mit 2 verschiedenen Emailadressen probiert.
> Oder ist "Private Sale" noch mal ne andere geschicht?


E-Mail an RCZ in englisch schreiben, das sie dich bitte für den MTB Newsletter eintragen sollen.

So hatte es damals bei mir geklappt.


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Mai 2022)

NLhttps://go.mail-coach.com/t/ViewEma...A80A7B8DCCB6820C4466A74?alternativeLink=False


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Mai 2022)

NL#1


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Mai 2022)

#2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klickfisch (25. Mai 2022)

Heute sind meine am 11.05. als 2019er Novatec R5 Laufräder angekommen.
Innenweite sind ~21mm. Der Karton ist mit Datum 2021..... beschriftet.
Gewogen hab ich sie noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich gibt es also nur ein Modell 



jaberwocky schrieb:


> Heute meine R5 aus der März Bestellung gewogen (die URL zeigt heute auf die 2021, damals noch ohne Jahresangabe) - 897 g HR, 751 g VR, mit dem vormontiertem Felgenband (je 24g!) ,was ich wegen Tubeless-Einsatz aber wechsle
> Also knapp 18g mehr als @Hans gewogen hat - ist halt etwas Streuung.
> Apropos, hast du 23mm oder 25mm breites Tubelessband genommen?


----------



## Cuthepro (25. Mai 2022)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Heute sind meine am 11.05. als 2019er Novatec R5 Laufräder angekommen.
> Innenweite sind ~21mm. Der Karton ist mit Datum 2021..... beschriftet.
> Gewogen hab ich sie noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich gibt es also nur ein Modell


Bei mir genauso, sehen gleich aus, Karton mit denselben Aufklebern, nur der rcz Aufkleber bzw. Die Artikelnummer ist anders...


----------



## Nd-60 (25. Mai 2022)

Von 12.54uhr


----------



## Flo7 (25. Mai 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso, sehen gleich aus, Karton mit denselben Aufklebern, nur der rcz Aufkleber bzw. Die Artikelnummer ist anders...



Naben sind auch gleich?


----------



## klickfisch (25. Mai 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Naben sind auch gleich?


Welche sollen es denn sein? Dann kann ich gerne nachschauen. Da das Gewicht aber sehr identisch ist, werden auch die Naben gleich sein?


----------



## Cuthepro (26. Mai 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Naben sind auch gleich?


Ja, alles identisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (26. Mai 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Ja, alles identisch


Danke!

Findet ihr den LRS noch im Shop?  Auf der Schweizer Seite wird er noch als In Stock angezeigt, aber auf der DE Seite oder Österreich Seite nicht mehr auffindbar…


----------



## Nd-60 (26. Mai 2022)

Hier


----------



## Nd-60 (27. Mai 2022)

11.15


----------



## goldencore (27. Mai 2022)

Ist das Matthäus 11:15?
Und der HERR sprach und so erspähten sie zweimal die Kamele vor der dritten Stunde. Und so zogen die Midiatermither weiter nach Ram-Gilead im Kadesh-Gilgamas über Sor, Esra, Regalion zum Haus von Gathbil Betheuel Batsola, der die Butterschale zu Balthasar brachte und den Zeltpflog zum Hause von Raschamon und dort töteten sie die Ziegen fürwar und warfen deren Fleisch in kleine Töpfe.


----------



## Cuthepro (27. Mai 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Findet ihr den LRS noch im Shop?  Auf der Schweizer Seite wird er noch als In Stock angezeigt, aber auf der DE Seite oder Österreich Seite nicht mehr auffindbar…


Sind ausverkauft


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ist das Matthäus 11:15?
> Und der HERR sprach und so erspähten sie zweimal die Kamele vor der dritten Stunde. Und so zogen die Midiatermither weiter nach Ram-Gilead im Kadesh-Gilgamas über Sor, Esra, Regalion zum Haus von Gathbil Betheuel Batsola, der die Butterschale zu Balthasar brachte und den Zeltpflog zum Hause von Raschamon und dort töteten sie die Ziegen fürwar und warfen deren Fleisch in kleine Töpfe.


😂 Gute Besserung!


----------



## goldencore (27. Mai 2022)

Muss ich da eine filmhistorische Bildungslücke konstatieren?


----------



## Nd-60 (27. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ist das Matthäus 11:15?
> Und der HERR sprach und so erspähten sie zweimal die Kamele vor der dritten Stunde. Und so zogen die Midiatermither weiter nach Ram-Gilead im Kadesh-Gilgamas über Sor, Esra, Regalion zum Haus von Gathbil Betheuel Batsola, der die Butterschale zu Balthasar brachte und den Zeltpflog zum Hause von Raschamon und dort töteten sie die Ziegen fürwar und warfen deren Fleisch in kleine Töpfe.


Ich bin leider nicht so Bibelfest und mit Fußball habe ich's auch nicht so, aber ich denke:


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Muss ich da eine filmhistorische Bildungslücke konstatieren?


Bei Bildungslücken bin ich generell  ganz gerne vorne mit dabei 
Erklärungserschleichungsversuchsantrag hiermit gestellt😊


----------



## goldencore (27. Mai 2022)

Ich warte Mal, bis es jemand auflöst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (27. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich warte Mal, bis es jemand auflöst...


"Betrachten wir das Vorspiel als erledigt, falls es dir nichts ausmacht?!" - "Natürlich nicht, Humpfrey."


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (27. Mai 2022)

Mahlzeit


----------



## goldencore (27. Mai 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> "Betrachten wir das Vorspiel als erledigt, falls es dir nichts ausmacht?!" - "Natürlich nicht, Humpfrey."


Richtige Autoren, aber falscher Film! 😉


----------



## Nd-60 (27. Mai 2022)

Der nächste


----------



## md82 (27. Mai 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Der nächste


Und noch der nächste hinterher....


----------



## md82 (28. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Poldi78 (29. Mai 2022)

✍️

Newsletter


----------



## suoixon (30. Mai 2022)

Montag 8:53


----------



## Bastel763 (30. Mai 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen für was der Ring bei den Novatec M30 mit Shimano Freilauf ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (30. Mai 2022)

Schaut wie ein Spacer für die Kassette aus. Wird z.B. für die Montage einer Road-Kassette benötigt (hatte ich z..b auch am alten DH Bike mit Ultegra Kassette).

siehe hier








						Shimano Distanzring für 10-fach Road und 11-fach MTB Kassette
					

Shimano Distanzring für 10-fach Kassette - sehr vielseitig einsetzbar Der Shimano Distanzring für 10-fach Kassette und 10-/11-fach Freilauf ist beinahe ein Alleskönner. Es gibt ihn in drei verschiedenen Dicken und je nachdem kann man Unterschiedliche




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Schibbl (30. Mai 2022)

Versuche einfach einmal eine 11-fach MTB Kassette ohne diesen Ring auf dem Freilauf fest zu montieren, dann erschließt sich dir dessen Nutzen. 11-fach Road Kassetten sind 1,85mm breiter und diese sind auch montierbar.


----------



## Nd-60 (30. Mai 2022)

18:32


----------



## Flo7 (30. Mai 2022)

Dt Swiss EXC 1501 29" um 729€ sind nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Tobi262 (30. Mai 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Dt Swiss EXC 1501 29" um 729€ sind nicht verkehrt.


Wo?


----------



## Flo7 (30. Mai 2022)

Tobi262 schrieb:


> Wo?



Würde sagen bei RCZ 

Oh seh gerade, ihr habt nen anderen Newsletter!

Hier der mit EXC1501 um 729€








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_obi (31. Mai 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Würde sagen bei RCZ
> 
> Oh seh gerade, ihr habt nen anderen Newsletter!
> 
> ...


Ist heute auch im Newsletter, nur mit anderem, schlechteren Code (ca. 50€ teurer): http://go.mail-coach.com/t/r-e-tyiitun-ulvdjjjo-r/

Deiner funktioniert aber beim identischen Artikel.

Bin mal gespannt, was alles mitkommt. Ist bei den DT Swiss Sachen von RCZ immer ein bisschen Glückspiel, gemäss DT Swiss Website ist normalerweise auch noch ein Shimano MicroSpline-Freilauf dabei.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (31. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen


----------



## fone (31. Mai 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Würde sagen bei RCZ
> 
> Oh seh gerade, ihr habt nen anderen Newsletter!
> 
> Hier der mit EXC1501 um 729€


Ich schätze mal, auf die Preise um 450€, wie vor einigen Jahren, warte ich wohl vergeblich.


----------



## freetourer (31. Mai 2022)

oli_obi schrieb:


> Ist heute auch im Newsletter, nur mit anderem, schlechteren Code (ca. 50€ teurer): http://go.mail-coach.com/t/r-e-tyiitun-ulvdjjjo-r/
> 
> Deiner funktioniert aber beim identischen Artikel.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, was alles mitkommt. Ist bei den DT Swiss Sachen von RCZ immer ein bisschen Glückspiel, gemäss DT Swiss Website ist normalerweise auch noch ein Shimano MicroSpline-Freilauf dabei.


Weiß man denn überhaupt welche Maulweite die Felgen haben?


----------



## maed0711 (31. Mai 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Weiß man denn überhaupt welche Maulweite die Felgen haben?


Die EXC1501 gibt's doch nur in 30mm?!


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (1. Juni 2022)

Moin


----------



## suoixon (1. Juni 2022)

So Storno für die AXS ist gekommen 
Erstattung via IBAN, mal schauen


----------



## md82 (1. Juni 2022)

Oh, das hört sich ja nicht so prickelnd an. Finde ich aber besser, als die Nummer mit der 38er Factory vor Monaten.


----------



## Triturbo (1. Juni 2022)

Das dauert, ich warte auch auf mein Geld vom Surly Cross Check Rahmen.


----------



## youdontknow (1. Juni 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> So Storno für die AXS ist gekommen
> Erstattung via IBAN, mal schauen


same......
Dann läuft das Geld eben in den Gabelabverkauf .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1ackAdd3r (1. Juni 2022)

N'Abend


----------



## Zaskarpeter (2. Juni 2022)

Dreckscodes gehen schon wieder nicht!


----------



## big_scoop (2. Juni 2022)

Irgendwie erinnert mich RCZ auch immer mehr an ein Schneeballsystem 😂. Auf meine Rückzahlung musste ich zu letzt gut 6 Wochen warten obwohl mir immer eine bereits ausgeführte Überweisung zugesagt wurde


----------



## Sub-Zero (2. Juni 2022)

Ist aber sehr unterschiedlich. Bei der Stornierung meines Artikels nach 4 Monaten hatte ich am Tag der Stornierungsmail bereits die Rückzahlung per PayPal (aber gut...keine Ahnung wie das mit PayPal ist, ob die da schon 4 Monate das Geld hatten)  😂


----------



## culoduro (2. Juni 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Dt Swiss EXC 1501 29" um 729€ sind nicht verkehrt.


Darf ich mal Fragen, welchen Newsletter Du abonniert hast? Sprache, Bezeichnung, etc.?

Ich habe diese Laufräder nämlich erst am nächsten Morgen um RCZ Newsletter gehabt...


----------



## Schibbl (2. Juni 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Darf ich mal Fragen, welchen Newsletter Du abonniert hast? Sprache, Bezeichnung, etc.?
> 
> Ich habe diese Laufräder nämlich erst am nächsten Morgen um RCZ Newsletter gehabt...


Dann bist du schon mal vielen hier im Thread um einiges voraus. Du kannst sehr zufrieden mit dem Zustand sein.


----------



## xforce1 (2. Juni 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Darf ich mal Fragen, welchen Newsletter Du abonniert hast? Sprache, Bezeichnung, etc.?
> 
> Ich habe diese Laufräder nämlich erst am nächsten Morgen um RCZ Newsletter gehabt...


Ging mir genauso. Ist eventuell der Profi Newsletter?


----------



## bushDoctor (2. Juni 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Darf ich mal Fragen, welchen Newsletter Du abonniert hast? Sprache, Bezeichnung, etc.?
> 
> Ich habe diese Laufräder nämlich erst am nächsten Morgen um RCZ Newsletter gehabt...


Würde mich auch interessieren. Hatte sie auch erst am nächsten Tag. Codes vom geposteten Newsletter funktionierten auch nicht in meinem Account (immer doppelter Preis). 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Flo7 (2. Juni 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Darf ich mal Fragen, welchen Newsletter Du abonniert hast? Sprache, Bezeichnung, etc.?
> 
> Ich habe diese Laufräder nämlich erst am nächsten Morgen um RCZ Newsletter gehabt...




Bekomm die Newsletter in französisch und englisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (2. Juni 2022)

Vermutlich kommen die englischen immer erst später damit für die Nicht-Franzosen nur das Zeug übrig bleibt, was die Franzosen nicht gebauchen können 😂


----------



## Flo7 (2. Juni 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Vermutlich kommen die englischen immer erst später damit für die Nicht-Franzosen nur das Zeug übrig bleibt, was die Franzosen nicht gebauchen können 😂




Das ist ganz unterschiedlich! Einmal kommt der zuerst, dann wieder der andere. Manchmal sind nur Minuten dazwischen, dann wieder paar Stunden…

Ein System dahinter hab ich noch nicht entdeckt 😅


----------



## xforce1 (2. Juni 2022)

Momentan wäre ich froh, wenn ich überhaupt was bekomme. Hatte damals bei Nieves den spanischen aboniert. Aber in den letzten Tagen kam der auch nur sporadisch. Ist aber wie Flo schon sagt kein wirkliches System dahinter. Ich glaube die schicken den raus, wie sie gerade Bock haben oder auch nicht.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (2. Juni 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## flix123 (2. Juni 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Momentan wäre ich froh, wenn ich überhaupt was bekomme. Hatte damals bei Nieves den spanischen aboniert. Aber in den letzten Tagen kam der auch nur sporadisch. Ist aber wie Flo schon sagt kein wirkliches System dahinter. Ich glaube die schicken den raus, wie sie gerade Bock haben oder auch nicht.


Hab ca. 5 NL aus verschiedenen Ländern abboniert. Der französische von Fexbru hatte oftmals ein Produkt, das nur in diesem angeboten wurde und in allen anderen nicht (meistens das Produkt, das mich am meisten interessiert hat). Aktuell ist bei mir leider auch Funkstille. Sonst kam immer einer morgens und der andere gegen 17:00/18:00 Uhr. Jetzt bin ich froh, wenn überhaupt einer reinflattert 😧


----------



## xforce1 (2. Juni 2022)

Kann man den NL aus verschiedenen Sprachen auf eine email addy bekommen oder müssen das verschiedene accounts sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (2. Juni 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Kann man den NL aus verschiedenen Sprachen auf eine email addy bekommen oder müssen das verschiedene accounts sein?


Geht auf eine


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Juni 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das ist ganz unterschiedlich! Einmal kommt der zuerst, dann wieder der andere. Manchmal sind nur Minuten dazwischen, dann wieder paar Stunden…
> 
> Ein System dahinter hab ich noch nicht entdeckt 😅


Ich "dachte" der frz. NL kommt immer vor dem Englischen ?🤔

Na, du wirst es wissen.
Ich bekomme nur den englischen, trotz tausendfachen Aboversuchs...
Aber egal, sind eh nicht mehr so viele gute Sachen drin wie es mal war.


----------



## prolink (3. Juni 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Cockrock (3. Juni 2022)

Hab nun auch mal beim NovaTec R5 zugeschlagen.
Erste Bestellung bei RCZ 
Jemand ne Ahnung was realistische Lieferzeiten sind, wenn die Ware auf Lager war?


----------



## Flo7 (3. Juni 2022)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Hab nun auch mal beim NovaTec R5 zugeschlagen.
> Erste Bestellung bei RCZ
> Jemand ne Ahnung was realistische Lieferzeiten sind, wenn die Ware auf Lager war?



Eine Woche bis 1 Monat...


----------



## Cockrock (3. Juni 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Eine Woche bis 1 Monat...


Merci


----------



## Sub-Zero (3. Juni 2022)

Bei meinen Bestellungen wo die Ware auf Lager war (3x), war es immer innhalb 1 Woche geliefert


----------



## Flo7 (3. Juni 2022)

@Cockrock 

Aktuell zahlt sich der R5 LRS bei RCZ nicht wirklich aus... Preis steht bei 419€ plus 25€ Versand ( nach Österreich) und bei Bike24 bekommst ihn um 499€ versandkostenfrei.



			https://www.bike24.de/p1597681.html


----------



## Cockrock (3. Juni 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> @Cockrock
> 
> Aktuell zahlt sich der R5 LRS bei RCZ nicht wirklich aus... Preis steht bei 419€ plus 25€ Versand ( nach Österreich) und bei Bike24 bekommst ihn um 499€ versandkostenfrei.
> 
> ...



Also bei mir sind 419+25= 444€ weniger als 499€?
Jetzt wäre es auch eh schon zu spät


----------



## suoixon (3. Juni 2022)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind 419+25= 444€ weniger als 499€?
> Jetzt wäre es auch eh schon zu spät


Im defektfall wirst dich freuen die 55€ mehr bezahlt zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_scoop (3. Juni 2022)

schon bei einer zeitnahen Lieferung wirst du dich freuen 55€ mehr bezahlt zu haben


----------



## prolink (3. Juni 2022)

Laufrad defekt hatte ich schon bei RCZ. mehr als 6 Monate hat das gedauert
wollte sie direkt zu Raceface schicken. das ging aber nicht

Nieves schrieb dann das das Paket verloren gegangen ist. am gleich Tag kam dann vom wem anderen dort das es versendet ist 
dort weiß der eine net was der andere tut


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (4. Juni 2022)

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (4. Juni 2022)

.


----------



## prolink (4. Juni 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (4. Juni 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (5. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wesone (5. Juni 2022)

Der DT Swiss ECX Spline Carbon LRS für 800 Euro aus dem aktuellen Newsletter klingt echt sehr verlockend 🤔.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (5. Juni 2022)

der letzte für heute 🥱


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (5. Juni 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Der DT Swiss ECX Spline Carbon LRS für 800 Euro aus dem aktuellen Newsletter klingt echt sehr verlockend 🤔.



Am 30.5 waren sie noch für 729€ zu haben.


----------



## Hille2001 (6. Juni 2022)

Moin 









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Flo7 (6. Juni 2022)

Novatec 2021 R5 um 369€









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Mit dem Code *RCZEG *sogar um 360€!


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Juni 2022)

10:07 Uhr


----------



## wesone (7. Juni 2022)

Magura MT7 für 60 Euro, dass nenne ich mal ein Schnäppchen, leider war ich zu langsam.😭


----------



## mihael (7. Juni 2022)

Wird wohl der eine Online Shop used...alles aufgekauft haben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Juni 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Magura MT7 für 60 Euro, dass nenne ich mal ein Schnäppchen, leider war ich zu langsam.😭


Mehr sind die auch nicht wert, 40 der Sattel und 20 der Geber.

Ach ,halt stop, die Leitung kostet noch 10, dann nur 10 für den Geber😃


----------



## hardtails (7. Juni 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ach ,halt stop, die Leitung kostet noch 10, dann nur 10 für den Geber😃




maguraleitung kostet eher 30


----------



## youdontknow (7. Juni 2022)

Handelt es sich bei MT Trail Sport um die 4 oder 2 Kolben Bremse, also vorbei oder hinten oder ist es nur der Griff?


----------



## herbstl78 (7. Juni 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei MT Trail Sport um die 4 oder 2 Kolben Bremse, also vorbei oder hinten oder ist es nur der Griff?


vorne 4 u. hinten 2 Kolben, bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## wesone (7. Juni 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei MT Trail Sport um die 4 oder 2 Kolben Bremse, also vorbei oder hinten oder ist es nur der Griff?


Die sind doch eh schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Poldi78 (8. Juni 2022)

🩴

Newsletter


----------



## Sub-Zero (8. Juni 2022)

Falls jemand Interesse an den E13 TRS+ Wheelset hat, angegebener Code ist falsch. Mit einem "E" d.h. *RCZSE3 *wird er aber akzepitiert.


----------



## zerocolder (8. Juni 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse an den E13 TRS+ Wheelset hat, angegebener Code ist falsch. Mit einem "E" d.h. *RCZSE3 *wird er aber akzepitiert.


Weiss Jemand welche Maulweite hat er? Mit welchem Laufradsatz ist er Vergleichbar? M1700?


----------



## Nd-60 (8. Juni 2022)

15:43


----------



## wirme (8. Juni 2022)

zerocolder schrieb:


> Weiss Jemand welche Maulweite hat er? Mit welchem Laufradsatz ist er Vergleichbar? M1700?


30 mm

Ist stabiler wie der M1700.
Der Freilauf ist allerdings sehr laut - da brauchst du keine Klingel mehr ;-)

Fahre den E13 TSR+ auf dem Radon Jab - bis jetzt (mit 90 kg und > 5.000 km) keine Probleme.
Der M1700 fahre ich auf den Radon Slide Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (8. Juni 2022)

Da steht allerdings das das E 13 Laufrad hinten 142 also non Boost ist.


----------



## Rick7 (9. Juni 2022)

zerocolder schrieb:


> Weiss Jemand welche Maulweite hat er? Mit welchem Laufradsatz ist er Vergleichbar? M1700?


Fahr den auch am downduro und könnte nichts negatives berichten. Nach 3.5 Jahren ist die hintere felge mal mit ner Delle hinüber, aber das ist schon ok. E13 gewährt Crash replacement für die Felgen. E13 ist ja nicht immer problemlos aber der Lrs passt.


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. Juni 2022)

Wenn der LRS für Boost gewesen wäre, hätte ich mir den wohl auch als 2 LRS geholt.


----------



## mihael (9. Juni 2022)

Also bei mit funktioniert es mit RCZE3 nicht. Sicher dass es der richtige ist? Lg


----------



## prolink (9. Juni 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Juni 2022)

mihael schrieb:


> Also bei mit funktioniert es mit RCZE3 nicht. Sicher dass es der richtige ist? Lg


RCZ*S*E3?!


----------



## mihael (9. Juni 2022)

hi

danke 
nach wie vor. Zeigt immer 

Coupon code "RCZSE3" is not valid.
an

Schade

danke trotzdem

lg


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Juni 2022)

mihael schrieb:


> hi
> 
> danke
> nach wie vor. Zeigt immer
> ...


Ist der Code überhaupt noch gültig? Der war doch von gestern.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Juni 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Ist der Code überhaupt noch gültig? Der war doch von gestern.


Die von heute im nl gelten auch bis morgen..
Ein Versuch wars wert🤷


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mihael (9. Juni 2022)

Danke trotzdem jedenfalls. LG


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2022)

Einfach mal RCZ anschreiben ist keine Option?


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Juni 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Einfach mal RCZ anschreiben ist keine Option?


Auf Detailfragen zu einzelnen Artikeln haben die bei mir zumindest nie reagiert...
Immer nur auf laufende Bestellungen


----------



## Daniel1893 (9. Juni 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Auf Detailfragen zu einzelnen Artikeln haben die bei mir zumindest nie reagiert...
> Immer nur auf laufende Bestellungen


bei mir schon, war aber kein 10€ Artikel


----------



## Poldi78 (11. Juni 2022)

🧑‍🏭

Newsletter


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 🧑‍🏭
> 
> Newsletter


Aber die xtr Cassette ist nicht zu finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (11. Juni 2022)

Habe auch nur die Kette gefunden.


----------



## flix123 (11. Juni 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber die xtr Cassette ist nicht zu finden?


War verfügbar, aber ziemlich schnell raus. Hab mich im Nachhinein dummerweise gegen eine entschieden 😅


----------



## Nd-60 (11. Juni 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber die xtr Cassette ist nicht zu finden?


Hier





						SHIMANO Cassette XTR CS-M9100 12sp 10-51T  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SHIMANO Cassette XTR CS-M9100 12sp 10-51T </strong></p> <ul> <li>12speed</li> <li>10-51 </li> </ul>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Aber bereits aus


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (11. Juni 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (12. Juni 2022)

Sonntagsspezial


----------



## youdontknow (12. Juni 2022)

20% auf ALLES? 😱


----------



## prolink (12. Juni 2022)

Ja
Ist aber meist teurer als mit Newsletter code


----------



## xforce1 (12. Juni 2022)

scheint so als ob RCZ die Ideen oder der Nachschub ausgeht


----------



## warden33 (13. Juni 2022)

Die Marzocchi Z1 Bomber 29" Boost aus April wurde bei mir geliefert. leider ist es die Version mit Grip Remote (ohne Lenkerremoteeinheit). 
Ich würde sie für den Selbstkostenpreis vom Newsletter (26.04.2022) von 429,99€ + 16,99€ Versand hergeben. Plus den Versand zu dir für 5,99€.
vielleicht kann sie jemand gebrauchen. 
Bei Interesse einfach eine PN.


----------



## silent2608 (13. Juni 2022)

warden33 schrieb:


> Die Marzocchi Z1 Bomber 29" Boost aus April wurde bei mir geliefert. leider ist es die Version mit Grip Remote (ohne Lenkerremoteeinheit).
> Ich würde sie für den Selbstkostenpreis vom Newsletter (26.04.2022) von 429,99€ + 16,99€ Versand hergeben. Plus den Versand zu dir für 5,99€.
> vielleicht kann sie jemand gebrauchen.
> Bei Interesse einfach eine PN.



FYI die kann man umbauen, die normale Sweep Kappe der 34/36 Rhythm und Z1 passt grundsätzlich, muss aber etwas modifiziert werden, da die top assembly der remote GRIP Kartusche minimal anders ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1ackAdd3r (13. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen


----------



## seto2 (13. Juni 2022)

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie man die Artikel bei den Konvoluten herausfindet?
Hier z.B.





						DEVIS-MWANKER-LEB2 RCZ Bike Shop
					

<table style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 237pt;" width="316" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"><colgroup><col style="mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 11235; width: 237pt;" width="316" /> </colgroup> <tbody> <tr style="height: 14




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## flix123 (14. Juni 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie man die Artikel bei den Konvoluten herausfindet?
> Hier z.B.
> 
> 
> ...


Manchmal findet man etwas, wenn man die Nummern in Google kopiert. Bei der aktuellen Zusammenstellung nicht. Die Konvolute sind aber ja auch nichts für uns, das niedere Volk, sondern für die Händler. Kannst bald bei Used-Elitebikes schauen, was der gute MWanker bestellt hat 😋


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Juni 2022)

Ich hätte gern seinen NL, leider habe ich kein Gewerbe welches mich in den "elitären" Kreis erhebt.


----------



## Cuthepro (14. Juni 2022)

NL
 270€ für ne XX1 Kurbel?! + 32€ für n Conti 5000?! Brauch ich zwar nicht, will ich aber


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. Juni 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> NL
> 270€ für ne XX1 Kurbel?! + 32€ für n Conti 5000?! Brauch ich zwar nicht, will ich aber


Bin zu spät. Falls jemand seine xx1 170mm eagle Kurbel doch nicht braucht, bitte pn. 🙂


----------



## flix123 (14. Juni 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> NL
> 270€ für ne XX1 Kurbel?! + 32€ für n Conti 5000?! Brauch ich zwar nicht, will ich aber


Hoffe, du warst schnell genug. Hatte Kurbel und Kette schon im Warenkorb, aber Newsletter erst 5 Min nach Ankunft gesehen. Ergo leer ausgegangen 😅


----------



## Cuthepro (14. Juni 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Hoffe, du warst schnell genug. Hatte Kurbel und Kette schon im Warenkorb, aber Newsletter erst 5 Min nach Ankunft gesehen. Ergo leer ausgegangen 😅


Na klar 😜


----------



## fx:flow (14. Juni 2022)

Für GXP und nicht-DUB finde ich das jetzt nicht sonderlich geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (14. Juni 2022)

Stimmt für ne GXP Version zu teuer! Gibt die DUB Version immer wieder für unter 300€ von normalen Händlern!


----------



## xforce1 (15. Juni 2022)

Niusledda


----------



## Cuthepro (15. Juni 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Für GXP und nicht-DUB finde ich das jetzt nicht sonderlich geil.


Der gute Nieves sicherte eine DUB zu


----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Der gute Nieves sicherte


Muharrrrrrrrr 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Nd-60 (16. Juni 2022)

10.34 Uhr


----------



## Flo7 (16. Juni 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Am 30.5 waren sie noch für 729€ zu haben.



Meine EXC 1501 sind unterwegs. Ging ja recht flott, mal sehen was ankommt 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (16. Juni 2022)

Dito. Ich bekomme immer schon einen Tag vorher (in dem Fall gestern) von UPS eine Nachricht. Weiss aber dann noch nicht um welche Bestellung es sich handelt. Erlebnisshopping pur.


----------



## xforce1 (17. Juni 2022)

Morgen NL


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (18. Juni 2022)

guten Morgen


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (18. Juni 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Juni 2022)

⛄

Newsletter


----------



## franksprissler (19. Juni 2022)

Kennt jemand vom euch die Laufräder GEST Wheelset  BALANCE C55  ? Ich hab noch nie was von GEST gehört.


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Juni 2022)

🥵

Newsletter


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (20. Juni 2022)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Steefan (20. Juni 2022)

Falls jemand Interesse an der Fox 40 hat. Mit RCZVDG für 999,-- zu haben.


----------



## Sub-Zero (20. Juni 2022)

Kosten Laufräder immer 20€ Versand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (20. Juni 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Kosten Laufräder immer 20€ Versand?



Nach Österreich sind es 25€


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (20. Juni 2022)

der zweite für heute ✌️


----------



## oli_obi (21. Juni 2022)

oli_obi schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was alles mitkommt. Ist bei den DT Swiss Sachen von RCZ immer ein bisschen Glückspiel, gemäss DT Swiss Website ist normalerweise auch noch ein Shimano MicroSpline-Freilauf dabei.


Heute angekommen, leider ohne Zubehör wie Freilauf, Ventile o.ä.  Aber immerhin wie meist bei DT Swiss mit sauber eingeklebten Tubelessband. Tolle Räder, war sie trotz Hitze noch kurz einfahren.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (21. Juni 2022)

schönen Abend


----------



## xforce1 (22. Juni 2022)

NL


----------



## xforce1 (22. Juni 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## xforce1 (23. Juni 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## Darkwing Duck (23. Juni 2022)

Ich hab gerade einen Newsletter von Used Elitebikes bekommen. Ist der hier wohl auch von Interesse?


----------



## xforce1 (24. Juni 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Juni 2022)

Die Carbon-Laufradsätze von DT wurden geliefert?  









						eBay Kleinanzeigen | Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Exc 1501, Kleinanzeigen - Jetzt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## xforce1 (24. Juni 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## Sub-Zero (24. Juni 2022)

Hab mir mal mehrere Dexshell Socken bestellt und teste mal trotz der Infos hier den _Mondial_ Relay Versand da ich bei der Bestellung den Hermess Shop um die Ecke auswählen konnte.
Werde berichten ob das eine gute Idee war 😄


----------



## suoixon (24. Juni 2022)

Dexshell find ich besser als seal skinz


----------



## flix123 (25. Juni 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Hab mir mal mehrere Dexshell Socken bestellt und teste mal trotz der Infos hier den _Mondial_ Relay Versand da ich bei der Bestellung den Hermess Shop um die Ecke auswählen konnte.
> Werde berichten ob das eine gute Idee war 😄


Hab es neulich auch Mal getestet. Lief sehr gut. Kam per DPD mit Sendungsverfolgung an die ausgewählte Packstation. Einen Abholschein per Mail habe ich nicht bekommen. Bin einfach mit der Sendungsverfolgung hin. Einziger Kritikpunkt: Auf der Adresse stand nur mein Vorname... Konnte mich mit der Packstationdame aber leicht einigen.


----------



## xforce1 (25. Juni 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enoc (25. Juni 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Hab mir mal mehrere Dexshell Socken bestellt und teste mal trotz der Infos hier den _Mondial_ Relay Versand da ich bei der Bestellung den Hermess Shop um die Ecke auswählen konnte.
> Werde berichten ob das eine gute Idee war 😄


Hab es genau so gemacht. Meine erste Bestellung bei RCZ. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Poldi78 (26. Juni 2022)

🪲

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (27. Juni 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (28. Juni 2022)

👨‍🦯

Newsletter


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, mal ne Frage an die Experten hier, ich hab gerade von Paypal ne Info erhalten das rcz mir meine Zahlung zurück geschickt hat. Keine weiteren Infos seitens rcz, heisst das meine Bestellung wurde storniert?
Danke für Euer Feedback.


----------



## Nd-60 (28. Juni 2022)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, mal ne Frage an die Experten hier, ich hab gerade von Paypal ne Info erhalten das rcz mir meine Zahlung zurück geschickt hat. Keine weiteren Infos seitens rcz, heisst das meine Bestellung wurde storniert?
> Danke für Euer Feedback.


Ja wurde storniert.

Die Infomails kommen meist Tage verzögert, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Poldi78 (28. Juni 2022)

👔

Newsletter


----------



## Bioantrieb (28. Juni 2022)

Ja wurde storniert.

Die Infomails kommen meist Tage verzögert, wenn überhaupt.
Ich habe es befürchtet. 
Danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## dinopfugs (29. Juni 2022)

Was haltet ihr von dem Rockshox Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil (ohne Feder)? 220e wäre ein Testen ja wert. Ich nehme mal an es wird das 2022er Modell sein (nicht das 2023?)
Feder kosten ja nicht all zu viel.

Mit Trunnion oder so einem Kram muss ich nicht rechnen oder?


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Rockshox Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil (ohne Feder)? 220e wäre ein Testen ja wert. Ich nehme mal an es wird das 2022er Modell sein (nicht das 2023?)
> Feder kosten ja nicht all zu viel.
> 
> Mit Trunnion oder so einem Kram muss ich nicht rechnen oder?



Kommt halt aufs Maß an und ja, wird kein 2023 sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (29. Juni 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Kommt halt aufs Maß an und ja, wird kein 2023 sein...


Das Maß steht ja dran und genau das brauche ich


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Juni 2022)

Die sind doch fast alle Trunnion,steht doch dabei.
Außer bei 210/50 und 210/52,5.
Und selbst da wäre ich bei dem Einbaumaß skeptisch.
Obwohl metrische Dämpfer abgebildet sind, aber .... Rcz und so.....


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die sind doch fast alle Trunnion,steht doch dabei.
> Außer bei 210/50 und 210/52,5.
> Und selbst da wäre ich bei dem Einbaumaß skeptisch.
> Obwohl metrische Dämpfer abgebildet sind, aber .... Rcz und so.....



230x65mm würde es auch noch geben...


----------



## dinopfugs (29. Juni 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die sind doch fast alle Trunnion,steht doch dabei.
> Außer bei 210/50 und 210/52,5.
> Und selbst da wäre ich bei dem Einbaumaß skeptisch.
> Obwohl metrische Dämpfer abgebildet sind, aber .... Rcz und so.....


Ja das ist es halt 
Wobei dem Bild zu urteilen ist es kein Trunnion? Artikelseite


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Juni 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 230x65mm würde es auch noch geben...


Ah,den hatte ich übersehen


dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ja das ist es halt
> Wobei dem Bild zu urteilen ist es kein Trunnion? Artikelseite


Der dürfte bei 230/65 dann tatsächlich metrisch sein


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ja das ist es halt
> Wobei dem Bild zu urteilen ist es kein Trunnion? Artikelseite



Auf den Foto erkennt man zumindest ein Bearingmount also 30x8mm und das kannst du nicht einfach ändern wenn du ein schmäleres Einbaumaß hast.


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Juni 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Auf den Foto erkannt man zumindest ein Bearingmount also 30x8mm und das kannst du nicht einfach ändern wenn du ein schmäleres Einbaumaß hast.


Du 🦊! Hast den ☑️ gefunden   

(Wobei ich ihn so fahren könnte)


----------



## goldencore (29. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte von rcz auch mal einen mit Bearing Mount bekommen, den ich nicht gebrauchen konnte. Auf dem Foto sah das damals anders aus und auf Nachfrage hieß es "Pictures are not contractual!"
Sollte man wissen.


----------



## Poldi78 (29. Juni 2022)

😈

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (1. Juli 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## Kruko (1. Juli 2022)

Hat schon jemand die Zipp808 bestellen können? nach Eingabe des Codes kommt die Meldung, dass dieser ungültig sei


----------



## suoixon (1. Juli 2022)

Kruko schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Zipp808 bestellen können? nach Eingabe des Codes kommt die Meldung, dass dieser ungültig sei


Jetzt Ausverkauft


----------



## xforce1 (2. Juli 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## dinopfugs (2. Juli 2022)

Macht es einen Unterschied ob da 20 oder 40 Werktage steht?


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Juli 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Macht es einen Unterschied ob da 20 oder 40 Werktage steht?


Nö, dauert so oder so 4 Monate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (3. Juli 2022)

Meines Erachtens gibt es da so gut wie gar keine Korrelation zwichen der angegenen und der tatsächlichen Lieferzeit. Habe es auch schon erlebt, das die Sachen früher kamen. Meist aber später als angegeben.


----------



## xforce1 (4. Juli 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## youdontknow (4. Juli 2022)

Die seit Tagen auftauchende 38er ist schon ein echter Schnapper oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2022)

Wann gibt's denn endlich wieder DT Swiss E1700 LRS für unter 200€ so wie früher???
Vorzugsweise 29" boost und 27,5" nonboost und nicht umgekehrt!!!
Das angebotene Material ist doch alles Mist. 

So, jetzt bin ich wieder weg!


----------



## prolink (4. Juli 2022)

Abend Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## ma1208 (4. Juli 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Die seit Tagen auftauchende 38er ist schon ein echter Schnapper oder übersehe ich was?


Die war schon sein Monaten drin, Früher etwas teurer, da sind sie sie wohl nicht los geworden. 
Wenn einem "Performance" reicht, ist sie schon günstig, finde ich.


----------



## null-2wo (4. Juli 2022)

wär ja bei dem XC-LRS fast schwach geworden, das wär was für das aktuelle projekt... dummerweise ist alu schon weg, und man findet genau überhaupt keine info zu maulweite oder sonstwas... andererseits, n 1335g carbon.LRS für ein jugendbike o.ä. für 209 € is schon n krasses angebot


----------



## gosing (4. Juli 2022)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wär ja bei dem XC-LRS fast schwach geworden, das wär was für das aktuelle projekt... dummerweise ist alu schon weg, und man findet genau überhaupt keine info zu maulweite oder sonstwas... andererseits, n 1335g carbon.LRS für ein jugendbike o.ä. für 209 € is schon n krasses angebot


Gefunden - unter "Referenzen" gibts die Materialnummer, da hat google was ausgespuckt in nem alten Katalog - 19mm Felge innen, 24mm Felge aussen, 24mm tief.


----------



## null-2wo (4. Juli 2022)

oh krass, danke. 19mm is echt wenig..


----------



## flix123 (4. Juli 2022)

gosing schrieb:


> Gefunden - unter "Referenzen" gibts die Materialnummer, da hat google was ausgespuckt in nem alten Katalog - 19mm Felge innen, 24mm Felge aussen, 24mm tief.


Gibt's denn ne Möglichkeit die 135mm auf einen 142mm Rahmen umzurüsten? Hab schon etwas gegoogelt, aber bin offensichtlich zu doof 🥴


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Gibt's denn ne Möglichkeit die 135mm auf einen 142mm Rahmen umzurüsten? Hab schon etwas gegoogelt, aber bin offensichtlich zu doof 🥴


Im primitivsten Fall mit zwei 3 mm Spacern links und rechts.


----------



## aibeekey (5. Juli 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Wann gibt's denn endlich wieder DT Swiss E1700 LRS für unter 200€ so wie früher???



Wenn die Fox Performance Elite für 500€ und die Rock Shox Pike/Lyrik für 300€ zurück kommen


----------



## Poldi78 (5. Juli 2022)

👩

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (5. Juli 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## xforce1 (7. Juli 2022)

NL

Momentan ist es etwas mau. Soweit ich weiss ist Nieves in Urlaub.


----------



## Sub-Zero (7. Juli 2022)

Aber Kommunikation bei RCZ ist überraschen gut. Hatte am Montag ABend per Mail angefragt wegen Tackingnummer für meine Bestellung mit Versand per _Mondial_ Relay (weil im Bestell-Konto stand die Bestellung sei completed). Am Di kamm schon die Antwort inkl. Trackingnummer und passendem Link zum Versanddienstleister.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Juli 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> NL
> 
> Momentan ist es etwas mau. Soweit ich weiss ist Nieves in Urlaub.


Bleibt solange so, bis endlich jemand die ranzige Fox38 kauft


----------



## xforce1 (7. Juli 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (7. Juli 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Newsletter


Die Preise werden echt immer besser....GX AXS Schaltwerk für über 500€ ....🤦‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (7. Juli 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Aber Kommunikation bei RCZ ist überraschen gut. Hatte am Montag ABend per Mail angefragt wegen Tackingnummer für meine Bestellung mit Versand per _Mondial_ Relay (weil im Bestell-Konto stand die Bestellung sei completed). Am Di kamm schon die Antwort inkl. Trackingnummer und passendem Link zum Versanddienstleister.


Ich hatte einen ähnlichen Fall. Bei mir kam die Antwort nach sage und schreibe 4 Minuten. Ich hatte zuerst nen Schreck bekommen und dachte es sei ne automatische Rückantwort wegen Urlaub oder Geschäftsaufgabe. Aber es ist alles gut


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Die Preise werden echt immer besser....GX AXS Schaltwerk für über 500€ ....🤦‍♂️


Finde das irgendwie ziemlich komisch.
Und was soll das bewirken?

Die UVP eines GX Eagle AXS Schaltwerks ist genau 406€ laut SRAM Seite.


----------



## Flo7 (7. Juli 2022)

Ich dachte ja, dass es die komplette Gruppe ist aber dürfte ja wirklich nur das Schaltwerk sein.

XX1 AXS Schaltwerk kostet sogar 1120€


----------



## md82 (8. Juli 2022)

Bin ja mal gespannt ob irgendwann das GX AXS Upgrade KIT geliefert wird.

Ein paar wurden ja storniert. Bei mir kam kein Storno. 🤷


----------



## xforce1 (8. Juli 2022)

NL - Für RCZ Verhältnisse teure DT LRS


----------



## Sub-Zero (8. Juli 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Hab mir mal mehrere Dexshell Socken bestellt und teste mal trotz der Infos hier den _Mondial_ Relay Versand da ich bei der Bestellung den Hermess Shop um die Ecke auswählen konnte.
> Werde berichten ob das eine gute Idee war 😄


So...Info zum Versand: RCZ hat wohl einen anderen Versanddienstleister gewählt. Paket kam nicht zum Hermes Paket Shop sondern wurde direkt an die Rechnungsadresse von DPD geliefert. Top! Muss ich nix abholen aber hab 4€ Versand gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (8. Juli 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> NL - Für RCZ Verhältnisse teure DT LRS


Was wäre denn ein "normaler" Preis für RCZ Verhältnisse für die EXC 1501?

Ich glaube, dass wir einen Herbst mit vielen Rabatten sehen werden. Aktuell geht der Konsum in allen Bereichen stark zurück und wenn die Energiekosten und Inflation voll zuschlagen, wird es sich noch einmal verschärfen. Alle Hersteller haben auf Halde produziert und die Händler bestellt, was sie bekommen können.


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (8. Juli 2022)

Kann weg


----------



## ernmar (8. Juli 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Was wäre denn ein "normaler" Preis für RCZ Verhältnisse für die EXC 1501?
> 
> Ich glaube, dass wir einen Herbst mit vielen Rabatten sehen werden. Aktuell geht der Konsum in allen Bereichen stark zurück und wenn die Energiekosten und Inflation voll zuschlagen, wird es sich noch einmal verschärfen. Alle Hersteller haben auf Halde produziert und die Händler bestellt, was sie bekommen können.


gab es vor ein paar Wochen erst für knapp 760€


----------



## xforce1 (8. Juli 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## xforce1 (8. Juli 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Was wäre denn ein "normaler" Preis für RCZ Verhältnisse für die EXC 1501?
> 
> Ich glaube, dass wir einen Herbst mit vielen Rabatten sehen werden. Aktuell geht der Konsum in allen Bereichen stark zurück und wenn die Energiekosten und Inflation voll zuschlagen, wird es sich noch einmal verschärfen. Alle Hersteller haben auf Halde produziert und die Händler bestellt, was sie bekommen können.


Wie der Kollege schon sagte gab es den EXC Satz vor kurzem deutlich günstiger.

Meine Aussage war ja auch generell. Beispiel HX1501 bei RCZ 530,- + Versand. Bei Bike Discount 549,- versandkostenfrei. Macht ja keinen Sinn Vorkasse plus das ganze Theater ohne echten Preisvorteil.

Generell glaube ich, das es so Schnapper wie es die früher mal gab bei den LR (200€ für die 1700er wurde vor kurzem hier gefordert), wahrscheinlich nicht mehr geben wird. Im Low End Bereich schlagen die Transportkosten nunmal stärker zu. Je neachdem wo gefertigt wird auch der schwache Euro. Aber lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Poldi78 (9. Juli 2022)

🥭

Newsletter


----------



## youdontknow (9. Juli 2022)

Schade, das GX Schaltwerk jibbet nisch.


----------



## Poldi78 (10. Juli 2022)

🦴

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (10. Juli 2022)

🍭

Newsletter


----------



## Poldi78 (11. Juli 2022)

🌭

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (12. Juli 2022)

Newsletter

Die Newmen Evolution sind teilweise keine SL, also Unterschied im Material. 6061 statt 6069 Aluminium. Gewicht der Felge ist laut Newmen beides mal 590g

Was dann letzendlich geschickt wird ist dann immer nochmal was anderes


----------



## 7SidedCube (12. Juli 2022)

Bin auch gerade über die X.A. 25 gestolpert - der angegebene UVP ist ja näher an der SL-Variante, da muss ich mal tief in mich gehen und überlegen, ob ich das riskieren will...


----------



## xforce1 (12. Juli 2022)

Das Angebot geht so. Das SL XA25 als Hinterrad gibt es im normalen Handel zu 299,-. Allerdings kann momentan kaum einer liefern.
Das Vorderrad ist günstig. Aber wahrscheinlich kein SL.


----------



## xforce1 (12. Juli 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## prolink (13. Juli 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## prolink (13. Juli 2022)

Abend Newsletter









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (13. Juli 2022)

uups hat sich überschnitten


----------



## franksprissler (13. Juli 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (14. Juli 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_scoop (14. Juli 2022)

Heute war das erste mal ein Newsletter in meinem Mailpostfach seit der Anmeldung vor 1,5 Jahren 😂


----------



## fone (14. Juli 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Wie der Kollege schon sagte gab es den EXC Satz vor kurzem deutlich günstiger.
> 
> Meine Aussage war ja auch generell. Beispiel HX1501 bei RCZ 530,- + Versand. Bei Bike Discount 549,- versandkostenfrei. Macht ja keinen Sinn Vorkasse plus das ganze Theater ohne echten Preisvorteil.
> 
> Generell glaube ich, das es so Schnapper wie es die früher mal gab bei den LR (200€ für die 1700er wurde vor kurzem hier gefordert), wahrscheinlich nicht mehr geben wird. Im Low End Bereich schlagen die Transportkosten nunmal stärker zu. Je neachdem wo gefertigt wird auch der schwache Euro. Aber lassen wir uns überraschen.


Klar werden wir die alten Preise nicht mehr bekommen, aber einen M1900 kauf ich bei 315€ inkl. dann doch lieber bei Bike-Discount.
Meine letzte LRS Bestellung bei RCZ ist jetzt doch schon fast 4 Jahre her, E1900 für 120€. Mit Porto.

Ich ärgere mich ja immer noch, dass ich für den DT Swiss XMC für ~450€ damals dann doch zu geizig war.


----------



## xforce1 (14. Juli 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## bushDoctor (15. Juli 2022)

big_scoop schrieb:


> Heute war das erste mal ein Newsletter in meinem Mailpostfach seit der Anmeldung vor 1,5 Jahren 😂


Dafür bekomme ich nun keine Mails mehr, offenbar war mein Postfach kurzzeitig voll…😔


----------



## Flo7 (15. Juli 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## big_scoop (15. Juli 2022)

Oder RCZ verschickt genau 99999 Newletter und ich bin von der Warteposition für dich nach gerutscht 😂.  Da zu letzt die guten Angebote eh nach gelassen haben kann man es verschmerzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Juli 2022)

big_scoop schrieb:


> Heute war das erste mal ein Newsletter in meinem Mailpostfach seit der Anmeldung vor 1,5 Jahren 😂


Bei mir auch, heute kam aber direkt keiner mehr wie es aussieht


----------



## prolink (16. Juli 2022)

Morgen Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## suoixon (16. Juli 2022)

Stimmt kommt mal wieder nix mehr :/


----------



## chbike (16. Juli 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## chbike (17. Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen☀️


----------



## chbike (17. Juli 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## chbike (18. Juli 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (18. Juli 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## xforce1 (19. Juli 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## OmarLittle (19. Juli 2022)

Funktioniert der Yeti Code bei jemandem von euch? (*RCZYETIM)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (19. Juli 2022)

Zum Thema Sram GX AXS habe ich gerade eine Antwort von Nieves bekommen.

_Dear Sir,
Thank you for your mail. Unfortunately, we do not have the exact
schedule yet because we are still awaiting the delivery of these SRAM
Kits Upgrade GX EAGLE AXS from the supplier. We do our best to receive
the products as soon as possible for shipping your order to you. We will
confirm the sending of it upon receipt of the goods and we will send you
the tracking number. We are sorry because it is a private sale.
Thank you for your patience and your understanding.
Best regards,
Nieves
RCZ Team

 _Falls meine kommen sollte, gebe ich diese gerne zum Selbstkostenpreis zzgl. Versandkosten ab.

Habe mich mittlerweile doch gegen Elektronik entschieden und bleibe meiner XT 12fach treu. 💪🏻😉


----------



## youdontknow (19. Juli 2022)

Feiner Zug von dir @md82 , auch wenn ich nicht glaube dass die jemals für den Preis geliefert wird.


----------



## Steefan (19. Juli 2022)

OmarLittle schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Yeti Code bei jemandem von euch? (*RCZYETIM)*



Ja, heute vormittag das Merino Long Sleeve mit dem Code bestellt.


----------



## suoixon (19. Juli 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sram GX AXS habe ich gerade eine Antwort von Nieves bekommen.
> 
> _Dear Sir,
> Thank you for your mail. Unfortunately, we do not have the exact
> ...


Ich hatte Storno bekommen 🤔


----------



## md82 (19. Juli 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sram GX AXS habe ich gerade eine Antwort von Nieves bekommen.
> 
> _Dear Sir,
> Thank you for your mail. Unfortunately, we do not have the exact
> ...


Hätte auch schon einen Interessenten. Mal sehen, wie das ausgeht. 😉


----------



## xforce1 (19. Juli 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ja, heute vormittag das Merino Long Sleeve mit dem Code bestellt.


Ich habe aktuell schon ein paar Yeti Klamotten. Ich finde die Sachen sind qualitativ schon recht gut. Zu den aufgerufenen Preisen findet man wenig gleichwertiges.


----------



## suoixon (19. Juli 2022)

Newsletter kommt leider wieder nix mehr


----------



## xforce1 (20. Juli 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Newsletter kommt leider wieder nix mehr


Hier ist der von gestern Nachmittag, Ist ja noch gültig


----------



## Chief_SG (20. Juli 2022)

Hat jemand noch einen von den Novatec M30 Laufradsätzen in 29 Zoll rumliegen, den er mit nicht allzu viel Preiserhöhung zum RCZ-Preis wieder abgeben würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (20. Juli 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## chbike (20. Juli 2022)

Gute Nacht 📰


----------



## Poldi78 (20. Juli 2022)

....ich bin scheinbar von der Liste geflogen...Bei mir kommt kein NL mehr an.


----------



## chbike (20. Juli 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> ....ich bin scheinbar von der Liste geflogen...Bei mir kommt kein NL mehr an.


Bei mir kommt er wieder regelmäßig- poste ihn schnellstmöglich


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Juli 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> ....ich bin scheinbar von der Liste geflogen...Bei mir kommt kein NL mehr an.



Bei mir auch nicht, seit paar Tagen.

Im Prinzip egal, kommt schon länger irgendwie nix mehr dolles...(für mich)

Und wenn man den französischen NL nicht bekommt, hat man eh meist gelitten....

Han ich halt mehr Geld für Strom und Gas übrig 😂🙄


----------



## suoixon (21. Juli 2022)

Ja sind mehr runter geflogen.
Hab zwar auch mal wieder freundlich nachgefragt ob Nieves es händisch tuen kann, keine Reaktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chbike (21. Juli 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (21. Juli 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> ....ich bin scheinbar von der Liste geflogen...Bei mir kommt kein NL mehr an.


Ich hatte mich zum Glück mehrfach angemeldet. Aktuell werde ich noch mit dem Franz Newsletter versorgt. Keine Ahnung was da wieder los ist.


----------



## xforce1 (22. Juli 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## chbike (22. Juli 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## chbike (22. Juli 2022)

NM-Newsletter


----------



## Hille2001 (22. Juli 2022)

die Preise sind seit langem unatraktiv für Kleinzeug und den hohen VK.
Da leg ich ein paar Euro drauf und hab das Zeug auch hier im dt Raum.

Bisher war das beste Angebot seit mehreren Jahren für mich die Focus Raven Rahmen die ich leider verpasst habe und ein paar LRS.


----------



## suoixon (23. Juli 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich zum Glück mehrfach angemeldet. Aktuell werde ich noch mit dem Franz Newsletter versorgt. Keine Ahnung was da wieder los ist.


Ich bin mit 3 Mailadresse auf je 3 Sprachen "eingetragen", kommen tut gar keiner. 
Hatte bisher den Luxus über den Mailforward wieder was zu kriegen, da kommt nun auch nix mehr


----------



## prolink (23. Juli 2022)

Morgen Newsletter









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




bei mir kommt nur auf einer email der Newsletter und das seit Jahren
auf 2 andere die ich eingetragen habe kommt auch nie was


----------



## suoixon (23. Juli 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Morgen Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja so war es bei mir auch, bis plötzlich keiner mehr kam und seither ist es unmöglich noch einen zu bekommen. Auch auf Nachfrage geht nichts


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Juli 2022)

Der Nieves, der alte Diktator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (23. Juli 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## chbike (24. Juli 2022)

GM-Newsletter


----------



## chbike (25. Juli 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Garnitur (25. Juli 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## prolink (26. Juli 2022)

Morgen Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## ma1208 (26. Juli 2022)

Dann will ich auch mal: NEWSLETTER


----------



## demlak (26. Juli 2022)

schade.. die lyrik 180mm 15x100 hätte mich interessiert.. der link führt in die übersicht.. is dann wohl ausverkauft


----------



## OmarLittle (26. Juli 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> der link führt in die übersicht..


Tut er das nicht immer?


----------



## demlak (26. Juli 2022)

kein plan =) aber in der Übersicht ist die gabel nicht zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OmarLittle (26. Juli 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> aber in der Übersicht ist die gabel nicht zu finden



Dann ist sie weg. Übersichtlich ist der Shop leider wirklich nicht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Juli 2022)

OmarLittle schrieb:


> Übersichtlich ist der Shop leider wirklich nicht.



Alles direkt im Shop finden und dann noch alle Detailinfos zum Artikel dabei, daß wäre ja nur der halbe  Spaß😎


----------



## prolink (27. Juli 2022)

Morgen Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## md82 (27. Juli 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Morgen Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das bei euch auch so, das der französische Newsletter ausschließlich nur nach Frankreich und Monaco versenden lässt? Habe dort nur immer diese beiden Optionen...


----------



## Flo7 (27. Juli 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auch so, das der französische Newsletter ausschließlich nur nach Frankreich und Monaco versenden lässt? Habe dort nur immer diese beiden Optionen...



musst halt oben rechts auf Deutschland umstellen


----------



## md82 (27. Juli 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> musst halt oben rechts auf Deutschland umstellen


Am PC gehts soweit, am Handy etwas komplizierter, wie ich finde. Danke dir. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (27. Juli 2022)

hmmmm... die lyrik is immernoch im newsletter... aber ich find nix auf der seite..


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juli 2022)

320 für ne nonboost rct3 in 650b is jetz ooch nich der Kracher?


----------



## demlak (27. Juli 2022)

findste? gerne alternativen, wo ich eine non-boost 650b gabel ähnlich günstig kriege =)


----------



## pmbarney (27. Juli 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Am PC gehts soweit, am Handy etwas komplizierter, wie ich finde. Danke dir. ;-)


Dann fliegt bei mir der Artikel aus dem Warenkorb und ich lande auf der DE Startseite


----------



## md82 (27. Juli 2022)

pmbarney schrieb:


> Dann fliegt bei mir der Artikel aus dem Warenkorb und ich lande auf der DE Startseite


Kannst dann aber ganz normal den Artikel in der Suche eingeben und in den Warenkorb packen. Der Code ist der gleiche, wie im FR Newsletter


----------



## prolink (27. Juli 2022)

es gibt manchmal Artikel die nur in gewisse Länder verschickt werden.
nach Österreich hatte ich schon mehrfach das es nicht möglich war


----------



## Schibbl (27. Juli 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Kannst dann aber ganz normal den Artikel in der Suche eingeben und in den Warenkorb packen. Der Code ist der gleiche, wie im FR Newsletter


Psssst! Nicht die geheimen RCZ Insider Tipps ausplaudern! 😆


----------



## Flo7 (27. Juli 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> es gibt manchmal Artikel die nur in gewisse Länder verschickt werden.
> nach Österreich hatte ich schon mehrfach das es nicht möglich war



Wäre mir noch nicht untergekommen?! Bist du sicher, dass du jedes Mal auf der österreichischen Seite warst?


----------



## prolink (27. Juli 2022)

nein nicht auf der Österreichischen Seite
wenn ich denn Link im Newsletter anklicke bin ich im Französischen
im Warenkorb konnte ich dann nicht bestellen


----------



## grey (27. Juli 2022)

sapperlot, du musst auf die "österreichische" seite ganz egal wo dich der newsletter hinführt.





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (27. Juli 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## chbike (29. Juli 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## rush_dc (29. Juli 2022)

Der super deluxe 205x60 ist dann eine Überraschung ob trunnion oder Standard?  Bräuchte trunnion..


----------



## ma1208 (29. Juli 2022)

205 mm Einbaulänge sollte immer Trunnion sein. Das Maß gibt es meines Wissens nach nur als Trunnion.


----------



## md82 (29. Juli 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sram GX AXS habe ich gerade eine Antwort von Nieves bekommen.
> 
> _Dear Sir,
> Thank you for your mail. Unfortunately, we do not have the exact
> ...


Meine wurde gerade storniert und das Geld per Paypal zurück gesendet. 

*Eine Weitergabe hat sich somit leider erledigt, schade drum.*

@Andreas0301 @Nereva


----------



## chbike (29. Juli 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (30. Juli 2022)

XTR 9120 um 270€ im Set









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## suoixon (30. Juli 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> XTR 9120 um 270€ im Set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommst günstiger weg, wenn du die VR bei Stadler um 129€ holst.


----------



## prolink (1. August 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (2. August 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## prolink (2. August 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Exilimy (3. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## prolink (4. August 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Exilimy (5. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Exilimy (5. August 2022)

Nochmal einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silent2608 (7. August 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## chbike (7. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Garnitur (8. August 2022)

Guten Appetit


----------



## chbike (8. August 2022)

Noch einer😆


----------



## chbike (9. August 2022)

FOX-Newsletter


----------



## chbike (10. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Andreas0301 (10. August 2022)

Bin mal gespannt ob die Fox 34 kommt und ob sie dann auch mit Grip2 kommt...


----------



## Andreas0301 (11. August 2022)

Newsletter

Seit neustem bekomme ich ihn auch...


----------



## Wetbo0815 (11. August 2022)

Newsletter

Edit: Andreas0301 war schneller


----------



## chbike (11. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (11. August 2022)

Was sagt ihr denn zu dem Preis der fox 34 float factory?


----------



## Andreas0301 (11. August 2022)

Hab sie mal bestellt. 
Sollte sie echt mit Grip2 und Kabolt Achse kommen find ich den Preis schon gut.


----------



## Wetbo0815 (11. August 2022)

newsletter

XT Kurbel mit 32er Kettenblatt finde ich günstig


----------



## Andreas0301 (12. August 2022)

RockShox


----------



## 7SidedCube (12. August 2022)

Wetbo0815 schrieb:


> newsletter
> 
> XT Kurbel mit 32er Kettenblatt finde ich günstig


Achtung, die 8100 ist die Non-Boost-Variante, 8120 wäre Boost. Wenn man genau die sucht, dann ist der Preis ganz ok, woanders kostet sie ohne Kettenblatt so viel.

Edith: stimmt nicht, siehe unten!


----------



## xrated (12. August 2022)

Nee die 8100-1 ist 52mm und auch Boost. Die 8120 hat 55mm (was maximal Sinn mit riesigen KB und überbreiten Reifen macht) mit einem KB oder 52mm mit 2fach.
Ohne Boost gibts nur die 8100-2 mit 49mm bei 2fach.
49mm mit einem Blatt gibts bei Shimano nicht.









						AASQ #142: Why are brands moving Boost frames from 52mm to 55mm chainlines?
					

We know, there’s no such thing as a stupid question. But there are some questions you might not want to ask your local shop or…




					bikerumor.com
				




Aber mittlerweile ist die eh nicht mehr auf Lager


----------



## 7SidedCube (12. August 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Nee die 8100-1 ist 52mm und auch Boost. Die 8120 hat 55mm (was maximal Sinn mit riesigen KB und überbreiten Reifen macht) mit einem KB oder 52mm mit 2fach.
> Ohne Boost gibts nur die 8100-2 mit 49mm bei 2fach.
> 49mm mit einem Blatt gibts bei Shimano nicht.
> 
> ...


Korrekt, bin da um 3mm verrutscht 😇 Mein Fehler.


----------



## unknownbeats (12. August 2022)

bekomme seit 4-5 tagen keine newsletter mehr? sonst seit jahren manchmal 2 am tag... ist bei euch alles normal?
gruss


----------



## prolink (12. August 2022)

ja alles normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (13. August 2022)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> bekomme seit 4-5 tagen keine newsletter mehr? sonst seit jahren manchmal 2 am tag... ist bei euch alles normal?
> gruss


Ist bei mir auch seit 1 bis 2 Wochen so.


----------



## silent2608 (13. August 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## chbike (13. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## chbike (14. August 2022)

Newsletter- viel Spaß 😉


----------



## chbike (15. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Teuflor (16. August 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				





Kann man bie 38er auf 170mm traveln? Hab keine Ahnung von fox...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (16. August 2022)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Kann man bie 38er auf 170mm traveln? Hab keine Ahnung von fox...


Ja. 

Passendem Airshaft für 170mm besorgen, einbauen und fertig. So wie eigentlich bei jeder modernen Gabel.


----------



## suoixon (16. August 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Passendem Airshaft für 170mm besorgen, einbauen und fertig. So wie eigentlich bei jeder modernen Gabel.


Nur leider erheblich teurer als früher


----------



## silent2608 (16. August 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Nur leider erheblich teurer als früher



Ja mei aber die Neuen sind ja auch mehr supple mit mehr mid stroke support und bottomless feel. Des muss mer sich au was wert sein lassen.


----------



## x-o (16. August 2022)

Teuflor schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike
> ...





Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Passendem Airshaft für 170mm besorgen, einbauen und fertig. So wie eigentlich bei jeder modernen Gabel.





suoixon schrieb:


> Nur leider erheblich teurer als früher





silent2608 schrieb:


> Ja mei aber die Neuen sind ja auch mehr supple mit mehr mid stroke support und bottomless feel. Des muss mer sich au was wert sein lassen.



Das hier könnte der richtige Thread für eine 38 Airshaft Diskussion sein, nicht der RCZ Newsletter Thread.






						FOX 38, Grip 2 VVC -MY 2021-
					

Hallo zusammen, auch bei mir hat die Schuldenfalle MTB mal wieder zugeschnappt- ich habe mir eine FOX 38 Factory 27,5“/ 180mm gegönnt. Hier mal ein paar Informationen und Fahreindrücke für euch, die ich zwischenzeitlich sammeln konnte.  ANMERKUNG: Alles was ich hier schreibe ist als reine Info...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Fabu82 (16. August 2022)

Sorry,falsches Thema 😁


----------



## Andreas0301 (17. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Bananamann (17. August 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Hab sie mal bestellt.
> Sollte sie echt mit Grip2 und Kabolt Achse kommen find ich den Preis schon gut.


Die eigentliche Frage sollte ja eher lauten, welchen offset bekommt man geliefert? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## chbike (17. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Andreas0301 (17. August 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage sollte ja eher lauten, welchen offset bekommt man geliefert? 🤷‍♂️


Da bin ich auch gespannt. Allerdings sollte die 130er am ehesten 44mm haben. Zumindest hab ich noch nicht oft eine 130er mit 51mm gefunden.


----------



## vollgas! (17. August 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch gespannt. Allerdings sollte die 130er am ehesten 44mm haben. Zumindest hab ich noch nicht oft eine 130er mit 51mm gefunden.


Wenn die Part No. 910-30-961 aus der Artikelbeschreibung stimmt, müssten das eigentlich 44mm sein…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (18. August 2022)

vollgas! schrieb:


> Wenn die Part No. 910-30-961 aus der Artikelbeschreibung stimmt, müssten das eigentlich 44mm sein…


Ich hab mit den Artikelnummern von RCZ noch nie was gefunden. Wo sucht man da? Hab eine 34 SC mit der Nr.: 910-30-829 bestellt aber weiß eben nicht welchen offset die hat…


----------



## Garnitur (18. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## prolink (18. August 2022)

Im Google zb.





						FOX RACING SHOX 2022 Fork 34 FLOAT SC 29" FACTORY 120mm 15x110mm Remote  (910-30-829) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX 2022 Fork 34 FLOAT SC 29" FACTORY 120mm 15x110mm Remote  (910-30-829)</strong></p> <p><strong>Factory series / Step Cast</strong></p> <p><strong>Travel</strong>: 120mm<br /><strong>Spring</strong>: Air Float<br /><strong>




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## vollgas! (18. August 2022)

Bin durch google bei der ID FFMG gelandet, das wäre 130mm Grip2 mit 44mm offset.


----------



## William89 (18. August 2022)

Ich verstehe das Prinzip noch nicht...
Wenn ich auf einen Link von dem Newsletter klicke, komme ich zur Übersicht von allen Produkten des Herstellers... Nur nicht das was ich wollte.
Und das ausgeschriebene Produkt gibt es nirgendwo im Shop... 

Heißt das dann, dass es schon ausverkauft ist?  🤨


----------



## Seppi84 (18. August 2022)

Jupp. Problem ist anscheinend das die französischen / belgischen  Newsletter früher kommen und gute Angebote dann meistens schon weg sind.

Den Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil hätt ich für 210 auch mitgenommen...


----------



## michael66 (18. August 2022)

Heißt es nicht unbedingt,wenn du den Rock Shox Coil anklickst landest du bei allen Rock Shox Artikeln.
Dann mal durchscrollen und manchmal findest du sie da,ich weiß ja nicht welchen Rock Shox du meinst aber ich finde die immer noch auf der Seite.


----------



## Seppi84 (18. August 2022)

185x55 - bei den anderen geht der Code leider nicht 🙁

Edit: ez gibt's ihn wieder aber der Code geht trotzdem nicht.


----------



## chbike (19. August 2022)

RS-Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garnitur (19. August 2022)

Abendnewsletter


----------



## silent2608 (20. August 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## rush_dc (20. August 2022)

Ich spekuliere auch schon länger auf die cura bremsen aber die sind auch jedes mal weg, wenn der newsletter kommt. 


William89 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Prinzip noch nicht...
> Wenn ich auf einen Link von dem Newsletter klicke, komme ich zur Übersicht von allen Produkten des Herstellers... Nur nicht das was ich wollte.
> Und das ausgeschriebene Produkt gibt es nirgendwo im Shop...
> 
> Heißt das dann, dass es schon ausverkauft ist?  🤨


----------



## chbike (20. August 2022)

Newsletter - leider zu spät für die curas


----------



## chbike (21. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## chbike (22. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chbike (22. August 2022)

Noch einer👍


----------



## Andreas0301 (23. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Exilimy (23. August 2022)

DT Swiss Forks


----------



## MirkoW (24. August 2022)

Exilimy schrieb:


> DT Swiss Forks


Wo sind die denn alle hin so schnell?!


----------



## Nd-60 (24. August 2022)

Verkauft.
Die 29er waren gestern schon weg.


----------



## vollgas! (24. August 2022)

Hat jemand eine Fox 34 Grip2 bestellt und evtl. schon bekommen?


----------



## Bananamann (24. August 2022)

vollgas! schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Fox 34 Grip2 bestellt und evtl. schon bekommen?


Ich denke da kannst du mindestens mal 2 Monate rechnen...


----------



## chbike (24. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Rick7 (24. August 2022)

vollgas! schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Fox 34 Grip2 bestellt und evtl. schon bekommen?


Arggs die 34er hätte mich auch gejuckt,  aber bräuchte 140 mm und bei den Preisen der neuen airshafts und dem Werkzeug das man jetzt braucht ists schon wieder uninteressant, weil man  mindestens n hunni drauf rechnen muss... Bin aber gespannt wann die ersten eintrudeln. Also bitte posten wenn sie jemand bekommt


----------



## Andreas0301 (24. August 2022)

vollgas! schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Fox 34 Grip2 bestellt und evtl. schon bekommen?


Ja bestellt in 130mm. 
Ich rechne aber damit das es noch min. 1 Monat dauert bis sich was tut. 
Ich berichte auf jeden Fall weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cabron (25. August 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch bei MSt machen lassen. Habe jetzt erst eine Fox 36 Grip bei MST gehabt. Konnte aber noch nicht damit fahren und Eindrücke sammeln.


@ernmar 

Hast du inzwischen Erfahrungen mit MST an der Fox 36 Grip?
Würde mich sehr interessieren!
Grüße


----------



## x-o (25. August 2022)

cabron schrieb:


> @ernmar
> 
> Hast du inzwischen Erfahrungen mit MST an der Fox 36 Grip?
> Würde mich sehr interessieren!
> Grüße


Das wäre ein schönes Thema für den Fox 36 Thread. Da findet man bestimmt auch mehr Leute, die sich mit der 36 und MST auskennen.


----------



## Wetbo0815 (25. August 2022)

Meine 170mm XT Kurbel mit 32er Blatt ist verschickt nach nichtmal 10 Tagen


----------



## isartrails (25. August 2022)

Die war ja auch "in stock". Meine wurde verschickt nach nur einem Tag.


----------



## Teuflor (25. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Andreas0301 (26. August 2022)

Öhlins Dämpfer für 299...


----------



## chbike (27. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Ezibian (27. August 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Ich denke da kannst du mindestens mal 2 Monate rechnen...




Wie kommst du da drauf? Hätte gehofft dass es eeetwas flotter geht. Hier liegt ein Tallboy-Rahmen welcher aufgebaut werden möchte.


----------



## prolink (27. August 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (27. August 2022)

Ezibian schrieb:


> Wie kommst du da drauf? Hätte gehofft dass es eeetwas flotter geht. Hier liegt ein Tallboy-Rahmen welcher aufgebaut werden möchte.


Weil die Erfahrung zeigt, dass man nicht bei RCZ bestellt, wenn man Teile dringend oder zeitnah braucht.
Normalerweise bestellt man dort Sachen, die man will aber nicht braucht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. August 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Weil die Erfahrung zeigt, dass man nicht bei RCZ bestellt, wenn man Teile dringend oder zeitnah braucht.
> Normalerweise bestellt man dort Sachen, *wo *man *bis zum Newsletter gar nicht wusste daß man sie braucht, * aber nicht *will.*


----------



## Ezibian (27. August 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Weil die Erfahrung zeigt, dass man nicht bei RCZ bestellt, wenn man Teile dringend oder zeitnah braucht.
> Normalerweise bestellt man dort Sachen, die man will aber nicht braucht.


Eh klar. Hab dort auch schon häufiger bestellt und unter anderem mehrere Monate auf Ware gewartet. Da war aber beim Liefertermin auch von mehreren Wochen die Rede. Bei angegebenen 20 Tagen habe ich aber die Hoffnung dass es relativ "zeitnah" ankommt. Wenn nicht ist es auch gut, weil der Preis ist es einfach.


----------



## alfton (28. August 2022)

Ezibian schrieb:


> Eh klar. Hab dort auch schon häufiger bestellt und unter anderem mehrere Monate auf Ware gewartet. Da war aber beim Liefertermin auch von mehreren Wochen die Rede. Bei angegebenen 20 Tagen habe ich aber die Hoffnung dass es relativ "zeitnah" ankommt. Wenn nicht ist es auch gut, weil der Preis ist es einfach.


Deren "20 working days" ist ein Placeholder für "vielleicht bekommst du die Ware eines Tages, vielleicht aber auch nicht"
Mir wurde dann auch schon mal so eine Bestellung anderthalb Monate später storniert. Die Ende Juni bestellten Zipps kamen auch erst letzte Woche an.


----------



## chbike (28. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## rosti1809 (29. August 2022)

Also meine Lyrik ist pünktlich nach 22 Tagen angekommen, und da stand auch "20 working days". Wäre eigentlich noch einen Tag eher da gewesen, wenn GLS nicht was verdillert hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (29. August 2022)

rosti1809 schrieb:


> Also meine Lyrik ist pünktlich nach 22 Tagen angekommen, und da stand auch "20 working days". Wäre eigentlich noch einen Tag eher da gewesen, wenn GLS nicht was verdillert hätte.


Bei RCZ gilt das Motto: Alles kann, nichts muss.😉


----------



## Exilimy (29. August 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (30. August 2022)

MorgenNL

Nachmittags NL


----------



## pAn1c (30. August 2022)

Gerade reingekommen 

(Scheint der gleiche zu sein wie ein Post drüber, nur in Englisch)


----------



## n4323 (31. August 2022)

Mist, die XG-1295 Kassette verpasst. Wenn man einmal nicht auf Zack ist...


----------



## Sub-Zero (31. August 2022)

Ja die die XO1 Kassette (+ das X01 Schaltwerk) hätte ich auch sofort bestellt. Vermute die waren aber schon ganz ganz früh vergriffen.


----------



## Rick7 (31. August 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gilt das Motto: Alles kann, nichts muss.😉


Hey das ist wie in der Bar in die ich so gerne gehe


----------



## Andreas0301 (31. August 2022)

Newsletter
Viel Shimano


----------



## toastet (31. August 2022)

nice *RCZHOE1   *


----------



## chbike (31. August 2022)

Noch einer 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrage2 (31. August 2022)

Die FOX DPX Dämpfer werden geliefert.
Der Trunion nach ~ 30 Tagen. (20.07. bestellt)
Leider Fehlbestellungen😟. Hat jemand Bedarf? 210x52,5mm
Der Normale sofort. ( 28.08. bestellt)


----------



## der-gute (1. September 2022)

xrage2 schrieb:


> Die FOX DPX Dämpfer werden geliefert.
> Der Trunion nach ~ 30 Tagen. (20.07. bestellt)
> Leider Fehlbestellungen😟. Hat jemand Bedarf? 210x52,5mm
> Der Normale sofort. ( 28.08. bestellt)


Is der trunnion?


----------



## h0tte (1. September 2022)

Wieso nimmt rcz die Codes nicht, Versand habe ich bereits eingestellt , was mache ich falsch? 😂


----------



## Sub-Zero (1. September 2022)

Mögliche Fehlerquellen:


falscher Code (sind im Newsletter manchmal falsch geschrieben)
falsches Produkt ausgewählt (wenn z.b. ein ähnliches Produkt gelistet war)
Code abgelaufen
Menge falsch (Bestell-Limit für bestimmte Artikel)
andere Artikel im Warenkorb zu denen der Code nicht passt (es dürfen nur die Artikel für einen Code enthalten sein)
usw


----------



## Nd-60 (1. September 2022)

10:50


----------



## xrage2 (1. September 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is der trunnion?


Ja, den Trunion brauche ich nicht. 
210x52,5mm


----------



## Flo7 (1. September 2022)

xrage2 schrieb:


> Ja, den Trunion brauche ich nicht.
> 210x52,5mm



210x50/52,5/55 Dämpfer gibts nicht als Trunnion!


----------



## xrage2 (1. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 210x50/52,5/55 Dämpfer gibts nicht als Trunnion!


Na dann bin ich gespannt was ankommt.
Sehe ich aber erst am Dienstag.


----------



## pAn1c (1. September 2022)

12:23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (1. September 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## pAn1c (2. September 2022)

12:44


----------



## pAn1c (2. September 2022)

19:07


----------



## chbike (3. September 2022)

Guten Morgen


----------



## chbike (3. September 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Exilimy (4. September 2022)

Guten morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (4. September 2022)

Newsletter 16:30


----------



## Nd-60 (5. September 2022)

9:52


----------



## pAn1c (5. September 2022)

11:49


----------



## pAn1c (5. September 2022)

18:11


----------



## mihael (6. September 2022)

der Coupon Code für die Sram Roam 60 LRS geht bei mir nicht. echt schade
Es wäre der RCZSRA4. komme da nicht zuzrecht.


----------



## Nd-60 (6. September 2022)

8:22


----------



## pAn1c (6. September 2022)

10:13


----------



## pAn1c (6. September 2022)

18:04


----------



## xrage2 (6. September 2022)

xrage2 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich gespannt was ankommt.
> Sehe ich aber erst am Dienstag.


So sind jetzt 2 "normale" angekommen.
Einer mit 52,5 und einer mit 55mm Hub.


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2022)

xrage2 schrieb:


> So sind jetzt 2 "normale" angekommen.
> Einer mit 52,5 und einer mit 55mm Hub.


Brauchste beide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (7. September 2022)

11:26


----------



## pAn1c (8. September 2022)

9:55


----------



## Exilimy (8. September 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## pAn1c (9. September 2022)

12:27


----------



## pAn1c (9. September 2022)

17:57


----------



## xrage2 (9. September 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Brauchste beide?


Einer ist schon weg, der andere ist in der Testphase.


----------



## Exilimy (10. September 2022)

Guten morgen


----------



## Vogward (10. September 2022)

Exilimy schrieb:


> Guten morgen


Danke, erstmal die Code RSC gegönnt


----------



## md82 (10. September 2022)

Bin mal gespannt wann die dann kommen. Sag mal bitte Bescheid. Ich habe die letzten Wochen nichts mehr bestellt, da die letzten Bestellungen irgendwie nur zinslose Kredite für RCZ gewesen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogward (10. September 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann die dann kommen. Sag mal bitte Bescheid. Ich habe die letzten Wochen nichts mehr bestellt, da die letzten Bestellungen irgendwie nur zinslose Kredite für RCZ gewesen sind.


Vor Weihnachten wäre super😅 Aber klar, ich melde mich dann


----------



## mailo23 (10. September 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann die dann kommen. Sag mal bitte Bescheid. Ich habe die letzten Wochen nichts mehr bestellt, da die letzten Bestellungen irgendwie nur zinslose Kredite für RCZ gewesen sind.


Du kriegst doch Punkte. In der Regel sind das dadurch sehr gut verzinste Kredite.


----------



## Sub-Zero (10. September 2022)

Auch 2 Paar Code RSC bestellt, aber kam bei euch auch noch Tax obendrauf? Ist das jetzt immer so das die Preise im NL ohne Tax sind?
Gut, 170€ fürs Paar ist top (wenn sie geliefert wird) aber 140€ wären besser gewesen ;-)


----------



## prolink (10. September 2022)

Preise sind schon inkl. Tax
da warst auf der Falschen seite. das hatte ich auch schon


----------



## Sub-Zero (10. September 2022)

Mist...jetzt hab ich doch glatt 70€ zuviel bezahlt (Edit...sind nur 50)


----------



## Sub-Zero (10. September 2022)

Kann man die Bestellung eigentlich stornieren?
Noch gibt es die Code...könnte ja neu bestellen 🤔

Ja egal, Preis ist ja immer noch Top. 
Also was lernen wir daraus, immer auf die richtige Ländereinstellung wechseln  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (10. September 2022)

ja einfach hinschreiben du willst die Bestellung Stornieren


----------



## md82 (10. September 2022)

mailo23 schrieb:


> Du kriegst doch Punkte. In der Regel sind das dadurch sehr gut verzinste Kredite.


Ich habe noch nie Punkte für meine ganzen Bestellungen bekommen. Auch nicht nach Storno oder so?!


----------



## mailo23 (10. September 2022)

Krass. Ich bei Storno durch RCZ immer!
500 = 5€ ist Standard. Selten auch mal 1000.


----------



## md82 (10. September 2022)

Hm, gerade noch mal geguckt: keine Punkte. 

Storniert wurde die Fox38 Factory, GX AXS und zwei mal nen DHX2 🤔😔


----------



## pAn1c (10. September 2022)

16:18


----------



## Rick7 (10. September 2022)

Code rsc gibt's noch noch für Schweizer und Andorrianer oder? Also wenn ich drauf gehe kann man nur die Länder wählen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (10. September 2022)

Also ich konnte zum testen gerade die Code RSC (und diesmal auch für den richtigen Preis) in den Warenkorb legen und den Bestellprozess bis zum final bezahlen durchgehen. (Hab ich dann aber abgebrochen, hab ja schon zwei bestellt)


----------



## Rick7 (10. September 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Also ich konnte zum testen gerade die Code RSC (und diesmal auch für den richtigen Preis) in den Warenkorb legen und den Bestellprozess bis zum final bezahlen durchgehen. (Hab ich dann aber abgebrochen, hab ja schon zwei bestellt)


Hmm Jo geht tatsächlich, aber mit Versand komme ich dann bei knapp 180 raus... Dann ist schon wieder so lala.

Aber danke dir


----------



## prolink (10. September 2022)

gerade gemacht. Versand nach Österreich


----------



## Rick7 (10. September 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1548582


Dann bekommt ihr wohl nen besseren Preis als die Alemannen  aber kennt man ja so von RCZ, irgendwie herrlich unlogisch^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohood (10. September 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Dann bekommt ihr wohl nen besseren Preis als die Alemannen  aber kennt man ja so von RCZ, irgendwie herrlich unlogisch^^


Nach Deutschland ists der selbe Preis, musst nur auch im deutschen Shop bestellen. 





						SRAM Pair disc Brakes CODE RSC 160mm PostMount (L.950mm/1750mm) w/o disc (22515/22514) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SRAM Pair disc Brakes CODE RSC 160mm PostMount (L.950mm/1750mm) w/o disc (22515/22514)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Configuration: 160mm Postmount<br />Hose lenght :  950mm/1750mm</p> <p><br />Not including : Clamp / Disc</p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Montigomo (10. September 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Also ich konnte zum testen gerade die Code RSC (und diesmal auch für den richtigen Preis) in den Warenkorb legen und den Bestellprozess bis zum final bezahlen durchgehen. (Hab ich dann aber abgebrochen, hab ja schon zwei bestellt)


Was war dann der Gesamtpreis für das Paar „Disc CODE RSC 160mm PostMount (L.950mm/1750mm) w/o disc (22515/22514)“ inclusive der Versandkosten bitte?


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. September 2022)




----------



## Mojo25 (11. September 2022)

Hab mir auch ein Set der Code bestellt, wollte die immer schon mal ausprobieren. Für das Geld geht das allemal 
Ich habe meine Punkte eingelöst und war positiv überrascht, dass sich dadurch auch die Steuer reduziert, weil der Rabatt vom Nettopreis abgezogen wird. Das ist schon sehr seriös! Habe ich irgendwie nicht erwartet…


----------



## paulipan (11. September 2022)

Was heißt denn "Clamp" fehlt? Ist damit die Schelle für die Befestigung am Lenker gemeint?


----------



## mihael (11. September 2022)

Wahrscheinlich 
Hab noch einige hier.


----------



## pAn1c (11. September 2022)

17:00


----------



## xforce1 (11. September 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "Clamp" fehlt? Ist damit die Schelle für die Befestigung am Lenker gemeint?


Ich hatte schon einmal Sram Bremsen von denen. Die MMX Schellen hatten jeweils gefehlt


----------



## mihael (11. September 2022)

der code für die Sram, Laufräder ist ab mitternacht gültig oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mihael (11. September 2022)

da bei mir der Sram code nicht funktioniert, frage ich lieber nach


----------



## Flo7 (11. September 2022)

mihael schrieb:


> da bei mir der Sram code nicht funktioniert, frage ich lieber nach



Geht ganz normal...


----------



## mihael (11. September 2022)

Ich hab Laufräder geschrieben


----------



## Flo7 (11. September 2022)

mihael schrieb:


> Ich hab Laufräder geschrieben


Also Sorry...


----------



## mihael (11. September 2022)

Wäre cool, wenn mir da jemand weiter weiß. Lg


----------



## Rick7 (11. September 2022)

rohood schrieb:


> Nach Deutschland ists der selbe Preis, musst nur auch im deutschen Shop bestellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke dir, ja so wäre es jetzt für 155 Eus gegangen.  aber hab eh noch eine hier liegen und die Vernunft hat gesiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mailo23 (11. September 2022)

mihael schrieb:


> da bei mir der Sram code nicht funktioniert, frage ich lieber nach



Funktionieren bei mir.

Welche Laufräder genau willst du denn mit welchem Code bestellen?


----------



## mihael (11. September 2022)

Sram Roam 60 27.5 RCZSRA4

Lg


----------



## michael66 (11. September 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon einmal Sram Bremsen von denen. Die MMX Schellen hatten jeweils gefehlt


Waren die dann so OEM mäßig in einer Plastiktüte oder in der originalen SRAM Verpackung? vielen Dank.


----------



## xforce1 (11. September 2022)

OEM Plastiktüte. Olive und Insertpin war dabei. Aber soweit ich weiss kein Bleedblock und auch nicht dieser Torx Schlüssel.


----------



## michael66 (11. September 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> OEM Plastiktüte. Olive und Insertpin war dabei. Aber soweit ich weiss kein Bleedblock und auch nicht dieser Torx Schlüssel.


Ah okay, super,dann weiß ich Bescheid, vielen Dank 👍🏻


----------



## mailo23 (11. September 2022)

mihael schrieb:


> Sram Roam 60 27.5 RCZSRA4
> 
> Lg


Funktioniert nicht.

Evtl RCZ anschreiben. Code gilt noch bis morgen abend. Könnte klappen.


----------



## mihael (11. September 2022)

Anschreiben hat beim letzten Mal schon nicht geklappt. Soll nicht sein in dem Fall. Lg


----------



## xforce1 (12. September 2022)

MorgenNL

Die Codes sind heute nochmals leicht günstiger drin


----------



## Sub-Zero (12. September 2022)

Wundert mich echt das es die solange gibt, für den Preis muss die doch ziemlich schnell "ausverkauft" sein.


----------



## xforce1 (12. September 2022)

Man weiss natürlich nicht was die für Mengen bekommen haben.

Witzig ist auch mal wieder das da kurz unter dem "guten" Angebot dann auch die Code RSC, mit anderer Leitungslänge für das doppelte angeboten wird.
SRAM Paire de freins à Disc Code  RSC 160mm Postmount (L.900mm/1700mm) w/o disc (92.5020.138.100/92.5020.151.260)  = 299.99e au lieu de 594.05e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (12. September 2022)

Schwer nachvollziehbar finde ich, dass man zwar 3 Bremsen in einer Bestellung kaufen kann, diese jedoch ohne Clamps ausgeliefert werden. Schön, dass man die extra dazu ordern kann (sogar reduziert mit dem gleichen Code), da aber dann nur ein Clamp je Order (bei einer Bremse, bestehend aus zwei Hebeln).


----------



## pAn1c (12. September 2022)

11:22


----------



## Ahija (12. September 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> ja einfach hinschreiben du willst die Bestellung Stornieren



Stornobestätigung der im falschen Shop bestellten Code RSC kam direkt heute morgen bei mir an. Das war super unkompliziert. Geld zurück soll 7-20 Tage dauern - mal schauen ob das auch den üblichen Zeitangaben von RCZ entspricht.. 🙃 

Bestellungen zusammenlegen war nachträglich leider nicht mehr möglich - aus logistischen Gründen nicht. Die Teile sind alle gleichfarbig markiert... schade um die 12,50 EUR Versand.


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (12. September 2022)

Erste Bestellung bei RCZ und gleich nervig... Das mit den Clamps habe ich übersehen und nun sind die auf der Website nicht mehr verfügbar. (Wieso verkaufen die die auch einzeln dazu anstatt einfach im Bundle für ein paar Euro mehr?!)
Naja long story short: Kann mir jemand sagen ob alle MMX von Sram da kompatibel sind? Finde beim Googeln keine bei denen steht COde RSC kompatibel.


----------



## xforce1 (12. September 2022)

Ja, die Matchmaker X Schellen sind alle gleich. Egal ob für Level (ab Level TL), Guide (ab Guide R), G2 oder Code


----------



## pAn1c (12. September 2022)

17:57


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. September 2022)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Erste Bestellung bei RCZ und gleich nervig... Das mit den Clamps habe ich übersehen und nun sind die auf der Website nicht mehr verfügbar. (Wieso verkaufen die die auch einzeln dazu anstatt einfach im Bundle für ein paar Euro mehr?!)
> Naja long story short: Kann mir jemand sagen ob alle MMX von Sram da kompatibel sind? Finde beim Googeln keine bei denen steht COde RSC kompatibel.


Isse normale, isse rcz🤌

Das wäre sonst zu einfach🙂

Außerdem: glaub ich das erst, wenn ich in das Paket geguckt hab.
Das wäre auch nicht das erste Mal, daß die Beschreibung nicht stimmt .


----------



## pAn1c (13. September 2022)

12:19


----------



## famagoer (13. September 2022)

Kurze Frage an die Experten: Gab's bei RCZ schon mal die RED Etap AXS (Set / einzeln /was auch immer) im Angebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones_D (13. September 2022)

18:00
Unter anderem Formula Cura 4 inkl Rotoren für ~160 plus Versand


----------



## culoduro (13. September 2022)

Jones_D schrieb:


> 18:00
> Unter anderem Formula Cura 4 inkl Rotoren für ~160 plus Versand


Das Paar, wohlgemerkt!!!
Sonst gute €300 das Paar!


----------



## mihael (13. September 2022)

Schon weg


----------



## SCM (13. September 2022)

mihael schrieb:


> Schon weg


Nicht in Frankreich - aber wenn man auf D stellt, liegen sie nicht mehr im Warenkorb...


----------



## mailo23 (13. September 2022)

FORMULA Pair Disc Brake CURA 4 Pistons + Rotor 203/180mm RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FORMULA Pair Disc Brake CURA 4 Pistons + Rotor 203/180mm</strong><br /><br />Adjustable lever reach<br />4-Piston Caliper<br />Including Disc 203mm for front and 180mm for rear</p> <p> </p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				









						FORMULA Pair Disc Brake CURA 4 Pistons + Rotor 203/203mm RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FORMULA Pair Disc Brake CURA 4 Pistons <span style="text-decoration: underline;">+ Rotor 203/203mm</span></strong><br /><br />Adjustable lever reach<br />4-Piston Caliper (w/o adapter)<br />Including Disc 203mm for front and 203mm for rear</p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. September 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Das Paar, wohlgemerkt!!!
> Sonst gute €300 das Paar!


175,- inkl. 203 und 180mm Bremsscheibe. Das ist endlich mal wieder ein gutes RCZ Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (13. September 2022)

@mailo23: Wie hast Du denn die gefunden?

(Suche nach "Cura" --> Nix / Hersteller angeklickt --> Nix)


----------



## mailo23 (13. September 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> @mailo23: Wie hast Du denn die gefunden?
> 
> (Suche nach "Cura" --> Nix / Hersteller angeklickt --> Nix)


Hatte ich noch offen


----------



## Steefan (13. September 2022)

Coole Sache - Vielen Dank. Ohne Deinen Link nicht auffindbar, würde ich sagen.

Nur... was mache ich jetzt mit der Code?... jemand Interesse?


----------



## n4ppel (13. September 2022)

Wenn man im Französischen Shop bestellt, nur 170,66 für das 203/203 Set


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. September 2022)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Wenn man im Französischen Shop bestellt, nur 170,66 für das 203/203 Set


Geht aber nicht nach D zu schicken.


----------



## n4ppel (13. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Geht aber nicht nach D zu schicken.


Wenn man angemeldet ist und den Bestellvorgang weiter macht, geht es schon.  Hat zumindest meine Adresse gefressen und eine Bestätigung hab ich auch.


----------



## prolink (13. September 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> @mailo23: Wie hast Du denn die gefunden?
> 
> (Suche nach "Cura" --> Nix / Hersteller angeklickt --> Nix)


 wenn ich denn Hersteller anklicke zeigt er sie mir schon an


----------



## Steefan (13. September 2022)

Ja… aber erst seit kurzem


----------



## goldencore (13. September 2022)

Brauche ich nicht, also mal bestellt!


----------



## PraterRadler (13. September 2022)

Ich auch nicht - aber die Code soll nicht allein auf Halde liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (13. September 2022)

Wenn ich nicht schon Code(s) bestellt hätte, wär ich wohl bei der Cura schwach geworden 😅


----------



## Schnerrget (13. September 2022)

Gestern zu lange gezögert, dann hab ich jetzt Mal zugeschlagen


----------



## famagoer (13. September 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Experten: Gab's bei RCZ schon mal die RED Etap AXS (Set / einzeln /was auch immer) im Angebot?


👆🏼 
Danke!


----------



## Pornokarl (14. September 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Brauche ich nicht, also mal bestellt!



Hab sicherheitshalber gleich Mal 2 Sätze bestellt - nobrainer


----------



## Ozii (14. September 2022)

Wow, 175€ Komplettset Cura 4. Zack bestellt. Mal schauen, wie das abläuft, ist meine erste Bestellung bei rcz


----------



## davez (14. September 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Wow, 175€ Komplettset Cura 4. Zack bestellt. Mal schauen, wie das abläuft, ist meine erste Bestellung bei rcz


Am besten direkt vergessen und Dich darüber freuen, wenn sie irgendwann völlig überraschend ankommt. Ist dann wie Weihnachten.   Auf keinen Fall damit rechnen, dass sie innerhalb von wenigen Wochen bei Dir wie bestellt ankommt.


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. September 2022)

Und nicht ärgern falls es nach Wochen doch storniert wird


----------



## chbike (14. September 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. September 2022)

Schade, der Maxxis DHR2 wohl schon weg. Oder hat den jemand im Shop gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (14. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Am besten direkt vergessen und Dich darüber freuen, wenn sie irgendwann völlig überraschend ankommt. Ist dann wie Weihnachten.   Auf keinen Fall damit rechnen, dass sie innerhalb von wenigen Wochen bei Dir wie bestellt ankommt.


🤣 Guter Tipp . Die Cura ist auch meine erste Bestellung bei der Bude.


----------



## paulipan (14. September 2022)

Wieviel Federweg hat die ZEB? Steht das irgendwo oder bin ich blind?






						ROCKSHOX Fork ZEB SELECT CHARGER RC 29" BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.273.014) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork ZEB SELECT CHARGER RC 29" BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.273.014)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: depending the supply</p> <p>Wheel Size: 29"</p> <p>Damping: Charger RC</p> <p>Adjustments: External rebound, low s




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## ernmar (14. September 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Wieviel Federweg hat die ZEB? Steht das irgendwo oder bin ich blind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Travel: depending the supply


----------



## paulipan (14. September 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Travel: depending the supply


Heißt: Von 160mm bis 190mm alles möglich?


----------



## Rick7 (14. September 2022)

Ei die Formula Selva S wäre auch geil. Leider nur in der extended 170 /180 mm Variante... Kann man laut Formula nicht weiter runter traveln, oder weiß da jemand mehr? 🤓


----------



## Ozii (14. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Am besten direkt vergessen und Dich darüber freuen, wenn sie irgendwann völlig überraschend ankommt. Ist dann wie Weihnachten.   Auf keinen Fall damit rechnen, dass sie innerhalb von wenigen Wochen bei Dir wie bestellt ankommt.


Ist besser so, kann ich meiner Frau dann besser erklären 😬
Ach, guck mal Schatz, keine Ahnung wo die herkommen.
Hoffentlich kommen die, will keine Stornierung, dafür ist der Preis zu geil.
Kosten 290€ ohne Scheiben und hab es gescheut.
Meine G2 R sind einfach kacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (14. September 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Heißt: Von 160mm bis 190mm alles möglich?


genau


----------



## xforce1 (14. September 2022)

Ich habe die Zeb mal bestellt. No risk no fun. Wird sich dann zeigern was dann geliefert wird. Ich brauche zwar nicht zwingend eine Gabel, aber es ist wie oben mit den Bremsen


----------



## Ozii (14. September 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht schon Code(s) bestellt hätte, wär ich wohl bei der Cura schwach geworden 😅


Können ja tauschen, wenn die da sind. 😬


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. September 2022)

Heute im Newsletter gabs doch immer noch die Codes?
Spricht also nichts gegen eine zusätzliche Bestellung  🤣

hm...bin gerade geneigt, wenn es die Cura heute Abend noch gibt auch noch mal zuzugreifen.  🤔

Aber scheint so langsam das die Angebote & Schnäppchen bei RCZ wieder besser werden.
👉 Herrscht wohl langsam bei den OEMs weniger Teilebedarf auf Grund Nachfrage-Rückgang


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. September 2022)

Und bei RCZ kann man auch stornieren.


----------



## Ozii (14. September 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Heute im Newsletter gabs doch immer noch die Codes?
> Spricht also nichts gegen eine zusätzliche Bestellung  🤣
> 
> hm...bin gerade geneigt, wenn es die Cura heute Abend noch gibt auch noch mal zuzugreifen.  🤔
> ...


Hab die RSC oder G2 ultimate nicht mehr gefunden


----------



## xforce1 (14. September 2022)

Der Zug mit den Code scheint abgefahren. War für den Preis und RCZ Verhältnisse sehr lange drin wie ich finde. Die Mega Schnäppchen sind sonst viel schneller weg.


----------



## Cuthepro (14. September 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Der Zug mit den Code scheint abgefahren. War für den Preis und RCZ Verhältnisse sehr lange drin wie ich finde. Die Mega Schnäppchen sind sonst viel schneller weg.


Sind doch noch da.






						SRAM Pair disc Brakes CODE RSC 160mm PostMount (L.950mm/1750mm) w/o disc (22515/22514) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SRAM Pair disc Brakes CODE RSC 160mm PostMount (L.950mm/1750mm) w/o disc (22515/22514)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Configuration: 160mm Postmount<br />Hose lenght :  950mm/1750mm</p> <p><br />Not including : Clamp / Disc</p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Ozii (14. September 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Sind doch noch da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rabattcode nicht mehr gültig.


----------



## Cuthepro (14. September 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Rabattcode nicht mehr gültig.


Der kommt wieder wenn noch welche vorhanden sind, keine Sorge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (15. September 2022)

Hat schon wer was von seiner Fox38 fCtory gehört? @16.8 bestellt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. September 2022)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Hat schon wer was von seiner Fox38 fCtory gehört? @16.8 bestellt.


Nein, meine ist leise.


----------



## sbgrollon (15. September 2022)

Meine schmatzt leicht beim ausfedern.  Top Gabel


----------



## Sub-Zero (15. September 2022)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Hat schon wer was von seiner Fox38 fCtory gehört? @16.8 bestellt.


👇


davez schrieb:


> Am besten direkt vergessen und Dich darüber freuen, wenn sie irgendwann völlig überraschend ankommt. Ist dann wie Weihnachten.   Auf keinen Fall damit rechnen, dass sie innerhalb von wenigen Wochen bei Dir wie bestellt ankommt.


----------



## Andreas0301 (15. September 2022)

Hat schon jemand weitere Infos zu den 2022 Fox 34 Factory? Jemand schon eine bekommen bzw. storniert worden?


----------



## fone (15. September 2022)

Hat schon jemand weitere Infos zu den 2022 Fox 36 Factory?


----------



## vollgas! (15. September 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand weitere Infos zu den 2022 Fox 34 Factory? Jemand schon eine bekommen bzw. storniert worden?


Am 10. August bestellt, bisher nichts gehört, aber auch nichts storniert.
Also nichts ungewöhnliches bisher ;-)


----------



## xforce1 (15. September 2022)

Ich würde mal sagen ein RCZ Profi denkt noch nicht mal darüber nach eine Lieferung in Frage zu stellen, sofern die Bestellung jünger als 2 Monate ist


----------



## Vogward (15. September 2022)

Wurden bei jemanden die Cura4 schon versendet? 
Frage für nen Freund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (15. September 2022)

MorgenNL

heute kurz und knackig


----------



## vollgas! (15. September 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen ein RCZ Profi denkt noch nicht mal darüber nach eine Lieferung in Frage zu stellen, sofern die Bestellung jünger als 2 Monate ist


Wobei mein Reserve LRS letztes Jahr nach nem Monat plötzlich vor der Tür stand 🤣


----------



## famagoer (15. September 2022)

vollgas! schrieb:


> Wobei mein Reserve LRS letztes Jahr nach nem Monat plötzlich vor der Tür stand 🤣


Ausgeschlossen - der muss aus einer älteren Bestellung 1 Jahr zuvor gestammt haben!


----------



## pAn1c (15. September 2022)

12:04


----------



## Teuflor (15. September 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> 👇


Ich hatte schon öfters Bestellungen die genau 4 Wochen später da waren.. also es gibt schon Wunder!


----------



## xforce1 (15. September 2022)

Nein, als RCZ geplagter weiss man das einfach alles möglich ist und auch das Gegenteil. Nur weil mal eine Bestellung in vier Wochen da war (was immer noch das doppelte der üblicherweise versprochenen 2 Wochen ist) heisst das noch lange nicht das es das nächste Mal genauso ist.
Genauergesagt: Ich habe keine Korrelation zwichen der versprochenen und der tatsächlichen Lieferzeit feststellen können. Man kann auch sagen: Die Lieferungen kommen dann, wenn sie da sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (15. September 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Nein, als RCZ geplagter weiss man das einfach alles möglich ist und auch das Gegenteil. Nur weil mal eine Bestellung in vier Wochen da war (was immer noch das doppelte der üblicherweise versprochenen 2 Wochen ist) heisst das noch lange nicht das es das nächste Mal genauso ist.
> Genauergesagt: Ich habe keine Korrelation zwichen der versprochenen und der tatsächlichen Lieferzeit feststellen können. Man kann auch sagen: Die Lieferungen kommen dann, wenn sie da sind


----------



## Exilimy (15. September 2022)

News


----------



## Colori (15. September 2022)

SANTA CRUZ Frame HIGHTOWER LT CC 29" Carbon Blue /Gold Size XXL  (04SCHTLTBXXL) = 1999.99e anstatt 3146.12e

Geiles Angebot  🤣der ist von 2018 oder 19?


----------



## cbtp (16. September 2022)

Colori schrieb:


> SANTA CRUZ Frame HIGHTOWER LT CC 29" Carbon Blue /Gold Size XXL  (04SCHTLTBXXL) = 1999.99e anstatt 3146.12e
> 
> Geiles Angebot  🤣der ist von 2018 oder 19?



2019 laut hier wo der Rahmen auch billiger ist:








						Santa Cruz Hightower LT 29 CC 2019 SB&G
					

Online shop Santa Cruz Hightower LT 29 CC 2019 SB&G, carbon frames of enduro for bicycle at the best price - FINANCING - DELIVERY 24/72h.




					ltmracing.com


----------



## xforce1 (16. September 2022)

Ich habe für mein Hightower V2 CC Rahmen vor ziemlich genau 2 Jahren 2350,- gezahlt. Gab es sowohl bei Komking als auch BC. Und das war damals das aktuelle Modell (technisch)- Es gab kurz davor einen Farbwechsel.


----------



## Remux (16. September 2022)

den LT Rahmen gabs dieses Jahr auch schon für 1800€ bei Bike 24.


----------



## Exilimy (16. September 2022)

News


----------



## pAn1c (16. September 2022)

16:20


----------



## Andreas0301 (16. September 2022)

21:20


----------



## Wetbo0815 (17. September 2022)

Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (17. September 2022)

Link


----------



## loam (17. September 2022)

Könnt ihr mir kurz erklären wie man den Shop zu verstehen hat?
Sind die Sachen generell immer erstmal als "not in stock" gekennzeichnet?

Da steht "stock 1" "not in stock" "20 working days"
Heisst das jetzt "kommt in 20 Tagen rein" ?

Ist es da generell so: Solange man was in den Warenkorb legen kann, bekommt man es auch?
Sorry, aber blicke da als Noob nicht so durch. 

EDIT: Von wo wird das verschickt? Muss man da Zoll bezahlen?


----------



## davez (17. September 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir kurz erklären wie man den Shop zu verstehen hat?
> Sind die Sachen generell immer erstmal als "not in stock" gekennzeichnet?
> 
> Da steht "stock 1" "not in stock" "20 working days"
> ...


Das ist kein „Shop“, wie Du ihn kennst.

Man muss sich für Newsletter anmelden. Nette Foristen posten den auch hier.

Dort findes Du Rabatt Codes mit denen Du die vergünstigten Produkte kaufen kannst.

Die Mega Schnäppchen sind oft in Minuten ausverkauft 

Die Produkte sind meist nicht „ab Lager“, d.h.   die Sachen kommen wenn sie kommen. Und manchmal kommen sie gar nicht oder anders. Zwischen 2 Wochen und 9 Monaten kann das dauern. Statt 20 Tage könnte da auch ein „?“ stehen. Die Zahl hat keine Aussagekraft

Service ist klein geschrieben, zurück schicken wahnsinnig teuer.

RCZ scheint Restposten von überall her zu kaufen.

Der Laden hat was von Überraschungstüte

Bestellen, vergessen und sich freuen, wenn irgendwann sogar das Bestellte kommt.

Erwartungen wie an R2 oder BC darfst Du auf keinen Fall haben

Es fallen kein Zoll oder Steuern an


----------



## loam (17. September 2022)

Danke, das hilft mir schonmal.

Ja, den Newsletter bekomme ich schon länger, war nur irgendwie nie was bei was mich im email Header interessiert hätte, von daher nie mit beschäftigt.

Aber DAMN !, die letzte Woche kommt da echt geiler Stuff. Cura 2, Cura 4 und grade nen DPX2 für 160€. Das sind echt schon kranke Preise. 😳

Achja eine Frage hätte ich noch: Wollte eben 2 Codes innerhalb eines Warenkorb (2 Artikel) nacheinander kombinieren. Das ging irgendwie nicht.

EDITH: Und die Codes gehen auch schomma nicht? Cura 4 kann ich zb in Korb legen, Code funzt aber nicht.


----------



## Nd-60 (17. September 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Danke, das hilft mir schonmal.
> 
> Ja, den Newsletter bekomme ich schon länger, war nur irgendwie nie was bei was mich im email Header interessiert hätte, von daher nie mit beschäftigt.
> 
> ...


Dann haben sie nicht den gleichen GS Code. Du kannst nur Sachen mit dem gleiche  Code kombinieren. Auch ein aufstocken des Warenkorbs mit füllartikeln ist nicht möglich.

Auch Artikel aus 2 GS Kategorien können nicht kombiniert werden. 
Es fallen quasi immer Versandkosten an, da man alles einzeln bestellen muss.


----------



## Ozii (17. September 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Dann haben sie nicht den gleichen GS Code. Du kannst nur Sachen mit dem gleiche  Code kombinieren. Auch ein aufstocken des Warenkorbs mit füllartikeln ist nicht möglich.
> 
> Auch Artikel aus 2 GS Kategorien können nicht kombiniert werden.
> Es fallen quasi immer Versandkosten an, da man alles einzeln bestellen muss.


Wie läuft es denn mit Stornierungen? Das habe ich noch nicht verstanden... Hab die Cura 4 ja bestellt, aber so nach 3 Monaten hätte ich kein Bock mehr


----------



## Cuthepro (17. September 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Wie läuft es denn mit Stornierungen? Das habe ich noch nicht verstanden... Hab die Cura 4 ja bestellt, aber so nach 3 Monaten hätte ich kein Bock mehr


Einfach ne Mail hinschicken dann wird nach einiger Zeit erstattet


----------



## loam (17. September 2022)

Hab mir auch mal die 4er bestellt. Bin gepannt. Zu geiler Deal. 

Danke Leute für die Hilfe, echt nett. 
Man kennt es ja: Meist geht es bei sowas. "BENUTZ SUCHÄÄ DU HONK !"


----------



## michael66 (17. September 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Wie läuft es denn mit Stornierungen? Das habe ich noch nicht verstanden... Hab die Cura 4 ja bestellt, aber so nach 3 Monaten hätte ich kein Bock mehr


Kann aber schon mal 20 Werktage dauern mit der Rückerstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7SidedCube (18. September 2022)

In letzter Zeit waren die Angebote aber auch zugegebenermaßen für meinen Geschmack eher mau. Früher gab's gefühlt öfter "Wow"-Angebote, aber die Cura war für mich das erste "Habenwill"-Ding seit den Trust-Gabeln... Ich hoffe mal sehr auf eine positive Überraschung im Sinne einer Lieferung


----------



## rush_dc (18. September 2022)

Habe in letzter Zeit auch paar mal bestellt, ist eigentlich immer angekommen. Auf den answer lenker warte ich noch. Bei den cura 4 bin ich gespannt ob die kommen  hab sie auch mal bestellt. 😅


----------



## prolink (18. September 2022)

Morgen Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2022)

Endlich wieder vernünftige bremsen im NL...


----------



## pAn1c (18. September 2022)

Newsletter 16:30


 529€ fox float 38,36,34,40/ 50€ rotor 3df /111€ wheels gest t30 carbon/ 152€ fox float dps /159€ suntour aion. / 129€ manitou machete/-70% protaper ....crazy prices)


----------



## davez (18. September 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Newsletter 16:30
> 
> 
> 529€ fox float 38,36,34,40/ 50€ rotor 3df /111€ wheels gest t30 carbon/ 152€ fox float dps /159€ suntour aion. / 129€ manitou machete/-70% protaper ....crazy prices)


Fast hätte ich wieder etwas gekauft, was ich eigentlich nicht brauche. Beim Bezahlvorgang hat dann wieder der Verstand eingesetzt und ich habe den Kauf abgebrochen 😂

In der Tat super Angebote heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (18. September 2022)

Solange die es nicht hinbekommen das verf****te Offset bei den Gabeln mit anzugeben, bestell ich da eh nix😂


----------



## davez (18. September 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Solange die es nicht hinbekommen das verf****te Offset bei den Gabeln mit anzugeben, bestell ich da eh nix😂


Der Finger hat gezuckt, ich konnte es genau sehen  🤣 Das Kampf des Unterbewußstseins gegen den Verstand


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. September 2022)




----------



## Ahija (19. September 2022)

Welchen Tanz muss man eigentlich aufführen, um auch in den Genuss des Newsletters zu kommen?
Der Button im Profil ist definitiv wirkungslos um sein Interesse daran zu bekunden und den Newsletter zu erhalten. Ich habe vor vielen vielen Monden sogar einmal eine Bestätigung zur Anmeldung per Mail erhalten, ein Newsletter hat es jedoch nie zu mir geschafft.


----------



## davez (19. September 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Welchen Tanz muss man eigentlich aufführen, um auch in den Genuss des Newsletters zu kommen?
> Der Button im Profil ist definitiv wirkungslos um sein Interesse daran zu bekunden und den Newsletter zu erhalten. Ich habe vor vielen vielen Monden sogar einmal eine Bestätigung zur Anmeldung per Mail erhalten, ein Newsletter hat es jedoch nie zu mir geschafft.


Das ist der Charaktertest für Neukunden  🤣

Die Frustrationstoleranz wird damit im ersten Schritt überprüft. 😉 Wie oft ist die Person bereit, sich für den Newsletter anzumelden und wie geduldig, bis der Newsletter tatsächlich mal ankommt.

Im Ernst, es fühlt sich an wie eine Lotterie.

Immer wieder mal probieren. Irgendwann kommt er dann - vielleicht

Es ist ein Vorgeschmack darauf, was Dich danach erwartet 😂


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (19. September 2022)

Ach das gleicht sich aus. Abmelden funktioniert auch nicht 😂


----------



## delphi1507 (19. September 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Welchen Tanz muss man eigentlich aufführen, um auch in den Genuss des Newsletters zu kommen?
> Der Button im Profil ist definitiv wirkungslos um sein Interesse daran zu bekunden und den Newsletter zu erhalten. Ich habe vor vielen vielen Monden sogar einmal eine Bestätigung zur Anmeldung per Mail erhalten, ein Newsletter hat es jedoch nie zu mir geschafft.


Ist wie früher in der Disco... Gesichtskontrolle 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Ahija (19. September 2022)

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin kein Neukunde.. meinen Account gibts seit 2 Jahren.. aber der Newsletter schafft es einfach nicht zu mir..


----------



## loam (19. September 2022)

Hatte ich am Anfang auch längere Zeit. Irgendwann kam er dann plötzlich. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. September 2022)

Bei mir kam der NL jahrelang.
Nur nicht der französische..egal wie oft ich nich angemeldet habe.
Seit nem halben Jahr ca. bekomme ich gar kein NL mehr, ohne das ich was geändert habe 🤭

Auch zehnmalige Neuanmeldung hat nix gebracht... Support anschreiben auch nicht...

Lotterie,[email protected] sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (19. September 2022)

Wenn ihr von FR oder NL Newsletter sprecht, stellt ihr dann die Sprache im Shop vorher um?
Das habe ich, glaube ich, noch nicht probiert vor der Anmeldung.


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. September 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Wenn ihr von FR oder NL Newsletter sprecht, stellt ihr dann die Sprache im Shop vorher um?
> Das habe ich, glaube ich, noch nicht probiert vor der Anmeldung.


Kannst ja mal alles durchspielen.
Bei mir hats nix gebracht


----------



## rush_dc (19. September 2022)

2x angemeldet und nach gefühlt einem Jahr hab ich dann den nl bekommen. Momentan kommt er regelmäßig.
Trotzdem dickes Danke an die Leute hier, die ihn regelmäßig posten.


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. September 2022)

Ich schau ohnehin hier öfters rein als auf die privaten Mails. Daher danke an die User die hier fleißig die NL posten


----------



## pAn1c (19. September 2022)

rush_dc schrieb:


> 2x angemeldet und nach gefühlt einem Jahr hab ich dann den nl bekommen. Momentan kommt er regelmäßig.
> Trotzdem dickes Danke an die Leute hier, die ihn regelmäßig posten.





Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Ich schau ohnehin hier öfters rein als auf die privaten Mails. Daher danke an die User die hier fleißig die NL posten



Und weiter geht es
NL 12:40


----------



## santo77 (19. September 2022)

Hat jemand noch die XTR M9120 Bremsen gesehen, bzw. bestellt?
Ich finde seit ca. 30 Minuten nichts mehr?


----------



## sbgrollon (19. September 2022)

Beim Stadler gibt es die vr xtr Bremse noch etwas günstiger... 








						Startseite | Online Shop Zweirad Stadler | Größtes Zweirad Center
					

Fahrrad Online Shop - Experte für Fahrrad ✓ Fahrradbekleidung ✓ Fahrradzubehör ✓ Kaufen Sie Ihr Fahrrad jetzt online - Scott, Dynamics, Bulls uvm.




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de


----------



## santo77 (19. September 2022)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Beim Stadler gibt es die vr xtr Bremse noch etwas günstiger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für den Link!!


----------



## pAn1c (19. September 2022)

20:05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (20. September 2022)

11:22

Die Cura 4 ist zurück


----------



## goldencore (20. September 2022)

Der Bikemarkt wird brennen, wenn die alle geliefert werden! 😀


----------



## pAn1c (20. September 2022)

Weiter geht es


----------



## davez (20. September 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Weiter geht es


Das hat was von click bait. Seit 2 Tagen ist eine Gabel immer wieder drinnen, aber tatsächlich nicht verfügbar 😂


----------



## md82 (20. September 2022)

Aktuell kriege ich auch keinen Newsletter mehr.

Zuvor immer den Französischen und den Deutschen! Seit zwei Wochen gar keinen mehr…🙈😎


----------



## xTr3Me (20. September 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Der Bikemarkt wird brennen, _wenn_ die alle geliefert werden! 😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (20. September 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Der Bikemarkt wird brennen, wenn die alle geliefert werden! 😀


Ich stelle meine Cura schon mal ein, mit dem Hinweis: "Verfügbar in 20 Arbeitstagen. Frühestens!" 🤣🤣


----------



## Garnitur (21. September 2022)

10:47


----------



## pAn1c (21. September 2022)

11:11


----------



## pAn1c (21. September 2022)

Und noch einer / 18:42


----------



## prolink (22. September 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## pAn1c (22. September 2022)

11:24


----------



## prolink (22. September 2022)

Newsletter Abend








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## loam (22. September 2022)

War eigtl. bisher schon ne orangene 29" boost 36 grip2 irgendwie mal dabei?
Der DPX2 den ich vor ner Woche oder so bestellte, ist wohl schon am Weg. Somit ist meine erste Erfahrung mit dem Shop schonmal recht positiv.


----------



## prolink (23. September 2022)

Morgen Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Hille2001 (23. September 2022)

die Reba  

*Axle: 15x100mm or Boost 15x110mm (depending the supply)*

wird da gewürfelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (23. September 2022)

ist wie im Lotto


----------



## der-gute (23. September 2022)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> wird da gewürfelt?


Nein, steht doch da:



Hille2001 schrieb:


> depending the supply


Das was sie bekommen, wird verkauft. Genaue Informationen gibts bei Ankunft deines Pakets.


----------



## pAn1c (23. September 2022)

10:23


----------



## Ecko88 (23. September 2022)

Ich habe ein Paar Cura4 jetzt mal bestellt, mal schauen wann die Bremse kommt.


----------



## topsel (23. September 2022)

Habs mal korrigiert 


Ecko88 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Paar Cura4 jetzt mal bestellt, mal schauen *ob* die Bremse kommt.


----------



## aibeekey (23. September 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> 10:23



Shimano 11-Fach 11-51 Kassette + Schaltwerk für 75€ incl. Versand halte ich für einen ziemlich guten Deal.
Da werde ich die 11-Fach NX am Trail Bike doch direkt einmal in Rente schicken


----------



## dgarcbas (23. September 2022)

habe die Formula selva S Fork gekauft. Könnte mir jemand seine Meinung dazu sagen? es gibt wenig Informationen. Virlen Dank


----------



## ma1208 (23. September 2022)

Hier gibt es wirklich viele Informationen zu den Selvas, auch zur Selva S. 





						Formula
					

Alles rund um die Bremsen und Gabeln von Formula - das Forum wird durch CosmicSports betreut.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Sub-Zero (23. September 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Shimano 11-Fach 11-51 Kassette + Schaltwerk für 75€ incl. Versand halte ich für einen ziemlich guten Deal.
> Da werde ich die 11-Fach NX am Trail Bike doch direkt einmal in Rente schicken


DIe Deore Kassette hat (auf die schnelle gelesen) wohl nicht besonders gute Bewertungen da sich die Vernietungen der Kettenblätter wohl schnell ausschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dgarcbas (23. September 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es wirklich viele Informationen zu den Selvas, auch zur Selva S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke vielmals. In meinem Land ist es nicht sehr verbreitet, Formelsuspensionen zu finden, und in Foren gibt es keine Informationen, es ist großartig


----------



## pAn1c (23. September 2022)

15:12


----------



## Flo7 (24. September 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Schnell sein Factory 38 um 599€!!!


----------



## chbike (24. September 2022)

Guten Morgen👋⛅️


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
> ...


Schon weg.


----------



## Babaj (24. September 2022)

Wird man eigentlich von RCZ benachrichtigt sobald die Bestellung raus geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. September 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Wird man eigentlich von RCZ benachrichtigt sobald die Bestellung raus geht?


Bei mir war das bisher der Fall. Ja.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (24. September 2022)

Meine Bestellung vom Montag (19.9.) kam gestern (23.9.)  

Hab auch schon 3 Monate auf einen Rahmen gewartet und nicht mehr damit gerechnet...


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. September 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung vom Montag (19.9.) kam gestern (23.9.)
> 
> Hab auch schon 3 Monate auf einen Rahmen gewartet und nicht mehr damit gerechnet...


Was hattest du bestellt?


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (24. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Was hattest du bestellt?


Nur einen Met Helm. Die sind schon so lange im Angebot, dass sie wahrscheinlich tatsächlich auf Lager waren


----------



## Babaj (24. September 2022)

Ich bin echt mal gespannt. Ist meine erste Bestellung bei RCZ. Dem Cura 4 Set konnte ich dann doch nicht widerstehen. 😬


----------



## suoixon (24. September 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Ich bin echt mal gespannt. Ist meine erste Bestellung bei RCZ. Dem Cura 4 Set konnte ich dann doch nicht widerstehen. 😬


Hätte ich keine Tech4 geholt, dann hätt ich auch zugeschlagen


----------



## Sub-Zero (24. September 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Nur einen Met Helm. Die sind schon so lange im Angebot, dass sie wahrscheinlich tatsächlich auf Lager waren


Artikel die auf Lager sind, sind als solche auch (eigentlich) gekennzeichnet mit "in stock".
Diese wurden bei mir auch immer innerhalb ein paar Tage versand. Da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## pAn1c (24. September 2022)

16:30


----------



## rush_dc (24. September 2022)

Alles was auf Lager war,  ist bei mir auch immer sehr schnell gekommen. Da kann man nichts beanstanden


----------



## Allseasonbiker (24. September 2022)

Höchstmenge ist immer 1 Stück? Die Code RSC vorne kann man leider nicht direkt 2x bestellen
Edit: Habs mal bestellt. Der Code ging auch für die hintere Code RSC. Also das Set für 142€ + Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (25. September 2022)

Puh, fast ne code rsc bestellt aber dann doch noch besonnen, dass ich eine Code RS verbaut habe und bei der rsc die Klemme fehlt 🤣


----------



## pAn1c (25. September 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Puh, fast ne code rsc bestellt aber dann doch noch besonnen, dass ich eine Code RS verbaut habe und bei der rsc die Klemme fehlt 🤣


Zum Glück gibt es ja noch die Cura 4, die hat zu den Klemmen sogar noch Scheiben dabei🤣


----------



## chbike (25. September 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## prolink (25. September 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## prolink (26. September 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Cuthepro (26. September 2022)

Ist die Fox 32 Float SC 29 Factory ein gutes Angebot oder eher nicht? Suche eine halbwegs aktuelle Gabel. Gab es da in den letzen Jahren größere Veränderungen oder noch halbwegs aktuell?






						FOX RACING SHOX Fork 32 FLOAT SC 29" FACTORY 100mm FIT4 Rem-Adj BOOST 15x110mm Black (910-30-510) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX Fork 32 FLOAT SC 29" FACTORY 100mm FIT4 Rem-Adj BOOST 15x110mm Black (910-30-510)</strong><br /><br /></p> <p><strong>Factory series<br /></strong><br /><strong><strong><strong style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## xforce1 (26. September 2022)

Sofern du eine gute 32er Gabel mit Remote Einstellung suchst, dann ja.


----------



## pAn1c (26. September 2022)

11:02


----------



## Daniel1893 (26. September 2022)

Na toll, eben wurden meine Mavic Allroad SL Laufräder storniert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gronada (26. September 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Ist die Fox 32 Float SC 29 Factory ein gutes Angebot oder eher nicht? Suche eine halbwegs aktuelle Gabel. Gab es da in den letzen Jahren größere Veränderungen oder noch halbwegs aktuell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hol dir doch lieber die neue Pike ultimate neu r2 für 624€ (mit dem 15% Gutschein).

Da bekommst du dir neueste, jetzt sofort mit bestem Support und Garantie!


----------



## Homer4 (26. September 2022)

Wer ne 32er kauft, greift doch nicht zur Pike


----------



## culoduro (26. September 2022)

Gronada schrieb:


> Dann hol dir doch lieber die neue Pike ultimate neu r2 für 624€ (mit dem 15% Gutschein).
> 
> Da bekommst du dir neueste, jetzt sofort mit bestem Support und Garantie!


Guter Tip (so generell)!
Mein Zettel mit dem R2 Gutschein liegt zu Hause irgendwo... 
Weiß jemand von einem ungenutzten R2 Gutschein Code!


----------



## pAn1c (26. September 2022)

18:30


----------



## Cuthepro (26. September 2022)

Gronada schrieb:


> Dann hol dir doch lieber die neue Pike ultimate neu r2 für 624€ (mit dem 15% Gutschein).
> 
> Da bekommst du dir neueste, jetzt sofort mit bestem Support und Garantie!


Danke, aber ich hätte gerne weiterhin 100mm! 
Das habe ich bei RCZ auch, sofort brauch ich's eh nicht


----------



## ulli! (26. September 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Guter Tip (so generell)!
> Mein Zettel mit dem R2 Gutschein liegt zu Hause irgendwo...
> Weiß jemand von einem ungenutzten R2 Gutschein Code!


Falls du deinen Code nicht brauchst kannst du ihn mir gerne für ne ZEB geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (26. September 2022)

ulli! schrieb:


> Falls du deinen Code nicht brauchst kannst du ihn mir gerne für ne ZEB geben


Brauche ihn schon, komme nur nicht dran gerade...


----------



## Aninaj (26. September 2022)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Na toll, eben wurden meine Mavic Allroad SL Laufräder storniert ...


Meine auch. Schade. Aber gehört zu dem Spiel wohl auch dazu.


----------



## ulli! (27. September 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Flo7 (27. September 2022)

DT SWISS EX1700 29" SET um 299€









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## loam (27. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> DT SWISS EX1700 29" SET um 299€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Geldanlage


----------



## chbike (27. September 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## TearZz (27. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> DT SWISS EX1700 29" SET um 299€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade schon ausverkauft... Warum lassen sich manche Artikel "nicht auf Lager" trotzdem bestellen und manche nicht... bei der Cura4 ging es komischerweise


----------



## ulli! (28. September 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## le_sM0u (28. September 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> ... bei der Cura4 ging es komischerweise


Hat die eigentlich schon jemand bekommen?


----------



## le_sM0u (28. September 2022)

jaja.... verstehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (28. September 2022)

11:06


----------



## wartool (28. September 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Schade schon ausverkauft... Warum lassen sich manche Artikel "nicht auf Lager" trotzdem bestellen und manche nicht... bei der Cura4 ging es komischerweise


Hat jemand von "uns" hier einen ergattern können?


----------



## loam (28. September 2022)

Ja, ich hab sogar 2 gekauft 😜
Aber nur um bissl was Kohle zu machen. Die Dinger kosten ja 550€ aufwärts überall. 480-520€ rum sollte klappen. Wer eh sowas sucht freut sich.

Vielleicht fahr ich auch ein VR selber, mal schaun.

Wenn's denn überhaupt kommt...


----------



## rush_dc (28. September 2022)

wartool schrieb:


> Hat jemand von "uns" hier einen ergattern können?


Hab auch noch einen ergattert. 😆


----------



## Dominik19xx (28. September 2022)

wartool schrieb:


> Hat jemand von "uns" hier einen ergattern können?


Die waren doch Ewigkeiten im Newsletter/verfügbar.    Hier gibt es glaube ich mehr als nur ein paar die das Set gekauft haben.


----------



## Flo7 (28. September 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab sogar 2 gekauft 😜
> Aber nur um bissl was Kohle zu machen. Die Dinger kosten ja 550€ aufwärts überall. 480-520€ rum sollte klappen. Wer eh sowas sucht freut sich.
> 
> Vielleicht fahr ich auch ein VR selber, mal schaun.
> ...


Verschätz dich da mal nicht… bei Alutech gibt’s die immer wieder für 399€


----------



## loam (28. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Verschätz dich da mal nicht… bei Alutech gibt’s die immer wieder für 399€


Ja, dann hat man immernoch bissl was verdient. Muss man schaun was geht.

Is zwar eigtl. assi, und sowas hab ich auch eigtl. noch nicht gemacht. Muss aber grade bissl was Geld ausgleichen, von nem anderen Spontankauf. Da kommt mir das gelegen.😜
Die Möglichkeit hat ja jeder das so zu machen, von daher braucht man auch net rumheulen.

Wenn ich den Satz eh suche, und den irgendwo 50 80 100€ billiger seh als sonst wo, da freu ich mich. Juckt mich als Käufer doch garnicht wo der herkommt. Hauptsache das Ding ist neu. 
Zumal das eh alles Risiko ist, weil man nicht weiss wann, und ob es überhaupt kommt. Dann weiss man nicht ob, und wann, und für wieviel es weggeht. Die Kohle is monatelang ersma weg etc. etc.

Geht eigtl. nur mit Geld, was man eh für längere Zeit liegen hat.


----------



## xforce1 (28. September 2022)

Schade das hier nun auch schon die Hater mit Angry Smileys auf einen normalen Post ein wenig weiter oben reagieren. Bis dato waren wir hier davon verschont und das ist auch gut so. Macht euch mal locker!


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Is assi


Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (28. September 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## AgentZero0 (28. September 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Is zwar eigtl. assi, und sowas hab ich auch eigtl. noch nicht gemacht. Muss aber grade bissl was Geld ausgleichen, von nem anderen Spontankauf. Da kommt mir das gelegen.😜
> Die Möglichkeit hat ja jeder das so zu machen, von daher braucht man auch net rumheulen.


Wer weiß vielleicht kannst sie ja, wenn sie in einem Jahr geliefert werden, doch gebrauchen. 


Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Die waren doch Ewigkeiten im Newsletter/verfügbar.    Hier gibt es glaube ich mehr als nur ein paar die das Set gekauft haben.


Hab nach der 5. Benachrichtigung dann sicherheitshalber auch mal ein Set bestellt, wenn sie kommen nice, gibt es schon mal einen Grund für nen Rahmen, wenn nicht auch fine.


----------



## DeluXer (28. September 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Die Dinger kosten ja 550€ aufwärts überall. 480-520€ rum sollte klappen





			https://www.bike24.de/p1293843.html
		

Plus Scheiben kommt man so bei 270 raus?


----------



## goldencore (28. September 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ja.


Es ist echt absurd mitten im schönsten Kapitalismus jemandem vorzuwerfen, dass er wirklich kleinstkrautermäßig irgendwas billiger kauft, um es teurer zu verkaufen, um sein Hobby zu finanzieren und dabei so zu tun als würde er sich hier an einer Wohlfahrtscommunity vergehen, die ansonsten eisern zusammen hält.


----------



## Nd-60 (28. September 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p1293843.html
> 
> 
> Plus Scheiben kommt man so bei 270 raus?


Es geht glaub nich um die Prembse.


----------



## AgentZero0 (28. September 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Es ist echt absurd mitten im schönsten Kapitalismus jemandem vorzuwerfen, dass er wirklich kleinstkrautermäßig irgendwas billiger kauft, um es teurer zu verkaufen, um sein Hobby zu finanzieren und dabei so zu tun als würde er sich hier an einer Wohlfahrtscommunity vergehen, die ansonsten eisern zusammen hält.


Nein.


Soll er doch machen, assi isses zu nem gewissen Grad schon.
Solange er das nur ab und an macht, um sich einen sinnfreien Kauf zu finanzieren, find ich das ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garnitur (28. September 2022)

16:25

Mit Curas, zumindest im NL erwähnt.


----------



## pAn1c (28. September 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab sogar 2 gekauft 😜
> Aber nur um bissl was Kohle zu machen. Die Dinger kosten ja 550€ aufwärts überall. 480-520€ rum sollte klappen. Wer eh sowas sucht freut sich.
> 
> Vielleicht fahr ich auch ein VR selber, mal schaun.
> ...





6-6-7 schrieb:


> Ja, dann hat man immernoch bissl was verdient. Muss man schaun was geht.
> 
> Is zwar eigtl. assi, und sowas hab ich auch eigtl. noch nicht gemacht. Muss aber grade bissl was Geld ausgleichen, von nem anderen Spontankauf. Da kommt mir das gelegen.😜
> Die Möglichkeit hat ja jeder das so zu machen, von daher braucht man auch net rumheulen.
> ...


Sind die mit Centerlock? Dann kannst du froh sein, wenn du 200€ bekommst 🤣


----------



## rush_dc (28. September 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Es ist echt absurd mitten im schönsten Kapitalismus jemandem vorzuwerfen, dass er wirklich kleinstkrautermäßig irgendwas billiger kauft, um es teurer zu verkaufen, um sein Hobby zu finanzieren und dabei so zu tun als würde er sich hier an einer Wohlfahrtscommunity vergehen, die ansonsten eisern zusammen hält.


Ich verstehs auch nicht, jeder Händler kauft das Zeug ein und verkauft es wieder. Als Privatperson kann und darf  ich genauso handeln. 
Assi ist erst wenn man zu Wucherpreisen weiter verkauft. 
Ich werde meinen wahrscheinlich ans bike bauen, dass ich verkaufen will.


----------



## mw.dd (28. September 2022)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Mit Curas


Wieder die 4er. Wenn ich die kaufe - tauscht die jemand gegen die 2er?


----------



## loam (28. September 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Sind die mit Centerlock? Dann kannst du froh sein, wenn du 200€ bekommst 🤣


Natürlich 6Loch...
200€ für nen Satz EX1700 mit CL...dann zeig ma her Meister. 



AgentZero0 schrieb:


> sinnfreien Kauf



Sinnfreier Kauf?! Dat war ne Spontangabel. Die muss refinanziert werden. 

Egal...
Back to Topic. ☝️ Und immer schön den Mausfinger bereithalten beim nächsten Schnapper, Jungs !


----------



## MTBTac (28. September 2022)

Garnitur schrieb:


> 16:25
> 
> Mit Curas, zumindest im NL erwähnt.


Bei mir wird als Auslieferungsländer nur Andorra, Norway und Switzerland angegeben. Hat das noch jemand?


----------



## prolink (28. September 2022)

bei mir in Österreich bestellbar


----------



## michael66 (28. September 2022)

Wähle Deutschland aus,gib in die Suche Formula Cura ein und gib dann einfach den Code ein.
Dann geht's 👍🏻


----------



## cbtp (29. September 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Wähle Deutschland aus,gib in die Suche Formula Cura ein und gib dann einfach den Code ein.
> Dann geht's 👍🏻



Danke für den Tipp – hab zuerst ebenfalls nur Norwegen, Andorra gehabt... ...jetzt geht Lieferung auch nach Österreich (auch wenn der Code erst beim vierten oder fünften Versuch angenommen worden ist ... ).

Nachdem sie die Cura jetzt mit ein wenig zeitlichen Abstand nochmals in den Newsletter gestellt haben, nehme ich dann doch an, dass sie dieses Mal einen Großteil davon sogar liefern können... die Frage ist halt wann...


----------



## xTr3Me (29. September 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Nachdem sie die Cura jetzt mit ein wenig zeitlichen Abstand nochmals in den Newsletter gestellt haben, nehme ich dann doch an, dass sie dieses Mal einen Großteil davon sogar liefern können... die Frage ist halt wann...


Evtl. machen die ja eine große Sammelbestellung und das Zeug wird erst irgendwann später bestellt... und kommt dann nächstes Jahr, oder so. Passt mir aber. Bin gespannt auf die Cura4. Ist wohl eine relativ leichte und solide Bremse, ich freu mich drauf. Probleme gibts bei jeder Bremse wenn es nach dem Forum geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBTac (29. September 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Wähle Deutschland aus,gib in die Suche Formula Cura ein und gib dann einfach den Code ein.
> Dann geht's 👍🏻


Danke, hat mit dem Hinweis funktioniert.


----------



## ulli! (29. September 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## hemorider (29. September 2022)

Cura4 für D klappt


----------



## xforce1 (29. September 2022)

Die Minions sind diesmal keine 3C. Das es OEM sind mit weissem statt gelben Maxxis Logo finde ich sogar gut.


----------



## paulipan (29. September 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Die Minions sind diesmal keine 3C. Das es OEM sind mit weissem statt gelben Maxxis Logo finde ich sogar gut.


Der Code klappt aber leider nicht.... :-(


----------



## DeluXer (29. September 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Der Code klappt aber leider nicht.... :-(


Bei mir schon


----------



## paulipan (29. September 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Bei mir schon


RCZAU5   ?


----------



## DeluXer (29. September 2022)




----------



## Sub-Zero (29. September 2022)

Ja das ist seltsam, auf der französischen Seite (Spracheinstellung) wird der Code "RCZAU5" akzeptiert. Mit Deutscher Seitenauswahl nicht (zumindest bei mir).
Aber gut, da kein 3C kommt er auch nicht in Frage für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (29. September 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Ja das ist seltsam, auf der französischen Seite (Spracheinstellung) wird der Code "RCZAU5" akzeptiert. Mit Deutscher Seitenauswahl nicht (zumindest bei mir).
> Aber gut, da kein 3C kommt er auch nicht in Frage für mich.


Exakt so ist es....


----------



## DeluXer (29. September 2022)

Also ich hab den Link im Newsletter angeklickt und die URL von den Reifen per Hand von fr auf de gesetzt und es ging.


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. September 2022)

Tatsächlich, so funktioniert es!  
Man lernt nie aus bei RCZ 😂


----------



## pAn1c (29. September 2022)

11:46


----------



## youdontknow (29. September 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Die Minions sind diesmal keine 3C. Das es OEM sind mit weissem statt gelben Maxxis Logo finde ich sogar gut.


Echt jetzt, woher weißt du das? Wenn das so ist, nehme ich auch mal 2 mit.


----------



## xforce1 (29. September 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Echt jetzt, woher weißt du das? Wenn das so ist, nehme ich auch mal 2 mit.


Es wird schon einen Grund haben warum sie diesmal nicht 3C dazu schreiben.
TB96800400 sind OEM und Dual. OEM hat einen weissen Maxxis Schriftzug statt gelb. Kann natürlich sein das nachher was anderes geliefert wird. Weiss man bei RCZ ja nie.

Hier ist der Maxxis Link:








						Minion DHF (OEM)
					

This is a white MAXXIS hot patch OEM (original equipment manufacturer) tire on closeout.  NO RETURNS are available for this product. OEM products may use combinations of compounds, casing, bead, and puncture protection that are otherwise not available.  Please reach out to our customer service...




					shop.maxxis.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (29. September 2022)

Am Ende bleibt es ne Überraschung, wie immer   .


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. September 2022)

Es gibt die Selva wieder.


----------



## freetourer (29. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Es gibt die Selva wieder.


Dann poste doch mal den Newsletter


----------



## prolink (29. September 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## beat_junkie (29. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Es gibt die Selva wieder.


Wie weit runter lässt sich die denn traveln?


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. September 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Wie weit runter lässt sich die denn traveln?


160/70


----------



## 7SidedCube (29. September 2022)

Laut der Formula-Webseite sind's 170mm bzw 180mm nur für die 27,5"--Variante. Für die 29er 160/170.


----------



## Remux (29. September 2022)

Jemand eine Ahnung welches Modelljahr die selva sein könnte ? Oder ist die seit 2018 gleich ? Habe keinen aktuellen Test gefunden um einen Vergleich zu einer 36er oder Lyrik zu erhalten.


----------



## michael66 (29. September 2022)

Bei Alutech gibt's gerade auch 3 Modelle der Selva für 549€ , weiß jetzt nicht wie teuer die bei RCZ ist .


----------



## Flo7 (29. September 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Bei Alutech gibt's gerade auch 3 Modelle der Selva für 549€ , weiß jetzt nicht wie teuer die bei RCZ ist .



429€ plus Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (30. September 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Laut der Formula-Webseite sind's 170mm bzw 180mm nur für die 27,5"--Variante. Für die 29er 160/170.


Stimmt. 


Remux schrieb:


> Jemand eine Ahnung welches Modelljahr die selva sein könnte ? Oder ist die seit 2018 gleich ? Habe keinen aktuellen Test gefunden um einen Vergleich zu einer 36er oder Lyrik zu erhalten.


Die Extended bei 29“ gb es nicht seit Anfang an.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. September 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Bei Alutech gibt's gerade auch 3 Modelle der Selva für 549€ , weiß jetzt nicht wie teuer die bei RCZ ist .


Ist aber nur die 27.5“


----------



## Flo7 (30. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ist aber nur die 27.5“



Eigentlich nicht…


----------



## Remux (30. September 2022)

Hab jetzt mal das Experiment Bestellung der Selva S gewagt als Ersatz für die 36er Rhythm im Mofa. Mal sehen ob die irgendwann kommt oder ich vorher n günstiges Angebot für ne ZEB bekomme, welche meine Lyrik vom Mega ins Mofa wandern lässt.


----------



## hemorider (30. September 2022)

Bekommt ihr die Selva in den Deutschen Warenkorb? Haut bei mir nicht hin, nur France.


----------



## Remux (30. September 2022)

Bei mir hats geholfen in der URL einfach das "fr" durch "de" zu ersetzen. Dann ging auch der Code.


----------



## hemorider (30. September 2022)

Habe es jetzt auch geschafft, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, wäre gut zu wissen was für ein CTS verbaut wurde. Meine Selva S in 27,5 war nach dem DZ Tuning ein Traum, mit rotem CTS.


----------



## ulli! (30. September 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## mtbpfeiffe (30. September 2022)

Moin, kann man die selva 650b auf 150/160 traveln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbgrollon (30. September 2022)

Morgen. Blätter doch mal eine Seite zurück 🤘🤗


----------



## pAn1c (30. September 2022)

10:03


----------



## maed0711 (30. September 2022)

mtbpfeiffe schrieb:


> Moin, kann man die selva 650b auf 150/160 traveln?


Die Formula Selva Ex (=170/180mm) kannst du nur in diesem Bereich traveln. Die Variante ohne den Zusatz Ex kannst du sehr einfach im Bereich von 120-160mm traveln.


----------



## dgarcbas (30. September 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> 10:03


guter Preis für Formula Mod Dämpfer 

Sie zeigen nicht an, ob es Trunnion oder Normal ist, obwohl die Fotos den Trunnion zeigen.

 Kaufen ist also nicht möglich


----------



## Flo7 (30. September 2022)

dgarcbas schrieb:


> guter Preis für Formula Mod Dämpfer
> 
> Sie zeigen nicht an, ob es Trunnion oder Normal ist, obwohl die Fotos den Trunnion zeigen.
> 
> Kaufen ist also nicht möglich



Eigentlich recht einfach… 210x55 gibt’s nicht als Trunnion!


----------



## beat_junkie (30. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Eigentlich recht einfach… 210x55 gibt’s nicht als Trunnion!


Woher weiß ich denn welche feder ich brauche? Habe ca 88 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (30. September 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Woher weiß ich denn welche feder ich brauche? Habe ca 88 kg.


Kommt total auf dein Bike an. Im Stumpi 2019 brauch ich mit 82 kg die 600er, wenn der Cascade Link verbaut ist.


----------



## ma1208 (30. September 2022)

Es gibt mehrere Rechner im Netz, zum Beispiel den von Fox: https://www.foxracingshox.de/fox-spring-calculator
Bei mir hat er gut gepasst. Du musst halt deine Vorlieben/Fahrstil ggf berücksichtigen.


----------



## beat_junkie (30. September 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Rechner im Netz, zum Beispiel den von Fox: https://www.foxracingshox.de/fox-spring-calculator
> Bei mir hat er gut gepasst. Du musst halt deine Vorlieben/Fahrstil ggf berücksichtigen.


ich habe es interessehalber mal berechnet für mein 2019er mega. hier würde 700 rauskommen. die gibt es ja z.b. von formula gar nicht.


----------



## mtbpfeiffe (30. September 2022)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Die Formula Selva Ex (=170/180mm) kannst du nur in diesem Bereich traveln. Die Variante ohne den Zusatz Ex kannst du sehr einfach im Bereich von 120-160mm traveln.


Danke 👍


----------



## prolink (30. September 2022)

Abend Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## pAn1c (30. September 2022)

19:13


----------



## ulli! (1. Oktober 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				





Eigentlich bin ich ja auf der Suche nach einem r2 kot...


----------



## boarderking (1. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Woher weiß ich denn welche feder ich brauche? Habe ca 88 kg.


Nimm eine im mittleren Bereich, und dann notfalls eine Diät machen oder einen schweren Rucksack anziehen. Alles nicht so kompliziert.


----------



## beat_junkie (1. Oktober 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Nimm eine im mittleren Bereich, und dann notfalls eine Diät machen oder einen schweren Rucksack anziehen. Alles nicht so kompliziert.


Ich teste mal mit 600.👍


----------



## Poldi78 (1. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FritzeF (1. Oktober 2022)

Falls jemand seine 29" selva doch nicht braucht.... Gerne melden 🙂


----------



## prolink (2. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## mihael (2. Oktober 2022)

Bei der Syntace Felge steht auch nicht, um was für eine es sich eigentlich wirklich handelt :-(

mal schauen was ankommt.


----------



## der-gute (2. Oktober 2022)

mihael schrieb:


> Bei der Syntace Felge steht auch nicht, um was für eine es sich eigentlich wirklich handelt :-(
> 
> mal schauen was ankommt.


Da RCZ ja teilweise astronomische UVPs angibt und die Syntace Felge mit ner UVP von 48€ geführt wird, wird das nix tolles sein


----------



## pAn1c (2. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter 16:30


----------



## harni (2. Oktober 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr die Selva in den Deutschen Warenkorb? Haut bei mir nicht hin, nur France.


Was ist dabei das Problem wenn man auf der französischen Seite auf französisch bestellt?
Konnte neulich trotzdem Lieferung nach D wählen und bestellen...
Gruß harni


----------



## hemorider (2. Oktober 2022)

Es gab nur Monaco und Frankreich. Die Suche auf der deutschen Seite gab es nicht. Dann hat es ja geklappt.


----------



## TearZz (3. Oktober 2022)

Manchmal spinnt die Seite auch ein wenig. Die letzten Newsletter von FR,NL, da kannst du eigentlich immer die Seite auf deutsch umstellen und bestellen. Manchmal einfach nochmal aus dem Warenkorb entfernen und neu hinzufügen.


----------



## ulli! (3. Oktober 2022)

10:02








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (4. Oktober 2022)

10:57









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2022)

Axs Gruppe wäre cool gewesen..


----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. Oktober 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Axs Gruppe wäre cool gewesen..


dachte ich auch gerade!


----------



## null-2wo (4. Oktober 2022)

das wär n kampfpreis


----------



## gosing (4. Oktober 2022)

Sehr schade das der AXS Code nicht funktioniert... :/


----------



## AgentZero0 (4. Oktober 2022)

null-2wo schrieb:


> das wär n kampfpreis


Sind die 370 nicht immer noch ganz gut für das AXS Set?
Hab mich mit AXS und Preisen noch nicht so befasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (4. Oktober 2022)

Das gabs meines Wissens nach auch schon ohne den RCZ Gamble fürs gleiche.


----------



## ma1208 (4. Oktober 2022)

Das Upgrade Kit vielleicht, aber das Fullset, sogar mit Carbon-Kurbel, sicher nicht.


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2022)

Was für ein AXS Set? Ich seh nur GX und SX Gruppen


----------



## AgentZero0 (4. Oktober 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was für ein AXS Set? Ich seh nur GX und SX Gruppen


Ist wohl schon weg.





						SRAM Groupe Complet GX EAGLE 12sp AXS RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SRAM Groupe Complet GX EAGLE 12sp AXS</strong></p> <p><strong> </strong></p> <p>Including:</p> <p>- 22.110.001.004 - EC GX AXS EAGLE RH 2BUTTON MMX</p> <p>- 08.205.001.001 - Rear Derailleur GX1 AXS LUNAR</p> <p>- 10.201.000.009 - Cassette




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Flo7 (4. Oktober 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Ist wohl schon weg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geht jetzt, allerdings richtiger preis 869€


----------



## xforce1 (4. Oktober 2022)

ich habe gerade einen NL bekommen und da ist gruppe für stolze 869,- drin und lieferbar.


----------



## ulli! (4. Oktober 2022)

War wohl ein Preisfehler
14:15








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (4. Oktober 2022)

Nachmittags NL

Die 36er Fuchs ist die Ebike Optimized Version


----------



## prolink (5. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## pAn1c (5. Oktober 2022)

9:01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (5. Oktober 2022)

Die MT5 vorne und hinten MIT HC Hebeln für *114,49 *kann sich sehen lassen  .


----------



## gosing (5. Oktober 2022)

Weil ichs gerade gesehen habe, beim "SRAM Groupset GX EAGLE 12sp = 305.99e anstatt 884.14e" (keine Kurbel inklusive) ist der Single-Click Shifter dabei, d.h. nur für e-bikes interessant.


----------



## Gronada (5. Oktober 2022)

Allgemein finde ich die GX Eagle Angebote nicht wirklich toll.
Bei r2-Bike bekommst du aktuell sogar günstiger und sofort lieferbar aus Dresden xD


----------



## Zaskarpeter (5. Oktober 2022)

Wenn sie die Fox 32 mal verkaufen wollen, sollten sie eventuell die Rabattcodes funktionieren lassen.
Und ja alle hier bekannten Tricks ausprobiert.


----------



## hardtails (5. Oktober 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Die MT5 vorne und hinten MIT HC Hebeln für *114,49 *kann sich sehen lassen  .



bei rose vor kurzem für 100


----------



## xforce1 (5. Oktober 2022)

Gronada schrieb:


> Allgemein finde ich die GX Eagle Angebote nicht wirklich toll.
> Bei r2-Bike bekommst du aktuell sogar günstiger und sofort lieferbar aus Dresden xD


Die Preise für die Sram Gruppen sind schon seit Monaten sehr bescheiden. Günstige Sram Kurbeln wie früher gab es auch schon seit ewig nicht mehr.


----------



## Flo7 (5. Oktober 2022)

hardtails schrieb:


> bei rose vor kurzem für 100



Halt nicht mit HC Hebeln...


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> .


.


----------



## chbike (5. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (6. Oktober 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt sie wieder. Mit etwas teurer als das letzte Mal. Ich habe noch 450,- bezahlt. Immer noch ein guter Preis.


----------



## Nenoflow (6. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Es gibt sie wieder. Mit etwas teurer als das letzte Mal. Ich habe noch 450,- bezahlt. Immer noch ein guter Preis.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1563345
> Anhang anzeigen 1563346


Schon ausverkauft oder warum finde ich nur die 27,5" Variante?

Den Schnapper hätte ich mal mitgenommen


----------



## DeluXer (6. Oktober 2022)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Schon ausverkauft oder warum finde ich nur die 27,5" Variante?
> 
> Den Schnapper hätte ich mal mitgenommen


Steht doch im Newsletter.




__





						FORMULA Fourche SELVA S 29" 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Black  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FORMULA Fourche SELVA S 29" 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Black </strong></p> <p>Travel: 170mm<br />fork crown : hollow forged aluminum <br />stanchions: 35mm 7075 aluminum with hard ano<br />Tapered 1 1/8” 1.5” <br />15x110mm</p> <p> </p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




ohh. ÉPUISÉ heißt wohl ausverkauft


----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2022)

Fugg
Ich brauch grad eine neue Gabel.

Zu lange nicht reingeschaut heute früh 😞


----------



## Remux (6. Oktober 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Fugg
> Ich brauch *grad* eine neue Gabel.
> 
> Zu lange nicht reingeschaut heute früh 😞


finde den Fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentZero0 (6. Oktober 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Fugg
> Ich brauch grad eine neue Gabel.
> 
> Zu lange nicht reingeschaut heute früh 😞


Gibt ein paar Selva S mit gekürztem Gabelschaft bei Alutech für 549.









						Formula Selva S 29Zoll 140mm Federgabel - gekürzter Schaft, 549,90 €
					

Formula Selva S 29Zoll, 140mm Federweg Material: Gabelschaft: Aluminium (eloxiert) Krone: Aluminium (hohlgeschmiedet) Standrohre: Aluminium 7075 (hart eloxi




					alutech-cycles.com


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Fugg
> Ich brauch grad eine neue Gabel.
> 
> Zu lange nicht reingeschaut heute früh 😞


Die kam mehrfach wieder in der letzten Zeit


----------



## prolink (6. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## flix123 (6. Oktober 2022)

Heute mal wieder Post von RCZ bekommen und ziemlich zufrieden. Nach fast 3 Monaten ist der schicke Niner Rahmen inklusive Fox Dämpfer angekommen 🥰 Wird Zeit für eine passende 150mm Gabel...


----------



## Sub-Zero (6. Oktober 2022)

War der Rahmen gut eingepackt?


----------



## Ozii (6. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder Post von RCZ bekommen und ziemlich zufrieden. Nach fast 3 Monaten ist der schicke Niner Rahmen inklusive Fox Dämpfer angekommen 🥰 Wird Zeit für eine passende 150mm Gabel...


Bei rcz die Pike ultimate für 460€
Halt nochmals 3 Monate warten


----------



## flix123 (6. Oktober 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> War der Rahmen gut eingepackt?


Rahmen in Luftpolsterfolie gewickelt. Der Originalkarton von Niner und die üblichen blauen großen Luftpolster oben drauf. Wirkte für mich ganz solide...


Ozii schrieb:


> Bei rcz die Pike ultimate für 460€
> Halt nochmals 3 Monate warten


Bräuchte 29 und nicht 27,5. Oder überseh ich die 29er Ultimate?


----------



## Ozii (6. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Bräuchte 29 und nicht 27,5. Oder überseh ich die 29er Ultimate?


Ah, nur 140mm in 29


----------



## pAn1c (6. Oktober 2022)

Abend Newsletter


----------



## Nereva (7. Oktober 2022)

NL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (7. Oktober 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Ah, nur 140mm in 29


Na einfach den Airshaft tauschen ist doch kein Hexenwerk...


----------



## Nereva (7. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter Nummer 2


----------



## AgentZero0 (7. Oktober 2022)

Muss man da irgendwas anpassen, um dieses XX1 165mm Crankarm Set zu finden?


----------



## Remux (7. Oktober 2022)

Die Kurbel war gestern schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Schibbl (7. Oktober 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Muss man da irgendwas anpassen, um dieses XX1 165mm Crankarm Set zu finden?


Ja, hier die Anleitung:

im Browser in die Adresszeile klicken
rczbikeshop.com markieren und die Taste "Entf" auf der Tastatur drücken
auf der Tastatur folgende Buchstaben in dieser Reihenfolge drücken bike-components.de
die Taste "Enter" auf der Tastatur drücken
im Nachbarthread nach "Kot" fragen (keine Ahnung warum, aber das hat sich so entwickelt - braucht der Händler vermutlich zur Ermittlung der Zahlungsfähigkeit)


----------



## AgentZero0 (7. Oktober 2022)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ja, hier die Anleitung:
> 
> im Browser in die Adresszeile klicken
> rczbikeshop.com markieren und die Taste "Entf" auf der Tastatur drücken
> ...


Sänk you very much. 

Ich check das halt noch nicht so ganz, manchmal gehen die Links noch und es steh ausverkauft dran und wie hier sind sie wohl mamchmal dann weg.


----------



## Colori (7. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder Post von RCZ bekommen und ziemlich zufrieden. Nach fast 3 Monaten ist der schicke Niner Rahmen inklusive Fox Dämpfer angekommen 🥰 Wird Zeit für eine passende 150mm Gabel...


...ah, gab es auch den 29er? Letzte Woche stand nur noch der 27,5er drin.


----------



## Cuthepro (7. Oktober 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Sänk you very much.
> 
> Ich check das halt noch nicht so ganz, manchmal gehen die Links noch und es steh ausverkauft dran und wie hier sind sie wohl mamchmal dann weg.


Über die Sitemap findet man die Teile oft ganz einfach, wenn die Links nicht klappen.


----------



## flix123 (7. Oktober 2022)

Colori schrieb:


> ...ah, gab es auch den 29er? Letzte Woche stand nur noch der 27,5er drin.


Ja, irgendwann im Juli. Damals war der Preis auch besser als letzte Woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (7. Oktober 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## pAn1c (7. Oktober 2022)

Abend Newsletter


----------



## Nd-60 (8. Oktober 2022)

8.03


----------



## ulli! (8. Oktober 2022)

16:00









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Flo7 (9. Oktober 2022)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## ulli! (9. Oktober 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




16:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (9. Oktober 2022)

Hier kann man schon einmal die 34er Fuchs begutachten. Ist zumindest die gleiche Fox Partnummer 910-30-961 aus dem NL. Fuchs ID: FFMG








						2022 Fox Factory Series 34 FLOAT 29 130 Grip2 For Sale
					

2022 Fox Factory Series 34 FLOAT 29 130 Grip2 For sale on Pinkbike buysell




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Oktober 2022)

Hat schon jemand die 27,5er Selva? Oder weiß jemand, was das für ein Baujahr ist? Offset gab es ja nur 37mm, oder? Lieferumfang (Dämpfung, Nepos) ist wohl auch unklar, oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Oktober 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die 27,5er Selva? Oder weiß jemand, was das für ein Baujahr ist? Offset gab es ja nur 37mm, oder? Lieferumfang (Dämpfung, Nepos) ist wohl auch unklar, oder?


Ich gehe davon aus, dass nur die Gabel kommt. Ohne Nuss,  Zweites CTS und Öl. Das sind doch meist oem Sachen, die sonst direkt an Räder gewandert wären.


----------



## Nereva (10. Oktober 2022)

Guten morgen


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Oktober 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die 27,5er Selva? Oder weiß jemand, was das für ein Baujahr ist? Offset gab es ja nur 37mm, oder? Lieferumfang (Dämpfung, Nepos) ist wohl auch unklar, oder?


Kleiner Nachtrag: Kann man die Selva problemlos (z.B. neuer Airshaft) von 170mm auf 160mm traveln?


----------



## der-gute (10. Oktober 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag: Kann man die Selva problemlos (z.B. neuer Airshaft) von 170mm auf 160mm traveln?


Kommt immer auf die Version an


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Oktober 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag: Kann man die Selva problemlos (z.B. neuer Airshaft) von 170mm auf 160mm traveln?


Die, die wahrscheinlich kommt, kann nur bis 160 runter getravelt werden. Alles andere ist inkompatibel. Man travelt die auch nur durch ein Einklipsen einen 1cm hohen Clips. Dazu braucht es keinen neuen Airschaft.


----------



## Jones_D (10. Oktober 2022)

Die 27,5er Extended kann 170/180mm, die 29er kann 160/170mm. siehe https://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/selva-s/#tab1


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Oktober 2022)

Demnach kann man die extended Version nicht auf normal bringen?


----------



## der-gute (10. Oktober 2022)

hier stand mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topsel (10. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Die, die wahrscheinlich kommt, kann nur bis 160 _170 (da 650b) _runter getravelt werden. Alles andere ist inkompatibel.


👆

edit: Sehe gerade, du hast die 650b .... also kannst du nicht weiter runter ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Oktober 2022)

topsel schrieb:


> 👆
> 
> edit: Sehe gerade, du hast die 650b .... also kannst du nicht weiter runter ...


Ich habe keine 650b.


----------



## topsel (10. Oktober 2022)

Nein, aber der Kollege @jammerlappen, für den die Antwort war


----------



## topsel (10. Oktober 2022)

Aber bei der selva wird der Hub ja rein über diese Kunststoffringe reduziert ... Jetzt wenn man bei der extended einfach einen mehr verbaut als offiziell möglich, sollte das doch eig auch nichts machen   
Oder spricht da etwas dagegen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Oktober 2022)

topsel schrieb:


> Aber bei der selva wird der Hub ja rein über diese Kunststoffringe reduziert ... Jetzt wenn man bei der extended einfach einen mehr verbaut als offiziell möglich, sollte das doch eig auch nichts machen
> Oder spricht da etwas dagegen?


Achtung Halbwissen,  irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt:

Runtertraveln kann man beide.

Der Unterschied ist wohl, das  Formula die Dämpfung auf den offiziellen federweg adaptiert hat, sprich, wenn man ne extended auf 140mm fährt, passt die Dämpfungscharakteristik nicht mehr richtig, laut Formula.
Leute die das trotzdem gemacht haben,sagen wiederum , das es kein Problem ist.

Edith:

Bissl was gefunden..

Beitrag im Thema 'Formula ThirtyFive 27,5' https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/formula-thirtyfive-27-5.772815/post-18110646

und folgende Beiträge


----------



## der-gute (10. Oktober 2022)

topsel schrieb:


> Aber bei der selva wird der Hub ja rein über diese Kunststoffringe reduziert ... Jetzt wenn man bei der extended einfach einen mehr verbaut als offiziell möglich, sollte das doch eig auch nichts machen
> Oder spricht da etwas dagegen?


Vielleicht schlägt sie dann unten an?


----------



## prolink (10. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## pAn1c (10. Oktober 2022)

Noch einer


----------



## µ_d (10. Oktober 2022)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimmiT93 (10. Oktober 2022)

hat hier jemand schon die Code RSC erhalten ? war Anfang September im Newsletter...


----------



## xforce1 (10. Oktober 2022)

TimmiT93 schrieb:


> war Anfang September im Newsletter...


----------



## s0nic (10. Oktober 2022)

TimmiT93 schrieb:


> hat hier jemand schon die Code RSC erhalten ? war Anfang September im Newsletter...


ja klar, hab sie eher für 02/23 eingeplant oder sie werden davor storniert, geliefert oder es gibt eine Überraschung 🤷‍♂️


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Oktober 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Vielleicht schlägt sie dann unten an?


Ich hab jetzt mal direkt bei formula angefragt.


----------



## topsel (10. Oktober 2022)

Anschlagem sollte kein Thema sein 
Der Kunststoffring lässt die Gabel nicht weiter ausfedern, blockiert also beim ausfedern 
Beim einfedern macht das nichts, da sie ja nicht in der Positivkammer ist 

Würde mich wundern, wenn Formula etwas anderes antwortet, als sie auf ihrer HP angeben. Aber kannst ja dann Mal bescheid geben  

Ich persönlich würde es probieren.... denke nicht, dass das Probleme macht


----------



## 7SidedCube (10. Oktober 2022)

Wo liegt denn bei der Selva der Ausgleichsport? Nicht, dass dann die Negativkammer nicht mehr richtig befüllt wird 

_Edit: war Quatsch. Wie ich gerade lese sind die Kammern wohl getrennt befüllbar._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Oktober 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> _Edit: war Quatsch. Wie ich gerade lese sind die Kammern wohl getrennt befüllbar._


Kommt drauf an welche selva du hast🙂
R= dual Air
S=Single Air , Negativfeder Stahlfeder
C=Coil


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Oktober 2022)

Crossposten ftw - Formula hat mal schnell geantwortet:



> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for contacting us.
> 
> ...


----------



## xforce1 (11. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (11. Oktober 2022)

Bei Nichtlieferung bzw. Stornierung seitens RCZ, wie lange hat bei euch die Rücküberweisung  von RCZ gedauert?


----------



## Ahija (11. Oktober 2022)

Up to 20 working days


----------



## ernmar (11. Oktober 2022)

oder länger


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (11. Oktober 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Bei Nichtlieferung bzw. Stornierung, wie lange hat bei euch die Rücküberweisung  von RCZ gedauert?


Mailantwort gab's zu meinem Erstaunen innerhalb von Minuten, ebenso die Bestätigung der Weiterleitung an die Rechnungsstelle...die arbeitet aber offenbar nicht ganz so schnell, seitdem sind 2,5 Wochen vergangen.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (11. Oktober 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Mailantwort gab's zu meinem Erstaunen innerhalb von Minuten, ebenso die Bestätigung der Weiterleitung an die Rechnungsstelle...die arbeitet aber offenbar nicht ganz so schnell, seitdem sind 2,5 Wochen vergangen.


Ja so ähnlich ists bei mir auch. 
Nach Meldung, dass das Produkt nicht lieferbar ist und Frage nach meiner IBAN (hatte mit Paypal bezahlt), ist nichts passiert bisher.


----------



## boarderking (11. Oktober 2022)

nach der meldung bei paypal geht es nur 24 h.....


----------



## ulli! (11. Oktober 2022)

18:09









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1893 (11. Oktober 2022)

Warte auch schon seit dem 26.9. auf meine Rückzahlung. Einfach nur frech. Hab denen jetzt eine Frist bis Donnerstag gesetzt und dann wird ein Fall bei Paypal eröffnet.


----------



## pAn1c (11. Oktober 2022)

Abend Newsletter


----------



## Aninaj (11. Oktober 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Bei Nichtlieferung bzw. Stornierung seitens RCZ, wie lange hat bei euch die Rücküberweisung  von RCZ gedauert?



Stornierung: 26.09
Mitteilung Bankverbindung: 26.09
Bestätigung der Rückzahlung 29.09
Geld auf dem Konto: 28.09

Und ja, alles im gleichen Jahr


----------



## xforce1 (11. Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte bis dato wenig Fälle. Bei Storno meinerseits musste ich energisch werden.

Bei Storno seitens RCZ gab es bei mir in allen Fällen direkt eine Gutschrift via Paypal. Kann sein das es Glück ist oder war. 
Um da eine statistisch signifikante Aussage zu treffen müsste man mehr Fälle untersuchen. Oft melden sich ja auch nur die, wo es nicht geklappt hat. Dadurch ist das Bild dann auch verzerrt.


----------



## TearZz (12. Oktober 2022)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Warte auch schon seit dem 26.9. auf meine Rückzahlung. Einfach nur frech. Hab denen jetzt eine Frist bis Donnerstag gesetzt und dann wird ein Fall bei Paypal eröffnet.


Alle wollen immer super günstig aber auch top sevice


----------



## md82 (12. Oktober 2022)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Warte auch schon seit dem 26.9. auf meine Rückzahlung. Einfach nur frech. Hab denen jetzt eine Frist bis Donnerstag gesetzt und dann wird ein Fall bei Paypal eröffnet.


Ich habe auch schon mal 3 Wochen auf die Rückzahlung gewartet. Ich habe aber auch schon mal 4 Monate auf einen Artikel gewartet! 

Ganz ehrlich: wenn du keine Geduld hast, dann bestell einfach bei den bekannten großen in Deutschland. RCZ ist dann eben nichts für dich. ☺️👍🏻


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (12. Oktober 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Alle wollen immer super günstig aber auch top sevice


Ne, von mir aus kann es ruhig dauern. Wollte eigentlich eher wissen ob man hinterher sein muss, weil ich vergess sowas gerne.


----------



## Daniel1893 (12. Oktober 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mal 3 Wochen auf die Rückzahlung gewartet. Ich habe aber auch schon mal 4 Monate auf einen Artikel gewartet!
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: wenn du keine Geduld hast, dann bestell einfach bei den bekannten großen in Deutschland. RCZ ist dann eben nichts für dich. ☺️👍🏻


Was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun haben soll weißt wohl nur du. Das man auf die Artikel lange wartet weiß man vorab. Wenn diese aber storniert werden gibt es keinen Grund mehr für eine mehrwöchige Verzögerung.

14 Tage auf eine Rückerstattung warten obwohl die Antworten vom Support innerhalb von Minuten kommen ist meiner Meinung nach genug Geduld. Eine Überweisung im Euroraum dauert max. einen Tag.
Dazu kommt noch, dass ich kein Problem damit habe, dass sie Kosten sparen und die Rückzahlung per Paypal vermeiden wollen.


----------



## xforce1 (12. Oktober 2022)

Im Prinzip habt ihr beide Recht.
Aber dass man teils monatelang auf die Ware warten muss, weiss man nur aus Threads wie diesem hier. Und genau in diesem Faden steht auch, das es Verzögerungen mit der Rückerstattung geben kann und viele Dinge mehr.
Von daher weiss man dann auch vorab worauf man sich einlässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (12. Oktober 2022)

Fast 09 Uhr und noch kein Newsletter zum Schmökern beim Morgenkaffee? 🤕


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Oktober 2022)

Also, eigentlich weiß man das nicht nur aus diesem Thread.
Die Eigenheiten des Shops sind  auf der Hauptseite der Homepage hinterlegt.


----------



## ulli! (12. Oktober 2022)

10:20









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## cbtp (12. Oktober 2022)

ulli! schrieb:


> 10:20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon wieder die Cura


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. Oktober 2022)

die XTR Kurbel für 219 ist auch ein super kurs 170mm


----------



## Sub-Zero (12. Oktober 2022)

Schade das die max. Bestellmenge der X01 Kette bei 1 Stk liegt. Lohnt sich dann nicht wirklich bei den Versandkosten.


cbtp schrieb:


> Schon wieder die Cura


Muss wohl nen recht großes Kontingent sein wenn die immer noch auftaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (12. Oktober 2022)

aufpassen, die hat nur 112 Glieder. Normal sinds 126.


----------



## Sub-Zero (12. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> aufpassen, die hat nur 112 Glieder. Normal sinds 126.


Richtig, wäre aber genau die Länge die ich an zwei Bikes brauche...


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Oktober 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> die XTR Kurbel für 219 ist auch ein super kurs 170mm


Leider nur die 9100 und nicht die 9120


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. Oktober 2022)

Unterschied ist "nur" der Q-Faktor?


----------



## hemorider (12. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Leider nur die 9100 und nicht die 9120


bekommst du bei bike24 derzeit für 299€


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Oktober 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> bekommst du bei bike24 derzeit für 299€


Aber nicht für 219,-  Ich habe aber eh eine hier liegen, die noch auf das richtige Rad wartet.


----------



## xforce1 (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich denke Formula drückt da momentan viel in den Markt. Bike24 und auch andere Retailer hatten die ja auch vergleichsweise günstig im Angebot. Natürlich nicht so billig wie bei RCZ. Man könnte fast meinen da steht bald ein Modellwechsel an.

Bei Sram gab es vor einiger Zeit ja auch mal Spy Shots von einem möglichen Code Nachfolger.


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. Oktober 2022)

ich denke es haben alle material zu corona-zeiten geordert (lange lieferzeiten) und das kommt jetzt, der absatz ist aber seit februar eingebrochen...

schaut für mich nach oem-zeug aus (kettenlänge) von kunden, die jetzt entweder nicht zahlen können oder wegen der lieferzeiten ausgewichen sind.


----------



## Tricky305 (12. Oktober 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Schon wieder die Cura


Jetzt bin ich auch schwach geworden nachdem mich die Sram G2 einfach nur noch nervt. Bin gespannt wann die Cura kommt


----------



## pAn1c (12. Oktober 2022)

Gerade reingekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (12. Oktober 2022)

Tricky305 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auch schwach geworden nachdem mich die Sram G2 einfach nur noch nervt. Bin gespannt wann *ob *die Cura kommt


----------



## md82 (12. Oktober 2022)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun haben soll weißt wohl nur du. Das man auf die Artikel lange wartet weiß man vorab. Wenn diese aber storniert werden gibt es keinen Grund mehr für eine mehrwöchige Verzögerung.
> 
> 14 Tage auf eine Rückerstattung warten obwohl die Antworten vom Support innerhalb von Minuten kommen ist meiner Meinung nach genug Geduld. Eine Überweisung im Euroraum dauert max. einen Tag.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass ich kein Problem damit habe, dass sie Kosten sparen und die Rückzahlung per Paypal vermeiden wollen.


Ich sag ja, bestell halt woanders. RCZ ist anscheinend eben nichts für dich.  👍


----------



## Tricky305 (12. Oktober 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


>


Mach mir mal keine Angst 😂


----------



## xforce1 (12. Oktober 2022)

Gerade mail von UPS bekommen. RCZ hat die Lieferung der 34er Fuchs Factory Kabolt angekündigt Kann aber dann erfahrungsgemäss noch 2 Tage dauern, bis die Ware an UPS übergeben wird.


----------



## xforce1 (12. Oktober 2022)

Taugen diese Corima LR aus dem aktuellen NL was?

Edit, hat sich erledigt. Scheint nichts für Gravel dabei zu sein


----------



## pAn1c (12. Oktober 2022)

Abend Newsletter


----------



## culoduro (12. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Gerade mail von UPS bekommen. RCZ hat die Lieferung der 34er Fuchs Factory Kabolt angekündigt Kann aber dann erfahrungsgemäss noch 2 Tage dauern, bis die Ware an UPS übergeben wird.


Wann hattest Du denn bestellt?


----------



## maed0711 (12. Oktober 2022)

Meine Fox 34 kam bereits vergangene Woche,bestellt am 09.08. Kommt mit beiliegenden Decals in schwarz, sehr fein. Allerdings nicht wie angegeben mit Kabolt Achse, sondern der gewöhnlichen Fox Stechachse mit Hebel.


----------



## Andreas0301 (12. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Gerade mail von UPS bekommen. RCZ hat die Lieferung der 34er Fuchs Factory Kabolt angekündigt Kann aber dann erfahrungsgemäss noch 2 Tage dauern, bis die Ware an UPS übergeben wird.


Na da bin ich gespannt ob meine auch kommt..... 
Ich hab am 10.08 bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte auch wie der Kollege oben am 10. 8. bestellt.

Warum jetzt ein Tag später bestellt dann 2 Wochen Lieferverzögerung ausmacht weiss auch keiner. Aber besser ist, sich keine Gedanken zu machen. Mit Logik kommt man bei dem Laden nicht weit. Hauptsache die Fuchs ist OK. Die Achse ist mir eigentlich auch egal


----------



## Andreas0301 (13. Oktober 2022)

Meine 34er wurde heute angekündigt. 

Meine erste Bestellung bei RCZ. Mal schauen wie die Lieferung mit GLS klappt.


----------



## Ahija (13. Oktober 2022)

Meine Klamottenbestellung ist auch angekündigt, wurde zur gleichen Zeit wie das Code RSC Set bestellt.
Hatte schon kurz Vorfreude Pipi in den Augen... dann kam die RCZ Realität - hatte schon ganz vergessen Klamotten bestellt zu haben.


----------



## Ezibian (13. Oktober 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> mit GLS


..... kommt noch mehr spezielle Würze dazu. Meine Erfahrung zumindest.


----------



## Andreas0301 (13. Oktober 2022)

Ezibian schrieb:


> ..... kommt noch mehr spezielle Würze dazu. Meine Erfahrung zumindest.


Ja GLS is schon speziell.... 

Zumindest haben sie bei uns angefangen einen zweiten Zustellversuch machen wenns beim ersten Mal nicht klappt.


----------



## OmarLittle (13. Oktober 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Meine Klamottenbestellung ist auch angekündigt,



Yeti? So langsam wäre es nämlich Zeit für die lange Hose, die ich geordert habe... (jahreszeitenmäßig, vong Lieferzeit her noch zu kurz weil gerade mal vor vier Wochen bestellt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (13. Oktober 2022)

OmarLittle schrieb:


> Yeti? So langsam wäre es nämlich Zeit für die lange Hose, die ich geordert habe... (jahreszeitenmäßig, vong Lieferzeit her noch zu kurz weil gerade mal vor vier Wochen bestellt)


Die kurzen kamen bereits an. P/L unschlagbar


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Oktober 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Ja GLS is schon speziell....
> 
> Zumindest haben sie bei uns angefangen einen zweiten Zustellversuch machen wenns beim ersten Mal nicht klappt.


Bei uns gehen die Sachen gleich in den Shop - sind da dann aber wenigstens gleich abends abholbar...


----------



## prolink (13. Oktober 2022)

Fox 38 Factory heute in denn Versand gegangen


----------



## pAn1c (13. Oktober 2022)

Der kam gerade eben


----------



## Ahija (13. Oktober 2022)

OmarLittle schrieb:


> Yeti? So langsam wäre es nämlich Zeit für die lange Hose, die ich geordert habe... (jahreszeitenmäßig, vong Lieferzeit her noch zu kurz weil gerade mal vor vier Wochen bestellt).


Nein, XLC oder sowas glaube ich


----------



## der-gute (13. Oktober 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Der kam gerade eben


Selva 29 is schon weg 🙄


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Selva 29 is schon weg 🙄


Die gibt es ggf. noch einmal. War schon einige Male drin und dann wieder weg. Kostet aber immer ein wenig mehr als das vorherige Mal.



prolink schrieb:


> Fox 38 Factory heute in denn Versand gegangen


Wann bestellt. Ich hatte auch eine geordert, ist aber für RCZ Verhältnisse noch nicht so lange her (24.09.22).


----------



## Remux (13. Oktober 2022)

Steigt eigentlich die Chance einer Nicht-Stornierung wenn die Artikel über mehrere Wochen im NL sind? Oder ist das weiterhin keinerlei Indikator für einen spontanen Storno?


----------



## prolink (13. Oktober 2022)

Am 16 August


----------



## Nd-60 (13. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Steigt eigentlich die Chance einer Nicht-Stornierung wenn die Artikel über mehrere Wochen im NL sind? Oder ist das weiterhin keinerlei Indikator für einen spontanen Storno?


Ich gehe davon aus, dass die für eine Sammelbestellung geforderte Mindestanzahl noch nicht erreicht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (13. Oktober 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die für eine Sammelbestellung geforderte Mindestanzahl noch nicht erreicht ist.


Gut möglich...
Also Leute, bestellt mal die Cura(s) und Code RSC(s) wenn sie wieder im NL auftauchen!
Damit es bei denen vorwärts geht.    😂


----------



## Ahija (13. Oktober 2022)

Das Code RSC Set ist doch schon einige Versionen nicht mehr aufgetaucht - habe hin und wieder ein einzelnes VR Angebot gesehen.


----------



## xforce1 (13. Oktober 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die für eine Sammelbestellung geforderte Mindestanzahl noch nicht erreicht ist.


Nicht unbedingt. Gutes Beispiel aus der jünstem Zeit ist die Fuchs 34er Grip2
Die tauchte immer wieder auf. War zu letzt vor eine Woche bestellbar. Mittlerweile weiss ich das einige User hier, aber auch andere Internationale Käufer, die Ware vor einer Woche sogar schon erhalten haben!

Obendrein kann es ja auch sein das der ein oder andere Ungeduldige abgesprungen ist. Alleine der Faden hier wimmelt ja auch von Leuten, die nach 2 bis 4  Wochen kalte Füssse bekommen. RCZ agiert ja europaweit und nicht nur an MTB News Leser. Da kommt schon etwas zusammen.


----------



## Remux (13. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> *RCZ agiert ja europaweit und nicht nur an MTB News Leser. *Da kommt schon etwas zusammen.


Du zerstörst mein Weltbild 😭

Weiß zufällig jemand wann die letzte DVO Onyx in NL war?


----------



## freetourer (13. Oktober 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Selva 29 is schon weg 🙄



RCZ -Selva -Roulette für 500.- plus Versand

vs

Neue Selva von Alutech mit Klarheit was man wann bekommt für 550.-

Ich hätte mich da für Variante 2 entschieden


----------



## Remux (13. Oktober 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> RCZ -Selva -Roulette für 500.- plus Versand
> 
> vs
> 
> ...


Naja los gings ja bei 461€ inkl Versand. Da habe ich zugeschlagen.
Bei den Alutech ist der Schaft schon gekürzt.


----------



## xforce1 (13. Oktober 2022)

Naja Roulette ist was anderes. Ist ja nicht so, das die Wahrscheinlichkeit das RCZ liefert kleiner 50% ist.

Und bei der Selva bin ich mir eigentlich auch recht sicher. Nicht umsonst steigt der Preis für die letzten Stück.


----------



## freetourer (13. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Naja Roulette ist was anderes. Ist ja nicht so, das die Wahrscheinlichkeit das RCZ liefert kleiner 50% ist.
> 
> Und bei der Selva bin ich mir eigentlich auch recht sicher. Nicht umsonst steigt der Preis für die letzten Stück.



Das Roulette bezieht sich nicht nur darauf ob, sondern auch darauf was geliefert wird.

Es ist ja völlig unklar welches CTS z.B. verbaut ist, welcher OffSet....

Und bei Reklamationen ist RCZ auch nicht so stressfrei.

Der Preisunterschied ist ja aktuell in diesem Fall keine 40.- Euro....


Aber ich möchte natürlich niemandem den Spaß am RCZ-Roulette nehmen....


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Naja los gings ja bei 461€ inkl Versand. Da habe ich zugeschlagen.
> Bei den Alutech ist der Schaft schon gekürzt.


Gut aber 235mm kannst du so ziemlich an jedem Rad fahren. Ich habe aber auch eine der ersten Selvas bestellt.


freetourer schrieb:


> Das Roulette bezieht sich nicht nur darauf ob, sondern auch darauf was geliefert wird.
> 
> Es ist ja völlig unklar welches CTS z.B. verbaut ist, welcher OffSet....
> 
> Und bei Reklamationen ist RCZ auch nicht so stressfrei.


Ich hatte bei zwei Shimano XTR Kassetten mit losen Nieten zwei neue bekommen.

Bei Alutech steht da, welches CTS verbaut ist? Anscheinend rotes CTS. Fand ich bei der Selva S nicht so passend. Was ich bei denen schick finde sind die Aufkleber. Schwarz steht der Selva mehr als die hässlichen Weißen. Leider ist bei ihnen auch kein weiteres Zubehör dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas0301 (13. Oktober 2022)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Meine Fox 34 kam bereits vergangene Woche,bestellt am 09.08. Kommt mit beiliegenden Decals in schwarz, sehr fein. Allerdings nicht wie angegeben mit Kabolt Achse, sondern der gewöhnlichen Fox Stechachse mit Hebel.


Welchen Offset hat sie den?


----------



## isartrails (13. Oktober 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Ja GLS is schon speziell....
> Zumindest haben sie bei uns angefangen einen zweiten Zustellversuch machen wenns beim ersten Mal nicht klappt.


Bei uns machen sie überhaupt keinen Zustellversuch, sondern fahren die Sendungen gleich in den nächstgelgegenen Paketshop/Abholpoint.
Das ist einigermaßen ok, wenn im Abwicklungssystem des Versenders Benachricgtigungen generiert werden. Gab aber auch schon Fälle, wo ich das niemals erfahren habe...


----------



## ulli! (13. Oktober 2022)

17:08









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## maed0711 (13. Oktober 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Welchen Offset hat sie den?


Meine hat 44mm offset.


----------



## maed0711 (13. Oktober 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Das Roulette bezieht sich nicht nur darauf ob, sondern auch darauf was geliefert wird.
> 
> Es ist ja völlig unklar welches CTS z.B. verbaut ist, welcher OffSet....
> 
> ...



Stimme ich dir zu.
Im Sommer gabs mal die "normale" Variante der Selva S 29 (130-160mm). Die kam mit 51er offset, so wurde sie vor 3-4 Jahren noch angeboten. Laut Homepage gibts aktuell allerdings nur eine Variante mit 43mm.
Also durchaus eher "ältere" Ware. Wer über den offset hinweg sehen kann, macht in meinen Augen dennoch einen super Schnapper.


----------



## hemorider (13. Oktober 2022)

Rotes CTS hätte mir genau gepasst, kann das schon jemand bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (13. Oktober 2022)

Abend Newsletter


----------



## JII (13. Oktober 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> gerade gemacht. Versand nach Österreich
> Anhang anzeigen 1548583





Rick7 schrieb:


> Danke dir, ja so wäre es jetzt für 155 Eus gegangen.  aber hab eh noch eine hier liegen und die Vernunft hat gesiegt





Mojo25 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch ein Set der Code bestellt, wollte die immer schon mal ausprobieren. Für das Geld geht das allemal
> Ich habe meine Punkte eingelöst und war positiv überrascht, dass sich dadurch auch die Steuer reduziert, weil der Rabatt vom Nettopreis abgezogen wird. Das ist schon sehr seriös! Habe ich irgendwie nicht erwartet…




Hi!

Someone receives the CODE RSC set from 10th Sept? I am still waiting! thanks


----------



## mr.fish (13. Oktober 2022)

JII schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Someone receives the CODE RSC set from 10th Sept? I am still waiting! thanks


You should prepare yourself for a delivery time from 1 to 6 months, so no need to check now.


----------



## maggus75 (13. Oktober 2022)

Kann mir mal jemand mit RCZ Erfahrung weiter helfen? Habe mit denen ausser bissl gucken noch keine Erfahrung.

Im aktuellen Newsletter vom Abend zwei weiter oben ist ganz zu Beginn ne Tektro Discbrake drin. Abgebildet ist jeweils nur der Hebel, es steht aber Postmount dabei (z.B. Front, 160mm Postmount, come without Disc), jedoch nirgends ne Leitungslänge angegeben. Die wäre ziemlich günstig, ich bräuchte die nur für ein älteres Aufbauprojekt übern Winter, nix besonderes.

Kann man da jetzt davon ausgehen, ne komplette Bremse zu bekommen? Oder ist das, wie ich hier schon gelesen habe, dann Roulette, ob ne Leitung dran ist oder überhaupt ein Bremssattel dabei?


----------



## toastet (13. Oktober 2022)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand mit RCZ Erfahrung weiter helfen? Habe mit denen ausser bissl gucken noch keine Erfahrung.
> 
> Im aktuellen Newsletter vom Abend zwei weiter oben ist ganz zu Beginn ne Tektro Discbrake drin. Abgebildet ist jeweils nur der Hebel, es steht aber Postmount dabei (z.B. Front, 160mm Postmount, come without Disc), jedoch nirgends ne Leitungslänge angegeben. Die wäre ziemlich günstig, ich bräuchte die nur für ein älteres Aufbauprojekt übern Winter, nix besonderes.
> 
> Kann man da jetzt davon ausgehen, ne komplette Bremse zu bekommen? Oder ist das, wie ich hier schon gelesen habe, dann Roulette, ob ne Leitung dran ist oder überhaupt ein Bremssattel dabei?


Roulette, falls da Teilenummern beistehen googlen und vielleicht mehr rausfinden, es ist aber immer alles möglich. Abweichende Teile zu den Angeboten sind hier gerade bei 20 Days+ Artikeln eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Im Notfall geht halt immer die Retoure, aktuell ja auch noch Notfalls mit Paypal und Rücksendekostenerstattung (wird im November eingestellt).


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Oktober 2022)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir zu.
> Im Sommer gabs mal die "normale" Variante der Selva S 29 (130-160mm). Die kam mit 51er offset, so wurde sie vor 3-4 Jahren noch angeboten. Laut Homepage gibts aktuell allerdings nur eine Variante mit 43mm.
> Also durchaus eher "ältere" Ware. Wer über den offset hinweg sehen kann, macht in meinen Augen dennoch einen super Schnapper.


Die 29er Extended gibt es ja noch nicht so lange und die wurde mit der neuen Krone eingeführt und hat nur 43mm Offset. Ich habe extra bei Formula nachgefragt.


----------



## cbtp (14. Oktober 2022)

JII schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Someone receives the CODE RSC set from 10th Sept? I am still waiting! thanks



Hi, 

here is cbtp, posting from the future. today it is 3/2/2024 - order received. now only waiting for Formula Cura. mountainbiking is still a big thing.

See you


----------



## LTB (14. Oktober 2022)

maggus75 schrieb:


> ich bräuchte die nur für ein älteres Aufbauprojekt übern Winter, nix besonderes.


Brohtibb: Teile fürn Winter bitte einen Winter vorher bestellen. 
Bitte, gerne


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Oktober 2022)

9.26


----------



## Ezibian (14. Oktober 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> here is cbtp, posting from the future. today it is 3/2/2024 - order received. now only waiting for Formula Cura. mountainbiking is still a big thing.
> 
> See you


Lottozahlen für die kommenden Wochen als PM bitte an mich. Dann muß ich mich nicht mehr mir RCZ abplagen. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus75 (14. Oktober 2022)

LTB schrieb:


> Brohtibb: Teile fürn Winter bitte einen Winter vorher bestellen.
> Bitte, gerne


Sagen wir es so, es ist ne einfache Bremse bereits im Fundus, nur da sind die Leitungen leider zu kurz (Kinderrad). Meterware Leitung plus Oliven und Pins kostet auch schon paar Euros, da kann man eigentlich gleich noch paar Euro drauf legen und passend Bremsen kaufen, wenn es ein Schnäppchen bei RCZ wäre.


----------



## xforce1 (14. Oktober 2022)

Was die Tektro angeht kann ich auch nur vermuten, das es sich um die komplette Bremse und nicht nur den Geber handelt. Es macht auch keinen Sinn das da steht Front Brake und Postmount, wenn das nur der Hebel wäre. Desweiteren steht da ja auch "without disc". Es müsste ja dann auch "without caliper and hose" stehen.
Kannst ja bestellen und uns berichten.


----------



## maggus75 (14. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die 745 ja sogar normal eine 4 Kolben Bremse...

Werd sie wohl mal auf Verdacht Ordern. Leitungslänge ist halt das Risiko.


----------



## xforce1 (14. Oktober 2022)




----------



## pAn1c (14. Oktober 2022)

weiter geht es


----------



## ulli! (14. Oktober 2022)

15:11








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## prolink (14. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (15. Oktober 2022)

MorgenNL
34er Fuchs mit nur 110mm Federweg? OEM ist natürlich vieles möglich. Aber Orange ist normalerweise 140mm, oder?


----------



## Cuthepro (15. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> MorgenNL
> 34er Fuchs mit nur 110mm Federweg? OEM ist natürlich vieles möglich. Aber Orange ist normalerweise 140mm, oder?


Wenn neue R8150 Ultegra Schaltwerke bei RCZ landen und verkauft werden, wundert mich nicht wieso Neuräder ewig lange Lieferzeiten haben 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (15. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> MorgenNL
> 34er Fuchs mit nur 110mm Federweg? OEM ist natürlich vieles möglich. Aber Orange ist normalerweise 140mm, oder?


Die Farbe sagt doch nichts über den Federweg. Ist auch die alte Fox34. Also nicht das 2022er Modell mit neuem Casting und Luftkammer.


----------



## Teuflor (15. Oktober 2022)

Uhh sweet, montag kommt die 38er Fox factory 27.5 die ich mitte August bestellt hab


----------



## md82 (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich möchte mich nochmal schnell bei Eden fleißigen Newsletter-Postern bedanken. Warum auch immer, bin ich nach mehr als zwei Jahren aus allen Newslettern raus geflogen. Muss Nieves mal schreiben das er mich doch bitte wieder in den Newsletterverteiler rein haut.

Danke euch ☺️👍🏻


----------



## xforce1 (15. Oktober 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Die Farbe sagt doch nichts über den Federweg. Ist auch die alte Fox34. Also nicht das 2022er Modell mit neuem Casting und Luftkammer.


Nicht ganz richtig. Die 2022er gibt es nur mit 140mm in Orange.

Ich hatte im ersten Augenblick gedacht da eine Orange gesehen zu haben. Allerdings sind da nur die Decals in Orange und die haben natürlich mit dem Federweg gar nichts zu tun


----------



## xforce1 (15. Oktober 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## Garnitur (16. Oktober 2022)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (16. Oktober 2022)

Die Fox 34 mit 130 klingt top


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Oktober 2022)

Ich war lange nicht mehr bei RCZ unterwegs- wie stehen denn die Chancen dort eine Code RSC zu ergattern?


----------



## Flo7 (16. Oktober 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich war lange nicht mehr bei RCZ unterwegs- wie stehen denn die Chancen dort eine Code RSC zu ergattern?



War im September um 140€ Im Set zu haben..


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Oktober 2022)

Mist, also warten.


----------



## chbike (16. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## piilu (17. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin mir sicher einige von euch haben schon nachgefragt, gibts eine Prognose wann die Curas ausgeliefert werden? Frage für 1 Freund


----------



## hardtails (17. Oktober 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher einige von euch haben schon nachgefragt, gibts eine Prognose wann die Curas ausgeliefert werden? Frage für 1 Freund




schon geliefert


----------



## Ozii (17. Oktober 2022)

hardtails schrieb:


> schon geliefert


Wann hast du bestellt? 
Was genau ist angekommen?

Danke


----------



## prolink (17. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## AnAx (17. Oktober 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich war lange nicht mehr bei RCZ unterwegs- wie stehen denn die Chancen dort eine Code RSC zu ergattern?



Im Newsletter von heute, Code RSC VR für 70€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas0301 (17. Oktober 2022)

Meine 34er Factory wurde heute zugestellt.
Bin allerdings noch bis 23ten auf Elba und kann erst berichten wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## pAn1c (17. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## beat_junkie (17. Oktober 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Meine 34er Factory wurde heute zugestellt.
> Bin allerdings noch bis 23ten auf Elba und kann erst berichten wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


Meine kam ohne die kabolt achse.


----------



## culoduro (17. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Meine kam ohne die kabolt achse.


Und forderst Du die noch nach?


----------



## beat_junkie (17. Oktober 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Und forderst Du die noch nach?


Ja. Die normale ohne kabolt kostet auch weniger. 
Habe rcz schon angeschrieben.


----------



## chbike (17. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## rad-rider (17. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Ja. Die normale ohne kabolt kostet auch weniger.
> Habe rcz schon angeschrieben.


Berichte bitte, was bei Dir rauskommt. Meine kam auch vorhin an, habe sie nur kurz angeschaut-die achse ist auch keine Kabolt.
Grüße Chris


----------



## maed0711 (17. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Ja. Die normale ohne kabolt kostet auch weniger.
> Habe rcz schon angeschrieben.


Hab ich bereits vor 14 Tagen angeschrieben...außer "Weiterleitung an Aftersales" kam jedoch nichts. Evtl reagieren sie ja schneller, wenns vermehrt aufkommt.
Ihr könnt aber bereits mal Fotos für Nieves machen


----------



## Flo7 (17. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Ja. Die normale ohne kabolt kostet auch weniger.
> Habe rcz schon angeschrieben.



Wäre mir neu, dass man die 34/36/38  gleich mit Kabolt X bestellen kann?!

Kommen doch immer mit schnellspanner…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (17. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass man die 34/36/38  gleich mit Kabolt X bestellen kann?!
> 
> Kommen doch immer mit schnellspanner…


Naja, wenns so in der Beschreibung stand und auch auf der Rechnung.


----------



## Diddo (17. Oktober 2022)

Dann sehen wir ja bald viele frische Code RSC im Bikemarkt (2x Vorderrad + 1x Leitung = 1 Set)


----------



## Ozii (17. Oktober 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir ja bald viele frische Code RSC im Bikemarkt (2x Vorderrad + 1x Leitung = 1 Set)


Tausche gerne gegen Cura 4, kommt in 2-3 Monaten 😂


----------



## RaceFace67 (17. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass man die 34/36/38  gleich mit Kabolt X bestellen kann?!
> 
> Kommen doch immer mit schnellspanner…


Ich denke RCZ verkloppt viel OEM Zeug, daher…


----------



## flachmaennchen (17. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass man die 34/36/38 gleich mit Kabolt X bestellen kann?!


Dieses:


RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Ich denke RCZ verkloppt viel OEM Zeug



Meine 38 - bestellt im August - kam letzte Woche an. Mit Kabolt X, so wie es in der Beschreibung stand.
Bis auf einen Satz schwarze Decals und die kleine Klemme für die Bremsleitung war sonst nichts weiter dabei.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Oktober 2022)

Was ist denn, außer dem Aussehen, der Vorteil einer Kabolt X Achse? Ich habe auch eine 38er bestellt aber auf dieses Detail habe ich nicht geachtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (18. Oktober 2022)

etwas weniger Gewicht


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Oktober 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> etwas weniger Gewicht


Achso. Na dann ist das für mich nicht interessant.


----------



## ma1208 (18. Oktober 2022)

Wichtiger als das Gewicht finde ich noch die Möglichkeit, die Vorspannung mittels Drehmoment einstellen zu können. Wobei das für die 38 mit der radialen Klemmung nicht so wichtig ist, wie für die Gabeln, die das nicht haben.


----------



## RaceFace67 (18. Oktober 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> etwas weniger Gewicht


das sind fast 40g, für mich ist das "einiges".



			https://r2-bike.com/FOX-Steckachse-Kabolt-fuer-34-36-mm-Federgabeln-15x110-mm-Boost


----------



## prolink (18. Oktober 2022)

Und das Tool wiegt dann 300gr das du brauchst um sie zu öffnen
Klingt logisch


----------



## RaceFace67 (18. Oktober 2022)

Hex-Keys habe ich für andere Teile am Rad ohnehin dabei. aber ja, das ist die übliche Diskussion.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Und das Tool wiegt dann 300gr das du brauchst um sie zu öffnen
> Klingt logisch


Wie baust du dein Hinterrad aus, Schnellspanner?


----------



## prolink (18. Oktober 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie baust du dein Hinterrad aus, Schnellspanner?


Auch ne Möglichkeit. Kenne einige die gar nichts dabei haben


----------



## Ahija (18. Oktober 2022)

Wegen 40 Gramm an einem Bike, dass ich mit einer 38 aufbaue, würde ich niemals auf den Komfort des Schnellspanners verzichten.


----------



## RaceFace67 (18. Oktober 2022)

Na dann Bau dir hinten gleich sich einen ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (18. Oktober 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Na dann Bau dir hinten gleich sich einen ein!


Habe ich. Maxle Ultimate irgendwas.
Bei 40g putzt ihr sicher auch unterwegs mal das Unterrohr ab wenn’s ein bisschen matschig ist, oder? Wäre nur konsequent.


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (18. Oktober 2022)

Lösungsvorschlag: Jeder macht es so wie er möchte.
Toleranz ist eine Tugend, die vielen mangelt.


----------



## RaceFace67 (18. Oktober 2022)

„Nehmen Sie die Menschen, wie sie sind, andere gibt's nicht.“ 
(Konrad Adenauer)


----------



## flix123 (18. Oktober 2022)

FORMULA FRONT Disc Brake CURA 4 160mm PostMount (L.800mm) (BR1376) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FORMULA FRONT Disc Brake CURA 4 160mm PostMount (L.800mm) (BR1376)</strong><br /><br /></p> <p><br />Configuration: 160mm Postmount<br />Hose lenght: 800mm</p> <p><br /><strong>Disc not including</strong><br /><br /></p> <p><span style="text




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Cura 4 auf Lager leider nur vorne für 61€ inklusive Versand. Für die, die keine Scheiben brauchen


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Oktober 2022)

Die Kabolt Achse ist theoretisch wohl auch ein wenig Steifer, weil sie direkt geklemmt wird.
Beim Schnellspanner ist ja noch eine extra Hülse dazwischen durch die die Achse durchgleiten können muss. Ob das wirklich was ausmacht, keine Ahnung 
Mir wars egal, weil ich das Vorderrad nur ausbaue, wenn das Rad ins Auto kommt und da hab ich immer Werkzeug parat.

Hab hier übrigens noch einen Schnellspanner samt Hülse aus der 36 - sollte auch in die 38 passen. Wenn jemand seine Kabolt X tauschen mag dann nur zu.


----------



## RaceFace67 (18. Oktober 2022)

ist ja nur die Leitung - sind FlipFlop Hebel, oder?


----------



## RaceFace67 (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich hätte auch noch 3 Schnellspanner hier liegen  wer mag...


----------



## flix123 (18. Oktober 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> ist ja nur die Leitung - sind FlipFlop Hebel, oder?





RaceFace67 schrieb:


> ist ja nur die Leitung - sind FlipFlop Hebel, oder?


Ja


----------



## RaceFace67 (18. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> FORMULA FRONT Disc Brake CURA 4 160mm PostMount (L.800mm) (BR1376) RCZ Bike Shop
> 
> 
> <p><strong>FORMULA FRONT Disc Brake CURA 4 160mm PostMount (L.800mm) (BR1376)</strong><br /><br /></p> <p><br />Configuration: 160mm Postmount<br />Hose lenght: 800mm</p> <p><br /><strong>Disc not including</strong><br /><br /></p> <p><span style="text
> ...


doof nur, das man höchstens eine bekommt - sprich, wenn du zwei willst, zweimal porto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix123 (18. Oktober 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> doof nur, das man höchstens eine bekommt - sprich, wenn du zwei willst, zweimal porto


Ja, leider. Trotzdem guter Preis. Vielleicht kommt sie ja später noch im Newsletter für günstiger ...


----------



## RaceFace67 (18. Oktober 2022)

es war nur eine


----------



## flix123 (18. Oktober 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> es war nur eine


Hab eine bestellt bevor ich es hier gepostet habe. Also mindestens zwei🤪 Aber schonmal gut. Vll kommen dann bald die Sets


----------



## Jan22Sch (18. Oktober 2022)

Habe heute bei RCZ bezüglich der Cura 4 203/180 nachgefragt und folgende Rückmeldung erhalten:

Dear Sir,
Thank you for your mail. Unfortunately, we are still awaiting the
delivery of the FORMULA Disc Brakes CURA 4 Pistons + Rotor  from the
supplier. We do our best to receive the products as soon as possible for
shipping your order to you. We will confirm the sending of it upon
receipt of the goods and we will send you the tracking number. We are
sorry because it is a private sale.
Thank you for your patience and your understanding.
Best regards,
Nieves
RCZ Team


----------



## prolink (18. Oktober 2022)

Dt Swiss M1700 Spline 35 Laufradsatz wurde gerade Storniert
Nicht Lieferbar


----------



## Flo7 (18. Oktober 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (18. Oktober 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch 3 Schnellspanner hier liegen  wer mag...


Welche denn?
Nachdem ich am meiner Marzocchi Z1 (wohl baugleich zur Fox 36 Rhythm) mit Steckachse mein Multitool schlichtweg abgebrochen habe, will ich mir da jetzt auch wieder eine Steckachse mit Schnellspanner reinmachen...


----------



## chbike (18. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. Oktober 2022)

Wieso bekommt man, trotz Anmeldung, keinen Newsletter zugesandt? Ich hatte den früher, dann abbestellt weil es nervig wurde. Nun komme ich nicht mehr rein?


----------



## RaceFace67 (18. Oktober 2022)

Same here.


----------



## goldencore (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich bekomme ihn nicht mehr, obwohl ich ihn nicht abbestellt habe. Ging anderen hier auch so. Das ist alles Teil des rcz Erlebnisses!


----------



## Nd-60 (18. Oktober 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> Nachdem ich am meiner Marzocchi Z1 (wohl baugleich zur Fox 36 Rhythm) mit Steckachse mein Multitool schlichtweg abgebrochen habe, will ich mir da jetzt auch wieder eine Steckachse mit Schnellspanner reinmachen...


Was kann die Steckachse für schlechtes Werkzeug?


----------



## RaceFace67 (18. Oktober 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> Nachdem ich am meiner Marzocchi Z1 (wohl baugleich zur Fox 36 Rhythm) mit Steckachse mein Multitool schlichtweg abgebrochen habe, will ich mir da jetzt auch wieder eine Steckachse mit Schnellspanner reinmachen...


820-09-13 Fox 34 oder 36 Boost


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Oktober 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> 820-09-13 Fox 34 oder 36 Boost


Sieht gut aus, das müssten die richtigen sein.
Du hast leider PNs deaktiviert, was würdest du für eine haben wollen? Mir müsstest du eine PN schicken können, dann spammen wir hier den Thread nicht voll.


----------



## chbike (19. Oktober 2022)

Guten Morgen 📰


----------



## prolink (19. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (19. Oktober 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## RaceFace67 (19. Oktober 2022)

gleich mal ne 10-52 eagle kassette geordert


----------



## Sub-Zero (19. Oktober 2022)

Leider wohl schon weg oder finde ich die einfach nicht im Shop?


----------



## Sahnie (19. Oktober 2022)

Kann das sein, dass die Weltwirtschaftskrise vorbei ist? Die RCZ-Schnapper werden wieder besser, ich bestelle mir bald wieder Sachen, die ich nicht brauche.


----------



## Steefan (19. Oktober 2022)

Andersrum:



Sahnie schrieb:


> Die RCZ-Schnapper werden wieder besser


, weil die Weltwirtschaftskrise im Anrollen ist.


Aber Hauptsache ist selbstredend:


Sahnie schrieb:


> Die RCZ-Schnapper werden wieder besser


----------



## TearZz (19. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike
> ...


Die MT5 HC sind doch auch mit Bremszange, also komplett nur ohne Scheibe? Bild zeigt zwar nur Hebel aber laut Beschreibung sollte es ja komplette Bremse sein


----------



## Steefan (19. Oktober 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Die MT5 HC sind doch auch mit Bremszange, also komplett nur ohne Scheibe? Bild zeigt zwar nur Hebel aber laut Beschreibung sollte es ja komplette Bremse sein



Beschreibung ist maßgeblich.

"photos are not contractual on our website" (Zitat Nieves)


----------



## Garnitur (19. Oktober 2022)

17:14


----------



## DeluXer (19. Oktober 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Beschreibung ist maßgeblich.
> 
> "photos are not contractual on our website" (Zitat Nieves)


Impotant:
We sell the product as shown on the photo
..

😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (19. Oktober 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Impotant:
> We sell the product as shown on the photo



Weiß zwar nicht wo sowas auftaucht... aber wundert mich gar nicht... dürfte die Abweichung von der Regel sein, und dann ggf. explizit erwähnt (Hoffe ich mal).


----------



## Colori (19. Oktober 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Leider wohl schon weg oder finde ich die einfach nicht im Shop?


Finde ich auch nicht...


----------



## Ozii (19. Oktober 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> gleich mal ne 10-52 eagle kassette geordert


😤 Schon weg


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Oktober 2022)

Mal generell, welche Kategorie hat rcz für Kassetten vorgesehen?  🤷‍♂️


----------



## RaceFace67 (19. Oktober 2022)

Dann war es wohl nur eine.


----------



## Flo7 (19. Oktober 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Dann war es wohl nur eine.



Es waren mehr als eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (20. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Nenoflow (20. Oktober 2022)

Woran kann es liegen, wenn gleich mehrere Codes nicht funktionieren?
Shop steht auf Deutsch, Teile im Warenkorb und es gehen sowohl die Eagle Kassette, die Magura Bremse (beides von gestern), als auch die X01 Kette von heute nicht.

Bei der Kette steht glaub erst ab 21.10., aber bei dene anderen bis Ende 20.10.


----------



## RaceFace67 (20. Oktober 2022)

kettencode funktioniert hier auf französisch:


----------



## Nenoflow (20. Oktober 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> kettencode funktioniert hier auf französisch:


Bei mir gehts auch auf französisch nicht

Identische Kette, identischer Code


----------



## RaceFace67 (20. Oktober 2022)

cookieblocker?
vielleicht nen ähnlichen, aber nicht den artikel?


----------



## Nenoflow (20. Oktober 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> cookieblocker?
> vielleicht nen ähnlichen, aber nicht den artikel?


Habe die Artikelnummern verglichen, ist die identische Kette wie auf dem Screenshot.

Weder am Rechner (Edge), noch am Handy (Chrome) funktionierts... bei keinem der Artikel, egal ob DE oder FR Shop

Bei der Cura vor ein paar Wochen gings problemlos


----------



## Garnitur (20. Oktober 2022)

12:29


----------



## Schibbl (20. Oktober 2022)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Habe die Artikelnummern verglichen, ist die identische Kette wie auf dem Screenshot.
> 
> Weder am Rechner (Edge), noch am Handy (Chrome) funktionierts... bei keinem der Artikel, egal ob DE oder FR Shop
> 
> Bei der Cura vor ein paar Wochen gings problemlos


Da liegt der Fehler! Du hast schon ne Cura und RCZ verhindert dass du dich auch noch mit Ketten zuhängst. Das ist Luxemburgischer Käuferschutz. Damit es keine Probleme mit deiner besseren Hälfte und dem Platz in deiner Wohnung gibt. ☝️


----------



## der-gute (20. Oktober 2022)

Für 1 Kette bestelle ich nicht bei RCZ.

Diese Mengenlimitierung nervt.


----------



## RaceFace67 (20. Oktober 2022)

die nervt voll, ja. in der tat macht das bei dem porto dann keinen sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (20. Oktober 2022)

Naja das hat mich Sicherheit eher jenen Grund, dass sonst Leute wie @Flo7 direkt 15 Gabeln bestellen würden  
So wirds halt etwas erschwert.


----------



## Flo7 (20. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Naja das hat mich Sicherheit eher jenen Grund, dass sonst Leute wie @Flo7 direkt 15 Gabeln bestellen würden
> So wirds halt etwas erschwert.



Bei den Preisen die RCZ teilweise anbietet, kann man auch die 20€ Versand in Kauf nehmen 😜


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Naja das hat mich Sicherheit eher jenen Grund, dass sonst Leute wie @Flo7 direkt 15 Gabeln bestellen würden
> So wirds halt etwas erschwert.


Das ist genau der Grund... einzelne übertreiben es eben.


----------



## Steefan (20. Oktober 2022)

Und RCZ ist so sozial, dass es immer schön drauf achtet, dass alle was abbekommen... na klar, so wird's sein.


----------



## Flo7 (20. Oktober 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## oli_obi (20. Oktober 2022)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Woran kann es liegen, wenn gleich mehrere Codes nicht funktionieren?
> Shop steht auf Deutsch, Teile im Warenkorb und es gehen sowohl die Eagle Kassette, die Magura Bremse (beides von gestern), als auch die X01 Kette von heute nicht.
> 
> Bei der Kette steht glaub erst ab 21.10., aber bei dene anderen bis Ende 20.10.


Wenn es unterschiedliche Codes sind, darfst Du nur die Artikel im Warenkorb haben, die genau zu diesem Code gehören und alles schön einzeln (mit eigenem Porto) bestellen. Hast Du das schon probiert? Die Kette z.B. kann ich so auch im deutschen Store rabattieren.

Aber dann kommst Du natürlich zu dem Punkt, dass es sich teilweise nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Oktober 2022)

oli_obi schrieb:


> Wenn es unterschiedliche Codes sind, darfst Du nur die Artikel im Warenkorb haben, die genau zu diesem Code gehören und alles schön einzeln (mit eigenem Porto) bestellen. Hast Du das schon probiert? Die Kette z.B. kann ich so auch im deutschen Store rabattieren.
> 
> Aber dann kommst Du natürlich zu dem Punkt, dass es sich teilweise nicht mehr lohnt.


bekommst du die 1295 Kassette rabattiert? Bei mi akzeptiert rcz den Code auch nicht. Warenkorb nur mit der Kassette drin...


----------



## oli_obi (20. Oktober 2022)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> bekommst du die 1295 Kassette rabattiert? Bei mi akzeptiert rcz den Code auch nicht. Warenkorb nur mit der Kassette drin...


Wenn Du diese hier meinst:





						SRAM Cassette X01 EAGLE XG-1295 12sp 10-52T (00.2418.102.000) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SRAM Cassette X01 EAGLE XG-1295 12sp 10-52T (00.2418.102.000)</strong></p> <p><strong> </strong></p> <p><strong>Material</strong>: Alu/CrMo<br />For 12 speed drivetrain<strong><br /></strong></p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Ja, geht. Code RCZBUB und schon kostet sie nur noch 172,99 (zzgl. Porto).


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt hats komischer Weise funktioniert, aber im Kaufvorgang waren wohl schon alle weg - konnt ich nicht abschließen. Danke trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (20. Oktober 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine 34er Factory bekommen und selbst mit "Blubberfolie" eingepackt wiegt sie nur 1.750 Gramm (RCZ Schnäppchen, kam innerhalb von 6 Wochen). Ich werde mir noch ein zweites aufbauen mit Fokus auf XC. Bin gespannt, wie leicht es wird (kein extremer Leichtbau, aber bei Zusammenstellung der Teile auf Gewicht geachtet, LRS fehlt noch).


War das eine von den Grip2?


----------



## davez (21. Oktober 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> War das eine von den Grip2?


Noch nicht ausgepackt  😂 Tatsächlich nur gewogen und mit Luftfolie verpackt in den Keller gelegt. Habe aktuell zu viel zu tun und LRS für das nächste Projekt fehlt noch


----------



## davez (21. Oktober 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> War das eine von den Grip2?


@Homer4 
Ist halt wie bei RCZ immer eine Überraschung, was am Ende tatsächlich kommt. Das hier stand im Lieferschein. Bei dem Preis kann man jedenfalls nichts falsch machen.


----------



## RaceFace67 (21. Oktober 2022)

das ist laut Fox-ArtNr auf Google eine Grip2


----------



## Jessca (21. Oktober 2022)

Interessant wäre immer das Offset, brauch da 51mm, da wäre ne gelieferte 44mm halt nicht optimal.


----------



## Homer4 (21. Oktober 2022)

Reichmann hat was, um das Offset zu variieren


			EMRG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (21. Oktober 2022)

WG der fehlenden kabolt achse hat rcz die Rücknahme angeboten oder 20€ in Punkte.


----------



## Andreas0301 (21. Oktober 2022)

11:34


----------



## Sub-Zero (21. Oktober 2022)

Die einzelne Code RSC ist ja mitlerweile ganz schön teuer geworden...
Bin echt gespannt ob die günstigen Codes von vor paar Wochen (oder waren es Monate  🤔 ) geliefert werden...


----------



## Waldschleicher (21. Oktober 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Die einzelne Code RSC ist ja mitlerweile ganz schön teuer geworden...
> Bin echt gespannt ob die günstigen Codes von vor paar Wochen (oder waren es Monate  🤔 ) geliefert werden...


Ja, bei den Versandkosten, dann noch ohne Lenkerschelle und kommt irgendwann... BMO hatte sie kürzlich im Set für 270.-


----------



## Andreas0301 (21. Oktober 2022)

Gabs hier schon mal xmc1501 zu einem guten Kurs?


----------



## oli_obi (21. Oktober 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Gabs hier schon mal xmc1501 zu einem guten Kurs?


Ja, ist aber schon sehr lange her. Vor ein paar Monaten gab es die EXC1501 zu einem sehr guten Preis, die habe ich mir bestellt (und flott bekommen).


----------



## HeldDerNation (21. Oktober 2022)

Das waren so 800 Euro oder?


----------



## Flo7 (21. Oktober 2022)

HeldDerNation schrieb:


> Das waren so 800 Euro oder?



Am Anfang waren es 725€, wurden dann immer teurer...


----------



## Jones_D (21. Oktober 2022)

Scheinbar ht Rcz die Cura 4 schon an bike24 geliefert 🤣https://www.bike24.de/p1688440.html


----------



## Ozii (21. Oktober 2022)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Scheinbar ht Rcz die Cura 4 schon an bike24 geliefert 🤣https://www.bike24.de/p1688440.html


Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung anschaue, ist die Vermutung nicht weit weg. Keine Originalverpackung dabei und das Bild sieht auch aus, wie von rcz.
Natürlich schön mit 50€ uplift Marge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (21. Oktober 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung anschaue, ist die Vermutung nicht weit weg. Keine Originalverpackung dabei und das Bild sieht auch aus, wie von rcz.
> Natürlich schön mit 50€ uplift Marge


Das sind die ganzen Doppelbestellungen der OEM aus der Corona Zeit, die jetzt den Markt fluten (sieht man ja auch bei den Gabeln und Laufradsätzen)


----------



## null-2wo (21. Oktober 2022)

deswegen gibts keine in gold


----------



## Steefan (21. Oktober 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung anschaue, ist die Vermutung nicht weit weg.



und wie man es bei RCZ gewohnt ist: Widersprüchliche Angaben i.d.F. zur Bremsscheibengröße. Bild zeigt zwei 180er. Bei Verfügbarkeit steht was von 203. Also auch hier: Überraschung 

Fehlt nur noch der Hinweis: "Depending on the supply".

(Das Bild finde ich jetzt aber schon besser als bei RCZ)


----------



## ulli! (21. Oktober 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Flo7 (21. Oktober 2022)

So, RCZ kann auch anders... Gestern noch die 34er "on Stock" bestellt, heute schon unterwegs!!


----------



## flix123 (21. Oktober 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> und wie man es bei RCZ gewohnt ist: Widersprüchliche Angaben i.d.F. zur Bremsscheibengröße. Bild zeigt zwei 180er. Bei Verfügbarkeit steht was von 203. Also auch hier: Überraschung
> 
> Fehlt nur noch der Hinweis: "Depending on the supply".
> 
> (Das Bild finde ich jetzt aber schon besser als bei RCZ)



Hoffentlich haben die Bremsen, wie von Bike24 angekündigt SpeedLock. Die letzten, die ich von RCZ hatte, haben es nicht 🫤


----------



## cbtp (21. Oktober 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung anschaue, ist die Vermutung nicht weit weg. Keine Originalverpackung dabei und das Bild sieht auch aus, wie von rcz.
> Natürlich schön mit 50€ uplift Marge



Andererseits vielleicht doch jetzt bei Bike24 kaufen, weil bei RCZ werden sie dann wohl eh storniert wenn sie da einen Großeinkäufer gefunden haben ...


----------



## xforce1 (22. Oktober 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## mihael (22. Oktober 2022)

Die Syntace Felgen wurden auch flott geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Oktober 2022)

mihael schrieb:


> Die Syntace Felgen wurden auch flott geliefert.


welche sind das genau?


----------



## mihael (22. Oktober 2022)

40mm aussweite 29 zoll Laufradgrösse. sind ältere v35i Felgen.
Passt mir grad bestens um die vorhandenen Felgen an unseren Ebikes zu ersetzen


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (22. Oktober 2022)

Nochmal die Rückfrage zwecks Stornierung seitens RZC bei Nichtlieferung.

Kommt das Geld irgendwann oder muss man nachhaken?


----------



## culoduro (22. Oktober 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Nochmal die Rückfrage zwecks Stornierung seitens RZC bei Nichtlieferung.
> 
> Kommt das Geld irgendwann oder muss man nachhaken?


bei mir ist es immer gekommen. Kann dauern. Edit: Einmal musste ich nach 20 Tagen nachhaken.


----------



## prolink (22. Oktober 2022)

bei mir ist es diese woche per Paypal schon vor dem Mail gekommen das Storniert wurde
hab aber auch schon mehrere woche gewartet darauf


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (22. Oktober 2022)

Gut 3 Wochen sinds jetzt bei mir auch schon. Eine warte ich noch, dann hak ich mal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (22. Oktober 2022)

Das kann bis zu 20 Werktage dauern,das ist schon sehr übertrieben lange.


----------



## mihael (22. Oktober 2022)

Bei den RcZ und deren Preise muss man eben Kompromisse eingehen bzw. Geeduld zeigen
Das weiss man ja bereits im vorhinein.

Da merkt man eben die daseinsberechtigung von den ganzen deutschen Shops. Da klappts einfach auf Anhienb und die Ansprüche sind berechtigt.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Oktober 2022)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Habe die Artikelnummern verglichen, ist die identische Kette wie auf dem Screenshot.
> 
> Weder am Rechner (Edge), noch am Handy (Chrome) funktionierts... bei keinem der Artikel, egal ob DE oder FR Shop
> 
> Bei der Cura vor ein paar Wochen gings problemlos


Mehrere Artikel mit unterschiedlichen Codes/stocks im Warenkorb?


----------



## xforce1 (22. Oktober 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## RaceFace67 (22. Oktober 2022)

Also da sind die Formula jedenfalls wieder drin!


----------



## ulli! (23. Oktober 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




8:40


----------



## xforce1 (23. Oktober 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Oktober 2022)

Wusste gar nicht, dass RCZ jetzt auch im Bikemarkt anbietet.


----------



## Ezibian (24. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass RCZ jetzt auch im Bikemarkt anbietet.


Und Used-Elitebikes vorneweg.


----------



## flix123 (24. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass RCZ jetzt auch im Bikemarkt anbietet.


Frech vor allem, dass er den Factory Dämpfer gegen nen Performance getauscht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (24. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Frech vor allem, dass er den Factory Dämpfer gegen nen Performance getauscht hat...


Das liegt in der Händler DNA des westlichen Nachbarn, über Jahrhunderte perfektioniert 😉😂


----------



## prolink (24. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## pAn1c (24. Oktober 2022)

NL


----------



## AnAx (24. Oktober 2022)

mihael schrieb:


> 40mm aussweite 29 zoll Laufradgrösse. sind ältere v35i Felgen.
> Passt mir grad bestens um die vorhandenen Felgen an unseren Ebikes zu ersetzen



Was wiegen die denn etwa? 😇


----------



## Garnitur (24. Oktober 2022)

17:55


----------



## xforce1 (25. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Flo7 (25. Oktober 2022)

Bei nem Freund wurden gerade die Code RSC storniert.


----------



## AnAx (25. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir die MT5 HC


----------



## prolink (25. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir 2 Laufradsätze von Dt Swiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bei nem Freund wurden gerade die Code RSC storniert.


Dann gib ihm halt von deinen drölf Sets eines ab…


----------



## xforce1 (25. Oktober 2022)

das gibt dann aber eine große Stornowelle. Speziell die Code war ja mehrfach drin. Wenn die alle storniert werden hat Nieves eine Menge Arbeit


----------



## md82 (25. Oktober 2022)

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.    Würde die schon gerne haben um mal zu testen. 👍


----------



## davez (25. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> das gibt dann aber eine große Stornowelle. Speziell die Code war ja mehrfach drin. Wenn die alle storniert werden hat Nieves eine Menge Arbeit


Nee, richtig Arbeit wird es, wenn die Cura storniert würde 😂


----------



## rush_dc (25. Oktober 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Bei mir 2 Laufradsätze von Dt Swiss


Welche waren das?  EX 1700?


----------



## xforce1 (25. Oktober 2022)

Schaun wir mal. Vielleicht bekommen die ja auch einfach nur weniger und stornieren nun die neueren Bestellungen. Meines Erachtens waren die Leitungslängen der jüngsten Code RSC Angeboten auch anders. Das scheinen verschiedene Lots zu sein die die gekauft haben

 Meine ältesten offenen Bestellungen sind aktuell Yeti Klamotten aus Juli danach kommen schon die RSC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (25. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal. Vielleicht bekommen die ja auch einfach nur weniger und stornieren nun die neueren Bestellungen. Meines Erachtens waren die Leitungslängen der jüngsten Code RSC Angeboten auch anders. Das scheinen verschiedene Lots zu sein die die gekauft haben
> 
> Meine ältesten offenen Bestellungen sind aktuell Yeti Klamotten aus Juli danach kommen schon die RSC


Ich habe meine Shorts schon seit mind. 2 Wochen hier liegen. (Bestellt 16. Juli)


----------



## prolink (25. Oktober 2022)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Welche waren das?  EX 1700?


H1900 35mm
H1700 35mm


----------



## Andreas0301 (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab gestern meine 34er Factory mal ausgepackt. Soweit alles in Ordnung, aber auch meine wurde ohne Kabolt geliefert. Hab RCZ mal angeschrieben und warte auf Rückmeldung.


----------



## OmarLittle (25. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Meine ältesten offenen Bestellungen sind aktuell Yeti Klamotten aus Juli


Shorts, lange Hosen und Shirts sind bei mir auch noch offen - allerdings aus Mitte September.


----------



## Steefan (25. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Meine ältesten offenen Bestellungen sind aktuell Yeti Klamotten aus Juli



Die habe ich Anfang Oktober schon bekommen... bestellt am 19.07.

Aber das sagt wohl genauso wenig aus, wie die Tatsache, dass meine Codes noch nicht storniert wurden.

So ganz befriedigend finde ich die Erklärung mit den verschiedenen Lots noch nicht. Ich würde in dem Laden ja gern mal nen Praktikum machen.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (25. Oktober 2022)

DA9100 Kassette storniert vor knapp 4 Wochen.
Kohle ausstehend.


----------



## xforce1 (25. Oktober 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ich würde in dem Laden ja gern mal nen Praktikum machen.


Mach das! Ich hoffe du verorgst uns dann mit Infos aus erster Hand


----------



## Poldi78 (25. Oktober 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ich würde in dem Laden ja gern mal nen Praktikum machen.


Aber mindestens "20 working days" lang.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (25. Oktober 2022)

Yeti vom Juni(?) wollte ich diesen Monat stornieren, durfte aber nicht - nachdem ich ein-zwei Wochen lang weder Ware noch versprochene Trackingnummer des angeblich bereits in der Logistik befindlichen Pakets bekommen hab, hab ich dann halt nen PayPal-Fall aufgemacht, das ging dann schnell...


----------



## Steefan (25. Oktober 2022)

AnAx schrieb:


> Bei mir die MT5 HC



Die MT5, welche grad wieder im Newsletter stehen? (Und auch bestellbar sind)






						MAGURA FRONT Disc Brake MT5 HC 203mm PM (L. 900mm) w/o disc Black RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>MAGURA FRONT Disc Brake MT5 HC 203mm PM (L. 900mm) w/o disc Black</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>PostMount : 203mm<br />Hose lenght : 900mm</p> <p> </p> <p><br />Disc: NOT including</p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				









						MAGURA REAR Disc Brake MT5 HC 203mm PM (L. 2000mm) w/o disc Black RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>MAGURA FRONT Disc Brake MT5 HC 203mm PM (L. 2000mm) w/o disc Black</strong></p> <p> </p> <p><strong> </strong></p> <p>PostMount : 203mm<br />Hose lenght : 2000mm</p> <p> </p> <p><br />Disc: NOT including</p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (25. Oktober 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Die MT5, welche grad wieder im Newsletter stehen? (Und auch bestellbar sind)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, andere Leitungslängen waren das und mit 160mm Adapter angegeben (aber ohne Scheibe, wie immer )


----------



## OmarLittle (25. Oktober 2022)

12:04


----------



## xforce1 (25. Oktober 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## pAn1c (25. Oktober 2022)

Abend NL


----------



## prolink (26. Oktober 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Zaskarpeter (26. Oktober 2022)

Meine Yeti Klamotten sind auch letzte Woche gekommen und die Fox 32 wo erst der Code nicht ging ist nun auch unterwegs nach deutlich weniger als 20 Workdays
Die Sram Eagle Kassette hatte ich leider zu spät gesehen und dabei bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach genau dem Teil. (falls also jemand seine doch nicht braucht...)


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (26. Oktober 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man den Shimano Freilauf vom DT Swiss M1900 LRS (kostengünstig) auf Sram umbauen kann?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Zaskarpeter (26. Oktober 2022)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man den Shimano Freilauf vom DT Swiss M1900 LRS (kostengünstig) auf Sram umbauen kann?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


nicht wirklich günstig, du brauchst den Freilaufkörper und die zugehörige Endkappe. Kostet ab ca. 60€


----------



## pAn1c (26. Oktober 2022)

NL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EnduroMic (26. Oktober 2022)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> nicht wirklich günstig, du brauchst den Freilaufkörper und die zugehörige Endkappe. Kostet ab ca. 60€


Hab bei eBay Kleinanzeigen mal jemanden zum Tauschen gefunden, somit nur Versandkosten gehabt.


----------



## TearZz (26. Oktober 2022)

Mist M1900 Laufradsatz mit Micropline schon ausverkauft...


----------



## pAn1c (26. Oktober 2022)

Abend NL


----------



## Garnitur (26. Oktober 2022)

19:19


----------



## culoduro (26. Oktober 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Noch nicht ausgepackt  😂 Tatsächlich nur gewogen und mit Luftfolie verpackt in den Keller gelegt. Habe aktuell zu viel zu tun und LRS für das nächste Projekt fehlt noch


Da bin ich mal echt neugierig, welche Version Du dann auspackst.

Meine 2022 Fox 34 Grip2 ist heute angekommen.
Leider auch keine Kabelt Achse, sondern der übliche Schnellspanner.
Und mit dem Schnellspanner ein recht sattes Gewicht von 1896g. (und ja, es ist die 2022er mit den Kanälen)
Da werd ich mal Nieves anschreiben. 
Kabolt Achse kostet um die 60 Euro inkl. Versand...


----------



## beat_junkie (26. Oktober 2022)

L


culoduro schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal echt neugierig, welche Version Du dann auspackst.
> 
> Meine 2022 Fox 34 Grip2 ist heute angekommen.
> Leider auch keine Kabelt Achse, sondern der übliche Schnellspanner.
> ...


Da bin ich gespannt.  Mir wurden 20€ in Punkten gutgeschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (26. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> L
> 
> Da bin ich gespannt.  Mir wurden 20€ in Punkten gutgeschrieben.


Ist ja nicht wirklich das Equivalent vom Preis einer Kabolt Achse... Aber naja. 
Auch ein Verlustgeschäft für Nieves, wenn er auf Grund falscher Beschreibungen  Sachen zurückbekommt und zweimal Porto zahlen muss... Kostet ja auch alles Zeit.


----------



## beat_junkie (26. Oktober 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht wirklich das Equivalent vom Preis einer Kabolt Achse... Aber naja.
> Auch ein Verlustgeschäft für Nieves, wenn er auf Grund falscher Beschreibungen  Sachen zurückbekommt und zweimal Porto zahlen muss... Kostet ja auch alles Zeit.


Berichte mal was bei dir rauskommt.


----------



## culoduro (26. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Berichte mal was bei dir rauskommt.


Kann ich machen.


----------



## Andreas0301 (26. Oktober 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal echt neugierig, welche Version Du dann auspackst.
> 
> Meine 2022 Fox 34 Grip2 ist heute angekommen.
> Leider auch keine Kabelt Achse, sondern der übliche Schnellspanner.
> ...


Ja die Grip2 Kartusche ist wohl schwerer als die Fit4. 
Meine hat laut Küchenwaage 1887g.


----------



## Flo7 (26. Oktober 2022)

Meine 34er ist auch mit der Schnellspannachse gekommen, dürften aber die Beschreibung angepasst haben, denn bei mir steht nichts von Kabolt Achse.


----------



## xforce1 (26. Oktober 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Yeti vom Juni(?) wollte ich diesen Monat stornieren, durfte aber nicht - nachdem ich ein-zwei Wochen lang weder Ware noch versprochene Trackingnummer des angeblich bereits in der Logistik befindlichen Pakets bekommen hab, hab ich dann halt nen PayPal-Fall aufgemacht, das ging dann schnell...


Stornieren tun die nicht gerne. Das Problem ist, das der Händler im Falle eines Stornos nur einen relativ kleinen Teil der Paypal Gebühren zurückbekommt. Das heisst also neben dem nicht verkauften Artikeln bleiben die auf x Prozent des Verkaufspreises sitzen. Das hängt so weit ich weiss vom Vertrag ab, aber so knapp 3% sind dann weg.


----------



## davez (26. Oktober 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal echt neugierig, welche Version Du dann auspackst.
> 
> Meine 2022 Fox 34 Grip2 ist heute angekommen.
> Leider auch keine Kabelt Achse, sondern der übliche Schnellspanner.
> ...


Habe heute 2 verschiedene gewogen mit China Digitalwaage. Inklusive Achse 1880 und 1890 Gramm. Auch bei mir dem Schnellspanner


----------



## Nd-60 (26. Oktober 2022)

Bei Kleinanzeigen sind 3 34er drin mit 130mm und blauem Dekor. Ist das Zufall oder rcz?


----------



## Mojo25 (26. Oktober 2022)

Frei nach Theodor Heuss: "bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen wird Zufall mit RCZ geschrieben".


----------



## davez (26. Oktober 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Bei Kleinanzeigen sind 3 34er drin mit 130mm und blauem Dekor. Ist das Zufall oder rcz?


Ist doch klar, genauso wie bei den  RCZ LRS und Trickstuff Bremsen wollen die Leute sich ein paar Euro dazu verdienen. 
Die Gabeln waren ja auch häufig im Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2022)

schnell sein Lyrik Ultimate 29" um 370€ aufwärts, Pike ab 310€









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (27. Oktober 2022)

Die silberne Pike war leider sofort weg.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> schnell sein Lyrik Ultimate 29" um 370€ aufwärts, Pike ab 310€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie bestellt ihr auf der französischen Seite?


----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Wie bestellt ihr auf der französischen Seite?



Einfach auf die deutsche Seite umstellen, Code eingeben und bestellen


----------



## youdontknow (27. Oktober 2022)

Lustig, auf der französischen Seite passt alles (Artikel mit Rabatt im Warenkorb), stell ich auf Deutschland, verschwindet der Artikel aus dem Warenkorb und lässt sich auch nicht mehr finden.
RCZ macht es einem aber auch schwer   .


----------



## Sub-Zero (27. Oktober 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Wie bestellt ihr auf der französischen Seite?





Flo7 schrieb:


> Einfach auf die deutsche Seite umstellen, Code eingeben und bestellen


Dazu am einfachsten der Artikel aufrufen (auf der französischen Seite) und in der Adress-Zeile das "fr" durch "de" ersetzen.
Und dann erst den Artikel in den Warenkorb legen


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Einfach auf die deutsche Seite umstellen, Code eingeben und bestellen


Danke, dachte es lag an mir, aber Gabel war wohl schon weg.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. Oktober 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Lustig, auf der französischen Seite passt alles (Artikel mit Rabatt im Warenkorb), stell ich auf Deutschland, verschwindet der Artikel aus dem Warenkorb und lässt sich auch nicht mehr finden.
> RCZ macht es einem aber auch schwer   .


Ja das gleiche bei mir. Denke war
Schon ausverkauft.


----------



## culoduro (27. Oktober 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Lustig, auf der französischen Seite passt alles (Artikel mit Rabatt im Warenkorb), stell ich auf Deutschland, verschwindet der Artikel aus dem Warenkorb und lässt sich auch nicht mehr finden.
> RCZ macht es einem aber auch schwer   .


Das geht auch so nicht. Du musst erst auf die Deutsche Seite wechseln, und dann Artikel in den Warenkorb legen und Rabattcode eingeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte es aber jetzt auch schon mehrfach das der Code auf der Franz Seite ging und auf meiner nicht. Habe dann einfach auf der Franz Seite bestellt. Dadurch das ich eingeloggt war kennt das System meine Adresse. Der einzige Unterschied ist, das ich bei Franz für UPS glaube ich 1 oder 2€ mehr Fracht zahle.
Und die Bestätigungsemail kommt natürlich auch in Franz
RCZ Bike Shop : Nouvelle commande n°310004xxxxx


----------



## flix123 (27. Oktober 2022)

RCZWR3





						ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 150mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.567.027) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 150mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.567.027)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: 150mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 29"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.1 RC2</p> <p>Adjustments: Ext




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Di e.ist noch da


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. Oktober 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Das geht auch so nicht. Du musst erst auf die Deutsche Seite wechseln, und dann Artikel in den Warenkorb legen und Rabattcode eingeben.


So hatte ich das zuerst versucht.
Beim Wechsel auf die deutsche Seite bin ich von der Produktseite auf die Startseite geleitet worden.
Denke, da war die Gabel aber schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Diddo (27. Oktober 2022)

Wann genau sind die Sachen ausverkauft? "not in stock" und kein Hinweis auf "20 working days"?


----------



## culoduro (27. Oktober 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Wann genau sind die Sachen ausverkauft? "not in stock" und kein Hinweis auf "20 working days"?


Edith: flix123 hat korrekt geantwortet.
Oder epuise auf der französischen Seite.


----------



## flix123 (27. Oktober 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Wann genau sind die Sachen ausverkauft? "not in stock" und kein Hinweis auf "20 working days"?


Epuise oder Nicht auf Lager. 

Not in Stock heißt, es ist noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (27. Oktober 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Habe heute 2 verschiedene gewogen mit China Digitalwaage. Inklusive Achse 1880 und 1890 Gramm. Auch bei mir dem Schnellspanner


Und die mit 1750 g im Plastikwrap? Das war dann eine Fit4?


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. Oktober 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Wann genau sind die Sachen ausverkauft? "not in stock" und kein Hinweis auf "20 working days"?


Wenn man den Link anklickt und nicht zur gewählten Produktseite, sondern zu einer Übersicht geleitet wird.

Jedenfalls bin ich bisher davon ausgegangen.


----------



## Diddo (27. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Epuise oder Nicht auf Lager.
> 
> Not in Stock heißt, es ist noch da


Prima, dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Lyrik Ultimate nicht storniert wird und irgendwann vor 03/2023 kommt


----------



## davez (27. Oktober 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Und die mit 1750 g im Plastikwrap? Das war dann eine Fit4?


Nee, unkorrekte Küchenwaage 🤪


----------



## culoduro (27. Oktober 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Wenn man den Link anklickt und nicht zur gewählten Produktseite, sondern zu einer Übersicht geleitet wird.
> 
> Jedenfalls bin ich bisher davon ausgegangen.


Nein. Bei manchen links ist das einfach so. Da muss man dann das gewollte Produkt raussuchen. Sinnvoll aber wahr...


----------



## Ozii (27. Oktober 2022)

Alter, wie schnell war die denn weg. 
Verdammt, hätte die Pike oder Lyrik gerne gehabt


----------



## h0tte (27. Oktober 2022)

bei dem Preis zu heiß!
Kann man die 180 eigtl auf 170 traveln ?


----------



## AgentZero0 (27. Oktober 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Alter, wie schnell war die denn weg.
> Verdammt, hätte die Pike oder Lyrik gerne gehabt


Hab leider auch zu lange überlegt und dann auch noch zwischen rot und schwarz entscheiden müssen, dann waren beide weg.


----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Alter, wie schnell war die denn weg.
> Verdammt, hätte die Pike oder Lyrik gerne gehabt



Waren für RCZ Verhältnisse eh recht lang verfügbar....


h0tte schrieb:


> bei dem Preis zu heiß!
> Kann man die 180 eigtl auf 170 traveln ?



Ja


----------



## ma1208 (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe noch eine schwarze Lyrik mit 170 mm ergattert. Brauche ich aber eigentlich nicht. 
Falls sie in 3 Monaten wirklich kommt, melde ich mich mal bei euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. Oktober 2022)

Falls jemand eine neue Lyrik Ultimate 42mm Offset (bevorzugt 150mm) gegen eine mit 51mm Offset (180mm Travel, vorrätig) tauschen möchte, gerne melden.

Edit: Travelkit auf 150mm könnte ich dazu geben.


----------



## bashhard (27. Oktober 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine schwarze Lyrik mit 170 mm ergattert. Brauche ich aber eigentlich nicht.
> Falls sie in 3 Monaten wirklich kommt, melde ich mich mal bei euch.


Und genau das ist doch das Problem. Es gibt viel zu viele, die die Gabeln nur zum Weiterverkauf kaufen statt sie wenigstens denen zu überlassen, die sie verwenden würden


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. Oktober 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> Und genau das ist doch das Problem. Es gibt viel zu viele, die die Gabeln nur zum Weiterverkauf kaufen statt sie wenigstens denen zu überlassen, die sie verwenden würden


Meine ist nicht von RCZ. Hatte beim Kauf nur nicht auf den Offset geachtet.


----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> Und genau das ist doch das Problem. Es gibt viel zu viele, die die Gabeln nur zum Weiterverkauf kaufen statt sie wenigstens denen zu überlassen, die sie verwenden würden



Das ist doch überall so wo es Schnäppchen gibt...


----------



## bashhard (27. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das ist doch überall so wo es Schnäppchen gibt...


Ja, aber das macht es nicht besser.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Oktober 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Wann genau sind die Sachen ausverkauft? "not in stock" und kein Hinweis auf "20 working days"?



Die bereits angeführten Hinweise sind nicht falsch, aber der deutlichste Hinweis ist wohl der, dass dann kein Button mehr existiert, um das Produkt zum Warenkorb hinzuzufügen.  🙃

Ausverkauft, Button weg:
https://www.rczbikeshop.com/de/rock...0mm-boost-15x110mm-black-00-4020-567-027.html

20 Working Days, Not in Stock, Button da:
https://www.rczbikeshop.com/de/shimano-rear-shifter-xt-sl-m8130-11sp-i-spec-black-kslm8130ira.html


----------



## JohnnyRider (27. Oktober 2022)

180mm - 51mm Offset noch bestellbar
*RCZWR4*


----------



## xforce1 (27. Oktober 2022)

Weiter gehts. Nach dem NL ist vor dem NL


----------



## ma1208 (27. Oktober 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> Und genau das ist doch das Problem. Es gibt viel zu viele, die die Gabeln nur zum Weiterverkauf kaufen statt sie wenigstens denen zu überlassen, die sie verwenden würden


Naja, oftmals muss man so schnell kaufen, dass man vorher nicht wirklich die Zeit hat ausführlich über die Sinnhaftigkeit abzuwägen. Und wenn ich es doch nicht brauche, was sich zum Liefertermin von RCZ btw auch schon wieder geändert haben kann, bleibt sie wenigstens hier im Forum und wird nicht nach Frankreich oder so verkauft. Insofern sehe ich nicht so viele Probleme. Und viel teurer als RCZ verkaufe ich auch nicht, ich will mich nicht bereichern. Nur etwas, denn dafür bekommt derjenige es sofort und musste nicht 3 Monate in Vorleistung gehen. Und die zwei Male, die ich ganz ohne Aufschlag was weiter verkauft habe, da ist es von den Käufern drei Tage später wieder im Bikemarkt gewesen. Und zwar mit ordentlich Zuschlag. Da fühle ich mich auch verarscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grifoncino (27. Oktober 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Naja, oftmals muss man so schnell kaufen, dass man vorher nicht wirklich die Zeit hat ausführlich über die Sinnhaftigkeit abzuwägen. Und wenn ich es doch nicht brauche, was sich zum Liefertermin von RCZ btw auch schon wieder geändert haben kann, bleibt sie wenigstens hier im Forum und wird nicht nach Frankreich oder so verkauft. Insofern sehe ich nicht so viele Probleme. Und viel teurer als RCZ verkaufe ich auch nicht, ich will mich nicht bereichern. Nur etwas, denn dafür bekommt derjenige es sofort und musste nicht 3 Monate in Vorleistung gehen. Und die zwei Male, die ich ganz ohne Aufschlag was weiter verkauft habe, da ist es von den Käufern drei Tage später wieder im Bikemarkt gewesen. Und zwar mit ordentlich Zuschlag. Da fühle ich mich auch verarscht.


Na hoffentlich weiß dein Finanzamt von deinem tun 😉


----------



## ma1208 (27. Oktober 2022)

Naja, ich bin Unternehmer. Ich kann ganz gut unterscheiden, was eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht ist, und was nicht. Und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass bei meinem Tun mein Finanzbeamter der gleichen Meinung ist. Ich verkaufe vielleicht 2 oder 3 Mal im Jahr was mit Zuschlag weiter. Da bleibe ich locker unter der Bagatellfreigrenze von 600 Euro nach § 23 Abs. 3 Satz 5 EStG. Und das ohne überhaupt irgendwelche Aufwände gegen zu rechnen. Mit denen bleibt unterm Strich bei mir wohl bestenfalls eine schwarze Null. Daher ohne jeden Zweifel ein Fall von Liebhaberrei 
Da gibt es hier sicher ganz andere Fälle, bei denen das Zweifelhafter ist.


----------



## Ozii (27. Oktober 2022)

Nach dem sich über bliblablubb ausgetauscht wurde. 

Hat jemand die Lyrik oder pike ultimate in 150mm bekommen und stellt fest, das er die nicht braucht?


----------



## Diddo (27. Oktober 2022)

Meine alte Pike ist bald hoffentlich über: 150mm, B1, Charger 2 RC und 2.1 RC2 Kartusche vorhanden


----------



## flix123 (27. Oktober 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Nach dem sich über bliblablubb ausgetauscht wurde.
> 
> Hat jemand die Lyrik oder pike ultimate in 150mm bekommen und stellt fest, das er die nicht braucht?


Pikes sollten nochmal kommen. Ob zum gleichen Preis ist halt fraglich.






						ROCKSHOX Fork PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 150mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Silver (00.4020.565.018) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 150mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Silver (00.4020.565.018)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: 150mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 29"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.1 RC2</p> <p>Adjustme




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				








						ROCKSHOX Fork PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 150mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Silver (00.4020.565.006) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 150mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Silver (00.4020.565.006)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: 150mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 29"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.1 RC2</p> <p>Adjustme




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## davez (27. Oktober 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Nach dem sich über bliblablubb ausgetauscht wurde.
> 
> Hat jemand die Lyrik oder pike ultimate in 150mm bekommen und stellt fest, das er die nicht braucht?


Falls Du nicht zum Zuge kommst. Hattest Du mal bei R2 geschaut? Inklusive des 15% Jubiläumsgutschein sind die Preise für einen regulären Händler super attraktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozii (27. Oktober 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Falls Du nicht zum Zuge kommst. Hattest Du mal bei R2 geschaut? Inklusive des 15% Jubiläumsgutschein sind die Preise für einen regulären Händler super attraktiv.


Die neuen Pike haben nur noch 140mm max. Daher wäre die Version davor mit 150mm Top gewesen, sonst halt die Lyrik in 150mm, aber die ist mir schon zu mächtig für meine Ansprüche.


----------



## AgentZero0 (27. Oktober 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Nach dem sich über bliblablubb ausgetauscht wurde.
> 
> Hat jemand die Lyrik oder pike ultimate in 150mm bekommen und stellt fest, das er die nicht braucht?


Lyrik 150 würde ich auch mal Interesse anmelden


----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Die neuen Pike haben nur noch 140mm max. Daher wäre die Version davor mit 150mm Top gewesen, sonst halt die Lyrik in 150mm, aber die ist mir schon zu mächtig für meine Ansprüche.



Die zwei genannten Gabeln waren noch gar nicht im Angebot.


----------



## Grifoncino (27. Oktober 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin Unternehmer. Ich kann ganz gut unterscheiden, was eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht ist, und was nicht. Und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass bei meinem Tun mein Finanzbeamter der gleichen Meinung ist. Ich verkaufe vielleicht 2 oder 3 Mal im Jahr was mit Zuschlag weiter. Da bleibe ich locker unter der Bagatellfreigrenze von 600 Euro nach § 23 Abs. 3 Satz 5 EStG. Und das ohne überhaupt irgendwelche Aufwände gegen zu rechnen. Mit denen bleibt unterm Strich bei mir wohl bestenfalls eine schwarze Null. Daher ohne jeden Zweifel ein Fall von Liebhaberrei
> Da gibt es hier sicher ganz andere Fälle, bei denen das Zweifelhafter ist.


Ja kommt immer auf dem umfang deiner Tätigkeit an.
Ich möchte auch gar nicht als chefankläger auftreten ich wollte das nur mal in Erinnerung rufen. Es gibt immer einen falschen Nachbarn, der sowas gerne anzeigt.

Auf was du aber natürlich noch nicht eingegangen bist ist die umsatzsteuerliche Betrachtung. Die geht ja nicht mit der Einkommensteuer Hand in Hand. Siehe eben auch die Problematik ESt/USt bei PV Anlagen mit Liebhaberei.
Über deine Unternehmereigenschaft müssen wir ja nicht diskutieren, die ist wohl zweifelsfrei gegeben.
Aber wie gesagt... Das geht mich nichts an. Und wie dem Alfons wird es den Kleinanzeigen Händlern auch nicht gleich ergehen. 😄


----------



## OmarLittle (27. Oktober 2022)

Sag mir, dass du Deutscher bist, ohne zu sagen, dass du Deutscher bist...


----------



## Diddo (27. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die zwei genannten Gabeln waren noch gar nicht im Angebot.


Doch, ich hab ne Lyrik Ultimate 150mm bestellt.


----------



## Ozii (27. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die zwei genannten Gabeln waren noch gar nicht im Angebot.


Doch, waren Lyrik und pike ultimate in 150mm jeweils


----------



## Ozii (27. Oktober 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Doch, ich hab ne Lyrik Ultimate 150mm bestellt.


Wieviel letzte Preis? 😂


----------



## Mojo25 (27. Oktober 2022)

Moin, ich hab vorhin von DPD ne Mail bekommen, dass ich in 1-2 Tagen ein Paket von RCZ bekomme. Bestellt habe ich dieses Jahr nur die Code RSC. Die sollte also auch drin sein


----------



## gosing (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte noch ne 180er in Schwarz erwischt (aus irgendeinem Grund die teuerste der Lyrik Ultimates), mit dem Airshaft für 150 Umbau bestellen warte ich aber noch ob die wirklich geliefert werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Pikes sollten nochmal kommen. Ob zum gleichen Preis ist halt fraglich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Flo7 schrieb:


> Die zwei genannten Gabeln waren noch gar nicht im Angebot.





Ozii schrieb:


> Doch, waren Lyrik und pike ultimate in 150mm jeweils



Ich meinte die zwei 150er Pikes, die flix123 gepostet hat, die waren heute nicht im Newsletter.


----------



## culoduro (27. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich meinte die zwei 150er Pikes, die flix123 gepostet hat, die waren heute nicht im Newsletter.


Die muss der gute Nieves auch erst heute reingestellt haben.. Heute morgen waren die nicht zu finden ( habe leider erst ca. 40 Minuten nach Erscheinen des Newsletters geguckt)


----------



## maed0711 (27. Oktober 2022)

Falls jemand hier neulich eine Selva S 29 EX (160/170) ergattern konnte und wie andere hier drauf kommt, sie nicht zu benötigen - ich habe Interesse und würde mich freuen.
Gerne im Tausch gegen Bares oder auch eine Lyrik


----------



## Ahija (27. Oktober 2022)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Moin, ich hab vorhin von DPD ne Mail bekommen, dass ich in 1-2 Tagen ein Paket von RCZ bekomme. Bestellt habe ich dieses Jahr nur die Code RSC. Die sollte also auch drin sein


Bestellt wann? Ich meine im ersten Auftauchen bestellt zu haben, 10.09.


----------



## Mojo25 (28. Oktober 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Bestellt wann? Ich meine im ersten Auftauchen bestellt zu haben, 10.09.


Am 11.09.


----------



## Mircwidu (28. Oktober 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Meine alte Pike ist bald hoffentlich über: 150mm, B1, Charger 2 RC und 2.1 RC2 Kartusche vorhanden


Kannst ja mal ne PN mit Preisvorstellung schreiben. 😉


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## flix123 (28. Oktober 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich war lange nicht mehr bei RCZ unterwegs- wie stehen denn die Chancen dort eine Code RSC zu ergattern?











						SRAM Code RSC hydraulische Scheibenbremse Hinterrad schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

SRAM Code RSC hydraulische Scheibenbremse Hinterrad schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Scheibenbremsen komplett Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




2x Hinterrad für 177€ inklusive Klemmen. Kein Warten und müsste FlipFlop Hebel sein, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## Diddo (28. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> SRAM Code RSC hydraulische Scheibenbremse Hinterrad schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
> 
> 
> SRAM Code RSC hydraulische Scheibenbremse Hinterrad schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Scheibenbremsen komplett Shop!
> ...


Ja, sind es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (28. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> SRAM Code RSC hydraulische Scheibenbremse Hinterrad schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
> 
> 
> SRAM Code RSC hydraulische Scheibenbremse Hinterrad schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Scheibenbremsen komplett Shop!
> ...


In der Beschreibung steht, dass 1x HR geliefert wird.


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung steht, dass 1x HR geliefert wird.




Ja deshalb nimmst du zweimal HR, gibst den Code Outlet50 ein und freust dich über ein Set um 177€


----------



## Mojo25 (28. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja deshalb nimmst du zweimal HR, gibst den Code Outlet50 ein und freust dich über ein Set um 177€


jetzt hab ich‘s auch gesehen


----------



## Andreas0301 (28. Oktober 2022)

NL


----------



## Andreas0301 (28. Oktober 2022)

Übrigens wurde das Thema mit der falschen Achse an der Fox34 von Nieves an den AfterSale Service weiter gegeben. Mal schauen wann die sich melden.


----------



## gosing (28. Oktober 2022)

Gerade angekommen: 2x Code RSC vom 10.09., OEM Verpackung.
DPD Vorab Info kam heute, Versand war vor 2 Tagen. Keine Mail von RCZ o.ä. zum Versand.
Würde also davon ausgehen das jetzt bald recht viele ankommen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (28. Oktober 2022)

Den Super Deluxe in 205 x 65 hatte ich bei Fahrrad.de gerade verpasst, jetzt hier verfügbar


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> Den Super Deluxe in 205 x 65 hatte ich bei Fahrrad.de gerade verpasst, jetzt hier verfügbar



Bei Fahrrad.de waren es halt 2023er


----------



## hemorider (28. Oktober 2022)

lt. Beschreibung war es ein 22er, der Tune war nicht angegeben, brauche L. Daher nicht bestellt.


----------



## Ahija (28. Oktober 2022)

gosing schrieb:


> Gerade angekommen: 2x Code RSC vom 10.09., OEM Verpackung.
> DPD Vorab Info kam heute, Versand war vor 2 Tagen. Keine Mail von RCZ o.ä. zum Versand.
> Würde also davon ausgehen das jetzt bald recht viele ankommen werden


Was lag dem Paket an Zubehör bei? Wenn meine nicht doch noch storniert wird, muss ich mich wohl doch mal darum kümmern das zu besorgen, als langjähriger Shimanoknecht.


----------



## maed0711 (28. Oktober 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde das Thema mit der falschen Achse an der Fox34 von Nieves an den AfterSale Service weiter gegeben. Mal schauen wann die sich melden.



Achtung Spoiler:
Der meldet sich 10 Tage nicht...dann wendest du dich nochmals an Nieves und bekommst am Tag darauf das Angebot über 1500 loyality points ( = 15 Euro, nicht mit Codes kombinierbar). So zumindest bei mir.


----------



## gosing (28. Oktober 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Was lag dem Paket an Zubehör bei? Wenn meine nicht doch noch storniert wird, muss ich mich wohl doch mal darum kümmern das zu besorgen, als langjähriger Shimanoknecht.






Hebel, Abdeckung, Aufnahme, Werkzeug mit Olive dabei.
Kaliber mit vormontiert: Leitung, Post-Adapter 20mm, Beläge, Pin & Clip, Transportsicherung

Also eigentlich alles was man braucht bis auf die Matchmaker Klemme (_edit: plus Dot Fluid, Bleed-Kit und Ohrenstöpsel falls die Mineralöl-Fraktion kommt natürlich_).


----------



## xforce1 (28. Oktober 2022)

Sieht schick aus. Auch feine Sache das der PM Adapter dabei ist.

Ist nicht das erste mal das ich die SRAM Bremsen mit dem Stöpsel bekommen habe. Ist für die Montage der HR Bremse sogar ein echter Vorteil (interne Kabelführung vorausgesetzt). Ist nunmal OEM und entsprechend von SRAM für  die einfache Montage durch den OE Herstellers gedacht.


----------



## Ahija (28. Oktober 2022)

Den PM Adapter hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm - nette Ergänzung.
Dann muss ich mal die Ramschkisten und den Freundeskreis nach Matchmaker Klemme (heißt die nur Matchmaker oder ist dann gleich der Anschluss für inkl. Schalthebel / Dropper gemeint?) abklappern.


----------



## xforce1 (28. Oktober 2022)

Heissen meist SRAM MatchMaker X Klemmschellen

gibt es m.E. am günstigsten bei BC









						SRAM MatchMaker X Klemmschellen
					

Die Matchmaker X Klemmschellen von SRAM sind Organisationstalente Mit den SRAM Matchmaker X Klemmschellen kannst Du effizient für einen cleanen Look am Cockpit sorgen. An diesen kannst Du rechts und links kompatible Brems- und Schaltgriffe kombiniert




					www.bike-components.de
				



​
mit Code SRA10

die haben vor der 10% Sram Aktion übrigends 10% weniger gekostet 🤣 Was aber nichts ungewöhnliches ist bei denen.


----------



## flix123 (28. Oktober 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Was lag dem Paket an Zubehör bei? Wenn meine nicht doch noch storniert wird, muss ich mich wohl doch mal darum kümmern das zu besorgen, als langjähriger Shimanoknecht.


Hab meine gerade selbst storniert. Also ist wieder ein Paar frei und dein Wechsel zu SRAM wird immer wahrscheinlicher 😋


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (28. Oktober 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## davez (28. Oktober 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde das Thema mit der falschen Achse an der Fox34 von Nieves an den AfterSale Service weiter gegeben. Mal schauen wann die sich melden.


Hat er bei Dir auch nach Photo gefragt?


----------



## xforce1 (28. Oktober 2022)

Ja,
ist auch nicht das erste mal das ich Fotos mitschicken musste. Kann auch sein das es eine Abwimmelungs oder Verzögerungstaktik ist.


----------



## Ahija (28. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Hab meine gerade selbst storniert. Also ist wieder ein Paar frei und dein Wechsel zu SRAM wird immer wahrscheinlicher 😋


Ach das wird schon. Ich hatte es typisch rcz schon fast vergessen als die Info kam, dass die erste ausgeliefert wurde.


----------



## Andreas0301 (28. Oktober 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Hat er bei Dir auch nach Photo gefragt?


Ja hat er auch.


maed0711 schrieb:


> Achtung Spoiler:
> Der meldet sich 10 Tage nicht...dann wendest du dich nochmals an Nieves und bekommst am Tag darauf das Angebot über 1500 loyality points ( = 15 Euro, nicht mit Codes kombinierbar). So zumindest bei mir.


War nicht schon jemand dem 20 Euro in Punkten geboten wurden?


----------



## beat_junkie (28. Oktober 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Ja hat er auch.
> 
> War nicht schon jemand dem 20 Euro in Punkten geboten wurden?


Das war bei mir.


----------



## Andreas0301 (28. Oktober 2022)

Sind die "loyality points" grundsätzlich nicht mit Codes kombinierbar?


----------



## prolink (28. Oktober 2022)

ja sind sie.


----------



## beat_junkie (28. Oktober 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Sind die "loyality points" grundsätzlich nicht mit Codes kombinierbar?


Meine letzten Punkte hatten auch mit Codes funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. Oktober 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Lyrik 150 würde ich auch mal Interesse anmelden





Ozii schrieb:


> Nach dem sich über bliblablubb ausgetauscht wurde.
> 
> Hat jemand die Lyrik oder pike ultimate in 150mm bekommen und stellt fest, das er die nicht braucht?



Ich hab ne neue, originalverpackte 2021er Lyrik in 180mm mit passendem 150mm Umbaukit. Allerdings 51mm Offset.

Traveln müsstet ihr aber selbst.


----------



## Ozii (28. Oktober 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ich hab ne neue, originalverpackte 2021er Lyrik in 180mm mit passendem 150mm Umbaukit. Allerdings 51mm Offset.
> 
> Traveln müsstet ihr aber selbst.


Danke, will aber lieber eine Pike mit 150mm.


----------



## flix123 (29. Oktober 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Danke, will aber lieber eine Pike mit 150mm.


*RCZRW2*





						ROCKSHOX Fork PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 150mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Silver (00.4020.565.006) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 150mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Silver (00.4020.565.006)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: 150mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 29"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.1 RC2</p> <p>Adjustme




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				



Gib Gas!


NL


----------



## TearZz (29. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> *RCZRW2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da darf man keine 10min überlegen, zack alles weg


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Meine letzten Punkte hatten auch mit Codes funktioniert.



War bei mir auch der Fall.


----------



## mihael (29. Oktober 2022)

hi. ich werde meine rsc code zum selbskostenpreis wieder weitergeben, falls jemand Interresse hat. Hätte sie etztes ochenende gebraucht, kommt jedoch erst nächsten Mitwoch an. Einfach Pn bei Interesse. Eine Matchmaker Schelle gebe ich auch noich dazu

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratz90 (29. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Heissen meist SRAM MatchMaker X Klemmschellen
> 
> gibt es m.E. am günstigsten bei BC
> 
> ...


Das Interessante ist ja, die Schellen gibts einzeln dann auch öfters bei RCZ für ein paar Euro 🤣


----------



## SCM (29. Oktober 2022)

Funktionieren die Codes aus dem 8:30 NL für die Lyriks bei euch?


----------



## prolink (29. Oktober 2022)

wenn man die rechtzeitig anwendet schon


----------



## SCM (29. Oktober 2022)

Ah, schon wieder zu spät, haha.


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (29. Oktober 2022)

Habe AM FRÜHEN MORGEN eine Pike 150 ergattern können aber den Offset überlesen. Bräuchte eigentlich 44 mm für meinen geplanten Aufbau und werde wohl stornieren. Wenn jemand Interesse hat , kann er mir aber auch ne Nachricht schicken. Gebe sie hier auch gerne weiter.


----------



## Ozii (29. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> *RCZRW2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verpennt, danke dir.
Nicht schlimm, da mein schwarz rotes bike nicht so harmoniert hätte mit dem Silber


----------



## davez (29. Oktober 2022)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Habe eine Pike 150 ergattern können aber den Offset überlesen. Bräuchte eigentlich 44 mm für meinen geplanten Aufbau und werde wohl stornieren. Wenn jemand Interesse hat , kann er mir aber auch ne Nachricht schicken. Gebe sie hier auch gerne weiter.


Im Eifer des Gefechts 🤣

Beruhigt mich, dass bei der Schnäppchenjagd nicht nur bei mir das Gehirn aussetzt 😉


----------



## beat_junkie (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich hätte Interesse an einer 130er Pike Ultimate in Silber, falls jemand seine nicht mehr möchte.


----------



## beat_junkie (29. Oktober 2022)

Finde den Fehler 😁


----------



## Diddo (29. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler 😁



Das Wort "NEU". Oder sehen Fox immer so aus als wenn da schon jemand nen Konus aufgeschlagen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (29. Oktober 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Das Wort "NEU". Oder sehen Fox immer so aus als wenn da schon jemand nen Konus aufgeschlagen hat?


Falsch... 🤭


----------



## Diddo (29. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Falsch... 🤭


Dann meinst du vermutlich, dass FIT4 kein FIT Grip2 ist? 🤡


----------



## ma1208 (29. Oktober 2022)

Keine Kabolt.


----------



## beat_junkie (29. Oktober 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Keine Kabolt.


Richtig 👍🍺


----------



## davez (29. Oktober 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Das Wort "NEU". Oder sehen Fox immer so aus als wenn da schon jemand nen Konus aufgeschlagen hat?


Krass, dass Händler zu Resellern von RCZ werden


----------



## gosing (29. Oktober 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Krass, dass Händler zu Resellern von RCZ werden


Isses theoretisch möglich das der Händler aus dem gleichen Lot wie RCZ bezogen hat und daher die selbe Fehlinformation vom Großhändler / OEM / whatever bekommen hat?


----------



## davez (29. Oktober 2022)

gosing schrieb:


> Isses theoretisch möglich das der Händler aus dem gleichen Lot wie RCZ bezogen hat und daher die selbe Fehlinformation vom Großhändler / OEM / whatever bekommen hat?


Möglich, aber RCZ hat so eine Vertriebspower. Warum sollten die nicht den ganzen Lot nehmen? Sie verkaufen ja auch vor Lieferung, insofern haben sie kaum Risiko


----------



## Flo7 (29. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt einige Händler die bei RCZ einkaufen und teilweise sogar von RCZ angeschrieben werden.


----------



## Diddo (29. Oktober 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Keine Kabolt.


Ah, also 3 Fehler…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix123 (29. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Händler die bei RCZ einkaufen und teilweise sogar von RCZ angeschrieben werden.


Soweit ich weiß, gibt es einen eigenen Newsletter für Gewerbetreibende. Auf jeden Fall kriegen die ihre Sachen dann als Paket eingestellt unter SAV-Clients: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/de/devis-mrwanker-sg6-duo6.html
Was drinnen ist und der Preis, den sie zahlen, findet man in der Beschreibung.
Und wenig später gibt es sie dann auf Kleinanzeigen 🥳 Wenn man die Namen googelt, findet man auch die Shops meist.


----------



## Flo7 (29. Oktober 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## culoduro (29. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es einen eigenen Newsletter für Gewerbetreibende. Auf jeden Fall kriegen die ihre Sachen dann als Paket eingestellt unter SAV-Clients: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/de/devis-mrwanker-sg6-duo6.html
> Was drinnen ist und der Preis, den sie zahlen, findet man in der Beschreibung.
> Und wenig später gibt es sie dann auf Kleinanzeigen 🥳 Wenn man die Namen googelt, findet man auch die Shops meist.


mrwanker...


----------



## k0p3 (29. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse an einer 130er Pike Ultimate in Silber, falls jemand seine nicht mehr möchte.



Reihe mich in der RCZ Börse mit ein und würde Interesse an einer 27,5er Pike Ultimate mit 140mm anmelden. 

Etwas zu lange mit dem Finger gezuckt und schon warn se weg  🥴


----------



## Ozii (29. Oktober 2022)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Habe AM FRÜHEN MORGEN eine Pike 150 ergattern können aber den Offset überlesen. Bräuchte eigentlich 44 mm für meinen geplanten Aufbau und werde wohl stornieren. Wenn jemand Interesse hat , kann er mir aber auch ne Nachricht schicken. Gebe sie hier auch gerne weiter.


Schwarz?


----------



## cbtp (29. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike
> ...


Schon wieder die Cura? 
Was da wohl im Hintergrund passiert ist, nachdem jetzt RCZ und Bike24 die Dinger völlig rausschleudern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TearZz (29. Oktober 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Schon wieder die Cura?
> Was da wohl im Hintergrund passiert ist, nachdem jetzt RCZ und Bike24 die Dinger völlig rausschleudern...


Daher sollte sie ja wohl dann auch irgendwann geliefert werden, wenn sie selbst jetzt noch im newsletter auftaucht.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (29. Oktober 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Schon wieder die Cura?
> Was da wohl im Hintergrund passiert ist, nachdem jetzt RCZ und Bike24 die Dinger völlig rausschleudern...


Da hat wohl ein Großabnehmer ne 0 zuviel eingetippt bei der Bestellung  😂


----------



## frittenullnull (29. Oktober 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Schon wieder die Cura?
> Was da wohl im Hintergrund passiert ist, nachdem jetzt RCZ und Bike24 die Dinger völlig rausschleudern...


Cura Update…








						First Look: Formula's Prototype Dual Crown Enduro Fork & New Lightweight Brakes - Pinkbike
					

The target weight for the new fork is 2270 grams, an impressive figure for a dual crown.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## Andreas0301 (29. Oktober 2022)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> Cura Update…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut dem Artikel sollten die im Frühjahr 22 kommen, wäre also definitiv an der Zeit.... 😂


----------



## davez (29. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Ja,
> ist auch nicht das erste mal das ich Fotos mitschicken musste. Kann auch sein das es eine Abwimmelungs oder Verzögerungstaktik ist.


Bin echt gespannt, ob sie die Achsen nachliefern. Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen bei dem Chaos Laden. Die Kabolt Achse wiegt gerade mal die Hälfte der mitgelierten Achse (40 Gramm statt 80 Gramm) und kostet im Aftersales über 50 EUR


----------



## beat_junkie (29. Oktober 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Bin echt gespannt, ob sie die Achsen nachliefern. Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen bei dem Chaos Laden. Die Kabolt Achse wiegt gerade mal die Hälfte der mitgelierten Achse (40 Gramm statt 80 Gramm)


Auf die nachlieferung wirst du vergebens warten.


----------



## Flo7 (30. Oktober 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## flix123 (30. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
> ...


Wer das Ultegra Chainset sucht und sich freut, dass er es gefunden hat, wird feststellen, dass der Code nicht funktioniert. Es war ein gleichnamiger Artikel drinnen, sogar gleiche Nummer. Da hat der Code funktioniert. Leider war es weg, bis ich die Bestellung abschließen konnte.


----------



## Diddo (30. Oktober 2022)

Nur eine X01 Eagle Kette ... da lohnt sich der Versand nicht


----------



## flix123 (30. Oktober 2022)

Zur Zeitüberbrückung bis zum nächsten Newsletter biete ich euch ein kleines Suchsel für alle treuen Newsletter-Abonnenten und die, die es noch werden wollen.

Aufgabe: Finde alle Parts von RCZ!


Spoiler: Lösung



Abdeckkappe Cane Creek
Answer Vorbau
Tektro Bremsscheibe 180 vorne
Tektro Bremsscheibe 160 hinten
Formula Cura 4 VR Bremse
Rodi Tyrp 30 Hinterrad
Sunringle Duroc 40 Vorderrad
Flaschenhalter Syncros
Magic Mary
Trail Boss
XT Kurbel
XTR Schaltwerk
Niner Rip RDO Frameset inkl. Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (30. Oktober 2022)

Alle Parts?! Und du hast sieben Jahre zum Aufbau gebraucht,


----------



## davez (30. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Zur Zeitüberbrückung bis zum nächsten Newsletter biete ich euch ein kleines Suchsel für alle treuen Newsletter-Abonnenten und die, die es noch werden wollen.
> 
> Aufgabe: Finde alle Parts von RCZ!
> 
> ...


Tolles Bike 😍


----------



## Diddo (30. Oktober 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Tolles Bike 😍


Bis auf den Spacerturm… 🥸


----------



## michael66 (30. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Zur Zeitüberbrückung bis zum nächsten Newsletter biete ich euch ein kleines Suchsel für alle treuen Newsletter-Abonnenten und die, die es noch werden wollen.
> 
> Aufgabe: Finde alle Parts von RCZ!
> 
> ...


Was hast du so ungefähr insgesamt für das Bike ausgegeben?
Schönes Rad gefällt mir sehr gut 👍🏻


----------



## davez (30. Oktober 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Bis auf den Spacerturm… 🥸


Du bist aber kleinlich 😉 Wahrscheinlich einfach Gabel noch nicht final gekürzt. Macht bei einem neuen Bike ja durchaus Sinn. Ab ist ab 🤣


----------



## xforce1 (30. Oktober 2022)

@flix123 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum RCZ Bike des Monats!


----------



## flix123 (30. Oktober 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Was hast du so ungefähr insgesamt für das Bike ausgegeben?
> Schönes Rad gefällt mir sehr gut 👍🏻


Aktuell 1850€. Gabel nicht mit gerechnet, da aus anderem Fahrrad geliehen. Wird durch ne Lyrik ersetzt, falls RCZ liefert. Dann verschwindet auch der Turm...

@xforce1 Danke😉


----------



## k0p3 (31. Oktober 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Aktuell 1850€. Gabel nicht mit gerechnet, da aus anderem Fahrrad geliehen. Wird durch ne Lyrik ersetzt, falls RCZ liefert. Dann verschwindet auch der Turm...
> 
> @xforce1 Danke😉





Wie lange hast Du insgesamt zum zusammenkratzen der Teile gebraucht?
Oder anders gefragt. .. In welchem Jahrzehnt hast die erste Bestellung dafür ausgelöst?


----------



## flix123 (31. Oktober 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Wie lange hast Du insgesamt zum zusammenkratzen der Teile gebraucht?
> Oder anders gefragt. .. In welchem Jahrzehnt hast die erste Bestellung dafür ausgelöst?


Das Hinterrad habe ich Ende Dezember 2021 bestellt. Aber ursprünglich nicht für dieses Rad. Wollte es mir auf Halde legen, da ein Laufrad für knapp 37€ nie verkehrt sein kann. Scheiben und Kleinteile habe ich irgendwann bei See and Buy gekauft, als es da 40-60% gab. Ebenfalls nicht für das Rad geplant. Der Rest ging ca. ab Juni los. Der Rahmen kam im Juli in den Newsletter. Fand es ging also verhältnismäßig relativ zügig 🫣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrage2 (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe auf Nachfrage eine Info zu den CURA - Bremsen erhalten:
Unfortunately, we do not have the exact schedule yet because we are still awaiting the delivery of the FORMULA Disc Brakes CURA 4 Pistons + Rotor from the supplier.


----------



## wartool (31. Oktober 2022)

xrage2 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Nachfrage eine Info zu den CURA - Bremsen erhalten:
> Unfortunately, we do not have the exact schedule yet because we are still awaiting the delivery of the FORMULA Disc Brakes CURA 4 Pistons + Rotor from the supplier.


hmm.. haben nicht einzelne schon welche erhalten hier aus dem Forum? Warte auch noch auf 2 Paar.. aber so ist das eben bei RCZ


----------



## sbgrollon (31. Oktober 2022)

Ist halt nix für ungeduldige


----------



## xforce1 (31. Oktober 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Yeti vom Juni(?) wollte ich diesen Monat stornieren, durfte aber nicht - nachdem ich ein-zwei Wochen lang weder Ware noch versprochene Trackingnummer des angeblich bereits in der Logistik befindlichen Pakets bekommen hab, hab ich dann halt nen PayPal-Fall aufgemacht, das ging dann schnell...


Hatte vor einiger Zeit Nieves angeschrieben. Am Freitag hat sie mir geantwortet das einer der bestellten Artikel (war eine Hose in L) nicht lieferbar sei und mich gefragt ob ich komplett stornieren will oder ob sie den Rest rausschicken sollen

Vor ein paar Minuten kam auch die Storno der Maxxis Minion 3C wegen angeblicher Lieferkettenprobleme blablabla. Wobei mir das eigentlich schon klar war, weil die angegeben Maxxis Artikel Nr eigentlich kein 3C sondern Dual war. Paar Tage danach haben sie die Minions dann nochmals (gleiche RCZ Artikelnr) als Dual verkauft


----------



## davez (31. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Minuten kam auch die Storno der Maxxis Minion 3C wegen angeblicher Lieferkettenprobleme blablabla. Wobei mir das eigentlich schon klar war, weil die angegeben Maxxis Artikel Nr eigentlich kein 3C sondern Dual war. Paar Tage danach haben sie die Minions dann nochmals (gleiche RCZ Artikelnr) als Dual verkauft


Bei mir auch gerade storniert worden


----------



## prolink (31. Oktober 2022)

habe gerade eine Rückzahlung von einer 29er Lyrik Ultimate erhalten von letzter woche
fängt ja schon gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (31. Oktober 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> habe gerade eine Rückzahlung von einer 29er Lyrik Ultimate erhalten von letzter woche
> fängt ja schon gut an


magst du uns mitteilen welche das genau war?


----------



## prolink (31. Oktober 2022)

Diese hier





						ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 160mm BOOST 15x110mm Red (00.4020.567.014) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 160mm BOOST 15x110mm Red (00.4020.567.014)</strong></p> <p>Travel: 160mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 29"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.1 RC2</p> <p>Adjustments: External rebound, lo




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## mip86 (31. Oktober 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> habe gerade eine Rückzahlung von einer 29er Lyrik Ultimate erhalten von letzter woche
> fängt ja schon gut an


Dito


----------



## xforce1 (31. Oktober 2022)

Abend NL


----------



## Flo7 (1. November 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## frittenullnull (1. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike
> ...


geht bei euch der Code für die:
MAGURA Disc STORM HC 180mm 6-bolts (2500043) = 6.99e au lieu de 28.76e

*RCZBIB*

?


funktioniert bei mir nicht…


----------



## oli_obi (1. November 2022)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> geht bei euch der Code für die:
> MAGURA Disc STORM HC 180mm 6-bolts (2500043) = 6.99e au lieu de 28.76e
> 
> *RCZBIB*
> ...


Funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, bei keinem der beiden Artikel, die bei unterschiedlichem Preis die gleiche Bezeichnung inkl. Nummer haben...


----------



## sp00n82 (1. November 2022)

Dito.
Bei der Shimano Kette HG95 würde der Code aber funktionieren, also ist wohl nicht der Code an sich falsch, sondern sie haben die Bremsscheibe irgendwo falsch eingeordnet.


----------



## mrwulf (1. November 2022)

ne weg sind sie…..


Gebe meine heute gelieferte Sram Code RSC Set Bremsen vo/hi PostMount (L.950mm/1750mm) aus dem Newsletter vom 10.09. ab zum Selbstkostenpreis.






Meldet euch gerne bei Interesse.


----------



## prolink (1. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (2. November 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xlacherx (2. November 2022)

Ich hoff so noob fragen sind hier erlaubt. 😅

wie genau läuft n das jetzt bei so bestellungen ab? Ich weiß, dass ich vor n paar jahren mal was aus so einer Franz. Newsletter bestellen wollte. Da hatte ich glaub probleme, Deutschland als Zielland auszuwählen. Ist das immer noch so? 

Und wie verhält sich das mit der Newsletter? Ich habe die jetzt in Deutsch aboniert, aber irgendwie kommt die nicht so oft, wie hier die Franz. gepostet wird. 
Ihr könnt mich auch gern via PN aufklären ;-)


----------



## flix123 (2. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich hoff so noob fragen sind hier erlaubt. 😅
> 
> wie genau läuft n das jetzt bei so bestellungen ab? Ich weiß, dass ich vor n paar jahren mal was aus so einer Franz. Newsletter bestellen wollte. Da hatte ich glaub probleme, Deutschland als Zielland auszuwählen. Ist das immer noch so?
> 
> ...


1. Frage: Wenn du eingeloggt bist, kannst du auch auf der französischen Seite auf deine hinterlegte Adresse bestellen. Auch, wenn du es im Warenkorb nicht anwählen kannst.

2. Frage: RCZ Mysterium


----------



## RaceFace67 (2. November 2022)

Deutschland auswählen war kein Problem - kannst auch die Sprache auf deren Seite ändern.
Aber Newsletter bekommen viele (mich eingeschlossen) trotz eintragen nicht. Ist vielleicht der "ShoppingClub"Aspekt bzw. sie dosieren je nach Restpostenmenge. Vielleicht sind sie auch einfach verpeilt  aber dafür gibt es ja diesen Fred.


----------



## xlacherx (2. November 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Deutschland auswählen war kein Problem - kannst auch die Sprache auf deren Seite ändern.
> Aber Newsletter bekommen viele (mich eingeschlossen) trotz eintragen nicht. Ist vielleicht der "ShoppingClub"Aspekt bzw. sie dosieren je nach Restpostenmenge. Vielleicht sind sie auch einfach verpeilt  aber dafür gibt es ja diesen Fred.


okay. Das komische ist halt, wenn ich jetzt in so einer newsletter einen artikel anklicke, und dann die seite auf deutsch stelle, bin ich auf der Startseite. 
Und wenn ich den artikel auf der Franz. Seite in Warenkorb lege, und dann auf deutsch stell, ist er wieder leer.


----------



## flix123 (2. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> okay. Das komische ist halt, wenn ich jetzt in so einer newsletter einen artikel anklicke, und dann die seite auf deutsch stelle, bin ich auf der Startseite.
> Und wenn ich den artikel auf der Franz. Seite in Warenkorb lege, und dann auf deutsch stell, ist er wieder leer.


Du hast für jedes Land einen eigenen Warenkorb😉


----------



## fone (2. November 2022)

Ach du Scheiße...
edit: fuck, tab zu lange auf, so ist das gar nicht mehr lustig


----------



## xlacherx (2. November 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Du hast für jedes Land einen eigenen Warenkorb😉


alter.. was ist los mit denen  
Okay, also muss man die bestellung dann in der sprache abschließen, in der sie geöffnet wird? Oder kann man der Artikel auf der deutschen seite finden? Oder geht dann der Code wieder nicht? 

jetzt weiß ich, warum ich seit 2017 da nicht mehr bestellt habe  😆


----------



## h0tte (2. November 2022)

verstehe nicht, was an copy/paste der produkte so schwer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix123 (2. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> alter.. was ist los mit denen
> Okay, also muss man die bestellung dann in der sprache abschließen, in der sie geöffnet wird? Oder kann man der Artikel auf der deutschen seite finden? Oder geht dann der Code wieder nicht?
> 
> jetzt weiß ich, warum ich seit 2017 da nicht mehr bestellt habe  😆


Kannst normalerweise in jedem Land die Artikel finden und den Code einlösen. Französisch ist eigentlich immer am günstigsten.


----------



## fone (2. November 2022)

Wenn du es einfach haben willst:
Seite auf Deutsch stellen, Artikel suchen, zugehörigen Code (egal welche Sprache) ausprobieren, wenn gut dann gut, wenn schlecht dann sein lassen.


----------



## null-2wo (2. November 2022)

geht noch einfacher: artikel anklicken, in der adresszeile des browsers "fr" in "de" ändern



und ab geht's.


----------



## isartrails (2. November 2022)

null-2wo schrieb:


> geht noch einfacher: artikel anklicken, in der adresszeile des browsers "fr" in "de" ändern


Das ist die Lösung für Leute mit IQ über 80…


----------



## davez (2. November 2022)

null-2wo schrieb:


> geht noch einfacher: artikel anklicken, in der adresszeile des browsers "fr" in "de" ändern
> Anhang anzeigen 1578684
> und ab geht's.


Selbst mit Schulfranzösisch konnte ich die Bestellung bis jetzt erfolgreich abschließen 😉 Da muss man ja keinen Aufsatz schreiben sondern nur ein paar mal Klicken


----------



## xforce1 (2. November 2022)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Gebe meine heute gelieferte Sram Code RSC Set Bremsen vo/hi PostMount (L.950mm/1750mm) aus dem Newsletter vom 10.09. ab zum Selbstkostenpreis 162€ inkl. Versand innerhalb Deutschlands.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1578294
> 
> Meldet euch gerne bei Interesse.


Bald werde ich schwach. Habe am gleichen Tag bestellt, aber immer noch keinen Avis vom Transporteur, geschweige denn eine mail von RCZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (2. November 2022)

Sind eigentliche bei den immer wieder mal angebotenen Laufräder welche dabei die DH tauglich wären bzw. für den Gravity Einsatz taugen?


----------



## Steefan (2. November 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Bald werde ich schwach. Habe am gleichen Tag bestellt, aber immer noch keinen Avis vom Transporteur, geschweige denn eine mail von RCZ


+1


----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Sind eigentliche bei den immer wieder mal angebotenen Laufräder welche dabei die DH tauglich wären bzw. für den Gravity Einsatz taugen?


Also die meisten MTB-Laufräder von DT Swiss sind für Kategorie 4 vorgesehen. Kategorie 5 ("echter" DH-Einsatz) erfüllt nur das FR 1950.

Dann gibt es auch noch unterschiedliche Gewichtsbeschränkungen, was vermutlich auch Rückschlüsse auf die Stabilität gibt. Der momentan angebotene eMTB-Laufradsatz H1900 ist z.B. für bis zu 150kg ausgelegt, die "normalen" Laufräder für 130kg.



			https://www.dtswiss.com/pmt/00/00/00/00/00/00/00/10/00/00/00/88/5/MAN_WXWASTMSWWRXXS_WEB_ZZ_001.pdf


----------



## davez (2. November 2022)

RCZ hat mir wegen der fehlenden Kabolt Achse angeboten, die Fox 34 zurück zu nehmen.


----------



## Flo7 (2. November 2022)

Bestellt euch doch bei aliexpress so ne Achse, kostet keine 10€…


----------



## culoduro (2. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> RCZ hat mir wegen der fehlenden Kabolt Achse angeboten, die Fox 34 zurück zu nehmen.


Haha, ja mir auch.


Flo7 schrieb:


> Bestellt euch doch bei aliexpress so ne Achse, kostet keine 10€…


Hast einen konkreten Tip? Haltbar? Danke.


----------



## Ozii (2. November 2022)

Was kann die kabolt Achse besser als die maxle?


----------



## andi82 (2. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bestellt euch doch bei aliexpress so ne Achse, kostet keine 10€…


und beim nächsten Drop / Sprung landest so wie Bernard Kerr bei Hardline... 
Man muss nicht immer das billigste kaufen...


----------



## mw.dd (2. November 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> Man muss nicht immer das billigste kaufen...


Es gibt bei Ali auch teure Achsen   

_im Hintergrund kichert ein MTB-Produktmanager leise_


----------



## Flo7 (2. November 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> und beim nächsten Drop / Sprung landest so wie Bernard Kerr bei Hardline...
> Man muss nicht immer das billigste kaufen...





Die Achsen die ich im Einsatz hatte waren völlig unauffällig, egal ob Maxle oder Kabolt aus China.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (2. November 2022)

Ich hab mir eine von one up für meine 34 gekauft.


----------



## RaceFace67 (2. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bestellt euch doch bei aliexpress so ne Achse, kostet keine 10€…


Jupp, das sind dann die, die Fox in der QC aussortiert hat


----------



## xforce1 (3. November 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## Flo7 (3. November 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Teuflor (3. November 2022)

heftig... RC2 Modelle für Yari Preise....


----------



## Remux (3. November 2022)

Offenbar hat da ein Hersteller auf 23er Modelle umgestellt und die „alten“ müssen raus


----------



## RaceFace67 (3. November 2022)

ich denke eher auf 29"er.
Also hier im Radladen ist alles proppevoll - er weiss nicht mehr wohin mit den Rädern.
Kaum Nachfrage - und noch mehr bestellte Ware kommt nach. Wenn das überall so ist, sehen wir spätestens im März/April, wenn die Heizkostenabrechnungen / Preiserhöhungen kommen noch so einige Angebote.

Selbst die jetzt gedeckelten 12ct beim Gas sind quasi das 2,5-fache dessen, was ich jetzt zahle.


----------



## davez (3. November 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> ich denke eher auf 29"er.
> Also hier im Radladen ist alles proppevoll - er weiss nicht mehr wohin mit den Rädern.
> Kaum Nachfrage - und noch mehr bestellte Ware kommt nach. Wenn das überall so ist, sehen wir spätestens im März/April, wenn die Heizkostenabrechnungen / Preiserhöhungen kommen noch so einige Angebote.
> 
> Selbst die jetzt gedeckelten 12ct beim Gas sind quasi das 2,5-fache dessen, was ich jetzt zahle.


Hatte ich vor Monaten prognostiziert, hat aber fast niemand geglaubt


----------



## sprousaTM (3. November 2022)

Funken leider die Codes nicht 
Gut, einfach schnell weg gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garnitur (3. November 2022)

8:40


----------



## xforce1 (3. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Hatte ich vor Monaten prognostiziert, hat aber fast niemand geglaubt


Meines Erachtens ist das Bild gemischt. Versuch mal nen aktuelles SC oder Yeti etc zu bekommen. Bei Yeti steht jetzt in Kürze ein Modellwechsel an. Normalerweise wird das Zeug kurz davor rausgeblasen. Momentan sind aber mehr als 10% auf Basis von deutlich höheren Preisen im Vergleich zu vor Corona nicht drin. Deutschland und Europa ist auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## topsel (3. November 2022)

Findet wer die Pike 140 in 27,5?  
Finde die nicht .... egal ob de oder fr
Hab schon nach RS gefiltert, nach Pike gefiltert oder nach dem code gesucht ... finde aber nur die 29er


----------



## BockAufBiken (3. November 2022)

Hab mir jetzt mal eine Lyrik bestellt. Bei dem Preis konnte ich dann einfach ncht mehr anders. ;-) Mal sehen wie dei erste Bestellung bei dem Laden läuft.


----------



## k0p3 (3. November 2022)

topsel schrieb:


> Findet wer die Pike 140 in 27,5?
> Finde die nicht .... egal ob de oder fr
> Hab schon nach RS gefiltert, nach Pike gefiltert oder nach dem code gesucht ... finde aber nur die 29er



Ganz einfach... 
Die gibts/gabs auch nur in 130mm.


----------



## Ozii (3. November 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist das Bild gemischt. Versuch mal nen aktuelles SC oder Yeti etc zu bekommen. Bei Yeti steht jetzt in Kürze ein Modellwechsel an. Normalerweise wird das Zeug kurz davor rausgeblasen. Momentan sind aber mehr als 10% auf Basis von deutlich höheren Preisen im Vergleich zu vor Corona nicht drin. Deutschland und Europa ist auch nicht die Welt.


Bei mtbr wird auch schon darüber diskutiert, dass die US und UK Händler die Lager voll haben und die Nachfrage stark gesunken ist. 
Gibt schon viele Entlassungen wohl in den großen Shops.
Es ist ein massives Überangebot im Markt und die aktuellen Preise sind sehr ausgereizt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topsel (3. November 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach...
> Die gibts/gabs auch nur in 130mm.


Bei dem NL von heute morgen gabs auch noch 140mm ... die werden ja normal auch noch angezeigt, wenn sie schon weg sind. Kann man halt dann nicht mehr in den Warenkorb legen oder?
Aber selbst wenn, die 130er finde ich auch nicht ... keine Pike in 27.5
Findest du denn die 130er? Frage ist, obs die einfach im Shop nicht zu finden gibt, oder ich zu dumm zum suchen bin 🥴


----------



## David3531 (3. November 2022)

Das Niner E-Gravel-Bike für 2700€+220€ Versand finde ich auch richtig gut im Newsletter Link. Es war bisher noch nie so günstig


----------



## JohnnyRider (3. November 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist das Bild gemischt. Versuch mal nen aktuelles SC oder Yeti etc zu bekommen. Bei Yeti steht jetzt in Kürze ein Modellwechsel an. Normalerweise wird das Zeug kurz davor rausgeblasen. Momentan sind aber mehr als 10% auf Basis von deutlich höheren Preisen im Vergleich zu vor Corona nicht drin. Deutschland und Europa ist auch nicht die Welt.


Kann bei den US-Marken aber auch am starken Dollar-Euro-Kurs liegen, dass die in Europa nicht stark rabattiert angeboten werden und nicht unbedingt an der Verfügbarkeit /vollen Lagern.


----------



## Diddo (3. November 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Kann bei den US-Marken aber auch am starken Dollar-Euro-Kurs liegen, dass die in Europa nicht stark rabattiert angeboten werden und nicht unbedingt an der Verfügbarkeit /vollen Lagern.


Oder an den absurden Preisunterschieden: S-Works Stumpjumper Rahmen in den USA: 3000 USD plus Steuer, in Deutschland 5000 inklusive Steuer.


----------



## ma1208 (3. November 2022)

David3531 schrieb:


> Das Niner E-Gravel-Bike für 2700€+220€ Versand finde ich auch richtig gut im Newsletter Link. Es war bisher noch nie so günstig


Ich hab ich eines für 600 Euro mehr gekauft. Ist ein gutes Rad und für den ektuellen Preis fantastisch, wenn man mit einem E-Gravel was anfangen kann.


----------



## Diddo (3. November 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich hab ich eines für 600 Euro mehr gekauft. Ist ein gutes Rad und für den ektuellen Preis fantastisch, wenn man mit einem E-Gravel was anfangen kann.


Genau das war mein Gedankengang eben: Boah, krasser Preis für 1 Marken-Ebaik. Äh, Gräwel. Ja. Äh, Elektrogräwel, was mach ich denn damit?


----------



## ma1208 (3. November 2022)

Ist mein Pendelrad über teils zweifelhaft gute Straßen. Daher ist das Gravel für mich komfortabler und sicherer als ein Roadbike. Und vielseitiger, was die Wahl der Wege auch mal bei anderen Touren angeht.
Und ich muss bei den 40 km zur Arbeit einige Höhenmeter hoch. Das schaffe ich wohl auch ohne E, aber viel langsamer und sicherlich sehr viel müder, was für meine Arbeitsleistung sicher nicht förderlich wäre. 
Ohne diese Umstände hätte ich auch nicht so viel Verwendung für ein E-Gravel.


----------



## paulipan (3. November 2022)

Hätte noch Bedarf an einer Lyrik 29 170mm.
Hat jemand noch nen funktionierenden Code?


----------



## davez (3. November 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist das Bild gemischt. Versuch mal nen aktuelles SC oder Yeti etc zu bekommen. Bei Yeti steht jetzt in Kürze ein Modellwechsel an. Normalerweise wird das Zeug kurz davor rausgeblasen. Momentan sind aber mehr als 10% auf Basis von deutlich höheren Preisen im Vergleich zu vor Corona nicht drin. Deutschland und Europa ist auch nicht die Welt.


Bei SC kommt es auf das Modell an. Aber Discounts in der Höhe gab es seit Corona nicht mehr

Schwieriger ist es bei Rahmen. Aber selbst da habe ich ein Ibis Rahmen für 20% unter UVP bekommen 

Wenn man natürlich etwas ganz spezielles sucht, ist es selten einfach

Aber schau Dir auch mal die Discounts auf Laufräder und Gabeln an, das ist enorm


----------



## BockAufBiken (3. November 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hätte noch Bedarf an einer Lyrik 29 170mm.
> Hat jemand noch nen funktionierenden Code?


Bei mir hat der Code nur auf der französischen Seite funktoniert. Ich habe jede mögliche Gabel im Warenkorb mit den Codes RCZRW1-5 durchgetestet. Bei einer hat es dann geklappt. Federweg war mir egal, da man den passenden Airschaft gerade für 20€ bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (3. November 2022)

Waren doch im letzten nur 27,5 Lyrik drin.


----------



## Flo7 (3. November 2022)

Grad ein Storno für die Fox 38 factory bekommen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Grad ein Storno für die Fox 38 factory bekommen...


Ich auch.


----------



## maed0711 (3. November 2022)

Meine Lyrik in 29'' wurde ebenfalls storniert. Auf der Homepage sind jedoch einige gelistet...


----------



## Ahija (3. November 2022)

Gestern Abend eine Versandinfo erhalten. 
Ist dann entweder das Code RSC Set von Anfang September oder die Fizik Winterschuhe von Ende Oktober.
Für die Schuhe ist es eigentlich noch zu früh - bei RCZ weiß man aber ja doch nie.


----------



## Wetbo0815 (3. November 2022)

Die Minion DHF sind bei mir auch storniert worden


----------



## Sprudler (3. November 2022)

Die Code (10/09) wurde heute morgen geliefert. Versandinfo kam heute nacht rein.


----------



## ma1208 (3. November 2022)

Heute schon zwei Stornos von RCZ. So voll sind die Lager dann wohl doch nicht.


----------



## Schn33fraese (3. November 2022)

Der aktuelle Newsletter den ich gerade bekommen habe:









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Die Lyriks gibt es nicht, bzw. die Codes funktionieren nicht.

ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DeBonAir 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Red (00.4020.567.005) = 366.99e anstatt 982.49e



ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DeBonAir 180mm BOOST 15x110mm Red (00.4020.567.020) = 366.99e anstatt 982.49e

An den beiden habe ich Interesse, sieht die jemand im Shop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (3. November 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Newsletter den ich gerade bekommen habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








						ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DeBonAir 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Red (00.4020.567.005) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DeBonAir 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Red (00.4020.567.005)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: 170mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 27.5"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.1 RC2</p> <p>Adjustments: E




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				



Scheint weg


----------



## Schn33fraese (3. November 2022)

Danke! Wie hast du das gefunden? Ich suche sonst nach der Nummer, aber da finde ich die nicht.


----------



## prolink (3. November 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Danke! Wie hast du das gefunden? Ich suche sonst nach der Nummer, aber da finde ich die nicht.


ganz einfach die Nummer im Google suchen.


----------



## Allseasonbiker (3. November 2022)

Meine am 24.09. bestellten Code RSCs sollen morgen geliefert werden.


----------



## Kurtchen (3. November 2022)

Meine Code Rsc ist morgen auch da 👌


----------



## Flo7 (4. November 2022)

Zeb Ultimate 299









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (4. November 2022)

die  gleiche Gabel bzw. Nummer ist hier einmal auf Lager und bei 2. ausverkauft 
wie geht das?





						ROCKSHOX 2022 Fourche ZEB ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DeBonAir 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.570.001) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX 2022 Fourche ZEB ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DeBonAir 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.570.001)</strong></p> <p><strong> </strong></p> <p>Travel: 170mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 27.5"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				








						ROCKSHOX 2022 Fork ZEB ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DeBonAir 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.570.001) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX 2022 Fork ZEB ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DeBonAir 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.570.001)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: 170mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 27.5"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.1 RC2</p> <p>A




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Sub-Zero (4. November 2022)

Also ich kann bei beiden Links (ist das nicht der gleiche?) die Gabel in den Warenkorb legen. Halt "Not in stock" mit "20 Working Days" (wie üblich).


----------



## prolink (4. November 2022)

Die gleiche Gabel


----------



## bashhard (4. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Die gleiche Gabel
> Anhang anzeigen 1579818Anhang anzeigen 1579819


Ist wahrscheinlich ein Fehler. 1x steht Charger 2 und ein mal 2.1 in der Beschreibung


----------



## Naggirath (4. November 2022)

So langsam hab ich das parkbike zusammen … bin echt gespannt ob die zeb ultimate zu dem Kurs geliefert werden


----------



## rush_dc (4. November 2022)

Naggirath schrieb:


> So langsam hab ich das parkbike zusammen … bin echt gespannt ob die zeb ultimate zu dem Kurs geliefert werden


Und ich hatte heute keine Zeit während der Arbeit zum bestellen, jetzt ist keine mehr da... hätte gerne eine mit 190 gehabt. Möchte mit auch noch ein parlbike bauen. Gabel und Rahmen fehlt mir noch...


----------



## md82 (4. November 2022)

Eine 180er hätte ich auch gerne genommen für den E-Knüppel 😔


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (4. November 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Eine 180er hätte ich auch gerne genommen für den E-Knüppel 😔


Wie schon erwähnt, eine neue 2021er Lyrik Ultimate 29“ in 180mm hätte ich abzugeben, wenn auch nicht von RCZ.


----------



## md82 (4. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, eine neue 2021er Lyrik Ultimate 29“ in 180mm hätte ich abzugeben, wenn auch nicht von RCZ.


Danke für das Angebot, aber ich benötige tatsächlich eine 27,5er Gabel in meinem E-Bike. Für 300€ war der Kurs halt genial, allerdings zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (4. November 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, aber ich benötige tatsächlich eine 27,5er Gabel in meinem E-Bike. Für 300€ war der Kurs halt genial, allerdings zu spät gesehen.


Ok, das kann ich beides nicht bieten  😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. November 2022)

Ob du eine 21er Lyrik jemals für 600€ losbekommen wirst, wage ich zu bezweifeln…


----------



## prolink (4. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ob du eine 21er Lyrik jemals für 600€ losbekommen wirst, wage ich zu bezweifeln…


Ganz sicher denn die neue Lyrik geht nur bis 160mm. Grosses Manko von RS


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. November 2022)

Nach dem Storno der 38 gestern habe ich heute schon mein Geld zurück und 1000 Loyalitätspunkte.


----------



## prolink (4. November 2022)

Abend Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (4. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ob du eine 21er Lyrik jemals für 600€ losbekommen wirst, wage ich zu bezweifeln…


Sitzt der Stachel so tief?

Wüsste nicht, wo es sie günstiger gibt. Nur weil sie bei RCZ im Newsletter steht, hat man sie noch lange nicht in der Hand 😉


----------



## der-gute (4. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Sitzt der Stachel so tief?


Wieso?

Kein Plan wie du darauf kommst.
Das ist meine subjektive Einschätzung…


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (4. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Kein Plan wie du darauf kommst.
> Das ist meine subjektive Einschätzung…


Einfach nur wegen deinem Kommentar.


----------



## der-gute (4. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Einfach nur wegen deinem Kommentar.


Irgendwo hier im Forum hab ich auch gelesen, das es die aktuelle 2023er Lyrik als OEM mit 170 und 180 geben soll.

Aber der eigentliche Grund für meine Meinung ist, das ich glaube, das es in den nächsten Monaten viel Rabatt geben wird.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## rush_dc (4. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Ganz sicher denn die neue Lyrik geht nur bis 160mm. Grosses Manko von RS


Finde ich auch, hätte auch lieber eine lyrik mit 170 genommen. Bin zwar mit meiner zeb auch sehr zufrieden aber lyrik wäre mir lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix123 (4. November 2022)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, hätte auch lieber eine lyrik mit 170 genommen. Bin zwar mit meiner zeb auch sehr zufrieden aber lyrik wäre mir lieber.





md82 schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, aber ich benötige tatsächlich eine 27,5er Gabel in meinem E-Bike. Für 300€ war der Kurs halt genial, allerdings zu spät gesehen.


Meine Glaskugel sagt, dass am Wochenende nochmals Lyriks kommen, wenn auch nur Select RC. Aber damit sollten sie ja auch günstiger sein, als die Lyrik Ultimates Anfang der Woche.


----------



## md82 (4. November 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt, dass am Wochenende nochmals Lyriks kommen, wenn auch nur Select RC. Aber damit sollten sie ja auch günstiger sein, als die Lyrik Ultimates Anfang der Woche.


Sagt deine Glaskugel auch ob noch ZEBs kommen? ☺️ ZEB in 180mm…das wäre ein Träumchen 👍🏻💪🏻


----------



## prolink (4. November 2022)

hab grad geschaut, keine dabei


----------



## md82 (4. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> hab grad geschaut, keine dabei


Ne Select RC in 170mm tut es jetzt auch. Kommt der 180er Airshaft rein und gut ist die Kiste ☺️


----------



## flix123 (4. November 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Ne Select RC in 170mm tut es jetzt auch. Kommt der 180er Airshaft rein und gut ist die Kiste ☺️








						ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK SELECT RC 27.5" DeBonAir 180mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.566.000) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK SELECT RC 27.5" DeBonAir 180mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.566.000)</strong></p> <p>Travel: 180mm<br />DeBonAir<br />Damping: Charger RC<br />steerer: 1.5>1 1/8 Tapered, Aluminium<br />Stanchion: 35mm, fast bla




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				



Pack schonmal in den Warenkorb... Hoffe sie kommt auch wirklich am Wochenende 🫣😅


----------



## md82 (4. November 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK SELECT RC 27.5" DeBonAir 180mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.566.000) RCZ Bike Shop
> 
> 
> <p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK SELECT RC 27.5" DeBonAir 180mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.566.000)</strong></p> <p>Travel: 180mm<br />DeBonAir<br />Damping: Charger RC<br />steerer: 1.5>1 1/8 Tapered, Aluminium<br />Stanchion: 35mm, fast bla
> ...


Nix Lyrik - ZEB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (4. November 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Ne Select RC in 170mm tut es jetzt auch. Kommt der 180er Airshaft rein und gut ist die Kiste ☺️


Unter 250mm läuft hier in den Niederlanden nichts mehr!


----------



## demlak (4. November 2022)

pardon.. meinst du wassersäule? =)


----------



## pAn1c (4. November 2022)

Bäm
Code


----------



## xforce1 (4. November 2022)

Hör bitte auf. Ich habe immer noch keine Versandbenachrichtung meiner Code 

Das blöde ist ich habe mir auch schon einen paar Matchmaker Schellen gekauft.


----------



## davez (4. November 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Hör bitte auf. Ich habe immer noch keine Versandbenachrichtung meiner Code
> 
> Das blöde ist ich habe mir auch schon einen paar Matchmaker Schellen gekauft.


Das ist ja schon fast wie im Trickstuff Thread 😉😂


----------



## Ahija (4. November 2022)

Mein Set wurde heute geliefert, genauso wie im unverschämten Bikemarkt „Angebot“.

@xforce1 fuern 10er Erlöse ich dich von den Schellen


----------



## Sub-Zero (5. November 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Hör bitte auf. Ich habe immer noch keine Versandbenachrichtung meiner Code
> 
> Das blöde ist ich habe mir auch schon einen paar Matchmaker Schellen gekauft.


Warte auch noch auf meine Codes und habe auch noch keine Bestätigung per Mail bekommen.
Allerdings hat sich heute der Status der Bestellung in meinem Benutzerkonto auf "Complete" geändert. Scheint also doch demnächst zu kommen


----------



## goldencore (5. November 2022)

Denkt hier eigentlich mal jemand an die Cura 4 Besteller? Wir leiden auch! Und die Bikemarkt Profite sind fest eingeplant... Gaspreise und so!


----------



## 7SidedCube (5. November 2022)

Genau! Wenn's so weiter geht muss noch ne MT5 HC fürs nächste Projekt eingeplant werden 😵


----------



## md82 (5. November 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Unter 250mm läuft hier in den Niederlanden nichts mehr!


Sind das die zu bewältigenden Höhenmeter in NL? ☺️👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (5. November 2022)

Hat hier jemand mal die Reynolds Carbon LRS bestellt und eventuell auch schon bekommen?
Speziell würde mich der:

Black Label Wide Trail 349 29"

interessieren und wenn ja, welche Bremsenaufnahmen an den Hydras ist (CL oder IS)

Waren jetzt mehrmal drin und der Preis fällt.... und ich bin echt hart am überlegen.
Bräuchte halt nen fucking Hydra Mircospline Freilauf....


----------



## Martina H. (5. November 2022)

...hat jemand einen Tip, wie ich die Pike mit dem Rabatt aus dem Warenkorb erlösen kann. Bekomme immer nur die "Gutscheinungültig" Meldung


----------



## prolink (5. November 2022)

Morgen Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## prolink (5. November 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...hat jemand einen Tip, wie ich die Pike mit dem Rabatt aus dem Warenkorb erlösen kann. Bekomme immer nur die "Gutscheinungültig" Meldung


die RCZ Nummer muss mit dem Code übereinstimmen vom gleichen Tag


----------



## rohood (5. November 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand mal die Reynolds Carbon LRS bestellt und eventuell auch schon bekommen?
> Speziell würde mich der:
> 
> Black Label Wide Trail 349 29"
> ...


Würde ihn gerne bestellen nur frag ich mich welches Rad vorne 15x110 und hinten 12x157 hat? Macht ja nur Sinn wenn man sich ein Freeride Bile mit 190er Zeb aufbaut, aber da stören dann die 29" wiederum.. 
Aber klar, Preis ist top, wenn man vorhat nur Teile des Laufradsatzes zu verkaufen


----------



## ernmar (5. November 2022)

rohood schrieb:


> Würde ihn gerne bestellen nur frag ich mich welches Rad vorne 15x110 und hinten 12x157 hat? Macht ja nur Sinn wenn man sich ein Freeride Bile mit 190er Zeb aufbaut, aber da stören dann die 29" wiederum..
> Aber klar, Preis ist top, wenn man vorhat nur Teile des Laufradsatzes zu verkaufen


12x157 nennt sich superboost. Das haben z.b. Pivot  Räder oder knolly.

noch ein sinnloser zusätzlicher Standard...


----------



## rohood (5. November 2022)

Ah okay, danke.


----------



## Martina H. (5. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> die RCZ Nummer muss mit dem Code übereinstimmen vom gleichen Tag


...jo, alles schon probiert, inkl. Cookie löschen...


----------



## andi82 (5. November 2022)

rohood schrieb:


> Würde ihn gerne bestellen nur frag ich mich welches Rad vorne 15x110 und hinten 12x157 hat? Macht ja nur Sinn wenn man sich ein Freeride Bile mit 190er Zeb aufbaut, aber da stören dann die 29" wiederum..
> Aber klar, Preis ist top, wenn man vorhat nur Teile des Laufradsatzes zu verkaufen


Sollen an mein Pivot Trail 429.

Wie schon geschrieben: Super Boost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (5. November 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand mal die Reynolds Carbon LRS bestellt und eventuell auch schon bekommen?
> Speziell würde mich der:
> 
> Black Label Wide Trail 349 29"
> ...


Du hast gesehen, dass die Hinterradnabe 157mm hat?


----------



## andi82 (5. November 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Du hast gesehen, dass die Hinterradnabe 157mm hat?


Klar.
Soll an mein Pivot.

Aber danke dennoch für deinen Tipp.
Der eine oder andere könnte vor lauter Gier hier ein Problem bekommen 😂


----------



## Jones_D (5. November 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Neue (bessere) Preise für die RS Gabeln, die gerade schon im Newsletter waren


----------



## der-gute (5. November 2022)

Schad 

Die 269€ Lyriks sind schon Epuise


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (5. November 2022)

Der Fox Grip-Verschnitt in "Select"-Gabeln ist aber auch keine Dämpfungs-Kartusche sondern eine Krankheit wie MoCo oder die Grippe.



			select rc cartridge - Google Suche
		


Da muss man sich mMn entscheiden zwischen kein Gegenhalt oder keine Federwegsausnutzung.

Da ist ein langer Fred dazu:


			https://www.mtbr.com/threads/new-rockshox-charger-select-2019-charger-rc-cartridge-style-self-bleeding-damper.1089874/page-9


----------



## rush_dc (5. November 2022)

Die rc kannst eigentlich nur als Basis nehmen zum tunen aber nicht zum fahren. Deshalb lieber auf Angebote mit ultimate warten. Denke da kommt sicher mal wieder was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. November 2022)

Umbau auf Coil und andere Dämpfung


----------



## oli_obi (5. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Denkt hier eigentlich mal jemand an die Cura 4 Besteller? Wir leiden auch! Und die Bikemarkt Profite sind fest eingeplant... Gaspreise und so!


Heisst ja auch Gaspreisbremse und kommt dann im März


----------



## FlowLine (5. November 2022)

Oh mann, Nieves verarscht uns.

Fox 38 GRIP 2 am 24.9.22 bestellt, per PayPal bezahlt
wurde am 3.11.22 aufgrund fehlender Liefermöglichkeit storniert (er bat um IBAN für Rückzahlung)
Jetzt ist die Gabel bei RCZ gelistet (was sie vorher nicht war)  :-(


Mag noch jemand anders kostenfrei Geld geliehen haben ?


----------



## andi82 (5. November 2022)

FlowLine schrieb:


> Oh mann, Nieves verarscht uns.
> 
> Fox 38 GRIP 2 am 24.9.22 bestellt, per PayPal bezahlt
> wurde am 3.11.22 aufgrund fehlender Liefermöglichkeit storniert (er bat um IBAN für Rückzahlung)
> ...



Taugt dir das Angebot vielleicht?






						Fox 38 Factory Float 180mm Grip2 44mm 29" 2021 Federgabel - Federgabel & Dämpfer - Komponenten - Bike - Alle
					

Die neue Fox 38 Factory Float 180mm Grip2 44mm 29" 2021 Federgabel ist alles andere als ein Standardprodukt.  Alle revolutionären Merkmale der neuen 36 verpackt in einem superstarken Chassis, das speziell für modernes, hartes Enduro-Racing mit langen Fede




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## Flo7 (5. November 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> Taugt dir das Angebot vielleicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kostet halt fast das doppelte gegenüber dem RCZ Angebot damals.


----------



## andi82 (5. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Kostet halt fast das doppelte gegenüber dem RCZ Angebot damals.


ok kannte den ursprünglichen Preis nicht :-(


----------



## isartrails (5. November 2022)

FlowLine schrieb:


> Mag noch jemand anders kostenfrei Geld geliehen haben ?


Äh, ja, selbst die Bestellungen, die ausgeliefert werden, basieren auf diesem Prinzip.
Kann dir auch anderswo passieren: bei BikeInn kannst du Artikel ordern und gleich bezahlen, für die es noch nicht einmal einen Liefertermin gibt.


----------



## FlowLine (5. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Kostet halt fast das doppelte gegenüber dem RCZ Angebot damals.


So ist es



isartrails schrieb:


> Äh, ja, selbst die Bestellungen, die ausgeliefert werden, basieren auf diesem Prinzip.
> Kann dir auch anderswo passieren: bei BikeInn kannst du Artikel ordern und gleich bezahlen, für die es noch nicht einmal einen Liefertermin gibt.


Ich habe kein Problem mit dem "Prinzip", sofern man

1. den Artikel irgendwann erhält oder
2. den Artikel nicht erhält, weil er wahrheitsgemäß nicht mehr beim Zulieferer erhältlich ist.


Zu schreiben, der Artikel sei nicht mehr erhältlich, ihn dann aber kürzeste Zeit später auf der Internetseite (zu einem anderen Preis) aufzulisten, basiert auf einem ganz anderen "Prinzip".


----------



## ernmar (5. November 2022)

Ich hatte dazu auch schon mal Nieves angeschrieben, weil ich genau so einen Fall hatte. Da hat man mir gesagt, dass das ein Fehler in ihrem System ist, dass der Artikel automatisch wieder im Onlineshop auftaucht, sobald jemand storniert. Ob das stimmt und man das glaubt ist jedem selbst überlassen. 😂


----------



## isartrails (5. November 2022)

FlowLine schrieb:


> Zu schreiben, der Artikel sei nicht mehr erhältlich, ihn dann aber kürzeste Zeit später auf der Internetseite (zu einem anderen Preis) aufzulisten, basiert auf einem ganz anderen "Prinzip".


Da gebe ich dir recht. Das hatte ich auch schon erlebt. Ein wirklich preiswerter Artikel wurde mir nach ewiger Warterei storniert, tauchte dann aber umgehend teurer im Newsletter als "on stock" auf. Hatte ich damals auch bemängelt, bekam aber ebenso keine vernünftige Erklärung.
Die lernen halt auch von ihren "Fehlern"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. November 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die lernen halt auch von ihren "Fehlern"


Seit wann ist mehr Geld verdienen ein betriebswirtschaftlicher Fehler?

Keiner macht das Ganze, um euch glücklich zu machen.


----------



## cbtp (5. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Denkt hier eigentlich mal jemand an die Cura 4 Besteller? Wir leiden auch! Und die Bikemarkt Profite sind fest eingeplant... Gaspreise und so!


hä? Du benützt die drei bestellten Cura Sets nicht für deine eigenen Bikes?


----------



## xforce1 (5. November 2022)

FlowLine schrieb:


> Mag noch jemand anders kostenfrei Geld geliehen haben ?


Im Gegenzug zu anderen Shops gibt es bei RCZ normalerweise noch eine Rendite in Form von Punkten. Im Vergleich dazu was man bekommt bzw nicht bekommt wenn man ein paar hundert Euro für einen Monat bei seiner Bank parkt ist das immer noch gut, oder?


----------



## prolink (5. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## goldencore (5. November 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> hä? Du benützt die drei bestellten Cura Sets nicht für deine eigenen Bikes?


Wegen Projektaufgabe leider Nein, leider gar nicht!


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (5. November 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> hä? Du benützt die drei bestellten Cura Sets nicht für deine eigenen Bikes?


Projektaufgabe ist vermutlich sowas wie "Kranktheit" 😇


----------



## Babaj (5. November 2022)

Ich freue mich auch schon wie ein paniertes Schnitzel auf die Cura. Wird langsam Zeit...


----------



## xforce1 (6. November 2022)

MorgenNL, des prix fous


----------



## prolink (6. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (6. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon wieder Curas mit Scheiben


----------



## bashhard (6. November 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Schon wieder Curas mit Scheiben


Jap wahrscheinlich wegen nem Update. Genauso wie sie die Codes so günstig rausgehauen haben, weil da auch neue Modelle kommen werden.


----------



## gosing (6. November 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Schon wieder Curas mit Scheiben


Gibt zumindest Hoffnung das die zuvor bestellten Curas noch ausgeliefert werden...
Ich warte schon drauf für nen Vergleichs-Tag um zu entscheiden welches Bike die Code und welches die Cura bekommt


----------



## xlacherx (6. November 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Schon wieder Curas mit Scheiben


Puh. Zum Glück ausverkauft. Sonst hätte ich glatt noch eine bestellen müssen 😂🫣


----------



## der-gute (6. November 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Schon wieder Curas mit Scheiben





gosing schrieb:


> Gibt zumindest Hoffnung das die zuvor bestellten Curas noch ausgeliefert werden...


Als ob es bei dem Laden einen für den Kunden relevanten Zusammenhang gäbe…


----------



## Nd-60 (7. November 2022)

9.14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (7. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## sprousaTM (7. November 2022)

Die Pike ist noch da!


----------



## h0tte (7. November 2022)

Bin anscheinend auch mal wieder zu doof, nimmt den Code für den ultimate coil Nicht, ist "not in Stock" aber dennoch bestellbar, oder?


----------



## prolink (7. November 2022)

Richtig. stimmt die RCZ nummer überein?


----------



## h0tte (7. November 2022)

Yes


----------



## prolink (7. November 2022)

welcher ist es denn?


----------



## prolink (7. November 2022)

Code geht anscheinend nicht


----------



## h0tte (7. November 2022)

00.4118.282.010 RCZTC7 🙈


----------



## Duc851 (7. November 2022)

Ich habe die 26" Reba vorgestern auf der französischen Page bestellt, da der Code auf der deutschen Seite nicht funktioniert hat. 
Vielleicht hilft das auch bei deinem Code-Problem 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mailo23 (7. November 2022)

h0tte schrieb:


> 00.4118.282.010 RCZTC7 🙈



Das ist zwar die gleiche SRAM Produktnummer, Es ist aber nicht das gleiche RCZ Produkt.

Das hier ist der richtige, und der ist aus:





						ROCKSHOX Rear Shock SUPER DELUXE ULTIMATE COIL RCT 210x55mm (00.4118.282.010) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Rear Shock SUPER DELUXE ULTIMATE COIL RCT 210x55mm (00.4118.282.010)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p class="p1">2 position, open / lock</p> <p class="p1">Rebound </p> <p class="p1">Spring not including</p> <p><br /><strong>ROCK




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## percyridebikes (7. November 2022)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Die Pike ist noch da!


Lässt sich die Pike mit 120mm auch auf 150/160mm traveln ?


----------



## sprousaTM (7. November 2022)

Jap.


----------



## prolink (8. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## gosing (8. November 2022)

Interesse-halber, wie schaut denn so eine Storno-Meldung von RCZ aus? Ne automatisierte Mail ausm Shop System, persönlicher Kontakt, etc?


----------



## RaceFace67 (8. November 2022)

persönliche Mail... das würde die langen Lieferzeiten erklären


----------



## DeluXer (8. November 2022)

gosing schrieb:


> Interesse-halber, wie schaut denn so eine Storno-Meldung von RCZ aus? Ne automatisierte Mail ausm Shop System, persönlicher Kontakt, etc?





> Dear Sir,
> Unfortunately, we have to inform you that we will have to refund your order, since our supplier will not deliver the 2 x MAXXIS Tires MINION DHF 29x2.50 WT EXO TR Black (ETB96800400). May you send us your IBAN for the refund please?
> Unfortunately, there was significant shortage of bike parts now from several brands. So even if the suppliers confirm us the booking, they finally canceled the delivery at the last moment and we do not have other solutions except refunding. Our apologies for the trouble.
> Best regards
> Nieves RCZ


----------



## xforce1 (8. November 2022)

Meines Erachtens sind die emails von Nieves teils Textbausteine. Wäre ja auch blöd es anders zu machen. Ich denke es ist legitim wenn man sich, statt immer das gleiche zu schreiben, der Technik bedient.

p.s. ich hatte 2 Minion Orders am laufen. Sowohl 29x2.50 WT EXO 3C und 29x2.50 WT EXO Dual. Jeweils a zwei Reifen(maximale Menge). Beide Orders wurden storniert.


----------



## Garnitur (8. November 2022)

13:54


----------



## mihael (8. November 2022)

Hi. Habe meine Code rsc aus dem Newsletter in den Bikemarkt reingestellt zum Selbstkostenpreis, Falls jemand interesse hat. LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (8. November 2022)

Abend Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## prolink (9. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xforce1 (9. November 2022)

Abend NL,  des prix fous


----------



## flix123 (9. November 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Abend NL,  des prix fous


Kann jemand etwas zu der Pike Charger 2 RC sagen? 🫣

Edith: Zum Glück ausberkauft. 285€ gespart


----------



## EnduroMic (9. November 2022)

Würde mich der Frage anschließen. Wobei mein Favorit die rote Lyrik Ultimate wäre, die aber bisher noch nicht im NL war 🤔


----------



## xforce1 (9. November 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu der Pike Charger 2 RC sagen? 🫣
> 
> Edith: Zum Glück ausberkauft. 285€ gespart


Hey wir sind hier im RCZ Faden. Erst kaufen dann fragen 

Zur Gabel kann ich dir nicht viel sagen. Ist wahrscheinlich diese hier:








						Pike Select RC 29" DebonAir Tapered Boost
					

Features - Pike Select RC 29" Debon Air Tapered Boost     Verbesserte und einstellbare DebonAir™-Luftfederung für butterweiches Ansprechverhalten und kein Wegtauchen, selbst in steilem Gelände   Charger™ RC...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (10. November 2022)

MorgenNL, des prix fous


----------



## enoc (10. November 2022)

Verfolge seit Ewigkeiten diesen Thread, immer mit der Hoffnung, dass vllt. auch mal eine Reba in 15x100 auftaucht. Jetzt taucht sie für 200€ gleichzeitig mit Boost Varianten auf und ist trotzdem die erste, die weg ist. Sehr frustrierend dieses RCZ game.
Hat jemand eine bekommen?


----------



## Duc851 (10. November 2022)

Ich hab eine Fox 34 Factory Grip 2 29 130 Boost bekommen, die ich nun doch nicht mehr brauche und zum Einkaufspreis abgeben würde.

EDIT: UND WEG IST SIE....


----------



## prolink (10. November 2022)

Die ersten Rebas in 27,5 sind doch noch zu haben
Oder brauchst du 29 ?


----------



## enoc (10. November 2022)

Genau brauche 29.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (10. November 2022)

Falls hier jemand letztens den Formula Mod in 210x55 bestellt hat und doch nicht benötigt, melde ich schon mal Interesse an. 
Feder Härte wäre egal.


----------



## prolink (10. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## EnduroMic (10. November 2022)

Kann einer von euch die Pike RCT3 in den Warenkorb legen?


----------



## prolink (10. November 2022)

EnduroMic schrieb:


> Kann einer von euch die Pike RCT3 in den Warenkorb legen?


Die ist ausverkauft


----------



## Mircwidu (10. November 2022)

EnduroMic schrieb:


> Kann einer von euch die Pike RCT3 in den Warenkorb legen?


Die war heute morgen schon ausverkauft. Aus dem deutschen Newsletter war sie zwar später hinzufügbar aber da funktionierte der Gutscheincode nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (10. November 2022)

Wie der X2


----------



## ulli! (11. November 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## der-gute (11. November 2022)

So ein bisschen verarscht fühlt man sich von RCZ schon, wenn genau am Abend nach Ablauf des einen Monats Wartezeit eine Rückbuchung durchgeführt wird.
Das is irgendwie schon echt verarsche, liegt mit Sicherheit auch an meiner Rückfrage.

Ich hab zu den aktuell (noch) aufgerufenen Preisen sowieso keinerlei Drang, dort noch was zu bestellen.

Der Shop is einfach irre.

Manchmal problemlos, oft aber echt müßig…


----------



## prolink (11. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## flix123 (11. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Performance Elite im Newsletter. Nur Performance auf der Seite. Wer traut sich?


----------



## prolink (11. November 2022)

Die ist schon ausverkauft


----------



## prolink (12. November 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Sub-Zero (12. November 2022)

Hat wer bei seiner Code Bestellung die SRAM MMX Clamp mitbestellt die es damals extra gab und hat die auch bekommen? (das müssten laut google ja auch die passenden Klemmen für die SRAM Bremsen sein)

Meine Codes sind gestern angekommen, aber anstelle der SRAM MMX Clamps habe ich in der bestellten Anzahl SRAM Trigger Discrete Schellen bekommen (diese hier RCZ)
So ein misst


----------



## Steefan (12. November 2022)

Bei mir das gleiche... sie erstatten die Klemme in Points & ich darf sie behalten. Yeah.

Ich wundere mich dann doch etwas darüber, dass man nur eine Klemme dazu bestellen durfte. So attraktiv ist der Artikel ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (12. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## chbike (13. November 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. November 2022)

Hmm, die Ultegra Kurbel hätte mir gefallen- natürlich funzt der Code wieder nicht.  Gab es da irgendwelche Tricks die man kennen sollte? Verfügbar ist sie ja noch.


----------



## prolink (13. November 2022)

stimmt. geht leider nicht. kommt oft vor


----------



## Sub-Zero (13. November 2022)

Komisch, aktuell finden sich doch einige Code RSC als OEM Ausführung bei ebayKL.
Werden meistens wegen Projektaufgabe oder so verkauft  😂


----------



## Steefan (13. November 2022)

Könnte bei mir tatsächlich auch passieren... wenn die Formulas kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuthepro (13. November 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hmm, die Ultegra Kurbel hätte mir gefallen- natürlich funzt der Code wieder nicht.  Gab es da irgendwelche Tricks die man kennen sollte? Verfügbar ist sie ja noch.


Die verfügbare ist eine andere wie die im Newsletter. Die im Newsletter war direkt weg vor zwei Wochen.


----------



## davez (13. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Könnte bei mir tatsächlich auch passieren... wenn die Formulas kommen.


Da wirst Du sicherlich der einzige sein 🤣


----------



## AgentZero0 (13. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Könnte bei mir tatsächlich auch passieren... wenn die Formulas kommen.


Ist immer so ne Sache, wenn das Projekt dann schon seit ein paar Monaten mit anderen Bremsen rumfährt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. November 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Die verfügbare ist eine andere wie die im Newsletter. Die im Newsletter war direkt weg vor zwei Wochen.


Ich kann sie in den Korb legen und die Artikelnummer stimmt. Aber ja, rcz halt...


----------



## xforce1 (13. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Könnte bei mir tatsächlich auch passieren... wenn die Formulas kommen.


Geht mir auch nicht wirklich anders. Da man ja nicht weiss ob was kommt holt man sich zur Absicherung noch eine andere dazu.
Das Gute daran ist: Auf die Dauer sammelt sich da einiges an. Wenn man ein neues Bike aufbauen will, muss man eigentlich nur noch einen Rahmen und vielleicht ein paar Kleinteile suchen, da der Rest vorhanden ist


----------



## prolink (13. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## davez (13. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die Curas mal wirklich alle kommen, wird der Bike Markt geflutet  🤣 echt krass, was dort auf Halde produziert worden sein muss


----------



## Ozii (13. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Wenn die Curas mal wirklich alle kommen, wird der Bike Markt geflutet  🤣 echt krass, was dort auf Halde produziert worden sein muss


Liegt mutmaßlich an den neuen Curas, die alten werden jetzt verscherbelt


----------



## h.jay (13. November 2022)

wurden denn schon Cura4 ausgeliefert?

Die Selva ist ja preislich auch attraktiv. Leider habe ich das Angebot vom Mod verpasst sonst würde ich mir einfach mal ein Bike mit Formula aufbauen


----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2022)

Die Curas gibt es wohl noch nicht.  Mail von Freitag:

Dear Sir,
Thank you for your mail. We expect to receive the FORMULA Disc Brakes CURA 4 Pistons + Rotor  within 1 or 2 weeks. We will confirm you the sending of your order upon it left our storehouse and we will send you the tracking number. We are sorry for the delay because it is a private sale.  Thank you for your patience.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowforfun (13. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Liegt mutmaßlich an den neuen Curas, die alten werden jetzt verscherbelt


Ich bin verwirrt, die Curas im Angebot sind neue Modelle, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## basti2022 (13. November 2022)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die Curas gibt es wohl noch nicht.  Mail von Freitag:
> 
> Dear Sir,
> Thank you for your mail. We expect to receive the FORMULA Disc Brakes CURA 4 Pistons + Rotor  within 1 or 2 weeks. We will confirm you the sending of your order upon it left our storehouse and we will send you the tracking number. We are sorry for the delay because it is a private sale.  Thank you for your patience.


Ich warte seit 29.September auf meine Cura Bremsen:
FORMULA Pair Disc Brake CURA 4 Pistons + Rotor 203/203mm
Artikel FORMULA-CURA203-203-DVD

Bin gespannt, ob die in 1-2 Wochen geliefert werden 🤔


----------



## Steefan (13. November 2022)

Ja… sind wir alle :/


----------



## Babaj (13. November 2022)

Ich habe meine schon.



Spoiler



Hab ich nicht 😝


----------



## Ozii (13. November 2022)

flowforfun schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt, die Curas im Angebot sind neue Modelle, oder liege ich da falsch?


Nur vom Zustand, aber nicht vom Modelljahr. Vor paar Wochen wurden welche vorgestellt, die sind leichter etc.


----------



## 7SidedCube (13. November 2022)

Der Unterschied müsste auch die Bremsscheibengröße sein. "Damals" sind ja zeitgleich beide Varianten (203/180 und 203/203) erstmalig eingestellt worden, die kleinen hinten waren relativ schnell weg. Hinten auch 203mm scheint vergleichsweise wenig gesucht zu sein?


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. November 2022)

h.jay schrieb:


> wurden denn schon Cura4 ausgeliefert?
> 
> Die Selva ist ja preislich auch attraktiv. Leider habe ich das Angebot vom Mod verpasst sonst würde ich mir einfach mal ein Bike mit Formula aufbauen


Ich habe einen bestellt (mit 300er Feder), den ich doch nicht fahren werde.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (14. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ich habe einen bestellt (mit 300er Feder), den ich doch nicht fahren werde.


Welche Größe?


----------



## Flo7 (14. November 2022)

Schnell sein ZEB Charger RC um 230€ in 29"









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. November 2022)

250 mit Versand nach Deutschland 😉


----------



## Flo7 (14. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> 250 mit Versand nach Deutschland 😉


 250€ mit Versand auch nach österreich


----------



## flowforfun (14. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Schnell sein ZEB Charger RC um 230€ in 29"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das erste Mal was bei RCZ bestellt. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht und ob die Bestellung "durchgeht". Die Fulcrum*"E-Fire 300" *Laufräder passen mir gerade ins Konzept. Auch aufgrund meiner positiven Erfahrungen mit Fulcrum bisher.

Edith meint: 600 Euro Liste, im Angebot 300-500, hier 200 mit Versand....ganz ok finde ich


----------



## loam (14. November 2022)

Die Zeb dann noch bei MST tunen lassen. Da hat man ne bomben Gabel für nen schmalen Taler. 
Find ich jut !


----------



## xforce1 (14. November 2022)

Mich wundert, das die immer noch lieferbar ist. Scheint wohl mal wieder ein größeres Kontingent zu sein.


----------



## Travellist (14. November 2022)

Top Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (14. November 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Die Zeb dann noch bei MST tunen lassen. Da hat man ne bomben Gabel für nen schmalen Taler.
> Find ich jut !


So wirds gemacht 
Hoffe sie kommt auch und dann mal sehen wie der Vergleich zur MST Yari ist.


----------



## loam (14. November 2022)

Jo, MST Yari V2 hatte ich auch. War schon gut.


----------



## youdontknow (14. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> 250 mit Versand nach Deutschland 😉


Mist, mir wird sie leider nur für unverschämte 267,45€ angeboten (dann eben nicht ).


----------



## Dice8 (14. November 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Mist, mir wird sie leider nur für unverschämte 267,45€ angeboten (dann eben nicht ).
> Anhang anzeigen 1585709


Falscher Rabattcode.


----------



## youdontknow (14. November 2022)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Falscher Rabattcode.


Witzig, denn der wurde mir im deutschen NL so angegeben aber ist auch egal, ich bleib bei meiner Lyrik Select+, auch wenn der Preis schon sehr verlockend ist.


----------



## hemorider (14. November 2022)

Mist, zu spät....


----------



## Steefan (14. November 2022)

Zur Info: Codes mit V drin sind häufig "VIP"-Codes... für VIPs gibt es (hin und wieder) bessere Preise.


----------



## Jones_D (14. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Zur Info: Codes mit V drin sind häufig "VIP"-Codes... für VIPs gibt es (hin und wieder) bessere Preise.


Ich hab eher den Verdacht, das im deutschen und französischen Newsletter teilweise andere Rabattcodes enthalten sind.


----------



## Steefan (14. November 2022)

Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.


----------



## xforce1 (14. November 2022)

Schon komisch. Eine Gabel und drei versch. Rabattcodes die alle gehen aber untersch, Preise auswerfen
RCZBDE
RCZBVP
RCZEBP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones_D (14. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.


das stimmt, dann ist ja gut dass ich den Französischen Newsletter bekomme und scheinbar auch VIP Gutscheincodes


----------



## Grifoncino (14. November 2022)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Ich hab eher den Verdacht, das im deutschen und französischen Newsletter teilweise andere Rabattcodes enthalten sind.


Es sind auch regelmäßig im französischen Newsletter mehr Angebote aufgeführt.
Kann aber auch immer ein Versehen sein. Wer weiß das schon bei rcz


----------



## prolink (14. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Ozii (14. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist die pike ultimate? WO 😲


----------



## Nereva (14. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Wo ist die pike ultimate? WO 😲








						ROCKSHOX Fork PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 140mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.565.022)  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 140mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.565.022) </strong></p> <p> </p> <p> Travel: 140mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 29"</p> <p>Spring: Debon Air</p> <p>Damping: Charger 2.1 RC2</p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




leider keine mehr auf lager


----------



## flowforfun (14. November 2022)

Wie viel kostet die Cura bei RCZ wenn es mal welche gibt? Bei Bike24 (wie immer?) 230€.


----------



## xrage2 (14. November 2022)

flowforfun schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet die Cura bei RCZ wenn es mal welche gibt? Bei Bike24 (wie immer?) 230€.


Meine kostet 175€.
Ich bin kurz vorm Storno, auch wenn es nur noch 1 - 2 Wochen dauern soll.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. November 2022)

xrage2 schrieb:


> auch wenn es nur noch 1 - 2 Wochen dauern soll.


Woher hast du denn die Info? Du orientierst dich doch nicht an den 20 working days?


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche... sie erstatten die Klemme in Points & ich darf sie behalten. Yeah.
> 
> Ich wundere mich dann doch etwas darüber, dass man nur eine Klemme dazu bestellen durfte. So attraktiv ist der Artikel ja nun auch nicht.


Ja wurde mir jetzt auch angeboten.

Kann man eigentlich die "loyality points" bei jeder beliebigen Bestellung einlösen (d.h. wenn man  z.b. was mit NL Rabat-Code bestellt)?
Und was passiert dann mit den Punkten wenn diese Bestellung storniert wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrage2 (14. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn die Info? Du orientierst dich doch nicht an den 20 working days?


Heute auf Nachfrage von rcz erhalten.


----------



## prolink (14. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Ja wurde mir jetzt auch angeboten.
> 
> @All
> Kann man eigentlich die "loyality points" bei jeder beliebigen Bestellung einlösen (d.h. wenn man  z.b. was mit NL Rabat-Code bestellt)?
> Und was passiert dann mit den Punkten wenn diese Bestellung storniert wird?


Ja kannst du bei jeder Bestellung anwenden 
Bei Storno werden Sie wieder gutgeschrieben


----------



## Mcmoneysack1988 (15. November 2022)

xrage2 schrieb:


> Heute auf Nachfrage von rcz erhalten.


interessant, ich hatte mich vor 3,4 Tagen mal ein wenig beschwert über die Lieferzeit und erhielt als Antwort, dass der Lieferant einfach noch nichts rausgeschickt hat und sie auch nicht wissen, wann das soweit sein könnte mit dem netten Verweis, dass diese Deals eh nicht sicher sind und man nur eine recht hohe Chance hat am Ende auch die erhoffte Ware zu erhalten (ansonsten natürlich Geld zurück). Naja, was soll's, brauch die eh erst in 5 Monaten oder so 🫣



> Thank you for your mail. We are still awaiting the delivery of these
> FORMULA Brakes CURA 4 Pistons + Rotor from the supplier. We do our best
> to receive the products as soon as possible for shipping your order to
> you. We will confirm the sending of it upon receipt of the goods and we
> ...


----------



## Steefan (15. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Ja kannst du bei jeder Bestellung anwenden
> Bei Storno werden Sie wieder gutgeschrieben



Auch meine Erfahrung… aber die Points haben eine begrenzte Gültigkeitsdauer. Ich habe es schon geschafft, welche verfallen zu lassen.


----------



## xforce1 (15. November 2022)

Mcmoneysack1988 schrieb:


> interessant, ich hatte mich vor 3,4 Tagen mal ein wenig beschwert über die Lieferzeit und erhielt als Antwort, dass der Lieferant einfach noch nichts rausgeschickt hat und sie auch nicht wissen, wann das soweit sein könnte mit dem netten Verweis, dass diese Deals eh nicht sicher sind und man nur eine recht hohe Chance hat am Ende auch die erhoffte Ware zu erhalten (ansonsten natürlich Geld zurück). Naja, was soll's, brauch die eh erst in 5 Monaten oder so 🫣


Das steht nur das sie auf die Lieferung warten und nicht das der Lieferant die nicht rausgeschickt hat.

Das sind aber in der Regel sowieso Textbausteine, bei denen dann nur der angefragte Artikel eingesetzt wird. Die Aussagekraft davon geht gegen Null. Da kannst du auch die Wand neben dir fragen. Das ist mehr um Ungeduldige für die nächstem Wochen zu vertrösten.


----------



## Flo7 (15. November 2022)

Bei RCZ gilt immer: Die Sachen sind da, wenn sie da sind! 

Ob ein Monat oder neun Monate…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (15. November 2022)

Klappt das eigentlich problemlos wenn man selber eine Bestellung stornieren möchte?


----------



## ernmar (15. November 2022)

Ja aber du wartest dann lange auf dein Geld. Angeblich 1-20 Werktage. Kann aber auch mal länger dauern.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (15. November 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ja aber du wartest dann lange auf dein Geld. Angeblich 1-20 Werktage. Kann aber auch mal länger dauern.


Ja, länger. Nach 3 Monaten nachgefragt, wo mein Geld bleibt, daraufhin Antwort (Textbaustein? 😂):
„Dear Sir, sorry for the late. We will refund you quickly!“ 😂

Dann ist wieder 3 Wochen nix passiert, erneute Nachfrage, dann kam das Geld und die Nachricht:
„As agreed, here the money“.

Also Humor hamse ☝️😅


----------



## ernmar (15. November 2022)

Das geht schneller wenn man dann mit Paypal Fall droht. Aber eigentlich schade, dass es immer dazu kommen muss. Die 20 Werktage für die Rückzahlung kommen ja nun von denen.


----------



## davez (15. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ja, länger. Nach 3 Monaten nachgefragt, wo mein Geld bleibt, daraufhin Antwort (Textbaustein? 😂):
> „Dear Sir, sorry for the late. We will refund you quickly!“ 😂
> 
> Dann ist wieder 3 Wochen nix passiert, erneute Nachfrage, dann kam das Geld und die Nachricht:
> ...


Das nicht sich neudeutsch "working capital management"  😂


----------



## prolink (15. November 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Mcmoneysack1988 (15. November 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Das steht nur das sie auf die Lieferung warten und nicht das der Lieferant die nicht rausgeschickt hat.
> 
> Das sind aber in der Regel sowieso Textbausteine, bei denen dann nur der angefragte Artikel eingesetzt wird. Die Aussagekraft davon geht gegen Null. Da kannst du auch die Wand neben dir fragen. Das ist mehr um Ungeduldige für die nächstem Wochen zu vertrösten.


??? Das ist doch in diesem fall gleichzusetzen. Wenn die auf die lieferung warten ist von Lieferantenseite sicher noch nichts rausgegangen. Und wie soll das bitte vertrösten? Das würde mich viel mehr in die Richtung leiten zu stornieren, da die Aussage ganz eindeutig sagt, dass seit meiner Bestellung/Bezahlung absolut nichts passiert ist (Textbaustein hin oder her). Keine ahnung, was du mir hier erklären wolltest ...


----------



## Steefan (15. November 2022)

Mcmoneysack1988 schrieb:


> Keine ahnung, was du mir hier erklären wolltest ...



-->



xforce1 schrieb:


> Da kannst du auch die Wand neben dir fragen.





Du solltest stornieren... besser für die Nerven.


----------



## flix123 (15. November 2022)

Mcmoneysack1988 schrieb:


> ??? Das ist doch in diesem fall gleichzusetzen. Wenn die auf die lieferung warten ist von Lieferantenseite sicher noch nichts rausgegangen. Und wie soll das bitte vertrösten? Das würde mich viel mehr in die Richtung leiten zu stornieren, da die Aussage ganz eindeutig sagt, dass seit meiner Bestellung/Bezahlung absolut nichts passiert ist (Textbaustein hin oder her). Keine ahnung, was du mir hier erklären wolltest ...


Also zwei Monate sind bei 20 working days vollkommen normal. Da die Curas am 23.09. das erste Mal im Newsletter waren, wird vor dem 23.11 vermutlich nichts passieren. Durchschnittlich dauert es bei mir meist 2,5 Monate. Früher und später sind die Ausnahme. Wenn du mit der Warterei nicht klarkommst, solltest du wohl stornieren...


----------



## fone (15. November 2022)

Die ZEB Ultimate 27,5 180mm gabs nie wirklich, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (15. November 2022)

Alles bis 6 Monate warten ist bei RCZ normal.

Ich frage mich, ob ich meine Kohle bekommen hätte, ohne nachzufragen. Die Stornierung kam von RCZ nicht von mir.


----------



## AgentZero0 (15. November 2022)

RCZ hat meine vor 2 Monaten bestellten Maxxis DHF auch storniert, Geld ist aber heute gekommen nach 2 Tagen.
Ist ja schon krass, wenn man sich da dann noch ewig rumstressen kann, um das Geld zu bekommen, nachdem sie storniert haben...


----------



## Sub-Zero (15. November 2022)

Bei mir bisher:

Stornierung(en) durch RCZ => Geld wurde schnell (etwa 2 Tage nach Stornierung) erstattet.
Stornierung durch mich => Musste nach 20 Tagen nachfragen, nach Bestätigung und Antwort von RCZ hat es dann noch mal ca. eine Woche gedauert bis zur Erstattung.


----------



## xforce1 (15. November 2022)

Mcmoneysack1988 schrieb:


> ??? Das ist doch in diesem fall gleichzusetzen. Wenn die auf die lieferung warten ist von Lieferantenseite sicher noch nichts rausgegangen.


Dir ist schon klar das man mehrere tausend Bremsen aus einem Werk (wahrscheinlich Asien oder wo auch immer) mal nicht eben mit UPS Express holt. Eventuell noch ein paar hundert Gabeln dazu.
Wenn es Übersee ist und man auf die Kosten schaut ist das dann Seefracht. Die Ware kann also längst den Lieferanten verlassen haben.
Ich habe beruflich teils auch mit Logistik zu tun und selbst Speditionssendungen innerhalb Europas dauern momentan deutlich länger als normal. Stichwort Personal bzw Fahrermangel.

Aber hier ist die Lösung deiner Ungeduld:  https://www.bike24.de/p1688440.html


----------



## Mcmoneysack1988 (15. November 2022)

dieses forum 🤣🤣🤣 ich sage vor 2 Seiten, dass ich 5 Monate warten kann und habe lediglich erwähnt, dass ich die antwort von rcz an den vorherigen user zumindest interessant finde, weil da von tagen die rede ist und ich noch die antwort erhalten habe, dass gar nichts passiert ist. hier springen aber gleich haufenweisen leute auf den zug der sinnlosen Aussagen und raten mir zu stornieren oder wollen mir die rcz aussage noch erklären. 

erst denken, dann schreiben, bitte...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (15. November 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das man mehrere tausend Bremsen aus einem Werk (wahrscheinlich Asien oder wo auch immer) mal nicht eben mit UPS Express holt. Eventuell noch ein paar hundert Gabeln dazu.
> Wenn es Übersee ist und man auf die Kosten schaut ist das dann Seefracht. Die Ware kann also längst den Lieferanten verlassen haben.
> Ich habe beruflich teils auch mit Logistik zu tun und selbst Speditionssendungen innerhalb Europas dauern momentan deutlich länger als normal. Stichwort Personal bzw Fahrermangel.
> 
> Aber hier ist die Lösung deiner Ungeduld:  https://www.bike24.de/p1688440.html


Du meinst also, dass die ganzen Teile nicht in kleinen lokalen Manufakturen gefertigt werden?!?!?


----------



## delphi1507 (15. November 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass die ganzen Teile nicht in kleinen lokalen Manufakturen gefertigt werden?!?!?


Doch sind in Wirklichkeit tr7ckstuff bremsen und rcz wird bevorzugt beliefert 🙈


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. November 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Also 20 working days vollkommen normal.





flix123 schrieb:


> Da die Curas am 23.09. das erste Mal im Newsletter waren, wird vor dem 23.11 vermutlich nichts passieren.


Du wärst mein liebster Chef  20 tage arbeiten,zwei Monate bezahlt werden.


flix123 schrieb:


> Also zwei Monate sind bei 20 working days vollkommen normal *für RCZ
> 
> 
> *


So🙂


----------



## fone (15. November 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Du wärst mein liebster Chef  20 tage arbeiten,zwei Monate bezahlt werden.
> 
> So🙂


Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (15. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht.


Na, wenn 20 working days zwei Monate sind🙂


----------



## fone (15. November 2022)

Ja?





Mancher Chef wäre froh, wenn die Mitarbeiter 20 Tage in 2 Monaten arbeiten würden.


----------



## loam (15. November 2022)

Was war eigtl. so der Rekord an dem Ware noch geliefert wurde? Wurde 1 Jahr schonmal geknackt? 🤪


----------



## jts-nemo (15. November 2022)

Ja hier! Bei einem Satz Sun Ringlé Duroc 29er, die ich KOMPLETT vergessen hatte (für 65€ der Satz). Plötzlich Paket vor der Tür, nach bisschen mehr als einem Jahr.


----------



## Triturbo (15. November 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Was war eigtl. so der Rekord an dem Ware noch geliefert wurde? Wurde 1 Jahr schonmal geknackt? 🤪



Schade, dass man das Versanddatum nicht einsehen kann. Ich glaube, ich habe mal auf einen Laufradsatz 10 Monate oder länger gewartet, aber es ist schon zu lange her, dass ich mich an die Wartezeit genau erinnern kann.


----------



## Flo7 (15. November 2022)

Ich hatte mal nach über neuen Monaten ein Storno 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (15. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (15. November 2022)

Wie ich jedesmal bei der Lyrik Ultimate einen halben Herzkasper bekomme, bevor ich merke, dass es 27,5" ist.

Aber eigentlich könnte ich sie trotzdem bestellen, dann hätte ich sie einmal mit falschem Offset und einmal mit falscher LR-Größe 😇🙈😭


----------



## aibeekey (15. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Wie ich jedesmal bei der Lyrik Ultimate einen halben Herzkasper bekomme, bevor ich merke, dass es 27,5" ist.
> 
> Aber eigentlich könnte ich sie trotzdem bestellen, dann hätte ich sie einmal mit falschem Offset und einmal mit falscher LR-Größe 😇🙈😭



Wenn das wie bei Fox läuft, könntest du die Castings tauschen und hättest dann einmal die gewünschte Gabel und einmal eine 27.5er mit 51mm Offset


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Wie ich jedesmal bei der Lyrik Ultimate einen halben Herzkasper bekomme, bevor ich merke, dass es 27,5" ist.
> 
> Aber eigentlich könnte ich sie trotzdem bestellen, dann hätte ich sie einmal mit falschem Offset und einmal mit falscher LR-Größe 😇🙈😭


Gestern die war zumindest mit dem "richtigen" Offset (für mich)

Hab aber zu lang gezögert....

Wenn der Besteller von gestern tauschen möchte, kauf ich die von heut😃


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Mancher Chef wäre froh, wenn die Mitarbeiter 20 Tage in 2 Monaten arbeiten würden.


Woher weißt du das? Arbeitest du bei der DAK😱


----------



## youdontknow (15. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> RCZ hat meine vor 2 Monaten bestellten Maxxis DHF auch storniert, Geld ist aber heute gekommen nach 2 Tagen.


Bei mir auch, jetzt noch Storno auf die MT5 und dann ist das RCZ Bestellkonto wieder ausgeglichen .


----------



## Schibbl (15. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nach über neuen Monaten ein Storno 🤣


Ich hatte dreimal nach 9 Monaten auch so etwas. Ich habe ihnen aber schönere Namen gegeben.


----------



## AgentZero0 (15. November 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Bei mir auch, jetzt noch Storno auf die MT5 und dann ist das RCZ Bestellkonto wieder ausgeglichen .


Haha irgendwie wärs mir auch recht, wenn sie die Cura auch stornieren. 
Hab jetzt auch bei Maciag eine Lyrik gekauft, hab da doch Bock die vor 2024 zu bekommen. 
Glaub ich bin nicht die richtige Person für RCZ.


----------



## Steefan (15. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Glaub ich bin nicht die richtige Person für RCZ.



Haha... find ich gut so ne Aussage... sonst gibt es hier ja eher die harten Kerle, die auch gern 5 Monate warten können (und sich ein bisschen Mimimi dennoch hier und da nicht verkneifen können).

Mit fortschreitender Überschreitung des angekündigten Liefertermins werde ich dann meist irgendwann nervös und storniere. 

Dennoch: Ich hab mit RCZ bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (mal abgesehen von den seitens RCZ stornierten Bestellungen - aber das liegt ja in der Natur der Sache) und reichlich Teile zu konkurrenzlosen Preisen eingekauft.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (15. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Haha... find ich gut so ne Aussage... sonst gibt es hier ja eher die harten Kerle, die auch gern 5 Monate warten können (und sich ein bisschen Mimimi dennoch hier und da nicht verkneifen können).
> 
> Mit fortschreitender Überschreitung des angekündigten Liefertermins werde ich dann meist irgendwann nervös und storniere.
> 
> Dennoch:* Ich hab mit RCZ bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht* (mal abgesehen von den seitens RCZ stornierten Bestellungen - aber das liegt ja in der Natur der Sache) und reichlich Teile zu konkurrenzlosen Preisen eingekauft.


Aber warum machst du dir dann Sorgen und stornierst?

Witzig fand ich einen Fulcrum Speed LRS (UVP ca. 2000€), den ich komplett vergessen hatte und der irgendwann sicher deutlich mehr als 6 Monate nach Bestellung einfach vor der Tür stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (15. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Aber warum machst du dir dann Sorgen und stornierst?



Käuferschutz läuft irgendwann ab... und so ein Geschäftsmodell muss auch nicht ewig funktionieren.

Und ein aktuelles Beispiel: Wie lang bin ich bereit auf die Curas zu warten, wenn ich sie für nen Fuffi mehr jederzeit bei Bike24 bekommen kann??? Irgendwann verlier ich mitunter auch die Lust.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Haha irgendwie wärs mir auch recht, wenn sie die Cura auch stornieren.
> Hab jetzt auch bei Maciag eine Lyrik gekauft, hab da doch Bock die vor 2024 zu bekommen.
> Glaub ich bin nicht die richtige Person für RCZ.


Mir wurde in den letzten Zwei Tagen jedes Mal die Lyrik 29'' 2023er Modell storniert. Erst die 160mm, dann die 150mm.


----------



## AgentZero0 (15. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Mir wurde in den letzten Zwei Tagen jedes Mal die Lyrik 29'' 2023er Modell storniert. Erst die 160mm, dann die 150mm.


Anscheinend wurde meine an DHL übergeben heute, soll am Donnerstag kommen (150mm)


----------



## Flo7 (15. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Mir wurde in den letzten Zwei Tagen jedes Mal die Lyrik 29'' 2023er Modell storniert. Erst die 160mm, dann die 150mm.



Wo hätten sie das 2023 gehabt? Sie haben bei einigen das Foto von der 2023er aber die Beschreibung war dann 2022 bzw RC2...

hier zb: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue/r...0mm-boost-15x110mm-black-00-4020-284-001.html


----------



## AgentZero0 (15. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wo hätten sie das 2023 gehabt? Sie haben bei einigen das Foto von der 2023er aber die Beschreibung war dann 2022 bzw RC2...
> 
> hier zb: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue/r...0mm-boost-15x110mm-black-00-4020-284-001.html


Glaub er meint Maciag, gab da nen 25% Gutschein


----------



## Diddo (15. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Mir wurde in den letzten Zwei Tagen jedes Mal die Lyrik 29'' 2023er Modell storniert. Erst die 160mm, dann die 150mm.


Aus dem NL von Ende Oktober? Ich hoffe weiterhin, dass meine Lyrik Ultimate irgendwann ankommt 
Edit: Müssen andere sein, ich warte auf ne ältere: 00.4020.567.027


----------



## cbtp (15. November 2022)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Ja hier! Bei einem Satz Sun Ringlé Duroc 29er, die ich KOMPLETT vergessen hatte (für 65€ der Satz). Plötzlich Paket vor der Tür, nach bisschen mehr als einem Jahr.


Fairerweise können dir solche Extreme auch bei anderen Shops passieren – ich hab eine Werkzeugpackung Bremsbeläge bei Bike24 oder so gekauft, die dann nach +1 Jahr gekommen ist. Habs voll vergessen, und nicht einmal mehr das passende Fahrrad und Bremse dazu gehabt ... 

RCZ würden sich halt selbst viel Arbeit sparen, wenn sie gleich einfach Lieferzeit 50 Werktage kommunizieren würden. Speziell wie jetzt, wo scheinbar das halbe Forum schon die Curas bei RCZ bestellt hat, nachdem bike24 immer noch die gleiche OEM-Ware abverkaufen muss...

Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass es dann doch schneller geht, freuen sich die Leute wenigstens doppelt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Glaub er meint Maciag, gab da nen 25% Gutschein


Genau das. Jetzt geht der Code nicht mehr aber die Gabel ist noch zu haben. Mir wurde geschrieben, dass sie nicht mehr lieferbar sei und auch nicht wieder bestellt wird. 😤


----------



## AgentZero0 (15. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Genau das. Jetzt geht der Code nicht mehr aber die Gabel ist noch zu haben. Mir wurde geschrieben, dass sie nicht mehr lieferbar sei und auch nicht wieder bestellt wird. 😤


Hmm ok das ist echt schade, hast du was anderes dazu bestellt? 
Bei mir war erst auch angegeben, dass sie erst bestellt werden muss und bis zum 25. kommt, dann kam heute doch die Versandbenachrichtigung.
Hatte eigentlich auch mit Storno gerechnet. Danke auf jeden Fall nochmal für Gutschein und Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chbike (16. November 2022)

GM-Newsletter


----------



## eLLWeeBee (16. November 2022)

chbike schrieb:


> GM-Newsletter



Handelt es sich bei der Lyrik um eine aktuelle? Wie bekommt man das raus?


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. November 2022)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei der Lyrik um eine aktuelle? Wie bekommt man das raus?



Wenn man nach dem Bild geht ist es die Aktuelle.


----------



## prolink (16. November 2022)

das ist sicher nicht die Aktuelle. laut Beschreibung nicht und vom angebots Preis auch nicht


----------



## eLLWeeBee (16. November 2022)

Hab mal bestellt dann schauen wir mal was da kommt…


----------



## hemorider (16. November 2022)

Na mal schauen wer eine Lyrik bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (16. November 2022)

Habe die 29" 160mm kaufen dürfen


----------



## MoDingens (16. November 2022)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Hab mal bestellt dann schauen wir mal was da kommt…


Hab auch bestellt 
Falls überhaupt eine geliefert wird, wär mir auch egal ob aktuell oder nicht, es kommt eh die Luftfusion rein und eventuell noch ein MST Tuning…


----------



## hemorider (16. November 2022)

war doch nicht so, die 02er Nummer finde ich bei keiner Lyrik. Na mal schauen


----------



## wartool (16. November 2022)

auf alle Fälle 52er Vorlauf..


----------



## hemorider (16. November 2022)

ja, wollte nur auch endlich mal was kaufen


----------



## loam (16. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> das ist sicher nicht die Aktuelle. laut Beschreibung nicht und vom angebots Preis auch nicht


Am Bild sind aber zumindest die neuen 23er Knöppe dran bei den Druckstufen. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## hemorider (16. November 2022)

Beschreibung geht vor Abbildung (habe beides nicht angesehen)


----------



## loam (16. November 2022)

Laut Beschreibung könnte man beides interpretieren, eher aber die alte, das stimmt. Finde auch irgendwie grad nirgends ne Charger 3 Lyrik 29"  mit 51er OS. Gibts das überhaupt noch?

EDITH: Nö. Gibt nur noch 44er Offset bei den 29ern.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (16. November 2022)

wartool schrieb:


> auf alle Fälle 52er Vorlauf..


Jetzt hab ich tatsächlich zum 2. mal den gleichen Fehler gemacht...

Wie storniert man eigentlich bei RCZ? Hab bis jetzt nur folgendes gefunden:


*I have validated and paid my order and I made a mistake in the order. I can cancel it?*
After the validation and payment of your order, we proceed to the establishment of your invoice. An invoiced order means that your payment has been recorded and your order is being prepared. We can sometimes cancel your order and refund you in the method chosen when placing the order, within 1 to 20 business days.


----------



## Poldi78 (16. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich tatsächlich zum 2. mal den gleichen Fehler gemacht...
> 
> Wie storniert man eigentlich bei RCZ? Hab bis jetzt nur folgendes gefunden:
> 
> ...


Schreib einfach eine E-Mail an Nieves mit der Bestellnummer und dass Du stornieren willst.

Hat bei mir bisher immer so funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (16. November 2022)

IBAN nicht vergessen


----------



## loam (16. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich tatsächlich zum 2. mal den gleichen Fehler gemacht...
> 
> Wie storniert man eigentlich bei RCZ? Hab bis jetzt nur folgendes gefunden:
> 
> ...


Da war der Bestellfinger wieder zu schnell am Abzug.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (16. November 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Schreib einfach eine E-Mail an Nieves mit der Bestellnummer und dass Du stornieren willst.
> 
> Hat bei mir bisher immer so funktioniert.


Hab mal ne Anfrage gesendet. Mal sehen...


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (16. November 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Da war der Bestellfinger wieder zu schnell am Abzug.


Zum zweiten fucking mal...


----------



## Remux (16. November 2022)

Ich hab meine selva s 29 am Sonntag storniert weil ich keine Verwendung mehr habe. Es hieß natürlich es ginge nur per IBAN aber habe dann parallel einen Paypal Fall aufgemacht um zu sehen was passiert . Witzigerweise kam die Paypal Rückerstattung heute morgen 😅


----------



## chbike (16. November 2022)

📰 Newsletter


----------



## ryder71 (16. November 2022)

Hab heut die Versandbestätigung von UPS erhalten - die Curas kommen! Bestellt am 14.9.22.


----------



## Babaj (16. November 2022)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Hab heut die Versandbestätigung von UPS erhalten - die Curas kommen! Bestellt am 14.9.22.


Das hört sich gut an 🥳


----------



## ryder71 (16. November 2022)

Ups, laut Bestellnummer ist es die ZEB, aber Gewicht nur 1 kg 🤔 - ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (16. November 2022)

Schau doch mal in Deinen Account, dann siehst Du, welche Order nicht mehr "en cours" ist.


(Bei mir sowohl ZEB als auch Curas noch "en cours")


----------



## Schn33fraese (16. November 2022)

ryder71 schrieb:


> aber Gewicht nur 1 kg


Das kann ein Trick sein, nur 1kg beim Paket anzugeben. Dann wird es billiger. Hat ein mir bekannter Großhändler auch lange gemacht, bis die Sache aufgeflogen ist. Jetzt schickt er mit anderen Dienstleistern...


----------



## Hans (16. November 2022)

Große Händler haben mit ihrem Dienstleister einen Rahmenvertrag , da steht immer 1 Kilo 😎


----------



## freetourer (16. November 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Das kann ein Trick sein, nur 1kg beim Paket anzugeben. Dann wird es billiger. Hat ein mir bekannter Großhändler auch lange gemacht, bis die Sache aufgeflogen ist. Jetzt schickt er mit anderen Dienstleistern...


Der Trick hat sicher noch nie funktioniert.

Die Pakete werden auf dem Versandweg mehrfach gewogen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich tatsächlich zum 2. mal den gleichen Fehler gemacht...
> 
> Wie storniert man eigentlich bei RCZ? Hab bis jetzt nur folgendes gefunden:


Spätestens bei der zweiten Anfrage, wo denn nun deine Bestellung bleibt, storniert RCZ von sich aus...


----------



## Schibbl (16. November 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Große Händler haben mit ihrem Dienstleister einen Rahmenvertrag , da steht immer 1 Kilo 😎


Das ist falsch. Die Händler müssen jedes Paket mit Gewicht und gelabelt an die Versanddienstleister übergeben. Für die Erstellung dieser Labels gibt es weitere Dienstleister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (16. November 2022)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Die Händler müssen jedes Paket mit Gewicht und gelabelt an die Versanddienstleister übergeben. Für die Erstellung dieser Labels gibt es weitere Dienstleister


Da gibt es wie immer einige Möglichkeiten. Ich zahle auf der Arbeit auch einen Pauschalpreis, egal ob 1kg oder 31kg. Aber richtig kennzeichnen muss ich dennoch. Ohne weiteren Dienstleister dazwischen. Egal, weiter.

Ich warte auf meine Zeb Ultimate. Bin gespannt. Bis jetzt habe ich immer alles ziemlich genau in der angegeben Lieferzeit bekommen.  D.h., ich bekomme die Zeb in einem Stiefel zu Nikolaus geliefert


----------



## Hans (16. November 2022)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Die Händler müssen jedes Paket mit Gewicht und gelabelt an die Versanddienstleister übergeben. Für die Erstellung dieser Labels gibt es weitere Dienstleister.



Das ist falsch. Hab selber ein Geschäft ( nix mit Fahrrad) und verschicke zig Pakete am Tag. Aufkleber mach ich mit dem Programm des Dienstleister selber und verschicke Pakete bis 31 Kilo. Da wird nix gewogen, außer es könnte über 31 Kilo sein. Auf jedem Paket steht 1 Kilo, da jedes Paket bis 31 Kilo das gleiche kostet.


----------



## xforce1 (16. November 2022)

Bei den Paketankündigungen die ich von den Transportunternehmen bekomme, sind die RCZ Sendungen seitens RCZ immer mit 1KG deklariert. Egal was es ist.
Kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor. Warum sich Stress machen? Pakete sind immer 1KG und Lieferzeit ist immer 20 Working days


----------



## md82 (16. November 2022)

Die "20 Working Days" sind aber keine in Deutschland üblichen "Working Days", nicht vergessen!


----------



## harni (16. November 2022)

Wenn bei RCZ bei ner Bestellung noch Steuer drauf kommt, muss man sich dann noch um ne Zollabwicklung kümmern? War bei der Lyrik ultimate Bestellung der Fall.
Vermutlich ne alte Variante mit Charger 2.0 aber das ist bei dem Preis egal. Auch die 52mm Offset sind für mich fahrbar.😉
Danke und Gruß harni


----------



## md82 (16. November 2022)

harni schrieb:


> Wenn bei RCZ bei ner Bestellung noch Steuer drauf kommt, muss man sich dann noch um ne Zollabwicklung kümmern? War bei der Lyrik ultimate Bestellung der Fall.
> Vermutlich ne alte Variante mit Charger 2.0 aber das ist bei dem Preis egal. Auch die 52mm Offset sind für mich fahrbar.😉
> Danke und Gruß harni


Kommt aus Frankeich = EU! Wieso sollte da Zoll anfallen?


----------



## davez (16. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich hab meine selva s 29 am Sonntag storniert weil ich keine Verwendung mehr habe. Es hieß natürlich es ginge nur per IBAN aber habe dann parallel einen Paypal Fall aufgemacht um zu sehen was passiert . Witzigerweise kam die Paypal Rückerstattung heute morgen 😅


Und bekommst Du den Newsletter noch? 😉
🤣


----------



## Remux (16. November 2022)

Ja heute zumindest noch 

Ich habe mich aber ohnehin erstmal über fahrrad.de gut eingedeckt 😂




(Und da kam noch mehr hinzu 🫠)


----------



## davez (16. November 2022)

harni schrieb:


> Wenn bei RCZ bei ner Bestellung noch Steuer drauf kommt, muss man sich dann noch um ne Zollabwicklung kümmern? War bei der Lyrik ultimate Bestellung der Fall.
> Vermutlich ne alte Variante mit Charger 2.0 aber das ist bei dem Preis egal. Auch die 52mm Offset sind für mich fahrbar.😉
> Danke und Gruß harni


Das Schengener Abkommen hat seinen Namen woher? Richtig, das ist ein kleines Dörfchen in Luxemburg. 😉 Die sind auch nicht wieder ausgetreten. Es gibt in der EU nicht nur den freien Personenverkehr sondern auch Warenverkehr. Da kann wirklich kein Zoll anfallen - ehrlich  🤣


----------



## DirtyDan80 (17. November 2022)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Hab heut die Versandbestätigung von UPS erhalten - die Curas kommen! Bestellt am 14.9.22.


Nice, meine am 2.10.22 bestellten Curas sind noch en cours. Aber das macht Hoffnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (17. November 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## ilfer (17. November 2022)

Die G2 R heute ist ja ein echtes Schnäppchen. Wenn man die zweimal bestellt, zahlt man für ein Komplettset nur 50 Euro inkl. Versand. Hat ja eine lange Leitung und kann daher gekürzt auch vorne montiert werden. Vergleichspreis ca. 150 in deutschen Shops!






						SRAM REAR Disc Brake G2 R 160mm PostMount (L.1750mm) w/o disc Black (92.5020.624.270) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SRAM REAR Disc Brake G2 R 160mm PostMount (L.1750mm) w/o disc Black (92.5020.624.270)</strong></p> <p><strong> </strong></p> <p> REAR: 160mm Postmount<br /><br />**Hose lenght: 1750mm </p> <p>Stealth-a-majig</p> <p>Clamp / Di




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Jones_D (17. November 2022)

ilfer schrieb:


> Die G2 R heute ist ja ein echtes Schnäppchen. Wenn man die zweimal bestellt, zahlt man für ein Komplettset nur 50 Euro inkl. Versand. Hat ja eine lange Leitung und kann daher gekürzt auch vorne montiert werden. Vergleichspreis ca. 150 in deutschen Shops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch hier fehlen die Schellen, wie bei der Code RSC vor kurzem, da kommen halt nochmal ~25€ dazu, wenn man nicht noch welche rumliegen hat.


----------



## chbike (17. November 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Garnitur (17. November 2022)

17:07


----------



## goldencore (17. November 2022)

Kann jemand erläutern, wo sich die ZEB Charger RC im ZEB-Lineup einsortiert? Das ist die "einfachste" Dämpferkartusche, oder?


----------



## Sub-Zero (17. November 2022)

Ja bzw. wird auch als ZEB Select bezeichnet. Select+ hat dann Charger 2.1 als RC und Ultimate Charger 2.1 RC2 (ab MY23 mit Charger 3).
Die Domain als billigere Variante der ZEB hat dann MotionControl.


----------



## JohnnyRider (17. November 2022)

Ist der Charger RC dann gleich Charger 2?
Gibt es da gutes Tuning für?


----------



## Schn33fraese (17. November 2022)

Nein. Charger RC ist die Charger 1 Kartusche mit oben einem Druckstufenregler. Ultimate RC2 hat die Charger 2.1 (oder neu die 3er) Kartusche mit zwei Reglern oben für Hi und Low Speed Druckstufe.

Tunen lassen kann man die Charger RC natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (17. November 2022)

Okay danke für die Antwort, weil MST bietet nur ab Charger 2 Tuning an.
Edit: Okay scheinbar doch, nur über den Tuningkonfigurator war kein Charger RC auswählbar


----------



## md82 (17. November 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Okay danke für die Antwort, weil MST bietet nur ab Charger 2 Tuning an.











						Charger Select Tuning - m-suspensiontech GmbH
					






					www.m-suspensiontech.com


----------



## Flo7 (17. November 2022)

Der Mario wird sich dann wundern, wenn auf einmal so viele Zeb zum Tuning kommen...


----------



## Sub-Zero (17. November 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Nein. Charger RC ist die Charger 1 Kartusche mit oben einem Druckstufenregler.


Blos damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen, es gab/ gibt folgende Kartuschen (etwa nach Entwicklungsreihenfolge:

Charger 1: Mit Bladder, gab es als RC & RCT3
Charger 2: Mit Bladder, gab es als RC & RCT3; Weiterentwicklung der Charger 1
Charger 2.1: Mit Bladder, gab es als RC, RCT3 & RC2; kein Designänderung zur 2.0, nur kleine Anpassungen.
Charger RC bzw. auch Charger Select genannt: nur als RC erhältlich; Komplett neues Desing ohne Bladder (sondern mit IFP-Kolben, vom Prinzip wie Fox Grip).
Charger 3: als RC & RC2 (k.a. ob auch RCT3): ebenfalls mit IFP (ohne Bladder), weiterentwicklung der Charger RC.

Dazu gibt es dann ein schönes durcheinander in welchen Modellen/ Modelljahren der jeweilige Charger Typ verbaut wurde... 

Edit: und für alle Varianten bietet Mario (MST) ein eigenes Tuning an (wobei logischerweise kein Unterschied zwischen Charger 2 und 2.1 ist)


----------



## goldencore (17. November 2022)

Hat denn jemand diese ZEB schon out of the box gefahren? Oder anders gefragt: Lohnt sich der Kauf?


----------



## Flo7 (17. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand diese ZEB schon out of the box gefahren? Oder anders gefragt: Lohnt sich der Kauf?



für 230€ plus Versand kann man wohl wenig falsch machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (17. November 2022)

230€? Ich sehe nur 249,99€


----------



## Flo7 (17. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> 230€? Ich sehe nur 249,99€



Ja bei Code Eingabe waren es vor paar Tagen nur 230€ obwohl sie lt Newsletter teurer gewesen wäre.

Aber bevor jetzt alle schon über Tuning nachdenken, warten wir mal ab ob sie überhaupt kommt…


----------



## prolink (18. November 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## bashhard (18. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Fox 40 für 900 Tacken ist ja auch ein geiles Angebot. Wenn ich nur das Geld für ein Parkbike hätte...


----------



## Bikesenf (18. November 2022)

Zur ZEB Charger RC ne Verständnisfrage:
Müsste doch möglich sein die Charger3-Kartusche sowie die DebonAir+ Feder nachzurüsten oder?


----------



## rush_dc (18. November 2022)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> Zur ZEB Charger RC ne Verständnisfrage:
> Müsste doch möglich sein die Charger3-Kartusche sowie die DebonAir+ Feder nachzurüsten oder?


Ja, ist möglich.


----------



## OmarLittle (18. November 2022)

Von den vier bestellten Yeti Klamotten ist heute das mickrigste Teil angekommen (Kurzarmshirt), die Verpackung war schon aufgerissen und das Teil ist ziemlich dreckig (richtige Flecken). Bestellung ist im Account auf "complete" und alle Positionen stehen auf "shipped". 
Das muss die sagenumwobene RCZ Experience sein, von der immer alle reden! 
Bin mal gespannt, was Nieves antwortet.


----------



## clowz (18. November 2022)

DirtyDan80 schrieb:


> Nice, meine am 2.10.22 bestellten Curas sind noch en cours. Aber das macht Hoffnung.





ryder71 schrieb:


> Hab heut die Versandbestätigung von UPS erhalten - die Curas kommen! Bestellt am 14.9.22.


 bin dann mal gespannt hab meine auch am 14.09 bestellt aber bisher noch nichts erhalten


----------



## rush_dc (18. November 2022)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Hab heut die Versandbestätigung von UPS erhalten - die Curas kommen! Bestellt am 14.9.22.





ryder71 schrieb:


> Ups, laut Bestellnummer ist es die ZEB, aber Gewicht nur 1 kg 🤔 - ich lass mich überraschen.



Für alle die,  die meinen es sind die cura auf dem weg.


----------



## goldencore (18. November 2022)

Vielleicht lohnt es sich ein Wartezimmer für die Curas aufzumachen...😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (18. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Vielleicht lohnt es sich ein Wartezimmer für die Curas aufzumachen...😀


Am besten mit den Trickstuff Bestellern kombinieren 😂


----------



## gosing (18. November 2022)

Tjo die Cura sind wieder im Newsletter und noch verfügbar...die ham so viele dass sie die sogar verkaufen!


----------



## Flo7 (18. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Am besten mit den Trickstuff Bestellern kombinieren 😂



Aktuell bekommt man Trickstuff Bremsen schneller


----------



## xforce1 (18. November 2022)

Kann gut sein das die angebotenen Curas freigewordene Mengen sind. Wahrscheinlich durch Stornos seitens Käufern die nicht länger warten können/wollen.

Ich habe heute auch Mail von Nieves bekommen wegen einer alten Bestellung mit dem Vermerk das es noch 2 Wochen oder einen Monat dauert und der Frage ob ich die Ware noch haben will.
Ich hatte gar nicht nachgefragt und bin ein wenig überrascht, das die sich von sich aus melden. Ist mir bis dato so noch nicht passiert.


----------



## md82 (18. November 2022)

OmarLittle schrieb:


> Von den vier bestellten Yeti Klamotten ist heute das mickrigste Teil angekommen (Kurzarmshirt), die Verpackung war schon aufgerissen und das Teil ist ziemlich dreckig (richtige Flecken). Bestellung ist im Account auf "complete" und alle Positionen stehen auf "shipped".
> Das muss die sagenumwobene RCZ Experience sein, von der immer alle reden!
> Bin mal gespannt, was Nieves antwortet.


Ich hatte die RCZ Experience gehabt, das mir ein Reifen von vier bestellten damals fehlte. Onza Ibex waren das. Habe das unmittelbar nach erhalt des Pakets gemeldet und am gleichen Tag das Geld dafür zurück bekommen, mit einer Entschuldigung von Nieves.


----------



## TearZz (18. November 2022)

Habe in den letzten 3 Wochen auch 3 Pakete von RCZ über GLS erhalten, alle tadellos verpackt. Nur mit GLS muss man Geduld haben, da das Paket trotz der Ankündigung es wäre im Paketshop gerne mal noch 2-4 Tage länger braucht


----------



## isartrails (18. November 2022)

OmarLittle schrieb:


> Das muss die sagenumwobene RCZ Experience sein, von der immer alle reden!


YOU GOT IT! 🏆


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. November 2022)

Experience:
Vorgestern 2 HS11 bestellt, eine auf Lager eine "20 working days".

Heute morgen: "Dingdong", beide Bremsen schon da😃
2 Tage, Rekord 💪


----------



## EnduroMic (19. November 2022)

Hat irgendwer die Deore Bremse bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (19. November 2022)

8:15


----------



## Ozii (19. November 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> 8:15


Geil, meine G2 R kosten einfach 39€ 😂
Wenn die Cura 4 da sind, muss ich die ja loswerden.


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. November 2022)

Es gibt tatsächlich noch die Lyrik im Angebot- so mies...?


----------



## Tricky305 (19. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Geil, meine G2 R kosten einfach 39€ 😂
> Wenn die Cura 4 da sind, muss ich die ja loswerden.


Dacht ich mir auch wo ich die im NL gesehen hatte 😂


----------



## prolink (19. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## FlowLine (19. November 2022)

FlowLine schrieb:


> Oh mann, Nieves verarscht uns.
> 
> Fox 38 GRIP 2 am 24.9.22 bestellt, per PayPal bezahlt
> wurde am 3.11.22 aufgrund fehlender Liefermöglichkeit storniert (er bat um IBAN für Rückzahlung)
> ...












						Fox Float 38 Factory 29er 170mm Federgabel Grip2 Boost 2022 Org N
					

Federgabel Mountainbike Fox Float 38  Factory Serie  38er Standrohre  Modell 2022  OEM-Gabel ohne...,Fox Float 38 Factory 29er 170mm Federgabel Grip2 Boost 2022 Org N in Rheinland-Pfalz - Lascheid




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Hier gibt's die stornierte Gabel nun auch beim "RCZ Powerseller"...

Von wegen "nicht lieferbar"...da hat Nieves uns leider doch Märchen erzählt :-(, schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (20. November 2022)

MorgenNL

p.s. die stornierten Minions sind jetzt auch wieder im Shop aufgetaucht. Gleiche Artikel Nr. wie die bestellten


----------



## Diddo (20. November 2022)

Bin gespannt wann die ersten Lyrik Ultimate C3 von Ende Oktober ankommen


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (20. November 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wann die ersten Lyrik Ultimate C3 von Ende Oktober ankommen


Nicht. 

Gab's da wirklich das 23er Modell? Bin dort neulich wieder über ne Lyrik gestolpert, im Kleingedruckten wars dann aber die Charger 2.1 Version...
Gehirn im Sonntagsmodus, C3 und Charger3 durcheinandergeschmissen.


----------



## prolink (20. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Hans (20. November 2022)

Sagt mal, die 29er Revelation mit 140 mm die gestern im Angebot war, ist das eine mit 35 mm Standrohren ?


----------



## Mcmoneysack1988 (20. November 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Sagt mal, die 29er Revelation mit 140 mm die gestern im Angebot war, ist das eine mit 35 mm Standrohren ?


da gehe ich mal ganz stark von aus. die 32mm Version ist ja nun schon sehr alt.


----------



## harni (20. November 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Sagt mal, die 29er Revelation mit 140 mm die gestern im Angebot war, ist das eine mit 35 mm Standrohren ?


War aber vorhin nicht mehr zu finden oder hab ich sie übersehen?


----------



## Hans (20. November 2022)

harni schrieb:


> War aber vorhin nicht mehr zu finden oder hab ich sie übersehen?



Ist weg , aber vielleicht kommt die wieder 😎


----------



## Vogward (21. November 2022)

Der arme Nieves. Das wird eine Stornowelle geben...



			https://www.bike24.de/p1688440.html


----------



## wartool (21. November 2022)

hier stand Mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (21. November 2022)

Vogward schrieb:


> Der arme Nieves. Das wird eine Stornowelle geben...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1688440.html


Ich muss zugeben, die 20€ Aufpreis sind mir die kürzere Wartezeit (und die Stornierungsgefahr...) wert zumal ich die tatsächlich für mich behalten wollte.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (21. November 2022)

Vogward schrieb:


> Der arme Nieves. Das wird eine Stornowelle geben...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1688440.html


Wieso, er ist die Curas doch anscheinend losgeworden.




An Bike24  😂


----------



## DirtyDan80 (21. November 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, die 20€ Aufpreis sind mir die kürzere Wartezeit (und die Stornierungsgefahr...) wert zumal ich die tatsächlich für mich behalten wollte.


Bin auch am überlegen zu stornieren. Nur hab ich noch ne Gabel laufen und ich hab Angst das die aus Rache dann nicht geliefert wird.


----------



## goldencore (21. November 2022)

Jetzt zu stornieren und bei Bike24 zu bestellen ist Feigheit vor dem Feind und eines echten Schnäppchenjägers unwürdig!


----------



## loam (21. November 2022)

Hab heute auch sone Mail von denen bekommen, wo sie fragen ob ich noch 2 3 Wochen warten will. 😬
Müsste schauen welche Artikel. Denke die DT ex Laufräder.


----------



## prolink (21. November 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Garnitur (21. November 2022)

12:50


----------



## boarderking (21. November 2022)

super, nur weil der Code für den RS Coil 210x55 nicht funktioniert musste ich jetzt die 170 er Lyrik kaufen....dabei fahr ich gar kein 27,5 er mehr


----------



## goldencore (21. November 2022)

Ich hätte noch ein wirklich top 27.5 er DT Swiss Vorderrad im Bikemarkt. Dann hättest du zwei Dinge, die du nicht brauchst, aber sehr gut zusammenpassen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (21. November 2022)

@boarderking 
Ich könnte evtl noch einen schönen Nomad 4 Rahmen in Tan "beisteuern"...


----------



## Tricky305 (21. November 2022)

Und zack haste ein RCZ-Projektbike 😂


----------



## RaceFace67 (21. November 2022)

Meine Bike24 Curas sind am selben Tag versandt worden. _seufz_


----------



## Steefan (21. November 2022)

Hab auch bei Bike24 zugeschlagen - ich geh davon aus, dass viele stornieren werden und der RCZ-Deal platzen wird.


----------



## prolink (21. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## cbtp (21. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wundert mich, dass die Cura noch nicht drinnen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (21. November 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> wundert mich, dass die Cura noch nicht drinnen ist



Gib ihnen noch 1-2 Tage... ggf. verschicken sie dann aber reichlich Stornos


----------



## harni (21. November 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Hab heute auch sone Mail von denen bekommen, wo sie fragen ob ich noch 2 3 Wochen warten will. 😬
> Müsste schauen welche Artikel. Denke die DT ex Laufräder.


Ja das ist die Bestellung mit den DT Swiss EX 1700 Laufrädern...


----------



## rosso80 (21. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein wirklich top 27.5 er DT Swiss Vorderrad im Bikemarkt. Dann hättest du zwei Dinge, die du nicht brauchst, aber sehr gut zusammenpassen würden.


Doch, würde Vorne 27,5 und hinten 29 fahren, hatten wir auch noch nicht ;-)


----------



## davez (21. November 2022)

RCZ fühlt sich wie eine Warenterminbörse mit hohem counterparty Risiko an. Eigentlich verticken die Optionsscheine. Ahh, jetzt weiß ich warum die in Luxemburg sitzen 😂 oder ist es doch Glücksspiel? 😉😂


----------



## OmarLittle (21. November 2022)

rosso80 schrieb:


> Doch, würde Vorne 27,5 und hinten 29 fahren, hatten wir auch noch nicht ;-)


Das erste *echte* Mullet sozusagen? Fände ich gut.


----------



## null-2wo (21. November 2022)

party in the front, business in the back?


----------



## rosso80 (21. November 2022)

Das wäre dann das erste Dragster-Bike...


----------



## ryder71 (21. November 2022)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Für alle die,  die meinen es sind die cura auf dem weg.


Es war die ZEB - heute geliefert.


----------



## loam (22. November 2022)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Es war die ZEB - heute geliefert.


Welche genau?


----------



## Tricky305 (22. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Gib ihnen noch 1-2 Tage... ggf. verschicken sie dann aber reichlich Stornos


Laut Nieves soll es noch 2-3 Wochen dauern. 
Nachdem ich gestern über das Angebot von Bike24 gestolpert bin hab ich direkt mal nachgefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricky305 (22. November 2022)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Es war die ZEB - heute geliefert.


Und wann bestellt?


----------



## DirtyDan80 (22. November 2022)

Tricky305 schrieb:


> Laut Nieves soll es noch 2-3 Wochen dauern.
> Nachdem ich gestern über das Angebot von Bike24 gestolpert bin hab ich direkt mal nachgefragt.


Er schrieb mir auch noch mindestens weitere 2-3 Wochen Wartezeit für die Cura. Bin gerade hin und her gerissen. 
Wegen der Lyrik konnte er noch gar nichts sagen. Er meinte nur das die Lieferzeiten aktuell noch länger als gewöhnlich wären. 😂


----------



## Tricky305 (22. November 2022)

DirtyDan80 schrieb:


> Er schrieb mir auch noch mindestens weitere 2-3 Wochen Wartezeit für die Cura. Bin gerade hin und her gerissen.
> Wegen der Lyrik konnte er noch gar nichts sagen. Er meinte nur das die Lieferzeiten aktuell noch länger als gewöhnlich wären. 😂


Bei der Cura juckt es mir auch gerad echt in den Fingern! Hab halt nur keine Lust dann zwei Sätze hier zu haben 🙄


----------



## DirtyDan80 (22. November 2022)

Tricky305 schrieb:


> Bei der Cura juckt es mir auch gerad echt in den Fingern! Hab halt nur keine Lust dann zwei Sätze hier zu haben 🙄


Die Cura bei RCZ stornieren? 
Ich denke ich treffe heute noch die Entscheidung. Hab fast alle Teile für mein neues Bike. War auch aber auch sehr blauäugig mich auf RCZ zu verlassen.


----------



## RaceFace67 (22. November 2022)

Dann sei doch froh, dass es die jetzt auch noch bei bike24 gibt.
Ganz die selben müssten es, laut Beschreibung, nicht sein. Bei RCZ hatten beide die knapp 2m Leitungslänge - bei Bike24 sind die vorderen kürzer. Für's Lastenrad wären die RCZ praktisch gewesen.


----------



## ryder71 (22. November 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Welche genau?


Die Charger RC mit 170 mm.


----------



## Flo7 (22. November 2022)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Die Charger RC mit 170 mm.



29", also die um 230€?


----------



## ryder71 (22. November 2022)

Tricky305 schrieb:


> Und wann bestellt?


Am 14.09.2022


----------



## ryder71 (22. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 29", also die um 230€?


Nein, damals um ca. 350,- 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (22. November 2022)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Die Charger RC mit 170 mm.


Bereits beantwortet


----------



## Nd-60 (22. November 2022)

8:33

Die 38 müsste man schon aus Prinzip kaufen...


----------



## teatimetom (22. November 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> 8:33
> 
> Die 38 müsste man schon aus Prinzip kaufen...


FOX RACING SHOX Fourche 38 FLOAT 29" Performance 180mm GRIP 3-Pos 15x110mm Black (103.22111) = 499.99e au lieu de 1387.44e

499 Flocken und dann Zack, Krankheit, Projektaufgabe. Ei Like


----------



## ma1208 (22. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> RCZ fühlt sich wie eine Warenterminbörse mit hohem counterparty Risiko an. Eigentlich verticken die Optionsscheine. Ahh, jetzt weiß ich warum die in Luxemburg sitzen 😂 oder ist es doch Glücksspiel? 😉😂


Tut zwar nichts zur Sache, aber RCZ sind nicht in Luxemburg, sondern in Frankreich ansässig. Nur deren Dienstleister fürs Fulfillment - Luxroutage - sitzt da. Das sind zwei verschiedene Unternehmen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (22. November 2022)

Die beiden DHX2 Factory (incl. Feder) ohne Angabe der Einbaulänge als Überraschungspaket wäre auch ein Kandidat für


teatimetom schrieb:


> und dann Zack, Krankheit, Projektaufgabe. Ei Like


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. November 2022)

Irgendwie braucht ihr das Drama aber, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (22. November 2022)

Bisher wirklich nur für den Eigenbedarf und Freunde bestellt.


----------



## davez (22. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Bisher wirklich nur für den Eigenbedarf und Freunde bestellt.


Ich bewundere Dich, bei mir war es echt ein paar mal reines "Schnäppchenfieber". Da muss ich echt noch an mir arbeiten 😉


----------



## fone (22. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Die beiden DHX2 Factory (incl. Feder) ohne Angabe der Einbaulänge als Überraschungspaket wäre auch ein Kandidat für


Kein Problem, die gibts auf der Seite eh nicht. 

Nur die DTSwiss X1900 Vorderräder ärgern mich, nachdem ich im Sommer die Nerven verloren habe und bei Rose bestellt habe, zum doppelten Preis.
Und eingebaut ist es eh noch nicht. Irgendwie finde ich in meinem Kisten keine Centerlock-Adapter ("da müssten doch irgendwo noch...").


----------



## Sub-Zero (22. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Kein Problem, die gibts auf der Seite eh nicht.


Kurz vor meinem Kommentar gabs die noch. 
Um so besser wenn sich dann so schwere Entscheidungen von selbst lösen  😂


----------



## Garnitur (22. November 2022)

10:41


----------



## EnduroMic (22. November 2022)

Frage in die Runde, ob ich was falsch mache:

Wenn ich im aktuellen Newsletter auf die einzelnen Produkte klicke (zB Shimano 520 Rear Brake), dann komme ich immer zu einer Seite, auf der alle Shimano Produkte gezeigt werden.
 Das angeklickte Produkt finde ich dort aber nie. 
Ist nicht nur bei Shimano so, die Pike letzte Tage konnte ich auch nicht finden…


----------



## prolink (22. November 2022)

wenn der Artikel verkauft ist dann ist er nicht mehr auf der Seite zu finden


----------



## prolink (22. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Allseasonbiker (22. November 2022)

Bei den EX1700 kann "Disc Brake Mount" ja beides bedeuten, CL oder 6 Loch, oder?


----------



## aibeekey (22. November 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Bei den EX1700 kann "Disc Brake Mount" ja beides bedeuten, CL oder 6 Loch, oder?



Leider ja. Ich hoffe trotzdem einmal auf IS 
Bei den anderen DT Swiss stand explizit CL dabei. Aber das muss nix heißen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (22. November 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Bei den EX1700 kann "Disc Brake Mount" ja beides bedeuten, CL oder 6 Loch, oder?



Damals (27.9.2022) stand 6 holes dabei! 






Wenn man aber die Nummer bei Google eingibt kommt bei Rose ein LR mit Centerlock.

Das es jetzt nicht mehr dabei steht, bedeutet nichts gutes für uns.


----------



## chentao (22. November 2022)

*Nein, sind lt. DT Swiss Centerlock:

WEX1700BEIXSO11691
WEX1700BEIXSO11692*


----------



## loam (22. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Damals (27.9.2022) stand 6 holes dabei!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1590188
> 
> ...


Joar, genau. In der Beschreibung stand damals 6 Loch. Was für Honks. Is jetzt nichma mehr die Beschreibung sicher, oder watt? 
Aber bei dem Laden is ja eh nix sicher. 😂


----------



## UserX1 (22. November 2022)

chentao schrieb:


> *Nein, sind lt. DT Swiss Centerlock:
> 
> WEX1700BEIXSO11691
> WEX1700BEIXSO11692*


Das habe ich befürchtet und daher die Bestellung storniert, nachdem Nieves von weiteren Verzögerungen geschrieben hat.
Bei der Cura hoffe ich noch, dass es eine Lieferung geben wird.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (22. November 2022)

Stornieren und Geld zurück scheint zumindest nicht automatisch zu funktionieren...

Nachdem ich bei der Stornierung seitens RCZ 3 mal nachhaken musste, passiert jetzt bei meiner Stornierung der Lyrik wieder nix in Sachen refund...

Da man so eine RCZ Bestellung bei einer Lieferzeit in Kontientaldriftgeschwindigkeit schonmal vergessen kann, möchte ich nicht wissen, wieviel Kohle die durch vergessene stornierte Bestellungen einfach so einstreichen.
Ich lieb den Laden trotzdem (irgendwie)  😂


----------



## cbtp (22. November 2022)

UserX1 schrieb:


> Bei der Cura hoffe ich noch, dass es eine Lieferung geben wird.


Ja, die werden von Bike24 ausgeliefert


----------



## chentao (22. November 2022)

So hingegen lauten die Artikelnummern der 6-Loch Variante:


----------



## Babaj (22. November 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Ja, die werden von Bike24 ausgeliefert


Das wird schon. Ich warte auf RCZ ☺️


----------



## Schibbl (22. November 2022)

Ist es nicht total Wumpe ob 6-Loch oder CL? Im Zweifelsfall ein Adapter drauf oder CL Scheiben und schon läuft das Laufrad. Diese kosmetischen Kleinigkeiten, welche manche so wichtig finden sind echt spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (22. November 2022)

Trotzdem ärgerlich, hätte mir das EX1700 VR nicht bestellt wenn nicht expliziert 6-Loch dran gestanden wäre (hab keine Lust auf CL). 
Mal sehen was Nieves auf die Reklamation schreibt. Vielleicht gibts wenigstens paar Loality points.


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (22. November 2022)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ist es nicht total Wumpe ob 6-Loch oder CL? Im Zweifelsfall ein Adapter drauf oder CL Scheiben und schon läuft das Laufrad. Diese kosmetischen Kleinigkeiten, welche manche so wichtig finden sind echt spannend.


Magura MDR-P 6 loch Scheibe z.b. darf laut Magura nicht mit einem Centerlock Adapter montiert werden.


----------



## Schibbl (22. November 2022)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Magura MDR-P 6 loch Scheibe z.b. darf laut Magura nicht mit einem Centerlock Adapter montiert werden.


Gibt es dafür von Magura eine Begründung?


----------



## rush_dc (22. November 2022)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ist es nicht total Wumpe ob 6-Loch oder CL? Im Zweifelsfall ein Adapter drauf oder CL Scheiben und schon läuft das Laufrad. Diese kosmetischen Kleinigkeiten, welche manche so wichtig finden sind echt spannend.


Ich verstehe es auch nicht, klar 6 Loch ist mir auch lieber aber wenn's günstig ist nehm ich auch cl.


----------



## Nd-60 (22. November 2022)

Wahrscheinlich weil sie schwimmend gelagert ist und die CL Aufnahme, vor allem in Verbindung mit einem Adapter, auch ein gewisses Spiel aufweist.


----------



## loam (22. November 2022)

Laut den IBC "Fachleuten" ist Centerlock ja quasi unfahrbar und löst sich eh ständig.  
Alleine deswegen müsste ich es eigtl. mal testen, oder ob das wieder nur so ein Gerücht ist, was sich wacker hält. Kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.

Einzigen Nachteil sehe ich nur in der Auswahl an Naben/Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (22. November 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil sie schwimmend gelagert ist und die CL Aufnahme, vor allem in Verbindung mit einem Adapter, auch ein gewisses Spiel aufweist.


Die schwimmende Lagerung bringt doch axiales Spiel für den Reibring der Scheibe, Während die Fertigungstoleranzen der CL-Aufnahme für den Nachteil von tangentialem Spiel sorgen kann und das unabhängig von der schwimmenden Lagerung und keinen weiteren Einfluss auf den schwimmend gelagerten Reibring hat. Eine Erläuterung von Magura wäre hier sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Nd-60 (22. November 2022)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Die schwimmende Lagerung bringt doch axiales Spiel für den Reibring der Scheibe, Während die Fertigungstoleranzen der CL-Aufnahme für den Nachteil von tangentialem Spiel sorgen kann und das unabhängig von der schwimmenden Lagerung und keinen weiteren Einfluss auf den schwimmend gelagerten Reibring hat. Eine Erläuterung von Magura wäre hier sehr hilfreich.


Liest sich u.A. hier anders






						Spiel Magura MDR-P Bremsscheiben
					

Hallo allerseits,  mich würde mal interessieren wie viel Spiel in Drehrichtung die Magura mdr-p Bremsscheiben haben dürfen. Ich fahre die Kombi vorne 220 hinten 200mm und der erste Belag ist nun runtergebremst. Meiner Meinung nach hat sich bei den Bremsscheiben ein viel zu großes Spiel...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Mr_Chicks (23. November 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Laut den IBC "Fachleuten" ist Centerlock ja quasi unfahrbar und löst sich eh ständig.
> Alleine deswegen müsste ich es eigtl. mal testen, oder ob das wieder nur so ein Gerücht ist, was sich wacker hält. Kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Einzigen Nachteil sehe ich nur in der Auswahl an Naben/Scheiben.


Dann mach ich wohl was falsch. Fahr jetzt seit 3 Jahren Centerlock. Noch nie was gelöst. 
Oder es liegt daran, das ich keiner von den Fachleuten bin


----------



## Nd-60 (23. November 2022)

würdest du viel auf dem HR springen, ist ein lockern möglich.


----------



## esmirald_h (23. November 2022)

Wichtig ist halt, dass die Scheibe mit dem CL Adapter verschraubt ist. Und nicht nur geklemmt.


----------



## loam (23. November 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> würdest du viel auf dem HR springen, ist ein lockern möglich.


Das Argument kommt ja immer dann. Aber mal unter uns. Ich denke das ist in der Realität doch ein sehr kleiner Prozentsatz, der überhaupt dazu in der Lage ist, und  dann auch noch CL fährt.

Also ich kann leider nicht wie Mcaskill am HR rumhüpfen. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## OmarLittle (23. November 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Also ich kann leider nicht wie Mcaskill am HR rumhüpfen. 🤷‍♂️



Antrag auf Forenrausschmiss ist raus


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. November 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Das Argument kommt ja immer dann. Aber mal unter uns. Ich denke das ist in der Realität doch ein sehr kleiner Prozentsatz, der überhaupt dazu in der Lage ist, und  dann auch noch CL fährt.
> 
> Also ich kann leider nicht wie Mcaskill am HR rumhüpfen. 🤷‍♂️


Ich habe damit mehrere Saint Sattel zerstört.


----------



## chentao (23. November 2022)

Interessant. Keramikkolben defekt? Oder "nur" undicht ?


----------



## Nd-60 (23. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ich habe damit mehrere Saint Sattel zerstört.


Besser, als wenn sie Bremsaufnahme abreisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. November 2022)

chentao schrieb:


> Interessant. Keramikkolben defekt? Oder "nur" undicht ?


Saintfoto habe ich nicht, ist aber der gleiche Sattel.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. November 2022)

Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich via Bunny Hop mit dem HR auf einer Mauer gelandet bin. Bei gezogener Bremse ist das eine extreme Belastung für den Bremssattel. Ich denke aber, dass das auch am weichen Adapter von Shimano lag. Mit einem Hope Adapter habe ich das nicht geschafft.


----------



## prolink (23. November 2022)

Shimano Sättel sind halt aus Aludruckguss
Hope ist aus denn Vollen Gefräßt
das hält schon mehr aus


----------



## prolink (23. November 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## youdontknow (23. November 2022)

Schade, die EX1700er für 300 Flocken wären schon attraktiv (gewesen).


----------



## basti2022 (23. November 2022)

bei der GX Gruppe (nicht komplette Gruppe). Kann man das gleichstellen mit so einem Upgrade-Kit?








						SRAM GX Eagle 1x12-fach Upgrade-Kit mit Kassette
					

Das GX Eagle 1x12-fach Upgrade-Kit mit Kassette von SRAM bietet zuverlässige Schaltungskomponenten für Dein Bike Dieses SRAM Upgrade-Kit der Serie GX Eagle für 1x12-fach-Antriebe hat die passende Kassette direkt dabei. Es setzt sich zusammen aus dem




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## OmarLittle (23. November 2022)

Das kann dir keiner genau sagen nehme ich an, du kaufst bei RCZ grundsätzlich die Katze im Sack.


----------



## fone (23. November 2022)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ist es nicht total Wumpe ob 6-Loch oder CL? Im Zweifelsfall ein Adapter drauf oder CL Scheiben und schon läuft das Laufrad. Diese kosmetischen Kleinigkeiten, welche manche so wichtig finden sind echt spannend.


Naja, Centerlock ist vergleichbar mit Pressfit am Innenlager. Insofern hat man doch lieber ne vernünftige Lösung ohne Adapter. 

Bei meinen Laufrädern war es dann das kleinste Übel, solange sie die richtige Laufradgröße, die richtigen Einbaumaße, die richtige Maulweite und den richtigen Freilauf haben.


----------



## basti2022 (23. November 2022)

OmarLittle schrieb:


> Das kann dir keiner genau sagen nehme ich an, du kaufst bei RCZ grundsätzlich die Katze im Sack.


dachte ich mir eh... da bestelle ich lieber wo anders. 
Warte jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit auf meine Bestellungen (Cura4 und Pike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (23. November 2022)

Curas vorgestern storniert (Bike24 gestern bekommen), heute kam das Geld von RCZ zurück. Kann nicht klagen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. November 2022)

Na vielleicht kommen die ganzen Selvas dann auch bei bike24 zum Schnäppchenpreis. Die gab es ja auch lange im Newsletter.


----------



## loam (23. November 2022)

Antwort von Nieves zu dem EX LRS:

"dear sir 
we do not specify the mounting on the product file because we do not know it."


----------



## fone (23. November 2022)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Wichtig ist halt, dass die Scheibe mit dem CL Adapter verschraubt ist. Und nicht nur geklemmt.


Guter Hinweis.
Aber der Adapter ist natürlich ganz schön schwer.

Auch stellt sich gerade die Frage, ob ich solche Adapter oder lieber neue Scheiben kaufe...

Edit: Moment, 10 Euro mehr zahlen aber 100g sparen? Ok. Ich bestelle.


----------



## fone (23. November 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Antwort von Nieves zu dem EX LRS:
> 
> "dear sir
> we do not specify the mounting on the product file because we do not know it."


Der Satz ist aus einer Mail von 2012 kopiert.


----------



## Flo7 (23. November 2022)

Wer traut sich??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (23. November 2022)

Die Bike24 Cura ist definitiv mit unterschiedlichen Leitungslängen vorn/hinten. Im Bikemarkt gibt‘s eine die sogar schon mit CNC Hebeln gepimpt ist für 239,-


----------



## davez (23. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wer traut sich??
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1590642


Ich würde mal sagen, die hatten zu viele Stornos in den letzten Wochen....


----------



## RaceFace67 (23. November 2022)

Ein witziger prank wäre jetzt massenhaft zu bestellen und mit der Überweisung 20 workingdays zu warten


----------



## freetourer (23. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wer traut sich??
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1590642


Um welchen Artikel geht es denn dabei?


----------



## Remux (23. November 2022)

Ist ja auch bullshit zu behaupten Paypal Refund ginge nicht und kaum öffnet man einen Fall ist die Kohle sofort wieder da.
Die haben wohl keinen Bock mehr auf Gebühren bzw wollen noch länger mit dem Geld der Glücksritter arbeiten 🤭


----------



## delphi1507 (23. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ist ja auch bullshit zu behaupten Paypal Refund ginge nicht und kaum öffnet man einen Fall ist die Kohle sofort wieder da.
> Die haben wohl keinen Bock mehr auf Gebühren bzw wollen noch länger mit dem Geld der Glücksritter arbeiten 🤭


Eigentlich ist es so das PayPal die Gebühren ja auch wieder gutschreiben wenn man eine Rückerstattung macht... Wenn man dann aber per PayPal bezahlte Bestellungen per Iban erstattet bleibt man auf den Kosten sitzen.. die vom ursprünglichen Betrag abgezogen wurden.


----------



## Remux (23. November 2022)

Die ewige Wartezeit bis das Geld per Überweisung wieder da ist erkaufen sie sich halt durch die IBAN Ausrede.
Da hatte ich keinen Bock drauf 🤭


----------



## oli_obi (23. November 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Tut zwar nichts zur Sache, aber RCZ sind nicht in Luxemburg, sondern in Frankreich ansässig. Nur deren Dienstleister fürs Fulfillment - Luxroutage - sitzt da. Das sind zwei verschiedene Unternehmen.


Hm, woher hast du diese Information? In den AGBs und auch sonst in allen Angaben handelt es sich ja um die Firma N.B.D. S.à.r.l. Ob Nieves aus dem Home Office in Frankreich arbeitet, kann natürlich sein...

ARTICLE 14 : GELTENDES RECHT UND GERICHTSSITZ​Sollte es zu Unstimmigkeiten zwischen NBD S.à.r.l. und einem seiner Kunden kommen die nur auf dem Rechtsweg geklärt werden können, gilt das luxemburgische Recht, da NBD S.à.r.l. seinen Sitz im Grossherzogtum Luxemburg hat. Der zuständige Gerichtssitz ist Luxemburg.


----------



## ma1208 (24. November 2022)

Ok, sorry, dann scheint das nicht mehr der Fall zu sein. Früher hatten die einen französischen Sitz. Und Steuernummer etc. Dann sind sie von mir unbemerkt nach Luxemburg umgezogen. Dann ist meine Aussage oben wohl nicht (mehr) korrekt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. November 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Dann sind sie von mir unbemerkt nach Luxemburg umgezogen.


In zwanzig Werktagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (24. November 2022)

Hm, ich oute mich mal als "Glücksritter". Habe sowohl die 36er Fox für 377€ all. inkl. und zwei (ja, ich habe hier auch aktuell zwei Direto X) Saris H3 für 380€/Stk. bestellt - egal ob mit Vorüberweisung oder nicht - mich wundert doch, dass der Kram auch heute noch verfügbar ist - übersehe ich beim Preis was? Der Saris H4 wurde zugegenermaßen die Tage vorgestellt und die Fox hat nur die GRIP Dämpfung - aber die Preise fand ich schon attraktiv?


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (24. November 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Hm, ich oute mich mal als "Glücksritter". Habe sowohl die 36er Fox für 377€ all. inkl. und zwei (ja, ich habe hier auch aktuell zwei Direto X) Saris H3 für 380€/Stk. bestellt - egal ob mit Vorüberweisung oder nicht - mich wundert doch, dass der Kram auch heute noch verfügbar ist - übersehe ich beim Preis was? Der Saris H4 wurde zugegenermaßen die Tage vorgestellt und die Fox hat nur die GRIP Dämpfung - aber die Preise fand ich schon attraktiv?


Der Preis stimmt. Alles andere sieht man wenn es da ist (oder auch nicht)  🤷‍♀️


----------



## prolink (24. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Haehnchen (24. November 2022)

Handelt es sich bei der Lyrik um die Charger 3 Variante? Die Artikelnummer finde ich nicht im Netz.






						ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 160mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.613.002) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 160mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.613.002)</strong></p> <p>Travel: 160mm<br />Wheel Size: 29"<br />Spring: Debon Air<br />Damping: Charger RC2<br />Adjustments: External rebound, low speed/high s




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




EDIT: Laut Beschreibung mit 51er Offset - Die neuen haben allerdings ausschließlich 44mm. Denke damit hat es sich geklärt - schade!


----------



## Duc851 (24. November 2022)

Offset ist ein lösbares Problem 😅


			EMRG


----------



## Haehnchen (24. November 2022)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Offset ist ein lösbares Problem 😅
> 
> 
> EMRG



Hat doch nichts damit zu tun, dass mir das Offset nicht passt? Das 51er Offset weist auf das alte Chassis und die Charger 2 hin. Ich möchte aber die neue Charger 3


----------



## Flo7 (24. November 2022)

Sehr seltsam aber das da echte Fotos hinterlegt sind!?


----------



## Sub-Zero (24. November 2022)

Haehnchen schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber die neue Charger 3


Die wird es so schnell nicht geben bei RCZ 😂


----------



## MTBTac (24. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (24. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Die wird es so schnell nicht geben bei RCZ 😂



Naja sag das nicht, wenn man sieht wie schon die Aftermarket Version "verschleudert" wird... 600€ und du bekommst aktuell die Zeb oder Lyrik Ultimate mit Charger3. 

Ich hab vorhin Nieves angeschrieben ob er bestätigen kann, dass die Gabel kommt die auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.


----------



## OmarLittle (24. November 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ok, sorry, dann scheint das nicht mehr der Fall zu sein. Früher hatten die einen französischen Sitz. Und Steuernummer etc. Dann sind sie von mir unbemerkt nach Luxemburg umgezogen. Dann ist meine Aussage oben wohl nicht (mehr) korrekt.



Die Retoure für das verranzte Shirt, welches ich erhalten habe, geht jedenfalls nach Wissembourg (Frankreich).
Auf die Nachfrage, was mit den restlichen Positionen meiner Bestellung sei kam keine Antwort, dafür aber eine PayPal Rückzahlung über diese Posten. Die Überweisung für das Shirt geht dann an die IBAN, die ich ins Paket legen sollte 🤪 bin ja mal gespannt, ob das dann die Versandkosten beinhaltet... denn wenn man mich gefragt hätte, ob man mir das 10 € Shirt für 12,50 Versand schicken soll, hätte ich wohl dankend abgelehnt.
Alles in allem find ich RCZ immer noch nen coolen Laden (zumindest für Teile, den Stress mit Klamotten gebe ich mir wohl nicht mehr), Nieves gibt sich schon Mühe, aber es wirkt doch recht konfus bzw. nicht professionell.


----------



## BockAufBiken (24. November 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Haehnchen (24. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Naja sag das nicht, wenn man sieht wie schon die Aftermarket Version "verschleudert" wird... 600€ und du bekommst aktuell die Zeb oder Lyrik Ultimate mit Charger3.
> 
> Ich hab vorhin Nieves angeschrieben ob er bestätigen kann, dass die Gabel kommt die auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.


Super, lass mich bitte wissen, wenn du eine Antwort hast!


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (24. November 2022)

Ich kann euch jetzt schon sagen, dass euch die Antwort nicht gefallen wird


----------



## oli_obi (24. November 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Hm, ich oute mich mal als "Glücksritter". Habe sowohl die 36er Fox für 377€ all. inkl. und zwei (ja, ich habe hier auch aktuell zwei Direto X) Saris H3 für 380€/Stk. bestellt - egal ob mit Vorüberweisung oder nicht - mich wundert doch, dass der Kram auch heute noch verfügbar ist - übersehe ich beim Preis was? Der Saris H4 wurde zugegenermaßen die Tage vorgestellt und die Fox hat nur die GRIP Dämpfung - aber die Preise fand ich schon attraktiv?


Der Saris ist gefühlt schon seit Monaten immer mal wieder zu dem Preis drinnen. Ob und wann etwas kommt, ist nie sicher. Das gehört dazu, aber das Geld war bisher noch nie "weg".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (25. November 2022)

Ich habe gerade eine Selva Extended 29'' und den 210x55 (300Lbs) Mod storniert. Könnte also sein, dass die mal wieder im NL auftauchen. 

Beim Unterschied von nur 250,- habe ich mich dann doch für die neue Lyrik Ultimate entschieden, zumal bei RCZ bei der Formula kein Zubehör dabei sein wird.


----------



## hemorider (25. November 2022)

Ja, leider immer ohne Zubehör. Bei Formula bist du da schnell wieder bei 100€ für Tools und CTS


----------



## boarderking (25. November 2022)

Was ist denn mit diesem ex1700, zum 5. Mal drinnen aber nie bestellbar.....


----------



## rohood (25. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit diesem ex1700, zum 5. Mal drinnen aber nie bestellbar.....


Sind immer für paar minuten verfügbar. Hab grstern welche ergattern können. Dummerweise überlesen, dass es microspline sind. 
Schreib mir gern mal, würde si zum eigenpreis abgeben sobald sie da sind


----------



## rush_dc (25. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wer traut sich??
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1590642


O


boarderking schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit diesem ex1700, zum 5. Mal drinnen aber nie bestellbar.....


Vermutlich Stornierungen? Hab die auch im September bestellt. Bin auch am überlegen ob ich stornieren soll, momentan wäre einiges zu guten Preisen zu haben.  Bei rcz  ists halt unsicher ob die überhaupt jemals kommen.


----------



## Jones_D (25. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Beim Unterschied von nur 250,- habe ich mich dann doch für die neue Lyrik Ultimate entschieden, zumal bei RCZ bei der Formula kein Zubehör dabei sein wird.





hemorider schrieb:


> Ja, leider immer ohne Zubehör. Bei Formula bist du da schnell wieder bei 100€ für Tools und CTS


Meine Dt Swiss F535 letztes Jahr kam in Retail Verpackung von RCZ, also nicht immer nur OEM Ware.


----------



## prolink (25. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## pAn1c (25. November 2022)

Gerade im Newsletter entdeckt: *BANK TRANSFER PAYMENT ONLY *

Ist das neu?


----------



## loam (25. November 2022)

Haha, machen die das, um einer Paypal "Fall" Eröffnung zu entgehen? Kohle incoming bei Stornierung: 2000 working days


----------



## isartrails (25. November 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Gerade im Newsletter entdeckt: *BANK TRANSFER PAYMENT ONLY *
> 
> Ist das neu?


Ich wage mal ne Prognose: RCZ wird in der aktuellen Geschäftsform das Jahr 2023 nicht überleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brewmaster (25. November 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich wage mal ne Prognose: RCZ wird in der aktuellen Geschäftsform das Jahr 2023 nicht überleben.


Machs doch endlich besser


----------



## aibeekey (25. November 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Haha, machen die das, um einer Paypal "Fall" Eröffnung zu entgehen? Kohle incoming bei Stornierung: 2000 working days





isartrails schrieb:


> Ich wage mal ne Prognose: RCZ wird in der aktuellen Geschäftsform das Jahr 2023 nicht überleben.



Vielleicht werden dann ja die Preise wieder besser, wenn nicht 50% der Zeit für Stornos drauf geht?

Mal abgesehen von den ganzen Rock Shox Teilen die letzten Wochen, war das vor paar Jahren im Schnitt noch viel viel günstiger. Mein erster DT Swiss LRS mit 350er und EX511 hat 140€ gekostet. Jetzt legt man 300€ hin, was nach wie vor ein guter Kurs ist aber nicht mehr so pervers günstig wie früher.

Ich könnte mit dem Modell leben, ob PayPal oder Überweisung ist mir egal... Hab eh noch nie was storniert sondern im Fall der Fälle einfach zum Selbstkostenpreis in den Bikemarkt gesetzt


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (25. November 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Haha, machen die das, um einer Paypal "Fall" Eröffnung zu entgehen? ...



Vielleicht müsste RCZ doch mal seine Prognosequalität und -aussagen auf der Seite etwas verbessern.

Oder wo das nicht geht einen Countdown einbauen:
a la "Versand wenn die letzten 60 Stück auch verkauft sind."


----------



## Catsoft (25. November 2022)

Gerade von Nieves die Auskunft bekommen, dass die Curas noch 3-4 Wochen dauern sollen. Ich versuch mal zu stornieren...


----------



## Sub-Zero (25. November 2022)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Gerade von Nieves die Auskunft bekommen, dass die Juras noch 3-4 Wochen dauern sollen. Ich versuch mal zu stornieren...


Bei dem Preis den Bike24 für das Cura Set inkl. Scheiben aktuell aufruft (199€) würde ich nicht zögern zu stornieren.


----------



## 7SidedCube (25. November 2022)

Bin ich nur zu blöd zu suchen oder steht bei den b24-Curas keine Scheibengröße?


----------



## Steefan (25. November 2022)

203


----------



## goldencore (25. November 2022)

Mit leichter Scham bin ich jetzt auch eingeknickt und habe bei RCZ die Cura storniert. (Geht nur per Mail, oder?)

Ist eigentlich gegen die Schnäppchenjäger Ehre...


----------



## RaceFace67 (25. November 2022)

Naja, er war ja auch weit von seinen 20 Arbeitstagen entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozii (25. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Mit leichter Scham bin ich jetzt auch eingeknickt und habe bei RCZ die Cura storniert. (Geht nur per Mail, oder?)
> 
> Ist eigentlich gegen die Schnäppchenjäger Ehre...


Online gibt es auch ein Formular.
Bin im Moment auch hin und her gerissen... Irgendwie reizt mich die Code RSC für 200€


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. November 2022)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Gerade von Nieves die Auskunft bekommen, dass die Curas noch 3-4 Wochen dauern sollen. Ich versuch mal zu stornieren...


Mich hat er ohne Nachfrage angeschrieben, daß es noch dauert und ob ich warten oder stornieren will🤔


----------



## goldencore (25. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Online gibt es auch ein Formular.
> Bin im Moment auch hin und her gerissen... Irgendwie reizt mich die Code RSC für 200€


Wo finde ich das?


----------



## Sub-Zero (25. November 2022)

Um auch mal wieder was positives von RCZ zu berichten, diese Woche das im Sep. bestellte EX1700 VR (27,5") angekommen und wie beschrieben mit 6-Loch Aufnahme. TL-Felgenband montiert und TL Ventil lag auch bei. Dazu TipTop verpackt (hatte ja hier schon einige Geschichten über schlecht verpackte LR gelesen).


----------



## Aninaj (25. November 2022)

Woher wisst ihr eigentlich, das Nieves ein Mann ist? Nieves ist eigentlich ein spanischer Mädchenname. 

Allerdings wird man auch immer mit „Dear Sir“ angeschrieben, egal ob Mann oder Frau… wobei das vermutlich in 90% der Anschreiben auch stimmt…


----------



## goldencore (26. November 2022)

Es besteht wohl eher die Vermutung, dass Nieves viele Menschen ist, quasi divers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozii (26. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wo finde ich das?








						Contact Us RCZ Bike Shop
					

RCZ Bike Shop




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Da gibt es den Punkt 
ASKING FOR A RETURN , hier die 2te Option und dann das Feld ausfüllen


----------



## Babaj (26. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Mit leichter Scham bin ich jetzt auch eingeknickt und habe bei RCZ die Cura storniert. (Geht nur per Mail, oder?)
> 
> Ist eigentlich gegen die Schnäppchenjäger Ehre...


Ich versuche nicht einzuknicken. Fällt mir aber auch schwer.


----------



## goldencore (26. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Contact Us RCZ Bike Shop
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop
> ...


Ah, ok. Das hatte ich schon gemacht.

@Babaj Ich wollte eigentlich auch nicht, aber wenn es noch 4 Wochen dauert, dann bin ich am Ende noch im Urlaub, wenn die Dinger kommen und außerdem hätte ich jetzt demnächst Muße zum basteln, da ich die Bremsen tatsächlich selber fahren will und nicht für 300€ bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen loswerden möchte. (Das soll ausdrücklich keine Unterstellung an dich sein!)


----------



## Ozii (26. November 2022)

Hier stand Müll


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. November 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Ich versuche nicht einzuknicken. Fällt mir aber auch schwer.


Ich habe die Curas storniert, die Selva und den Mod. Letztere beiden gibt es in Dtl. nicht für 450,- bzw. 260,- aber gerade beim Mod weiß man nicht, ob das schon die neue Version ist und wenn nicht, hat man dann auch wieder nur Scherereien. Keine Ahnung, ob da Cosmic Sports etwas dran machen würde.

Den EX1700 LRS werde ich wohl auch abbestellen. Gerade mit den aktuellen Codes kann ich mir für 350,- einen ähnlichen LRS aufbauen und der hat dann 6-loch. Ich denke, dass RCZ gerade jetzt viele Stornos reinbekommt.


----------



## mihael (26. November 2022)

ich hab noch 2 Sätze neuwertige 4er Curas hier von letztem Frühling. Die werd ich dann im Dezember reinstellen.
Aber bei den Aktionen ist es dann eh schwee ne neuwertige 4er Cura Überhaupt zu verkaufen, da man sie ja auch nicht verschenken möchte.


----------



## prolink (26. November 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## davez (26. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass RCZ gerade jetzt viele Stornos reinbekommt.


Yep, die Curas sind halt lange überfällig und sowohl bei den Bremsen als auch Gabeln gab es bei den regulägen Händlern viele attraktive Angebote.

Gestern kamen - ohne Vorwarnung - meine Reynolds Laufradsätze an (bestellt Ende September). Überhaupt bin ich echt zufrieden, denn fast alles was ich über den Herbst bei RCZ bestellt hatte ist angekommen (Fox Gabeln, Fox Dämpfer, Syntace Lenker, Enve Sattelstütze usw.). Insofern eigentlich für RCZ alles gut gelaufen (von so Kleinigkeit wie fehlende Kabolt Achsen abgesehen 😉).

Die Veränderung hin zur Vorkasse nur über Banküberweisung ist mutig. Denn dafür ist der Laden einfach zu unzuverlässig und die Kommunikation zu schlecht


----------



## Montigomo (26. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Es besteht wohl eher die Vermutung, dass Nieves viele Menschen ist, quasi divers!


Nieves aus Dingenskirchen


----------



## michael66 (26. November 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Bin ich nur zu blöd zu suchen oder steht bei den b24-Curas keine Scheibengröße?


Sind zweimal 203 mm Bremsscheiben geliefert worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7SidedCube (26. November 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Sind zweimal 203 mm Bremsscheiben geliefert worden.


Danke! Also doch wahrscheinlich erstmal warten und auf RCZ hoffen. Zum Glück habe ich mich an die goldene RCZ-Regel gehalten: Nur unnötigen Luxus bestellen, nix auf das man zwingend angewiesen ist.


----------



## md82 (26. November 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Danke! Also doch wahrscheinlich erstmal warten und auf RCZ hoffen. Zum Glück habe ich mich an die goldene RCZ-Regel gehalten: Nur unnötigen Luxus bestellen, nix auf das man zwingend angewiesen ist.


Genauso ist es nämlich! 👍🏻☺️ Würde mich allerdings über die Lyrik RC freuen, dann kann die nämlich ins Hardtail. 

Der Formula Mod soll ins Glen irgendwann, wenn er denn kommt. Hat jemand aus der Bestellung um den 01.10. schon einen Dämpfer bekommen?


----------



## goldencore (26. November 2022)

Wie lange braucht Nieves denn so, bis es irgendeine Reaktion auf eine Stornierung gibt?


----------



## Rick7 (26. November 2022)

20 working days


----------



## goldencore (26. November 2022)

Und so ohne Witz mit Bart bis zu den Füßen?


----------



## culoduro (26. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wie lange braucht Nieves denn so, bis es irgendeine Reaktion auf eine Stornierung gibt?


Mal länger, mal kürzer als 20 Tage nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## ma1208 (27. November 2022)

Ich habe die Woche was storniert. Bestätigung per Email kam nur einen Tag später. Dort war die Rückzahlung mit 1 bis 20 Arbeitstagen angekündigt.


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2022)

Und es hat dann auch genau 20 Werktage gedauert. Das is Methode…


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> *Und es hat dann auch genau 20 Werktage gedauert.* Das is Methode…


Bei deinem Glück würde ich Lotto spielen  👆😂👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohood (27. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und es hat dann auch genau 20 Werktage gedauert. Das is Methode…


Ich hab bisher 2 mal was storniert. Bestätigung kam am nächsten Tag. Rückzahlung nach 6 und 8 Wovhen und viel nervigen schreiben, dass er es endlich mal machen soll.


----------



## Remux (27. November 2022)

Wie gesagt, direkt Paypal Fall aufmachen und die Kohle ist schnell zurück. 
Per Banküberweisung ist jetzt schon extremes Glücksspiel


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. November 2022)

Ich habe in den letzten drei Wochen drei Sachen storniert und eine Sache wurde von Seiten RCZ storniert. Jedes Mal hatte ich das Geld innerhalb weniger Tage.


----------



## ma1208 (27. November 2022)

Wegen der ganzen Paypal-Fälle, die ihr wegen eurer Ungeduld aufgemacht habt, geht nun kein Paypal mehr


----------



## delphi1507 (27. November 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Wegen der ganzen Paypal-Fälle, die ihr wegen eurer Ungeduld aufgemacht habt, geht nun kein Paypal mehr


Im Shop könnte ich es gestern beim testen auswählen 🤷


----------



## Babaj (27. November 2022)

Gab's eigentlich eine Selva S in letzter Zeit im Angebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (27. November 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Gab's eigentlich eine Selva S in letzter Zeit im Angebot?


Am 22.10 auf jeden Fall 😉


----------



## Rick7 (27. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Und so ohne Witz mit Bart bis zu den Füßen?


Das war kein Witz...


----------



## Babaj (27. November 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Am 22.10 auf jeden Fall 😉


Kagge, die hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## prolink (27. November 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## delphi1507 (27. November 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Kagge, die hatte ich übersehen.


Ich leider nicht 😱


----------



## goldencore (27. November 2022)

Ich habe Freitag storniert und bisher keine Reaktion. Ich warte mal bis morgen. Mir ging es erstmal darum, dass der Storno aktenkundig ist. Dem Geld kann ich ja dann notfalls anschließend hinterherlaufen.


----------



## Ozii (27. November 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Wegen der ganzen Paypal-Fälle, die ihr wegen eurer Ungeduld aufgemacht habt, geht nun kein Paypal mehr


Rcz ist nicht nur Deutschland. Wer weiß, wie die anderen im Ausland so drauf sind


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Rcz ist nicht nur Deutschland. Wer weiß, wie die anderen im Ausland so drauf sind


Na der Deutsche an sich hat es schon gern termingerecht  🙈 😇


----------



## davez (27. November 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Im Shop könnte ich es gestern beim testen auswählen 🤷


Paypal geht noch grundsätzlich, wohl aber nicht mehr mit den aktuellen Codes 

"ONLY use this code *after* you choose BANK TRANSFER as payment mode"

Bin gespannt, wie lange sie das durch ziehen


----------



## Ahija (27. November 2022)

Macht’s komplett uninteressant für mich. Wer heutzutage noch mit Vorkasse zahlt, egal wo, ist komplett auf dem Holzweg. 

Nichtmal wegen RCZ, ist eine generelle Entscheidung meinerseits. 
Ist wie dieses Konzept von Bargeld.. antiquiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grifoncino (27. November 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Macht’s komplett uninteressant für mich. Wer heutzutage noch mit Vorkasse zahlt, egal wo, ist komplett auf dem Holzweg.
> 
> Nichtmal wegen RCZ, ist eine generelle Entscheidung meinerseits.
> Ist wie dieses Konzept von Bargeld.. antiquiert


Hm, ja PayPal ist ja quasi nicht vorkasse 😳🙄

Ich bestelle in vielen Shops mit Vorkasse, wenn ich dann 2-5% Ersparnis habe, unterschiedlich je nach Anbieter. Bei manchen gibt's auch nichts. Je nachdem was es ist und wie schnell es gehen soll wähle ich zwischen Vorkasse, Rechnung und PayPal.
Niemals schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn ich mir aber unsicher bin, dann entweder Rechnung, PayPal oder Klarna.


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. November 2022)

Macht nachdenklich- ob hier lediglich nochmal schnell Geld eingesammelt wird, welches nicht einfach per paypal zurückgeholt werden kann....?


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. November 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Macht nachdenklich- ob hier lediglich nochmal schnell Geld eingesammelt wird, welches nicht einfach per paypal zurückgeholt werden kann....?


Ich denke sie wollen einfach die Anzahl der Stornos reduzieren.


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ich denke sie wollen einfach die Anzahl der Stornos reduzieren.


Eine verlässliche Angebots- und Verfügbarkeitskommunikation würde das ebenso bewirken…


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und es hat dann auch genau 20 Werktage gedauert. Das is Methode…


Ich hab ihnen zurück geschrieben wieso denn jetzt noch 20 working days auf Rückzahlung.
Zwei Tage später war das Geld da, auf mein PayPal-Konto,wie von mir gewünscht 🙂


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihnen zurück geschrieben wieso denn jetzt noch 20 working days auf Rückzahlung.
> Zwei Tage später war das Geld da, auf mein PayPal-Konto,wie von mir gewünscht 🙂


Hat bei mir bei den letzten beiden Stornos nichts gebracht und es ging, trotz Paypal Zahlung, nur via IBAN.


----------



## michael66 (27. November 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Gab's eigentlich eine Selva S in letzter Zeit im Angebot?


Bei Alutech gibt's drei verschiedene Modelle der Selva S für 549€








						Sonderangebote
					

Auf der Suche nach Schnäppchen werden Sie in dieser Kategorie fündig. Anbauteile und Zubehör, das wir als Sonderangebote oder Restposten haben, gibt es hier




					alutech-cycles.com


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ich denke sie wollen einfach die Anzahl der Stornos reduzieren.


Theoretisch macht die Zahlungsweise keinen Unterschied bzgl. Stornierung. Im Falle einer Banküberweisung ist es eben sehr viel schwieriger, wenn sie sich querstellen.
Schnäppchen hin oder her- da bin ich raus.


----------



## oli_obi (27. November 2022)

Guter Move von RCZ mit den Banküberweisungen. Vielleicht sind dann hier im Faden die ewigen Heulsusen wieder weg und wir können ungestört spannende RCZ-Schnäppchen diskutieren, die mal kommen und mal nicht. Wenn sich weniger Leute auf die Schnäppchen stürzen, bleibt für die mit den stärkeren Nerven auch mehr übrig 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. November 2022)

Genau so.


----------



## Mr.A (27. November 2022)

betrifft mich zwar nicht weil ( fast ) nie bei RCZ bestelle, aber ich kaufe auch nur noch in shops in denen paypal möglich ist. Grund ist schlicht und einfach Bequemlichkeit. Hab keinen Bock mich im banking einzulocken und irgendwelche elendslangen Iban Nummern reinzumorsen. Das ich mir über paypal notfalls mein Geld wieder holen kann ist ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt, den ich auch schon 2x genutzt habe.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. November 2022)

Mr.A schrieb:


> betrifft mich zwar nicht weil ( fast ) nie bei RCZ bestelle, aber ich kaufe auch nur noch wenn paypal möglich ist. Grund ist schlicht und einfach Bequemlichkeit. Hab keinen Bock mich im banking einzulocken und irgendwelche elendslangen Iban Nummern reinzumorsen.


Die Scheisse bei RCZ ist halt, dass man oft sehr schnell sein muss, wenn man was abbekommen möchte. Das war mit Paypal schon einfacher.


----------



## Grifoncino (27. November 2022)

Mr.A schrieb:


> betrifft mich zwar nicht weil ( fast ) nie bei RCZ bestelle, aber ich kaufe auch nur noch in shops in denen paypal möglich ist. Grund ist schlicht und einfach Bequemlichkeit. Hab keinen Bock mich im banking einzulocken und irgendwelche elendslangen Iban Nummern reinzumorsen. Das ich mir über paypal notfalls mein Geld wieder holen kann ist ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt, den ich auch schon 2x genutzt habe.


Handyapp mit Rechnungsscan? Überweisung ist dann genauso schnell erledigt wie mit PayPal einloggen mit 2 Faktor Authentifizierung.
Gott wir sprechen über maximal 1 Minute.
Aber hey. PayPal ist Gott


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. November 2022)

Grifoncino schrieb:


> Handyapp mit Rechnungsscan? Überweisung ist dann genauso schnell erledigt wie mit PayPal einloggen mit 2 Faktor Authentifizierung.
> Gott wir sprechen über maximal 1 Minute.
> Aber hey. *PayPal ist Gott*


Ne, aber bei RCZ ist 1 Minute zuviel der Untergang! 😱


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. November 2022)

Hat mal jemand probiert ob der code trotzdem funktioniert,auch wenn man nicht "Überweisung" auswählt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuthepro (27. November 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand probiert ob der code trotzdem funktioniert,auch wenn man nicht "Überweisung" auswählt?


Ja geht nicht 😂


----------



## prolink (27. November 2022)

dann werden die Bestellungen zurückgehen vermutlich
habe meine 2 letzten Stornos obwohl IBAN verlangt wurde auf Paypal Konto zurück bekommen diese woche
die versteht glaub ich keiner


----------



## aibeekey (27. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Die Scheisse bei RCZ ist halt, dass man oft sehr schnell sein muss, wenn man was abbekommen möchte. Das war mit Paypal schon einfacher.



Wird jetzt ja eigentlich noch einfacher.
Bestellen und dann gemütlich 24h Zeit, um ihnen den Nachweis zu schicken.
Dafür gibt es jetzt dann vermutlich nein Haufen Kandidaten bei denen der Finger schneller als das Hirn sind, die dann am Ende einfach nix überweisen. Aber dann geht es eben nochmal in den Newsletter. Das dürfte einfacher zu handhaben sein als diese Storno-Flut von den ganzen Pfeifen


----------



## aibeekey (27. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> dann werden die Bestellungen zurückgehen vermutlich
> habe meine 2 letzten Stornos obwohl IBAN verlangt wurde auf Paypal Konto zurück bekommen diese woche
> die versteht glaub ich keiner



Ist ja egal ob die Bestellungen X_überweisung zurück gehen, solange X_überweisung >= X_paypal - n_storno


----------



## Mr.A (27. November 2022)

Grifoncino schrieb:


> Handyapp mit Rechnungsscan? Überweisung ist dann genauso schnell erledigt wie mit PayPal einloggen mit 2 Faktor Authentifizierung.
> Gott wir sprechen über maximal 1 Minute.
> Aber hey. PayPal ist Gott


meine Regel, du darfst das nat. gerne machen


----------



## Cyborg (27. November 2022)

Eine Überweisung? Was ist denn das?


----------



## Cyborg (27. November 2022)

Grifoncino schrieb:


> Überweisung ist dann genauso schnell


Und dann dauert es bis zu fünf Tagen bis das Geld bei RCZ angekommen ist.


----------



## oli_obi (27. November 2022)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Und dann dauert es bis zu fünf Tagen bis das Geld bei RCZ angekommen ist.


SEPA = 1 Tag europaweit


----------



## Grifoncino (28. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ne, aber bei RCZ ist 1 Minute zuviel der Untergang! 😱


Ja, deshalb Überweisung wählen. Heißt also schnell  bestellen, danach gemütlich und in Ruhe überweisen und Screenshot schicken. Easy.
Das Lagersystem wird ja nach bestellaufgabe aktualisiert.


----------



## Sub-Zero (28. November 2022)

Also wie soll das jetzt genau laufen?
Nach Abschluß der Bestellung (mit Zahlungsmethode Vorkasse) muss man innerhalb 24h den Betrag überweisen und zur Bestätigung einen Screenshot der Überweisung an RCZ schicken. Richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Eine verlässliche Angebots- und Verfügbarkeitskommunikation würde das ebenso bewirken…


Ist bei dem Geschäftsmodell von RCZ vermutlich nicht ganz einfach weil


			
				Nieves schrieb:
			
		

> "dear sir...we do not know it."


Das Verrückte: Es ist seit vielen Jahren so und es wird immer noch von den selben Leuten diskutiert wie vor vielen Jahren.


----------



## Andreas0301 (28. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ist bei dem Geschäftsmodell von RCZ vermutlich nicht ganz einfach weil
> 
> Das Verrückte: Es ist seit vielen Jahren so und es wird immer noch von den selben Leuten diskutiert wie vor vielen Jahren.


Die Definition von Wahnsinn ist: *immer wieder das Gleiche zu tun und andere Ergebnisse zu erwarten*.
Albert Einstein


----------



## prolink (28. November 2022)

Es geht weiter
Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. November 2022)

Verdammt, jetzt gab es endlich die richtige Gabel und ich war zu langsam 🙈


----------



## delphi1507 (28. November 2022)

Der aktuelle französische Newsletter sagt nur  Zahlung per Überweisung/PayPal möglich... Nicht das PayPal nicht möglich wäre...


----------



## Cuthepro (28. November 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Der aktuelle französische Newsletter sagt nur  Zahlung per Überweisung/PayPal möglich... Nicht das PayPal nicht möglich wäre...


Es gab bestimmte Newsletter in denen explizit nur Überweisung erwähnt wurde zB am WE mit den 10-20% aufs gesamte Sortiment!


----------



## AgentZero0 (28. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Verdammt, jetzt gab es endlich die richtige Gabel und ich war zu langsam 🙈


Wie wärs denn mit ner DVO Diamond?


Remux schrieb:


> Diverse DVO Federelemente gut reduziert :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder auch Selva S von Alutech für 549


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit ner DVO Diamond?
> 
> Oder auch Selva S von Alutech für 549


Hätte schon am liebsten ne Lyrik Ultimate, zumal für den Preis. Aber 150mm mit 44mm Offset gibts von DVO auf Fahhrrad.de sowieso nicht.

Ich hatte sie schon im Warenkorb, aber nach durchklicken des Bestellvorgangs kam dann am Ende nicht mehr verfügbar 😢


----------



## AgentZero0 (28. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Hätte schon am liebsten ne Lyrik Ultimate, zumal für den Preis. Aber 150mm mit 44mm Offset gibts von DVO auf Fahhrrad.de sowieso nicht.
> 
> Ich hatte sie schon im Warenkorb, aber nach durchklicken des Bestellvorgangs kam dann am Ende nicht mehr verfügbar 😢


Ja so gings mir auch ein paar mal.
Hab jetzt mittlerweile ne neue 2023 Lyrik Ultimate gekauft, da es mir dann zu dumm wurde.  
Die Cura wird aber nicht abbestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix123 (28. November 2022)

Hat zufällig Ende Oktober jemand diese Gabel bestellt?
ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 150mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.567.011)​Ich war mir eigentlich sicher, dass ich nach dem Offset geschaut habe und er 42mm war. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Nun steht 51mm drinnen. Wurde das durch RCZ geändert oder war ich zu blöd, richtig zu schauen.


----------



## PraterRadler (28. November 2022)

Habe Ende Oktober ne 170er bestellt und sehr genau darauf geachtet eine mit 42er Offset zu bestellen.
Im gleichen Newsletter war auch Deine mit 011 Endung - bin mir ziemlich sicher dass die auch damals schon 51er Offset hatte.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. November 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig Ende Oktober jemand diese Gabel bestellt?
> ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 150mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.567.011)​Ich war mir eigentlich sicher, dass ich nach dem Offset geschaut habe und er 42mm war. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Nun steht 51mm drinnen. Wurde das durch RCZ geändert oder war ich zu blöd, richtig zu schauen.


Ich glaube die hatte ich auch bestellt und wieder storniert. Weil sie 51mm Offset hatte.

Wäre interessant, ob die von heute wirklich 42mm OS hat.


----------



## Diddo (28. November 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig Ende Oktober jemand diese Gabel bestellt?
> ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 150mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.567.011)​Ich war mir eigentlich sicher, dass ich nach dem Offset geschaut habe und er 42mm war. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Nun steht 51mm drinnen. Wurde das durch RCZ geändert oder war ich zu blöd, richtig zu schauen.


Ende Oktober hab ich die 00.4020.567.027 bestellt, also 42mm.


----------



## flix123 (28. November 2022)

Heieiei, dank euch. Dann war ich wohl zu blöd richtig zu schauen. Dank euch. Zum Glück hab ich es vor Lieferung nochmal gecheckt


----------



## fone (28. November 2022)

Was genau macht nochmal das Offset?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (28. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Was genau macht nochmal das Offset?


Frag ich mich auch. Vermutlich macht es das Rad unfahrbar...


----------



## Diddo (28. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Was genau macht nochmal das Offset?


Marginale Änderungen an der Geometrie die vermutlich 90% im Blindtest nicht merken werden?


----------



## Sub-Zero (28. November 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Marginale Änderungen an der Geometrie die vermutlich 90% im Blindtest nicht merken werden?


Bezogen auf den sich ändernden Radstand oder auf den unterschiedlichen Nachlauf (der das Lenkverhalten beeinflusst)?


----------



## fone (28. November 2022)

Ja.


----------



## fone (28. November 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Marginale Änderungen an der Geometrie die vermutlich 90% im Blindtest nicht merken werden?


10% sollen das im Blindtest erkennen?  
Ein Loris Vergier könnte das nicht.


----------



## AgentZero0 (28. November 2022)




----------



## Sub-Zero (28. November 2022)

Bin gespannt ob die Yari aus m Shop demnächst im NL (mal wieder) auftaucht. Könnte ich als Teilespender brauchen. Aber bisher war ich bei den Yaris immer zu langsam...
Oder doch bei der Lyrik Select aus dem heutigen NL zugreifen? 🤔


----------



## xforce1 (28. November 2022)

Ich gestehe: Wenn mir die Heinzelmännchen nachts die Gabel gegen eine identische mit anderem Offset tauschen würden, würde ich es beim fahren mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit erstmal nicht merken.


----------



## aah (28. November 2022)

Jetzt muss ich tatsächlich mal hier reinschreiben und die Schwarmintelligenz bemühen, und das auch noch Off-Topic (bitte seht es mir nach, aber die gesammelte RCZ-Expertise ist hier und nicht bei den Rennradlern). Und zwar hab ich bei den Corima WS58 zugeschlagen, als sie das erste mal im Newsletter aufgetaucht sind, und gerade eben habe ich die guten Stücke erhalten. Decals verschiedene Farben (Ehrensache, aber zumindest sind beim Hinterrad auch die anderen Decals dabei), ansonsten alles gut (sogar mit Schnellspannern und Taschen), aber: Es ist die rimbrake-Version, und nur das Vorderrad hat einen erkennbaren brake track an dem die Oberfläche aufgerauht wurde. Die Nabe ist aber definitiv an beiden non-disc, und die decals besagen nix von "DX" (was bei Corima für disc steht). Die Hinterradfelge ist quasi bis in Felgenhorn glossy. Hat da einfach jemand einen Arbeitsschritt vergessen oder wurde eine Disc-Felge mit einer Rim-Nabe kombiniert für den no-brake-Klassiker? Ich hab mal Nieves (und Corima) geschrieben, aber ich bin dermaßen perplex dass ich es auch hier loswerden wollte.


----------



## prolink (28. November 2022)

Abend Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (28. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Hätte schon am liebsten ne Lyrik Ultimate


Gibt es doch noch heute bei BC mit dem Code für RS. Unter 700,- Bei der Selva S bei Alutech ist kein Zubehör dabei und das kommt mit passendem CTS (hier ist nur das Rote verbaut), Öl und Spezialwerkzeug auch schon noch 100,-


----------



## davez (28. November 2022)

aah schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich tatsächlich mal hier reinschreiben und die Schwarmintelligenz bemühen, und das auch noch Off-Topic (bitte seht es mir nach, aber die gesammelte RCZ-Expertise ist hier und nicht bei den Rennradlern). Und zwar hab ich bei den Corima WS58 zugeschlagen, als sie das erste mal im Newsletter aufgetaucht sind, und gerade eben habe ich die guten Stücke erhalten. Decals verschiedene Farben (Ehrensache, aber zumindest sind beim Hinterrad auch die anderen Decals dabei), ansonsten alles gut (sogar mit Schnellspannern und Taschen), aber: Es ist die rimbrake-Version, und nur das Vorderrad hat einen erkennbaren brake track an dem die Oberfläche aufgerauht wurde. Die Nabe ist aber definitiv an beiden non-disc, und die decals besagen nix von "DX" (was bei Corima für disc steht). Die Hinterradfelge ist quasi bis in Felgenhorn glossy. Hat da einfach jemand einen Arbeitsschritt vergessen oder wurde eine Disc-Felge mit einer Rim-Nabe kombiniert für den no-brake-Klassiker? Ich hab mal Nieves (und Corima) geschrieben, aber ich bin dermaßen perplex dass ich es auch hier loswerden wollte.


----------



## prolink (29. November 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Montigomo (29. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für ein Lenker https://www.rczbikeshop.com/fr/jd-handlebar-jd-mtb465a-31-8x720mm-black.html? Kann man irgendwo mehr Infos dafür finden? 4 EUR anstat 177! ;-)


----------



## RaceFace67 (29. November 2022)

JD ist einer der größten Sattelstützen und Lenkerhersteller, unter anderem mach(t)en die für TranzX, Zoom, Kalloy, Ritchey und ganz ganz viele Eigenmarken ihre Produkte.


----------



## Montigomo (29. November 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> JD ist einer der größten Sattelstützen und Lenkerhersteller, unter anderem mach(t)en die für Zoom, Kalloy, Ritchey und ganz ganz viele Eigenmarken ihre Produkte.


Danke aber mir ist wirklich scher vorzustellen, dass so ein Lenker 177 EUR gekostet hat...


----------



## RaceFace67 (29. November 2022)

UVPs halt... https://www.taiwantrade.com/suppliers/detail.html?companyid=97773 ohne Marke ist es heute schwierig, was an den Mann zu bringen. Würde ich aber mehr vertrauen als AliExpress.


----------



## DeluXer (29. November 2022)

https://www.amazon.de/Contec-Riser-Brut-Aluminium-Lenker/dp/B00H7LK62W
		


Der hat die gleiche Herstellernummer


----------



## schneller Emil (29. November 2022)

gerad die UPS ankündigung von RCZ bekommen - müsste die Cura sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_obi (29. November 2022)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> gerad die UPS ankündigung von RCZ bekommen - müsste die Cura sein


Wann bestellt? Meine vom 28.09. sind noch nicht unterwegs


----------



## ryder71 (29. November 2022)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> gerad die UPS ankündigung von RCZ bekommen - müsste die Cura sein


Auch meine Curas wurden heute angekündigt.


----------



## h.jay (29. November 2022)

na super ... und ich hab storniert. Jetzt werden die Curas schneller ausgeliefert als das Geld zurücküberwiesen


----------



## Poldi78 (29. November 2022)

Hmm, ich habe meine direkt am 13.09. bestellt...glaube war der erste Tag, dass die im NL aufgetaucht sind. Meine sind aber noch nichts unterwegs.


----------



## goldencore (29. November 2022)

h.jay schrieb:


> na super ... und ich hab storniert. Jetzt werden die Curas schneller ausgeliefert als das Geld zurücküberwiesen


Genau so geht es mir auch. Die von Bike24 sind schon da. Ach, Schwamm drüber.


----------



## LTB (29. November 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich habe meine direkt am 13.09. bestellt...glaube war der erste Tag, dass die im NL aufgetaucht sind. Meine sind aber noch nichts unterwegs.


+1
am 14.09. bestellt....noch kein infos ob die unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (29. November 2022)

Geht nach Alphabet.


----------



## goldencore (29. November 2022)

Vor- oder Nachnahme?
Ich habe B und W. Das war schon in der Schule prekär, da mal hinten, mal vorne angefangen wurde, wenn die Hausaufgaben abgefragt wurden.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (29. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Vor- oder Nachnahme?
> Ich habe B und W. Das war schon in der Schule prekär, da mal hinten, mal vorne angefangen wurde, wenn die Hausaufgaben abgefragt wurden.


Genau so ist das bei RCZ.
Da wird auch mal hinten und mal vorne angefangen 😂


----------



## flowforfun (29. November 2022)

Die Curas von B24 liegen in der Packstation, jetzt warte ich aber auf die Laufräder von RCZ.....


----------



## goldencore (29. November 2022)

Ich warte auf eine Zeb. Bin also auch noch im Bälleparadies des Online-Handels dabei.

Ich hatte schon im anderen Thread gefragt: Gibt's für die Curas Adapter für Trigger (Bikeyoke links, SRAM rechts)


----------



## littledevil (29. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich warte auf eine Zeb. Bin also auch noch im Bälleparadies des Online-Handels dabei.
> 
> Ich hatte schon im anderen Thread gefragt: Gibt's für die Curas Adapter für Trigger (Bikeyoke links, SRAM rechts)


So was?








						Formula Schellenadapter Cura / C1 / CR1 / CR3 für X9 / X0 / X01 / XX1 Trigger
					

Durch Austausch dieser Schellenbefestigung kann man die SRAM Trigger direkt an der Formula Bremse montieren. Kompatibilität:Formula CuraFormula C1Formula CR1Formula CR3Ausführungen:rechts: Ausführung: für rechte SeiteMontageort: rechte BremseHerstell




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Babaj (29. November 2022)

Ich habe zwar noch keine Info von UPS wegen den Curas, trotzdem freue ick mir wie ein Schnitzel.
Paniertes Schnitzel natürlich. ☺️


----------



## davez (29. November 2022)

h.jay schrieb:


> na super ... und ich hab storniert. Jetzt werden die Curas schneller ausgeliefert als das Geld zurücküberwiesen


Ist doch genial, jetzt wird es demnächst wieder Curas im Newsletter geben. Du hast also eine zweite Chance. Und wenn Du "Glück" hast noch bevor Dein Geld wieder auf dem Konto ist 😂


----------



## h0tte (29. November 2022)

was meint ihr, wann die ZEB RC 29 raus geschickt werden ? Mich drängt es nicht, aber werde langsam mein Projektbike aufbauen, das einzige was fehlt ist die Gabel und Brems-Geber


----------



## davez (29. November 2022)

h0tte schrieb:


> was meint ihr, wann die ZEB RC 29 raus geschickt werden ? Mich drängt es nicht, aber werde langsam mein Projektbike aufbauen, das einzige was fehlt ist die Gabel und Brems-Geber







Ich habe eine ganze Menge dieses Jahr bestellt. Es dauerte zwischen 1 Woche bei lagernd und 4 Wochen bis 4 Monaten bei nicht lagernden Waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tte (29. November 2022)

Check check, also wie üblich, alles easy!


----------



## Ozii (29. November 2022)

Hatte bei rcz auch Mal nach nem Stand gefragt und als Antwort kam ne Stornierung.
Bin voll verdutzt und werde mich von rcz fernhalten. Haut rein, aber das ist für mich auch mit planbarer langen Wartezeit nicht praktikabel.


----------



## Steefan (29. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Hatte bei rcz auch Mal nach nem Stand gefragt und als Antwort kam ne Stornierung.
> Bin voll verdutzt und werde mich von rcz fernhalten. Haut rein, aber das ist für mich auch mit planbarer langen Wartezeit nicht praktikabel.



Ist natürlich blöd gelaufen... aber üblicherweise fragen die explizit, ob man stornieren will (so zumindest bei mir)... evtl. im Ton vergriffen?


----------



## isartrails (29. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> ... aber üblicherweise fragen die explizit,


Bei RCZ gibt's kein "üblicherweise"... 
Das haben hier schon mehrere berichtet, dass ihnen auf Nachfrage mit Storno geantwortet wurde.
Eher machen sie Unterschiede in der "Behandlung" von Erstbestellern oder Wiederholungskunden.
Oder es hängt einfach von der Laus ab, die Nieves über die Leber gelaufen ist, oder dem Restalkoholpegel oder der Qualität des Körpersaftaustauschs vom Vorabend.
Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## prolink (29. November 2022)

Stonierung hatte ich auch schon ohne Nachfrage. halt nicht Lieferbar der Artikel


----------



## Ozii (29. November 2022)

Solange jemand mein Geld hat, bin ich immer nett und höflich.
Aber so bin ich raus. 
Ich habe mich bewusst auf rcz eingelassen und war mir der langen Lieferzeit auch klar.
Mein Motto ist auch: Geduld ist die Kunst, nur ganz langsam wütend zu werden.

Habe als Antwort ein PayPal Case jetzt eröffnet.

Fühl mich voll verarscht.


----------



## der-gute (29. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Stonierung hatte ich auch schon ohne Nachfrage. halt nicht Lieferbar der Artikel


Als ob das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht


----------



## heliusdh (29. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Habe als Antwort ein PayPal Case jetzt eröffnet.



Ok, dann haben die heute dann den vierten Fall eröffnet bekommen *g
Es geht von keine Reaktion auf Nachfrage, über Strono durch RCZ bis hin zu Storno durch den Kunden (wo anders günstiger gefunden und sofort lieferbar) und das nur aus dem Bekanntenkreis


----------



## Schnerrget (29. November 2022)

Auch ne Versandbestätigung für die Cura erhalten 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (29. November 2022)

Schnerrget schrieb:


> Auch ne Versandbestätigung für die Cura erhalten 😍


+1


----------



## delphi1507 (29. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Genau so ist das bei RCZ.
> Da wird auch mal hinten und mal vorne angefangen 😂


Von hinten wie von vorn ANNA 🙈


----------



## davez (29. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Solange jemand mein Geld hat, bin ich immer nett und höflich.
> Aber so bin ich raus.
> Ich habe mich bewusst auf rcz eingelassen und war mir der langen Lieferzeit auch klar.
> Mein Motto ist auch: Geduld ist die Kunst, nur ganz langsam wütend zu werden.
> ...











						Nein Doch Ohh GIF - Nein Doch Ohh - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## Nd-60 (29. November 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Von hinten wie von vorn ANNA 🙈


Der favorisierte Mädchenname ist Lana


----------



## delphi1507 (29. November 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Der favorisierte Mädchenname ist Lana


😱🤣


----------



## Poldi78 (29. November 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Der favorisierte Mädchenname ist Lana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (29. November 2022)

Hatte gestern mal angefragt wegen dem Formula Mod bzgl. Lieferung, antwort kam folgende:

_Dear Sir,
Thank you for your mail. Unfortunately our orders are delayed due to our
suppliers. It's going to take another 2 or 3 weeks at least before we
can send your order. Do you wish to keep it or do you prefer to cancel
it?
We apologize for this delay but we're completely dependent on
manufacturers, and currently delivery dates are very long.
best regards,
Nieves RCZ BIKE SHOP_

Als geduldiger RCZ Besteller warte ich natürlich und selbstverständlich noch mal drei Wochen ab.   Frei nach dem Motto: _*Lass dich überraschen! - Humphrey Bogart*_


----------



## xforce1 (29. November 2022)

LOL

Also ich fand jetzt die Lieferzeit der Curas absolut im Rahmen dessen was ich erwartet habe.


----------



## Grifoncino (29. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Solange jemand mein Geld hat, bin ich immer nett und höflich.
> Aber so bin ich raus.
> Ich habe mich bewusst auf rcz eingelassen und war mir der langen Lieferzeit auch klar.
> Mein Motto ist auch: Geduld ist die Kunst, nur ganz langsam wütend zu werden.
> ...


Solchen Kunden hat rcz auch schon das Kundenkonto gelöscht 😄


----------



## TearZz (29. November 2022)

Versteh das ganze Gewese nicht, man bekommt Schnäppchen, muss halt ne Weile warten. Gefühlt wird das hier alle 2 Thread-Seiten wieder debatiert. Ich meine selbst bei normalen Versendern sind doch große Wartezeiten mittlerweile total normal. Meine DT Swiss Naben von 2021 kamen 12 Monate später dieses Jahr an (bei BC bestellt).


----------



## prolink (29. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wundert mich das die X01 Ketten noch verfügbar sind. 3 Stk kann man max. bestellen => Wenn 116 Glieder reichen guter Deal für 33€ das Stück.


----------



## Steefan (29. November 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibt's kein "üblicherweise"...



Das tut mir echt leid für Dich... aber mir wurde noch keine einzige Order storniert, nur weil ich nachgefragt habe, wann denn mit einer Lieferung zu rechnen sei (insgesamt 268 Bestellungen, Nachfragen habe ich nicht gezählt... aber waren schon einige).

Dass Drohungen mit dem Ziel von Paypal-Käuferschutz-Rückbuchungen ziemlich rabiat quittiert werden, habe ich auch schon gehört.

Und selbstredend wurden auch schon einige meiner Bestellungen von RCZ storniert... aber das habe ich nie als Reaktion auf was auch immer meinerseits empfunden.

Auch erwähnenswert: Obwohl in den "AGBs" ausgeschlossen, wurde jeder (!) Stornowunsch meinerseits respektiert.


----------



## AgentZero0 (29. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> (insgesamt 268 Bestellungen, Nachfragen habe ich nicht gezählt... aber waren schon einige).


Gönnjamin 

Kann jemand was zu den e13 Carbonrädern sagen?





						E*THIRTEEN Roue ARRIERE TRS RACE SL Carbon 29'' (28mm) Disc (12x148mm) XD Black  (500298) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>E*THIRTEEN Roue ARRIERE TRS RACE SL Carbon 29'' (28mm) Disc (12x148mm) XD Black  (500298)</strong></p> <p><strong> </strong></p> <p><strong> </strong></p> <p><strong>Rims</strong><span class="Apple-tab-span" style="white-space




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				



Sehen ganz interessant aus, 6Loch oder Centerlock wird dann Lotto sein, nehme ich an?


----------



## rosso80 (29. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Gönnjamin
> 
> Kann jemand was zu den e13 Carbonrädern sagen?
> 
> ...


Auf dem Bild und auf der HP vom Hersteller sind nur 6-Loch abgebildet.


----------



## piilu (29. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Gönnjamin
> 
> Kann jemand was zu den e13 Carbonrädern sagen?
> 
> ...


e13 ist doch wie crank brothers alls was sich bewegt besser die Finger von lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (29. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Das tut mir echt leid für Dich... aber mir wurde noch keine einzige Order storniert, nur weil ich nachgefragt habe, wann denn mit einer Lieferung zu rechnen sei


Definitiv passiert das und nicht zu selten.


----------



## AgentZero0 (29. November 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> e13 ist doch wie crank brothers alls was sich bewegt besser die Finger von lassen


Hmm ja hatte mit beiden bisher kaum Erfahrung, vermutlich wohl besser so.
 
Aber scheint es wohl echt nur als 6Loch zu geben.


----------



## Walkerk (29. November 2022)

Hatte e13 Carbon Räder am Capra und Jeffsy, beide haben gehalten, kann nichts schlechtes drüber sagen.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. November 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Definitiv passiert das und nicht zu selten.


Es kann aber auch einfach sein das rcz dann beim Lieferanten nachfragt und die ihrerseits rcz mitteilen wäre kommt doch nicht..


----------



## davez (29. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der gleiche Newsletter auf Englisch - kein Paypal, nur Banküberweisung; das ist Diskreminierung 🤣😉









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. November 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch einfach sein das rcz dann beim Lieferanten nachfragt und die ihrerseits rcz mitteilen wäre kommt doch nicht..


Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen- den Weihnachtsmann gibts doch nicht.


----------



## aibeekey (29. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Der gleiche Newsletter auf Englisch - kein Paypal, nur Banküberweisung; das ist Diskreminierung 🤣😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jedem Land das, was seine (stornierenden) Einwohner verdienen


----------



## ernmar (29. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Der gleiche Newsletter auf Englisch - kein Paypal, nur Banküberweisung; das ist Diskreminierung 🤣😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür kostet die ZEB dort ja auch 20€ weniger.  
Den Rest kannst du auch mit Paypal zahlen.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. November 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen- den Weihnachtsmann gibts doch nicht.


Ich arbeite selbst im Handel wenn auch andere Branche und weiß was hinter den Kulissen abbgeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (29. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Der gleiche Newsletter auf Englisch - kein Paypal, nur Banküberweisung; das ist Diskreminierung 🤣😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ernmar schrieb:


> Dafür kostet die ZEB dort ja auch 20€ weniger.
> Den Rest kannst du auch mit Paypal zahlen.


Habt ihr mal versucht ob man wenn man über die französische Seite geht die ZEB mit PayPal bezahlen kann?
(zu erst im Konto einloggen, dann auf die französische Seite wechseln, Artikel in den Warenkorb legen und kauf abschließen). Zumindest bekommt man so auch die französischen Preise.


----------



## davez (29. November 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Dafür kostet die ZEB dort ja auch 20€ weniger.
> Den Rest kannst du auch mit Paypal zahlen.


Trotzdem spannend, dass die anfangen zu differenzieren.


----------



## Flo7 (29. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal versucht ob man wenn man über die französische Seite geht die ZEB mit PayPal bezahlen kann?
> (zu erst im Konto einloggen, dann auf die französische Seite wechseln, Artikel in den Warenkorb legen und kauf abschließen). Zumindest bekommt man so auch die französischen Preise.



Dazu reicht der passende Code


----------



## prolink (29. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Trotzdem spannend, dass die anfangen zu differenzieren.


Das war schon immer so. Ich kaufe nur auf der französischen seite


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. November 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite selbst im Handel wenn auch andere Branche und weiß was hinter den Kulissen abbgeht...


Wenn auf meine Nachfrage nach dem Lieferstatus einer alten Bestellung am nächsten Tag die kommentarlose Stornierungsbenachrichtigung kommt, dann ist der Fall ja wohl klar. Das eben auch nicht nur einmal.
Zu glauben, das die bei jeder Anfrage zunächst den Lieferanten anschreiben ist schon lustig...


----------



## rush_dc (29. November 2022)

Habe einmal nachgefragt nach knapp 4 Monaten, da kam auch gleich die Stornierung, allerdings am gleichen Tag auch die Rückzahlung. 
Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden mit rcz. Lagerware kommt immer zackig und ansonsten  waren die Wartezeiten immer ok für mich. 
Wieviel Geld die mit parken von Geld verdienen wäre allerdings interessant, denke das rentiert sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (29. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal versucht ob man wenn man über die französische Seite geht die ZEB mit PayPal bezahlen kann?
> (zu erst im Konto einloggen, dann auf die französische Seite wechseln, Artikel in den Warenkorb legen und kauf abschließen). Zumindest bekommt man so auch die französischen Preise.





Flo7 schrieb:


> Dazu reicht der passende Code


Stimmt, bei der ZEB gibts echt unterschiedliche Codes. Man lern bei RCZ nie aus 😂

Bei den anderen Artikel sind die Codes aber identisch d.h. für die französischen Preise muss man über die französische Seite gehn.


----------



## gosing (29. November 2022)

Bei mir kam auch vor 5 Tagen die Anfrage ob ich mit Verzögerung leben kann oder stornieren möchte, auf meine freundliche Antwort (ich hab Zeit) kam keine Antwort und heute ebenfalls die Versand-Info. Bestellt am 13.09.


----------



## 7SidedCube (29. November 2022)

Ich glaub's nicht - die Cura ist verschickt 😲

Dann muss das Winterprojekt nun doch starten, oder sieht jemand eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## aibeekey (29. November 2022)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Wieviel Geld die mit parken von Geld verdienen wäre allerdings interessant, denke das rentiert sich auf jeden Fall.



Bei den Zinsen die letzten Jahre vermutlich Milliarden!


----------



## UserX1 (29. November 2022)

Von meinen Curas habe ich noch nix gehört. Dann trinke ich noch ein wenig Tee und warte. 🍵


----------



## D1GG3R (29. November 2022)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung über einen Centerlock-Adapter für die Montage der Cura Scheiben auf Centerlock Nabe? Oder sind die 6-Loch auf Centerlock Adapter eher nicht zu empfehlen?

Danke 🙏🏼


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. November 2022)

Formula Monolite Centerlock Scheiben kaufen. Sind die Monolite Scheiben für 6-Loch + Centerlock adapter.


----------



## esmirald_h (30. November 2022)

D1GG3R schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung über einen Centerlock-Adapter für die Montage der Cura Scheiben auf Centerlock Nabe? Oder sind die 6-Loch auf Centerlock Adapter eher nicht zu empfehlen?
> 
> Danke 🙏🏼


siehe


----------



## Rick7 (30. November 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> e13 ist doch wie crank brothers alls was sich bewegt besser die Finger von lassen


Das war mal so betrifft aber eher kurbeln ... Die Laufräder sind m. E. nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sub-Zero (30. November 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Die Laufräder sind m. E. nicht schlecht.


Man sollte nur die günstigen Varianten (ohne +) meiden wenn man nicht eher weiche, dellenanfällige Felgen haben möchte. Habe den LG1 DH LRS und der ist nicht wirklich DH geeignet. Die (LG1)+ Felgen haben jedoch eine andere Alu-Legierung. Wegen fehlender Erfahrung kann ich aber nichts über die + oder Carbon Varianten sagen.
Naben machen soweit einen guten Eindruck (E13 hat nur 2 verschiedene Typen im Angebot, 1x für DH und 1x für die restlichen LRS => d.h. im günstigen LRS sind die gleichen Naben verbaut wie im Carbon LRS).

Hätte ja grundsätzlich interesse an einem E13 HR gehabt, aber im RCZ NL sowie bei der Artikel-Beschreibungen gibt es doch einige Unstimmigkeiten (auch gegenüber den Artikelbeschreibungen von E13). War mir dann doch zuviel Risiko was anderes zu bekommen als bestellt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (30. November 2022)

Beep


----------



## xatb (30. November 2022)

Habe gerade nach dem Lieferdatum der G2 Bremsen gefragt und mir wurde *NICHT* von Nieves storniert - aber es wurde auch keine konkretere Auskunft gegeben. Die sind aber auch locker noch in den 20 working days. Ich war nur ungeduldig, da ich eigentlich auf eine Zwischenlösung verzichten wollte.


----------



## xforce1 (30. November 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## pommodore (30. November 2022)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele von den Liefertermin-Anfragen so tagtäglich bei RCZ eingehen. Wenn vielleicht jeder Käufer ein bisschen mehr Gelassenheit an den Tag legen und sich mit den Shop-Gegenbeheiten gemäß dem Philosohy-Text auf deren Homepage abfinden könnte, würde alles andere wahrscheinlich deutlich reibungsloser laufen.


----------



## xforce1 (30. November 2022)

Ich glaube dieses Nachfragen bringt wenig. Die Aussagen die man dann bekommt sind eigentlich für die Tonne. Ich glaube auch nicht das Nieves da in der Firma vor Ort arbeitet. Ich gehe mal eher von nem Home Office aus. 
In wiefern die jetzt wirklich über die tatsächlichen Liefertemine informiert ist weiss ich nicht. Ist aber bei Speditionsware meist schwierig. Ich habe es bei uns auch schon erlebt, das ich bei der Spedition nachhake; die sagen mir das es noch ne Woche dauert und währenddessen fährt der LKW vor.


----------



## AgentZero0 (30. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Man sollte nur die günstigen Varianten (ohne +) meiden wenn man nicht eher weiche, dellenanfällige Felgen haben möchte. Habe den LG1 DH LRS und der ist nicht wirklich DH geeignet. Die (LG1)+ Felgen haben jedoch eine andere Alu-Legierung. Wegen fehlender Erfahrung kann ich aber nichts über die + oder Carbon Varianten sagen.
> Naben machen soweit einen guten Eindruck (E13 hat nur 2 verschiedene Typen im Angebot, 1x für DH und 1x für die restlichen LRS => d.h. im günstigen LRS sind die gleichen Naben verbaut wie im Carbon LRS).
> 
> Hätte ja grundsätzlich interesse an einem E13 HR gehabt, aber im RCZ NL sowie bei der Artikel-Beschreibungen gibt es doch einige Unstimmigkeiten (auch gegenüber den Artikelbeschreibungen von E13). War mir dann doch zuviel Risiko was anderes zu bekommen als bestellt war.


Hmm ja das ist natürlich die Frage, aber stand eigentlich soweit alles dabei (Boost, XD und 6Loch).
Hab jetzt mal nen Satz geordert.
Da die TRS Carbon ja auch an einigen YTs verbaut worden sind und ich sonst nicht großartig was negatives darüber gefunden habe, sollten die schon ordentlich sein.
Danke auch für die anderen Rückmeldungen.


----------



## flowforfun (30. November 2022)

Thema Sattelstütze: Die Reverb Stealth aus dem Newsletter, wie erkenne ich welche Modelle das sind? Oder ist das Latte bei RockShox?


----------



## paulipan (30. November 2022)

Sagt mal, wie komm ich denn an die ZEB für 219 Euro?
Der Code *RCZXZG *funktioniert bei mir leider nicht...


----------



## xforce1 (30. November 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie komm ich denn an die ZEB für 219 Euro?
> Der Code *RCZXZG *funktioniert bei mir leider nicht...


Bei mir geht der Code. Allerdings hat bei mir der RCZCNL für 219,- schon gestern Nachmittag nicht funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (30. November 2022)

Geht bei mir nur auf der NL Seite. Sobald ich aber auf DE wechsle, habe ich wieder einen Preis von 600 Euro.... Oder mach ich nen Fehler?

Was lässt sich denn bei der angebotenen ZEB alles einstellen? Luftdruck ist klar, auch die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit?


----------



## prolink (30. November 2022)

Auf der französischen Seite geht der Code bei mir
Einfach dort bestellen

Du hast Rebound, Compression und luftdruck


----------



## h0tte (30. November 2022)

Zeb rc= rebound + compression, beides low speed
Rc2 = low speed rebound, low und high speed compression


----------



## mailo23 (30. November 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Das war mal so betrifft aber eher kurbeln ... Die Laufräder sind m. E. nicht schlecht.


Das Problem bei den Kurbeln war ja auch nur, dass die Leute die Anweisungen nicht genau befolgt haben. 
Fett bei der Montage, Original e13 Kurbelabzieher und genaues Arbeiten und schon lief das. 
Ist aber natürlich auch ein Design Fehler wenn so viel Raum für Fehler ist. 
Dazu muss man auch noch sagen, dass der Support in D top ist!


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (30. November 2022)

Die Carbonkurbeln von E13 brechen/reißen dauernd und zwar überall, mal am Insert für die Achse, mal am Pedalgewinde, mal irgendwo mittendrin.

Soll man den Kurbelabzieher laut Anweisung als Verstärkung mit Fett drankleben oder wie?


----------



## boarderking (30. November 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> MorgenNL


In Holland geht die zeb für 220 per paypal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (30. November 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der Code. Allerdings hat bei mir der RCZCNL für 219,- schon gestern Nachmittag nicht funktioniert.


Ging gestern nur bei Auswahl vorkasse


----------



## mailo23 (30. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Die Carbonkurbeln von E13 brechen/reißen dauernd und zwar überall, mal am Insert für die Achse, mal am Pedalgewinde, mal irgendwo mittendrin.
> 
> Soll man den Kurbelabzieher laut Anweisung als Verstärkung mit Fett drankleben oder wie?



Ok, dann ziehe ich zurück.
Mir waren nur die Probleme mit dem knapp bemessenen Gewinde an den Alu Kurbeln bekannt.


----------



## goldencore (30. November 2022)

Puh, läuft nicht bei mir und RCZ. Erst die Cura vorschnell storniert und jetzt ist die zeb 30€ günstiger als von mir vor 2 Wochen bestellte. Neu bestellen und die alte stornieren?


----------



## EnduroMic (30. November 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie komm ich denn an die ZEB für 219 Euro?
> Der Code *RCZXZG *funktioniert bei mir leider nicht...


Bei mir ging er. Bin erst auf die französische Seite, habe dann händisch oben in der URL aus fr ein de gemacht. 
Lief alles wunderbar auch mit Paypal 👍🏼
Hat am Ende inkl. Versand 259€ gekostet, finde ein guter Deal.


----------



## UserX1 (30. November 2022)

Selbst über die franz. Seite wird bei mir 238,- (vor Versand) angezeigt. Auf die 219,- im NL komme ich somit nicht.


----------



## prolink (30. November 2022)

Ja stimmt


----------



## goldencore (30. November 2022)

EnduroMic schrieb:


> Bei mir ging er. Bin erst auf die französische Seite, habe dann händisch oben in der URL aus fr ein de gemacht.
> Lief alles wunderbar auch mit Paypal 👍🏼
> Hat am Ende inkl. Versand 259€ gekostet, finde ein guter Deal.


Das erlöst mich von meinem "Problem"! Habe 267 gezahlt. Für die paar Kröten betreibe ich da jetzt keinen Aufwand.


----------



## DanielMemmel (30. November 2022)

Cura 200/180 bestellt 14.09 versendet


----------



## cosmos (30. November 2022)

DanielMemmel schrieb:


> Cura 200/180 bestellt 14.09 versendet


Meine auch 😊


----------



## mzonq (30. November 2022)

DanielMemmel schrieb:


> Cura 200/180 bestellt 14.09 versendet


+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (30. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Puh, läuft nicht bei mir und RCZ. Erst die Cura vorschnell storniert und jetzt ist die zeb 30€ günstiger als von mir vor 2 Wochen bestellte. Neu bestellen und die alte stornieren?


Ich würde das so lassen. Einkäufe bei RCZ sehe ich als so eine Art Spekulation, kann noch billger werden, muss es aber nicht. Wenn das jetzt normale Straßenpreise wären, kann man stornieren und neu bestellen. Bei den Preisen von RCZ kann man mit solchen Schwankungen leben wie ich finde, da die Rabatte ja eh z.T. völlig irre sind. Klar, 30€ sind auch noch Geld, aber eben nicht genug um noch wieder länger zu warten.


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. November 2022)




----------



## harni (30. November 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1594554


Der Preis ergibt sich nur per Überweisung. Mit PayPal aus dem anderen NL ca. 17€ mehr,.


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. November 2022)

harni schrieb:


> Der Preis ergibt sich nur per Überweisung


Und?
Es wurde moniert, das es die Gabel nicht zu dem Preis gibt, und das ist so nicht korrekt.

Außerdem steht da "vielen Dank für ihr Vertrauen" 💪

Bei dem Laden ist und bleibt beim Gefühl von Lottospielen🙂

Selbst wenn ich um die Kohle geprellt werde, haben sich über alle Käufe gesehen die Deals mehr als gelohnt.

Ich glaube allerdings kaum, daß der Nieves das Konto leermacht und sich ins Ausland absetzt.(Exitscamm bei RCZ 👀)
Dann müsste er erstmal 5000 Zeb's zu dem Kurs verticken, bis sich das wirklich lohnt.

Bin da ganz zuversichtlich.


(Ansonsten fahr ich da mal vorbei, wollte eh jemand in Luxemburg besuchen)


----------



## cimmerier (30. November 2022)

also quasi eine Risikoversicherung für 17,-  
wärs mir wert


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. November 2022)

cimmerier schrieb:


> also quasi eine Risikoversicherung für 17,-
> wärs mir wert


Ich sag ja "Lotto".


----------



## TearZz (30. November 2022)

Heute kam Versandbestätigung Cura 200/200, ick freu mir. Bestellt am 14.09. läuft!


----------



## prolink (30. November 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## pAn1c (30. November 2022)

Mit welchem Unternehmen sind eure Curas im Versand?
Ich werde aus der Nummer nicht schlau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gosing (30. November 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Mit welchem Unternehmen sind eure Curas im Versand?
> Ich werde aus der Nummer nicht schlau


UPS, es kam erst die UPS Notification (von UPS selbst) und am nächsten Tag die Mail von RCZ.


----------



## flix123 (30. November 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Mit welchem Unternehmen sind eure Curas im Versand?
> Ich werde aus der Nummer nicht schlau


Bei mir GLS


----------



## plastin (30. November 2022)

Boah bei der Menge an Laufrädern steigt man ja gar nicht mehr durch


----------



## pAn1c (30. November 2022)

gosing schrieb:


> UPS, es kam erst die UPS Notification (von UPS selbst) und am nächsten Tag die Mail von RCZ.


Von UPS habe ich nichts bekommen.


flix123 schrieb:


> Bei mir GLS


GLS steht bei mir drin, die Sendungsnummern haben aber ein falsches Format.

Da bin ich ja mal gespannnt


----------



## xatb (30. November 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Von UPS habe ich nichts bekommen.
> 
> GLS steht bei mir drin, die Sendungsnummern haben aber ein falsches Format.
> 
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannnt



Bei mir vor einer Woche so: GLS Sendungsnummer gibts erst nach 24h, wenn du ein Kundenprofil hast. Steht auch so in der E-Mail, abgesehen von der sprachlichen Unschärfe, dass die Nummer dort als "tracking number" bezeichnet wird. Hatte aber kein Kundenkonto, sondern als Gast bestellt: Da hilft nur bei Nieves fragen oder auf die E-Mail von GLS warten. Die schicken dir dann automatisch auch noch eine wenn es wirklich verschickt wurde.


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. November 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Von UPS habe ich nichts bekommen.
> 
> GLS steht bei mir drin, die Sendungsnummern haben aber ein falsches Format.
> 
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannnt


Probier mal colissimo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (30. November 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cura ist wieder drinnen.

Dann schick ich doch die von bike24 zurück, und bestell nochmals bei RCZ wenn sie offenbar eh ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## goldencore (1. Dezember 2022)

Der Code für die Curas funktioniert bei mir allerdings nicht. (*RCZCUR)*


----------



## heliusdh (1. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Der Code für die Curas funktioniert bei mir allerdings nicht. (*RCZCUR)*


Deutschland kann bei den Versandkosten gerade nicht angegeben werden.
Abdorra und Schweiz geht bei den Cura 4


----------



## Cuthepro (1. Dezember 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Deutschland kann bei den Versandkosten gerade nicht angegeben werden.
> Abdorra und Schweiz geht bei den Cura 4


Geh halt auf die deutsche Seite 🤫


----------



## xforce1 (1. Dezember 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## heliusdh (1. Dezember 2022)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Geh halt auf die deutsche Seite 🤫


war ich heute morgen.. jetzt geht es wieder.....


----------



## Andreas0301 (1. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Reynolds Laufrädern. Sind ja immer wieder mal im NL und ich Spiel mit dem Gedanken mal welche zu kaufen wenn geeignete fürs Trail Hardtail kommen.


----------



## Bananamann (1. Dezember 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Reynolds Laufrädern. Sind ja immer wieder mal im NL und ich Spiel mit dem Gedanken mal welche zu kaufen wenn geeignete fürs Trail Hardtail kommen.


Würde ich mir nicht ans Rad schrauben. Carbon, mit 28mm Innenweite nicht mehr up to date und vermutlich trotz NL nicht besonders günstig.
Ich kann dir aber die Nukeproof Horizon V2 ans Herz legen. Gibts gerade bei Wiggle im Abverkauf um 363€ (inkl. so Schwimmnudeln fürn Reifen, Dichtmilch und tubelessventile+ tubelessband bereits montiert).
Da hab ich gerade für mein Trail Hardtail zugeschlagen und die machen einen mega guten Eindruck. Innenweite 30mm und außen 35mm!  
Sehr feine 102 klick Verzahnung.
Kommen bei Reviews auch immer sehr gut weg!


----------



## xforce1 (1. Dezember 2022)

Erfahrungen nicht, haben aber einen guten Ruf. Das Grantieversprechen ist nen bischen schwammig.

To the original owner, Hayes Bicycle Group (HBG) warrants Reynolds carbon rims against manufacturing defects with a limited lifetime warranty. This limited lifetime warranty covers the Reynolds branded carbon rim if damage occurs while riding in normal and intended use. Within the first 2 years of purchase, spokes, nipples, labor, and return shipping will be included when a rebuild is required and when received at the factory or authorized distributor location with a valid proof of purchase, freight prepaid. All other warranty claims not included in this statement are void. This includes assembly costs (for instance by the dealer), which shall not be covered by HBG. After 2 years consumables, spokes, nipples, labor, and return shipping are excluded. In the event of a non-warranty or non-riding incident, the original owner may qualify to receive crash replacement pricing.

This warranty does not cover any defects or damage caused by alterations or modification of new HBG products or parts or by normal wear, improper maintenance, damages caused by the use of parts of different Manufacturers, improper use or abuse of the product, or failure to follow instructions contained in the applicable instruction manual. Any modifications made by the user will render the warranty null and void. This warranty is expressly in lieu of all other warranties, and any implied are limited in duration to the same duration as the expressed warranty herein. HBG shall not be liable for any incidental or consequential damages. Customers in countries other than USA should contact their dealer or local HBG Distributor.


----------



## Andreas0301 (1. Dezember 2022)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mit der Garantie stell ich mir mit RCZ ohnehin nicht besonders einfach vor🙈
@Bananamann danke für den Tipp für die Nukeproof. Schau ich mir an. Hast du die Dinger mal gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (1. Dezember 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Hast du die Dinger mal gewogen?






Der hat sie mit Tubelessband und Ventile mit 2040g gewogen.
Find ich recht ordentlich für die Breite und mit 32 Speichen.


----------



## suoixon (1. Dezember 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mit der Garantie stell ich mir mit RCZ ohnehin nicht besonders einfach vor🙈
> @Bananamann danke für den Tipp für die Nukeproof. Schau ich mir an. Hast du die Dinger mal gewogen?


in 29" >2000g (inkl Tape und Ventile). Bei 32 Speichen jetzt auch kein Hexenwerk


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Dezember 2022)

War irgendwer mal schnell genug für nen 27,5er XM1501? Oder gab es den nie?


----------



## Sub-Zero (1. Dezember 2022)

Ja bei dem hätte ich auch zugeschlagen, leider nie schnell genug gewesen.
Mal @Flo7  fragen ob er einen abgegriffen hat  😂


----------



## davez (1. Dezember 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Würde ich mir nicht ans Rad schrauben. Carbon, mit 28mm Innenweite nicht mehr up to date und vermutlich trotz NL nicht besonders günstig.
> Ich kann dir aber die Nukeproof Horizon V2 ans Herz legen. Gibts gerade bei Wiggle im Abverkauf um 363€ (inkl. so Schwimmnudeln fürn Reifen, Dichtmilch und tubelessventile+ tubelessband bereits montiert).
> Da hab ich gerade für mein Trail Hardtail zugeschlagen und die machen einen mega guten Eindruck. Innenweite 30mm und außen 35mm!
> Sehr feine 102 klick Verzahnung.
> Kommen bei Reviews auch immer sehr gut weg!


Ich hatte mich über die LRS informiert und die Feedbacks waren positiv

Der Preis der LRS mit i9 Hydra Naben war sehr attraktiv bei RCZ. Er lag auf dem Niveau der Hydra Naben, wenn man diese einzeln kauft


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2022)

Leider ist der Umbau auf einen passenden Freilauf sauteuer.


----------



## davez (1. Dezember 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Leider ist der Umbau auf einen passenden Freilauf sauteuer.


Der war bei mir passend XD, insofern kein Umbau nötig


----------



## flowforfun (1. Dezember 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Schn33fraese (1. Dezember 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Ich kann dir aber die Nukeproof Horizon V2 ans Herz legen.


Alternativ gibt es bei slowbuild gerade auch Angebote in dem Preisbereich. Die scheinen umgelabelte Newmen Felgen zu vertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (1. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Alternativ gibt es bei slowbuild gerade auch Angebote in dem Preisbereich. Die scheinen umgelabelte Newmen Felgen zu vertreiben.


Ja schon aber 28 Loch und 1.6er Speichen + Straightpull ist dann eher nichts mehr für Schwergewichtige oder bestimmte Fahrprofile...
Aber wernn man in der Zielgruppe ist bekommt man da viel für sein Geld.


----------



## mr.fish (1. Dezember 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Würde ich mir nicht ans Rad schrauben. Carbon, mit 28mm Innenweite nicht mehr up to date und vermutlich trotz NL nicht besonders günstig.
> Ich kann dir aber die Nukeproof Horizon V2 ans Herz legen. Gibts gerade bei Wiggle im Abverkauf um 363€ (inkl. so Schwimmnudeln fürn Reifen, Dichtmilch und tubelessventile+ tubelessband bereits montiert).
> Da hab ich gerade für mein Trail Hardtail zugeschlagen und die machen einen mega guten Eindruck. Innenweite 30mm und außen 35mm!
> Sehr feine 102 klick Verzahnung.
> Kommen bei Reviews auch immer sehr gut weg!


Kann das Statement absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Das sind doch ganz andere Laufräder für einen anderen Einsatzzweck. Für 430€ macht man mit den Reynolds sicher nichts verkehrt, und das ist quasi geschenkt für MTB Carbon Laufräder. Für die 2,4-2,5er Reifen sind 28mm auch vollkommen ausreichend. Und mit 1550g schön leicht. Würde ich mir sofort an ein Rad für den Trail/Touren (Nicht Enduro) Einsatz schrauben.


----------



## Schn33fraese (1. Dezember 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Ja schon aber 28 Loch und 1.6er Speichen + Straightpull ist dann eher nichts mehr für Schwergewichtige oder bestimmte Fahrprofile...
> Aber wernn man in der Zielgruppe ist bekommt man da viel für sein Geld.


Stimmt. Aber da die die SL.A 30 ja als EWS Edition raushauen, sollten die ja auch stabil sein. Aber klar, ich mit 72kg kann mich da gut aus dem Fenster lehnen...


----------



## Bananamann (1. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber da die die SL.A 30 ja als EWS Edition raushauen, sollten die ja auch stabil sein. Aber klar, ich mit 72kg kann mich da gut aus dem Fenster lehnen...


EWS Edition, wo?


----------



## suoixon (1. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber da die die SL.A 30 ja als EWS Edition raushauen, sollten die ja auch stabil sein. Aber klar, ich mit 72kg kann mich da gut aus dem Fenster lehnen...





Bananamann schrieb:


> EWS Edition, wo?


Sind EG30 in Silber 

Der LRS war eine a30 vorn und eg30 hinten nur eben in Silber geschliffen


----------



## Schn33fraese (1. Dezember 2022)

Ah so, ich hatte einen Test gelesen, da hieß es, das nur eine andere Nabe verbaut wurde und halt das Silberfinish.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (1. Dezember 2022)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Kann das Statement absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Das sind doch ganz andere Laufräder für einen anderen Einsatzzweck. Für 430€ macht man mit den Reynolds sicher nichts verkehrt, und das ist quasi geschenkt für MTB Carbon Laufräder. Für die 2,4-2,5er Reifen sind 28mm auch vollkommen ausreichend. Und mit 1550g schön leicht. Würde ich mir sofort an ein Rad für den Trail/Touren (Nicht Enduro) Einsatz schrauben.



Hab ja schon ein Like abgegeben... aber wollte noch hinzufügen, dass ich sie nur aufgrund Deines Statements gekauft habe... vorher habe ich sie überhaupt nicht als interessant wahrgenommen, weil ich sie bei dem läppischen Preis für Alu-Laufräder gehalten habe. Hier noch ein Screenhsot mit den Eigensschaften von Bikerumor:


----------



## basti2022 (1. Dezember 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Hab ja schon ein Like abgegeben... aber wollte noch hinzufügen, dass ich sie nur aufgrund Deines Statements gekauft habe... vorher habe ich sie überhaupt nicht als interessant wahrgenommen, weil ich sie bei dem läppischen Preis für Alu-Laufräder gehalten habe. Hier noch ein Screenhsot mit den Eigensschaften von Bikerumor:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1595064


Schade, habe ich verpasst. Für mich nicht mehr auffindbar. 
Genau was ich suche -> breite Carbon Laufräder für ein XC/Downcountry Bike, mit 2,3-2,5 Reifen.


----------



## Steefan (1. Dezember 2022)

Meine Variante ist noch zu haben (HG-Freilauf willst Du aber wahrscheinlich nicht)






						REYNOLDS Wheelset TR309/289S XC 29" Disc (15x110mm/12x148mm)  Black (70631) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>REYNOLDS Wheelset TR309/289S XC 29" Disc (15x110mm/12x148mm)  Black (70631)</strong></p> <p>Use :XC<br />Rim: Carbon<br />BOOST 15x110mm/12x148mm<br />Spokes: F24 | R28<br />Type: Sapim CX-Delta<br />Disc Brake Mount</p> <p>For SHIMANO H




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## prolink (1. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## basti2022 (1. Dezember 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Meine Variante ist noch zu haben (HG-Freilauf willst Du aber wahrscheinlich nicht)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich brauch XD


----------



## Steefan (1. Dezember 2022)

basti2022 schrieb:


> ich brauch XD


Den hier vielleicht (bisschen teurer - bisschen edler - bisschen leichter):


----------



## basti2022 (1. Dezember 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Den hier vielleicht (bisschen teurer - bisschen edler - bisschen leichter):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1595083


die sind leider zu schmal - die haben nur eine Maulweite von 24 Millimetern (laut https://worldofmtb.de/material/getestet/laufrad/xc-trail/test-reynolds-tr-249-s-xc-trail-2020/ ) .


----------



## davez (1. Dezember 2022)

basti2022 schrieb:


> die sind leider zu schmal - die haben nur eine Maulweite von 24 Millimetern (laut https://worldofmtb.de/material/getestet/laufrad/xc-trail/test-reynolds-tr-249-s-xc-trail-2020/ ) .


Die Reynolds Carbon LRS (28/30 Breite) waren mehrfach verfügbar, könnte gut sein, dass sie noch einmal kommen


----------



## Andreas0301 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich find die Blacklabel Enduro ja interessant. Haben 28mm Maulweite und laut Beschreibung I9 Hydra Naben

Mit Versand nach D für 730€. 
Weiß noch nid ob es mir das Risiko wert ist, dann vlt doch was anderes zu bekommen.


----------



## davez (1. Dezember 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Ich find die Blacklabel Enduro ja interessant. Haben 28mm Maulweite und laut Beschreibung I9 Hydra Naben
> 
> Mit Versand nach D für 730€.
> Weiß noch nid ob es mir das Risiko wert ist, dann vlt doch was anderes zu bekommen.


Vorsicht bei der Achsbreite!

Bei mir sind die bestellten Reynolds Laufräder (mit i9 Hydra) gekommen (nach ca 10 Wochen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas0301 (1. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei der Achsbreite!
> 
> Bei mir sind die bestellten Reynolds Laufräder (mit i9 Hydra) gekommen (nach ca 10 Wochen)


Danke für den Hinweis. 110 und 148 steht dabei. Sollte also passen


----------



## AgentZero0 (1. Dezember 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Ich find die Blacklabel Enduro ja interessant. Haben 28mm Maulweite und laut Beschreibung I9 Hydra Naben
> 
> Mit Versand nach D für 730€.
> Weiß noch nid ob es mir das Risiko wert ist, dann vlt doch was anderes zu bekommen.


Bin auch am Überlegen, hab mir gestern die e13 Räder bestellt. 
Keine Ahnung, ob für 150€ Aufpreis die Reynolds sich lohnen, wobei ich schon etwas Bock auf die Hydra-Naben hätte.


----------



## mip86 (1. Dezember 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Bin auch am Überlegen, hab mir gestern die e13 Räder bestellt.
> Keine Ahnung, ob für 150€ Aufpreis die Reynolds sich lohnen, wobei ich schon etwas Bock auf die Hydra-Naben hätte.


Sind schon seit Stunden weg


----------



## Andreas0301 (1. Dezember 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Bin auch am Überlegen, hab mir gestern die e13 Räder bestellt.
> Keine Ahnung, ob für 150€ Aufpreis die Reynolds sich lohnen, wobei ich schon etwas Bock auf die Hydra-Naben hätte.


Schon lang weg. Hab auch zu lang überlegt. Sogar schon im Warenkorb gehabt und dann doch zu langsam🙈
Ich weiß nicht ob mich das extreme kreischen der Hydra nicht auf dauer stören würd...


----------



## xforce1 (1. Dezember 2022)

Die Hydra ist am Ende des Tages auch nur eine Nabe. Viel Hype angefacht von den zig amerikanischen Influenzern. Den Sound muss man mögen.
Ich war auch dem Konsum erlegen und hatte mir, für relativ geringen Aufpreis, die SC Reserve mit Hydra geholt. Ein gewisser Aufpreis ist schon OK, da durch den Bling Faktor der Wiederverkaufswert ja auch höher ist falls man sich davon irgendwann trennen will.
In der Praxis ist der einzige Vorteil ggü ner DT240 der Einrastwinkel.  ist ganz nett bei technischen Anstiegen aber der Unterschied zu 54 Ratchet ist deutlich geringer als es die Anzahl der Einrastpunkte vermuten lässt. Besonders leicht sind die I9 ja auch nicht. Zuverlässigkeit keine Ahnung, aber besser als DT wird schwer.
Obendrein bekommst du bei DT sofort jeden Freilaufkörper oder was auch immer von zig Anbietern zu deutlich günstigeren Preisen


----------



## davez (1. Dezember 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Schon lang weg. Hab auch zu lang überlegt. Sogar schon im Warenkorb gehabt und dann doch zu langsam🙈
> Ich weiß nicht ob mich das extreme kreischen der Hydra nicht auf dauer stören würd...


Fahre die Hydra. Sound ist "speziell"   Muss man mögen. Klingt für mich nach Hornissenschwarm. Obwohl ich aus dem Alter eigentlich raus sein sollte, finde ich es cool. Wer leise Naben sucht, sollte die jedenfalls nicht nehmen. Man spart sich die Klingel 😂


----------



## flowforfun (1. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Fahre die Hydra. Sound ist "speziell"   Muss man mögen. Klingt für mich nach Hornissenschwarm. Obwohl ich aus dem Alter eigentlich raus sein sollte, finde ich es cool. Wer leise Naben sucht, sollte die jedenfalls nicht nehmen. Man spart sich die Klingel 😂


Gibt schöne Servicevideos von I9, auch bezüglich Freilauf, mit Fett bekommt man die etwas dezenter wird behauptet.


----------



## xforce1 (2. Dezember 2022)

Anbei noch das aktuelle Werbevideo von Reynolds zum Enduro Carbon LRS






Wobei eigentlich klar ist, das die Felge vorher schon was abbekommen haben muss und hier sicher auch keiner auch nur annähernd so hart fährt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Dezember 2022)

Shimano XTR Kette(n) wurden auch verschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (2. Dezember 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## Andreas0301 (2. Dezember 2022)

11:08


----------



## Bananamann (2. Dezember 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> MorgenNL


Ei, bei der 36er bin ich jetzt doch schwach geworden bei Bezahlung mit paypal.
Mal sehn was da geliefert wird…😆


----------



## teatimetom (2. Dezember 2022)

ROCKSHOX Fork ZEB SELECT CHARGER RC 29" BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.273.014) = 346.99e anstatt 903.81e
OIDA

ICH KAUFE NICHTS


----------



## h0tte (2. Dezember 2022)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ROCKSHOX Fork ZEB SELECT CHARGER RC 29" BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.273.014) = 346.99e anstatt 903.81e
> OIDA
> 
> ICH KAUFE NICHTS


?


----------



## clowz (2. Dezember 2022)

curas sind heut bei mir angekommen ! so jetzt muss ich mir noch überlegen auf welches rad die kommen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (2. Dezember 2022)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ROCKSHOX Fork ZEB SELECT CHARGER RC 29" BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.273.014) = 346.99e anstatt 903.81e
> OIDA
> 
> ICH KAUFE NICHTS


Die war doch schon günstiger drin. Versteh das Problem nicht


----------



## goldencore (2. Dezember 2022)

clowz schrieb:


> curas sind heut bei mir angekommen ! so jetzt muss ich mir noch überlegen auf welches rad die kommen sollen


Haben die Speedlock an der Bremsenseite?


----------



## Babaj (2. Dezember 2022)

Meine Curas wurden heute auch versendet 🥳


----------



## Felger (2. Dezember 2022)

Unfortunately, we have to inform you that we will have to refund your
order, since our supplier will not deliver the DT SWISS 2022 Wheelset
M1900 SPLINE 30 29" Disc (15x110mm /12x148mm) Shimano 12Sp Black
(W0M1900TED2SO18981//W0M1900BEIXSO18980)


----------



## prolink (2. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## TearZz (2. Dezember 2022)

5min wegen dem DT Swiss XR1700 Laufradsatz überlegt, soviel Zeit hat man bei RCz nicht....weg sind sie


----------



## MTBTac (2. Dezember 2022)

FOX RACING SHOX FORK 36 FLOAT 29" PERFORMANCE 160MM BOOST 15X110MM TAPERED BLACK

mit RCZFRESS für 357 €


----------



## xrage2 (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe die Fox 36 zu früh (für 399) bestellt und jetzt 3000 Punkte bekommen.
Jetzt geht auch paypal mit den 339€


----------



## prolink (2. Dezember 2022)

Für was bekommt man da 3000 Punkte?


----------



## Felger (2. Dezember 2022)

Artikel Ihrer BestellungArtikelnummerMengeFORMULA Pair Disc Brake CURA 4 Pistons + Rotor 203/203mmFORMULA-CURA203-203-DVD1



Versandt von....​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrage2 (2. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Für was bekommt man da 3000 Punkte?


Die Gabel wird jetzt 60€ billiger angeboten.
RCZ hat mir mal einfach die Punkte gutgeschrieben.
Ist die Hälfte vom Minderpreis, muß natürlich wieder etwas kaufen.


----------



## JohnnyRider (2. Dezember 2022)

Das ist die E-Bike 36er mit Grip statt Grip2 oder?


----------



## Bananamann (3. Dezember 2022)

Nein aber eine e-bike Version wird im Shop auch angeboten.
Das steht aber normalerweise dabei…


----------



## xforce1 (3. Dezember 2022)

Die Performance gibt es doch nur als E-Optimized, oder? Oem ist natürlich immer alles möglich, aber ich würde mal davon ausgehen das es E-Optimized ist.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. Dezember 2022)

Ende September einen Fox Float DPX2 in der Factory Ausführung bestellt. Vor zwei Wochen meldete sich Nieves, dass er vom Lieferanten nicht den beschrieben Dämpfer erhalten hat. Er wurde mit dem Fox Float X Factory 2022 beliefert, Einbaugröße ist identisch geblieben und fragte ob ich den Dämpfer nehmen möchte oder meine Bestellung storniere. Dämpfer ist inzwischen im Bike verbaut. Von der Fox ID handelt es sich um ein OEM Dämpfer für das Lapierre Overvolt AM.


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Dezember 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Paar mt5 hc für 100 zzgl Versand


----------



## Bananamann (3. Dezember 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Die Performance gibt es doch nur als E-Optimized, oder? Oem ist natürlich immer alles möglich, aber ich würde mal davon ausgehen das es E-Optimized ist.


Bei den anderen beiden angebotenen steht unten e-optimized dabei. Bei der die ich bestellt habe nicht. Also geh ich mal davon aus daß es sich um eine normale handelt.
Und daß ist natürlich bestimmt eine oem Gabel…


----------



## Rick7 (3. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Puh, läuft nicht bei mir und RCZ. Erst die Cura vorschnell storniert und jetzt ist die zeb 30€ günstiger als von mir vor 2 Wochen bestellte. Neu bestellen und die alte stornieren?


Ich hatte das mit Laufrädern. Nachdem die 20 working days (jaja ich weiß) 2 Monate überschritten waren und die Laufräder dann immer wieder für ca. 60 Euro weniger drin waren, hab ich einfach mal ne freundliche Mail geschrieben und dann die Differenz in loyalty points gutgeschrieben bekommen. Aber ja erstmal heißts warten und geguldig sein.


----------



## prolink (3. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exilimy (3. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (3. Dezember 2022)

Sagt mir nicht, dass die Lyrik diesmal 42mm Offset hatte. Da ist man einmal Radfahren...


----------



## flix123 (3. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Sagt mir nicht, dass die Lyrik diesmal 42mm Offset hatte. Da ist man einmal Radfahren...


Ne, 51mm


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Sagt mir nicht, dass die Lyrik diesmal 42mm Offset hatte. Da ist man einmal Radfahren...


Selber lesen, das da 51 mm steht, is dir zu trivial?

Der Link in der Anzeige geht nicht zu RS sondern zu Suntour


----------



## prolink (3. Dezember 2022)

51mm. Glück gehabt


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (3. Dezember 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Selber lesen, das da 51 mm steht, is dir zu trivial?
> 
> Der Link in der Anzeige geht nicht zu RS sondern zu Suntour


Äh, folgendes steht bei mir im NL:





Beim auf den Link klicken komm ich wie schon oberschlauerweise von dir bemerkt auf Suntour. 
Schlecht drauf oder warum machste so ne Welle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Äh, folgendes steht bei mir im NL:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1596190
> 
> ...


Weil du scheinbar die einfache Lösung zu deiner Frage, nämlich händisch nach der Lyrik zu suchen, nicht beherrschst.
Im Newsletter steht eine Nummer, die muss halt zur gefundenen Lyrik passen.

Entweder ist dir sowas fremd, oder du bist halt einfach faul und fragst lieber wildfremde 😉


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (3. Dezember 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Weil du scheinbar die einfache Lösung zu deiner Frage, nämlich händisch nach der Lyrik zu suchen, nicht beherrschst.
> Im Newsletter steht eine Nummer, die muss halt zur gefundenen Lyrik passen.
> 
> *Entweder ist dir sowas fremd, oder du bist halt einfach faul und fragst lieber wildfremde* 😉


Und das tangiert dich warum jetzt genau?


----------



## flix123 (3. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> 51mm. Glück gehabt
> Anhang anzeigen 1596189


Auf den Bildern ist doch die 2023er Lyrik abgebildet oder? Hatte nicht schon jemand nachgefragt, ob die Gabel auf dem Bild verschickt wird? Falls ja, kannst du bitte die Antwort schreiben. Hab jetzt mal trotz des Offset eine per PayPal gekauft. Sind zwar 40€ Unterschied, aber better Safe than sorry


----------



## goldencore (3. Dezember 2022)

Nieves: "Pictures are not contractual!"


----------



## Schn33fraese (3. Dezember 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal trotz des Offset eine per PayPal gekauft.


Wie hast du das hinbekommen? Bei mir klappt der Gutschein nur wenn ich wie im NL angegeben Vorkasse auswähle.


----------



## flix123 (3. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Wie hast du das hinbekommen? Bei mir klappt der Gutschein nur wenn ich wie im NL angegeben Vorkasse auswähle.


 RCZXOV


----------



## Diddo (3. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Sagt mir nicht, dass die Lyrik diesmal 42mm Offset hatte. Da ist man einmal Radfahren...


Die 42mm Offset Lyrik Ultimate gab es doch schon Ende Oktober?


----------



## Obittzen (3. Dezember 2022)

Hab eben bei der 38er Performance zugeschlagen. Ist meine erste Bestellung bei RCZ. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert. 

Der Gabelschaft ist hoffentlichb ungekürzt, oder wie werden die meistens verschickt?


----------



## davez (3. Dezember 2022)

Obittzen schrieb:


> Hab eben bei der 38er Performance zugeschlagen. Ist meine erste Bestellung bei RCZ. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert.
> 
> Der Gabelschaft ist hoffentlichb ungekürzt, oder wie werden die meistens verschickt?


Häufig OEM Ware


----------



## flix123 (4. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Sagt mir nicht, dass die Lyrik diesmal 42mm Offset hatte. Da ist man einmal Radfahren...








						FOX RACING SHOX Fork 36 FLOAT 29" PERFORMANCE Elite 150mm GRIP2 15x110mm Tapered Black (910-25-062) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX Fork 36 FLOAT 29" PERFORMANCE Elite 150mm GRIP2 15x110mm Tapered Black (910-25-062)</strong><br /><br /></p> <p><strong>Travel</strong>: 150mm<br /><strong>Spring</strong>: Air Float<br /><strong>Damping</strong>: Grip 2 <




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				



RCZTYF4
Aktuell noch vorhanden. 44mm offset

Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (4. Dezember 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> FOX RACING SHOX Fork 36 FLOAT 29" PERFORMANCE Elite 150mm GRIP2 15x110mm Tapered Black (910-25-062) RCZ Bike Shop
> 
> 
> <p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX Fork 36 FLOAT 29" PERFORMANCE Elite 150mm GRIP2 15x110mm Tapered Black (910-25-062)</strong><br /><br /></p> <p><strong>Travel</strong>: 150mm<br /><strong>Spring</strong>: Air Float<br /><strong>Damping</strong>: Grip 2 <
> ...



Lt Foto ist es das alte Modell...

Man könnte natürlich die 36er Performance um 339€ kaufen und diese Elite, dann die Grip2 in die aktuelle Gabel bauen und die "alte" als Performance um 350-400€ verkaufen-> Man hätte recht günstig eine aktuelle performance Elite


----------



## aibeekey (4. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Lt Foto ist es das alte Modell...
> 
> Man könnte natürlich die 36er Performance um 339€ kaufen und diese Elite, dann die Grip2 in die aktuelle Gabel bauen und die "alte" als Performance um 350-400€ verkaufen-> Man hätte recht günstig eine aktuelle performance Elite



VVC am HSC würde so trotzdem noch fehlen.
Aber die Luftfeder der neuen 36 hat eh die größere Auswirkung.


----------



## suoixon (4. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Lt Foto ist es das alte Modell...
> 
> Man könnte natürlich die 36er Performance um 339€ kaufen und diese Elite, dann die Grip2 in die aktuelle Gabel bauen und die "alte" als Performance um 350-400€ verkaufen-> Man hätte recht günstig eine aktuelle performance Elite





aibeekey schrieb:


> VVC am HSC würde so trotzdem noch fehlen.
> Aber die Luftfeder der neuen 36 hat eh die größere Auswirkung.


und *P-SE E-Bike+*
Luftseite ist damit eine 34er


----------



## Flo7 (4. Dezember 2022)

Deshalb ja der Umbau. um 350-400 sollte man die E bike 36er auch wieder los bekommen.

Die neuere 36 um 339€ dürfte ja ne normale NON E bike sein aber stimmt VVC fehlt.


----------



## md82 (4. Dezember 2022)

hier stand Mist


----------



## Ahija (4. Dezember 2022)

Gestern hätte ich mir die Ende Oktober bestellten Winterschuhe gewünscht. 

Habe dummerweise eine Trinkblase mitbestellt, die ich gar nicht wirklich brauche.
Schon mal jemand einen Artikel storniert und den Rest noch erfolgreich erhalten? 
Nicht das die Schuhe nicht ankommen, weil die Trinkblase fehlt. 🥲


----------



## sbgrollon (4. Dezember 2022)

Das geht bei Rcz leider nicht. Teile einer Bestellung kann man nicht einzeln stornieren. Wenn dann nur die komplette Bestellung. 
Hab deswegen auch schonmal angefragt.


----------



## Ahija (4. Dezember 2022)

Habe ich mir schon gedacht. Na dann warten wir weiter geduldig bis zur 180 Tage PayPal Grenze.


----------



## Grifoncino (4. Dezember 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Gestern hätte ich mir die Ende Oktober bestellten Winterschuhe gewünscht.
> 
> Habe dummerweise eine Trinkblase mitbestellt, die ich gar nicht wirklich brauche.
> Schon mal jemand einen Artikel storniert und den Rest noch erfolgreich erhalten?
> Nicht das die Schuhe nicht ankommen, weil die Trinkblase fehlt. 🥲



Fizik Schuhe?
Hab ich auch bestellt und ist noch nicht da.
Ich brauche sie nicht dringend - sind nur als Wechselschuhe gedacht, wenn die anderen nass sind, aber Lieferung im März wäre zu spät 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (4. Dezember 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Gestern hätte ich mir die Ende Oktober bestellten Winterschuhe gewünscht.
> 
> Habe dummerweise eine Trinkblase mitbestellt, die ich gar nicht wirklich brauche.
> Schon mal jemand einen Artikel storniert und den Rest noch erfolgreich erhalten?
> Nicht das die Schuhe nicht ankommen, weil die Trinkblase fehlt. 🥲


Was fur eine Trinkblase war das?


----------



## Ahija (4. Dezember 2022)

Grifoncino schrieb:


> Fizik Schuhe?
> Hab ich auch bestellt und ist noch nicht da.
> Ich brauche sie nicht dringend - sind nur als Wechselschuhe gedacht, wenn die anderen nass sind, aber Lieferung im März wäre zu spät 😄


Ja, Fizik. Und ja, volle Zustimmung. Jetzt wäre passend! 


Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Was fur eine Trinkblase war das?


USWE DISPOSABLE BLADDER 2.5L BLACK (101006)​


----------



## bobons (4. Dezember 2022)

aah schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich tatsächlich mal hier reinschreiben und die Schwarmintelligenz bemühen, und das auch noch Off-Topic (bitte seht es mir nach, aber die gesammelte RCZ-Expertise ist hier und nicht bei den Rennradlern). Und zwar hab ich bei den Corima WS58 zugeschlagen, als sie das erste mal im Newsletter aufgetaucht sind, und gerade eben habe ich die guten Stücke erhalten. Decals verschiedene Farben (Ehrensache, aber zumindest sind beim Hinterrad auch die anderen Decals dabei), ansonsten alles gut (sogar mit Schnellspannern und Taschen), aber: Es ist die rimbrake-Version, und nur das Vorderrad hat einen erkennbaren brake track an dem die Oberfläche aufgerauht wurde. Die Nabe ist aber definitiv an beiden non-disc, und die decals besagen nix von "DX" (was bei Corima für disc steht). Die Hinterradfelge ist quasi bis in Felgenhorn glossy. Hat da einfach jemand einen Arbeitsschritt vergessen oder wurde eine Disc-Felge mit einer Rim-Nabe kombiniert für den no-brake-Klassiker? Ich hab mal Nieves (und Corima) geschrieben, aber ich bin dermaßen perplex dass ich es auch hier loswerden wollte.


Das ist wohl so ein Unterschied zwischen WS und WS+.
Siehe auch Produktbilder vom WS+ sowie die Bilder in der Rezension:








						Corima 58MM WS+ Rennrad Laufräder
					

Der Corima 58mm WS+ Laufradsatz ist ein neues Modell für 2017, das mit einigen Upgrades aufwarten kann. So wurde die Felgenbreite von 23mm auf 26mm erhöht. Hier zieh




					www.mantel.com
				




Keine Bremsflanke zu sehen (wenn man den Bildern glauben darf).


----------



## prolink (4. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## youdontknow (4. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immer zu langsam für die EX1700er... 😒


----------



## flix123 (4. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Naja sag das nicht, wenn man sieht wie schon die Aftermarket Version "verschleudert" wird... 600€ und du bekommst aktuell die Zeb oder Lyrik Ultimate mit Charger3.
> 
> Ich hab vorhin Nieves angeschrieben ob er bestätigen kann, dass die Gabel kommt die auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.


Hast du eine Antwort bekommen @Flo7 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (4. Dezember 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Immer zu langsam für die EX1700er... 😒



Haben eh CL und daher kommen nochmal 20-30€ für die Adapter dazu, wenn dir das hilft


----------



## prolink (5. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## gosing (5. Dezember 2022)

Die Cura ist da (Zustellung erfolgt), es gibt sie wirklich 
Inhalt: Bremsen vormontiert, mit Pads und pinkem Bleedblock/Transportsicherung, 2 Scheiben, 4 Schrauben + Beilagscheiben. Kein weiteres Zubehör.


----------



## goldencore (5. Dezember 2022)

Mit Speedlock oder ohne?


----------



## Mcmoneysack1988 (5. Dezember 2022)

gosing schrieb:


> Die Cura ist da (Zustellung erfolgt), es gibt sie wirklich
> Inhalt: Bremsen vormontiert, mit Pads und pinkem Bleedblock/Transportsicherung, 2 Scheiben, 4 Schrauben + Beilagscheiben. Kein weiteres Zubehör.


da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ich warte noch auf den Versand. Bestellt am 17.09. 🙏


----------



## buddelflink (5. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Mit Speedlock oder ohne?


Habe dazu "clowz" angeschrieben und bei seiner HR-Bremse war ein Speed Lock verbaut - an der VR Bremse jedoch nicht. Also soweit identisch zur Lieferung von bike24.


----------



## loam (5. Dezember 2022)

Mcmoneysack1988 schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ich warte noch auf den Versand. Bestellt am 17.09. 🙏


Same

Hoffentlich is da kein Speedlock Gelumpe dran. 🙈


----------



## gosing (5. Dezember 2022)

Auf das hatte ich nicht geachtet - ja, hinten Speedlock, vorne nicht.


----------



## Schn33fraese (5. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand schon eine ZEB Ultimate 27.5 erhalten, die Anfang November im Newsletter waren?


----------



## prolink (5. Dezember 2022)

Nein , das dauert noch. Die Lyrik vom Oktober ist auch noch nicht gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (5. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine ZEB Ultimate 27.5 erhalten, die Anfang November im Newsletter waren?


Gleiche Frage, anderes Produkt: Magura MT5 von vor 2 Monaten, any1?


----------



## basti2022 (5. Dezember 2022)

kurzes Update für alle Wartenden:

ich habe heute meine Bestellung vom 25.11. bekommen - GX Komplettgruppe, Überweisung.

Auf die Pike-Lieferung warte ich immer noch - bestellt am 29.10, PayPal 😔

Die Cura4 hatte ich auch bestellt, habe ich dann aber storniert, nachdem mich die Nieves gefragt hab, ob ich stornieren will - kam mir wie eine Aufforderung vor


----------



## Sub-Zero (5. Dezember 2022)

basti2022 schrieb:


> Auf die Pike-Lieferung warte ich immer noch - bestellt am 29.10, PayPal 😔


👉 gerade mal 6 Wochen her. Ganz normal (wenn man damit ein Problem hat, einfach stornieren)


basti2022 schrieb:


> ich habe heute meine Bestellung vom 25.11. bekommen


👉 freuen das etwas überdurchschnittlich schnell geliefert wurde.

Gehört halt zum Spiel das es keine Garantie gibt wann etwas geliefert wird (und ob überhaupt).


----------



## prolink (5. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## LTB (5. Dezember 2022)

Meine Curas sind im Versand 🥳
bestellt 14.09.


----------



## aah (5. Dezember 2022)

bobons schrieb:


> Das ist wohl so ein Unterschied zwischen WS und WS+.
> Siehe auch Produktbilder vom WS+ sowie die Bilder in der Rezension:
> 
> 
> ...


Dachte für die Antwort! Ja sowas in der Art hat die Dame von Corima auch gesagt, die älteren Modelle haben keinen sichtbaren Bremstrack während die Neuen einen "sandblasted brake track" haben, aber das Bremsen auf dem Klarlack ist "totally fine". Mittlerweile hab ich mich irgendwie damit arrangiert, beiß mir nur fürchterlich in den Hintern dass ich nicht stattdessen den Dtswiss ARC1100 LRS bestellt hab den's kurz später gab. Vor allem weil die Verarbeitung der Corima-Felgen dermaßen rustikal wirkt dass man gar nicht mehr weiss was man sagen soll außer "wird schon halten". Keinerlei Vergleich mit Boras, die ja ein bissl in die selbe Nische gehen. Aber mit bissl Abstand betrachtet passt das schon. RCZ-Lotto halt


----------



## Flo7 (5. Dezember 2022)

edit löschen


----------



## bobons (5. Dezember 2022)

aah schrieb:


> dermaßen rustikal wirkt dass man gar nicht mehr weiss was man sagen soll außer "wird schon halten"


Wird schon halten! 🤪
Mein gebrauchter Corima-LRS hält seit ca. 3000 km ohne Probleme am Singlespeed, ohne merkliche Veränderung. Schönwetter-Einsatz mit BBB BBS-29 Belägen und recht weiche KCNC CB6-Bremsen.
Könnte besser bremsen, aber auch die Swissstop-Beläge am Renner sind nicht besser auf Carbon, auf Ultegra 6800er Bremsen.


----------



## prolink (6. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (6. Dezember 2022)

Weiß jemand zufällig einen Unterschied zwischen diesen 3 Dämpfern? 






						FOX RACING SHOX Amortisseur  FLOAT DPX2  Performance Elite 230x60mm 3Pos Adj Evol LV (502203) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX Amortisseur  FLOAT DPX2  Performance Elite 230x60mm 3Pos Adj Evol LV (502203)</strong></p> <p>Performance Elite</p> <p><strong>Adjustments</strong></p> <p>230x60mm<br />3Pos Adj<br />Evol LV</p> <p> </p> <p><strong>FLOAT DP




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				









						FOX RACING SHOX Amortisseur FLOAT DPX2  Performance Elite 230x60mm 3Pos Adj Evol LV (973-05-891) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX Amortisseur FLOAT DPX2  Performance Elite 230x60mm 3Pos Adj Evol LV (973-05-891)</strong></p> <p>Performance Elite</p> <p><strong>Adjustments</strong></p> <p>230x60mm<br />3Pos Adj<br />Evol LV</p> <p> </p> <p><strong>FLOAT




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				









						FOX RACING SHOX  Amortisseur FLOAT DPX2 Performance Elite 230x60mm  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX  Amortisseur FLOAT DPX2 Performance Elite 230x60mm </strong></p> <p><span><span> </span></span></p> <p><strong>Adjustments</strong></p> <ul> <li>Lever actuated Open, Medium, Firm modes<br /><br /></li> <li>Open mode adjust




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## prolink (6. Dezember 2022)

das ist oft so das der gleiche artikel mehrfach zum Verkauf angeboten wird
sogar unterschiedliche Preise
vermutlich ist der Tune anders oder das Baujahr.
ist halt die RCZ Glaskugel


----------



## fx:flow (6. Dezember 2022)

aah schrieb:


> Dachte für die Antwort! Ja sowas in der Art hat die Dame von Corima auch gesagt, die älteren Modelle haben keinen sichtbaren Bremstrack während die Neuen einen "sandblasted brake track" haben, aber das Bremsen auf dem Klarlack ist "totally fine". Mittlerweile hab ich mich irgendwie damit arrangiert, beiß mir nur fürchterlich in den Hintern dass ich nicht stattdessen den Dtswiss ARC1100 LRS bestellt hab den's kurz später gab. Vor allem weil die Verarbeitung der Corima-Felgen dermaßen rustikal wirkt dass man gar nicht mehr weiss was man sagen soll außer "wird schon halten". Keinerlei Vergleich mit Boras, die ja ein bissl in die selbe Nische gehen. Aber mit bissl Abstand betrachtet passt das schon. RCZ-Lotto halt


In die Löcher würde ich auf jeden Fall noch Sekundenkleber füllen.


----------



## prolink (6. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> das ist oft so das der gleiche artikel mehrfach zum Verkauf angeboten wird
> sogar unterschiedliche Preise
> vermutlich ist der Tune anders oder das Baujahr.
> ist halt die RCZ Glaskugel


Naja, einer zumindest einer hat den Vermerk "The Fixation version (Standard or Trunnion) is depending the supply"... 
Egal, Code geht sowieso nicht.


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Naja, einer zumindest einer hat den Vermerk "The Fixation version (Standard or Trunnion) is depending the supply"...
> Egal, Code geht sowieso nicht.



230 gibt’s als trunnion nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (6. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 230 gibt’s als trunnion nicht!


*FOX RACING SHOX  Amortisseur FLOAT DPX2 Performance Elite 230x60mm *

...
**The Fixation version (Standard or Trunnion) is depending the supply
*FOX / Float DPX2 Performance Elite 230x60mm*


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> *FOX RACING SHOX  Amortisseur FLOAT DPX2 Performance Elite 230x60mm *
> 
> ...
> **The Fixation version (Standard or Trunnion) is depending the supply
> *FOX / Float DPX2 Performance Elite 230x60mm*



Ja?? Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, 230 gibt’s als trunnion nicht daher kann auch kein trunnion kommen


----------



## Dominik19xx (6. Dezember 2022)

Generell gibt es keinen einzigen Dämpfer bei gleicher (nomineller) Einbaulänge als Trunnion und mit normalen Dämpferaugen.  Der Hinweis auf verfügbarkeitsabhängige Ausführung hätte man sich also auch sparen können.

Was normal 230x60 ist , ist bei Trunnion eben 205 x 60 weil die Trunnionaufnahme eben 25mm tiefer sitzt im Verglich zu einem normalen Dämpferauge.


----------



## prolink (6. Dezember 2022)

doch gibt es und zwar 185mm. Normal und als Trunnion
gibt sogar adapter das man 185mm in Trunnion fahren kann


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> doch gibt es und zwar 185mm. Normal und als Trunnion
> gibt sogar adapter das man 185mm in Trunnion fahren kann



Wo gibt’s einen 185 als nicht trunnion??

Könnte es sein, dass du 165mm meinst?


----------



## prolink (6. Dezember 2022)

RockShox zb.





						Dämpfer ROCKSHOX MONARCH RL Mid Reb/Mid Comp | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Dämpfer ROCKSHOX MONARCH RL Mid Reb/Mid Comp ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				



wird bei China Rahmen oft verwendet


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> zb. Suntour und andere auch noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Trunnion… du schreibst, dass es 185 ohne trunnion gibt?!


----------



## prolink (6. Dezember 2022)

ja habs e ausgebessert das es der Falsche Link war
hier als 184mm








						SR Suntour RS21 Edge Plus 2CR Dämpfer Imperial kaufen
					

SR Suntour RS21 Edge Plus 2CR Dämpfer Imperial ☆ gratis Versand ab 80 (DE) ☆ 30 Tage Rückgabe ☆ starbike.com




					www.starbike.com


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> ja habs e ausgebessert das es der Falsche Link war
> hier als 184mm
> 
> 
> ...




Ja gut 184x44 ist auch ein recht altes Maß.

Das einzige Maß welches als normal Mount und Trunnion gibt, ist 165mm. Mehr fällt mir zumindest nicht ein…

165x37,5 trunnion 
165x38 standard mount


----------



## prolink (6. Dezember 2022)

ja stimmt altes mass. Chinesen verwenden das bei ihren Rahmen. kann man dann beide Varianten Fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (6. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 230 gibt’s als trunnion nicht daher kann auch kein trunnion kommen


Dünnes Eis- wir reden hier von RCZ Bikes!!


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Dünnes Eis- wir reden hier von RCZ Bikes!!



Selbst RCZ kann keinen 230er trunnion daher zaubern 😅


----------



## n4323 (7. Dezember 2022)

Noch ne cura 4 angekommen, diesmal 203 und 180mm Scheiben


----------



## prolink (7. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## ulli! (7. Dezember 2022)

SRAM Pédalier NX EAGLE DUB 12sp DM 32T BOOST 148 175mm w/o BB (00.6118.467.036) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SRAM Pédalier NX EAGLE DUB 12sp DM 32T BOOST 148 175mm w/o BB (00.6118.467.036)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Aluminium<br />12sp<br />32T<br />175mm<br />DUB/BOOST 148 <br />Direct Mount</p> <p>**BB not including</p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




89€ für eine nx kurbel ist wohl etwas viel oder ist hier vielleicht eine nx gruppe gemeint?


----------



## h0tte (7. Dezember 2022)

ulli! schrieb:


> 89€ für eine nx kurbel ist wohl etwas vieö oder ist hier vielleicht eine nx gruppe gemeint?


denke nicht, ist durchaus viel, zumal letztens noch eine XT für..80? drin war


----------



## xlacherx (7. Dezember 2022)

ulli! schrieb:


> SRAM Pédalier NX EAGLE DUB 12sp DM 32T BOOST 148 175mm w/o BB (00.6118.467.036) RCZ Bike Shop
> 
> 
> <p><strong>SRAM Pédalier NX EAGLE DUB 12sp DM 32T BOOST 148 175mm w/o BB (00.6118.467.036)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Aluminium<br />12sp<br />32T<br />175mm<br />DUB/BOOST 148 <br />Direct Mount</p> <p>**BB not including</p>
> ...


Für 80€ steht zum Beispiel ne GX Kurbel im Bikemarkt. Da würde ich net den rcz aufwand betreiben


----------



## Remux (7. Dezember 2022)

Fürs gleiche Geld bekommt man auch ne Descendant. Auf keinen Fall lohnenswert.


----------



## LTB (7. Dezember 2022)

Lieferumfang Cura 4 vom Sept. HR hat Speedlock. Mal sehen obs durch den Rahmen passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babaj (7. Dezember 2022)

LTB schrieb:


> Lieferumfang Cura 4 vom Sept. HR hat Speedlock. Mal sehen obs durch den Rahmen passt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1598313


So sieht es bei mir auch aus


----------



## JohnnyRider (7. Dezember 2022)

Welche Beläge sind denn für die Cura empfehlenswert? Bisher nicht so zufrieden mit den originalen und Galfer semi-metall, zumal die originalen mit 25€ echt happig sind.
Trickstuff Power? Von schlechter Haltbarkeit gelesen...


----------



## Mignatz (7. Dezember 2022)

Trickstuff Power halten bei mir 50% länger als die originalen Beläge. Ich bin zufrieden. Ansonsten halt die TS Standard verwenden


----------



## 7SidedCube (7. Dezember 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Welche Beläge sind denn für die Cura empfehlenswert? Bisher nicht so zufrieden mit den originalen und Galfer semi-metall, zumal die originalen mit 25€ echt happig sind.
> Trickstuff Power? Von schlechter Haltbarkeit gelesen...


Hier gibts Hinweise: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bremsbelaege-formula-cura-4.966981/


----------



## prolink (7. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## h0tte (7. Dezember 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Für 80€ steht zum Beispiel ne GX Kurbel im Bikemarkt. Da würde ich net den rcz aufwand betreiben


SX Eagle 12 komplett - fürs Parkbike ausreichend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maed0711 (7. Dezember 2022)

Wurden die Formula Selva EXT ausgeliefert?
Welches CTS ist verbaut bzw mit welchem offset kommt die Gabel?


----------



## freetourer (7. Dezember 2022)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Wurden die Formula Selva EXT ausgeliefert?
> Welches CTS ist verbaut bzw mit welchem offset kommt die Gabel?


Sieht so aus ....

Frag doch mal hier nach:






						MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt – 978 Angebote
					

MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt. 978 Angebote. Egal ob für Downhill, Enduro, Mountainbike oder E-Bike, Fox oder RockShox hier bekommst du alles!




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				









						Formula Selva S 29 Boost Federgabel Extended neu 170 180 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Formula Selva S 29 Boost Federgabel Extended neu 170 180, nagelneue, ungefahrene, nie verbaute, makellose Formula Selva S Federgabel abzugeben: für 29" Laufräder, Boost Achsmass 15x110; es handelt sich hier …




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## ernmar (7. Dezember 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Sieht so aus ....
> 
> Frag doch mal hier nach:
> 
> ...


Ja ich verkaufe die Selva wieder. Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja direkt bei mir melden. Rechnung gibt natürlich dazu. 
Habe mittlerweile beim Black Friday eine andere Gabel gekauft.


----------



## freetourer (7. Dezember 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ja ich verkaufe die Selva wieder. Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja direkt bei mir melden. Rechnung gibt natürlich dazu.
> Habe mittlerweile beim Black Friday eine andere Gabel gekauft.


OffSet und CTS?


----------



## ernmar (7. Dezember 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> OffSet und CTS?


Keine Ahnung welcher CTS verbaut ist.  Werde die Gabel nicht öffnen. Zum Offset habe ich Formula mal angeschrieben.


----------



## maed0711 (7. Dezember 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung welcher CTS verbaut ist.  Werde die Gabel nicht öffnen. Zum Offset habe ich Formula mal angeschrieben.



Die Gabel kam nicht in Umverpackung?
Die im Sommer verkauften Selvas kamen eingeschweißt. Auf dem Etikett standen kurze Infos aus welchen sich offset und CTS ableiten ließen.


----------



## ernmar (7. Dezember 2022)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Die Gabel kam nicht in Umverpackung?
> Die im Sommer verkauften Selvas kamen eingeschweißt. Auf dem Etikett standen kurze Infos aus welchen sich offset und CTS ableiten ließen.


Nein, die Gabel kam rcz typisch eingewickelt in luftpolsterfolie. Kein Etikett oder ähnliches


----------



## tschud (7. Dezember 2022)

Wann hast du denn bestellt?
Meine vom 14.9. ist noch "en course"


----------



## G.Fahr (7. Dezember 2022)

aah schrieb:


> Vor allem weil die Verarbeitung der Corima-Felgen dermaßen rustikal wirkt dass man gar nicht mehr weiss was man sagen soll außer "wird schon halten". Keinerlei Vergleich mit Boras, die ja ein bissl in die selbe Nische gehen. Aber mit bissl Abstand betrachtet passt das schon. RCZ-Lotto halt


Das ist kein Schaden? Ich bin bei Carbon bei weitem nicht zimperlich, bohre auch Löcher ins Ausfallende für eine bessere Zugführung oder fahre deformierte Bremsflanken von Carbonclinchern rücksichtslos bis zum Tod, aber sowas würde ich nie und nimmer, niemals, gar nicht, keinesfalls bei einem Neukauf hinnehmen! Was sagt der Hersteller (aus der Ferne) zu diesen Fehlstellen am Felgenhorn? Oder täuscht das Foto so und es sieht viel schlimmer aus, als es ist?


----------



## Flo7 (8. Dezember 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (8. Dezember 2022)

Von der Zeb Charger scheinen die richtig viel zu bekommen, Das müssen schon ordentliche Mengen sein, das die bei dem Preis noch nicht ausverkauft ist.


----------



## Schn33fraese (8. Dezember 2022)

Das ist halt nich mal eine Select. Ich fürchte, die ist nicht High End genug für den typische RCZ Käufer, merke ich ja bei mir selbst


----------



## Sub-Zero (8. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Das ist halt nich mal eine Select.


Wenn die Gabel eine Charger RC Kartusche hat, ist es eine ZEB Select. 

Edit: Und damit eine gute Basis für ein MST Tuning 🤭


----------



## 3ullit (8. Dezember 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Wenn die Gabel eine Charger RC Kartusche hat, ist es eine ZEB Select.
> 
> Edit: Und damit eine gute Basis für ein MST Tuning 🤭


Oder Smahshpot und AVA Dämpfung, bei dem Preis 😇


----------



## Schn33fraese (8. Dezember 2022)

Ach so, ich hatte im Kopf, die Charger Select sei nochmal was anderes. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist Select also mit Charger RC Kartusche, Select+ mit Charger 2.1 RC, also ohne den Einsteller für die HSC. Quasi die Ultimate für Fahrwerkslegastheniker 




3ullit schrieb:


> Oder Smahshpot und AVA Dämpfung, bei dem Preis


Das denke ich nicht. Das wird wie beschrieben die Charger Kartusche sein.


----------



## cimmerier (8. Dezember 2022)

ich denke er meinte, bei dem Preis kann man auch mehr Geld ins Tuning investieren


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2022)

Wobei die select ja zum Tuning der Druckstufe erstmal eine Charger 2.1 oder ähnliches braucht, um dann irgendwas teures da drauf zu setzen…das is dann exorbitant teuer, da wäre ne Charger 3.0 in der 2023er wohl günstiger


----------



## Sub-Zero (8. Dezember 2022)

Nö, die Charger RC (manchmal auch Charger Select genannt) ist halt ne Kartusche mit relativ einfacher Druckstufe, d.h. mit verstellbarer LSC ohne richtigem HSC Shimmstack.
Das MST Tuning dafür (bisher 150€) umfasst einen neuen Zugstufenkolben mit an das Fahrergewicht angepasstem HSR und einen kompletten Umbau der Druckstufe mit HSC Shimstack (mit einem Tune je nach Käuferwunsch) und einem neuen LSC Bypass (weiterhin einstellbar).

Performance soll danach über einer Charger 2.1 Ultimate liegen.


----------



## plastin (8. Dezember 2022)

Da könnt ich schwach werden, leg ich dann neben die TRS Räder die ich nicht brauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (8. Dezember 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Nö, die Charger RC (manchmal auch Charger Select genannt) ist halt ne Kartusche mit relativ einfacher Druckstufe, d.h. mit verstellbarer LSC ohne richtigem HSC Shimmstack.
> Das MST Tuning dafür (bisher 150€) umfasst einen neuen Zugstufenkolben mit an das Fahrergewicht angepasstem HSR und einen kompletten Umbau der Druckstufe mit HSC Shimstack (mit einem Tune je nach Käuferwunsch) und einem neuen LSC Bypass (weiterhin einstellbar).
> 
> Performance soll danach über einer Charger 2.1 Ultimate liegen.


Das ist genau mein Plan! Bestellt vor einem Monat oder so. Kann also noch dauern...


----------



## davez (8. Dezember 2022)

plastin schrieb:


> Da könnt ich schwach werden, leg ich dann neben die TRS Räder die ich nicht brauche


Darf ich meine Gabeln dazu legen? 🤣


----------



## prolink (8. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## h0tte (8. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke für die stetige Teilhabe !


----------



## TearZz (8. Dezember 2022)

Nun doch die schwarze 160er Lyrik geordert, rot wäre zwar schicker gewesen aber was solls. Scheint ja nicht so beliebt zu sein, andere Sachen sind viel schneller vergriffen. Vielleicht wird sie ja dann auch im Frühjahr geliefert als Oster-Überraschung.. 🧐


----------



## hemorider (9. Dezember 2022)

Hatte mir Anfang letzter Woche den Super Deluxe Holzklasse Dämpfer bestellt. Gestern kam die Versand Bestätigung.
Das Geld von der stornierten Lyrik lässt allerdings noch auf sich warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (9. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Remux (9. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## ma1208 (9. Dezember 2022)

Wie ist denn bitte exakt die Definition, ab wann das zwingend ein Gewerbe ist und nicht mehr unter privatem Veräußerungsgeschäft fällt? Kannst du dein Unterstellen einer Straftat begründen?


----------



## µ_d (9. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. Dezember 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn bitte exakt die Definition


Eine exakte, juristische Definition wird es nicht geben. Wenn man dazu googeld gibt es entsprechende Orientierungspunkte wann von einem Gewerblichen Handeln auszugehen ist. Wären z.b.:

  -  Ankauf von Gegenständen für den gezielten Verkauf
   - Verkauf in erheblichem Umfang (ab 15-25 Artikel im Monat)
   - Anbieten von Neuware oder vielen gleichartigen Sachen
   - Regelmäßige Verkäufe über längere Zeiträume
   - Professioneller Auftritt im Internet (Werbung, Shop, Powerseller)
   - Verkauf für Dritte (Schwiegereltern, Freunde)


----------



## Remux (9. Dezember 2022)

Ankauf von Gegenständen für den gezielten Verkauf
Verkauf in erheblichem Umfang (ab 30 Artikeln im Monat wird es kritisch)
Anbieten von Neuware oder vielen gleichartigen Sachen
Regelmäßige Verkäufe über längere Zeiträume
Professioneller Auftritt im Internet (Werbung, Shop, Powerseller)
Verkauf für Dritte (Schwiegereltern, Freunde)






						Privatverkauf im Internet: Wo sind die steuerlichen Grenzen?
					

Private Verkäufe im Internet: Wann ist man ein privater Verkäufer, wann nicht mehr? | Steuertipp jetzt lesen!




					www.lohi.de
				





Edit: zu spät


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Dezember 2022)

µ_d schrieb:


> Gewinnabsicht und Neuteile dürften dem Finanzamt reichen. Da sind Leute schon für deutlich weniger hops genommen worden.


Vielleicht räumt er seinen Keller auf.


----------



## rush_dc (9. Dezember 2022)

Bei knapp 300 Bewertungen, dürfte so einiges über den Tisch gegangen sein. 
Ist halt die Frage ob er gewinn macht oder nicht, könnte ja auch Liebhaberei sein.


----------



## µ_d (9. Dezember 2022)

,


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. Dezember 2022)

@Remux
😂
wohl von der gleichen Seite kopiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (9. Dezember 2022)

Klar macht er Gewinn. Allein die Selva liegt über 200€ über dem RCZ Preis. Selbst wenn er das nicht bekommt, genug Spielraum ist da vorhanden.
Gilt für alle seine Waren.


----------



## ma1208 (9. Dezember 2022)

Danke, @Sub-Zero und @Remux , für die Punkte.
1 und 3 würde ich mal als erfüllt unterstellen. Den Rest sehe ich spontan nicht. In Eurem (?) Link steht ja, je mehr Punkte erfüllt sind, desto eher ist von Gewerbe auszugehen. Wenn er das ständig macht, dann ja. Ansonsten sind es eher private Veräußerungsgeschäfte. Da ist er sicher über der Freigrenze von 600 Euro und damit auch Steuerpflichtig. Das muss er aber nur in der Steuererklärung angeben. Ob der das macht, weiß ich nicht, das er das nicht tut ist aber eine haltlose Unterstellung. Daher frage ich. Ich denke vielen ist es nicht klar, dass man durchaus auch privat in recht erheblichem Umfang mit Gewinn verkaufen darf, ohne Gewerbe zu sein. Nur halt sehr begrenzt Steuerfrei. Das muss klar sein!!!


----------



## LTB (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich frage mich immer, warum es euch stört? Ist es der Neid weil jmd so viel Zeuchs rumfliegen hat oder bei RCZ euch alles weggekauft hat?
Seid ihr Agenten vom Lindner oder einfach nur die sitten Polizei...oder einfach nur die deutsche Else Kling und euch daran hochzieht das jmd evtl wahrscheinlich oder doch nicht iwas "schlimmes" macht?

Ich glaube nicht, das hier dem deutschen Bundesbürger ein Schaden entsteht und dafür Kitas oder Schulen schließen müssen.

Wirecard...das sind Verbrecher, oder sonstiges Uli Hoeneß die einfach den Hals nicht voll bekommen obwohl ihr Konto überläuft.


----------



## µ_d (9. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Remux (9. Dezember 2022)

Wegen Empörung entfernt 

Und siehe unten, mein Fehler


----------



## LTB (9. Dezember 2022)

µ_d schrieb:


> .


Beitrag Gelöscht?
Stimmt ist kein kleines Delikt.
Aber so jemanden was hier im Äther zu unterstellen ist doch arg daneben. 400 Bewertungen....buhuuu. Guck sie dir doch mal an. Viele Käufe...und nur 25 davon dieses Jahr.


Remux schrieb:


> Was er verkauft bzw. einkauft ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal. Ich mags nur nicht wenn sich Händler bzw. Typen mit einer gewerblichen Tätigkeit nicht als solche zeigen.
> 
> Seh ich grad wieder beim Autoverkauf auf Mobile. Zig Anfragen und alle zufälligerweise bei HEK laut Schwacke. Frägt man mehrfach nach, sinds alles schwindlige Händler die einen als Privatperson anschreiben.
> 
> ...


Dann Verkauf nicht über Mobile   

Und ja evtl bescheißt er mtb-news. Dann melde es ohne hier die Keule zu schwingen wenn es dir damit besser geht. Oder besser, schreib ihn/sie mal an. Evtl gibts ja was zu erzählen/erklären. 

Digital und anonym jmd an Pranger stellen ist mMn bescheiden.


----------



## µ_d (9. Dezember 2022)

LTB schrieb:


> Beitrag Gelöscht?


Ja. So ne Internetdikussion ist ja doch irgendwie die Mühe nicht wert und macht nur schlechte Laune.


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht ist es ein armer Student/Azubi. Der keine Zeit /Lust auf einen Zweitjob bei Lieferando hat.
Und trotzdem sein immer teurer werdendes Hobby querfinanziert.

Hat sich darüber schon Mal einer Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Remux (9. Dezember 2022)

Schande auf mein Haupt, ich habe seine Erstregistrierung nicht beachtet. In 21 Jahren sind 400 dann doch nicht so viel aber beachtlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (9. Dezember 2022)

Und es könnten Käufe dabei sein...habe ich mal gehört


----------



## goldencore (9. Dezember 2022)

Nach 21 Jahren ist er hoffentlich nicht mehr Azubi...


----------



## loam (9. Dezember 2022)

Alles was überm Internet/Straßenpreis verkauft wird ist halt schäbig.
Wenn's darunter, oder gleich liegt, ist das doch völlig in Ordnung, ganz egal wie billig jemand das selber gekauft hat.

Who cares ?


----------



## Bananamann (9. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Wie kann der denn https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...va-s-29-boost-federgabel-extended-neu-170-180 privater Verkäufer im Bikemarkt sein bei der Menge an angebotenen Artikeln?
> Da begibt sich aber mal jemand ernsthaft in den Bereich der Steuerhinterziehung


Und das geht dich was an?
Jemanden in der Bike Community grundlos so an den Pranger zu stellen und sich dann auch noch irgendwelche falsche Theorien im Kopf zusammen zu reimen ist echt zum Kotzen.
Auf Leute wie dich kann ich definitiv verzichten…


----------



## AgentZero0 (9. Dezember 2022)

Entspannt euch mal, Leute.


----------



## Schn33fraese (9. Dezember 2022)

Anderes Thema: Hat jemand eine 29er Gabel herumliegen mit 170mm Federweg, die er bei RCZ gekauft hat und jetzt doch nicht braucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (9. Dezember 2022)

Noch nicht. Bestellt ist eine Lyrik, aber da ist sie noch nicht.


----------



## Flo7 (9. Dezember 2022)

Ja bei den Gabel tut sich aktuell nicht viel, weder bei Pike, Lyrik oder Zeb.


----------



## prolink (9. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Remux (9. Dezember 2022)

Gabeln lohnt sich evtl bei Fahrrad.de zu schauen. Konnte ne zeb Ultimate 29“ für 540€ ergattern. War allerdings ne 2.1


----------



## AgentZero0 (9. Dezember 2022)

Manitou Mezzer gibt's bei Wiggle auch ab und an mal für unter 600


----------



## ernmar (9. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Hat jemand eine 29er Gabel herumliegen mit 170mm Federweg, die er bei RCZ gekauft hat und jetzt doch nicht braucht?


nicht bei rcz gekauft aber eine neue Fox 38 in 29" und 170mm aus Neurad. Details in meinem Bikemarkt.


----------



## Antitainment (9. Dezember 2022)

Bekommt jemand die M6120 Vorderbremse angezeigt aus dem aktuellen NL? Bei mir gibt's die weder am PC noch an mobilen Geräten.

SHIMANO Frein à Disque AVANT DEORE M6120 160mm PM w/o disc (L.850mm) (AM61201KNF3RX085)


----------



## EnduroMic (9. Dezember 2022)

nope


----------



## prolink (9. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Flo7 (10. Dezember 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Der M1700 um 215€ ist ja recht interessant aber 40€ Versandkosten sind schon ne Hausnummer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (10. Dezember 2022)

Deshalb sind die wahrscheinlich auch noch erhältlich. Der Versand von LR war auf alle Fälle mal billiger bei RCZ. Ich glaube die sehen den Versand als Profitcenter.


----------



## TearZz (10. Dezember 2022)

Gestern ein DT Swiss P1850 Laufradsatz bestellt, ist wohl Pech je nachdem wo man wohnt. Bei mir is immer GLS und der Versand vom LRS war gestern 23€, das is okay. 143€ insgesamt, kann ich mit leben. Günstiger gehts glaube trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Flo7 (10. Dezember 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Gestern ein DT Swiss P1850 Laufradsatz bestellt, ist wohl Pech je nachdem wo man wohnt. Bei mir is immer GLS und der Versand vom LRS war gestern 23€, das is okay. 143€ insgesamt, kann ich mit leben. Günstiger gehts glaube trotzdem nicht.




Dank Punkten zahl ich jetzt 246€ für meinen Satz M1700 30 29“ ist trotz 40€ Versand ok


----------



## xforce1 (10. Dezember 2022)

Das du ständig massig Punkte hast ist nachvollziehbar.


----------



## prolink (10. Dezember 2022)

weil sie leider Pro Laufrad die Versandkosten rechnen.
beim Laufradsatz ist es besser


----------



## Obittzen (10. Dezember 2022)

Habt ihr schonmal AXS Stuff bei RCZ gesehen? Für 250€ könnte ich nicht nein sagen für nen GX AXS Set


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Dezember 2022)

6/2019  hat mich der e1700 29`` Boost LRS 200€ inkl. Versand gekostet ... und da war es schon teurer geworden ...


----------



## Rick7 (10. Dezember 2022)

Vorderrad zum M 1700er gibt's aber nicht mehr oder? Hab nur ne alte non boost Variante mir den weißen Naben gesehen..schade das wäre schon was gewesen.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Dezember 2022)

Auf die Bilder kannst nix geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas0301 (10. Dezember 2022)

Ob Centerlock oder 6 Loch ist auch immer Glücksspiel oder?


----------



## silent2608 (10. Dezember 2022)

Andreas0301 schrieb:


> Ob Centerlock oder 6 Loch ist auch immer Glücksspiel oder?



Bei RCZ würde ich nichtmal Centerloch ausschließen.


----------



## gosing (10. Dezember 2022)

Obittzen schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal AXS Stuff bei RCZ gesehen? Für 250€ könnte ich nicht nein sagen für nen GX AXS Set


Gabs mal als Preis-Fehler, 370€ Full-Set AXS GX mit Carbon Kurbel. Natürlich nie bestellbar.


----------



## Rick7 (10. Dezember 2022)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Auf die Bilder kannst nix geben.


Joa stimmt schon, aber non boost steht halt auch in der Beschreibung


----------



## prolink (10. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## AgentZero0 (10. Dezember 2022)

FOX RACING SHOX  Amortisseur FLOAT DPX2 Performance Elite 230x60mm  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX  Amortisseur FLOAT DPX2 Performance Elite 230x60mm </strong></p> <p><span><span> </span></span></p> <p><strong>Adjustments</strong></p> <ul> <li>Lever actuated Open, Medium, Firm modes<br /><br /></li> <li>Open mode adjust




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				








						FOX RACING SHOX Amortisseur FLOAT DPX2  Performance Elite 230x60mm 3Pos Adj Evol LV (973-05-891) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX Amortisseur FLOAT DPX2  Performance Elite 230x60mm 3Pos Adj Evol LV (973-05-891)</strong></p> <p>Performance Elite</p> <p><strong>Adjustments</strong></p> <p>230x60mm<br />3Pos Adj<br />Evol LV</p> <p> </p> <p><strong>FLOAT




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				



Ist das der gleiche Dämpfer oder gibt's hier nen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Angeboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush_dc (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich vermute der erste ist für remote?!


----------



## Steefan (10. Dezember 2022)

Falls ich bzgl. Trunnion & Standard nicht überrascht werden möchte, würde ich zu dem Zweiten tendieren... aber es gibt hier auch ein paar Spezialisten, welche anhand der Einbaumaße erkennen, wann es sich um die eine oder andere Variante handelt, z.B. @Flo7.


----------



## 7SidedCube (10. Dezember 2022)

Andererseits gibt's auch eine streng geheime Herangehensweise, die bei den allermeisten (metrischen) Fällen zum Erfolg führt: den Hub den Dämpfers googeln und schauen, in welchen Einbaulängen dafür Dämpfer verfügbar sind. Man wird schnell sehen, dass es quasi immer zwei Längen gibt: die kürzere ist Trunnion (weil die Verschraubung am Kopf sitzt), die längere normal (weil die Buchsen über dem Kopf sitzen). 

Jaja, genug erklärt, ich verziehe mich ja schon wieder...


----------



## prolink (10. Dezember 2022)

Trunnion einbaulängen sind 165,185,205 und 225mm ( Breite 54mm )
Alles andere ist Metrisch oder ältere Masse


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (10. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> ältere Masse


Bitte hier entlang:






						Hallo, Senioren Ü 50  anwesend?
					

Hallo,  gibt es hier krass Senioren, die nicht voll die Jugendsprache talken? Ich meine, so ganz normal ihre Touren fahren, keine riesigen Sprünge (mehr) machen (können)? Im RR-Forum gibt es für diese Randgruppe einen separaten Faden, hier konnte ich keinen entdecken. Vieleicht kann man hier...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## flowforfun (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich lehne es zwar ab Ü50 als „Senior“ bezeichnet zu werden, im Kopf bin ich jedenfalls sehr junior.


----------



## prolink (11. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Dezember 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Joa stimmt schon, aber non boost steht halt auch in der Beschreibung


Oh shit, den hab ich bestellt. Gleich wieder canceln. Muss ja nicht immer nur den Kunden so gehen, dass storniert wird


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (11. Dezember 2022)

Kann man mittlerweile wieder mit Paypal zahlen?


----------



## h.jay (11. Dezember 2022)

ja geht. hab gestern noch die grip2 per paypal bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuthepro (11. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Kann man mittlerweile wieder mit Paypal zahlen?


Man konnte die ganze Zeit mit PayPal bezahlen


----------



## Jones_D (11. Dezember 2022)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich trenne mich von der Code RSC Bremse, die es vor kurzem bei RCZ gab zum Selbstkostenpreis (155€ plus Porto).
Die Vorderrad Bremse habe ich angeschlossen und bin sie zwei Touren Probe gefahren, bleibe aber bei Shimano Bremsen.
Die Hinterrad Bremse ist noch in der Werkstatt Verpackung und nicht angeschlossen.
Leitungslänge ist 95 & 175cm, Matchmaker Schellen sind nicht dabei.

Und schon weg.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. Dezember 2022)

Nachmittagsnewsletter:









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com
				




Ich hatte gehofft, dass die Selva 29 nicht wiederkommt


----------



## Diddo (11. Dezember 2022)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Nachmittagsnewsletter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selbst wenn du sie kaufst, ist das ja keine Garantie, dass du sie bekommst


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (11. Dezember 2022)

Hab die DT EX1700 geschossen (so sie denn kommen, sind aber immer noch verfügbar).

Sind halt Centerlock, funzt das mit dem 6-Loch Adapter von DT Swiss passabel?


----------



## Babaj (11. Dezember 2022)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Nachmittagsnewsletter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist die auf 140 / 150 mm travelbar?


----------



## goldencore (11. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Hab die DT EX1700 geschossen (so sie denn kommen, sind aber immer noch verfügbar).
> 
> Sind halt Centerlock, funzt das mit dem 6-Loch Adapter von DT Swiss passabel?


Ich fahre vorne so einen Adapter und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## TearZz (11. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Hab die DT EX1700 geschossen (so sie denn kommen, sind aber immer noch verfügbar).
> 
> Sind halt Centerlock, funzt das mit dem 6-Loch Adapter von DT Swiss passabel?


Also bei mir waren die EX1700 schon 2min nach Newsletter post nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (11. Dezember 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Also bei mir waren die EX1700 schon 2min nach Newsletter post nicht mehr verfügbar.


Ich kann sie immer noch aufrufen.






						DT SWISS Wheelset  EX1700 SPLINE 30 29" Disc BOOST (15x110mm/12x148mm) Microspline Black (WEX1700BEIXSO11691/WEX1700BEIXSO11692) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DT SWISS Wheelset  EX1700 SPLINE 30 29" Disc BOOST (15x110mm/12x148mm) Microspline Black (WEX1700BEIXSO11691/WEX1700BEIXSO11692)</strong></p> <p><span style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 1




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentZero0 (11. Dezember 2022)

Nicht auf Lager, also nicht bestellbar.
Zumindest bei mir


----------



## Lorebo (11. Dezember 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Ist die auf 140 / 150 mm travelbar?



scheint die Extended Version zu sein, diese ist zwischen 170 und 160mm verstellbar: https://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/selva-s/


----------



## rush_dc (11. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Hab die DT EX1700 geschossen (so sie denn kommen, sind aber immer noch verfügbar).
> 
> Sind halt Centerlock, funzt das mit dem 6-Loch Adapter von DT Swiss passabel?


Hab im September schon bestellt, ob die jemals kommen? Aber ich brauche sie eh erst im März also warte ich mal ab.
Centerlockadaper fahre ich auch auf einem andere Laufradsatz, funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## UserX1 (11. Dezember 2022)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Hab im September schon bestellt, ob die jemals kommen? Aber ich brauche sie eh erst im März also warte ich mal ab.
> Centerlockadaper fahre ich auch auf einem andere Laufradsatz, funktioniert problemlos.


Wurdest du von Nieves mal angeschrieben, dass sich die Lieferung weiter verzögert? Das war vor einem knappen Monat bei mir der Fall und daraufhin habe ich storniert, auch weil die Wortwahl fast schon einer Bitte gleichkam. Kurz darauf würden sie wieder angeboten, aber zu einem etwas höheren Preis.


----------



## rush_dc (11. Dezember 2022)

UserX1 schrieb:


> Wurdest du von Nieves mal angeschrieben, dass sich die Lieferung weiter verzögert? Das war vor einem knappen Monat bei mir der Fall und daraufhin habe ich storniert, auch weil die Wortwahl fast schon einer Bitte gleichkam. Kurz darauf würden sie wieder angeboten, aber einem etwas höheren Preis.


Nein, wurde ich nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Dezember 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Ist die auf 140 / 150 mm travelbar?


Ja


Lorebo schrieb:


> scheint die Extended Version zu sein, diese ist zwischen 170 und 160mm verstellbar: https://www.rideformula.com/products/mtb-forks/selva-s/


Und noch weiter laut Support...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (12. Dezember 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Nicht auf Lager, also nicht bestellbar.
> Zumindest bei mir


Komisch, ich kann sie immer noch in den Warenkorb packen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Komisch, ich kann sie immer noch in den Warenkorb packen.


Hier:nein🤷


----------



## Jones_D (12. Dezember 2022)

Die EX1700 sind immer mal wieder kurz verfügbar und dann wieder ausverkauft. Gestern Abend waren sie ausverkauft, vor einer halben Stunde konnte ich sie wieder in Warenkorb legen, aber bis ich den Kauf abschließen konnte, waren sie wieder ausverkauft.


----------



## prolink (12. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Garnitur (12. Dezember 2022)

11:14


----------



## plastin (12. Dezember 2022)

Mal ne blöde frage, wie storniert man eigentlich?


----------



## prolink (12. Dezember 2022)

Einfach ne Mail mit der Bestellnummer schicken


----------



## aibeekey (12. Dezember 2022)

plastin schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde frage, wie storniert man eigentlich?



Am besten gar nicht, indem man vor dem Bestellen nochmal tief durchschnauft und nur bestellt, wenn man die folgenden Fragen mit JA beantwortet:


habe ich die Beschreibung ganz gelesen?
ist es mir egal, wenn eine gewisse Eigenschaft nicht eindeutig beschrieben ist? (z.B. Centerlock/IS oder Shimano/xD, Boost/non-boost, 44/51mm Offset, etc....)
ist es mir egal, wenn ich ggf. ein halbes Jahr auf den Artikel warten muss und es bis zur Lieferung unklar ist, wann er ankommt?
kann ich mit dem Artikel überhaupt was anfangen, wenn er irgendwann ankommt?

Ansonsten: das was prolink schreibt


----------



## plastin (12. Dezember 2022)

Wegen des durchschnaufens hat sich die Frage nie gestellt. Obwohl 2018 mein non-boost e1700 erst ankam als ich das passende Rad schon verkauft hatte


----------



## Lorebo (12. Dezember 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Und noch weiter laut Support...



also der Support des Herstellers sagt etwas anderes als der Hersteller auf seiner HP?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (12. Dezember 2022)

Gerade eben hat rcz die Shimano XTR HR Bremse storniert. Jetzt habe ich 9120er VR Bremse von Stadler seit Wochen hierliegen und nun keine Verwendung mehr für.  Braucht die jemand? Bei Interesse kurze PN.


----------



## Sahnie (12. Dezember 2022)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Die EX1700 sind immer mal wieder kurz verfügbar und dann wieder ausverkauft. Gestern Abend waren sie ausverkauft, vor einer halben Stunde konnte ich sie wieder in Warenkorb legen, aber bis ich den Kauf abschließen konnte, waren sie wieder ausverkauft.


Dann hat Cheffe Langeweile und vertreibt sie sich mit dir.


----------



## Flo7 (12. Dezember 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Garnitur (12. Dezember 2022)

19:55


----------



## LTB (12. Dezember 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Am besten gar nicht, indem man vor dem Bestellen nochmal tief durchschnauft und nur bestellt, wenn man die folgenden Fragen mit JA beantwortet:
> 
> 
> habe ich die Beschreibung ganz gelesen?
> ...



ja
ja
ja
verstehe ich nicht  …


----------



## prolink (13. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Tricky305 (13. Dezember 2022)

Servus,
Laut Email wurde gerad meine bestellte ZEB versendet. Bestellt am 15.11.22.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Cura aus Oktober.


----------



## goldencore (13. Dezember 2022)

Oh, das lässt mich hoffen! Habe die ZEB am 17.11 bestellt. Die Cura vom September hatte ich storniert und jetzt nach einer guten Woche die Nachricht bekommen, dass das Geld zurücküberwiesen wurde.


----------



## flowforfun (13. Dezember 2022)

Am 14.11 bestellt (Laufräder), heute kommt die Meldung von DPD, Paket ist unterwegs, das nenne ich mal pünktlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush_dc (13. Dezember 2022)

Tricky305 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Laut Email wurde gerad meine bestellte ZEB versendet. Bestellt am 15.11.22.
> 
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Cura aus Oktober.


Meine cura aus sept ist noch nicht unterwegs...


----------



## AgentZero0 (13. Dezember 2022)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Meine cura aus sept ist noch nicht unterwegs...


+1 vom 20. September

Ok gerade nochmal geschaut und jetzt eine Trackingnummer bekommen. 

DPD statt GLS, soll wohl am 16. kommen


----------



## prolink (13. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Mischpoke (13. Dezember 2022)

Tricky305 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Laut Email wurde gerad meine bestellte ZEB versendet. Bestellt am 15.11.22.


Habe am 14.11. bestellt und noch keine Email😪


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Dezember 2022)

Mischpoke schrieb:


> Habe am 14.11. bestellt und noch keine Email😪


Ich auch 😢


----------



## Schn33fraese (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe am 4.11. die die Zeb Ultimate 27.5 bestellt, die ist auch noch nicht verschickt. Sind da heute vielleicht 29er oder Selects rausgegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (13. Dezember 2022)

Ebenfalls am 14.11. die 29 Zeb bestellt und noch nix gehört


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (13. Dezember 2022)

snooze schrieb:


> Ebenfalls am 14.11. die 29 Zeb bestellt und noch nix gehört


Wenns nicht 2021 war versteh ich nicht was du uns sagen willst 😂


----------



## Mcmoneysack1988 (13. Dezember 2022)

Curas am 17.09 bestellt, heute Versandbestätigung erhalten 😇


----------



## prolink (14. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Remux (14. Dezember 2022)

jetzt bin ich echt am überlegen die Zeb für 260€ inkl. Versand zu bestellen... Hab zwar irgendwie nichts im Kopf wo die rein kann, allerdings wärs für das Geld egal. Zur Not MST Tuning und irgendwann die Lyrik Ultimate 2.1 im Ebike ersetzen...


Edit: Verdammt, Widerstand gebrochen


----------



## sbgrollon (14. Dezember 2022)

OK. Sag einfach bescheid😜


----------



## bmxstyle (14. Dezember 2022)

Meine Curas sind gerade gekommen, geliefert per DPD, bestellt am 17.11..
Die hintere Bremse hat Speedlock.


----------



## LTB (14. Dezember 2022)

bmxstyle schrieb:


> Meine Curas sind gerade gekommen, geliefert per DPD, bestellt am 17.11..


Sind das etwa "20 Workdays" ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2022)

LTB schrieb:


> Sind das etwa "20 Workdays" ?


Für Teilzeitkräfte womöglich ja.


----------



## Tricky305 (14. Dezember 2022)

Hm, ich hab in Oktober bestellt. Mal schauen wann die auftauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (14. Dezember 2022)

LTB schrieb:


> Sind das etwa "20 Workdays" ?



19 Arbeitstage wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe.
Unfassbar schnell für RCZ Verhältnisse 🤣

Aber waren ja auch ewig lang im NL und gab viele Stornierungen (wegen den Angeboten bei Bike24)


----------



## prolink (14. Dezember 2022)

heute sind ohne Vorwarnung vom 25.10 die
FULCRUM Paire  E-FIRE 300 27.5" Disc 6-Bolts BOOST
geliefert worden 
Top Qualität


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. Dezember 2022)

Was hatte da der Satz gekostet?


----------



## Ecko88 (14. Dezember 2022)

Die Cura4 kam heute auch bei mir an. Bestellt am 22.09.22. Leider ist keine Olive dabei, wenn man die Bremsleitung kürzen muss.


----------



## prolink (14. Dezember 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Was hatte da der Satz gekostet?


180€
Gibt's immer noch habe ich gesehen


----------



## wartool (14. Dezember 2022)

Meine Cura kam heute auch.. leider ohne die Schrauben für die Scheiben.. fehlen die bei Euch auch?
Meint Ihr mann nimmt da einfach andere von alten Scheiben?


----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2022)

wartool schrieb:


> Meint Ihr mann nimmt da einfach andere von alten Scheiben?


Neee, man muss natürlich für jede jemals gelockerte Schraube eine neue, am besten vong 1 Titan verbauen…1Elf


----------



## prolink (14. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## bmxstyle (14. Dezember 2022)

wartool schrieb:


> Meine Cura kam heute auch.. leider ohne die Schrauben für die Scheiben.. fehlen die bei Euch auch?
> Meint Ihr mann nimmt da einfach andere von alten Scheiben?


Ja, die sind nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowforfun (14. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> heute sind ohne Vorwarnung vom 25.10 die
> FULCRUM Paire  E-FIRE 300 27.5" Disc 6-Bolts BOOST
> geliefert worden
> Top Qualität


Bei mir genau die gleichen, am 14.11 bestellt, heute geliefert, echt top die Räder. Hab bereits Fulcrum auf dem Gravel, laufen bis jetzt klaglos. 
BTW: Ich glaube die Decals sind einfache Aufkleber und kann man gut entfernen.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe heute einen Fizik Antares R1 Carbon erhalten.
Allerdings kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern den bestellt zu haben. Egal, wird das XC halt etwas leichter 😅

Und die Rückzahlung für die Lyrik kam. Waren ziemlich genau 20 Workdays 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Jones_D (15. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter


----------



## silent2608 (15. Dezember 2022)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Newsletter



Jemand eine Ahnung was der korrekte Code für den Van Performance Trunnion ist? Der ist jede Woche drin und der Code geht nie. Ich glaub das raffen die selbst nicht.


----------



## Schn33fraese (15. Dezember 2022)

Immer diese Lyrik mit 51mm Offset.

Der Code für den Fox Van funktioniert bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Garnitur (15. Dezember 2022)

11:27


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf2 (15. Dezember 2022)

Garnitur schrieb:


> 11:27


Schön, dass die Formula Cura 2 mal wieder  im Angebot ist… allerdings ist mir unklar, warum man nur eine bestellen kann. Wo die Bremse für Vorder- und Hinterrad meines Erachtens gleich ist.


----------



## n4323 (15. Dezember 2022)

Ralf2 schrieb:


> Schön, dass die Formula Cura 2 mal wieder  im Angebot ist… allerdings ist mir unklar, warum man nur eine bestellen kann. Wo die Bremse für Vorder- und Hinterrad meines Erachtens gleich ist.


dann muesste man doch eigtl nur 2 x HR bestellen und einmal die leitung mehr kuerzen oder?


----------



## Ralf2 (15. Dezember 2022)

n4323 schrieb:


> dann muesste man doch eigtl nur 2 x HR bestellen und einmal die leitung mehr kuerzen oder?


Genau! Aber man kann nur eine bestellen😏


----------



## mw.dd (15. Dezember 2022)

Ralf2 schrieb:


> Schön, dass die Formula Cura 2 mal wieder  im Angebot ist… allerdings ist mir unklar, warum man nur eine bestellen kann. Wo die Bremse für Vorder- und Hinterrad meines Erachtens gleich ist.


Wenn ich den Newsletterwar bisher richtig verfolgt habe, kommt - wenn eine HR- oder VR-Bremse angeboten wird - auch irgendwann das Angebot für das Gegenstück am jeweils anderen Rad.
Hab mir da vor kurzem wegen der SLX in den A... gebissen.


----------



## AgentZero0 (15. Dezember 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> +1 vom 20. September
> 
> Ok gerade nochmal geschaut und jetzt eine Trackingnummer bekommen.
> 
> DPD statt GLS, soll wohl am 16. kommen


So heute dann auch die Cura bekommen.
Erste Paket von RCZ, bis auf die 3 Monate Wartezeit alles top


----------



## Schn33fraese (15. Dezember 2022)

Aufpassen, DPD schmeißt Pakete bei uns einfach vor die Tür, ob jemand da ist oder nicht. Ich kam am Montag nach Hause, da lagen die bestellten Ski meiner Frau einfach vor der Haustüre, die hätte jeder mitnehmen können. GLS und DHL klingeln bei uns immer.


----------



## loam (15. Dezember 2022)

Mein DPD Cura Paket war auch komplett nass. Bestimmt in Schnee gedropt von den Jungs. Hatte schon nen kleinen Hals wo ich das gesehen hab.
Innendrin war aber zum Glück alles trocken unter der Luftpolsterfolie.

Naja, die haben aber auch viel Streß grade die armen Fahrer. Kann mal passieren.


----------



## Schibbl (15. Dezember 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Mein DPD Cura Paket war auch komplett nass. Bestimmt in Schnee gedropt von den Jungs. Hatte schon nen kleinen Hals wo ich das gesehen hab.
> Innendrin war aber zum Glück alles trocken unter der Luftpolsterfolie.
> 
> Naja, die haben aber auch viel Streß grade die armen Fahrer. Kann mal passieren.


Diese Cura kommt eindeutig an das Schönwetter-Bike und wird immmer mit trockenem Lappen abgestaubt.


----------



## loam (15. Dezember 2022)

Haha, jo stimmt schon, wäre im Grunde auch nicht so wild gewesen, wenn die im Paket im Wasser geschwommen wäre. Rein technisch gesehen. Trotzdem irgendwie unschön.


----------



## prolink (15. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (15. Dezember 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Neee, man muss natürlich für jede jemals gelockerte Schraube eine neue, am besten vong 1 Titan verbauen…1Elf


sehr hilfreich.. meine Frage war aber auch unpräzise... ich weiß, dass manche Hersteller besondere Schraubenbünde verwenden. Manche nehmen ganz normale mit durchgehendem Gewinde etc.

Also genauer gefragt: hat einer von Euch ein detailliertes Bild der originalen Schrauben, die bei den Scheiben normalerweise dabei sind?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Andreas0301 (15. Dezember 2022)

18:55

Quasi noch ganz frisch 😂


----------



## xforce1 (15. Dezember 2022)

wartool schrieb:


> sehr hilfreich.. meine Frage war aber auch unpräzise... ich weiß, dass manche Hersteller besondere Schraubenbünde verwenden. Manche nehmen ganz normale mit durchgehendem Gewinde etc.
> 
> Also genauer gefragt: hat einer von Euch ein detailliertes Bild der originalen Schrauben, die bei den Scheiben normalerweise dabei sind?
> 
> Danke und Grüße


Kurze suche und man sieht es:









						Monolitic 6-Loch Bremsscheibe
					

Produkteigenschaften - Monolitic Bremsscheibe 6-loch        Einsatzbereich:  MTB      Modell:  Einteilig      Aufnahme:  6-Loch     Durchmesser (Variante wählen)       160mm     180mm     203mm     Material       Edelstahl...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Kann man auch hier einzeln kaufen. 


			https://www.bike24.de/p17436.html
		


Ich würde mir wegen der Schrauben allerdings nicht in die Hose machen sondern einfach nehmen was vorhanden ist und passt.


----------



## flowforfun (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe das Cura Set bei B24 bestellt. Eine Bremsscheibe mit Schrauben, eine ohne…..


----------



## wartool (15. Dezember 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Kurze suche und man sieht es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, das Bild hatte ich gesehen.. leider sehe ich die "Unterseite" des Linsenkopfes nicht. Wenn dieser einfach plan ist und das Gewinde VOR dem Kopf aufhört - also ein kleiner gewindeloser Schaft vorhanden ist - wäre alles fein. Aber eben genau das sehe ich nicht...


----------



## Exilimy (16. Dezember 2022)

Guten morgen


----------



## flix123 (16. Dezember 2022)

Hat schon jemand ne Lyrik Versandbestätigung? Die Gabeln aus dem ersten Drop werden als in Stock auf der Seite gelistet 🥳


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (16. Dezember 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ne Lyrik Versandbestätigung? Die Gabeln aus dem ersten Drop werden als in Stock auf der Seite gelistet 🥳


Nö.
Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, dass "in stock" zwingend bedeutet, dass die dort physisch anwesend sind.


----------



## ernmar (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich warte seit 3 Wochen auf Teile die als on stock gekennzeichnet waren beim Kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (16. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## md82 (16. Dezember 2022)

Nervt ja schon ein wenig, wenn man eine Bestellung storniert und dann mitgeteilt bekommt, das es *1 - 20 Buisiness Days *(_im Nicht-RCZ-Universum also 4 bis 12 Wochen_) dauert, das die Paypalzahlung zurück erstattet wird. Zumal ich Nieves darum gebeten habe, diese doch eben zu stornieren. Daraufhin bekam ich dann wieder eine Mail das es ja Prozesse sind, die abgearbeitet werden. Ohne Witz: in der Zeit, wo die Mail verfasst wurde, hätte man auch die Stornierung der Paypalzahlung durchführen können.


----------



## µ_d (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe heute eine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Entweder Cura bestellt am 21.10. oder RS Dämpfer bestellt am 30.10.


----------



## Sub-Zero (16. Dezember 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Nervt ja schon ein wenig, wenn man eine Bestellung storniert und dann mitgeteilt bekommt, das es *1 - 20 Buisiness Days *(_im Nicht-RCZ-Universum also 4 bis 12 Wochen_) dauert, das die Paypalzahlung zurück erstattet wird. Zumal ich Nieves darum gebeten habe, diese doch eben zu stornieren. Daraufhin bekam ich dann wieder eine Mail das es ja Prozesse sind, die abgearbeitet werden. Ohne Witz: in der Zeit, wo die Mail verfasst wurde, hätte man auch die Stornierung der Paypalzahlung durchführen können.


Wobei die "Eigenheiten" von RCZ im Vorraus ja bekannt sein sollten. Wird ja oft genug darauf hingewiesen. Klar könnten die da flotter sein aber ist halt so.  Bei den Preisen / Schnäppchen die man manchmal machen kann ist das für mich ok bzw. akzeptier ich halt so.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## md82 (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit auf Artikel zu warten, im Gegenteil, aber was nicht sein kann, das man 20 Werktage benötigen möchte um eine Zahlung zurück zu senden. Auch auf die bitte hin, es eben zu erledigen, einfach wieder zu antworten, das es eben dauert, ist halt beknackt, anstatt eben die Rückzahlung abzuwickeln. Sei es drum...wird schon zurück kommen. Sind ja immerhin schon 12 Business Days verstrichen.


----------



## goldencore (16. Dezember 2022)

Mal eine Frage zu Gabeln (wenn es einen besseren Thread gibt, schickt mich dahin, vermute, dass es hier viele Selbstaufbauer gibt.): Wie entscheidet ihr genau wie lang ihr den Gabelschaft lasst, bzw. wie viele Spacer ihr fahrt? (Ich weiß wie das nachher oben am Vorbau aussehen muss, das ist nicht die Frage).
Klar, wenn man mal seine Höhe kennt, dann ist das ziemlich einfach, aber verschiedene Räder haben ja auch verschiedenen Stack und wenn man noch nicht weiß, was für einen optimal ist, dann ist das ja nicht so einfach, denn den Schaft kann man ja nicht beliebig oft kürzen. Neuräder werden ja so mit 10-30mm Spacern ausgeliefert, wenn ich das richtig sehe, aber das ist ja schon eine weite Spanne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (16. Dezember 2022)

passt hier nicht zum Thema. aber lass ihn halt etwas länger bzw.  wie die alte Gabel
einfach zusammenrechnen ist ja nicht so schwer


----------



## rohood (16. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu Gabeln (wenn es einen besseren Thread gibt, schickt mich dahin): Wie entscheidet ihr genau wie lang ihr den Gabelschaft lasst, bzw. wie viele Spacer ihr fahrt? (Ich weiß wie das nachher oben am Vorbau aussehen muss, das ist nicht die Frage).
> Klar, wenn man mal seine Höhe kennt, dann ist das ziemlich einfach, aber verschiedene Räder haben ja auch verschiedenen Stack und wenn man noch nicht weiß, was für einen optimal ist, dann ist das ja nicht so einfach, denn den Schaft kann man ja nicht beliebig oft kürzen. Neuräder werden ja so mit 10-30mm Spacern ausgeliefert, wenn ich das richtig sehe, aber das ist ja schon eine weite Spanne.


Ich pack meistens 2cm Spacer unter den Vorbau und schneide dann so die Gabel ab. 
Dann spiel ich paar Tage mit den Spacern rum und schaue welches Setup sich am Besten anfühlt (Zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad -> weniger Spacer, unangenehme Position oder Angst über den Lenker zu fliegen -> mehr Spacer). Sollte ich Spacer unter dem Vorbau emtfernen lege ich sie einfach oben auf den Vorbau drauf um nicht nochmal abschneiden zu müssen (wenn es mehr als 1cm über dem Vorbau ist würde ich wohl nochmal schneiden, war bisher aber nicht der Fall)


----------



## StelioKontos (16. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu Gabeln (wenn es einen besseren Thread gibt, schickt mich dahin, vermute, dass es hier viele Selbstaufbauer gibt.): Wie entscheidet ihr genau wie lang ihr den Gabelschaft lasst, bzw. wie viele Spacer ihr fahrt? (Ich weiß wie das nachher oben am Vorbau aussehen muss, das ist nicht die Frage).
> Klar, wenn man mal seine Höhe kennt, dann ist das ziemlich einfach, aber verschiedene Räder haben ja auch verschiedenen Stack und wenn man noch nicht weiß, was für einen optimal ist, dann ist das ja nicht so einfach, denn den Schaft kann man ja nicht beliebig oft kürzen. Neuräder werden ja so mit 10-30mm Spacern ausgeliefert, wenn ich das richtig sehe, aber das ist ja schon eine weite Spanne.


Erstmal länger lassen, dann verschiedene höhen ausprobieren und wenn man (über längere Zeit) zufrieden ist, abschneiden, dass es bündig mit dem Vorbau ist, für den Style.


----------



## TearZz (16. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu Gabeln (wenn es einen besseren Thread gibt, schickt mich dahin, vermute, dass es hier viele Selbstaufbauer gibt.): Wie entscheidet ihr genau wie lang ihr den Gabelschaft lasst, bzw. wie viele Spacer ihr fahrt? (Ich weiß wie das nachher oben am Vorbau aussehen muss, das ist nicht die Frage).
> Klar, wenn man mal seine Höhe kennt, dann ist das ziemlich einfach, aber verschiedene Räder haben ja auch verschiedenen Stack und wenn man noch nicht weiß, was für einen optimal ist, dann ist das ja nicht so einfach, denn den Schaft kann man ja nicht beliebig oft kürzen. Neuräder werden ja so mit 10-30mm Spacern ausgeliefert, wenn ich das richtig sehe, aber das ist ja schon eine weite Spanne.


Also da ich es an meinen Nordest Albarta etwas übereilt habe, und ich nun eigentlich doch gern einen Spacer mehr hätte, werde ich beim nächsten Winter MTB projekt lieber erst oben ein stück höher lassen. Das sieht zwar kacke aus., aber werde ich dann einfach ein paar Ausfahrten testen und dann festlegen wieviel ich noch weg kürze. Wie man immer so sagt: "2mal abgeschnitten und immer noch zu kurz"


----------



## Tricky305 (16. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt macht RCZ richtig Betrieb. Nach der ZEB aus November ist nun auch die Cura 4 vom 12.10. unterwegs!


----------



## TearZz (16. Dezember 2022)

Tricky305 schrieb:


> Jetzt macht RCZ richtig Betrieb. Nach der ZEB aus November ist nun auch die Cura 4 vom 12.10. unterwegs!


deswegen kommen jetzt weniger Newsletter, die packen die Tage alles ein


----------



## P3 Killa (16. Dezember 2022)

Tricky305 schrieb:


> Jetzt macht RCZ richtig Betrieb. Nach der ZEB aus November ist nun auch die Cura 4 vom 12.10. unterwegs!


Da bin ich ja gespannt.
Hatte die ZEB auch am 14.11., direkt nach dem Newsletter bestellt. Bisher hat sich aber noch nichts getan.


----------



## xrage2 (16. Dezember 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Nervt ja schon ein wenig, wenn man eine Bestellung storniert und dann mitgeteilt bekommt, das es *1 - 20 Buisiness Days *(_im Nicht-RCZ-Universum also 4 bis 12 Wochen_) dauert, das die Paypalzahlung zurück erstattet wird. Zumal ich Nieves darum gebeten habe, diese doch eben zu stornieren. Daraufhin bekam ich dann wieder eine Mail das es ja Prozesse sind, die abgearbeitet werden. Ohne Witz: in der Zeit, wo die Mail verfasst wurde, hätte man auch die Stornierung der Paypalzahlung durchführen können.


20 - Rückzahlungstage akzeptiere ich auch nicht.
Da hilft es mit der Eröffnung von einem paypal-Fall zu drohen.
Dann geht es in ein paar Tagen...


----------



## Hans (16. Dezember 2022)

xrage2 schrieb:


> 20 - Rückzahlungstage akzeptiere ich auch nicht.
> Da hilft es mit der Eröffnung von einem paypal-Fall zu drohen.
> Dann geht in ein paar Tagen...




Kommt die mit PayPal bezahlte Ware nicht an oder weicht erheblich von der Beschreibung ab, haben Kunden 180 Tage Zeit, PayPal die Problematik zu melden. Nach Meldung des Konflikts haben beide Parteien, also Käufer und Verkäufer, weitere 20 Tage Zeit, um gemeinsam zu einer Lösung zu gelangen.

Auch 20 Tage 😊


----------



## xrage2 (16. Dezember 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Kommt die mit PayPal bezahlte Ware nicht an oder weicht erheblich von der Beschreibung ab, haben Kunden 180 Tage Zeit, PayPal die Problematik zu melden. Nach Meldung des Konflikts haben beide Parteien, also Käufer und Verkäufer, weitere 20 Tage Zeit, um gemeinsam zu einer Lösung zu gelangen.
> 
> Auch 20 Tage 😊


Ich habe, nach dem Storno, auch auf mein Geld gewartet. Das war ja ab Bestellung schon 10 Wochen bei RCZ. Dann habe ich paypal "erwähnt" und ein Tag später hatte ich mein Geld zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti2022 (17. Dezember 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## rohood (17. Dezember 2022)

Hoofe ja seit Ewigkeiten auf eine x01 Kurbel, aber das Angebot ist wohl eher nichts.. Frag mich wie die auf 869€ UVP kommen.


----------



## Remux (17. Dezember 2022)

Die ist für RCZ viel zu teuer. Gabs die nicht schon für ~200€?


----------



## xforce1 (17. Dezember 2022)

Günstige X01 und XX1 Kurbeln gab es schon seit langem nicht mehr. Auch bei den Retailern ist da wenig zu holen. Scheint da anscheinend keine Produktionsüberhänge zu geben.


----------



## unknownbeats (17. Dezember 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Günstige X01 und XX1 Kurbeln gab es schon seit langem nicht mehr. Auch bei den Retailern ist da wenig zu holen. Scheint da anscheinend keine Produktionsüberhänge zu geben.


bin aktuell aktiv am suchen   --im kompletten web- lieferzeiten laut sram nix unter 6 monaten ---ach so ich brauch cl 55


----------



## prolink (17. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## prolink (18. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## prolink (18. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## xatb (19. Dezember 2022)

Auch wenn sicher nicht so heiß begehrt wie die Curas: Die G2 R werden verschickt, bestellt am 19.11. Also solide exakt 20 Working Days


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (19. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Dezember 2022)

kann wer was zu den einfachen e13 LRS sagen. Hab kurz google bemüht. Aber kann nicht glauben das das HR 1700 gr wiegen soll


----------



## Schn33fraese (19. Dezember 2022)

Ja. Meine G2 Bremsen sind wohl auch unterwegs. Die Zeb Ultimate noch nicht


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (19. Dezember 2022)

Mircwidu schrieb:


> kann wer was zu den einfachen e13 LRS sagen. Hab kurz google bemüht. Aber kann nicht glauben das das HR 1700 gr wiegen soll



Da haben schon viele Leute was dazu gesagt... SuFu!






						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: e13 alu felge
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MarKurte (19. Dezember 2022)

Mircwidu schrieb:


> kann wer was zu den einfachen e13 LRS sagen. Hab kurz google bemüht. Aber kann nicht glauben das das HR 1700 gr wiegen soll


Günstige E1900 haben bei mir deutlich länger gehalten...


----------



## flix123 (19. Dezember 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Nun doch die schwarze 160er Lyrik geordert, rot wäre zwar schicker gewesen aber was solls. Scheint ja nicht so beliebt zu sein, andere Sachen sind viel schneller vergriffen. Vielleicht wird sie ja dann auch im Frühjahr geliefert als Oster-Überraschung.. 🧐


Am Wochenende war die Gabel wie unten zu sehen für 330€ im Angebot. Code hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. Trotzdem wurde auf eine freundliche Nachricht im besten Schulenglisch,  die Differenz zu meiner Bestellung von ca 385 inkl. Versand mit 3700 Loyalty-Points erstattet.
Vielleicht hilft's dir oder anderen, die die Gabel bestellt haben ja.


 Limited Stock
 ** Please note : Payment by credit card OR Paypal
 Expecting delivery: 20 working after your payment
 In order to pay with a credit card, please select PayPal as a payment method, then click on "I do not have an account on PayPal"..

ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 160mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.613.002) = 329.99e anstatt 1071e

 IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES, please use the code: RCZVHG on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

 Offer available until friday 16th december 2022 at midnight (CET)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (19. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## michael66 (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu Dämpfern und Gabeln von RCZ.
Gibt's da Erfahrungen ob die meist in ovp geliefert werden oder eher so OEM mäßig?
Vielen Dank 👍🏻


----------



## aibeekey (19. Dezember 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu Dämpfern und Gabeln von RCZ.
> Gibt's da Erfahrungen ob die meist in ovp geliefert werden oder eher so OEM mäßig?
> Vielen Dank 👍🏻



Hab bisher noch nix bekommen, was OVP gewesen wäre. Egal ob Gabel oder andere Teile


----------



## Spike123 (19. Dezember 2022)

Habe ich schon beides bekommen über die Jahre hinweg.....
Typisch RCZ, Wundertüte


----------



## Schn33fraese (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe zwei Dämpfer bei RCZ gekauft, beide würden OEM verpackt geliefert.


----------



## xforce1 (19. Dezember 2022)

Gabel und Dämpfer sind in der Regel OEM. Ausnahmen gab es immer mal, so wie die Trust Gabeln.


----------



## michael66 (19. Dezember 2022)

Spike123 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon beides bekommen über die Jahre hinweg.....
> Typisch RCZ, Wundertüte





Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Dämpfer bei RCZ gekauft, beide würden OEM verpackt geliefert.





xforce1 schrieb:


> Gabel und Dämpfer sind in der Regel OEM. Ausnahmen gab es immer mal, so wie die Trust Gabeln.


Ah okay,da bleibt RCZ sich treu,also so wie immer eine Überraschung.
Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen👍🏻


----------



## Enigma13 (19. Dezember 2022)

Ahh, genau den 210x52.5 Float X verpasst um das Fuel zu upgraden -.-

Weiß jemand ob der öfter auftaucht/das ein sehr gebräuchliches Maß ist? Hab den heute Mittag erst da entdeckt und gehofft, dass der mal im Newsletter kommt...hätte nie damit gerechnet, dass es schon paar Stunden später soweit ist...


----------



## AgentZero0 (20. Dezember 2022)

Hab das selbe Dämpfermaß an nem Rocky Mountain, da gibt es schon immer wieder mal gute Angebote.


Enigma13 schrieb:


> Ahh, genau den 210x52.5 Float X verpasst um das Fuel zu upgraden -.-
> 
> Weiß jemand ob der öfter auftaucht/das ein sehr gebräuchliches Maß ist? Hab den heute Mittag erst da entdeckt und gehofft, dass der mal im Newsletter kommt...hätte nie damit gerechnet, dass es schon paar Stunden später soweit ist...


----------



## prolink (20. Dezember 2022)

langer Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StelioKontos (20. Dezember 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Ahh, genau den 210x52.5 Float X verpasst um das Fuel zu upgraden -.-
> 
> Weiß jemand ob der öfter auftaucht/das ein sehr gebräuchliches Maß ist? Hab den heute Mittag erst da entdeckt und gehofft, dass der mal im Newsletter kommt...hätte nie damit gerechnet, dass es schon paar Stunden später soweit ist...


und es gibt ihn schon wieder im aktuellen newsletter


----------



## Enigma13 (20. Dezember 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> und es gibt ihn schon wieder im aktuellen newsletter


Ist auf der Seite schon seit gestern nicht mehr zu finden, steht nur immer noch im newsletter


----------



## Schnerrget (20. Dezember 2022)

Kann mir Mal bitte jemand die Lyrik Ultimate für 349€ ausreden


----------



## Jessca (20. Dezember 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Ahh, genau den 210x52.5 Float X verpasst um das Fuel zu upgraden -.-


Beim Fuel ist doch so ein spezieller Reactive Dämpfer verbaut. Kann man den so einfach ersetzen?


----------



## Enigma13 (20. Dezember 2022)

Jessca schrieb:


> Beim Fuel ist doch so ein spezieller Reactive Dämpfer verbaut. Kann man den so einfach ersetzen?


Alles Marketing Blub. Float X (bzw. früher den DPX2) ist ein recht gerne gemachter Hack für das Fuel:
Bsp: https://www.vitalmtb.com/community/coregrind,26162/setup,45876

Das Gen 6 hat den ja jetzt auch serienmäßig und das "RE:aktiv" haben sie gleich mit einkassiert.


----------



## Dominik19xx (20. Dezember 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Alles Marketing Blub.


Jein. 

Bautechnisch funktioniert so ein Re:aktiv Dämpfer schon etwas anders. Aber Re:Aktiv hat sich über die Jahre auch verändert meine ich. Früher war es eine zweite, gegen Ende des Federwegs, über ein Ventil automatisch öffnende Luftkammer und heute ist es das Thru Shaft Design das ohne IFP auskommt.


----------



## Sub-Zero (20. Dezember 2022)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Aber Re:Aktiv hat sich über die Jahre auch verändert meine ich. Früher war es eine zweite, gegen Ende des Federwegs, über ein Ventil automatisch öffnende Luftkammer und heute ist es das Thru Shaft Design das ohne IFP auskommt.


Nein das sind drei technisch komplett unterschiedliche Dinge (welche auch so von Trek beworben wurden). Hab jetzt nur keine Zeit zum erklären ;-)


----------



## Tricky305 (20. Dezember 2022)

Moin,
Gerad kam die Zeb. In immerhin 25 Tagen. 
Lieferung inkl. 2 Token sowie Achse. 


Ging schneller als Gedacht 😂


----------



## NuriB (20. Dezember 2022)

Tricky305 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Gerad kam die Zeb. In immerhin 25 Tagen.
> Lieferung inkl. 2 Token sowie Achse.
> 
> ...



Passt auch alles mit DebonAir und Charger RC (also Select)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (20. Dezember 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Nein das sind drei technisch komplett unterschiedliche Dinge (welche auch so von Trek beworben wurden). Hab jetzt nur keine Zeit zum erklären ;-)


Dann freue ich mich bei Zeiten auf eine umfassende Erklärung...


----------



## isartrails (20. Dezember 2022)

Mal was Positives: Inzwischen funktioniert im Orderprozess bei den Lieferoptionen die Auswahl der "Mondial Relay"-Pickup-Stores. Das entsprechende Pop-Up-Fenster listet tatsächlich für den angegebenen Postleitzahlbereich eine Reihe von Selbstabholerstores aus, aus denen man den für sich günstigsten auswählen kann. Mal auf die Schnelle überflogen, sind das im Grunde Hermes-, GLS- und DPD-Läden, mit denen Mondial Relay Kooperationen hat. Auf diese Weise spart man sich etwa 3,50 Euro Versandkosten (zumindest bei Kleinbestellungen). Ob es auch funktioniert, werde ich dann nach den berüchtigten 20 Arbeitstagen wissen...


----------



## goldencore (20. Dezember 2022)

NuriB schrieb:


> Passt auch alles mit DebonAir und Charger RC (also Select)?


Wann hast du bestellt? Ich warte auch noch.


----------



## Babaj (20. Dezember 2022)

Schnerrget schrieb:


> Kann mir Mal bitte jemand die Lyrik Ultimate für 349€ ausreden


Du willst es doch auch 🤪


----------



## oli_obi (20. Dezember 2022)

Meine Cura 4, bestellt Ende September, ist gestern auch angekommen. Mit den zwei 203er-Scheiben und dem Schnellverschluss für hinten. Jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen, an welches Rad die kommt.


----------



## Schnerrget (20. Dezember 2022)

oli_obi schrieb:


> Meine Cura 4, bestellt Ende September, ist gestern auch angekommen. Mit den zwei 203er-Scheiben und dem Schnellverschluss für hinten. Jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen, an welches Rad die kommt.


War neuer Aufbau schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnerrget (20. Dezember 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Du willst es doch auch 🤪


Hmm Lyrik im Hardtail🤔


----------



## Tricky305 (20. Dezember 2022)

NuriB schrieb:


> Passt auch alles mit DebonAir und Charger RC (also Select)?


Jap passt alles. 


goldencore schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt? Ich warte auch noch.


Am 15.11.22

Einzig die trackingnummern wurden von RCZ falsch gemeldet. Die Cura und ZEB war jeweils vertauscht. 

Ansonsten alles gut soweit


----------



## Stetox (20. Dezember 2022)

Auch wenn ich jetzt schon häufiger bei RCZ bestellt habe, überrascht mich das Logistikchaos immer wieder. 

Bestellt habe ich vor längerem eine Pike + Lyrik Ultimate und ein Satz Formula Cura 4.

Vor einer Woche kam der Lieferschein für die Pike mit einer unbrauchbaren Sendungsnummer (GLS). 

Heute kam dann ohne Vorankündigung die Cura 4 mit DPD. 

Aber die Preise sind halt manchmal echt gut 😁


----------



## Remux (20. Dezember 2022)

Tricky305 schrieb:


> Jap passt alles.
> 
> Am 15.11.22
> 
> ...


Wann gehts zu MST?   

Sofern dus machst, berichte dann bitte was du letztendlich gezahlt hast.


----------



## Sub-Zero (20. Dezember 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mal was Positives: Inzwischen funktioniert im Orderprozess bei den Lieferoptionen die Auswahl der "Mondial Relay"-Pickup-Stores. Das entsprechende Pop-Up-Fenster listet tatsächlich für den angegebenen Postleitzahlbereich eine Reihe von Selbstabholerstores aus, aus denen man den für sich günstigsten auswählen kann. Mal auf die Schnelle überflogen, sind das im Grunde Hermes-, GLS- und DPD-Läden, mit denen Mondial Relay Kooperationen hat. Auf diese Weise spart man sich etwa 3,50 Euro Versandkosten (zumindest bei Kleinbestellungen). Ob es auch funktioniert, werde ich dann nach den berüchtigten 20 Arbeitstagen wissen...


Mondial Relay wird komischerweise nur manchmal als Option angeboten (k.A. was das Kriterium ist). 
Hatte ich schon zwei mal genutzt. Lieferung sollte dabei an nahegelegenem Hermes-Shop gehen, wurde aber dann von DPD ausgeliefert und zwar direkt an meine Rechnungs- (bzw. Liefer-)adresse. 
Eigentlich optimal, aber halt wieder so ein RCZ Mysterium 😂


----------



## Tricky305 (20. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Wann gehts zu MST?
> 
> Sofern dus machst, berichte dann bitte was du letztendlich gezahlt hast.


Genau das war der Plan. Wird mit Sicherheit erst im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Sub-Zero (20. Dezember 2022)

Viel OT  


Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Jein.
> 
> Bautechnisch funktioniert so ein Re:aktiv Dämpfer schon etwas anders. Aber Re:Aktiv hat sich über die Jahre auch verändert meine ich. Früher war es eine zweite, gegen Ende des Federwegs, über ein Ventil automatisch öffnende Luftkammer und heute ist es das Thru Shaft Design das ohne IFP auskommt.





Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Nein das sind drei technisch komplett unterschiedliche Dinge (welche auch so von Trek beworben wurden). Hab jetzt nur keine Zeit zum erklären ;-)





Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Dann freue ich mich bei Zeiten auf eine umfassende Erklärung...


Zuerst gab es "DRCV" => System mit zwei Luftkammern bei dem die Luftkammer des Dämpfers (später auch bei Gabeln) ab einem bestimmten Hub über ein Ventil vergrößert wurde. Ziel: Lineare Federkennlinie
Als Basis dienten Fox RP2 bzw RP23 Dämpfer (bzw. Fox 32 Gabeln)

Dann das RE:Active Valve (mit Penski entwickelt) => Degressive Druckstufendämpfung. Ziel: Die Dämpfung sollte dadurch gut Gegenhalt liefern (bei langsamer Kolbengeschwindigkeit) und trotzdem gut auf Schläge ansprechen (stark abnehmende Dämpfung bei höheren Kolbengeschwindigkeiten).
Gab es zunächst in den DRCV Dämpfern (Fox). Später dann mit neueren Fox und RS Deluxe Dämpfern  (bei denen DRCV nicht mehr vor kam).
Aktuelle Dämpfer bei Trek haben aber kein RE:Active Valve mehr (im Fuel Ex Gen5 MY22 gab es den Fox Float mit  RE:Active noch)

ThruShaft war dann eine weitere "neue" Technologie bei der kein IFP Trennkolben im Dämpfer zum Einsatz kommt sondern der Dämpfershaft unten Ausfährt. Ziel: besseres Ansprechverhalten und Hysteresekurve der Dämpfung (Ein/Ausfedern).
Gab/Gibt es bei den Fox und RS-Dämpfern. Zunächst über verschiedene MY zusammen mit RE/Active Valve. Beim 21/22 Slash im Trek spezifischen Super Deluxe ohne.

Ab MY23 scheint es weder RE:Active nocht ThruShaft noch irgend eine Trek-spezifische Dämpfertechnoligie zu geben.

OT off  ;-)

Edit: Ein paar Links dazu
Vorsprung Suspension: Inside the Fox/Trek/Penske ReAktiv DRCV shock!
ThruShaft


----------



## Enigma13 (20. Dezember 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Viel OT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die interessanten Ausführungen!

Es gibt ja auch 2023 noch das Fuel EX Gen5 parallel zum Gen6 weiter zu kaufen. Und da ist auch weiterhin der RE:Active Float DPS (zumindest bei dem Rahmenkit das ich gekauft hab) dabei.

Bei etwas aggressiverer Fahrweise sind manche Leute der Meinung, dass der DPS - und insbesondere das RE:Active Design - an seine Grenzen kommt und der Dämpfer bei großen Schlägen durchrauscht und bei High-Speed Chatter zu träge reagiert. Deswegen wird für Parknutzung gerne der Float-X/DPX2 verbaut. (Da es ja ursprünglich um die Frage ging, ob man den einfach ersetzen kann mit !ONTOPIC! RCZ-Schnäppchen )

Wird bspw. hier etwas erklärt:


----------



## Sub-Zero (20. Dezember 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch 2023 noch das Fuel EX Gen5 parallel zum Gen6 weiter zu kaufen.


Das sind wohl noch die Restposten aus dem aktuellen Jahr mit der Spec aus MY22. Auf dem ersten Blick hab ich da keinerlei Änderungen gefunden. Dafür spricht dann auch die gleiche Lackierungen wie die Gen5 aus MY22.

Mir ist aber gerade aufgefallen das die E-Mopeds (Rails) noch die ThruShaft Super Deluxe haben. Da gibts die sogar mit AirWiz. Was immer auch das für ne Spielerei ist 😂  (Vermutlich Druck-Kontroll-System).




Enigma13 schrieb:


> (Da es ja ursprünglich um die Frage ging, ob man den einfach ersetzen kann mit !ONTOPIC! RCZ-Schnäppchen )


Da zumindest Trek keine proprietären Einbaumaße mehr verwendet geht das natürlich (unter Beachtung von Hub, Freigängigkeit...)


----------



## Flo7 (20. Dezember 2022)

Schnell sein X2 factory 199€, Zeb Ultimate 29" 299€









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (20. Dezember 2022)

Was ist der unterschied zwischen:

*FS ZEB ULTIMATE RC2 29 UB 170 EGLB 44 LC A1 
FS ZEB ULTIMATE RC2 29 UB 170 EGLB 44 A1

LC low Compression?*


----------



## prolink (20. Dezember 2022)

gibts überhaupt bei RS Gabeln einen anderen Tune?


----------



## loam (20. Dezember 2022)

Nice, hab ich mir auch noch gegönnt. Mal schauen ob eine kommt: die Select oder die Ultimate. Beides top Deals ! Ich hab Zeit bis zum nächsten Aufbau. 

EDITH:
Was mir grade auffällt lol:
Bei der ZEB Select (14.11) steht auf einmal "Vollständig". Die kommt bestimmt bald.
Scheint wohl versendet zu sein. 

EDIT²: Scheint wohl ne französische Tracking Nummer zu sein, die da hinterlegt ist. Spuckt mir nämlich was aus dazu auf Franzmann Seite. Ist aber noch nicht übergeben scheinbar an den Paketservice...


----------



## Schnerrget (20. Dezember 2022)

Schnerrget schrieb:


> Kann mir Mal bitte jemand die Lyrik Ultimate für 349€ ausreden


Hat sich erledigt, nicht mehr verfügbar 
Und für die Zeb hab ich zum Glück keine echte Verwendung


----------



## Sub-Zero (20. Dezember 2022)

Schnerrget schrieb:


> Und für die Zeb hab ich zum Glück keine echte Verwendung


Geht mir auch so  😂
Und nur für den Weiterverkauf muss nicht sein. Ich könnte aber eine günstige Lyrik Select (RC) oder Yari in 27,5 gebrauchen.
Eine 29er Lyrik für die Preise der ZEB im aktuellen NL würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Schnerrget (20. Dezember 2022)

Ja die Lyrik hätte ich dann in mein HT gepackt und die Pike RC dann wieder verkauft. Aber im Fully habe ich gerade erst meine Yari auf Rc2 geupgraded und ich muss die erstmal einfahren


----------



## Schnerrget (20. Dezember 2022)

Positivbeispiel RCZ:
Samstag Fox Dämpfer bestellt.
Eben kam die Trackingnummer 🥳


----------



## prolink (20. Dezember 2022)

bei mir auch. aber vor einen Monat bestellt. zufällig halt die Lieferung gekommen


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Dezember 2022)

Soll ma jetzt spekulieren, dass das Vorderrad zum HXC noch kommt und das Hinterrad schonmal bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich hätte Bedarf an einer 160er Pike 27,5". Select oder was auch immer, fürs Juniorbike. Kommt sowas regelmäßig bei RCZ...?


----------



## prolink (20. Dezember 2022)

Pike ultimate war heute schon dabei
Kommt aber öfters


----------



## damage0099 (20. Dezember 2022)

Falls wer ne 29“ ZEB select+ oder Ultimate zuviel bekommt, darf er sich gerne melden 🙂


----------



## Ozii (20. Dezember 2022)

Beeindruckend, wie viele neue unbenutzte Cura 4 mit Scheiben auf eBay sind. Aber ohne Originalverpackung 🤣

Kann jemand eine Pike ultimate 140/150mm einstellen? 😬


----------



## Remux (20. Dezember 2022)

Die ersten zeb select sind auch schon da 🤭


----------



## goldencore (20. Dezember 2022)

Die Preise für die Curas sind ja noch human, bei den ZEBs echt unverschämt!

Meine Cura ist tatsächlich bereits an meinem Rad verbaut. Bin sie leider noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7SidedCube (20. Dezember 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Soll ma jetzt spekulieren, dass das Vorderrad zum HXC noch kommt und das Hinterrad schonmal bestellen?


Dem hier? https://www.rczbikeshop.com/de/dt-s...c-disc-boost-12x148mm-black-hxc1501-8285.html

Und ich schwanke gerade noch, ob ich an meinem schönen Gefährt mit schlanken Linien (sowohl am Rad als auch bei mir) doch eine 170mm Zeb testen will. 200g mehr und evtl zu viel Steifigkeit gegen den Preis und ggf die Möglichkeit, den Tausch günstiger als den großen Service der Lyrik hinzukriegen...


----------



## Kimbo1986 (20. Dezember 2022)

die zeb ultimate mit charger 3 kartusche? und was ist der unterschied zwischen den 2 die im angebot sind?


----------



## 7SidedCube (20. Dezember 2022)

Einerseits für die Begründung egal, weil ich von der Charger 2.1 komme. Andererseits auch irrelevant weil ich die Gabel aus dem NL nicht auf der Seite finde - also war ich wahrscheinlich eh zu langsam


----------



## rohood (20. Dezember 2022)

In der Produktbeschreibung steht a1, also charger 2.1 
Den Unterschied zwischen den 2 kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber sind ja eh beide ausverkauft


----------



## shield (21. Dezember 2022)

moin leute - kann mir mal jemand einen verweis (link) schicken wo mir erklärt wird wie das bei RCZ funktioniert? oder bin ich zu skeptisch und "einfach bestellen" klicken?

is ja der wahnsinn was es hier für angebote gibt.

danke und grüße


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Dezember 2022)

shield schrieb:


> moin leute - kann mir mal jemand einen verweis (link) schicken wo mir erklärt wird wie das bei RCZ funktioniert? oder bin ich zu skeptisch und "einfach bestellen" klicken?
> 
> is ja der wahnsinn was es hier für angebote gibt.
> 
> danke und grüße


Vergiss es einfach. Wenn du nicht ständig am PC hängst und das Glück hast einer der Ersten zu sein, die den Newsletter bekommen, schaffst du eh nix zu bestellen. Wenns hier gepostet wird, ist es immer schön zu spät. Ich bekomme den Newsletter prinzipiell erst deutlich später als er hier gepostet wird _gg_ ich wollte ein Jahr lang eine Gabel kaufen und habs nicht geschafft. Die 200 eur mehr die ich dann bezahlt habe, haben sich ausgezahlt, weil ich doch fleißig damit gefahren bin. 😅


----------



## prolink (21. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## aibeekey (21. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer RS Pike 27.5 130mm?

*ROCKSHOX FORK PIKE ULTIMATE RC2 27.5" DEBONAIR 130MM BOOST 15X110MM TAPERED BLACK (00.4020.565.017)

SKU: ROCKSHOX-2051609837-WR2*

Wollte sie in mein Trailbike bauen. Aber da mir jetzt was dazwischen gekommen ist, würde ich sie zum Selbstkostenpreis (349€)+Versand abgeben.
Offset laut Beschreibung 37mm.
Ist noch nicht angekommen, bestellt am 29.Oktober.

Gerne PN bei Interesse.


----------



## ralleycorse (21. Dezember 2022)

Argh.
Ne 29er hätte ich genommen...


----------



## der-gute (21. Dezember 2022)

Meine Zeb vom 14.11. kommt morgen 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (21. Dezember 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Meine Zeb vom 14.11. kommt morgen 😍
> Anhang anzeigen 1605891


Ultimate oder Select ?


----------



## der-gute (21. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Ultimate oder Select ?


29 Select. Gabs damals die 29 als Ultimate?


----------



## prolink (21. Dezember 2022)

Das weiss ich gerade nicht.  Gab ja viele Gabeln
Meine ist auch versendet gerade gesehen aber keine Info bekommen


----------



## prolink (21. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## rush_dc (21. Dezember 2022)

Leider nur 1 stk von der xtr 203mm bestellbar, somit leider uninteressant.


----------



## goldencore (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe meine ZEB am 17.11 bestellt. Bis jetzt noch nix gehört und ab morgen bin ich im Urlaub. Läuft....nicht


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (21. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich habe meine ZEB am 17.11 bestellt. Bis jetzt noch nix gehört und ab morgen bin ich im Urlaub. Läuft....nicht


Wenn der Urlaub nicht bis März dauert, sollte es keine Überschneidungen geben 😉


----------



## goldencore (21. Dezember 2022)

Leider nicht...


----------



## Schn33fraese (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Zebs waren aber so derart billig, ich glaube die Differenz zahlt man mit Warte(Lebens)Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (22. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Die Zebs waren aber so derart billig, ich glaube die Differenz zahlt man mit Warte(Lebens)Zeit


Wo wir schon beim Thema sind: Die Ende-Oktober Lyriks sind auch noch nicht unterwegs?


----------



## P3 Killa (22. Dezember 2022)

Meien ZEB Select vom 14.11. ist auch gerade angekommen. 👍


----------



## Jan22Sch (22. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
ich konnte im Netz leider nichts dazu finden...wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem angebotenen Dämpfer 
FOX RACING SHOX REAR Shock FLOAT X PERFOMANCE 2-Pos Adj 210x52.5mm (OEM?)
und dem 
FLOAT X Performance ELITE (https://www.foxracingshox.de/28219/2022-float-x-performance-elite?c=2669)?

Danke & Grüße


----------



## Remux (22. Dezember 2022)

Das wage ich ja mal stark zu bezweifeln, dass es keine Infos über den Unterschied von PERFORMANCE zu performance ELITE geben wird...

Der PE hat einen LSC Versteller.


----------



## prolink (22. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## wesone (22. Dezember 2022)

Funktioniert bei Euch der Rabattcode für die Lyrik Ultimate aus dem aktuellen Newsletter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (22. Dezember 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Mondial Relay wird komischerweise nur manchmal als Option angeboten (k.A. was das Kriterium ist).
> (...) aber halt wieder so ein RCZ Mysterium 😂


In der Tat! 
Gestern mit einem bestellten Satz XT-Bremsen ging's noch, heute mit zwei Nobby Nics dann plötzlich nicht mehr...
Der Laden macht immer wieder Staunen.


----------



## Schibbl (22. Dezember 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> ..
> Der Laden macht immer wieder Staunen.


Und genau deshalb bestellst du dort so oft.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (22. Dezember 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei Euch der Rabattcode für die Lyrik Ultimate aus dem aktuellen Newsletter?


Joa , geht bei mir


----------



## flix123 (22. Dezember 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> In der Tat!
> Gestern mit einem bestellten Satz XT-Bremsen ging's noch, heute mit zwei Nobby Nics dann plötzlich nicht mehr...
> Der Laden macht immer wieder Staunen.


Meiner/s Erfahrung/Wissens  nach ist es immer beim grünen Warenlager (Ausnahme: Laufräder) und nie beim gelben Warenlager möglich.


----------



## isartrails (22. Dezember 2022)

flix123 schrieb:


> Meiner/s Erfahrung/Wissens  nach ist es immer beim grünen Warenlager (Ausnahme: Laufräder) und nie beim gelben Warenlager möglich.


...oder daran, dass das eine "on stock" war und das andere nicht ...
Nobody knows...


----------



## wesone (22. Dezember 2022)

DennisDuisburg schrieb:


> Joa , geht bei mir


Ich bezog mich auf dies hier: 

ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 160mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.613.002) = 329.99e anstatt 1071e

nicht auf den französischen NL.


----------



## xforce1 (22. Dezember 2022)

Nachmittags NL


----------



## xforce1 (22. Dezember 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf dies hier:
> 
> ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 160mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.613.002) = 329.99e anstatt 1071e
> 
> nicht auf den französischen NL.


Der Code RCZXOV funktioniert bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## 2002tii (22. Dezember 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Nachmittags NL


Die xt 160 mm CL Scheibe ist aber auch schon wieder verschwunden oder? :-( war da bisher nun jedes mal zu langsam...


----------



## wesone (22. Dezember 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Der Code RCZXOV funktioniert bei mir auch nicht.


Der Code aus dem französischen NL funktioniert zwar auch auf der deutschen Variante der Seite aber damit ist die Gabel dann, mit Versand, halt gleich wieder bei fast 400 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix123 (22. Dezember 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Der Code aus dem französischen NL funktioniert zwar auch auf der deutschen Variante der Seite aber damit ist die Gabel dann, mit Versand, halt gleich wieder bei fast 400 Euro.


Hatte es weiter oben schonmal geschrieben: E-Mail mit dem Code aus dem französischen Newsletter an RCZ schreiben, hat bei mir bewirkt, dass die Differenz von 37€ in Loyaltiy Points erstattet wurde. Ist zwar kein Geld, da es aber vermutlich nicht die letzte RCZ Bestellung gewesen sein wird, ist es fast wie Geld.


----------



## UserX1 (22. Dezember 2022)

Meine Zeb Select kam nun auch an, ohne Info vorab.


----------



## xforce1 (22. Dezember 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Der Code aus dem französischen NL funktioniert zwar auch auf der deutschen Variante der Seite aber damit ist die Gabel dann, mit Versand, halt gleich wieder bei fast 400 Euro.


Ja aber im Franz Newsletter war die Gabel doch Für 369.99€ drin. Ist ja klar das die mit Versand dann bei fast 400,- liegt

Die Ultimate für 349,- war doch die 00.4020.567.011 mit 51er Offset.


----------



## Mischpoke (22. Dezember 2022)

Meine ZEB ist auch auf dem Weg zu mir🥳🤙


----------



## prolink (23. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## 7SidedCube (23. Dezember 2022)

Kennt jemand Details zu den XR1850? Ist das sowas wie eine OEM-Variante der X1900?


----------



## FritzeF (23. Dezember 2022)

Aus eBay Kleinanzeigen kopiert:


> DT SWISS XR 1850 29 LR-Satz (MTB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und von Scott, die 25mm lassen es für mich ausscheiden...


> LAUFRADSATZ
> DT Swiss XR1850CL
> F: 15x110mm, R: 12x148mm
> *25mm* Tubeless ready rim 28H / XD Driver
> Syncros Axle w/Removable Lever with Tool


----------



## TearZz (23. Dezember 2022)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Aus eBay Kleinanzeigen kopiert:
> 
> 
> Und von Scott, die 25mm lassen es für mich ausscheiden...


die im RCZ ist aber Spline 30, sollte also Innereweite 30mm sein, so is eigentlich bei DT Swiss.


----------



## pAn1c (23. Dezember 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> die im RCZ ist aber Spline 30, sollte also Innereweite 30mm sein, so is eigentlich bei DT Swiss.


Bei 30 bin ich dann raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (23. Dezember 2022)

UserX1 schrieb:


> Meine Zeb Select kam nun auch an, ohne Info vorab.


Meine kommt wohl heute laut der französischen Sendungsnummer auf der Seite. Sonst keine Mail von DPD oä.


----------



## paulipan (23. Dezember 2022)

Meine ZEB soll wohl heute auch zugestellt werden  
Von RCZ kam allerdings auch keinerlei Nachricht.... Ist und bleibt ein "spezieller" Laden.
Wichtig ist, dass die Ware passt


----------



## loam (23. Dezember 2022)

Also ich hab bisher immer auch von DPD vorher die Mail bekommen. Liegt aber evtl. daran, dass ich die DPD App installiert habe, und der merkt sobald ein Paket kommt und dann eine Benachrichtigung macht.


----------



## goldencore (23. Dezember 2022)

Meine Zeb vom 17.11 ist noch en cours und sonst hat sich nix getan. Hoffe auch, dass sich DPD oder GLS vorher meldet. Bin nämlich im Urlaub und könnte das Paket vielleicht noch umleiten.


----------



## Sub-Zero (23. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so...jetzt auch meinen ersten Carbon LRS bestellt. Da eh neue Räder fürs DH gebraucht werden, war das E13 Angebot recht gut.


----------



## Seppi84 (23. Dezember 2022)

Hier ist auch ne ZEB Select 29 Zoll 170mm auf dem Weg zu mir (14.11. bestellt) - jemand zufällig Interesse gegen ne 27,5" zu tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (23. Dezember 2022)

Meine Zeb kam heute mit Ankündigung von RCZ und unbeschädigt trotz DPD.


----------



## Mischpoke (23. Dezember 2022)

Schlaft gut😴


----------



## Topanga (24. Dezember 2022)

Hallo - eine Frage an die Eingeweihten, die den RCZ Newsletter entschlüsseln können:

*DT SWISS REAR Wheel HX1501 SPLINE 30 27.5" Disc BOOST (12x148mm) Black (DTS-HX1501/0120)*
Tire type: Clincher
Rim material: Aluminium
Rim color: Black
Hub axle system: 12x148mm 
Disc Brake Mount
NOT including: Quick release / Valve
*DT HX 1501 SPLINE® Black NO BLUE, 584 mm (27.5" / 650B)/30 mm, Disc Center Lock, 148/12 mm
Thru axle*

Wie kann ich herausfinden welche Kassettenaufnahme (XD, HG, MS) dieses Teil hat - oder liefert RCZ  nach dem Zufallsprinzip? Was habe ich übersehen?


----------



## FritzeF (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich deute das Spline als Shimano Micro Spline, Sprich MS


----------



## 7SidedCube (24. Dezember 2022)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Ich deute das Spline als Shimano Micro Spline, Sprich MS


Nein! Spline steht bei DT für die Straight Pull Line. Aus den Abgaben hier kann man den Freilauf tatsächlich nicht ablesen. (Sondern nur, dass das Straigt-Pull-Naben sind. IIRC, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege: J-Bend wären "Classic", wobei es die nicht als System-LRS gibt.)


----------



## Topanga (24. Dezember 2022)

Danke schon mal - dachte ich sei zu dämlich die kryptische Beschreibung richtig zu deuten. Leider schreibt RCZ auch nur selten die original DtSwiss Nummern dazu.  Da bleibt mir nur abzuwarten, ob/wann die 'Wundertüte' eintrifft.


----------



## Garnitur (24. Dezember 2022)

08:20


----------



## goldencore (24. Dezember 2022)

So, Colismo hat nun auch Kenntnis von meiner zeb erhalten. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ab wann ich erfahren kann, welcher deutsche Zusteller das wird?


----------



## Tobionassis (24. Dezember 2022)

na, hat jemand das XMC1200 Laufrad bekommen?


----------



## prolink (24. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (24. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> So, Colismo hat nun auch Kenntnis von meiner zeb erhalten. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ab wann ich erfahren kann, welcher deutsche Zusteller das wird?


Auf der französichen Tracking Seite siehst du auch die Auslandstrackingnummer. Die einfach bei GLS/DPD probieren.


----------



## JanSTR (24. Dezember 2022)

Hi, 






						DT SWISS Roue ARRIERE H1900 SPLINE 30 29" Disc BOOST (12x148mm) Black (DTS-H1900/8346) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DT SWISS Roue ARRIERE H1900 SPLINE 30 29" Disc BOOST (12x148mm) Black (DTS-H1900/8346)</strong><br /><br /></p> <p><strong><strong> </strong></strong></p> <p><strong><strong>Hub</strong> <strong>axle</strong> <strong>system</strong> :</strong




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Kann man irgendwie die Freilaufart herauslesen bei dem Angebot? Es gibt das gleiche Rad separat als Shimano Microspline Artikel oder sram XD. Hier steht nichts. Ich suche tatsächlich den HG aber sicher sein kann man da nicht oder?


----------



## boarderking (24. Dezember 2022)

JanSTR schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auf dem bild ist ein normaler 11 fach shim sram freilauf


----------



## Schn33fraese (24. Dezember 2022)

Falls da doch ein XD oder micro spine drauf ist, kannst du die bestimmt verkaufen und davon einen HG anschaffen ohne das du nennenswert was drauflegt.


----------



## xforce1 (24. Dezember 2022)

Goldene Regel was DT Swiss und RCZ angeht: wenn nichts dabei steht sollte man von HG ausgehen


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand einen leichten 27,5er lrs aus einer BestellfingerKannMaImmerBrwuchenReaktion herum liegen, der nicht gebraucht wird? Nabenstandard ist ziemlich wurscht (15mm vorn und irgendeiner mit 12mm hinten halt). Wäre enorm dankbar! (für ein Kind. Darf ruhig was Filigranes sein)


----------



## m_a_x_ (24. Dezember 2022)

Merry Christmas 314€ zeb 29 ultimate rockshox:





						ROCKSHOX Fork ZEB ULTIMATE RC2 29" 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (158597) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork ZEB ULTIMATE RC2 29" 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (158597)</strong></p> <p>Travel: 170mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 29"</p> <p>Damping: Charger RC2</p> <p>Adjustments: External rebound, low speed/high speed compression</p> <p>S




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				



*RCZREPX *


----------



## prolink (24. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## hemorider (24. Dezember 2022)

ZEB alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnerrget (24. Dezember 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> ZEB alle


Na zum Glück 😅


----------



## gosing (24. Dezember 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> ZEB alle


Und ich im ersten Moment als "ZEB für alle" überlesen....


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (24. Dezember 2022)

Na, wer war noch nüchtern und/oder noch nicht vollgefressen (in doppelter Hinsicht) genug, um sich eine zu schnappern?


----------



## prolink (25. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Garnitur (25. Dezember 2022)

15:15

Mal wieder mit Curas


----------



## FritzeF (25. Dezember 2022)

Die mit  180/200 Scheiben waren innerhalb kürzester Zeit schon weg. Konnte aber welche mit 200/200 ergattern 

Edit: konnte die 200/180 zwar in den Warenkorb legen, bekam dann aber die Meldung, benötigte Menge ist nicht verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (25. Dezember 2022)

Sind doch beide Angebote noch zu haben


----------



## biker-wug (25. Dezember 2022)

Ich kann Germany nicht als zielland auswählen. Daher nicht zu bestellen.


----------



## Martina H. (25. Dezember 2022)

... erledigt...


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Dezember 2022)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich kann Germany nicht als zielland auswählen. Daher nicht zu bestellen.


Geht schon. Einfach nix auswählen und dann zum checkout, dann kann man auswählen.

Wird allerdings teurer, 196,- kpl(Steuer)


----------



## flix123 (25. Dezember 2022)

Auf französischer Seite eingeloggt problemlos auch an die hinterlegte Adresse lieferbar ( auf der deutschen ebenfalls). Die englische Seite ist immer die teuerste. Wenn der Newsletter auf die englische Seite führt oben rechts wechseln und dann Produkt händisch suchen hilft. Oder in der Linkzeile anpassen...


----------



## Uglyinside (25. Dezember 2022)

Hi ich bin noch relativ neu hier, 
Sag mal gibt es die Curas auch ab und zu in Gold im Shop? Das wäre ja schon nen bisschen nice. 🤤


----------



## der-gute (25. Dezember 2022)

Uglyinside schrieb:


> Hi ich bin noch relativ neu hier,
> Sag mal gibt es die Curas auch ab und zu in Gold im Shop? Das wäre ja schon nen bisschen nice. 🤤


Also bei solchen Einzelheiten musst du bei RCZ schon Abstriche machen 🤭


----------



## Uglyinside (26. Dezember 2022)

Das ist ok, bei den Preisen macht man die gern.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand die 38er Factory Ende September für ~620€ erhalten? Meine wurde jetzt storniert, weil es nicht genug Gabel gäbe. Zwischenzeitlich wurde sie ja für 900€ angeboten, da war der Preis wohl zu gut


----------



## ma1208 (26. Dezember 2022)

Meine wurde schon vor Wochen storniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (26. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Remux (26. Dezember 2022)

Zebs sind jetzt offenbar ja schon sehr viele ausgeliefert worden wenn man die Kleinanzeigen Angebote durchsucht. Verrückt wie viele doch jetzt andere Gabeln den nagelneuen select vorziehen 



Ich frage mich nur immer warum die Leute den Verkauf rechtfertigen und so fadenscheinige Erklärungen abgeben. Muss doch den käufer nicht interessieren warum er sie loswerden will ,,


----------



## prolink (26. Dezember 2022)

Projektaufgabe halt. ist mir auch schon passiert


----------



## goldencore (26. Dezember 2022)

Meine ist unterwegs und ich bin wild entschlossen sie zu behalten! Termin bei Mario ist schon gebucht. 😀


----------



## Remux (26. Dezember 2022)

Schickt ihr da eigentlich dann nur die Kartusche hin ? Großer Service +70€ ist ja eigentlich Quatsch bei einer neuen Gabel. Was ruft er nur fürs Tuning ohne Service auf ?


----------



## 7SidedCube (26. Dezember 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## prolink (26. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## goldencore (26. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Schickt ihr da eigentlich dann nur die Kartusche hin ? Großer Service +70€ ist ja eigentlich Quatsch bei einer neuen Gabel. Was ruft er nur fürs Tuning ohne Service auf ?


Ich würde jetzt die ganze Gabel hinschicken. Einen kleinen Service macht man doch quasi zwangsläufig, wenn man das Casting abmacht, oder?


----------



## prolink (26. Dezember 2022)

Kartusche kann man auch so ausbauen ohne die Gabel zu zerlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrage2 (26. Dezember 2022)

Ist die XTR 9120 HR-Bremse schon wieder weg?


----------



## Kimbo1986 (26. Dezember 2022)

aber nur kartusche bringt ja nix, wenn dann gleich airshaft auch mit machen bzw. auf charger 3 alles.


----------



## Remux (26. Dezember 2022)

Kimbo1986 schrieb:


> aber nur kartusche bringt ja nix, wenn dann gleich airshaft auch mit machen bzw. auf charger 3 alles.


Laut mst ja eben schon. Das ist ja der Sinn dahinter sich das Charger 3 Upgrade zu sparen


----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2022)

Is das hier der Zeb Tuning Thread?

Frage für Unbekannte…


----------



## 3ullit (26. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur immer warum die Leute den Verkauf rechtfertigen und so fadenscheinige Erklärungen abgeben. Muss doch den käufer nicht interessieren warum er sie loswerden will ,,


Gut, in den Fällen ist es schon komisch, aber ich hab schon gerne wenn ich weiss warum jemand ein Premiumprodukt verkauft, also bspw. ne Intend für >1.500 gebraucht.


----------



## loam (26. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Schickt ihr da eigentlich dann nur die Kartusche hin ? Großer Service +70€ ist ja eigentlich Quatsch bei einer neuen Gabel. Was ruft er nur fürs Tuning ohne Service auf ?


Ca. 130 meinte er neulich....
Schicke meine auch bald mal rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (27. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Schn33fraese (27. Dezember 2022)

Wenn bei RCZ ein Artikel auf Lager ist, mit welchen Lieferzeiten kann man rechnen? Sind dann die 20 working days realistisch oder geht es sogar schneller?


----------



## 7SidedCube (27. Dezember 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## prolink (27. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Wenn bei RCZ ein Artikel auf Lager ist, mit welchen Lieferzeiten kann man rechnen? Sind dann die 20 working days realistisch oder geht es sogar schneller?


wenns Lagernd ist wird sofort versendet. aber wer weiß


----------



## ernmar (27. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> wenns Lagernd ist wird sofort versendet. aber wer weiß


oder eben 3-4 Wochen später. Warte immer noch auf die Teile aus November.  Waren als lagernd gekennzeichnet.


----------



## prolink (27. Dezember 2022)

da ist natürlich Kacke.
habs aber schon andersrum erlebt. 20 Werktage und kam in einer woche an
RCZ eben


----------



## ernmar (27. Dezember 2022)

Ist eben wie bei allem bei rcz. Alles ist möglich.  Lass dich überraschen


----------



## toastet (27. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Wenn bei RCZ ein Artikel auf Lager ist, mit welchen Lieferzeiten kann man rechnen? Sind dann die 20 working days realistisch oder geht es sogar schneller?


Bei 20 working days zwischen 20 working days und im Zweifel auch mal 6-9 Monate


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Dezember 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Bei 20 working days zwischen 20 working days und im Zweifel auch mal 6-9 Monate


Wo wir grad über 20 working days schreibne: Hat schon jemand seine Selva bekommen?


----------



## TearZz (27. Dezember 2022)

Einziger Shop man noch ein bisschen Fingerkribbeln bei der Bestellung verspürt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nenoflow (27. Dezember 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wo wir grad über 20 working days schreibne: Hat schon jemand seine Selva bekommen?


Die vom 11. Dezember?

Wäre mega cool wenn die im Januar eintrifft.


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht sollte man diesen Thread splitten- Angebote/Wartezimmer....


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (27. Dezember 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man diesen Thread splitten- Angebote/Wartezimmer....


Ich war mal so frei:






						RCZ-Glaskugel: Wartezimmer, Spekulationen, Austausch
					

Moin, um den Faden für die RCZ-Angebote/-Newsletter einigermaßen übersichtlich zu halten, ist hier Platz zum Fabulieren über Lagerbestände und gemeinsames working-days-Zählen. :)




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Schn33fraese (27. Dezember 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Bei 20 working days zwischen 20 working days und im Zweifel auch mal 6-9 Monate


Ja, dass weiß ich wohl, ich habe nur noch nie was bei RCZ bestellt, was laut Website auf Lager ist, also quasi verschickt werden kann, sobald sich jemand des Aufrags an nimmt.


----------



## davez (27. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ja, dass weiß ich wohl, ich habe nur noch nie was bei RCZ bestellt, was laut Website auf Lager ist, also quasi verschickt werden kann, sobald sich jemand des Aufrags an nimmt.


Das kam bei mir innerhalb von 14 Werktagen an


----------



## isartrails (27. Dezember 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> oder eben 3-4 Wochen später. Warte immer noch auf die Teile aus November.  Waren als lagernd gekennzeichnet.


Bei mir auch...


----------



## md82 (27. Dezember 2022)

ROCKSHOX 2023 Fork ZEB SELECT CHARGER RC 29" 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.782.014) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX 2023 Fork ZEB SELECT CHARGER RC 29" 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.782.014)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: 170mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 29"</p> <p>Damping: Charger RC</p> <p>Adjustments: External rebound, low speed




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Kot funktioniert nicht: *RCZVRO *

Wieso nur? 😢


----------



## tobthecat (27. Dezember 2022)

Ich weiss ja nicht aber rcz bikes sieht aus wie der letze haufen….ich wollte dort ebstellen aber das sieht wirklich nicht vertrauenswürdig aus…


----------



## Flo7 (27. Dezember 2022)

tobthecat schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht aber rcz bikes sieht aus wie der letze haufen….ich wollte dort ebstellen aber das sieht wirklich nicht vertrauenswürdig aus…



Was willst du uns jetzt sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (27. Dezember 2022)

tobthecat schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht aber rcz bikes sieht aus wie der letze haufen….ich wollte dort ebstellen aber das sieht wirklich nicht vertrauenswürdig aus…


*DANN GEH DOCH ZU NETTO!    *


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Was willst du uns jetzt sagen?


das er sich nicht traut ....


----------



## prolink (27. Dezember 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> ROCKSHOX 2023 Fork ZEB SELECT CHARGER RC 29" 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.782.014) RCZ Bike Shop
> 
> 
> <p><strong>ROCKSHOX 2023 Fork ZEB SELECT CHARGER RC 29" 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered Black (00.4020.782.014)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p>Travel: 170mm</p> <p>Wheel Size: 29"</p> <p>Damping: Charger RC</p> <p>Adjustments: External rebound, low speed
> ...


was soll da nicht gehen?
er dannach einloggen und alles passt


----------



## AgentZero0 (27. Dezember 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> das er sich nicht traut ....


Und nicht(s) weiß...


----------



## Flo7 (27. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> was soll da nicht gehen?
> er dannach einloggen und alles passt
> Anhang anzeigen 1608969



@md82  will halt die 2023... Wird aber heute im Newsletter nicht erwähnt.

EDIT probier *RCZVIP44 -> Sorry war nur gestern gültig!

Edit die 2te: Die ZEB Ultimate um 309€ war der bessere Deal...*


----------



## md82 (27. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> was soll da nicht gehen?
> er dannach einloggen und alles passt
> Anhang anzeigen 1608969






Edit:  Ja, wenn man nach den Artikelnummern guckt und nur die letzten 3 Stellen kontrolliert, ja dann passiert sowas....sorry...ich habe nichts geschrieben gehabt...ich war nicht hier....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentZero0 (27. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> @md82  will halt die 2023... Wird aber heute im Newsletter nicht erwähnt.
> 
> EDIT probier *RCZVIP44 -> Sorry war nur gestern gültig!
> 
> Edit die 2te: Die ZEB Ultimate um 309€ war der bessere Deal...*


Rück mal die VIP Codes raus


----------



## tobthecat (27. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Was willst du uns jetzt sagen?


Hauptsache billig, geiz ist geil…so kommt es bei rcz vor…ja keinen cent ausgeben für einen ordentlichen shop XD


----------



## Flo7 (27. Dezember 2022)

tobthecat schrieb:


> Hauptsache billig, geiz ist geil…so kommt es bei rcz vor…ja keinen cent ausgeben für einen ordentlichen shop XD



und was hat das mit vertrauenswürdig zu tun?

Ich bestelle regelmäßig, entweder kommt der Artikel an oder das Geld kommt retour!

Edit: Seh gerade du hast deinen Beitrag geändert! Ich zahl lieber 300€ für ne Zeb Ultimate und hab vlt. nicht so eine High Gloss Seite bevor ich 700€ zahl. Außerdem bin ich auf RCZ nicht zum schmökern sondern zum Schnäppchen kaufen-> Da hat man eh nur wenige Minuten Zeit sonst sind die guten Artikel weg.


----------



## tobthecat (27. Dezember 2022)

Und was ist da jetzt bitte seriös? du bestellt ware mit einer unbekannten Lieferzeit, RCZ arbeitet solange zinsfrei mit deinem Geld und kauft ware die andere user vor 4 Wochen bestellt haben.passt da etwas nicht mehr zusammen fällt das Kartsenhaus zusammen…ist nur meine Meinung kann ja jeder machen was er will aber seriös ist komplett anders..hier ist eher hirn aus und geiz ist geil?


----------



## md82 (27. Dezember 2022)

tobthecat schrieb:


> Und was ist da jetzt bitte seriös? du bestellt ware mit einer unbekannten Lieferzeit, RCZ arbeitet solange zinsfrei mit deinem Geld und kauft ware die andere user vor 4 Wochen bestellt haben.passt da etwas nicht mehr zusammen fällt das Kartsenhaus zusammen…ist nur meine Meinung kann ja jeder machen was er will aber seriös ist komplett anders..hier ist eher hirn aus und geiz ist geil?


Dann hole ich mir das Geld direkt über Paypal zurück, wo ist das bzw. dein Problem genau? Kauf halt nicht und dann ist doch gut.


----------



## Flo7 (27. Dezember 2022)

tobthecat schrieb:


> Und was ist da jetzt bitte seriös? du bestellt ware mit einer unbekannten Lieferzeit, RCZ arbeitet solange zinsfrei mit deinem Geld und kauft ware die andere user vor 4 Wochen bestellt haben.passt da etwas nicht mehr zusammen fällt das Kartsenhaus zusammen…ist nur meine Meinung kann ja jeder machen was er will aber seriös ist komplett anders..hier ist eher hirn aus und geiz ist geil?



RCZ haltet sich schon länger als so manch "seriöser" Shop. Meine erste Bestellung war 2011...

und Zinsfrei ist es nur bedingt aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Dezember 2022)

alle paar Wochen immer das gleiche.

1) Es muss niemand da kaufen wenn er nicht will!
2) Hier interessiert es niemanden wenn du da nicht kaufen willst!


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Dezember 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> 2) Hier interessiert es niemanden wenn du da nicht kaufen willst!


Im Gegenteil, wir freuen uns


----------



## Ozii (27. Dezember 2022)

Unseriös ist es nicht, manchmal nur ungewohnt im Vergleich zu klassischen Shops. Ich habe einmal bestellt und schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber nicht nachteilig. 
Würde wieder dort bestellen, wenn ich was schickes finde.


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Dezember 2022)

tobthecat schrieb:


> Hauptsache billig, geiz ist geil…so kommt es bei rcz vor…ja keinen cent ausgeben für einen ordentlichen shop XD


Offensichtlich ein frustrierter Händler, der keine Mondpreise mehr für sein Geraffel verlangen kann. Extra neuen Account angelegt...

Dann heul doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Dezember 2022)

warum die Rechtfertigungen für den Kauf bei RCZ? Nach dem wiederholten "Hirn aus & Geiz ist Geil" Phrasen, ist es mir relativ egal warum & wieso er da nicht kaufen will .... @PORTEX77  hat es erfasst am besten dabei belassen und hier normal weitermachen ....


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Dezember 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> warum die Rechtfertigungen für den Kauf bei RCZ? Nach dem wiederholten "Hirn aus & Geiz ist Geil" Phrasen, ist es mir relativ egal warum & wieso er da nicht kaufen will .... @PORTEX77  hat es erfasst am besten dabei belassen und hier normal weitermachen ....


Hirn aus &Geil eh beschde 👉👌


----------



## xforce1 (27. Dezember 2022)

tobthecat schrieb:


> RCZ arbeitet solange zinsfrei mit deinem Geld und kauft ware die andere user vor 4 Wochen bestellt haben


Ich gehe davon aus, das RCZ ebenfalls Vorkasse leistet um einen besseren Preis zu bekommen. Ist doch im B2B Bereich üblich das man über Vorkasse (und große Mengen) bessere Einkaufspreise bekommt. Nur der Spahn weiss das nicht.


----------



## hoschik (27. Dezember 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, das RCZ ebenfalls Vorkasse leistet um einen besseren Preis zu bekommen. Ist doch im B2B Bereich üblich das man über Vorkasse (und große Mengen) bessere Einkaufspreise bekommt. Nur der Spahn weiss das nicht.


im B2B Bereich läuft eigtl alles auf Rechnung....Insolvenzen starten ja  wenn die Lieferanten nicht mehr bezahlt werden können. Ich habe mal das Debitorenmanagement für ein Unternehmen gemacht das alle Elektrohändler in DE beliefert. Für ein Unternehmen zählen nur Bilanzen aus Forderungen und Verbindlichkeiten, ob das Geld tatsächlich das ist in dem Moment, egal.. .


----------



## xforce1 (28. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter

p.s. schafft es einer das günstigere der verschidenen HX1501 Vorderäder mit Code *RCZDTR3 *zu kaufen?
DT SWISS Roue AVANT HX1501 SPLINE 30 29"/700C Disc (15x110mm) Black (HX1501-8378) = 139.99e au lieu de 514.71e


----------



## Dr.Dos (28. Dezember 2022)

Ja, funktioniert.

Dafür ist die SID World Cup leider nicht auffindbar.


----------



## basti2022 (28. Dezember 2022)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Ja, funktioniert.
> 
> Dafür ist die SID World Cup leider nicht auffindbar.


bestätige - auch hier nicht auffindbar :-(


----------



## xforce1 (28. Dezember 2022)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Ja, funktioniert.
> 
> Dafür ist die SID World Cup leider nicht auffindbar.


Hmm funzt bei mir ned. Ich komme mir schon vor wie ein RCZ Anfänger


----------



## prolink (28. Dezember 2022)

sorry der falsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (28. Dezember 2022)

die Nummer oben vom Link passt ja net zum Bild mit der Nummer?
wenn man denn Link anklickt kommt ne andere nummer
Code geht echt net mit der Richtigen nummer 8378


----------



## xforce1 (28. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe den Link mal oben in dem Post rausgenommen. Dise Links führen ja nicht immer zu dem gewünschten Artikel.
Im Franz Newsletter war gestern und heute drin:
DT SWISS Roue AVANT HX1501 SPLINE 30 29"/700C Disc (15x110mm) Black (HX1501-8378) = 139.99e au lieu de 514.71e
DT SWISS Roue AVANT HX1501 SPLINE 30 29" Disc (15x110mm) Black (HX1501-7168) = 169.99e au lieu de 514.71e

Beide mit Code  RCZDTR3. Der untere Artikel funzt, der obere 30€ günstigere nicht. Habe auch auf der französischen Seite probiert. Ich kann jetzt von der Beschreibung auch wenig Unterschied zwichen beiden LR erkennen, ausser dem Preis natürlich. Ist aber auch jetzt auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Dr.Dos (28. Dezember 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Hmm funzt bei mir ned. Ich komme mir schon vor wie ein RCZ AnfängerAnhang anzeigen 1609222


Nicht verzweifeln, hier klicken:






						DT SWISS Roue AVANT HX1501 SPLINE 30 29" Disc (15x110mm) Black (HX1501-7168) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DT SWISS Roue AVANT HX1501 SPLINE 30 29" Disc (15x110mm) Black (HX1501-7168)</strong></p> <p> </p> <p style="color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; font-style: normal; font-variant-ligatures: norm




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## prolink (28. Dezember 2022)

das ist die Falsche Artikelnummer


----------



## Dr.Dos (28. Dezember 2022)

Vorhin ging noch das andere, daher nicht verzweifeln und nehmen, was noch da ist - o(r)der eben nicht.


----------



## silent2608 (28. Dezember 2022)

*RCZ Selbsthilfegruppe ist hier:*






						RCZ-Glaskugel: Wartezimmer, Spekulationen, Austausch
					

Moin, um den Faden für die RCZ-Angebote/-Newsletter einigermaßen übersichtlich zu halten, ist hier Platz zum Fabulieren über Lagerbestände und gemeinsames working-days-Zählen. :)




					www.mtb-news.de
				







http://g o.mail-coach.com/t/r-e-tjdiudul-biduyyhwh-r/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (28. Dezember 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> *RCZ Selbsthilfegruppe ist hier:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, der Abgleich von Angeboten und entsprechende Links gehört schon hierher. Eben alles, was direkt mit den aktuellen Newslettern zu tun hat. 
Diskussionen um Wartezeiten, Stornierungen und das zugehörige Gejammer dann bitte in den neuen Thread. Danke.


----------



## freetourer (28. Dezember 2022)

Wie geil !!!

Jetzt hat sich mit @silent2608 schon eine weiterer Forums-Wutbürger hier in diesen Thread verirrt.


----------



## silent2608 (28. Dezember 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wie geil !!!
> 
> Jetzt hat sich mit @silent2608 schon eine weiterer Forums-Wutbürger hier in diesen Thread verirrt.



Bei dem ganzen Spam muss man das Abo für den Thread halt rausnehmen und dann bringt die ganze Aktion hier nichts mehr.

Aber gut. Ich geh jetzt eine Runde joggen. Wenn ich zurück bin gebe ich hier im Thread Bescheid.


----------



## AgentZero0 (28. Dezember 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Spam muss man das Abo für den Thread halt rausnehmen und dann bringt die ganze Aktion hier nichts mehr.
> 
> Aber gut. Ich geh jetzt eine Runde joggen. Wenn ich zurück bin gebe ich hier im Thread Bescheid.


Pass auf dich auf, man munkelt es dunkelt.


----------



## davez (28. Dezember 2022)

tobthecat schrieb:


> Und was ist da jetzt bitte seriös? du bestellt ware mit einer unbekannten Lieferzeit, RCZ arbeitet solange zinsfrei mit deinem Geld und kauft ware die andere user vor 4 Wochen bestellt haben.passt da etwas nicht mehr zusammen fällt das Kartsenhaus zusammen…ist nur meine Meinung kann ja jeder machen was er will aber seriös ist komplett anders..hier ist eher hirn aus und geiz ist geil?


----------



## rohood (28. Dezember 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Spam muss man das Abo für den Thread halt rausnehmen und dann bringt die ganze Aktion hier nichts mehr.
> 
> Aber gut. Ich geh jetzt eine Runde joggen. Wenn ich zurück bin gebe ich hier im Thread Bescheid.


Kannst dich ja anstatt hier rum zu meckern auch
1. Selbst für den Newsletter anmelden, oder
2. Einfach dankbar dafür sein, dass es dieses Forum hier gibt und manch freundlicher User den Newsletter postet


----------



## aibeekey (28. Dezember 2022)

rohood schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja ansttt hier rzum zu meckern auch
> 1. Selbst für den Newsletter anmelden, oder
> 2. Einfach dankbar dafür sein, dass es dieses Forum hier gibt und manch freundlicher User den Newsletter postet



Vor allem wenn man das Zeug dann eh nur in den Bikemarkt stellt. Gerade einmal durch die Bikemarkt Bewertungen gescrollt


----------



## prolink (28. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. Dezember 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man das Zeug dann eh nur in den Bikemarkt stellt. Gerade einmal durch die Bikemarkt Bewertungen gescrollt


Ah, dann macht das auch Sinn ... im geschäftlichen Betrieb hat man keine Zeit noch den ganzen Spam auszufiltern. Da müssten wir schon Verständnis haben und nicht unnötige Arbeit erzeugen, was dann schließlich auch das Ergebnis schmälert


----------



## xforce1 (28. Dezember 2022)

Die SID WC aus den beiden NL von heute hatte ich gefunden, aber war dann schon weg






						ROCKSHOX Fork SID World Cup 29" 100mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered  Black (227429601) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Fork SID World Cup 29" 100mm BOOST 15x110mm Tapered  Black (227429601)</strong></p> <p><span style="text-decoration: underline;"><strong>SPECS</strong></span></p> <p><strong>TRAVEL</strong>: 100mm</p> <p><strong>WHEEL</str




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (29. Dezember 2022)

MorgenNL


----------



## SilIy (29. Dezember 2022)

Lohnt sich denn die Anschaffung des Saris H3? Den hatten die ja schon öfters drin und bin da irgendwie die ganze Zeit am rumschleichen.

Edit: Im Vergleich zu Tacx gebraucht kaufen, meine ich .


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Dezember 2022)

SilIy schrieb:


> Lohnt sich denn die Anschaffung des Saris H3? Den hatten die ja schon öfters drin und bin da irgendwie die ganze Zeit am rumschleichen.
> 
> Edit: Im Vergleich zu Tacx gebraucht kaufen, meine ich .


Ich hab ihn am Wochenende mal in Betrieb genommen, nachdem er erst zwei Monate bei mir war. Hätte ich mal vorher machen sollen, denn das Ding is echt ganz geil.


----------



## boarderking (29. Dezember 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> MorgenNL


Was ist denn ein amortisseur ? Hört sich irgendwie unanständig an.....


----------



## Schn33fraese (29. Dezember 2022)

Ein Dämpfer

fourche = Gabel
frein = Bremse
tige de selle = Sattelstütze
avant = vone
arriere = hinten
pèdalier = Kurbelgarnitur
roue = Laufrad (nicht das für Kinder, das heißt vélo d'équilibre)


----------



## Nd-60 (29. Dezember 2022)

Seit ich den NL in französisch bekomme, haben sich meine franz. Sprachkenntnisse deutlich verbessert.


----------



## prolink (29. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Flo7 (30. Dezember 2022)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## rms69 (30. Dezember 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Seit ich den NL in französisch bekomme, haben sich meine franz. Sprachkenntnisse deutlich verbessert.




Da steckt sicherlich irgendein ARTE Projekt dahinter! Deutsch- Französische Freundschaft und so …

Dabei gehts auch gar nicht um den Teilehandel, die werden eh von EU Geldern gesponsert und darum dauert das auch so lange!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-bauigel (30. Dezember 2022)

Also bei funktionieren die Codes leider nie. Was mache ich falsch? Artikelnummer stimmt...


----------



## prolink (30. Dezember 2022)

geht
du hast denn falschen Code


----------



## Sprengstoff (30. Dezember 2022)

Wie stelle ich den Versand nach Deutschland ein? Bei mir tauchen nur andere Länder auf. Nutze das iPhone Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## prolink (30. Dezember 2022)

sobald du dich eingeloggt hast gibt es e nur diese möglichkeit


----------



## wesone (30. Dezember 2022)

Kommt jemand mit Lyrik Ultimate aus dem aktuellen deutschen Newsletter auf die beschriebenen 329€ ? Bei mir funktioniert der deutsche Code nicht, mit dem Code aus dem französischen NL kommte ich aber nur auf 369 € exklusive Versand.🤔 Liegt bestimmt an mir aber ich finde den Fehler nicht.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (30. Dezember 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Kommt jemand mit Lyrik Ultimate aus dem aktuellen deutschen Newsletter auf die beschriebenen 329€ ? Bei mir funktioniert der deutsche Code nicht, mit dem Code aus dem französischen NL kommte ich aber nur auf 369 € exklusive Versand.🤔 Liegt bestimmt an mir aber ich finde den Fehler nicht.


Bei mir hats geklappt. Deutsch ausgewählt, nach Artikelnummer gesucht, in den Warenkorb gepackt und Code aus Newsletter eingegeben. Hab aber auch bissl rumprobieren müssen.

Edit: Sorry, hab die 329,- überlesen. Hab für 369,- bestellt so wie es im englischen Newsletter steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (30. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir tut sich da leider nix, hast du mit dem Code aus dem deutschen ML bestellt?


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (30. Dezember 2022)

Nein mit dem vom Link oben:

*RCZXOV*


----------



## alex-bauigel (30. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin verwirrt - ich bekomme den Newsletter in englisch. Wenn ich auf den Link im Newsletter klicke komme ich auf die "deutsche" RCZ Seite. Zumindest steht oben rechts in der Ecke "Deutschland DE". Mit dem Code aus dem Newsletter funktioniert das dann aber nicht. Muss ich da ein anderes Land einstellen?


----------



## alex-bauigel (30. Dezember 2022)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Nein mit dem vom Link oben:
> 
> *RCZXOV*


Mit dem komme ich auf 369,98... in meinem Newsletter steht aber ein anderer Code!


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (30. Dezember 2022)

alex-bauigel schrieb:


> Mit dem komme ich auf 369,98... in meinem Newsletter steht aber ein anderer Code!


Der Preis steht auch oben im Newsletter. Ich habs für den Preis plus Versand bestellt. In Frankreich wohl 9,- günstiger, aber ganz ehrlich, der Preis ist doch trotzdem top. Da muss man halt auch bissl probieren akzeptieren.


----------



## AsmodeusNF (30. Dezember 2022)

Irgendwas mache ich falsch..ich kann nur nach Frankreich oder Monaco verschicken…habt ihr da ne Lösung?


----------



## wesone (30. Dezember 2022)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Der Preis steht auch oben im Newsletter. Ich habs für den Preis plus Versand bestellt. In Frankreich wohl 9,- günstiger, aber ganz ehrlich, der Preis ist doch trotzdem top. Da muss man halt auch bissl probieren akzeptieren.


Das klappt bei mir ja auch. Meine Frage war jedoch ob jemand auf die 329 € aus dem deutschen NL kommt. Dann also wohl Nein.


----------



## Sub-Zero (30. Dezember 2022)

Profil mit Adresse anlegen => Einloggen => Artikel (egal auf de, Fr oder anderer Shopsseite) in den Warenkorb legen => Im Warenkorb Code eingeben (wenn man auf der Fr-Seite ist, wird im Warenkorb nur der geschätze Versandpreis für France bzw. Monaco angezeigt)
=> dann "zur Kasse gehen" => dort erfolgt dann erst die Auswahl der Versandadresse d.h. die Adresse aus dem Profil (egal über welche Ländereinstellung man bestellt).

So hat es zumindeset bei mir immer geklappt  ;-)


AsmodeusNF schrieb:


> Irgendwas mache ich falsch..ich kann nur nach Frankreich oder Monaco verschicken…habt ihr da ne Lösung?


----------



## wesone (30. Dezember 2022)

AsmodeusNF schrieb:


> Irgendwas mache ich falsch..ich kann nur nach Frankreich oder Monaco verschicken…habt ihr da ne Lösung?


Einloggen Sprache auf französisch umstellen und dann bestellen. So kannst du auch wieder DE auswählen.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (30. Dezember 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Das klappt bei mir ja auch. Meine Frage war jedoch ob jemand auf die 329 € aus dem deutschen NL kommt. Dann also wohl Nein.


Ja sorry... Hatte die 329,- überlesen. Hab für 369,- bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (30. Dezember 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Das klappt bei mir ja auch. Meine Frage war jedoch ob jemand auf die 329 € aus dem deutschen NL kommt. Dann also wohl Nein.


Sorry, hatte nicht gesehen das du es oben noch dazugeschrieben hast.


----------



## davez (30. Dezember 2022)

Wahnsinn, was sowohl RCZ als auch die Internet Läden in den letzten Wochen raushauen. Die Lager scheinen aus allen Nähten zu platzen. Ich habe mich jedenfalls mal ordentlich eingedeckt. 

Nächsten Herbst werden dann die 2023er Bikes verramscht, das wird spannend. Wobei ich inzwischen so viele Teile habe, dass sich der Kauf eines Komplettbikes sowieso verbietet


----------



## Terentius (30. Dezember 2022)

Funktioniert bei euch der Code *RCZDTP1 *für das DT Swiss P1850 Wheelset? 

Ansonsten warte ich halt weiter auf einen passenden Lrs fürs Gravel.


----------



## TearZz (30. Dezember 2022)

Gibt es denn überhaupt einen deutschen Newsletter, wurde jetzt zwar mehrmals von gesprochen  und da scheinen ja andere Codes zu existieren? Der Jenige, der ihn erhalten hat, möchte ihn aber anscheinend nicht mit der Masse teilen. Irgendwie sind mir nur NL und FRZ bekannt.


----------



## wesone (30. Dezember 2022)

Eine 2020er Fox 36 Rythm für 230 € bei M- Suspensiontech upgraden lassen oder die Lyrik Ultimativ aus dem aktuellen NL out of the Box🤔. Was meint ihr bzgl. Performance?


----------



## wesone (30. Dezember 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Gibt es denn überhaupt einen deutschen Newsletter, wurde jetzt zwar mehrmals von gesprochen  und da scheinen ja andere Codes zu existieren? Der Jenige, der ihn erhalten hat, möchte ihn aber anscheinend nicht mit der Masse teilen. Irgendwie sind mir nur NL und FRZ bekannt.


Der „deutsche“ NL ist englisch 🙈😅, sorry für die Verwirrung. Ich kenne tatsächlich auch nur die beiden.


----------



## harni (30. Dezember 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Gibt es denn überhaupt einen deutschen Newsletter, wurde jetzt zwar mehrmals von gesprochen  und da scheinen ja andere Codes zu existieren? Der Jenige, der ihn erhalten hat, möchte ihn aber anscheinend nicht mit der Masse teilen. Irgendwie sind mir nur NL und FRZ bekannt.


Bei mir auch nicht


----------



## AsmodeusNF (30. Dezember 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Einloggen Sprache auf französisch umstellen und dann bestellen. So kannst du auch wieder DE auswählen.


No Chance…Norwegen, Schweiz und Andorra geht jetzt auch, De leider nicht…

Jetzt aber, hab Region auf Deutschland gestellt und Zack gehts…


----------



## Diddo (30. Dezember 2022)

Wo wir schon bei Lyrik Ultimate sind: Kamen die von Ende Oktober schon teilweise an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (30. Dezember 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei Lyrik Ultimate sind: Kamen die von Ende Oktober schon teilweise an?


Ich glaube hier wird Dir geholfen:






						RCZ-Glaskugel: Wartezimmer, Spekulationen, Austausch
					

Moin, um den Faden für die RCZ-Angebote/-Newsletter einigermaßen übersichtlich zu halten, ist hier Platz zum Fabulieren über Lagerbestände und gemeinsames working-days-Zählen. :)




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## warden33 (30. Dezember 2022)

Für die ganzen ZEB Charger RC Besteller hätte ich eine Charger 2.1 RC2 Ultimate Dämpfereinheit übrig. Bei Interesse PN oder kurze Anfrage im Bikemarkt. 





						RockShox ZEB Ultimate Charger 2.1 RC2 Dämpfereinheit | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

RockShox ZEB Ultimate Charger 2.1 RC2 Dämpfereinheit, Verkaufe eine 2021er ZEB Ultimate Charger 2.1 Dämpfereinheit aus einer ZEB Ultimate.  Geeignet für 27,5" und 29" Rockshox ZEB Gabeln.   Die Einhe…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Kimbo1986 (30. Dezember 2022)

warden33 schrieb:


> Für die ganzen ZEB Charger RC Besteller hätte ich eine Charger 2.1 RC2 Ultimate Dämpfereinheit übrig. Bei Interesse PN oder kurze Anfrage im Bikemarkt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den umbau von mst bezahlt 😂💪🙈


----------



## warden33 (30. Dezember 2022)

Keine Ahnung was dieser Beitrag von dir Aussagen soll, aber ist eh verkauft.


----------



## prolink (31. Dezember 2022)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Remux (31. Dezember 2022)

Die 36er PE geht bei mir nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogward (31. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Die 36er PE geht bei mir nicht


Achtung, das ist auch die E-Bike Variante https://www.emtb-news.de/news/fox-36-e-bike-optimized/

U.a. 250g schwerer


----------



## AgentZero0 (31. Dezember 2022)

Vogward schrieb:


> Achtung, das ist auch die E-Bike Variante https://www.emtb-news.de/news/fox-36-e-bike-optimized/
> 
> U.a. 250g schwerer


Wo genau machst du das fest?

Hab die Anfang Dezember bestellt, da ging es bei der gleichen Artikelnummer

Ok da steht echt irgendwas mit E-Bike+ in der Beschreibung...


----------



## Jones_D (31. Dezember 2022)

Steht in der Beschreibung, war auch kurz davor sie zu holen.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (31. Dezember 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Wo genau machst du das fest?
> 
> Hab die Anfang Dezember bestellt, da ging es bei der gleichen Artikelnummer
> 
> Ok da steht echt irgendwas mit E-Bike+ in der Beschreibung...


----------



## AgentZero0 (31. Dezember 2022)

Was es nicht alles gibt...
Die wiegt einfach 400g mehr als eine Mezzer...

Da hatte ich ja echt Bock drauf auch mal eine Fox-Gabel zu testen, aber so ist das eher semigeil


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Dezember 2022)

Terentius schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei euch der Code *RCZDTP1 *für das DT Swiss P1850 Wheelset?
> 
> Ansonsten warte ich halt weiter auf einen passenden Lrs fürs Gravel.


nö


----------



## Jones_D (31. Dezember 2022)

Silvester Newsletter 
Dtswiss Xrc1200 und xr1850


----------



## davez (31. Dezember 2022)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Silvester Newsletter
> Dtswiss Xrc1200 und xr1850


Du bist echt gemein. Jetzt bin ich so lange tapfer geblieben und habe jedes Mal bei den XRC1200 nicht zugeschlagen. Und heute ist tatsächlich der haben-wollen Reflex größer als der Verstand gewesen


----------



## Jones_D (31. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Du bist echt gemein. Jetzt bin ich so lange tapfer geblieben und habe jedes Mal bei den XRC1200 nicht zugeschlagen. Und heute ist tatsächlich der haben-wollen Reflex größer als der Verstand gewesen


Sorry 😉
Ich wollte hauptsächlich das die 1200er schnell weg sind, bevor ich nicht auch in Versuchung komme 😅


----------



## Schn33fraese (31. Dezember 2022)

Noch sind die bestellbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Dezember 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles gibt...
> Die wiegt einfach 400g mehr als eine Mezzer...
> 
> Da hatte ich ja echt Bock drauf auch mal eine Fox-Gabel zu testen, aber so ist das eher semigeil


Und da ist auch innen alles anders und quasi nix kompatibel zu den Normalmenschen Gabeln.


----------



## Flo7 (31. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Du bist echt gemein. Jetzt bin ich so lange tapfer geblieben und habe jedes Mal bei den XRC1200 nicht zugeschlagen. Und heute ist tatsächlich der haben-wollen Reflex größer als der Verstand gewesen



Da gibts doch für 1000€ bessere alternativen...


----------



## davez (31. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Da gibts doch für 1000€ bessere alternativen...


Inwiefern besser?


----------



## Flo7 (31. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Inwiefern besser?



Individueller, leichter, günstiger usw... Außerdem halten einige Laufradbauer ( hier im Forum) von der verbauten 180er DT Nabe mit den mini Flansch nicht besonders viel.

Slowbuild hat gerade welche in Angebot:

Preis gilt für jede Newmen Carbonfelge!





oder die neue Copro/ Slowbuild SMCi30 XC





						SMCi30XC | CARL`Z
					






					www.carl-z.de
				




mit dem Code xmas22 noch mal 50€ günstiger


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (31. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Individueller, leichter, günstiger usw... Außerdem halten einige Laufradbauer ( hier im Forum) von der verbauten 180er DT Nabe mit den mini Flansch nicht besonders viel.
> 
> Slowbuild hat gerade welche in Angebot:
> 
> ...


Bitte nicht mit Detailwissen stören, hier geht's um das Schnäppchen-Gefühl. 🤡


----------



## AgentZero0 (31. Dezember 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Und da ist auch innen alles anders und quasi nix kompatibel zu den Normalmenschen Gabeln.


Schon dumm, da schaust extra auf Federweg, Kartusche und sogar Offset ist unter 50mm. 
Trotzdem ist das dann ne komplett andere Gabel.
Naja dann wird halt storniert.


----------



## davez (31. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Individueller, leichter, günstiger usw... Außerdem halten einige Laufradbauer ( hier im Forum) von der verbauten 180er DT Nabe mit den mini Flansch nicht besonders viel.
> 
> Slowbuild hat gerade welche in Angebot:
> 
> ...


Danke Dir! 
Mit Slowbuild und Newmen (allerdings Alu) habe ich meine Erfahrungen gemacht, insofern bleibe ich bei dem RCZ Deal. Ich lasse ansonsten meine LRS meist von einem lokalen Laufradbauer aufbauen mit dem ich extrem zufrieden bin.


----------



## wirme (31. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> Mit Slowbuild und Newmen (allerdings Alu) habe ich meine Erfahrungen gemacht, insofern bleibe ich bei dem RCZ Deal. Ich lasse ansonsten meine LRS meist von einem lokalen Laufradbauer aufbauen mit dem ich extrem zufrieden bin.


Ich fahre die als HXC1200 auf meinem E-Mopped - ich kann nichts negatives darüber sagen. Mit 90 kg bin ich nicht der Leichteste und auch nicht materialschonend mit meinen Rädern unterwegs.


----------



## davez (31. Dezember 2022)

wirme schrieb:


> Ich fahre die als HXC1200 auf meinem E-Mopped - ich kann nichts negatives darüber sagen. Mit 90 kg bin ich nicht der Leichteste und auch nicht materialschonend mit meinen Rädern unterwegs.


Wobei leichte Felgen und Moped sich so ein wenig beißen 😉🤣 
Danke fürs Feedback. Freue mich auf den LRS, dann habe ich wenigstens eine Entschuldigung für einen neuen Rahmen 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (1. Januar 2023)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Individueller, leichter, günstiger usw... Außerdem halten einige Laufradbauer ( hier im Forum) von der verbauten 180er DT Nabe mit den mini Flansch nicht besonders viel.
> 
> Slowbuild hat gerade welche in Angebot:
> 
> ...


Hast du Mal einen Link für das Newmen Angebot bitte? Finde die auf der Slowbuild Seite nicht. Danke!


----------



## Garnitur (1. Januar 2023)

08:00, neues Jahr, neues Glück?


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Januar 2023)

Garnitur schrieb:


> 08:00, neues Jahr, neues Glück?


Dieses Mal die Niner radikal gesenkt, lagen die nicht letztens bei 3600? 
Ich begebe mich ins Wartezimmer....


----------



## prolink (1. Januar 2023)

Sonst kauft die e keiner.
Sind schon ein halbes Jahr drinnen


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Januar 2023)

prolink schrieb:


> Sind schon ein halbes Jahr drinnen


Aber eben nicht zu *dem* Preis, bei BMO bspw. 3999. Ist sicher etwas speziell, die eigentliche Zielgruppe wird sich nicht (wie die Verrückten hier) täglich durch die Newsletter kämpfen.


----------



## Spike123 (1. Januar 2023)

Ganz genau, schon zugeschlagen.......
zum pendeln für mich perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (1. Januar 2023)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Dieses Mal die Niner radikal gesenkt, lagen die nicht letztens bei 3600?
> Ich begebe mich ins Wartezimmer....


Versandkosten  für D 220€ 😕


----------



## prolink (1. Januar 2023)

völlig unrealitisch
hab mal für ein Rennrad 160€ bezahlt. das kam aber direkt aus Italien. gekauft aber e bei RCZ
um denn Preis trotzdem unschlagbar gewesen


----------



## m_a_x_ (1. Januar 2023)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Januar 2023)

prolink schrieb:


> völlig unrealitisch
> hab mal für ein Rennrad 160€ bezahlt. das kam aber direkt aus Italien. gekauft aber e bei RCZ
> um denn Preis trotzdem unschlagbar gewesen


RCZ eben, mich hats da auch gerückt. Ist aber völlig egal- ein vergleichbares Bike, auch mit der Ausstattung, gibt es nirgendwo sonst zu dem Preis!


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Januar 2023)

Spike123 schrieb:


> Ganz genau, schon zugeschlagen.......
> zum pendeln für mich perfekt


Ich hoffe sehr den Heckträger noch irgendwo zu bekommen. Wenn du was findest...


----------



## prolink (2. Januar 2023)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## prolink (2. Januar 2023)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Mcmoneysack1988 (2. Januar 2023)

prolink schrieb:


> Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kann bei Land nicht DE auswählen, wenn ich mir die Kettenblätter bestellen möchte. Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## flix123 (2. Januar 2023)

Mcmoneysack1988 schrieb:


> ich kann bei Land nicht DE auswählen, wenn ich mir die Kettenblätter bestellen möchte. Hat da jemand eine Idee?


Ja;
a) einloggen oder
b) oben rechts auf DE stellen und die Kettenblätter auf der deutschen Seite händisch suchen oder
c) falls der NL auf die französische Seite verlinkt, das fr aus dem Link durch de ersetzen


----------



## prolink (3. Januar 2023)

Newsletter








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.Fahr (3. Januar 2023)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Januar 2023)

G.Fahr schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
> ...


Beim Baron dachte ich "hey, cool... gar nicht mal so teuer". Mindestbestellmenge 1 und Versandkosten von 14,- machen ihn dann aber teurer als bei Rose.


----------



## ma1208 (3. Januar 2023)

"Mindestbestellmenge" wäre schön! Ist ja leider das Maximum. Das macht Kleinteile bei RCZ leider immer unattraktiv, solange man unter dem gleichen Code nicht zufällig eh was größeres bestellen möchte.


----------



## Flo7 (3. Januar 2023)

Alle Lyriks und Pike sind gekommen, alle wie bestellt mit 42mm Offset!


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Januar 2023)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Alle Lyriks und Pike sind gekommen, alle wie bestellt mit 42mm Offset!


Was heißt alle? Meine ist noch nicht da 😃


----------



## Nd-60 (3. Januar 2023)

Snip 🙂


----------



## prolink (3. Januar 2023)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Januar 2023)

*Glückwunsch, Thema erstmal GEsperrt  😘 *


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2023)

Geputzt und aufgesperrt. Bitte beim Thema bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas03 (4. Januar 2023)

Danke!


----------



## Exilimy (4. Januar 2023)

Moin


----------



## xforce1 (4. Januar 2023)

Nachmittags NL, ...des prix fous


----------



## MTBTac (4. Januar 2023)

Die am 18.11.2022 bestellte Rockshox Zeb Select 29 170 44 ist gestern angekommen. Nicht originalverpackt, mit Spuren von einem montierten Steuersatz aber ungekürzt. Soweit sieht alles gut aus.


----------



## goldencore (4. Januar 2023)

Meine sieht genau so aus!


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2023)

MTBTac schrieb:


> mit Spuren von einem montierten Steuersatz


Das sehe ich da nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuthepro (4. Januar 2023)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das sehe ich da nicht.


Das kommt vom verpressen des Gabelschafts und hat jede neue Gabel!


----------



## Colori (4. Januar 2023)

MTBTac schrieb:


> Die am 18.11.2022 bestellte Rockshox Zeb Select 29 170 44 ist gestern angekommen. Nicht originalverpackt, mit Spuren von einem montierten Steuersatz aber ungekürzt. Soweit sieht alles gut aus.


Ich würde mal behaupten, das kommt vom einpressen des Schafts bei der Produktion. Alle neuen Rockshox Gabeln sahen bei mir so aus. Wahrscheinlich nur die nicht, die für die Rockshox Werbefotos nochmal nachlackiert wurden.
...wenn ein Händler eigene Fotos der Gabel hat, dann sieht das genauso aus.









						RockShox ZEB Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 Federgabel 27.5" Boost 180mm 44mm DebonAir+ Tapered schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

RockShox ZEB Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 Federgabel 27.5" Boost 180mm 44mm DebonAir+ Tapered schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Federgabeln Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Mini24 (4. Januar 2023)

Meine mattocc kamm heute zurück habe bei mrc ein neuen schaft einpressen lassen der sieht genauso aus


----------



## MTBTac (4. Januar 2023)

Hatte mich auch schon gewundert. Steuersatz ohne Kürzen des Schafts würde irgendwie wenig Sinn machen.


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2023)

MTBTac schrieb:


> Hatte mich auch schon gewundert. Steuersatz ohne Kürzen des Schafts würde irgendwie wenig Sinn machen.


Du hast dich nicht gewundert, du hast falsche Tatsachen in die Welt gesetzt.


----------



## davez (4. Januar 2023)

der-gute schrieb:


> Du hast dich nicht gewundert, du hast falsche Tatsachen in die Welt gesetzt.


Tatsachen können per se nie falsch sein. 🤣 Höchstens Behauptungen 😉
Wenn meine Frau "ist so" sagt, meint sie zwar es sei eine Tatsache, tatsächlich ist es eine Behauptung. Natürlich hat die Behauptung nach der Aussage "ist so" den Stellenwert einer Tatsache 😉


----------



## tschud (4. Januar 2023)

Meine Selva vom Herbst ist heute auf den Weg gekommen.
Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, was für ch damit mache nachdem mein Rahmen erstmal zurück zum Hersteller geht und dann vmtl verkauft wird.
Wenn es Mal wieder Yeti Rahmen beim rcz gäbe, wäre das jetzt genau meins 😁


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Januar 2023)

Mich würde ja interessieren warum auf der Zebkrone ne Seriennummer von 2011 steht


----------



## maed0711 (4. Januar 2023)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren warum auf der Zebkrone ne Seriennummer von 2011 steht
> Anhang anzeigen 1613625


Ich möchte ja behaupten, daß lediglich die erste Ziffer nach dem Buchstaben, bei SRAM wie Rockshox und Co, für das Modelljahr steht. Daher 2021


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Januar 2023)

Könnte Sinn machen 🙂
Hatte irgendwie die ersten beiden nach dem Buchstaben im Kopf 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (5. Januar 2023)

tschud schrieb:


> Meine Selva vom Herbst ist heute auf den Weg gekommen.
> Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, was für ch damit mache nachdem mein Rahmen erstmal zurück zum Hersteller geht und dann vmtl verkauft wird.
> Wenn es Mal wieder Yeti Rahmen beim rcz gäbe, wäre das jetzt genau meins 😁


29er Selva?


----------



## xforce1 (5. Januar 2023)

Moin Moin, ...des prix fous

p.s. bei der Lyrik steht kein offset dabei, ich meine aber das die die Part Nummer früher mal mit 51er offset beworben haben.


----------



## beat_junkie (5. Januar 2023)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, ...des prix fous
> 
> p.s. bei der Lyrik steht kein offset dabei, ich meine aber das die die Part Nummer früher mal mit 51er offset beworben haben.


In meinem Newsletter steht der Preis 329 mit Code rczvhg. 
Nur funktioniert der Code nicht. 😄


----------



## xforce1 (5. Januar 2023)

Dito was den spanischen NL angeht, 329 und ein nicht funktionierender RCZVHG


----------



## alpenayatollah (5. Januar 2023)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, ...des prix fous
> 
> p.s. bei der Lyrik steht kein offset dabei, ich meine aber das die die Part Nummer früher mal mit 51er offset beworben haben.



Habe die Nummer auch mal gegoogelt und entweder bei bc oder bike Discount kam sie auch vor. War 51er Offset


----------



## flix123 (5. Januar 2023)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> In meinem Newsletter steht der Preis 329 mit Code rczvhg.
> Nur funktioniert der Code nicht. 😄


Mit dem funktionierenden Code bestellen, E-Mail mit dem anderen Code schreiben, Differenz in Loyalty Points zurückerhalten, hat bei mir funktioniert (Sorry für die Wiederholung).


----------



## MTBTac (5. Januar 2023)

der-gute schrieb:


> Du hast dich nicht gewundert, du hast falsche Tatsachen in die Welt gesetzt.


Du meinst, so wie Du mit Deinem Benutzernamen?


----------



## wesone (5. Januar 2023)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> In meinem Newsletter steht der Preis 329 mit Code rczvhg.
> Nur funktioniert der Code nicht. 😄


Das war in der Vergangenheit auch der Fall. Für 369 Euro ist sie bestellbar mit dem Code aus dem französischen Newsletter.


----------



## xforce1 (5. Januar 2023)

Nachmittags NL

Oliver ist auch wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (5. Januar 2023)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Nachmittags NL
> 
> Oliver ist auch wieder dabei


Boah, Du hast mich echt getriggert. Dachte eine Cannondale Oliver Gabel und dann die Enttäuschung 😥


----------



## Garnitur (5. Januar 2023)

16:23


----------



## StelioKontos (5. Januar 2023)

Garnitur schrieb:


> 15:15
> 
> Mal wieder mit Curas


Die Curas vom 25.12. sollen morgen ankommen. Ging schneller als gedacht bei meiner ersten RCZ Bestellung. Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage in welches Bike sie kommen 🤔


----------



## FritzeF (5. Januar 2023)

Meine sollen auch morgen kommen. Schneller als erwartet.
Sollte RCZ sich selbst untreu werden?
Nicht das sie jetzt anfangen zügig und zuverlässig zu liefern?
Wo bleibt dann der Nervenkitzel


----------



## prolink (6. Januar 2023)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## wesone (6. Januar 2023)

flix123 schrieb:


> Mit dem funktionierenden Code bestellen, E-Mail mit dem anderen Code schreiben, Differenz in Loyalty Points zurückerhalten, hat bei mir funktioniert (Sorry für die Wiederholung).


Danke für den Tipp, hat bei mir ebenfalls funktioniert 👍.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (6. Januar 2023)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## AgentZero0 (6. Januar 2023)

Die XM1700 sind Centerlock?





						DT SWISS Roue AVANT XM1700 SPLINE 30 29" Disc (15x110mm) Black (WXM1700BFIXSO11684) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DT SWISS Roue AVANT XM1700 SPLINE 30 29" Disc (15x110mm) Black (WXM1700BFIXSO11684)</strong></p> <p><strong> </strong></p> <p>Material: Aluminium Clincher</p> <p>Disc Brake Mount</p> <p>BOOST : 15x110mm </p> <p>Not including : Qu




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## morph027 (6. Januar 2023)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Die XM1700 sind Centerlock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ka, ich habs mal bestellt.

Edit findet im Internet https://www.worldbikeformia.it/prodotto/dt-swiss-xm-1700-spline/ uns die sehen nach CL aus. Mir wurscht, mag ich eh lieber


----------



## xforce1 (6. Januar 2023)

Bei dem oben verlinkten VR steht doch disc brake mount, also demnach kein CL


----------



## morph027 (6. Januar 2023)

Na gut, Disc Brake Mount kann beides sein 

6-Bolt steht meist schon explizit da. Lotterie.


----------



## harni (6. Januar 2023)

Terentius schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei euch der Code *RCZDTP1 *für das DT Swiss P1850 Wheelset?
> 
> Ansonsten warte ich halt weiter auf einen passenden Lrs fürs Gravel.


Heute ist der P1850 Laufradsatz  für 119€ wieder drin und der heutige Code *RCZTWP* funktioniert.
Felgen Innenweite ist aber nur 18mm. Für Gravel könnte es gerne breiter sein aber bei dem Preis macht man imho wenig falsch. 






						DT SWISS Paire de roues P1850 SPLINE DB23 700C Disc (12x100mm/12x142mm) (W0P1850AIDXSO18948/W0P1850NIDUSO18949) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p style="orphans: auto; widows: 1;"><strong>DT SWISS Paire de roues P1850 SPLINE DB23 700C Disc (12x100mm/12x142mm) (W0P1850AIDXSO18948/W0P1850NIDUSO18949)</strong></p> <p style="orphans: auto; widows: 1;"><strong> </strong></p> <p>Clincher<br />Disc b




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## AgentZero0 (6. Januar 2023)

morph027 schrieb:


> Na gut, Disc Brake Mount kann beides sein
> 
> 6-Bolt steht meist schon explizit da. Lotterie.



Habs auch mal bestellt, mal schauen was kommt. 
Zur Not halt mit Adapter, wär jetzt auch nicht extrem dramatisch


----------



## Terentius (Samstag um 02:09)

harni schrieb:


> Heute ist der P1850 Laufradsatz  für 119€ wieder drin und der heutige Code *RCZTWP* funktioniert.
> Felgen Innenweite ist aber nur 18mm. Für Gravel könnte es gerne breiter sein aber bei dem Preis macht man imho wenig falsch.
> 
> 
> ...


Top, danke!

Wo gibt es die Info zu den 19mm? Ich habe nur den hier gefunden, Felgenbreite 21,5 mm und die 23 mm sind die Höhe. Ich denke auch, bei dem Preis kann man sich den notfalls auch als Ersatz auf Lager legen.

Edit: Ich habe den Lrs mal bestellt.


----------



## Dr.Dos (Samstag um 08:43)

Samstag morgen








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Rick7 (Samstag um 08:52)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ka, ich habs mal bestellt.
> 
> Edit findet im Internet https://www.worldbikeformia.it/prodotto/dt-swiss-xm-1700-spline/ uns die sehen nach CL aus. Mir wurscht, mag ich eh lieber



Joo reihe mich mal ein, hab mich auch mal wieder bei RCZ getraut 
Cooler Lrs zum guten Preis. Denke aber ziemlich sicher Center Lock... Egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (Samstag um 10:55)

Terentius schrieb:


> Top, danke!
> 
> Wo gibt es die Info zu den 19mm? Ich habe nur den hier gefunden, Felgenbreite 21,5 mm und die 23 mm sind die Höhe. Ich denke auch, bei dem Preis kann man sich den notfalls auch als Ersatz auf Lager legen.
> 
> Edit: Ich habe den Lrs mal bestellt.


In deinem Link steht

• ETRTO: 622 x 18 C


----------



## Jandy (Samstag um 14:53)

Ich verstehe den Newsletter nicht ganz. Alles was ich auswaehle ist schon als ausverkauft gelistet. Trotzdem bestellen?


----------



## toastet (Samstag um 14:55)

Jandy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Newsletter nicht ganz. Alles was ich auswaehle ist schon als ausverkauft gelistet. Trotzdem bestellen?


Warst einfach zu langsam


----------



## Dr.Dos (Samstag um 15:18)

Nachmittag









						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Jandy (Samstag um 15:22)

Naja was heisst zu langsam? Im gerade eben geposteten Newsletter ist jeder Artikel als ausverkauft aufgefuehrt.


----------



## flix123 (Samstag um 15:26)

Jandy schrieb:


> Naja was heisst zu langsam? Im gerade eben geposteten Newsletter ist jeder Artikel als ausverkauft aufgefuehrt.


Not in Stock - 20 working days ist bestellbar und wird meist irgendwann geliefert.
Nicht verfügbar oder epuise ist ausverkauft.


----------



## bushDoctor (Samstag um 15:28)

Ich glaube die Besonderheiten von RCZ müssen mal im ersten Threadbeitrag erläutert werden, damit es hier nicht soviele Fragen gibt.

Ausverkauft ist nur, was absolut nicht mehr bestellt werden kann (Epuis). Ansonsten kann man mit dem Code (meist ein Teil oder aus der Kategorie des jeweiligen Codes) mit Wartezeit zu rechnen - meist 1-3 Monate. Auf Lager und sofort geliefert werden die wenigsten Teile, eher die, die nicht im Newsletter auftauchen.


----------



## Jandy (Samstag um 15:32)

Okay sorry, jetzt habe ich es verstanden


----------



## culoduro (Samstag um 18:38)

Heute sind ja wieder die hässlich grüngeilen Niner E Gravel Dinger drin. 

Nur so aus Interesse, was war denn beste Preis bisher bei RCZ? Waren die schon Mal unter den jetzigen €2699 zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (Samstag um 18:42)

2499 war letztens 
Versandkosten sind aber 220 euro


----------



## culoduro (Samstag um 19:11)

prolink schrieb:


> 2499 war letztens
> Versandkosten sind aber 220 euro


Danke. Waren eigentlich die Niner Gepäckträger beim RCZ Kauf mit im Karton?


----------



## Waldschleicher (Samstag um 19:15)

Hoffentlich liefern sie die Niner auch. 
Die Gepäckträger sind grundsätzlich Zubehör und in Europa nicht zu bekommen, so jedenfalls mein Stand nach mehreren Anfragen.


----------



## flix123 (Sonntag um 00:02)

Da ich mich in diesem Jahr aus dem RCZ Game verabschiede, hier ein Leitfaden mit meinen Erfahrungen. Vielleicht helfen sie ja und verhindern die häufig gleichen Fragen.

Bevor es losgeht meine Highlight Bestellungen bei RCZ:
1.    Nagelneuer Fulcrum Racing Zero Carbon AC3 2018 Laufradsatz für 110€ zzgl. ca. 30€ Versand (See and Buy)
2.    FSA Powerbox MTB Carbon für 300€
3.    Niner RIP RDO 29 Rahmen + Fox DPX Factory für 1048€

Und die Flops:
1.    Alles von XLAB
2.    Rahmen Focus Izalco Max 8.8. Die Gabel kam zwar ebenfalls bei RCZ aber die Sattelstütze musste teuer im Fachmarkt dazu gekauft werden + Projekt ist immer noch nicht abgeschlossen 💩

Auch, wenn ich den Newsletter irgendwann bekommen habe, ein großes Dankeschön an die fleißigen Poster der Newsletter. Meiner kam eine Zeit lang ganz schön verzögert 😤

Wie gesagt, das sind nur meine Erfahrungen. Es gibt bestimmt auch ganz andere Erfahrungen, dann gerne einfach ergänzen. Kann auch was einbauen, falls gewünscht.

*Bestellungen lassen sich nicht nach Deutschland schicken: *

    Mit angelegtem Benutzerkonto anmelden. Zur Kasse gehen. Lieferung an hinterlegte Lieferadresse ist hier möglich.
    Auf die deutsche Seite wechseln. Oben rechts klicken und DE auswählen.
    Im Link des Artikels „fr“ suchen und durch „de“ ersetzen.
Achtung: Jedes Land hat einen eigenen Warenkorb. In Frankreich eingelegte Artikel sind in Deutschland nicht mehr im Warenkorb. Am günstigsten ist die Bestellung meistens auf der französischen Seite. Englisch war bei mir immer am teuersten. Grundsätzlich funktionieren alle Codes in allen Ländern.

*Code funktioniert nicht: *

    Es kann nur ein Code pro Bestellung eingelöst werden + es lassen sich nur Artikel mit dem gleichen Code bestellen. Ist ein Artikel im Warenkorb, für den der Code nicht gilt, ist er für alle anderen Artikel ebenfalls ungültig.
    Artikelname und Nummer muss identisch zu dem im Newsletter sein.
    Manchmal funktionieren Codes auch einfach nicht. Sollte es einen funktionierenden, teureren geben, immer eine Nachricht schreiben, dass man den Artikel im Newsletter günstiger gefunden hat. Differenz wird dann evtl. Mit Loyalty Points beglichen.
    Code ist abgelaufen. Ablaufdatum im Newsletter beachten.

*Ich finde den Artikel nicht auf der Seite: *

    Vermutlich ist der Artikel bereits komplett ausverkauft (epuise/ nicht auf Lager)
    Suchen kann man unter: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/fr/catalog/seo_sitemap/product/?p=10299
Die hier hochgeladen Artikel erscheinen meist zeitnah im Newsletter. Artikel, die auf der Hauptseite nicht mehr auffindbar sind, können hier noch angeklickt werden und stehen dann meist auf epuise/nicht auf Lager
    Häufig leitet der Newsletter nicht direkt zu dem Artikel. Für mich ging die Suche über die Sitemap (Link oben) meist schneller als das Suchen in der Kategorie, in die der Newsletter mich geschickt hat.

*Lieferzeit: *

    Not in Stock – 20 Working days: Kann unterschiedlich lange dauern. In meinem Durchschnitt ca 2,5 Monate. Kommt auch darauf an, wann der Artikel das erste Mal im Newsletter erschienen ist. Kann aber auch um einiges länger dauern. Natürlich auch kürzer - Glück gehabt😉
    On Stock: Geht meist flott; 3 -10 Tage. Manchmal lassen sie sich aber auch hier Zeit.
    Epuise/Nicht lieferbar: Artikel ist ausverkauft. Kann man sich in Web Alert reinpacken. Wenn man Glück hat, storniert jemand in der Zeit, in der der Code noch gültig ist.

*Versand*:

    Gelbes Warenlager: Versand erfolgt bei mir immer per GLS. Habe bisher immer eine Sendungsverfolgungsnummer von GLS sowie eine Versandbestätigung von RCZ per Mail bekommen. Das Tracking auf der RCZ Homepage sowie die Tracking Nummer war bei mir immer nicht zu gebrauchen.

    Grünes Warenlager: Versand erfolgte bei mir immer über DPD. Keine Information von RCZ über den Versand. Außer, dass im Konto bei der verschickten Bestellung: Complete/Vollständig/Terminee steht. Die hinterlegte Trackingnummer lässt sich dann über https://parcelsapp.com/ tracken. Unter Reference # stand dann immer die DPD Trackingnummer.

    Mondial Relay: Manchmal auswählbar. Vorteil ist günstiger Versand. Wird an eine ausgewählte Paketstelle per DPD geliefert. War bisher immer interessant und Angestellte meist etwas überfordert, da sie meist für andere Versender zuständig sind. Bisher habe ich aber alles bekommen. Manchmal wird auch einfach an die hinterlegte Hausadresse geliefert. Das ist natürlich Jackpot.

*Ich habe einen falschen Artikel/anders als beschrieben erhalten oder es fehlen Artikel:*

    Immer Kontakt per Mail aufnehmen. Fehlende Artikel werden meist ersetzt. Bei falschen werden manchmal Loyalty Points angeboten oder Rückversand. Teilweise wurde das Paket abgeholt. Bei Garantie musste ich auch schon einmal auf eigene Kosten zurückschicken. Damals konnte man das noch über den PayPal Rückversand regeln.

*Stornierungen:*

    Stornierungen sind grundsätzlich vor Versand immer möglich. Über Kundenservice mit Angabe der Bestellnummer schreiben, dass man die Order canceln möchte. Erstattung erfolgt dann meist per Banküberweisung und dauert 1-20 Werktage. Wobei die 20 häufig ausgenutzt werden. Werden sie überschritten, sollte man eine Frist mit PayPal Drohung schreiben. Geht dann meistens schnell.
    Stornierungen seitens RCZ: Manchmal storniert auch RCZ. Hier hatte ich meist die Rückbuchungsbestätigung von PayPal vor der Nachricht von RCZ. Auch wenn der Artikel dann auf der Seite wieder erscheint, macht euch keine Hoffnungen. Der kommt nicht nochmal rein. Scheint ein Bug zu sein. Manche wittern hier auch eine Verschwörung 🤯

*Genaue Informationen zu den Artikeln: *

    Alle Informationen, die man bekommen kann, stehen unter dem Artikel in der Beschreibung. Fehlt eine Info, weiß es RCZ vermutlich selbst nicht. Aber fragen kost ja nix.
    Bilder haben keine Bedeutung. Es gilt der geschriebene Text. Aber Achtung: Auch nicht immer 😉

Frohes Bestellen! Ich bin raus.


----------



## chentao (Sonntag um 07:45)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ka, ich habs mal bestellt.
> 
> Edit findet im Internet https://www.worldbikeformia.it/prodotto/dt-swiss-xm-1700-spline/ uns die sehen nach CL aus. Mir wurscht, mag ich eh lieber


Das Bild zeigt Centerlock 

Der Text sagt aber 6 Loch:
"Interfaccia freno 6 fori"

Letztlich bleibt es spannend


----------



## Flo7 (Sonntag um 08:21)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (Sonntag um 08:26)

flix123 schrieb:


> Frohes Bestellen! Ich bin raus.


Danke für deine Infos.
Warum ist es für dich vorbei?


----------



## FritzeF (Sonntag um 08:33)

Wieder dieses Gefühlskarussell, das nur RCZ einem bieten kann. Riesen Freude, endlich die 36er Fox Elite mit passendem Federweg drin... Dann die Enttäuschung, es ist die E-Bike Version


----------



## AgentZero0 (Sonntag um 09:06)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Wieder dieses Gefühlskarussell, das nur RCZ einem bieten kann. Riesen Freude, endlich die 36er Fox Elite mit passendem Federweg drin... Dann die Enttäuschung, es ist die E-Bike Version


Kenn ich, hab die gleiche vor paar Tagen storniert...


----------



## xforce1 (Sonntag um 10:32)

Ich glaube das auch schon einmal die E-optimzed statt der schwereren Ebike Version geliefert wurde.


----------



## AgentZero0 (Sonntag um 10:47)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das auch schon einmal die E-optimzed statt der schwereren Ebike Version geliefert wurde.


Was ist denn das dann schon wieder?


----------



## 7SidedCube (Sonntag um 10:51)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das dann schon wieder?


IIRC: andere Dämpferabstimmung. Passt also möglicherweise bei Schwergewichten auch auf dem normalen Bike?


----------



## silent2608 (Sonntag um 10:51)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das dann schon wieder?



Dämpfertune ab Werk mehr HSC/LSC weil Jürgen, 55, O'NEAL Vollausstattung was das volle Farbspektrum abdeckt, 130 kg wiegt.


----------



## goldencore (Sonntag um 11:34)

Dass es einem nicht selbst peinlich wird, immer wieder die gleichen abgeschmeckten Witze über E-Biker zu machen?!
Vermutlich hat dein Jürgen in der Schule zumindest noch vernünftig Grammatik gelernt was das komplette Sprachspektrum abdeckt.


----------



## xrage2 (Sonntag um 11:50)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Wieder dieses Gefühlskarussell, das nur RCZ einem bieten kann. Riesen Freude, endlich die 36er Fox Elite mit passendem Federweg drin... Dann die Enttäuschung, es ist die E-Bike Version


Du meinst die :

FOX RACING SHOX Fork 36 FLOAT 29" PERFORMANCE Elite 150mm GRIP2 15x110mm Tapered Black (910-25-062) = 359.99e instead of 917.63e

?

Ich finde keinen Hinweis auf e-bike


----------



## alpenayatollah (Sonntag um 11:54)

Unter der Description steht :

36, A, FLOAT, 29in, P-SE E-Bike+, 160, Grip 2, HSC, LSC, HSR, LSR, Matte Blk


Ah nein das ist bei der 160mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silent2608 (Sonntag um 12:22)

goldencore schrieb:


> Dass es einem nicht selbst peinlich wird, immer wieder die gleichen abgeschmeckten Witze über E-Biker zu machen?!



Ich finds weiterhin witzig da die Vorurteile auf dem Trail immer noch so pikant bestätigt werden, danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## RockyRider66 (Sonntag um 12:28)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> IIRC: andere Dämpferabstimmung. Passt also möglicherweise bei Schwergewichten auch auf dem normalen Bike?


Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. E- Bike optimiert eher für leichte Biker.


----------



## Schn33fraese (Sonntag um 12:34)

Die e-bike optimized Gabeln von Fox haben doch die Innereien der 34er, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Dazu die andere Abstimmung. Von Fox Gabeln habe ich mich innerlich verabschiedet. Da stimmt das P/L einfach nicht, gemessen an meinem Portemonaie. Sieht bei RCZ wieder anders aus, aber die Entscheidung zwischen Fox 36 Perfomance oder Lyrik ultimate zu ähnlichen Preisen fällt mir dann doch leicht.



silent2608 schrieb:


> Ich finds weiterhin witzig da die Vorurteile auf dem Trail immer noch so pikant bestätigt werden


Erlebe ich eher weniger. Wenn man mal von Teilen der Ü50 Fraktion (ich will jetzt nicht Boomer schreiben) absieht. Aber die gehen auch mit Expeditionsausrüstung beim Aldi einkaufen. 




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. E- Bike optimiert eher für leichte Biker


Das hatte ich genau umgekehrt verstanden, warum sind die Gabeln deiner Meinung nach besser für leichte Fahrer?


----------



## suoixon (Sonntag um 12:39)

silent2608 schrieb:


> Dämpfertune ab Werk mehr HSC/LSC weil Jürgen, 55, O'NEAL Vollausstattung was das volle Farbspektrum abdeckt, 130 kg wiegt.


Hätte ich so einen Kandidaten, tatsächlich in O’Neal eingekleidet, neulich nicht gesehen, hätte ich von Vorurteilen gesprochen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (Sonntag um 12:58)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Die e-bike optimized Gabeln von Fox haben doch die Innereien der 34er, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Dazu die andere Abstimmung. Von Fox Gabeln habe ich mich innerlich verabschiedet. Da stimmt das P/L einfach nicht, gemessen an meinem Portemonaie. Sieht bei RCZ wieder anders aus, aber die Entscheidung zwischen Fox 36 Perfomance oder Lyrik ultimate zu ähnlichen Preisen fällt mir dann doch leicht.
> 
> 
> Erlebe ich eher weniger. Wenn man mal von Teilen der Ü50 Fraktion (ich will jetzt nicht Boomer schreiben) absieht. Aber die gehen auch mit Expeditionsausrüstung beim Aldi einkaufen.
> ...


Weil die Gabeln für E- Bikes weicher abgestimmt sind, als die für nicht E- Bikes


----------



## Kimbo1986 (Sonntag um 13:02)

würde jetzt nicht behaupten das die ebike optimized gabeln schlechter sind , im gegenteil mehr steifigkeit siehe https://www.emtb-news.de/news/fox-36-e-bike-optimized/


----------



## freetourer (Sonntag um 13:39)

Kimbo1986 schrieb:


> würde jetzt nicht behaupten das die ebike optimized gabeln schlechter sind , im gegenteil mehr steifigkeit siehe https://www.emtb-news.de/news/fox-36-e-bike-optimized/


LOL

Den dort verlinkten und unreflektierten Werbetext willst Du nicht ernsthaft als valide Entscheidungshilfe anbieten ....!?


----------



## Alexi76 (Sonntag um 13:50)

Greetings from Bulgaria .. When going to ship ?!


----------



## Kimbo1986 (Sonntag um 13:51)

freetourer schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Den dort verlinkten und unreflektierten Werbetext willst Du nicht ernsthaft als valide Entscheidungshilfe anbieten ....!?


hast du mehr als nur die überschrift gelesen? Es stehen klar die Technischen Unterschiede darin. 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (Sonntag um 15:21)

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountainbike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Schn33fraese (Sonntag um 15:41)

Alexi76 schrieb:


> Greetings from Bulgaria .. When going to ship ?!


That's anyones guess. Items that are not in stock can take up to 3 months, sometimes even longer. I am still waiting for an order i placed in the beginning of november but i already received a fork i bought just before christmass.


----------



## Alexi76 (Sonntag um 20:30)

cbtp schrieb:


> хаха, това изглежда като адски много проекти. Бъдете внимателни, че все още се разбирате с времето си и не се налага да се отказвате от проект неволно ...:вълна:


I have pro account ( no VAT applied ) and buying stuff for huge amount of bike friends i have here .. but this site is worse and worse every year i hope they manage to stay active .. last year 5 framesets canceled ( no stock ) and other items too ..


----------



## xforce1 (Sonntag um 21:14)

@Alexi76 

We don't have any additional information regarding delivery times and shipping. If you need further information you have to contact the first level support at RCZ or just be patient like the majority of us.

This thread is dedicated to ongoing RCZ offers (more or less not older than 48h). For general topics like delivery times and so on there is another thread located here:





						RCZ-Glaskugel: Wartezimmer, Spekulationen, Austausch
					

Moin, um den Faden für die RCZ-Angebote/-Newsletter einigermaßen übersichtlich zu halten, ist hier Platz zum Fabulieren über Lagerbestände und gemeinsames working-days-Zählen. :)




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Being a pro i am sure you are aware of this:


> Here are a few key words that define RCZ:
> 
> 1. DELIVERY TIME: the majority of our products are sold through private sales, therefore the waiting time is generally one month (but *up to two months* depending on the supplier. On some products (for some wheels), the waiting time can be as long as *4/5 months*



Thank you for your understanding!


----------



## Dr.Dos (Montag um 10:39)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Haehnchen (Montag um 16:34)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
> 
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike
> ...


Super, danke dir - Für 180€ inkl. Versand konnte ich dem LG1 Race Carbon Laufrad für meinen Mullet-Downhiller nicht widerstehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (Montag um 17:42)

Newsletter 








						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Jandy (Montag um 18:42)

Was meint ihr, bei der 29er Pike Select zuschlagen oder lieber auf den code fuer die ultimate warten? 🤔


----------



## Garnitur (Montag um 19:01)

18:59


----------



## Flo7 (Montag um 19:09)

Jandy schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, bei der 29er Pike Select zuschlagen oder lieber auf den code fuer die ultimate warten? 🤔



Auf die Ultimate warten... Gab die 29er Ultimate um 340€


----------



## Ghoste (Montag um 20:18)

Bekommt jemand die 1299 sram Kassette in den Warenkorb bzw. findet den Artikel im Shop?


----------



## Sprengstoff (Montag um 20:19)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Bekommt jemand die 1299 sram Kassette in den Warenkorb bzw. findet den Artikel im Shop?


Die trutativ Carbon kurbeln kann ich auch nicht finden


----------



## Flo7 (Montag um 20:19)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Bekommt jemand die 1299 sram Kassette in den Warenkorb bzw. findet den Artikel im Shop?





Sprengstoff schrieb:


> Die trutativ Carbon kurbeln kann ich auch nicht finden



sind schon aus...


----------



## FritzeF (Montag um 20:35)

Genauso wie die Lyrik :/
Wieder Geld gespart...


----------



## Frankenracer (Montag um 20:36)

ja mich würde auch die goldene Sram Kassette intressieren leider nicht zu finden


----------



## Frankenracer (Montag um 20:53)

Flo7 schrieb:


> sind schon aus...


wirklich so schnell verrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (Montag um 20:58)

Frankenracer schrieb:


> wirklich so schnell verrückt



Der Newsletter kam gegen 17:45 und die guten Sachen sind in wenigen Minuten weg!


----------



## Sprengstoff (Montag um 21:04)

Wo kann ich mich denn für den englischen und französischen Newsletter anmelden? Finde das irgendwie nicht 👏 thx


----------



## Frankenracer (Montag um 21:05)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Der Newsletter kam gegen 17:45 und die guten Sachen sind in wenigen Minuten weg!


17:45 Uhr ich bekam ihn um 19:30 Uhr


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (Montag um 22:16)

Frankenracer schrieb:


> 17:45 Uhr ich bekam ihn um 19:30 Uhr


Manche Newsletter-Versendeprogramme können nur x Emails pro Zeiteinheit senden, vll. spielt das auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Stetox (Montag um 23:35)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Der Newsletter kam gegen 17:45 und die guten Sachen sind in wenigen Minuten weg!


Die sind manchmal wenige Sekunden nach Erscheinen des Newsletters schon weg und werden trotzdem am nächsten Tag wieder beworben.


----------



## Exilimy (Dienstag um 09:35)

Newsletter


----------



## xforce1 (Dienstag um 10:09)

Wie schnell die Sachen weg sind hängt m.E. nicht nur davon ab ob was "gut" ist sondern auch die verfügbare Stückzahl. Die Curas, Codes etc waren ja nicht schlecht, aber die haben davon wohl richtig Menge bekommen.


----------



## prolink (Dienstag um 10:19)

ich habe im Oktober angebot eine rote Lyrik ultimate gekauft. die wurde mir Storniert weil nicht lieferbar
ist heute noch drinnen auf der Webseite. 
die hoffen noch


----------



## Flo.D (Dienstag um 10:40)

flix123 schrieb:


> Da ich mich in diesem Jahr aus dem RCZ Game verabschiede, hier ein Leitfaden mit meinen Erfahrungen. Vielleicht helfen sie ja und verhindern die häufig gleichen Fragen.
> 
> Bevor es losgeht meine Highlight Bestellungen bei RCZ:
> 1.    Nagelneuer Fulcrum Racing Zero Carbon AC3 2018 Laufradsatz für 110€ zzgl. ca. 30€ Versand (See and Buy)
> ...


Ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Suchen auf der Seite. Auch wenn ich auf den angegeben Link gehe und eine Artikelnummer, die direkt darunter aufgeführt wird suche, kommt bei mir kein Ergebnis gefunden. Habt ihr das Problem auch oder mache ich was falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (Dienstag um 11:06)

das Funktoniert nicht auf der seite. entweder googlen oder händisch nach der Nummer suchen


----------



## GrazerTourer (Dienstag um 20:40)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Der Newsletter kam gegen 17:45 und die guten Sachen sind in wenigen Minuten weg!


Aber zB die Kassette: mit den recht hohen Versandkosten nach Österreich spart man sich maximal 50 eur, verglichen mit anderen Angeboten. Das ist doch den ganzen Aufwand net wert.


----------



## Flo7 (Dienstag um 20:41)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Aber zB die Kassette: mit den recht hohen Versandkosten nach Österreich spart man sich maximal 50 eur, verglichen mit anderen Angeboten. Das ist doch den ganzen Aufwand net wert.



Man muss halt kombinieren


----------



## GrazerTourer (Dienstag um 20:50)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Man muss halt kombinieren


Geht mit den Codes ja nicht...


----------



## Sub-Zero (Dienstag um 20:56)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Geht mit den Codes ja nicht...


Musstest nur wie (vermutlich) @Flo7 ne X01+XX1 Kassette sowie die beiden Carbon Kurbel mit dem selben Code abgreifen 🤣


----------



## Schn33fraese (Dienstag um 21:16)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Aber zB die Kassette: mit den recht hohen Versandkosten nach Österreich spart man sich maximal 50 eur, verglichen mit anderen Angeboten. Das ist doch den ganzen Aufwand net wert.


Der Aufwand🤔 - ich glaube das empfinden hier so einige gar nicht als Aufwand. Jeden Morgen und Nachmittag bekommt man ein neues Blatt auf die Hand und mit etwas Glück gewinnt man für kleinen Einsatz ein geiles neues Teil fürs Rad. Und da ist die Vorfreude beim warten auf die Lieferung noch gar nicht eingepreist!🤑


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (Dienstag um 22:02)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Der Aufwand🤔 - ich glaube das empfinden hier so einige gar nicht als Aufwand. Jeden Morgen und Nachmittag bekommt man ein neues Blatt auf die Hand und mit etwas Glück gewinnt man für kleinen Einsatz ein geiles neues Teil fürs Rad. Und da ist die Vorfreude beim warten auf die Lieferung noch gar nicht eingepreist!🤑


Logisch  seh ich eh gleich. Aber bei den Mengen die manche hier kaufen, liegt sicher so viel daheim nur herum, dass sich das sicher nicht rechnet _gg_


----------



## Garnitur (Mittwoch um 08:43)

8:35


----------



## Stetox (Mittwoch um 10:08)

Hat jemand ein XX1 Schaltwerk erwischt? 
Mir fehlen eigentlich nur noch Schaltwerk und Rahmen, dann hab ich fast ein komplettes RCZ Bike 😃


----------



## PORTEX77 (Mittwoch um 10:28)

Da fehlt dir aber noch ein wesentlicher Bestandteil, der Rahmen hält alle Teile zusammen, hab ich mal gehört 😃


----------



## culoduro (Mittwoch um 14:00)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Da fehlt dir aber noch ein wesentlicher Bestandteil, der Rahmen hält alle Teile zusammen, hab ich mal gehört 😃


Ach so ne MDF oder Sperrholzwand wurde das auch tun, wenn man die ganzen Teile dranhängt


----------



## Alexi76 (Mittwoch um 14:48)

I hope its not Niner Rip 9 waiting ,as mine was canceled by RCZ months ago


----------



## Dr.Dos (Mittwoch um 17:00)

NL









						RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Flo7 (Gestern um 07:14)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## Flo7 (Gestern um 17:13)

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike et pièces de vélo
					

RCZ Bike Shop - Le N1 en ligne pour votre mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com


----------



## md82 (Gestern um 19:10)

Meine ZEB Select 170 in 650b ist heute in den Versand gegangen. Jetzt nur noch günstig einen 180er Airshaft und das E-Mopped kriegt ne andere Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

